# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Diciembre 2013 el último mes del año de las subidas.



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

Nuevo mes, esperemos nuevas plusvis.


----------



## Gratidianus (1 Dic 2013)

Pole quiza


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Dic 2013)

Poleo menta


----------



## mpbk (1 Dic 2013)

caca

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uertes-subidas-2014-a-10700-minimo-ooooo.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Dic 2013)

Gratidianus dijo:


> Pole quiza



Jodio:ouch:


----------



## santaclaus (1 Dic 2013)

Casi pole 

Un saludo y que no falte la ilusion


----------



## Sr. Pérez (1 Dic 2013)

Vamos a palmar!


----------



## peseteuro (1 Dic 2013)

Mea punto . a lilo


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Dic 2013)

Toma poleeeee.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

Yeah........


----------



## fragel013 (1 Dic 2013)

Cuándo empieza el Rally de todos los años...? ;-)


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Dic 2013)

Joder que mierda de título juanfer....


----------



## Krim (1 Dic 2013)

Entro, veo que tenemos 2,grados en Madrid, posteo la primera imagen importante del hilo y me piro a correr. Objetivo sin 55'


----------



## Litecoin (1 Dic 2013)

Seguiremos el hilo con atencion.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Dic 2013)

The month before......


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2013)

...........


----------



## Algas (1 Dic 2013)

poleee!!!
pillo sitio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2013)

Con la autoridad de la que me concedo declaro que este es el hilo oficial de diciembre.

[Cojones ostia ya!]


----------



## Tono (1 Dic 2013)

first page

Mi postal navideña con los mejores deseos.

(ya sé que la imagen no tiene mucho de navideña, pero os la imagináis con un gorrito de papá Noel al lado de un belén y también vale)







---------- Post added 01-dic-2013 at 10:31 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder que mierda de título juanfer....



al menos no tiene faltas de ortografía, ya es algo


----------



## amago45 (1 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.
Feliz diciembre y a la segunda ya tal !!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Dic 2013)

Sitio en first page!!



Os manda recuerdos KAte, estoy con ella de fisemana!!inocho:


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

It`s time to die MF


----------



## Abner (1 Dic 2013)

Pillo hueco

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con la autoridad de la que me concedo declaro que este es el hilo oficial de diciembre.
> 
> [Cojones ostia ya!]











Spoiler


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2013)

pillo güeco

todos sabéis de quién es la primera pole en el hilo de ibex diciembre 

Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk HD


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2013)

Parece Pirata que Imtech nos va a hacer sufrir

Blog de SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece Pirata que Imtech nos va a hacer sufrir
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey



Niveles a vigilar: 1,74 y 1,42.

Cuidadín con la trampa alcista que hizo en los 2,25.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Dic 2013)

Buenos días a tod@s!! 
(fin de la cita)

music to wake up..
[YOUTUBE]BXkm6h6uq0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Dic 2013)

Vamos al lío!


----------



## inversobres (1 Dic 2013)

Tase super up up. Mañana fieston de nuevo.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Dic 2013)

La verdad es que sería gracioso empezar diciembre con un rajonazo en el ibex xa meter el miedo en el cuerpo. Es que últimamente la cosa empieza estar un poco aburrida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece Pirata que Imtech nos va a hacer sufrir
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey



Ponzi, si bien la subida del último día ha girado al RSI al alza, no creo que sea señal suficiente para entrar (sin embargo para el que está dentro es esperanzador). Habría que esperar a ver si el siguiente mínimo está por encima del anterior para despejar dudas.


----------



## osoguanoso (1 Dic 2013)

Acabo de hacer un analisis de como va a ser el lunes.


----------



## egarenc (1 Dic 2013)

algo tarde, pero...


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, si bien la subida del último día ha girado al RSI al alza, no creo que sea señal suficiente para entrar (sin embargo para el que está dentro es esperanzador). Habría que esperar a ver si el siguiente mínimo está por encima del anterior para despejar dudas.



Va a ser un largo 2014, si baja a 1,5 y los resultados acompañan igual piramido

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483824-make-me-a-german-convierteme-aleman.html

Vaya hilos hay en burbuja...Desde luego la eurozona ya no la desmonta nadie

[YOUTUBE]9bTKSin4JN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya hilos hay en burbuja...Desde luego la eurozona ya no la desmonta nadie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9bTKSin4JN4[/YOUTUBE]



La eurozona cuando tenga problemas se va a agudizar la desunion. Hay zonas de Francia que el odio a Alemania sigue aumentando. 

A día de hoy creo que nadie quiere estar en la Eurozona ni los alemanes.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La eurozona cuando tenga problemas se va a agudizar la desunion. Hay zonas de Francia que el odio a Alemania sigue aumentando.
> 
> A día de hoy creo que nadie quiere estar en la Eurozona ni los alemanes.



Para cuando el descontento social alcance su apogeo, la deflación ya habrá hecho gran parte de su trabajo.

El tejido productivo será un erial y lo poco que tenga valor estará en manos extranjeras.

A partir de ahí será todo vía libre para volver empezar desde muy, muy, muy abajo.

El que no tenga deudas será le puto amo. El resto: parias, exclavos financieros, wannabes frustados, ...

Ese es el nuevo mundo que nos espera: que llegue lo antes posible porque el otro escenario es mucho peor.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

es importante cómo abra esta noche.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Dic 2013)

Pillo sitio, i know, i know it's late but I've been busy attending a game. By the way, I'm bullish on stocks, doom can wait


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pillo sitio, i know, i know it's late but I've been busy attending a game. By the way, I'm bullish on stocks, doom can wait



I swear you that I've read "doom can rain" :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2013)

El último del año, os seguimos.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El último del año, os seguimos.



¿último año?, ¿ya nos vamos a Arcadia? 8:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2013)

Tanto relato victorioso sobre el acuerdo Repsol-Kirchner... aquí cierto contrapunto.

Who Won Repsol’s War With Argentina?


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> I swear you that I've read "doom can rain" :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



This is an extraordinary moment for Spain, money is coming from everywhere, it goes to the stock exchange, our debt, direct investments. The confidence in Spain is better than ever:XX:


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pillo sitio, i know, i know it's late but I've been busy attending a game. By the way, I'm bullish on stocks, doom can wait



hay que seguir el DAX y la primera vela importante roja. Correlado con el SP en 1,800 aprox. Puede verse corrección en el segundo hasta 80 primero y después hasta 60. Estamos hablando de $10,000 por contrato grande.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2013 at 17:40 ----------

Esto es muy bueno, realmente potente y "upstream".

[YOUTUBE]7srVzCMQ5cE[/YOUTUBE]

Ahí va otro:

[YOUTUBE]xi9r_7EBYfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> This is an extraordinary moment for Spain, money is coming from everywhere, it goes to the stock exchange, our debt, direct investments. The confidence in Spain is better than ever:XX:



Trust better than confidence ::

By the way: A looming danger approaches to your money


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tanto relato victorioso sobre el acuerdo Repsol-Kirchner... aquí cierto contrapunto.
> 
> Who Won Repsol’s War With Argentina?



Otra bajada de pantalones de nuestro querido pero débil país desgobernado por la casta. Las hienas y los buitres, léase Slim, Pemex, Chevron se llevan el gato al agua, a Repsol le dan menos de la mitad de lo demandado y los progres demagogos seguirán defendiendo a Cristina.

Lo más triste es que volveremos a caer, no entiendo la fijación de los inversores españoles en aquel país. Joder hasta paradójicamente resulta más beneficioso invertir en la Venezuela del pajarito.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Otra bajada de pantalones de nuestro querido pero débil país desgobernado por la casta. Las hienas y los buitres, léase Slim, Pemex, Chevron se llevan el gato al agua, a Repsol le dan menos de la mitad de lo demandado y los progres demagogos seguirán defendiendo a Cristina.
> 
> Lo más triste es que volveremos a caer, no entiendo la fijación de los inversores españoles en aquel país. Joder hasta paradójicamente resulta más beneficioso invertir en la Venezuela del pajarito.



Avaricia, amigo.

La avaricia y las ingentes expectativas de unos beneficios que no puede haber en la arrasada patria.


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2013)

a ver si animamos esto un poco 

- me pregunta mi plimo, si en los sitios estos donde las señoritas fuman, aceptan las tarjetas prepago paypal anónimas (sin nombre), pero que tiene su PIN y todo ok

si alguien lo sabe (o se lo han contado), que responda.
Jracias

* y sí! la jefa de la casa sabe mi nick en burbuja ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Trust better than confidence ::
> 
> By the way: A looming danger approaches to your money



I reckon that if you say: confidence in the spanish economy, this is right. Am i wrong????

Regarding the looming...My dear, the point here, the8: timing.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2013 at 18:11 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> a ver si animamos esto un poco
> 
> - me pregunta mi plimo, si en los sitios estos donde las señoritas fuman, aceptan las tarjetas prepago paypal anónimas (sin nombre), pero que tiene su PIN y todo ok
> 
> ...



Sugerencia, que le pague con bitcoins, por el momento parecen seguros 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> I reckon that if you say: confidence in the spanish economy, this is right. Am i wrong????
> 
> Regarding the looming...My dear, the point here, the8: timing.
> 
> ...



perhaps you are talking about your confidence in the spanish economy :XX::XX::XX:

timing: you are playing with fire



Good luck :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> * y sí! la jefa de la casa sabe mi nick en burbuja ::



Utiliza esta coletilla en tu próximo mensaje, mano de santo:

"Tengo un problema con el call of duty, entro a una partida y me da mucho lag debido al" y ahora pregunta por el puticlub en cuestión.


Por cierto, con un mes entero para pensar el título os lo tendríais que trabajar más. Rating downgrade and report, I mean it.

SubPole^6.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Dic 2013)

Un poco tarde pero voy pillando sitio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2013)

Cada finde me paso por esta página a ver como han movido la semana los grandes.

Quien compra y quien vende mes de Noviembre

Bankia le gusta a Herradura Azul.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

así se juega esta partida, importante estar atentos porque hacia abajo hay 20 pipos e incluso 40 pipos en una primera aproximación si el mercado se digna a corregir algo. La cuña es bonita y no pierdan de vista que 40 pipos es poco más del 2% por lo que ni siquiera es una puñetera corrección.


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> así se juega esta partida, importante estar atentos porque hacia abajo hay 20 pipos e incluso 40 pipos en una primera aproximación si el mercado se digna a corregir algo. La cuña es bonita y no pierdan de vista que 40 pipos es poco más del 2% por lo que ni siquiera es una puñetera corrección.



Janus ¿que son esos cuadraditos morados seguidos de un 1?


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> así se juega esta partida, importante estar atentos porque hacia abajo hay 20 pipos e incluso 40 pipos en una primera aproximación si el mercado se digna a corregir algo. La cuña es bonita y no pierdan de vista que 40 pipos es poco más del 2% por lo que ni siquiera es una puñetera corrección.



Se merece una corrección de 380 pipos.

Cuidado porque es la FED la que está al mando de la pauta de precios. Después de haberse fumado al alza la bestial divergencia bajista entre la pauta de precios y las medias del MACD ..... me creo cualquier cosa.

Estoy seguro que cuando gire va a arruinar a centenares.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus ¿que son esos cuadraditos morados seguidos de un 1?



Son reseñas a noticias publicadas (paro, PIB, .............). Si se cumple el patrón, se puede ganar 5 cifras.

Sería un cierre redondo del año. Todo el año dando estopa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2013)

Impresionante el tío del fondo de inversión que está entrevistando el demagogo de Jordi Évole. Vaya chorreo le está dando a este chico que va de periodista.


----------



## amago45 (1 Dic 2013)

y ya tal ...
El último Nobel de Economía advierte de una nueva burbuja en Wall Street


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Impresionante el tío del fondo de inversión que está entrevistando el demagogo de Jordi Évole. Vaya chorreo le está dando a este chico que va de periodista.



Lo he visto pero no se si ha asesorado a los fondos que han comprado, me daba la sensación que si. Porque defendía a los fondos.


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Impresionante el tío del fondo de inversión que está entrevistando el demagogo de Jordi Évole. Vaya chorreo le está dando a este chico que va de periodista.



dame un rsumen paaayoooo, que mis churumbeles me piden de comerll ::

y voten 5 estrellas, que nos trollean el hilo :no:


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> dame un rsumen paaayoooo, que mis churumbeles me piden de comerll ::
> 
> y voten 5 estrellas, que nos trollean el hilo :no:



La CCAA de Madrid ha malvendido los pisos de protección oficial, a dos fondos. Ya salio en el foro la noticia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2013)

Que muestre la pezuña el que comentó que al athletic le caía una manita ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que muestre la pezuña el que comentó que al athletic le caía una manita ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Que se joda el puto farsa. Depende demasiado del tolín boludo


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que muestre la pezuña el que comentó que al athletic le caía una manita ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Creo que era Tono, lo recuerdo porque cometió la indecencia de llamarlo "el Bilbao".

El Athletic.


----------



## egarenc (1 Dic 2013)

entre todos se ha conseguido que haya liga :rolleye:...solo faltaría que el circo, aparte de malo, no tuviera emoción.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2013)

no se líen con el fútbol porque donde va a haber expulsiones y goleada al contragolpe va a ser en el SP.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo he visto pero no se si ha asesorado a los fondos que han comprado, me daba la sensación que si. Porque defendía a los fondos.




Asesor e intermediario creo.

Ha despotricado conra todos los que viven debajo del paralelo 40, al sur de Madrid. 11 millones entre Andalucía, Extremadura, Castlla la Mancha que pagan todo en B con una economía paralela sin pagar impuestos y que persiguen vivir de la paguita, además quieren que les den una casita.
Se ha quedado a gusto el tio.


----------



## egarenc (1 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> no se líen con el fútbol porque donde va a haber expulsiones y goleada al contragolpe va a ser en el SP.



del futbol todo dios opina y entiende, lo suyo son ligas mayores


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que se joda el puto farsa. Depende demasiado del tolín boludo



Se dice Tolín boludo delincuente evade impuestos ::

De todas formas ni toca ni presiona como con la Guarriola.

Por cierto, hoy me he ido, por compromiso, a ver el Granada-Sevilla....más frío que en el Fist of the First Men. Ojiplático he quedado con una fruteria que vendía cubalitros, una fruteria! Bueno, y con la fauna que hay en los estadios de furgo también. :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Asesor e intermediario creo.
> 
> Ha despotricado conra todos los que viven debajo del paralelo 40, al sur de Madrid. 11 millones entre Andalucía, Extremadura, Castlla la Mancha que pagan todo en B con una economía paralela sin pagar impuestos y que persiguen vivir de la paguita, además quieren que les den una casita.
> Se ha quedado a gusto el tio.



Ya y lo ha dicho delante las cámaras. Me he quedado impresionado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Asesor e intermediario creo.
> 
> Ha despotricado conra todos los que viven debajo del paralelo 40, al sur de Madrid. 11 millones entre Andalucía, Extremadura, Castlla la Mancha que pagan todo en B con una economía paralela sin pagar impuestos y que persiguen vivir de la paguita, además quieren que les den una casita.
> Se ha quedado a gusto el tio.



Ha sido buenísimo.... Ese tío seguro que escribe por aquí, si no fuese porque tenía acento sureño diría que era Janus ::


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha sido buenísimo.... Ese tío seguro que escribe por aquí, si no fuese porque tenía acento sureño diría que era Janus ::



Al menos nos tiene que leer. Porque ha dicho dos frases muy comentadas el el foro el ultimo euro que lo gane otro. El canario de la mina, etc


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2013)

Somos market makers en vocabulario económico ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2013)

Lo siento pero me ha parecido un capullo de esos que se creen que solo ellos hacen lo correcto y son dioses en todos sus razonamientos.... como decir que los mercados estan para corregir a los gobiernos y que el mercado nunca se equivoca....


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cada finde me paso por esta página a ver como han movido la semana los grandes.
> 
> Quien compra y quien vende mes de Noviembre
> 
> Bankia le gusta a Herradura Azul.



Las bankias se las han comido como si no hubiera un mañana.

De todas formas, hasta qué punto esto puede ser fiable? quiero decir que si quieren comprar algo que va a despegar, lo van a hacer así a pecho descubierto para que todo el mundo lo vea y se apunte?


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2013)

aunque el SP sube un poquitín, ya está fuera de la cuña por abajo con motivo de que la pendiente era muy notable. Vamos a ver si se marca una "roja".

Los stops tienen que estar ajustados a 1814 largos.

Y sigue aumentando la euforia - elEconomista.es

Anda la herd en el punto ideal. El titular de elconfidencial.com también es bullish fuerte.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que muestre la pezuña el que comentó que al athletic le caía una manita ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



fue tonowned


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> fue tonowned



menudo acusica hoyja!

al paredón! al paredón al paredón al paredón :Baile: :Baile:


me he quitado de encima 25 años de golpe 

¿se acuerdan cuando se decía lo de "no vale dar a puño cerrado"? ::
anda que no chaval :no: a la próxima no te ibas de la lengua :XX:


----------



## Maravedi (2 Dic 2013)

Pillo sitió,algún hiveier se ha pasado hoy por salvados?ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2013)

tarde, pero pillo sitio


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (2 Dic 2013)

Veamos qué tal viene diciembre. Verdes o guanosas, las navidades llegarán!!!


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> aunque el SP sube un poquitín, ya está fuera de la cuña por abajo con motivo de que la pendiente era muy notable. Vamos a ver si se marca una "roja".
> 
> Los stops tienen que estar ajustados a 1814 largos.
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Le sigo con el corto en 1805.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2013)

Atención al burbujón de las empresas usanas dedicadas al Fracking.

Janus, atento a Chesapeak :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

*Debunking the Financials Myths of Fracking
*
[YOUTUBE]6Rs_X6uJD88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Creo que era Tono, lo recuerdo porque cometió la indecencia de llamarlo "el Bilbao".
> 
> El Athletic.





ane agurain dijo:


> fue tonowned



Donde estas ratita???????? ::::::::





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha sido buenísimo.... Ese tío seguro que escribe por aquí, si no fuese porque tenía acento sureño diría que era Janus ::



Janus es del Sur de Londres....



juanfer dijo:


> Al menos nos tiene que leer. Porque ha dicho dos frases muy comentadas el el foro el ultimo euro que lo gane otro. El canario de la mina, etc



Eso son simples conjeturas! Mientras no use ojete calor, pandoro y todas sus variantes, no podemos estar seguros ::


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

Enseño la pezuña, recibo deportivamente mis collejas y doy la enhorabuena a los del Athletic. 
Han luchado los chavales, sí señor.

(tomo nota de los acusetas)


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

pole y subpole en un mismo post :rolleye: 

comenzamos diciembre , el mes en el que se terminara de dibujar el doble techo que nos llevara a cerrar el gap 8650 :no:

ultimamente ya no nos esforzamos con los titulos :ouch:

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 09:06 ----------

ya veo que teneis cortos sp500 ratitas , cortos en la primera sesion de mes , muy inteligentes pero no tanto como MV que cargo cortos en la ultima sesion de mes y consiguio un pequeño reward ::

ujetedeh conseguireis un reward negativo , pero reward al fin :: 

to el total ahora esta en largos ibex


----------



## romanrdgz (2 Dic 2013)

Buenos días. Parece que hoy toca verde.

A Arcelormittal le ha venido bien la noticia de la compra de la fábrica de Alabama de Thyssenkrup.

Sacyr empieza flojo, quizá tengan razón y se esté formando el HCHi...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

tanda de PMI manufacturero para hoy :Baile:


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Me subo a tubos, será está la buena?

Enhorabuena a los q estéis en ercros y bio


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Lo de bankia va a acabar mal.... 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tanda de PMI manufacturero para hoy :Baile:



ejpain 48,6 :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de bankia va a acabar mal....
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo todavía le saco un 5%. Pero sí, parece que va a acabar mal.... 

Buenos dias.


----------



## Krim (2 Dic 2013)

Guanisimos dias señores. Nos ponemos cortos con los yanquis y cogemos las palomitas.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsuamar (2 Dic 2013)

Buenos días apañeros. ¿Cómo veis Ferrovial?, parece que ATLAS y KONKORDE dan entrada, ¿O soy yo con mis gafas de gacelilla cegata?


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Bankieros os veo muy apagados, el dolor es una antesala al gozo eterno!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Dic 2013)

Tremenda ostia mañanera.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo todavía le saco un 5%. Pero sí, parece que va a acabar mal....
> 
> Buenos dias.



Me mosquea que se publicaran las compras de las agencias y TODAS tuviesen a bankia en compra con gran diferencia, y que esa información llegue a nosotros.

No lo van a poner tan fácil.

Eché un ojo al link de Reve y se ponía uno cachondo.

Aquí está el resultado, menos dos por ciento en media hora:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

Oiga, esa información siempre es de PUBLIC DOMAIN, no veamos negro sobre negro.

Comprando pronto DP HF STAKE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Buenos días. Parece que hoy toca verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 :X


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Dic 2013)

No olviden que lo importante es la familia, la salud y tal...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :X



Me parto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

mañana gap al alza y no tendremos doble techo sino HCH


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2013)

me estan dando en ezentis, bankia y ercros.... pero aguantaré


----------



## burbujeado (2 Dic 2013)

Se le está dando fuerte e Acerinox, ¿ por qué es?


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Dic 2013)

Bueeenos días de Diciembre y tal y tal, con sus mañanas frías e indolentes.
Se ve mucho movimiento en algunos valores hoy, será porque es el primer día del mes?
Yo también quiero mi paga!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Ole mis cojones la entrada q he hecho en tubos!!!


----------



## amago45 (2 Dic 2013)

La encuesta PMI a gestores de compras del sector manufacturero que elabora Markit cayó a 48,6 en noviembre desde 50,9 en octubre. Un dato por debajo de 50 indica que la actividad se ha contraído respecto al mes anterior.

Será porque Noviembre es un mes de 30 días ??? ??? ... ... brotes verdes y ya tal


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Dic 2013)

Os traigo un regalillo.. Luego no digais:fiufiu:

Hay una compañía gabacha que ha comparado la empresa que monto en Europa un ex de 3D systems, ya sabéis lo de las impresoras 3D. Mañana es la feria en no se dónde ya van a presentar sus modelos. El caso es que me da que va a empezar a subir como la espuma. Ya lo hizo el viernes. Yo doy la info y cada uno que haga los deberes. Aviso que ya estoy dentro.

Goe.pa es el ticker. Groupe gorge, la empresa, y la compañía que compraron en mayo es prodways. Aquí hay más info 3DPrintingStocks.com « News and Research on 3D Printing Stocks
Estoy en el curro y con el iPad y no puedo poner todos los enlaces.


----------



## peseteuro (2 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap al alza y no tendremos doble techo sino HCH



Te he pillado haciedo trading ! no te escondas ! 


subefotos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

clasica jugada para hacer gap al alza chavales :no:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

acx -5%

por?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

apoyo en el central de bollinger , no hay mas que decir :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> acx -5%
> 
> por?



Está vendiendo ghkghk, ya sabrá usted que cuando se pone operar va con to lo _gordo_ :XX: :XX:

@ghkghk: Dónde te me metes?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está vendiendo ghkghk, ya sabrá usted que cuando se pone operar va con to lo _gordo_ :XX: :XX:
> 
> @ghkghk: Dónde te me metes?



ya esta el pirata añorando a ghk :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

Jatencio, con los años a _casi _todos se les coge algo de aprecio


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Os traigo un regalillo.. Luego no digais:fiufiu:
> 
> Hay una compañía gabacha que ha comparado la empresa que monto en Europa un ex de 3D systems, ya sabéis lo de las impresoras 3D. Mañana es la feria en no se dónde ya van a presentar sus modelos. El caso es que me da que va a empezar a subir como la espuma. Ya lo hizo el viernes. Yo doy la info y cada uno que haga los deberes. Aviso que ya estoy dentro.
> 
> ...



No aparece el ticker en R4. He buscado por groupe en el mercado de paris y tampoco la encuentro, sin embargo si que me aparece en pro real time.


----------



## Xiux (2 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sitio en first page!!
> 
> 
> 
> Os manda recuerdos KAte, estoy con ella de fisemana!!inocho:



Habeis visto el lunar de Kate? 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Dic 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No aparece el ticker en R4. He buscado por groupe en el mercado de paris y tampoco la encuentro, sin embargo si que me aparece en pro real time.



Yo si que lo tengo. Busca por goe.fp está en el listado del euronetxt nyse.


SYMBOL	NAME	ISIN	EXCHANGE	MARKET	TYPE
GOE	GROUPE GORGE	FR0000062671	NYSE Euronext Paris	XPAR	Stock


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No aparece el ticker en R4. He buscado por groupe en el mercado de paris y tampoco la encuentro, sin embargo si que me aparece en pro real time.



Es verdad no aparece.
Solo aparecen:
Groupe Crit
Groupe Eurotunnel SA
Groupe Fnac
Groupe Guillin
Groupe Open
Groupe Steria SCA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

R3v3


----------



## Xiux (2 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Os traigo un regalillo.. Luego no digais:fiufiu:
> 
> Hay una compañía gabacha que ha comparado la empresa que monto en Europa un ex de 3D systems, ya sabéis lo de las impresoras 3D. Mañana es la feria en no se dónde ya van a presentar sus modelos. El caso es que me da que va a empezar a subir como la espuma. Ya lo hizo el viernes. Yo doy la info y cada uno que haga los deberes. Aviso que ya estoy dentro.
> 
> ...



Duplica valor desde hace pocos meses, otra burbujienta


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Dic 2013)

good morning y enhorabuena a los leones!

a ver si el hilo del mes continua igual de bien. A falta de gráficos de bolsa, gráficos de boobs. 

Los pajaritos dicen que el SP se puede ir a 1820 antes de bajar. El dax, esta en modo bandera de japón pa los cortos. Es momento de aplicar la técnica del cuchillo que cae, pero ahora en modo cohete que sube, u sea, a la inversa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Dic 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Duplica valor desde hace pocos meses, otra burbujienta



Si, pero ha sido porque ha ido presentando mejoras en el ebitdta, y los ingresos. Fíjate en el volumen y verás que la burbuja está empeZando ahora. Mira el viernes cuántas acciones se movieron. Siempre hay que aprovechar el momento de estas acciones. Ahora hay una feria, euromold en franfurt. Se están dando a conocer, y es ahora cuando empezará a subir.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2013)

Subpole!!!

Bájenme esas Ferrovial para tener que meter menos para conseguir compensar plusvalías con dividendos!!


----------



## Xiux (2 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si, pero ha sido porque ha ido presentando mejoras en el ebitdta, y los ingresos. Fíjate en el volumen y verás que la burbuja está empeZando ahora. Mira el viernes cuántas acciones se movieron. Siempre hay que aprovechar el momento de estas acciones. Ahora hay una feria, euromold en franfurt. Se están dando a conocer, y es ahora cuando empezará a subir.



a que valor la pillaste? yo estoy pidiendo que la den de alta, no está en casi ningún broker

hasta el viernes el volumen que movía era ridiculo


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> good morning y enhorabuena a los leones!
> 
> a ver si el hilo del mes continua igual de bien. A falta de gráficos de bolsa, gráficos de boobs.
> 
> Los pajaritos dicen que el SP se puede ir a 1820 antes de bajar. El dax, esta en modo bandera de japón pa los cortos. Es momento de aplicar la técnica del cuchillo que cae, pero ahora en modo cohete que sube, u sea, a la inversa.



Esta mañan habia puesto una orden de 10 minis del SP de cortos en 1805, con stop dinamico. Le he puesto el stop en el punto de entrada por si de caso.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Dic 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> a que valor la pillaste? yo estoy pidiendo que la den de alta, no está en casi ningún broker



Las tengo desde el viernes. A 11 y poco. Yo sigo bastante el 3D, y nadie conoce que esta empresa había comprado prodways.


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Vaya apretón le siguen metiendo a acx. E iberdrola también se esta llevando lo suyo, alguna explicación?


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Dic 2013)

Es verdad, si ya es diciembre.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esta mañan habia puesto una orden de 10 minis del SP de cortos en 1805, con stop dinamico. Le he puesto el stop en el punto de entrada por si de caso.
> 
> Gracias por la info.



te dejo el gráfico en cuestión de uno de los pajaritos de twitter. A falta de previsiones cuantitativas, y estando en zona de precio virgen, esto es lo que hay. 
Suerte con los minis.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Llega la caballería a bankia....amonoh bankieros!!!

wishful, wishful!!!


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Vaya apretón le siguen metiendo a acx. E iberdrola también se esta llevando lo suyo, alguna explicación?




pues va a buscar pasta más abajo

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 04:51 ----------

si te fijas el 22 de oct hizo lo mismo


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2013)

grupo ezentis - Ezentis pone en marcha su contrasplit 4x1 - 02/12/13 en Infomercados
esto como afectará a la cotizacion a corto plazo, es decir, de aqui al 16???


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2013)

Y mis bios escopetadas!!!!


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Entrará bankia en el ibex en sustitución de bankinter?


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Subpole!!!
> 
> Bájenme esas Ferrovial para tener que meter menos para conseguir compensar plusvalías con dividendos!!



Dejad tranquilas las ferroviales que están muy bien así. 

Vaya ostia le están metiendo a las eléctricas por culpa del déficit de tarifa. Prepárense para una nueva subida de la luz. Mis iberdrolas :ouch:

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 12:43 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Entrará bankia en el ibex en sustitución de bankinter?



creo que la candidata es sacyr


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y mis bios escopetadas!!!!





Vendidas...un 16% en unos días.:Baile:

A esperarlas más abajo, si es que bajan...


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y mis bios escopetadas!!!!



Las tuyas y las mias!:


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> creo que la candidata es sacyr



Perfectamente podría ser Sacyr si miramos la capitalización.

Sin embargo bankinter es el mismo sector que bankia por lo que no descompensaría la composición actual.

Además Sacyr tiene más liquidez y volumen que bankinter.

Sea la que sea, espero entre bankia, siempre y cuando no me saquen y le venga bien al valor8:


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Perfectamente podría ser Sacyr si miramos la capitalización.
> 
> Sin embargo bankinter es el mismo sector que bankia por lo que no descompensaría la composición actual.
> 
> ...



Por capitalización saldría sacyr
Por volumen los mejor colocados para regresar son Bankia y Gamesa, ocuparían los puestos de Endesa y Acerinox o Viscofán.

La cuestión es que bankia puede volver por ambos motivos, además de la presión que hay para ello. Al valor no le sentaría nada mal.
y eso que hoy la están sacudiendo de lo lindo


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

Todas las delega de CMA soltando, desde hace días, lo habitual para crear PANIKKKKK.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2013)

pues habrá que comprar mas....


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Q me las quitan de las manos hoyga!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2013)

pues se las he debido quitar...


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

Sigo pensando en el patrón habitual de las agencias, si compruebas ABENGOA en 1.48 >>>> +30.00% UP en días!

ABENGOA.B

CMA tapando huecos.

Limpiando del GACELERIO, para el JUMP.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

Guanos dias
Tengo todo en verde, el problema es que las Ercros se están empeñando en hacerme sufrir. Creo que compensará a pesar de todo.

Eso sí, me da mucha rabia haberme perdido la oportunidad de haber entrado en Arcelor, es una de mis favoritas y suelo tradear con ella. 

Por cierto, día muy importante para Duro Felguera. Si no *cierra* bien hoy o mañana por encima de 4,78, la línea bajista que viene desde máximos hará bajar al valor en los próximos dias. Sigo pensando que la subida con gran volumen del jueves es una buena señal, pero insisto, ojo al 4,78 de hoy porque incluso cerrando por encima, tendrá que superar los 4,80 antes del miércoles para romper la tendencia.

Mis ferroviales bien, gracias. Es un valor aburrido, me perdí toda la subida, pero da plusvis y no da apenas sustos. Así da gusto.

P.D. para los bankieros: Condenan a Bankia a devolver más de un millón de euros por las preferentes - elEconomista.es

Como me alegro de salir en ,988 y es una lástima no tener liquidez, porque no pensaba que cayera tan rápido. No lo he mirado pero tiene pinta de que está para entrar entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## Chila (2 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Vendidas...un 16% en unos días.:Baile:
> 
> A esperarlas más abajo, si es que bajan...



Yo no hubiese vendido.
Objetivo 1 euro.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no hubiese vendido.
> Objetivo 1 euro.



No se yo si las aguantaré hasta el euro. Las llevo a 0,51...creo que hoy la dejan en 0,7€, y si el 0,8 cae pronto le dejare los 0,2e restantes al siguiente.....


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

BIO es todo humo..... recuerdo el valor en ese rango 1.xx cuando un consejero compró xxxxx accs.

Los beneficios eran irrisorios para la facturación, te hablo del 2009.

Perooooo esto es así, aprovechar la subida y soltar papelitos.

Suerte.


----------



## inversobres (2 Dic 2013)

Estan llenando el horno. Veremos cuando cierran la puerta. El dax esta mostrando el camino. Aun hablan de un rally del 15% par fin de anyo, rally? sera seguir subiendo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Dic 2013)

Buenas ¿CMA?


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Guanos dias
> 
> Mis ferroviales bien, gracias. Es un valor aburrido, me perdí toda la subida, pero da plusvis y no da apenas sustos. Así da gusto.
> 
> ...



No te fíes. Las ferroviales de vez en cuando caen 50 ctm sin despeinarse. 

El tema de bankia y las preferentes está descontado del valor. Tiene más de 600M provisionados para devolver según las sentencias o arbitrajes van abligando a devolver dinero.


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2013)

Janus te quedas solo con los cortos, me han saltado los SL. Bueno al menos me ha salido el trade gratis.


----------



## Chila (2 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No se yo si las aguantaré hasta el euro. Las llevo a 0,51...creo que hoy la dejan en 0,7€, y si el 0,8 cae pronto le dejare los 0,2e restantes al siguiente.....




Si hoy la dejan en 0,7 es un pelotazo espectacular.
A ver, a ver...si hay dudas SL movil y fiesta.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> BIO es todo humo..... recuerdo el valor en ese rango 1.xx cuando un consejero compró xxxxx accs.
> 
> Los beneficios eran irrisorios para la facturación, te hablo del 2009.
> 
> ...



En el ejercicio 2012 creo que Venta 16M€ y EBITDA sobre ventas del 14% Endeudamiento 14M€ y mejorando numeros respecto al año pasado.


----------



## Chila (2 Dic 2013)

No es Apple, claro.
Y tiene un negocio muy limitado.
Pero su precio es objetivamente muy bajo.
Y técnicamente es impecable su subida.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No te fíes. Las ferroviales de vez en cuando caen 50 ctm sin despeinarse.
> 
> El tema de bankia y las preferentes está descontado del valor. Tiene más de 600M provisionados para devolver según las sentencias o arbitrajes van abligando a devolver dinero.



Por eso he dicho que* casi *no daban sustos :: cuando bajó a 13,50 casi del tirón sí me preocupé algo. Pero claro, al lado de valores volátiles como Ercros, que en lo que va de día ha pasado de subir casi el 2 a casi bajarlo, y el viernes todo en rojo... eso sí que es pasarlo mal 

Que por cierto, parecía que había roto la bajista, pero como hoy cierre por debajo de 0.512 hay que salir corriendo de aquí, entraría en un triángulo descendente peligroso. Aunque creo que hay margen aún como para preocuparse.

Sobre Bankia, ya imagino que este tipo de cosas no asustan a nadie, pero conviene ponerlo. Repito que yo volvería dentro si tengo algo de liquidez y la pillo como está ahora o más barato, claro. Aunque no me va a dar tiempo me temo 

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 15:04 ----------

P.D. Soy el único al que no le va el Ratatalk desde el jueves? (


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Dic 2013)

Por cierto de Apple no se habla en el foro desde hace meses.

Desde entonces ha pasado de los 390$ a los actuales 556$. Le queda recorrido?

Desde mi punto de vista gacelérido es una empresa que tiene que acabar cayendo por su propio peso, o mas bien por el peso de sus competidores, cada vez mas fuertes y numerosos. Por elo y porque las diferencias de calidad cada vez son menores mientras que el diferencial de precio es abismal.

La pregunta es, hasta donde puede llegar la manzana? Los 700 pueden estar a tiro otra vez?:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2013)

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 15:19 ----------

En la tabla siguiente mostramos el saldo neto de activos fiscales diferidos para las entidades del Ibex 35 + Bankia a junio-2013 así como los ratios de capital (BII) en 9M13. Asumiendo que el impacto del RDL permite reducir en un 50% el importe de los DTA´s a deducir de los recursos propios y aplicándolo sobre los recursos computables en 9M13, vemos que los ratios de capital de todas las entidades a excepción de Bankia se mantienen por encima del 8% regulatorio.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ]
> 
> [/COLOR]P.D. Soy el único al que no le va el Ratatalk desde el jueves? (



A mi me va. 

No se si actualizó algo recientemente.... 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi me va.
> 
> No se si actualizó algo recientemente....
> 
> ...



No, el jueves me dejó de ir sin más. Hoy ha metido una actualización pero sigue sin ir; probaré a reinstalar a ver. Preguntaba porque con el cambi ode servidor y tal había días que iba y días que no, a ver si lo arreglo. 

Lo cachondo es que los avisos como este mensaje suyo sí me salen, pero luego se queda "conectando al servidor" indefinidamente.

Gracias


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2013)

FINANCIAL TIMES

Amazon enviará pedidos en 30 minutos con la ayuda de drones.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Dic 2013)

Arreglado, parece que con borrar los datos de la aplicación (sin desinstalar) y volver a hacer login ya va . Y subanme esas ercros, hombre ya.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Dic 2013)

El volumen de Apple no es espectacular?

:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes y mis mejores deseos para este mes que empezamos-
Suba o baje la bolsa, espero que nos pille a todos en el lado correcto.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 17:29 ----------

El oro y la plata están recibiendo un buen correctivo.


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

@bertok

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/484195-venganza-de-inquilino.html

le puede interesar ::


----------



## Lukatovic (2 Dic 2013)

Que aburrido está hoy esto, y eso que el trolibex ha estado guaneando todo el día.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Dic 2013)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Que aburrido está hoy esto, y eso que el trolibex ha estado guaneando todo el día.



El personal ha recogido las plusvis y se ha ido de borrachera-


----------



## Xiux (2 Dic 2013)

Las Realias cerrando en alza, a ver si la calientan de una vez para que rompa el € y más

EON ahi, afianzando los 14,1x , mejor no verlas


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2013)

Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos, a mi me da que han hecho una acumulación guapa +600 contratos


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2013)

Como verán soy un caballero o y no voy a venirme arriba, ni hacer sangre y tal... pero...












(bueno, en realidad es que ando pillado de tiempo, que si nooo....)

---------- Post added 02-dic-2013 at 18:41 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> FINANCIAL TIMES
> 
> Amazon enviará pedidos en 30 minutos con la ayuda de drones.



¿Y que va a evitar que me quede con el drone? ¿y que reconozco haber recibido el paquete? Una coordenada GPS donde se deposita no es suficiente. ¿y como van a evitar el tráfico generado por el panadero del barrio que hace lo mismo? ¿o el servicio postal que ha colocado buzones especiales en cada vivienda para depositar el correo con sus drones?

Propaganda y de la mala...


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como verán soy un caballero o y no voy a venirme arriba, ni hacer sangre y tal... pero...




*Preterición* es una figura retórica, englobada dentro de las figuras oblicuas, que consiste en declarar que se omite o pasa por alto algo, cuando de hecho se aprovecha la ocasión para llamar la atención sobre ello. 

Enhorabuena :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Las Realias cerrando en alza, a ver si la calientan de una vez para que rompa el € y más
> 
> EON ahi, afianzando los 14,1x , mejor no verlas



Rece que me parece a mi que se van unos dias al rojo. Le pongo este mensaje para que no se le cumpla. Suerte con las eonicas.


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> *Preterición* es una figura retórica, englobada dentro de las figuras oblicuas, que consiste en declarar que se omite o pasa por alto algo, cuando de hecho se aprovecha la ocasión para llamar la atención sobre ello.
> 
> Enhorabuena :Aplauso:



¿no es lo mismo que poner al final del mensaje "sin acritù"? ienso:
... se le puede añadir un hoyja (o no)

y respecto a los drones ... ya me veo a la muchachada "cazando" drones a lo spiderman (red casera) ... y a vender por piezas o enterito al mejor postor :


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

aburridísimo

salvo que llevasen BIOs


----------



## Tono (2 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿no es lo mismo que poner al final del mensaje "sin acritù"? ienso:
> ... se le puede añadir un hoyja (o no)
> 
> y respecto a los drones ... ya me veo a la muchachada "cazando" drones a lo spiderman (red casera) ... y a vender por piezas o enterito al mejor postor :



Mas bien es cuando se usa expresiones como:

No quiero mencionar ahora... y zas, en toa la boca

no es momento ahora para citar a... y zas, cuchillada al hígado

muy usado en política, tipo ''No entraré a valorar ahora la desastrosa gestión de su ministerio...''


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Dic 2013)

El drone llamara a tu móvil cuando llegue a tu portal, bajaras y con solo acercar tu móvil comprobara que eres tu y soltara el paquete. Y como se te ocurra tocar el drone, su sensor giroscópico enviara a la patrulla de policía mas cercana una alarma con su posición exacta y tu foto de como le estas agarrando. 





atman dijo:


> Como verán soy un caballero o y no voy a venirme arriba, ni hacer sangre y tal... pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> El drone llamara a tu móvil cuando llegue a tu portal, bajaras y con solo acercar tu móvil comprobara que eres tu y soltara el paquete. Y como se te ocurra tocar el drone, su sensor giroscópico enviara a la patrulla de policía mas cercana una alarma con su posición exacta y tu foto de como le estas agarrando.



los de la NSA leen lo que escribo y acaban de enviarme un correo a mi cuenta yahoo:

Básicamente me cuentan que van a incorporar metralletas en los drones 4.0 y nos vamos a cagal como nos atrevamos a tocar el cacharrito.
+
tendrán línea directa con un tal Rabocop (alias Panadoro) :no:

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2013)

Atman, he cerrado el corto de hace 10 días palmando 2,5 puntos. La posición había agotado mi paciencia..... qué sopor!


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

alguno va a entra mañana en ACX y salirse en 9,90 o así? qué opináis sobre esto?

no es mucho, pero es un 6% de posibles


----------



## egarenc (2 Dic 2013)

WTF! up....


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2013)

Pandoro, ven a mí.......


----------



## Abner (2 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Pandoro, ven a mí.......



No tanto, pero sí, han acumulado bastante. De todas maneras, yo no lo llamaría acumulación sino que van recuperando y cerrando los cortos que han ido metiendo a lo largo de este swing. Me da la sensación de que ahora comenzaría un swing bajista en el que irían cerrando las posis.

El 9548, podría ser un primer objetivo factible. Bueno, ya vendré a por mi owned.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atman, he cerrado el corto de hace 10 días palmando 2,5 puntos. La posición había agotado mi paciencia..... qué sopor!



Me cago en su puta madre y tal!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

de Guanos y sus cosas ... aunque lo importante es el 1er comentario 

copien + peguen y visualicen el unboxing :: :XX:

De Guindos: "España ha solucionado su peor déficit, el de falta de transparencia" - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2013)

Rumores de Tapering antes de acabar el año..... S&P y metales por el desagüe.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

y mañana fiesta en bankia con Pandoro

CNMV - Hechos relevantes 

Inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Valencia, Tomo 9.341, Libro 6.623, Folio 104, Hoja: V-17.274. CIF: A-14010342 

HECHO RELEVANTE 

De conformidad con lo previsto en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del Mercado de Valores, Bankia, S.A. informa que la agencia de calificación Standard & Poor’s ha ratificado las calificaciones crediticias de Bankia a largo y a corto plazo en “BB-” y “B”, respectivamente. La perspectiva a largo plazo se mantiene negativa. 

Lo que se comunica como hecho relevante a los efectos oportunos en 

Madrid, a 2 de diciembre de 2013 

BANKIA, S.A.


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> de Guanos y sus cosas ... aunque lo importante es el 1er comentario
> 
> copien + peguen y visualicen el unboxing :: :XX:
> 
> De Guindos: "España ha solucionado su peor déficit, el de falta de transparencia" - elEconomista.es



No sé cuál es el problema, está en su papel, simplemente sigue el guión. Os voy a dar un consejo q a mi me sirvió mucho, desde entonces la vena de la frente apenas me salta, simplemente hay q imaginarse a esta gente como a actores q están en su función, ahí los tienes en la foto de una entrega de premios, y las elecciones son sus oscars, así todo se ve más tranquilo, y por supuesto, no pienses q nuestro destino esta en sus manos, aqui los malos de verdad son los guionistas.

Bueno, vaya película me he montado



paulistano dijo:


> y mañana fiesta en bankia con Pandoro
> 
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes
> 
> ...



Genial, esta noche Pandoro dormirá abrazado a mi


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De conformidad con lo previsto en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del Mercado de Valores, Bankia, S.A. informa que la agencia de calificación Standard & Poor’s ha ratificado las calificaciones crediticias de Bankia a largo y a corto plazo en “BB-” y “B”, respectivamente. La perspectiva a largo plazo se mantiene negativa.



BB- y B.... ¿desde?


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> BB- y B.... ¿desde?




Entiendo que las ha ratificado.

Las mantiene, vaya...:S

Perspectiva positiva habría sido ideal para mañana UP!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Dic 2013)

El VIX ota vez subiendo... ¿otro amago mas o quizás no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2013)

Tiene pinta de que este año habrá rally de guanovidad.


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2013)

@Montegrifo

Pues claro que paso de lo que haga esta gente, ya sean de los azules, rojos, violetas, verdes y etc

De hecho el primer comentario, con el enlace que pongo, supongo que deja clarito lo que opino :rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (2 Dic 2013)

que oportunos los p. alemanes, me pilla con acx en cartera

Acerinox y Aperam tiemblan en Bolsa ante la competencia de ThyssenKrupp

por otra parte, no me explico que Thysen también se deje un 8,4% en el dia de hoy. ienso:


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Dic 2013)

Me alegro @monlovi, tu salud mental te lo agradecerá


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2013)

El mes de Navidad va a ser un trolleo total.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2013)

El mono de mar navega por la pradera de los unicornios 

A.W. level up!


----------



## Yossua (2 Dic 2013)

Buenas noches.

Soy nuevo aunque os leo desde hace tiempo cuando dispongo de tiempo  este será mi primer post.

Comento mi encuentro aquí:
He aprendido bastante de vosotros y otros foros y comencé mi inversión en bolsa por miedo a los corralitos y demás que parecía avecinarse sobre este p. país y gracias a que con esta pirámide de población Española es imposible que salga un partido político decente, sólo espero que todo lo egoístas que son este grupo de mayor edad se las den con queso dentro de poco al jubilarse, lo malo es que lo sufriremos todos... Ahora mismo al no poderme haber posicionado a tiempo (Considero que vamos a tener correcciones para 2014 y la última buena entrada fue en Junio 2012) realizo alguna entrada a corto-medio plazo y de momento el año pasado quede a la par pero este año daré perdidas xd y el caso que casi todo es por las puñeteras comisiones...

Ahora estoy intentando contratar Click trade por opiniones vistas por aquí ya que IG markets me parece un casino que puede ir al traste en cualquier momento e Interactive brokers no he oído mucho y lo conozco aún menos que click.

Sólo entiendo un poco los grafiquitos y mis indicadores mientras que lo fundamental lo dejo a las recomendaciones de los foros o bancos :S y por supuesto a Ponzi  Mil gracias a este superdotado 

Mi última entrada ha sido hoy en ANR a 6.71 (entre 14:00 y 14:15 hora EEUU y salida a 6,80 (entre las 15:00 15:15) con una minusvalía de 25 euros gracias a operar con ING y sus queridas comisiones...
Gracias janus por darme a conocer esta "mina" veremos como se da aunque de momento entradas con cuidado.

Intentaremos seguir escribiendo aunque de momento soy comedido por mi inexperiencia y falta de conectividad con este mundo por lo que creo que no puedo aportar mucho  pero aprecio mucho vuestras aportaciones.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Dic 2013)

por ahora no han recomprado

hoy ha habido un volumen de ventas bastante fuerte durante todo el día, un poco extraño, no es un posicionamiento habitual... estas cosas las suelen hacer días antes que la FED o el BCE muevan a lo bestia el mercado...

esta jugarreta a última hora podría dar lugar a un gap a la baja importante... pero aún así no descarto que recompren y le den al alza otra vez cuando uno menos se lo espere...

el apoyo que hicimos hace unas semanas por debajo de los 9000f me sigue pareciendo un fake de cuidado...

PD: Me esperaba unos 50 puntos de dilatación desde 9360f, pero han dilatado unos 20 más, spm


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2013)

salgo de la cueva un ratillo para decirles:

-Cuidado con JC Penney. Tiene el short interest en máximos de años y hay que mirar detalladamente cada cotización incluso en timeframe de horas. Si se da la vuelta puede darse un buen voltio bajista.

-El SP lo está haciendo bien para ponerse bajista. Eso no quiere decir que no lo solucione al alza con un velón verde como acostumbra porque lo cierto es que no baja ni a empujones. A poco que se ponga a corregir, los 1,781 primero y los 1,761 después sí que son viables.

-El carbón está interesante, Arch Coal está enfrentando la directriz bajista. Al loro que hay dinerito bueno esperando con la etiqueta "reward".

Estamos en contacto, cambio y corto.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> salgo de la cueva un ratillo para decirles:
> 
> -Cuidado con JC Penney. Tiene el short interest en máximos de años y hay que mirar detalladamente cada cotización incluso en timeframe de horas. Si se da la vuelta puede darse un buen voltio bajista.
> 
> ...



Te he enviado un enlace que te va a dar un patatús ...... wannabe a precio de rodaja de mortaleda ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> que oportunos los p. alemanes, me pilla con acx en cartera
> 
> Acerinox y Aperam tiemblan en Bolsa ante la competencia de ThyssenKrupp
> 
> por otra parte, no me explico que Thysen también se deje un 8,4% en el dia de hoy. ienso:



a mi también me ha pillado, claro que también llevo arcelor.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2013)

Dale coño!!!!

[YOUTUBE]JP6Tz5tP8EE[/YOUTUBE]

el Janus siempre les trae musicón del bueno.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Dic 2013)

bienvenido Yossua


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Dic 2013)

Buenos días gacelada! Tranquilos, Pandoro ha dormido conmigo y sigue aquí y no lo veo con ganas de irse. Me dice no sé qué de q me quedan años de ser bankiero, alguien me lo entiende?


----------



## FranR (3 Dic 2013)

CREO QUE DILATANDO ESTO ENTRA ::::









La cosa es que Goiri me recuerda a alguien


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> salgo de la cueva un ratillo para decirles:
> 
> -Cuidado con JC Penney. Tiene el short interest en máximos de años y hay que mirar detalladamente cada cotización incluso en timeframe de horas. Si se da la vuelta puede darse un buen voltio bajista.
> 
> ...



Buscando el velón rojo del SP. Parece la tarea mas complicada de todo el año. Cuando se acabe de imprimir no quedaran osos.


----------



## Topongo (3 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias foristas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (3 Dic 2013)

Yossua dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Soy nuevo aunque os leo desde hace tiempo cuando dispongo de tiempo  este será mi primer post.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido, forero. De novato a novato en esto de la bolsa, no entiendo muy bien su estrategia, ya que por ejemplo en anr, lo que dice es que cierra la operacion con un 1% si llega?:: es lógico que no le de para comisiones;obviamente uno no siempre se lleva un 10% ni un 4% de reward, pero es el objetivo.

Creo que debería poner sus posibles operaciones por aquí para que entre todos le ayudemos; yo he aprendido una barbaridad y he evitado alguna tragedia gracias a eso 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2013)

Buenso dias.

Se me vendieron las Bankias. +3%. Otra vez será, por lo menos no pierdo.

HDP: Ha sido vender y suben.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2013)

grupo ezentis - Ezentis compra el 55% de la brasileña Seicom por 4,87 millones de euros - 03/12/13 en Infomercados


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Dic 2013)

¿Cómo vemos entradita en mediaset?

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 09:25 ----------

Entrada en Mediaset a 8.66. Objetivo....la Luna, SL 8,48.


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

BUenos días.

Súbanme esas bankias......


----------



## atman (3 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> *Preterición* es una figura retórica, englobada dentro de las figuras oblicuas, que consiste en declarar que se omite o pasa por alto algo, cuando de hecho se aprovecha la ocasión para llamar la atención sobre ello.
> 
> Enhorabuena :Aplauso:



Que dije que no iba a hacer sangre, no que me fuera a callar como un pajarito... o

De todos modos no me de la enhorabuena a mí, que yo no jugué... fíjese lo que me preocupaba que me enteré del resultado ayer en el telediario del mediodía. Cuando empieza el presentador "...y los problemas del Barcelona..." :

De todos modos ya es tradición en el AThletic: ganar a madrid y barcelona (sobre todo en casa) y palmar contra todos los segunda B que les pongan por delante. Son sus costumbres...


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenso dias.
> 
> Se me vendieron las Bankias. +3%. Otra vez será, por lo menos no pierdo.
> 
> HDP: Ha sido vender y suben.



Y qué manera de subir....8:

Se están comiendo todo el papel:rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Estamos en ello, necesitabamos el apunte d s&p para el despeluche gacelero!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2013)

Tremendo lo de bankia. Ya sube un 3% desde que las vendí hace 20 minutos. Está claro: yo era el culpable.

Menos mal que mantengo las grifoles y parece que intentaban recuperar los perdido estos dias.


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

CMA es un constante goteo de ventas, estarán aliados con los cortos, pueden romper el euro hoy, veremos!


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Tremendo lo de bankia. Ya sube un 3% desde que las vendí hace 20 minutos. Está claro: yo era el culpable.
> 
> Menos mal que mantengo las grifoles y parece que intentaban recuperar los perdido estos dias.



Lo mismo que yo con Mediaset. Comprar y ::. Peeeeero. tengo la c3rt3z4 : de que subira : ...o no.


----------



## Krim (3 Dic 2013)

¡¡Dala duro Don Pandoro!!


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

Bankia se da la vuelta, con lo que prometía....

Otro despioje no plizzzz, que se pasa muy mal....


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Veo presión compradora .................................pero intentando despistar con bajadas wtf???


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Dic 2013)

Remad malditos! Remad!


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Muuuu extraño, si CMA no para de vender todos los días, aplicando estrategia inversa, romperá 1.00 eur esta semana.


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

lo que sube bankia en 25 minutos se tira luego para bajarlo dos horas....


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Dic 2013)

cae con ruptura de volumen

mucha gente está promediando al alza


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Parece que CMA ayuda a ciertos fondillos a cerrar los cortos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2013)

Vendí mis grifoles. Bien está. +13%. 1300 euros para el bolsillo. Ya veremos que pasa elaño que viene.


----------



## Tonto Simon (3 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vendí mis grifoles. Bien está. +13%. 1300 euros para el bolsillo. Ya veremos que pasa elaño que biene.



Ya saben lo que dicen, año de niebes, año de vienes... :€)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2013)

Por cierto...año que viene es con V. ::::


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Hay q recordar que el mercado español no es el americano, aquí extreman el dolor siempre hasta la última gota, recuerden GAMESA SACYR DEOLEO PRISA.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Dic 2013)

Pantalones cortos en el SP500. Desearme suerte. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

bah las posis de bankia no me gustan una mierda....siempre que las veo así, se va por el desagüe....


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Suelo en 0.911 de nuevo.... ja ja ja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

"...si estuviese dentro del valor ejecutaría la operación venta preventiva... "


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Gacelerio crushing, 7.00% down desde 1.004 viernes.

Lo esperado e inesperado.... CMA ha sido el culpable.

AUTOCARTERA DUMPING.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Dic 2013)

DP... me quedé ayer con su comentario de las Abengoa B.. Hoy un 4% para abajo....seguimos con el mismo plan??


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Gacelerio crushing, 7.00% down desde 1.004 viernes.
> 
> Lo esperado e inesperado.... CMA ha sido el culpable.
> 
> AUTOCARTERA DUMPING.



Mientras Linch siga recogiendo los papelitos... 

De esta nos vamos a comer un :::: pero y lo que nos divertimos? :XX:


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Abengoa nunca me han gustado, solo para el dumpeo, los BONOS han sido una señal para HFs bajistas.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 12:29 ----------

MERRI no son posis cortas cerrando y abriendo?


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

gua....enos dias señores, venga es rally navideño que tengo que sacar unos billetes para fundirmelos en el corte ingles de sanchinarro jajaja


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

BANKIA es el causante de toda la bajada desde 1.00x no paran de vender, el gobierno estARÁ colocando los papelitos?

CMA


----------



## mpbk (3 Dic 2013)

buenos cortitos dax.

que harán, corregir el último mes parte del subidón anual? y el 2014 más subidas, tendencia alcista sres.


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

TOP 5 Semanal Venta


CMD MA -15.420.511 19.732.083
CMD BA -9.068.753 9.690.944
CMD VL -7.689.492 8.287.504

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 12:56 ----------

Bankia suelta a manos llenas.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 12:58 ----------

TOP 5 Mensual Venta

CMD MA -91.300.451 122.544.857
CMD VL -56.272.957 59.683.428
CMD BA -53.363.172 57.015.991
BRC MA -8.140.577 27.083.665
UBS MA -7.891.965 33.033.474


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Abengoa nunca me han gustado, solo para el dumpeo, los BONOS han sido una señal para HFs bajistas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 12:29 ----------
> 
> MERRI no son posis cortas cerrando y abriendo?



Pues como se lo digo yo... sin dar muchos rodeos...

Ni puta idea hoyga!
::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2013)

El sistema va a hacer una purga de flandercitos...a conciencia.

Van con fuego real, no con pelotas de goma.


----------



## Tono (3 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

¿Todas esas velas de color rojo navideño son simplemente para decorar? 
El rally, si lo hay, va a empezar muy abajo :ouch:



Pepitoria dijo:


> El sistema va a hacer una purga de flandercitos...a conciencia.
> 
> Van con fuego real, no con pelotas de goma.




Pues se agacha uno detrás de la trinchera, se tapa los oídos y que bombardeen hasta que se les agote toda la artillería. La gacela que asome el hocico enseñando sus stops está muerta.
A mí a cobarde no me gana nadie. Y en paciencia tampoco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Dic 2013)

Velas rojas eh, pues se dobla la pomo day y listo.







Un tio gordo con barba vestido de rojo intenso viene siempre por navidad, cierto que con regalos pero hay que estar al loro.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Dic 2013)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Dic 2013)

La carteria a dia 3 nov ha sufrido algun cambio, fuera los avioncitos con una rentabilidad de 2 digitos y he comenzado a comprar SZU. E.on esta bajista, la tengo en el radar para verla en los 13 merkels bajos y quizas en los 12,5 merkelianos. A esos precios compraria.

SZU y SDF son las mejores compañias de media capitalizacion no solo de Alemania tambien del mundo mundial y la mitad occidental de Marte. He dicho.

Piraton proyecteme una rentabilidad del 80% en ambas con algun grafico chulo, dios se lo pague con salud.


----------



## Discordante (3 Dic 2013)

Doble POMO day. Aqui no pasa nada sigan circulando. 167% de subida en el S&P en 57 meses. Todo normal y sano.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La carteria a dia 3 nov ha sufrido algun cambio, fuera los avioncitos con una rentabilidad de 2 digitos y he comenzado a comprar SZU. E.on esta bajista, la tengo en el radar para verla en los 13 merkels bajos y quizas en los 12,5 merkelianos. A esos precios compraria.
> 
> SZU y SDF son las mejores compañias de media capitalizacion no solo de Alemania tambien del mundo mundial y la mitad occidental de Marte. He dicho.
> 
> Piraton proyecteme una rentabilidad del 80% en ambas con algun grafico chulo, dios se lo pague con salud.



También me he bajado de los aviones en la mitad de la carga. Mantengo la otra por motivos fiscales (le saco aun un 8%).
Sigo en SZU aunque llevo un -20% :: Pero como las llevo para largo para evitar corralitos en los depositos pues me jodo y me callo. No creo que compre más pero me tienta piramidar. También pienso que es buena inversión a estos precios ( ya lo pensaba a 23€ :fiufiu: ). El azucar así como las materias primas y alimentos básicos, están predestinados a dispararse al alza con toda la liquidez existente y la que vendrá del BCE ( wishfull thinking mode off).
También dentro de Imtech con otro -20%. Vamos que tengo pase pernocta sine die con pandoro.

Les sigo aunque en silencio. Nada que aportar que valga mucho la pena. 

Por cierto que me quedo sin curro después de 8 años a finales de mes. :´(


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto que me quedo sin curro después de 8 años a finales de mes. :´(



Mucho ánimo compañero! A tirar pa' lante!


----------



## Topongo (3 Dic 2013)

Cuanto divedeno da SZU?
por cierto, ánimo sin perdón!


----------



## Tono (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ...Vamos que tengo pase pernocta sine die con pandoro.
> 
> Les sigo aunque en silencio. Nada que aportar que valga mucho la pena.
> 
> Por cierto que me quedo sin curro después de 8 años a finales de mes. :´(



Disfruta de la familia y las navidades. A los jefes y a Pandoro que les den, no hay mal que 100 años dure.
Probablemente yo también me vaya al paro después de 9 años, si la empresa no tiene a bien darme las condiciones laborales que le van a exigir en el juzgado. Cosa que no creo que pase. 
El viernes tuvimos comilona previa a la cena de empresa y los jefes me lanzaban miradas asesinas mientras yo chupaba la cabeza de los langostinos como si no pasara nada. :XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Disfruta de la familia y las navidades. A los jefes y a Pandoro que les den, no hay mal que 100 años dure.
> Probablemente yo también me vaya al paro después de 9 años, si la empresa no tiene a bien darme las condiciones laborales que le van a exigir en el juzgado. Cosa que no creo que pase.
> El viernes tuvimos comilona previa a la cena de empresa y los jefes me lanzaban miradas asesinas mientras yo chupaba la cabeza de los langostinos como si no pasara nada. :XX:



Para mi siempre ha sido una prioridad la familia. No me importa el despido. Viene en un momento en que hago más falta en casa que fuera de ella. Soy el orgulloso papa de 2 enanos, una de 3 años y medio y el otro de un año y medio, así que podrás imaginar. Mi mujer ya desde que tuvimos el primero se dejo de trabajar por lo que probablemente ahora sea ella la que se reincorpore y yo me quede en casa al menos 2 añitos. 

Muchas gracias por los animos.


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Para mi siempre ha sido una prioridad la familia. No me importa el despido. Viene en un momento en que hago más falta en casa que fuera de ella. Soy el orgulloso papa de 2 enanos, una de 3 años y medio y el otro de un año y medio, así que podrás imaginar. Mi mujer ya desde que tuvimos el primero se dejo de trabajar por lo que probablemente ahora sea ella la que se reincorpore y yo me quede en casa al menos 2 añitos.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los animos.



Este con sus hijos ya nunca mas volverán a tener esas edades. Disfrute los momentos que ya no volverán.

Animo.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

pues ala Sin Perdon, ve cambiando el avatar!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Cuanto divedeno da SZU?
> por cierto, ánimo sin perdón!



Dividend > Südzucker-Share > Investor Relations > Südzucker

SZU es una compañia para un dax bajista.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Para mi siempre ha sido una prioridad la familia. No me importa el despido. Viene en un momento en que hago más falta en casa que fuera de ella. Soy el orgulloso papa de 2 enanos, una de 3 años y medio y el otro de un año y medio, así que podrás imaginar. Mi mujer ya desde que tuvimos el primero se dejo de trabajar por lo que probablemente ahora sea ella la que se reincorpore y yo me quede en casa al menos 2 añitos.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los animos.



Suerte en su nueva etapa. Como le han dicho, disfrute de los enanos y de no ponerse el despertador para ir al trabajo.


----------



## Kujire (3 Dic 2013)

*wano para tod@s... singularmente hablando*



DOBLE o WANA!​

:::vomitoLes espero retozándome en el wanooooooo....) :vomito:::

Recados:

"Por dios @calopez trata de arrancarlo" <- esto va a pedales? 8: 

@Pepón: kaixo ten cohones y dá la cara <- :bla:

Pandoro: Va por tí :cook:

Bsos a tod@s os he echado de menos inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pondré en el mono de mar esta tarde 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dividend > Südzucker-Share > Investor Relations > Südzucker
> 
> SZU es una compañia para un dax bajista.




Es que cuando viene Pandoro...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo pondré en el mono de mar esta tarde



Ya tengo tu blog en favoritos en marcadores. :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (3 Dic 2013)

Mucho ánimo, Sin Perdón. No hay mal que 100 años dure y además lo que puedas hacer por tus peques vale mucho más que lo que puedas hacer por cualquier empresa de Hispanistán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ya tengo tu blog en favoritos en marcadores. :Aplauso:



Aprovecha que ya mismo lo pongo de pago ::


Por cierto, ¿invitaron a depeche al día del apalamiento?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## tarrito (3 Dic 2013)

Joder Kujireeeeee!!!! :X :X :X :X

ya no hace falta que escriba la carta a Papa Noel ni Reyes Magos ienso:


@los nuevos; 
vale la pena hacer la pelota a esta señorita ... ya verán, yaaa!!! :


----------



## Cantor (3 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Joder Kujireeeeee!!!! :X :X :X :X
> 
> ya no hace falta que escriba la carta a Papa Noel ni Reyes Magos ienso:
> 
> ...



sí, otra cosa es interpretar los mensajes... a mí me cuesta :ouch::ouch:
así que luego ustedes que son más del pueblo llano nos lo traducen 

edit: me olvidaba, ánimo Sin Perdon, aunque ya veo que sus niños le van a dar todos los ánimos del mundo! :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2013)

aprovechando la caida de ezentis para pillar unas pocas mas.
Me salgo de ercros por aburrimiento he intento pillar bankias a .922


----------



## tarrito (3 Dic 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> sí, otra cosa es interpretar los mensajes... a mí me cuesta :ouch::ouch:
> así que luego ustedes que son más del pueblo llano nos lo traducen



si usted ve un sell sell sell sell sell (en fucsia y tamaño considerable) ... pues ya sabe

y como se ponga a cantar operaciones en directo, pues yaaaa :8: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Cantor (3 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si usted ve un sell sell sell sell sell (en fucsia y tamaño considerable) ... pues ya sabe
> 
> y como se ponga a cantar operaciones en directo, pues yaaaa :8: :baba: :baba:



yo es que soy de ciencias :: ya he visto esos mensajes antes, pero luego hay que ver si es el SP, el ibex, hoy, la semana que viene... pero vamos, que de todos modos, muchas gracias a todos, bastante con decir aunque sea 'hola', mucho más que yo :8:


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Dic 2013)

Me han cansado en Mediaset. A tomar por culo las pluvis de bankia.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 16:19 ----------




jjsuamar dijo:


> Me han sacado en Mediaset. A tomar por culo las pluvis de bankia.



.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aprovechando la caida de ezentis para pillar unas pocas mas.
> Me salgo de ercros por aburrimiento he intento pillar bankias a .922


----------



## donpepito (3 Dic 2013)

Bankia ahora es una tierra baldía, si CMA sigue vendiendo, no hay suelo real, parece q las devos de preferentes salen del trading. ja ja ja


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

Creo que merece la pena un cambio de avatar después de tanto tiempo. 

Gracias Hisholiness!!

Dentro de Yamana a 8,34$.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Por cierto....


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2013)

Esa bankia...ciérrenmela en verde!!


----------



## erpako (3 Dic 2013)

Jope, cómo aguanta el Ibex.:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Dic 2013)

Hola buenas, Vaya traca final que le están metiendo a las Amper


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Para mi siempre ha sido una prioridad la familia. No me importa el despido. Viene en un momento en que hago más falta en casa que fuera de ella. Soy el orgulloso papa de 2 enanos, una de 3 años y medio y el otro de un año y medio, así que podrás imaginar. Mi mujer ya desde que tuvimos el primero se dejo de trabajar por lo que probablemente ahora sea ella la que se reincorpore y yo me quede en casa al menos 2 añitos.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los animos.



Muchos ánimos, y disfrute de sus hijos, véalos crecer y edúquelos, es de lo más importante que puede hacer un hombre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2013)

Dos fundadoras del Ibex, Endesa y Acerinox, al borde de ser excluidas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Dic 2013)

¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia relevante en Tesla?
Hoy palmo un 12% menos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Muchos ánimos, y disfrute de sus hijos, véalos crecer y edúquelos, es de lo más importante que puede hacer un hombre.



Ciertamente. Eso es lo que pienso hacer. Sobre todo prepararlos lo mejor posible para que se puedan enfrentar a este mundo que les vamos a dejar....


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (3 Dic 2013)

aiiinsss
A puntito de salir media posición de natraceutical con plusvisss, me ha faltado un tris, cago la mar

P.D: Animo y que sea para bien _SinPerdon_


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Dic 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> aiiinsss
> A puntito de salir media posición de natraceutical con plusvisss, me ha faltado un tris, cago la mar



Tranquilo Don Arias, creo que, con paciencia, podrá salir con algo más.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Dic 2013)

Si te lo puedes permitir haces bien. Yo hice algo parecido a ti y te puedo decir que acabe hasta los huevos de los niños (tengo mas de dos), sus peleas, lloros, pataletas,... y también de hacer de recadero de mi mujer a golpe de wasap, pero claro, mi familia es muy especial... seguro que tu tienes mas suerte y es mas civilizada. A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ciertamente. Eso es lo que pienso hacer. Sobre todo prepararlos lo mejor posible para que se puedan enfrentar a este mundo que les vamos a dejar....


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si te lo puedes permitir haces bien. Yo hice algo parecido a ti y te puedo decir que acabe hasta los huevos de los niños (tengo mas de dos), sus peleas, lloros, pataletas,... y también de hacer de recadero de mi mujer a golpe de wasap, pero claro, mi familia es muy especial... seguro que tu tienes mas suerte y es mas civilizada. A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.



Si es verdad, es usted muy jrande.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (3 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> si te lo puedes permitir haces bien. Yo hice algo parecido a ti y te puedo decir que acabe hasta los huevos de los niños (tengo mas de dos), sus peleas, lloros, pataletas,... Y también de hacer de recadero de mi mujer a golpe de wasap, pero claro, mi familia es muy especial... Seguro que tu tienes mas suerte y es mas civilizada. A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... Nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.



:XX:
:XX:
Vaya tío
:´´(
:XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La carteria a dia 3 nov ha sufrido algun cambio, fuera los avioncitos con una rentabilidad de 2 digitos y he comenzado a comprar SZU. E.on esta bajista, la tengo en el radar para verla en los 13 merkels bajos y quizas en los 12,5 merkelianos. A esos precios compraria.
> 
> SZU y SDF son las mejores compañias de media capitalizacion no solo de Alemania tambien del mundo mundial y la mitad occidental de Marte. He dicho.
> 
> Piraton proyecteme una rentabilidad del 80% en ambas con algun grafico chulo, dios se lo pague con salud.



si que piratón lo haga, pero usted le invita a conducir un BMW , siempre que vaya al concesionario (mostrando su interés para comprar "aparentemente")


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Dic 2013)

están empapelando a todo quisqui

cifra record de pillados

parece probable un -200 puntos hoy en el FDAX


----------



## Robopoli (3 Dic 2013)

Este es el antirally navideño, no? ::


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Dic 2013)

Cuando las barbas rubias de tu vecino teutón veas abrasar...


Ánimo @sinperdon, yo soy de los que piensan en q cuando algo así te pasa es porque es mejor para ti, y el tiempo termina dándome la razón.

@politicodemadrepilingui todos lo hemos pensado y no una vez, pero hay q ser muy crack xa hacerlo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 Dic 2013)

Que si, que los niños son muy ricos y son tus hijos y tal... pero tener una oferta de 7 productos para merendar y que siempre quieran el que no tienes... eso hay que vivirlo...



Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si es verdad, es usted muy jrande.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> están empapelando a todo quisqui
> 
> cifra record de pillados
> 
> parece probable un -200 puntos hoy en el FDAX



los 9300 han durado poco, a ver que pasa en los 9190. (solamente 20 puntos menos de los actuales 9210)


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Dic 2013)

a ver, esta gente creo que va corta desde los 9360f (una forma de hablar, pues seguro se posicionan en precios que es practicamente imposible de saber)

cuando no anulan la posición a un precio parecido, el recorrido suele ser entre 200-300 aprox.

pero este caso es diferente, porque hoy el resto del mercado ha promediado mucha pasta al alza... por tanto, o el objetivo está mucho más allá de esos 200-300 puntos o bien van a tener hundido el precio durante mucho tiempo hasta que el resto venda a pérdidas


----------



## Tono (3 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Este es el antirally navideño, no? ::



Me temo que para los leoncios es el verdadero rally.
El plato principal de la cena de nochebuena este año será gacela rellena al horno de leña.
El relleno ya sabeis todos por donde se introduce.

Vaya día, de lo que llevo la que mejor se ha portado ha sido Bankia. :ouch:

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 18:10 ----------




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> ... A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Si es verdad, es usted muy jrande.



Te iba a contestar que sí, que un muy jrande hijo de... pero luego ya he visto su nick y lo he entendido todo. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si te lo puedes permitir haces bien. Yo hice algo parecido a ti y te puedo decir que acabe hasta los huevos de los niños (tengo mas de dos), sus peleas, lloros, pataletas,... y también de hacer de recadero de mi mujer a golpe de wasap, pero claro, mi familia es muy especial... seguro que tu tienes mas suerte y es mas civilizada. A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.



Pero sería porque no los llevabas a la guardería. Los mios van los dos a la guarde pero comen en casa y si que agotan pero se puede llevar por ahora.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Dic 2013)

Abner ¿han vuelto a acumular , no ? ¿otros 600?

por cierto me da * 953x* , luego veremos, porque puede pirarse a 946x- 943x


----------



## alimon (3 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si te lo puedes permitir haces bien. Yo hice algo parecido a ti y te puedo decir que acabe hasta los huevos de los niños (tengo mas de dos), sus peleas, lloros, pataletas,... y también de hacer de recadero de mi mujer a golpe de wasap, pero claro, mi familia es muy especial... seguro que tu tienes mas suerte y es mas civilizada. A los 7 meses, me alquile un apartamento de una habitación, me compre una tele de 55 pulgadas y le dije a mi mujer que volvia al trabajo. Salia de casa todos los días a las 8 de la mañana y regresaba a las cinco super cansado y estresado... nunca se entero que durante un año me estuve tocando los cojones a dos manos en mi apartamento. Y mis niños bien, gracias.




Muy bueno lo suyo, dios da pan al que no tiene dientes.

Yo me encuentro justo en la situación contraria, con el apartamento y la tele de 55", y resulta que deseando tener lloros y pataletas de algún churumbel. 

Pero claro, tras varios años de esa actitud, pues resulta que la que tendría que parirlos opina ahora que no estoy comprometido con la causa y que su reloj biológico se está empezando a pasar de hora.

Resultado: Me estoy mirando una tele nueva de 80" en la que disfrutar de mi onanismo de una manera más completa.





Por lo demás, mordiendome las uñas hoy,porque creo que se me ha pasado la entrada en AMPER por una comida familiar. 

En el resto, EZE principalmente, no hemos roto nada, y la compra de brasil no ha surtido el efecto deseado, por el día que ha tocado. Vendrán más, en Mexico, seguramente, y en breve, aunque parte ya está descontado.

Espero que Pandoro nos de lo suyo al menos durante toda esta semana.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> M
> Te iba a contestar que sí, que un muy jrande hijo de... pero luego ya he visto su nick y lo he entendido todo. :XX::XX::XX:



No me malinterprete el tono irónico. La verdad es que ser capaz de hacer eso en serio, me parece una auténtica barbaridad.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El mes de Navidad va a ser un trolleo total.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Van a joder las navidades a los siemprealcistas ???? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Me lo pongo para volver a casa:

20131203-Conversaciones-Insider Trading


----------



## Hannibal (3 Dic 2013)

Lo dije el otro día y repito, miren vds. cuando empezó el rally el año pasado y cuando acabó. Ya se que eso no garantiza nada,pero después de las semanas que llevabamos es lógico que se calme la cosa un poco, además que tampoco han sido caídas como para pensar en 1929. Aun.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)

@SinPerdon, disfrute de la familia. El tiempo nunca regresa.

Abrazos y ánimos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me lo pongo para volver a casa:
> 
> 20131203-Conversaciones-Insider Trading



Flojito....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Abner (3 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner ¿han vuelto a acumular , no ? ¿otros 600?
> 
> por cierto me da 953x , luego veremos, porque puede pirarse a 946x- 943x



Pues, estoy replanteandome el sistema entero de tal forma que mis datos se parezcan mas a los de Mulder. Bueno. Esta noche lo miro de mi forma y a la forma mas mulderiana (o eso espero) a ver que sale.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (3 Dic 2013)

2 dias post fiestas jodidos del estomago y garganta.
2 dias que me crujen.

habrá que ver mañana


----------



## Xiux (3 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia relevante en Tesla?
> Hoy palmo un 12% menos.



Ahi nuestras TESLAs recuperando terreno, se habran incendiado menos coches?


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

Nadie me acompaña en Amper?


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Nadie me acompaña en Amper?



Avanza tú sólo ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Avanza tú sólo ::::::



No si cada vez lo tengo más claro. No me temblaron las canillas cuando nos fuimos al pozo, he sido fiel a la estrategia que pensé y cada vez tengo más claro que acerté.

Si estoy en lo cierto mañana veremos otra bonita vela verde como la de hoy (al nivel perdido del 1,27 creo) y en dos semanas espero verla en el 1,70. 

y si no, pasaré deportivamente a recoger mi owned.::


----------



## aitor33 (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Nadie me acompaña en Amper?




Yo ando en rojo en ellas desde 1.35 las he aguantado en el barro y de momento son la peor inversion del año y me parece a mi que las próximas sesiones van a ser oscilantes a tope esperando el tema de la quiebra:8:


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo ando en rojo en ellas desde 1.35 las he aguantado en el barro y de momento son la peor inversion del año y me parece a mi que las próximas sesiones van a ser oscilantes a tope esperando el tema de la quiebra:8:



Pues yo las llevo a 1,28 y estoy pensando en vender los tubos para comprar más.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Nadie me acompaña en Amper?



Yo quiero creer, llevo (de memoria) un 10% de pérdidas HOY. Hace unos días mi colega Pandoro asomó la patita.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Dic 2013)

amper
vete yendo tú primero si eso


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia relevante en Tesla?
> Hoy palmo un 12% menos.



No lo se , pero me parece muy bien.

La paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.
Yo ya soñaba con el 113

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-187.html#post10316091


----------



## aitor33 (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues yo las llevo a 1,28 y estoy pensando en vender los tubos para comprar más.



Bueno hoy estamos de enhorabuena por la subida a ver si nos remata la faena como dices y pandoro se sigue dedicando a otros menesteres que a estas ya les ha atizado bien, pero bien bien lleva años poniéndose las botas


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> amper
> vete yendo tú primero si eso



jejejeje acuerdate de este post y de que te dije que 1,20 es un gran precio. En dos semanas o menos las verás a 1,7.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> jejejeje acuerdate de este post y de que te dije que 1,20 es un gran precio. En dos semanas o menos las verás a 1,7.



Uff.. que tengas suerte. Yo salté en su momento con un 16% creo recordar y ya no me inspira muxa confianza.

Aunque nunca se sabe...


----------



## Algas (3 Dic 2013)

Sigo en AMPER desde que entré hace meses a 1,25€. Si se entra con una estrategia de largo plazo hay que mantenerla :Baile:, aunque veas un profundo rojo carmesí :ouch:.

A mediados de Diciembre veremos qué pasa con el tema de la deuda, refinanciación, Bañuelos power... cada uno se divierte con lo que quiera, a mí me gusta aguantarle el farol a este castuzo :| ::


----------



## alimon (3 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No si cada vez lo tengo más claro. No me temblaron las canillas cuando nos fuimos al pozo, he sido fiel a la estrategia que pensé y cada vez tengo más claro que acerté.
> 
> Si estoy en lo cierto mañana veremos otra bonita vela verde como la de hoy (al nivel perdido del 1,27 creo) y en dos semanas espero verla en el 1,70.
> 
> y si no, pasaré deportivamente a recoger mi owned.::



Pues me alegro por usted, la verdad.

Yo me sali, las llevaba en 1,18, y luego promedié a 1,21. Lo que pasa es que iba cargadísimo en su momento, y encima apalancado via CFD, y cuando rompió los 1,12 por abajo, me salí definitivamente.

Como he dicho hoy, me ha pillado en comida familiar, porque tenía idea de si rompía 1,13 con volumen como hoy, pillar si podía en 1,15-1,16, pero menos carga.

De todas formas, si mañana se le puede meter un tirito sobre 1,18, se le mete.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Vaya lectura más amena!

http://www.mauldineconomics.com/ttmygh/pdf/twisted-by-the-pool


----------



## egarenc (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto que me quedo sin curro después de 8 años a finales de mes. :´(



Ánimo sin_per, tener el soporte de la familia es lo más importante, que de casi todo se sale. 


[YOUTUBE]HKdakBCY0J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Dic 2013)

No entró el largo en BKIA a 0.921 

Si TEF sigue cayendo haré un mete saca el 31 de diciembre para no pagar a Tontoro ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> También me he bajado de los aviones en la mitad de la carga. Mantengo la otra por motivos fiscales (le saco aun un 8%).
> Sigo en SZU aunque llevo un -20% :: Pero como las llevo para largo para evitar corralitos en los depositos pues me jodo y me callo. No creo que compre más pero me tienta piramidar. También pienso que es buena inversión a estos precios ( ya lo pensaba a 23€ :fiufiu: ). El azucar así como las materias primas y alimentos básicos, están predestinados a dispararse al alza con toda la liquidez existente y la que vendrá del BCE ( wishfull thinking mode off).
> También dentro de Imtech con otro -20%. Vamos que tengo pase pernocta sine die con pandoro.
> 
> ...




Mucho animo compañero!!!
Dos consejos ... aproveche para centrarse en sus hijos y dele caña al inglés...Yo viendo como esta el patio dedico un mínimo de 2 horas diarias

Aprender idiomas de manera lonchafinista

Con las imtech me temo que nos van a hacer sufrir hasta 2015


----------



## darwinn (3 Dic 2013)

Yo también ando en Amper, mantengo mi estrategia a largo


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Dic 2013)

El SP ya va cediendo un poco pero se resiste la cabrona a caer.


----------



## Xiux (3 Dic 2013)

Ahi la lotería TESLA cerrando en máximos del día


----------



## tarrito (3 Dic 2013)

[/URL] Creado con memegenerator.es[/IMG]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

Atentos a Alpha que puede peponear bien.... (y con el SP waneando?)

Lets see...

Mono de mar azucarado!


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atentos a Alpha que puede peponear bien.... (y con el SP waneando?)
> 
> Lets see...




Tiene buena pinta la vuelta que se ha dado pero con cuidado.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atentos a Alpha que puede peponear bien.... (y con el SP waneando?)
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> Mono de mar azucarado!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta la vuelta que se ha dado pero con cuidado.



Faltaría confirmación en forma de siguiente mínimo superior al que está haciendo. Veremos 8:

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 23:17 ----------




bertok dijo:


>


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2013)

:Baile: [YOUTUBE]Zlot0i3Zykw[/YOUTUBE] :Baile:

+

[YOUTUBE]astISOttCQ0[/YOUTUBE]

:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (4 Dic 2013)

AMPER de mi vida ...







A ver en un par de semanas que ocurre con esta perraca


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdon, ya somos dos los que a finales de mes tarari. Suerte, el que busca encuentra.


----------



## amago45 (4 Dic 2013)

Buenos días y tal, Bankinter actualizó su tablita de ratios de Ibex
Los 10 ratios vitales de las empresas del Ibex 35 (tabla) - El Blog de Bankinter


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias.

Parece ser que bankia viene guaneando.

Estaremos atentos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Sin_Perdon, ya somos dos los que a finales de mes tarari. Suerte, el que busca encuentra.



Mucha suerte figura, lo siento mucho.
Ahora mismo como esta el patio además de buscar lo mejor que puedes hacer es darle duro al ingles, hay muchas opciones para mejorar el idioma vía lonchafinista (programas,radio,TVE,pelis y si vives en una gran ciudad hasta quedadas con ingleses.

Multilinkual.com

Para todos los que os quedéis sin trabajo mucha suerte de verdad y no os desanimeis


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

En primer lugar, ánimo a aquellos que están o se van a quedar en el paro . Os deseo lo mejor y sobre todo que lo toméis con calma, el día menos pensado estáis trabajando de nuevo.

Sobre la tabla de bankinter, no quiero dejarme la vista en el móvil pero de lo que he visto destaco el precio objetivo de bankia en 1.35 .

P.d. ya que se habla de impresoras 3d, en antena 3 acaban de decir que en usa una empresa fabricante ha hecho una pistola de metal que dispara varias balas :: ya solo falta q impriman coca y se acaban las mafias del mundo. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2013)

Me sumo a los buenos deseos para aquellos que vayan a empezar una nueva etapa. Nunca se sabrá si es para bien o para mal...

A un familiar le despidieron de una empresa del Ibex, se llevó un buen finiquito, disfrutó de sus hijos cobrando el paro unos meses y ahora está en un proveedor de Mercadona con mejor sueldo del que tenía. A él le salió redonda la jugada.

Tono, no se me preocupe con Ferrovial. Hablo de caídas del 5% el 9 para recuperarlos el 10.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

buenos dias bravos inversores :Aplauso: 

hemos comenzado el pullback , objetivo gap 8650 para el 10-12 dyc :no:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2013)

Por cierto, he hecho una oferta al Sareb para un piso en Denia. Tasación del 2009 325.000€. He ofrecido 125. 

A ver qué dicen. Estoy acojonado por si aceptan... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, he hecho una oferta al Sareb para un piso en Denia. Tasación del 2009 325.000€. He ofrecido 125.
> 
> A ver qué dicen. Estoy acojonado por si aceptan... ::



Yo todos los años paso por Denia un par de semanas o tres. Buen lugar. Nos vemos por alli.


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, he hecho una oferta al Sareb para un piso en Denia. Tasación del 2009 325.000€. He ofrecido 125.
> 
> A ver qué dicen. Estoy acojonado por si aceptan... ::




El sareb no se, pero si llega a ser el bbva el piso es tuyo.

E banco azul está de rebajas.

Eso si, sila interesa pisito bbva id directamente a negociar a la sucursal, asi saltando al api hay mayor poder de negociacion.


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Bankiero$ hoy es el día............................................... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 09:24 ----------

Por supuesto con el permiso de CMA .


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

rebota rebota... y...


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2013)

Imposible vendiendo CMA .............................. peroooooooooooo


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Bankiero$ hoy es el día............................................... $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...



Esta siendo dura la espera....y mas cuando se queda el precio en el precio medio al que llevo todo esto....

Un empujoncito coño!!

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 09:46 ----------

El emoujoncito era para arriba, no ppara abajo cabrones!!


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Los retrasos de FCC amenazan la apertura del Canal de Panamá - elEconomista.es

*Los retrasos de FCC amenazan la apertura del Canal de Panamá
*
El proyecto fue adjudicado en 2009 por 196 millones de euros

Los problemas con los que se ha encontrado FCC apuntan a los materiales

La plataforma más completa de información y servicios económicos para iPad.
Los retrasos acumulados por FCC y sus socios en la ejecución del proyecto CAP4(Cauce de Acceso al Pacífico), vinculado a las obras de ampliación del Canal de Panamá, han hecho saltar todas las alarmas en el pequeño país del istmo, donde preocupa especialmente que este contratiempo pueda afectar a la inauguración del tercer juego de esclusas prevista para junio de 2015.

El proyecto CAP4 fue adjudicado en 2009 por la Autoridad del Canal de Panamá (ACP) al consorcio formado por FCC, la mexicana ICA y la costarricense Meco por un importe de 196 millones de euros (267 millones de dólares). Su ejecución tenía que estar lista el pasado mes de agosto, pero a día de hoy solo se ha ompletado en un 68 por ciento. Un retraso que ha empujado a *la ACP a tomar cartas en el asunto sancionando a la adjudicataria con 18.300 euros por cada día de retraso (25.000 dólares).
*
Estas obras, las segundas más importantes dentro del proyecto de ampliación del Canal (Sacyr y sus socios ejecutan la parte principal vinculada a las nuevas esclusas), son vitales para facilitar el acceso de los buques a la nueva infraestructura desde el Pacífico. De hecho, hasta que el acceso a las esclusas de este lado no esté finalizado éstas no podrían entrar en operación, explican fuentes conocedoras de la situación. Algo que aún podría demorarse más de un año.

"Lo que nosotros hemos dicho es que tienen que poner por lo menos dos inyectoras adicionales y trabajar 24 horas al día y no 14 o 16,que es lo que están haciendo, y por eso se han ido retrasando", explica el administrador de la ACP, Jorge Quijano, a la revista panameña Capital Financiero.

Resistencia de materiales
Los problemas con los que se ha encontrado FCC a la hora de ejecutar el proyecto apuntan a la resistencia y la calidad de los materiales a emplear en la infraestructura. Y es que, dadas las características del proyecto no vale cualquier cosa. Hay que recordar que el CAP4 comprende la excavación de 26 millones de metros cúbicos de material y la instalación de una estructura de contención capaz de soportar la presión y el desgaste del agua y de fijarse al suelo sin fisuras.



Además, el consorcio de FCC construye como parte del contrato una presa de roca con núcleo de arcilla impermeable que forma parte del margen oriental del cauce seco y que tendrá alrededor de 3 kilómetros de longitud. Asimismo, la adjudicataria es responsable de instalar sistemas de desagüe de aguas superficiales y subterráneas.

Si no se resuelven estos contratiempos cuanto antes, "claro que puede afectar hasta cuando comienzan a operar estas esclusas", añade Quijano en referencia a los compartimentos del Pacífico por los que tendrán que atravesar los barcos.

Sobre esta información FCC ha destacado a este diario su compromiso con el calendario previsto para la apertura del Canal por la ACP, con quien mantiene contactos constantes para buscar una solución.

Comienzo de actividades
La importancia económica del Canal de Panamá es tal que la ACP ya se ha puesto manos a la obra para comenzar a gestionar los primeros buques que atravesarán el nuevo juego de esclusas. Los trabajos en esta parte, después de los contratiempos sufridos por Sacyr también por la mezcla de los materiales y por sucesivas movilizaciones sindicales, han cogido velocidad de crucero y salvo la parte de FCC todo hace indicar que el resto de obras estarán a tiempo.

La intención de Panamá de abrir las nuevas esclusas para 2015 también coincide con el interés de aprovechar al máximo el monopolio de paso a través del istmo, mientras se ejecutan otros proyectos similares como el anunciado por Nicaragua. Y es que este país anunció hace unos meses la adjudicación del proyecto para construir un nuevo paso acuático a la empresa china HKND.

Esta alternativa, según varios medios locales, se ha convertido en una de las obras de más interés para China al considerar que la construcción de un paso de este estilo podría considerarse una suerte de emblema para el sector constructor chino.

Pero esta no es la única amenaza para el Canal de Panamá ya que el deshielo está despejando muchas rutas polares alternativas.


----------



## Algas (4 Dic 2013)

AMPER escalando poco a poco hoy...


----------



## GCRUJIM (4 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Imposible vendiendo CMA .............................. peroooooooooooo



Qué es CMA? Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

GCRUJIM dijo:


> Qué es CMA? Gracias



Cuidado Mandrilada Acechando.


Cuánta falta de conosimiento! :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2013)

La agencia propia de Bankia.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 10:11 ----------

La SEÑAL divina,,,,,,,,, UBS vendiendo x3 la SEÑAL DEFINITIVA

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 10:19 ----------

Buena intensidad de señal..................................... ja ja ja!!


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

Eso de ubs se ha visto otras veces, que recuerde en prisa.... A ver si esta es la buena.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

@ponzi, encima lo peor de todo es que los sueldos no son para echar cohetes. El tema de IT, sinceramente, pensaba que andaba algo mejor. Pero cualquier obrero del metal me iguala o supera el sueldo sin problemas, mi padre verbigracia.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues, estoy replanteandome el sistema entero de tal forma que mis datos se parezcan mas a los de Mulder. Bueno. Esta noche lo miro de mi forma y a la forma mas mulderiana (o eso espero) a ver que sale.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



se me olvidó, por arriba, 966x con extensión 972x


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> @ponzi, encima lo peor de todo es que los sueldos no son para echar cohetes. El tema de IT, sinceramente, pensaba que andaba algo mejor. Pero cualquier obrero del metal me iguala o supera el sueldo sin problemas, mi padre verbigracia.



IT es un sector deflacionario.

Huye.


----------



## Muttley (4 Dic 2013)

Ojo, plata por debajo de los 19$/onza y en caida libre. Empresas como SSRI, PAAS o Silver Wheaton piden cortos en Nasdaq.
Para los larguistas buena opcion de entrada...un poco mas abajo.


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> IT es un sector deflacionario.
> 
> Huye.



Lo que pasa es que no es tan facil cambiar de profesión, o al menos para mi.

El sector de IT es muy amplio, pero en España esta muy mal pagado y poco valorado, por lo general.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no es tan facil cambiar de profesión, o al menos para mi.
> 
> El sector de IT es muy amplio, pero en España esta muy mal pagado y poco valorado, por lo general.



La sobreoferta es brutal y en una economía de guerra es un gasto más.


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, he hecho una oferta al Sareb para un piso en Denia. Tasación del 2009 325.000€. He ofrecido 125.
> 
> A ver qué dicen. Estoy acojonado por si aceptan... ::



Hay alguna web para ver los zulitos del sareb.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo, plata por debajo de los 19$/onza y en caida libre. Empresas como SSRI, PAAS o Silver Wheaton piden cortos en Nasdaq.
> Para los larguistas buena opcion de entrada...un poco mas abajo.



Ayer me comentó Janus que las mineras usanas se habían desplomado.

El el siguiente sector que pondrá en el punto de mira.

Queda mucha caída todavía.


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Estoy reciclandome hacia otros derroteros. Me jode que menosprecien mi tiempo.

Estaremos en pie de guerra.


----------



## Muttley (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer me comentó Janus que las mineras usanas se habían desplomado.
> 
> El el siguiente sector que pondrá en el punto de mira.
> 
> Queda mucha caída todavía.



Los costes de extraccion de la plata estan sobre los 14$ por onza en casi todas las areas geograficas (como ejemplo, echa un vistazo al financial report de SSRI, viene definido).

Lo espero a 16....que haría cotizar a SSRI a 5.3 y a PAAS a 8.9.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2013)

El Tesoro celebrará el lunes una subasta de liquidez para entidades financieras - elEconomista.es
entonces mas pasta a los bancos para invertir o comprar letras del Estado a un tipo de interes mas alto, no creo que sea para prestarlo, no???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Los costes de extraccion de la plata estan sobre los 14$ por onza en casi todas las areas geograficas (como ejemplo, echa un vistazo al financial report de SSRI, viene definido).
> 
> Lo espero a 16....que haría cotizar a SSRI a 5.3 y a PAAS a 8.9.



Tengo un gráfico de la plata con objetivo en el entorno de los 11.24€ (al cambio (unos 15.3$). Un poco bestia quizás, pero primero espero ver los 12.9€ (17.5$) Ahí haremos unas compras de chocolatinas de esas.

Por cierto... Sr. Amazon, se que me lees porque te inspiro.


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

Os dejo niveles, ayer buena la proyección bajista que dejé.

CP: 9.626-9.574


Proyección alcista: 9.684

Por debajo: 9.544-9.446


Bankia debería seguir mandrilada para rebotes esperanzadores, pero sin opción a recuperarse a los madrugadores en la compra.

No la estoy siguiendo pero parece de nuevo una táctica de "gacela piramidal" o/u recógeme el jabón que se me ha caído. ::


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

400.000 acciones a la compra en bankia protegiendo el 92....vereis lo que dura.... Virgencita Virgencita, Fran no nos gafes el valor fetiche del hilo... Lol

Escuchando a verges y rey me hallo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 11:35 ----------

Y voló.... Lol.... Lo que están soltando.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En primer lugar, ánimo a aquellos que están o se van a quedar en el paro . Os deseo lo mejor y sobre todo que lo toméis con calma, el día menos pensado estáis trabajando de nuevo.
> 
> Sobre la tabla de bankinter, no quiero dejarme la vista en el móvil pero de lo que he visto destaco el precio objetivo de bankia en 1.35 .
> 
> ...



perdona, en donde viste lo de BANKIA a 1,3 ¿?:ouch:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo un gráfico de la plata con objetivo en el entorno de los 11.24€ (al cambio (unos 15.3$). Un poco bestia quizás, pero primero espero ver los 12.9€ (17.5$) Ahí haremos unas compras de chocolatinas de esas.
> 
> Por cierto... Sr. Amazon, se que me lees porque te inspiro.



Bro, necesito link lonchafinista premium de ese libraco ::::::

[YOUTUBE]NgtOtt7aU5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> perdona, en donde viste lo de BANKIA a 1,3 ¿?:ouch:



Nomura tiene fijado el precio objetivo en: 0.65 (mejorando desde 0.48) Los 0.73 no creo que tarden en verse. Revisado hace dos días.


BBVA lo ve a 7.40
SAN a 6

y POP a 3


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bro, necesito link lonchafinista premium de ese libraco ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NgtOtt7aU5A[/YOUTUBE]



Yo me lo he comprado en amazon por 18€ en formato físico. 

Lo voy a disfrutar con una taza de té o copa de vino según sea la hora, frente a la ventana de mi balcón, observando como el mundo se hunde bajo nuestros piés y todavía no nos damos cuenta.

:baba: :baba:

[Si lo encontrase en digital, primero me cagaría en mis muelas y, segundo, ya te pasaría el link]

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 11:57 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Nomura tiene fijado el precio objetivo en: 0.65 (mejorando desde 0.48) Los 0.73 no creo que tarden en verse. Revisado hace dos días.
> 
> 
> BBVA lo ve a 7.40
> ...


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

A nivel global hace un trimestre ha habido un pico en el volumen de trading, ahora mismo está descendiendo aunque se mantiene en saldo positivo. Otro pequeño revés en las previsiones de crecimiento y pasaremos a desinversión a nivel global, con lo que ello conlleva 
Tendremos un nuevo ciclo bajista de la bolsa con profundidad en recorrido, no hablo a corto plazo, sino que hablamos en previsiones trimestrales (1-2).

Debemos de estar atentos a cambios en las políticas macro de carácter regional, pasando a segundo plano los estímulos estrictamente monetarios.

Vamos que veo un recorrido a la baja fuerte, antes de la recuperación consistente en los índices. Unos iremos a mínimos de varios años, y los que están en máximos se quedaran en niveles intermedios (estrategia acertada donde los índices han respondido a la inyección monetaria con mucha fuerza, desde luego el Ibex no se encuentra entre ellos).

P.D. Análisis conjunto de dos erasmus y el mendas en la sede central de cerveceo centro-europedo. Creo que dos rondas más y damos las claves para un IBEX a 17.000 pero no encontrámos a Juanlu en el Pub.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 12:09 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo *me lo he comprado en amazon por 18€ en formato físico.
> *
> Lo voy a disfrutar con una taza de té o copa de vino según sea la hora, frente a la ventana de mi balcón, observando como el mundo se hunde bajo nuestros piés y todavía no nos damos cuenta.
> 
> ...



Ha marcado la casilla envío por dron de amazon??? 









SI no lo ha hecho es un mariquita de tomo y lomo.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no es tan facil cambiar de profesión, o al menos para mi.
> 
> El sector de IT es muy amplio, pero en España esta muy mal pagado y poco valorado, por lo general.



En Brasil cualquier ingeniero de IT gana un pastizal, for starters: Ing. proyectos IT 3 años exp unos 10.000 R$ (3k y pico €), con 5 o 10 y un buen CV se ponen en 18.000R$ (6.000€)...

Creo que estamos en el mismo boom que hubo en España a finales de los 90 con el tema SAP y similares...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> perdona, en donde viste lo de BANKIA a 1,3 ¿?:ouch:









Santander 8.21, recomienda comprar ::

por cierto, me salgo de Felguera con un 1% por aburrimiento y busco entrada en bankia, creeis que bajará algún centimillo más o no espero?


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Análisis conjunto de dos erasmus y el mendas en la sede central de cerveceo centro-europedo. Creo que dos rondas más y damos las claves para un IBEX a 17.000 pero no encontrámos a Juanlu en el Pub.





Hombre como sede central del cerveceo centro-europeo se me ocurren un par de sitios, Amsterdam, Munich o Praga...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Bueno, pues no sé ni como pero me ha entrado la orden en bankia a 0.915. Soy bankiero por 3º vez, hola de nuevo a Paulistano & cia


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> En Brasil cualquier ingeniero de IT gana un pastizal, for starters: Ing. proyectos IT 3 años exp unos 10.000 R$ (3k y pico €), con 5 o 10 y un buen CV se ponen en 18.000R$ (6.000€)...
> 
> Creo que estamos en el mismo boom que hubo en España a finales de los 90 con el tema SAP y similares...



Muy interesante la información.


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hombre como sede central del cerveceo centro-europeo se me ocurren un par de sitios, Amsterdam, Munich o Praga...



Solo le diré que fue multilateral con sedes cambiantes y una de las salas habilitadas tenía el nombre de U Fleku 


P.D. Dentro del hanalisi estuvimos comparando el anterior ciclo de 4 años con crecimientos del 80%. Ahora en 1 hemos conseguido un 50% y con tintes de burbujón (like última fase de anterior ciclo) Pintar pinta mal, a no ser que los mandamase tengan una nueva fórmula secreta de megacrecimiento real a base de papeles pintados.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

franr dijo:


> solo le diré que fue multilateral con sedes cambiantes y una de las salas habilitadas tenía el nombre de u fleku :d
> 
> 
> p.d. Dentro del hanalisi estuvimos comparando el anterior ciclo de 4 años con crecimientos del 80%. Ahora en 1 hemos conseguido un 50% y con tintes de burbujón (like última fase de anterior ciclo) pintar pinta mal, a no ser que los mandamase tengan una nueva fórmula secreta de megacrecimiento real a base de papeles pintados.



pivo!!!!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay alguna web para ver los zulitos del sareb.




Es un desastre. En las propias webs de las nacionalizadas, puedes ver algunos que son de ellos, otros del Sareb, muchos de ambos e incluso alguno que de ninguno...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2013)

por ahi se decia que en ezentis habría movimientos de 2 digitos.... el problema es que no decian la direccion.


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es un desastre. En las propias webs de las nacionalizadas, puedes ver algunos que son de ellos, otros del Sareb, muchos de ambos e incluso alguno que de ninguno...



Joder es que no han hecho ni una web para ver que tienen.:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Es que sino muestran lo que tienen como se va a vender. ::::::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por ahi se decia que en ezentis habría movimientos de 2 digitos.... el problema es que no decian la direccion.









---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 13:27 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Joder es que no han hecho ni una web para ver que tienen.:XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Es que sino muestran lo que tienen como se va a vender. ::::::::::



Quizas no quieran vender, ya que entonces tendrían que hacerlo a precios de mercado y entonces....


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

:ouch::ouch:

Yo también recomiendo un librito para los que vamos largos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

ayer la mayoría del dinero se quedó pillado entre 9400-9300f...

luego hubo un par de acumulación gaceril en 9270f y 9225f, pero muy poquito respecto al tocho que hay por encima del 9300f

los grandes siguen sin recomprar... a ver que ocurre por debajo del 9200f


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2013)

En mi casa, pondré un plato más en nochebuena. Pandoro es ya un miembro de mi familia. ¿Será de carne o de pescado? Tiene pinta de no hacer ascos a nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En mi casa, pondré un plato más en nochebuena. Pandoro es ya un miembro de mi familia. ¿Será de carne o de pescado? Tiene pinta de no hacer ascos a nada.



Y acompaña además por Navidad...

Pandoro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







Ya no tienes excusas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

esto ya no para hasta los 8620 :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quizas no quieran vender, ya que entonces tendrían que hacerlo a precios de mercado y entonces....



Podrian contratar a algún informático para hacerles una web decente. A no que estos no son castuzos, no pueden estar en nomina.



Joder vaya mierda sesión de trade hoy ya no entra pasta ni en el forex.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

pronto los vivos envidiaran a los mueltos :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Me descuido un rato y....


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)




----------



## osoguanoso (4 Dic 2013)

Esta quebrando la bolsa.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## lonchaminimalista (4 Dic 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

9515 cerramos cortos y abrimos largos :no:


----------



## burbujeado (4 Dic 2013)

SL en toda la jeta.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

este de momento minirally guanoso es probable que solo sea el pullback hacia el triangulo expansivo del eurostoxx50 , importante cerrar hoy por encima de los 3000 ienso:

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 14:11 ----------




ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Joder vaya mierda sesión de trade hoy ya no entra pasta ni en el forex.



.

Se han ido los tladels al ToysRUs, que luego se acaba todo.


----------



## jaialro (4 Dic 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> SL en toda la jeta.



Ya somos dos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2013)

Alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jaialro (4 Dic 2013)

Mother of god. que dos velas del dax en diario.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

mente fria :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

Pirata en tu blog las imagenes se ven muy pequeñas y no es posible abrirlas para ampliar, no se ven los numeros y las letras.

Mira a ver hombre que me quedo ciego.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> ayer la mayoría del dinero se quedó pillado entre 9400-9300f...
> 
> luego hubo un par de acumulación gaceril en 9270f y 9225f, pero muy poquito respecto al tocho que hay por encima del 9300f
> 
> los grandes siguen sin recomprar... a ver que ocurre por debajo del 9200f



pregunta de novato de tocho y lomo. ¿A qué os referis en posts como este? Son los futuros del ibex? Es otro indice que desconozco? Algún derivado raro?


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Vengo a pasar la tarde con ustedes ::::::




Cuando comience el baile de velas rojas, va a ser un no parar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> pregunta de novato de tocho y lomo. ¿A qué os referis en posts como este? Son los futuros del ibex? Es otro indice que desconozco? Algún derivado raro?



se refiere al dax , el indice noble 8:


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2013)

Mis indrassssss!!!! Ten piedad Pandoro no te las lleves contigoooooo!!!:8::8:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Yayos, todo lo que huela a tappering es un puto desplome de los índices.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se refiere al dax , el indice noble 8:



mira que me fastidia tener que darle un thanks, pero no me quedó más remedio. Espero que no sirva como precedente ::::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner ¿han vuelto a acumular , no ? ¿otros 600?
> 
> por cierto me da * 953x* , luego veremos, porque puede pirarse a 946x- 943x



joer como se apoyan , ....... bah primero se han ido arriba
::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

vamos coño daos vidilla :Baile: 

es sola una pullback inocho: 

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 14:33 ----------



:fiufiu:


----------



## Lukatovic (4 Dic 2013)

Vendo un etf del ibex y empieza a subir...::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Vendo un etf del ibex y empieza a subir...::



es lo normal , preocupate cuando ocurra lo contrario


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

seamos realistas, vamos a mínimos.


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Se han ido los tladels al ToysRUs, que luego se acaba todo.



Parece que ya han vuelto.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 14:49 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Yayos, todo lo que huela a tappering es un puto desplome de los índices.



No solo indices el eur/usd se va al guano.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Welcome to the Christmas rally!! 







PS: No quiero que abran las americanas :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

es un pullback sano , ahora vendra lo bueno :Baile:


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

Por dar otra perspectiva a la negatividad que se respira en el hilo.
Se está moviendo un gran volumen en la mayor parte de los valores, bastante más de lo normal. Las caídas con volumen implican acaparación para soltar después. 
¿rally dentro de unos días? 
¿semanas?
¿meses?
...


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Por dar otra perspectiva a la negatividad que se respira en el hilo.
> Se está moviendo un gran volumen en la mayor parte de los valores, bastante más de lo normal. Las caídas con volumen implican acaparación para soltar después.
> ¿rally dentro de unos días?
> ¿semanas?
> ...



El movimiento es desconcertante.

Las caídas que se han visto en índices han significado subidas en Au y Ag.

Todavía no parece que sea el movimiento bueno.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Hasta las 16:30 - 17:00 que no salgan toda la pila de datos económicos de US no habrá movimientos claros creo yo.
Con un poco suerte hay algún dato malo y vuelven a subir todas


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Con un poco suerte hay algún dato malo y vuelven a subir todas



Y luego algún iluminado dirá que todas estas medidas son liberales :ouch:

Están haciendo todo lo que pueden por mantener su chiringuito. Ojalá algún dia haya un mundo donde no haya bancos ni deudas, lo que está claro es que nosotros no lo veremos porque antes montarán una nueva guerra mundial y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pirata en tu blog las imagenes se ven muy pequeñas y no es posible abrirlas para ampliar, no se ven los numeros y las letras.
> 
> Mira a ver hombre que me quedo ciego.



¿Ni pinchando en el link?







Si soy constante, me doy unos meses para comprobarlo. Migraré el blog a otro formato más agradable y dominio propio.:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ni pinchando en el link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿tienes blog?


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Por dar otra perspectiva a la negatividad que se respira en el hilo.
> Se está moviendo un gran volumen en la mayor parte de los valores, bastante más de lo normal. Las caídas con volumen implican acaparación para soltar después.
> ¿rally dentro de unos días?
> ¿semanas?
> ...



Estoy con usted en esta hipótesis, pero los libritos y manuales del pinta y colorea dicen lo contrario (y creo recordar a MM diciendo lo mismo)

Bajadas con gran volumen, son bajadas "de verdad", si son con poco volumen son troleos sanos. Y viceversa con las subidas.

Pero claro, todo depende de quien se esté intercambiando los papelitos... precisamente lo que no podemos ver con certeza.

EDIT: El primogénito comprando 3 Milloncejos de Bankias.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y luego algún iluminado dirá que todas estas medidas son liberales :ouch:
> 
> Están haciendo todo lo que pueden por mantener su chiringuito. Ojalá algún dia haya un mundo donde no haya bancos ni deudas, lo que está claro es que nosotros no lo veremos porque antes montarán una nueva guerra mundial y vuelta a empezar.



Yo soy más de pedir poco a poco... con que hoy no se ostien mucho me doy por contento. ::


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Pirata, debería poner un enlace a su blog en la firma 

Un par de datos gusanos:
EEUU: el sector privado creó 215.000 empleos en noviembre, según ADP - elEconomista.es

EEUU: el déficit comercial bajó en octubre, hasta los 40.600 millones - elEconomista.es

Abrirán en verde?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿tienes blog?



Si pero por un error del departamento de marketing no lo ha cascado en la firma


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ni pinchando en el link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí que funciona pirata. Espero por mi bien que pase del 20,60.....hoy parece que quiere remontar.


----------



## sinnombrex (4 Dic 2013)

Pirata cree que el movimiento de ANR podria ser bueno hoy? Ayer comento que hoy podria dispararse y estoy atento.
Mas que nada por las turbulencias del mercado.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pirata, debería poner un enlace a su blog en la firma
> 
> Un par de datos gusanos:
> EEUU: el sector privado creó 215.000 empleos en noviembre, según ADP - elEconomista.es
> ...



De momento rojete en premarket...
Realmente el primer dato es bueno porque había estimados 175.000 puestos en lugar de 215.000, ergo la gente empieza a pensar en tapering, ergo la bolsa baja.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2013)

Tengo unas DIAS con SL en 6.39. Acaba de llegar a 6.391. UFF. Casi. Ahora si que va p'arriba.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Las divergencias en el SP son brutales


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Estoy con usted en esta hipótesis, pero los libritos y manuales del pinta y colorea dicen lo contrario (y creo recordar a MM diciendo lo mismo)
> 
> Bajadas con gran volumen, son bajadas "de verdad", si son con poco volumen son troleos sanos. Y viceversa con las subidas.
> 
> Pero claro, todo depende de quien se esté intercambiando los papelitos... precisamente lo que no podemos ver con certeza.



En los manuales pone eso sí, pero yo siempre le he dado fiabilidad cero. De hecho nunca entendí la explicación porque que haya volumen significa movimiento, pero habría que ver el número de transacciones reales en cada subida y bajada ya que no es lo mismo un leoncio moviendo minoyes que un fondo de inversión moviendo el mismo dinero pero en muchos paquetes de sus gacelas inversoras.

Creo que pondrán nerviosa a la gacelada e incluso me creería que no llegara a haber un rally tan fuerte como otros años porque todo el año ya ha sido bastante bueno en general. Eso sí, creo que en enero y sobre todo febrero tendremos movida de las gordas; ahí habrá que moverse con unos stops más pegados que una Charo a sus visillos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El movimiento es desconcertante.
> 
> Las caídas que se han visto en índices han significado subidas en Au y Ag.
> 
> Todavía no parece que sea el movimiento bueno.



Bertok, los metales llevan guaneando días y están en sobreventa en TF diario. Habemus rebotín? No creo. En escala semanal puedes ver como sigue el paseo hacia el sur :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> De momento rojete en premarket...
> Realmente el primer dato es bueno porque había estimados 175.000 puestos en lugar de 215.000, ergo la gente empieza a pensar en tapering, ergo la bolsa baja.



No me cuadra.

Tappering significa menos impresora y las commodities han girado al alza .... salvo que se prevea que la inflación está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Creo que nos queda deflación para dar y tomar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿tienes blog?



Yeah! Una vía de escape a mi attentiowhorismo :rolleye:

Blog de SeaMonkey


Hannibal dijo:


> Pirata, debería poner un enlace a su blog en la firma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi attentionwhorismo no llega a tanto (FranR A.W. Level :: )


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> pregunta de novato de tocho y lomo. ¿A qué os referis en posts como este? Son los futuros del ibex? Es otro indice que desconozco? Algún derivado raro?



no, siempre hablo del futuro dax


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> De momento rojete en premarket...
> Realmente el primer dato es bueno porque había estimados 175.000 puestos en lugar de 215.000, ergo la gente empieza a pensar en tapering, ergo la bolsa baja.



la gente pensará lo que sea pero por el dato de un sólo mes no va a haber tappering, así que mientras no se confirme la tendencia seguiremos así:
[YOUTUBE]Q1BYdYztj08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah! Una vía de escape a mi attentiowhorismo :rolleye:
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



Me gusta :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

cuando he comenzado leyendo pollos, pryca, .... me temía lo peor ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ni pinchando en el link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No había visto lo de link, soy un cateto....


----------



## Cantor (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me gusta :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> cuando he comenzado leyendo pollos, pryca, .... me temía lo peor ::::::



ojo, del pryca "los patios"... que no es cualquiera... ahí donde lo ven, el pirata tiene un pasado lejos de la Alhambra... :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah! Una vía de escape a mi attentiowhorismo :rolleye:
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



Eres una envidiosa mala  

Ya tienes blog ahora solo falta que aciertes alguna :XX::XX:

Me gusta...apúntame entradas en las estadísticas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

a mi me parece que, al menos en el dax, han hecho una trampa alcista de unos 400 puntos aprox, desde los 9000 al 9400f aprox.

si estoy en lo cierto, para el medio-largo plazo, la caída desde ese 9400f sería de varios órdenes la amplitud de dicha trampa... pero claro, mientras pueden bailar mucho el precio...

para el cortísimo plazo, parace que en el mínimo de hoy de las 14:15, los grandes han recogido parte de las pérdidas de las gacelas de ayer, si bien creo que no es un posicionamiento al alza...


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah! Una vía de escape a mi attentiowhorismo :rolleye:
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



magnífica forma de sistematizar su conosimiento.
Gracias de nuevo Don.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eres una envidiosa mala
> 
> Ya tienes blog ahora solo falta que aciertes alguna :XX::XX:
> 
> Me gusta...apúntame entradas en las estadísticas.



Acertar? Eso lo dejo para la versión de pago ::


----------



## Cantor (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acertar? Eso lo dejo para la versión de pago ::



si me lo pone a 90 euros, se los pago ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> si me lo pone a 90 euros, se los pago ::



Tu estás fatal......:ouch: ::


ahhhh jajjajajaajaj touche!


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

guerra de volúmenes, aquí todo vale


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

esto es lo que vale y lo demas son tonterias :no:


----------



## Lukatovic (4 Dic 2013)

Ahora se da la vuelta, que hijos de fruta los usanos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

triangulo expansivo de manual , con su pullback y to , da comienzo el rally navideño :Aplauso:


----------



## Cantor (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu estás fatal......:ouch: ::
> 
> 
> ahhhh jajjajajaajaj touche!



por un momento creí que no lo habías pillado.... ::


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

No me digais que ahora os sorprende el reversal que podremos ver.

Esta mañana saque a muelin por algo xD. 

Follaburras esta, preparen las carteras y el prozac.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 16:16 ----------

Lo van a llevar bien arriba y alogo ya veremos. Mis apuestas a un ibex verde, ya han despiojado por la mañana lo suficiente.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 16:18 ----------

90 pipos de subida del dow en 5 minutos. 

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

cerramos largos y cargamos cortos 9580 , nesecitan otro toque mas y luego a los cielos del trading inocho:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Los últimos 23 minutos son muy interesantes

¿Llegará el futuro a tiempo? – Economía Directa 01-12-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No me digais que ahora os sorprende el reversal que podremos ver.
> 
> Esta mañana saque a muelin por algo xD.
> 
> ...



No termino de verlo, espero un cierre más cercano a los 9.4xx que otra cosa. Este era el objetivo desde hace ya unas cuantas sesiones. Un cierre por debajo de 9.534 nos trae un lateral para posterior continuidad del movimiento. En próximos días saldrán los nuevos objetivos.

Edito: JJJ va en la misma línea, lo mismo es el 1 de su ratio 1/100 a-f


----------



## atman (4 Dic 2013)

Mira que nos hassen desufrí y dellorá... tanto aguantá y al final ni papipas le voy a sacar...


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Han soltado lastre ayer y anteayer. No iba a ser tan facil el giro.

Estoy en liquidez total, me viene una cuesta de enero guapa.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mira que nos hassen desufrí y dellorá... tanto aguantá y al final ni papipas le voy a sacar...



la rima pandoro te lo recompensara :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Rumores de acuerdo para el sequester usano, lo que faltaba para el ultimo chupinazo sp.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

el ibex deberia ir a por los 9430 que es el 61,8% fibonazi , mañana ultimo intento de alcanzarlo ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 12:09 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



se ve que ha habido problemas con la entrega


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2013)

Pedazo reversal


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

Pufff el jato se ha puesto corto en 580. Normal esta subida, no se puede ir contra natura.

Su teoría del punto gordo (conocida como del ojal gordo en los Andes), tiene un 99% de fallos contrastados. Ahora toca que se ponga largo again... ANDELEEEE cierre posis


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo reversal



van madurando el giro ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2013)

Parece que nos están dando una oportunidad de salir corriendo como cobardes antes del guanazo total. No la aprovecharemos, por supuesto.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo reversal



que exagerao ehhh


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (4 Dic 2013)

En 2014 y con la prima en 150 puntos a por los 15.000!!!!!

Efecto Rajoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Dic 2013)

Si antes lo digo.


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que exagerao ehhh



Ya sabemos que para usted 20 puntos de sutura en contra no es nada, hasta Rocco tendría problemas para hacerle sentir algo. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

menudas barridas...


----------



## Krim (4 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No me digais que ahora os sorprende el reversal que podremos ver.
> 
> Esta mañana saque a muelin por algo xD.
> 
> ...



Discrepo...el Trolibex marca el camino y este no es otro que el guano. Vamos a ver el re-reversal .

/Wishful thinking.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

has vuelto medio maripili franR :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> has vuelto medio maripili franR :fiufiu:



Medio?

Date la vuelta, píntate los rabillos de los ojos y ya te enseñaré yo. :X


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

bien , cerramos cortos y abrimos largos , el eurostoxx no puede cerrar por debajo de 3000 ienso:

podriamos abrir con gap al alza , largo 9560 :Baile:


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2013)

Que alguien llame a Pandoro para que se vaya de Amper , sin faltar a Tono y demás,pero...vete con los de las Bankias o con quien quieras pero abandona el barco de las Amper:XX:


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Dic 2013)

El primogénito compra más bankias a casco porro.

Si DP se pasase por aquí supongo que gritaría aquello de:"Es la señal".

Si pierde los 0.90 hay que salir cagando leches.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Dic 2013)

del 451 al 480 van 29 mensajes, el 30% es el puto jato cambiando de opinion cada 4 min, largo, corto, cortilargo. Por favor crea un blog


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

Ahora si, güelcome to the guano


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Dic 2013)

SP marcando max en 1799

el fdax: ha hecho -180 puntos desde el maximo intra, y +101 desde el minimo intra.

No vale la pena frustrarse en dias como hoy. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora si, güelcome to the guano



chaval es que no has visto el grafiquito del triangulo expansivo ? ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval es que no has visto el grafiquito del triangulo expansivo ? ienso:



es que lo pone a huevo...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

pues es un triangulo expansivo de manual ienso:


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Que alguien llame a Pandoro para que se vaya de Amper , sin faltar a Tono y demás,pero...vete con los de las Bankias o con quien quieras pero abandona el barco de las Amper:XX:



Bankia se acaba de poner en verde después de muchos días... :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> del 451 al 480 van 29 mensajes, el 30% es el puto jato cambiando de opinion cada 4 min, largo, corto, cortilargo. Por favor crea un blog



jatencio ya tiene blog, se llama "habéis visto el ibex 35?" ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Parece que Pandoro se guarda la minga para otra ocasión en las americanas :rolleye:

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 17:01 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> jatencio ya tiene blog, se llama "habéis visto el ibex 35?" ienso:



Y la vidilla que le da a esto... yo paso por aquí nada más que para ver en que estado está el jatometro.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> jatencio ya tiene blog, se llama "habéis visto el ibex 35?" ienso:



se te van a quitar las ganas de alimentar al troll de una buena vez :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

He migrado el blog ya que el sitio anterior, además de fallar más que una escopeta cañas, no me permitía desarrollar todo mi potencial artístico.

Blog del SeaMonkey

Tengo un ataque de A.W. así que me lo pondré en la firma


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2013)

tengo un compañero que no ha aguantado la presion y se ha salido de bankia en 0.913, que putada, pero bueno igual lo ha hecho bien y los que nos hemos quedado mañana nos la meten doblada.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He migrado el blog ya que el sitio anterior, además de fallar más que una escopeta cañas, no me permitía desarrollar todo mi potencial artístico.
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey
> 
> Tengo un ataque de A.W. así que me lo pondré en la firma



ya que esta con los grafiquitos , digame si no ve un triangulo expansivo en el eurostoxx50 y que hoy ha terminado de hacer el pullback ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He migrado el blog ya que el sitio anterior, además de fallar más que una escopeta cañas, no me permitía desarrollar todo mi potencial artístico.
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey
> 
> Tengo un ataque de A.W. así que me lo pondré en la firma



Pero si es blanca con letras azules ... ienso:

Qiiizirrrr que parece una plantilla del worrrrr


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He migrado el blog ya que el sitio anterior, además de fallar más que una escopeta cañas, no me permitía desarrollar todo mi potencial artístico.
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey
> 
> Tengo un ataque de A.W. así que me lo pondré en la firma



mejor :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 17:07 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> se te van a quitar las ganas de alimentar al troll de una buena vez :no:



es una de las 12 pruebas chungas del Pirata :: antes de conseguir un tarjetón del pinta y colorea tan chulo que hace a los premium del Jilo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero si es blanca con letras azules ... ienso:
> 
> Qiiizirrrr que parece una plantilla del worrrrr



Estamos trabajando en ellooooo 

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 17:09 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> mejor :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 17:07 ----------
> 
> ...



I know you want it!


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> El primogénito compra más bankias a casco porro.
> 
> Si DP se pasase por aquí supongo que gritaría aquello de:"Es la señal".
> 
> Si pierde los 0.90 hay que salir cagando leches.



Mi SL siempre en Bankia es 0,88. hasta ahora ha funcionado a la perfección.

Por cierto, lo mio con las bankias no sé si es suerte o que le he cogido la medida, el otro día vendí cerca de máximos del dia en ,988 y hoy compro prácticamente en mínimos, ,915. 

No lo digo por fardar; si fuera por eso no diría que sin embargo en Ercros Pandoro me está dejando el culo como al jato más o menos :ouch: pero bueno, entré con un SL y hay qeu asumirlo; al ritmo que va mañana, o to lo más pasado, estoy fuera. Y seguro que entonces rebotará el hdlgp ::

Edito para rectificar: me van a sacar hoy mismo, estamos en el límite mismo. ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Sus dejo que voy a corretear por el monte. Que luego se me hace de noche y vienen los hostiones....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus dejo que voy a corretear por el monte. Que luego se me hace de noche y vienen los hostiones....



Aze el analisis del eurostoxx50 o que aze ? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Dic 2013)

Jato... haz un ping o algo que llevas 10 minutos sin postear y estamos preocupaus

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 17:21 ----------

:XX::XX::XX::XX: vaya tela!!


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus dejo que voy a corretear por el monte. Que luego se me hace de noche y vienen los hostiones....



Hágase con un frontal de esos potentisimos de los chinos, se lo recomiendo, yo lo uso y las sensaciones son cojonudas


----------



## Gratidianus (4 Dic 2013)

Observen la gallardía con la que Arcelor se resiste a las zalamerías de pandoro....


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo un compañero que no ha aguantado la presion y se ha salido de bankia en 0.913, que putada, pero bueno igual lo ha hecho bien y los que nos hemos quedado mañana nos la meten doblada.



Bankia no está para mirar en cotización diaria. Ya comenté que le llevaría semanas llegar de nuevo al 1€.
Sólo hay que tener paciencia, si los leoncios apuestan por ella por algo será. 
Viendo el volumen que mueve y que por más que la atacan no pierde el 0,90 parece claro que el exterminio de los SL gaceleros ha finalizado.
Todas las noticias sobre este banco hasta que salga el balance de final de año serán buenas. Sus participadas suben de valor, alguna venderán antes de final de año, y sus balance anual superará previsiones.

Que conste que estoy hablando en alto y no aconsejo nada.
Yo no voy en plan 'atenxon joo' montando blogs y cambiando cada 3 días de dominio para evitar denuncias como hacen otros :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mi SL siempre en Bankia es 0,88. hasta ahora ha funcionado a la perfección.
> 
> Por cierto, lo mio con las bankias no sé si es suerte o que le he cogido la medida, el otro día vendí cerca de máximos del dia en ,988 y hoy compro prácticamente en mínimos, ,915.




Jugada redonda hoyga!


Por cierto, lo de amper en estos dos días ha sido un poco raro no? Un poco de súbete a mi carro q te llevo y luego ahí te quedas o qué?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Aze el analisis del eurostoxx50 o que aze ? ienso:



Mais tarde


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mais tarde



y minuto resultado de Royal Imtech .... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Te pago el canón de acceso al putiblog ::::::


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> y minuto resultado de Royal Imtech .... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Te pago el canón de acceso al putiblog ::::::



sí! éso +

dígale que mi café cortado con unas gotas de esencia de vainilla (natural eco-bio) + un poco de sirope de chocolate
Jracias

::


----------



## FranR (4 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval es que no has visto el grafiquito del triangulo expansivo ? ienso:



Lo único en ciclo expansivo es su esfinter. Por cierto, ajustado el cierre


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí! éso +
> 
> dígale que mi café cortado con unas gotas de esencia de vainilla (natural eco-bio) + un poco de sirope de chocolate
> Jracias
> ...



y ya que te pones finolis , no querras tambien un poco de veneno amasao ? ienso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (4 Dic 2013)

Será una magnífica dupla !!

3D + Hydrographics


[YOUTUBE]pKuXyeAGzEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (4 Dic 2013)

Siguen gaceleando safari, parece que estamos cerca del cambio de tendencia leoncia bankiera.

Como saben, los fondos patrios extreman el dolor gaceleril al max....................... perooooooo pronto...................


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah! Una vía de escape a mi attentiowhorismo :rolleye:
> 
> Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



pues, el link al Blog que no EXISTE ::


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues, el link al Blog que no EXISTE ::



se ha cambiado de dominio
le habrán caído ya las primeras denuncias 


Voy a poner el enlace del nuevo en el foro de la Guardia Civil, por si quieren invertir en Imtech o hacerse ricos en Amper :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Blog del SeaMonkey


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

Vendidas las Fersa (+16%) y Faes (+7,3%). Ya me jode que las he tenido por encima de +30%....pero....pájaro en mano!

Incremento un 50% más en Amper y entro en Urbas a 0,030.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

3 dias rojos seguidos.
o son 4?


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes bankieros.


No os imagináis el vuelco que me ha dado el cuerpo cuando me he conectado a ver cotización de bankia y veo que es de 0,94 al cierre.

En la vela de las 15:30 a la altura de 0,918 me he hecho caca y he puesto stop de la mitad de la posi a 0,909.

Algo me decía que me las habían comprado y de ahí arriba.

Por suerte no ha sido así.

Era algo psicológico, las llevo a 0,90 y a 1,004 (máximo del mes:.

A ver si lo de hoy quiere decir algo:Baile:



Este blog no existe

Si crees que esto se debe a un error explícanoslo aquí

Pirata paga la cuota, primer aviso.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2013)

Recordatorio: la bolsa de Madrid abre este viernes día 6. Sin embargo, y es lo que no entiendo, cierra el 25 de diciembre pero también el 26 ::

Recuerdo también que el 24 y 31 abre hasta las 14h, y que en enero cierra el día 1.

Bolsa de Madrid - Calendario Bursátil


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> A) se ha cambiado de dominio
> le habrán caído ya las primeras denuncias
> 
> 
> ...



A) 







B) 








Overall


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2013)

hemos acertado de lleno con la caída en el SP, yeah!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Dic 2013)

Huele un poco a guano.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 20:35 ----------

Dan ganar de aumentar los cortos un poco mas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Silver jumps!

MP > Bank

Bail-Ins And Deposit Confiscation Confirmed At ‘Future of Banking in Europe’ Conference

Run bitches, time is running out.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2013)

17:16


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus dejo que voy a corretear por el monte. Que luego se me hace de noche y vienen los hostiones....



17:28


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mais tarde



Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí y veo que el pirata sigue haciendo superentrenos de 12 min (contando calentamiento y estiramientos) 

Saludos a tod@s! 8:


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

mmm creo que hemos hecho mínimos hoy

posible subidita intradía


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Dic 2013)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí y veo que el pirata sigue haciendo superentrenos de 12 min (contando calentamiento y estiramientos)
> 
> Saludos a tod@s! 8:



No se mueve mucho, la verdad :rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Dic 2013)

El VIX que se dispara.8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Dic 2013)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 17:16
> 
> 17:28
> 
> ...



Permítame decirle que se le echaba de menos por este barrio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 17:16
> 
> 17:28
> 
> ...



Que putilla!!!! :X








Un abrazo!


----------



## Tono (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



El que se pica ajos mastica.
Mas le vale entrenar duro, que ya estoy viendo a la benemérita corriendo detrás de usted.

Se empieza por un blog de análisis de bolsa para parecer serio y se acaba vendiendo bitcoins a la familia en las bodas.


----------



## Roninn (4 Dic 2013)

- Estar de vacaciones
- Hace frio y uno esta recluido calentito en su cave's man.
- 4 cervezas... Porque si.
- Ver el SP cayendo ... Otra vez, estando fuera de mercado.

Priceless!

IMHO aunque entrase una nueva primaria en el sp podria star dando por culo un ańo aun volviendo a tocar maximos hasta enseńar los colmillos de verdad. 
Gazelle opinion.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> mmm creo que hemos hecho mínimos hoy
> 
> posible subidita intradía



que bueno leerte de nuevo.

jrandes abrasos ::::::


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Dic 2013)

Este puente me voy jugar los cuartos en otro casino, este real, el de Estoril., 3 días.

Si me sale el reward del 300% aprox. conseguido este verano en el casino de Peralada....jjejeej ...me doy por contento.

Eso si.. esto es como la bolsa: ganancias de hoy son un prestamo que hay que devolver con intereses.

Pd: no estoy enganxao al juego ..o eso creo...tampoco a la bolsa jjj


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He migrado el blog ya que el sitio anterior, además de fallar más que una escopeta cañas, no me permitía desarrollar todo mi potencial artístico.
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey
> 
> Tengo un ataque de A.W. así que me lo pondré en la firma




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> que bueno leerte de nuevo.
> 
> jrandes abrasos ::::::



al fdax lo van subir al menos en el 9150f -> 9180f

hace un rato han dado una vieja señal que no dan desde hace muchos meses

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 20:18 ----------

hace como un año siempre hacían lo mismo

primero la señal, luego la barrida, y luego el movimiento de verdad

la punta de la trampa actuaba como mínimo/máximo absoluto de varios días y hacían tramos de 200 puntos... hdgp...

míralos, ahí van... igual ya no vemos más caídas esta semana... pues el mínimo de las 14:15 recogieron bastante papel... el gráfico de hoy es muy importante... igual lo que nos esperan en las próximas sesiones serán posicionamientos más pequeños y se van a dedicar a dar bandazos


----------



## jaialro (4 Dic 2013)

mínimos vistos. Reversal, con pedazo martillo de Thor?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vendidas las Fersa (+16%) y Faes (+7,3%). Ya me jode que las he tenido por encima de +30%....pero....pájaro en mano!
> 
> Incremento un 50% más en Amper y entro en Urbas a 0,030.



Le acompaño en amper y pensando en liquidar bio si mañana sigue guaneando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

bertok, ya te he hecho los deberes


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertok, ya te he hecho los deberes



Gracias lo acabo de ver. Eres grande.

No vayas a correr a esa Dehesa. Cualquier día te pillan y sodomizan bien duro ::


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2013)

de momento el SP como un reloj. Primero al soporte de 80/81 (un poquito más abajo) para que el entre dinero y lo manden hacia arriba. El siguiente objetivo si retoma la bajada será el 60. Un 1,800 sería buena opción de short.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 21:30 ----------

be careful. Las noticias de las grandes adjudicaciones se han secado y ya están apareciendo muchas noticias al respecto de problemas en las obras. Ganar contratos para ejecutarlos con problemas ............... es sinónimo de perder dinero y no está el horno para bollos porque además el retraso lastra la facturación y cobro con lo que la caja se resiente.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2013)

que han hecho hoy los leoncillos, Abner?
han distribuido unos 500 contratos?


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias lo acabo de ver. Eres grande.
> 
> No vayas a correr a esa Dehesa. Cualquier día te pillan y sodomizan bien duro ::



¿Y quien le dice que el piratón no busca eso?
Jijijijijiji


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Dic 2013)

3 epic-reversals en un día

Pandoro se ha puesto las botas hoy


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 3 epic-reversals en un día
> 
> Pandoro se ha puesto las botas hoy



La FED comprando a saco.

La troleada del culibex ha sido fuerte. Ha cerrado con buena caída y el SP cerrará en máximos o cerca de ellos ::::::

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 21:48 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y quien le dice que el piratón no busca eso?
> Jijijijijiji



¿Qué sabes?,

hosssssstia lo que ha disssssooo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y quien le dice que el piratón no busca eso?
> Jijijijijiji


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Epic owned reversal historico.

Acojonante, aun habra peña que entre al trapo.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Dic 2013)

He oído entrar al trapo? Soy experto en engancharme en todos los anzuelos, voy pero de cabeza


----------



## Abner (4 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que han hecho hoy los leoncillos, Abner?
> han distribuido unos 500 contratos?



Qué va, Mulderish style, el saldo es casi neutro.
niveles mulderish, arriba, han intentado marcar de nuevo 973Xf a primera hora, pero parece que se han arrepentido, y nos hemos ido para abajo a saco.
abajo, quedarían abiertos el 9488f, que ha servido de punto de soporte hoy, y que han vuelto a dejar marcado (se ha tocado en el after, o sea que puede que ya no sirva de referencia para mañana). Más abajo queda un nivel posible, el 9439f. 

Abnerish style.... (en cuarentena)
Acumulación gorda de, sí, aprox 500. Sin niveles sin tocar. 

Creo que me voy a pasar al mulderish style. Se puede sacar niveles más fiables, pero, hace falta tiempo real, porque suelen ser más inmediatos....
En fin, quién fuera pollastrín.


----------



## inversobres (4 Dic 2013)

Existe algo que mida la volatilidad el vix?? Un meta-indice que indique el miedo al miedo xD.

Brutal, mañana igual tenemos fieshta. Vigilaremos los niveles janusianos.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 22:13 ----------

Pd. La sesion usa ha sido clavada a la del tase.. 

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## jaialro (4 Dic 2013)

Lo que habia dicho.Martillo thor hasta el infinito.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vendidas las Fersa (+16%) y Faes (+7,3%). Ya me jode que las he tenido por encima de +30%....pero....pájaro en mano!
> 
> Incremento un 50% más en Amper y entro en Urbas a 0,030.



sales de fersa? algún indicador?


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

Vaya petardazo ha dado Alba

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ALB-Corporacion_financiera_alba


Google trabaja con Andy Rubin para crear una generación de robots comerciales - elEconomista.es

[YOUTUBE]xR3TT0nSORc[/YOUTUBE]

Estos de Google con casi 50.000 mill de eu en efectivo tienen mucho peligro

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NSM/GOOG-Google/detalle-financiero


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya petardazo ha dado Alba
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ALB-Corporacion_financiera_alba



alba dió espejo hace poco en Koncorde, ha tardado 


lean lean:
Bail-Ins And Deposit Confiscation Confirmed At


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> alba dió espejo hace poco en Koncorde, ha tardado
> 
> 
> lean lean:
> Bail-Ins And Deposit Confiscation Confirmed At



En este caso mas que tardar, me adelante demasiado, las dos veces que he estado a punto de entrar, por intentar rascar dos eurillos me quede fuera...

Agosto 2012

Cuando mas clara vi la entrada fue este verano

Julio 2013


----------



## juanfer (4 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 3 epic-reversals en un día
> 
> Pandoro se ha puesto las botas hoy



Y eso que hasta las 14 se ha movido poco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

Tengo listo el gráfico del EuroStoxx. Lo pego aquí y mañana lo comento en el _barco_.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sales de fersa? algún indicador?



Ninguno.

Parece formar un HCH, y el goteo a la baja. Pero la verdadera razón es que necesitaba liquidez para amper y urbas.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo listo el gráfico del EuroStoxx. Lo pego aquí y mañana lo comento en el _barco_.



Jrande !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo listo el gráfico del EuroStoxx. Lo pego aquí y mañana lo comento en el _barco_.



Tengo que reconocerle que tiene usted un _je ne se qua_ en sus analisis
Yo esperare a los 1,70 para entrar.
En Goe.pa me estan dando pal pelo. La otra opcion que descarte Camtek ya lleva un bonito 100% en unos dias::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

sabéis de alguna empresa que se dedique a fabricar drones? tanto grandes como pequeños-amazon. Es que están empezando a salir "oportunidades"

---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 16:10 ----------

segun el Euro. estamos hablando de llevar el hvei35 a los 9000


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

Nos vamos al país de los canguros

Imtech Marine Extends Service to Australia


[YOUTUBE]87hXQhK6O4c[/YOUTUBE]

¿Y que va a hacer cuando mida 2 metros?


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Dic 2013)

Hoy me he enterado de que son clientes nuestros y mal pagadores ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de que son clientes nuestros y mal pagadores ::



te refieres a imtech?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jrande !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tengo que reconocerle que tiene usted un _je ne se qua_ en sus analisis
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...









---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 23:46 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Nos vamos al país de los canguros
> 
> Imtech Marine Extends Service to Australia
> 
> ...









Y ya tal.... me ne vado al leto. :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-dic-2013 at 23:46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viendo el video me acorde de usted, siendo un runner tan exigente con uno de estos se podria hacer unas buenas escapadas por la geografía granadina


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

Ponzi,no había visto el vídeo. Es una vergüenza que se permita tener animales salvajes como mascotas. Ese tío es un descerebrao, aparte de que hacer con el animal cuando se haga grande, es un despropósito tener a animales que debieran estar en la naturaleza, saltando sobre puto asfalto, entre coches, con el ruido de la ciudad. El pobre animal estará de los nervios. En fin, un gilipollas que por hacerse el mólon aver si consigue follarse a una cani se compra un canguro (my god, un canguro!) en lugar de un perro. Fuego purificador necesitamos. Ale, ya si que me voy a dormir!

Y ponziiiii que ya semos mu conossios para tratarnos de usté!


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi,no había visto el vídeo. Es una vergüenza que se permita tener animales salvajes como mascotas. Ese tío es un descerebrao, aparte de que hacer con el animal cuando se haga grande, es un despropósito tener a animales que debieran estar en la naturaleza, saltando sobre puto asfalto, entre coches, con el ruido de la ciudad. El pobre animal estará de los nervios. En fin, un gilipollas que por hacerse el mólon aver si consigue follarse a una cani se compra un canguro (my god, un canguro!) en lugar de un perro. Fuego purificador necesitamos. Ale, ya si que me voy a dormir!
> 
> Y ponziiiii que ya semos mu conossios para tratarnos de usté!



Por eso decía que a saber que hará cuando llegue a los 2 metros de altura:XX::XX::XX:...Menudo personaje, con un canguro en mitad de lleida, a otra cosa no pero a burros no nos gana nadie.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

hisho:

sobre amper, el 22 de octubre da divergencia en rsi y estato, y desde entonces cae cae cae. esto en diario.

el único atisbo de esperanza que veo es que el mov.direccional está cortado al alza pero ADX pierde fuerza.

En diario, si ves estato, tienes una resistencia en esos 3 picos.


no sé, por aportar algo


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hisho:
> 
> sobre amper, el 22 de octubre da divergencia en rsi y estato, y desde entonces cae cae cae. esto en diario.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no hay mucho que ver en el gráfico, el éxito de la operativa depende de la refinanciacion.

Para mi ayer subió porque se cerró y compraron insiders. Hoy soltaron los que estaban pillados en el 1,20 y cercanías desde antes de la bajada grande. Es lo que pienso, probablemente se mueva en este rango o suba o no se, pero el partido acababa el día 16 y creo que ya saben el resultado.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué va, Mulderish style, el saldo es casi neutro.
> niveles mulderish, arriba, han intentado marcar de nuevo 973Xf a primera hora, pero parece que se han arrepentido, y nos hemos ido para abajo a saco.
> abajo, quedarían abiertos el 9488f, que ha servido de punto de soporte hoy, y que han vuelto a dejar marcado (se ha tocado en el after, o sea que puede que ya no sirva de referencia para mañana). Más abajo queda un nivel posible, el 9439f.
> 
> ...



si eso iba decir yo, hoy en contratos incluye las gacelas resultaba una acumulación aprox 500 , fallo mío (dije distribucion ), pero si mirabas solo leoncillos eran como 4 (los muy cabrones recompraron unos 400 desde las 14:30h -16-30) todo muy raro, he hicieron una soltada de esos 400 al acabar la sesión (mañana habla Draghi) no me gusta una soltada de 400 contratos en una hora (tendría cuidado con los osos) yo tenía un nivel por arriba 964x por abajo casi coindimos 941x

esos tíos son buenos de verdad


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

amper:

o también puede que subiera por el corte de lineas en MACD, que a la postre ha precipitado el corte en mov. direccional.

puede ser una buena señal también, de hecho 2.

también el hecho de que el precio se apoya en media de 20 pero tiene resistencia en media de 50 por arriba, justo la vela de hoy


----------



## alimon (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> amper:
> 
> o también puede que subiera por el corte de lineas en MACD, que a la postre ha precipitado el corte en mov. direccional.
> 
> ...



Hoy el señor Carlos Maria comenta sabiamente en su blog, que viene haciendo mínimos crecientes. Y mientras sea así, se puede estar.

De todas formas, en AMPER, yo creo que ahora el técnico no vale de mucho, si acaso tenerlo de referencia por marcar salidas. La clave está en la refinanciación. Si esta se materializa, va a dar igual (relativamente claro) haber entrado a 1€ o a 1,35€, que vas a ganar pasta.

Lógicamente, es como una ruleta rusa, salvo que seas tu quien carga la pistola (aka Bañuelos). De aqui al 17, va a dar unos sustos en forma de volatilidad que ni Ezentis en sus tiempos. Todo estará en tener pelotas, tesorería, y confianza en que la refinanciación se lleve a cabo.

Yo he entrado hoy a 1,21, y mal hecho, porque dejé la orden puesta para la apertura, pero como digo, el técnico ni lo miro.


También he entrado en Natraceutical, al mismo precio que ha cerrado, pero en apertura también. Espero en esta ver si nos lleva a 0,35, ayer dío entrada en MACD y hacía 2 días que la había dado en konkorde. Viendo el comportamiento de la bolsa estos días, no me parece que lo este haciendo mal, creo que si pilla un día de IBEX alcista, puede irse arriba. SL en 0,28, en principio.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

NTC es el valor con mejor pinta del continuo y señales. bien entrado
Zardoya el peor, el opuesto.


amp: se ha quedado en el 38fibo desde la caída de max del 22oct


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

Buenos días
Nikkei -1,50% a su ritmo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Dic 2013)

Los drones es una idea vieja y caduca... en mi época te ponías con una rebanada de pan en una mano y un cuchillo de untar en la otra, y al momento aparecia el helicóptero de tulipán. Mira si lleva años inventado....



ane agurain dijo:


> sabéis de alguna empresa que se dedique a fabricar drones? tanto grandes como pequeños-amazon. Es que están empezando a salir "oportunidades"


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

Por cierto, más leña al fuego, tres de tres. 
Parece que el gobierno ya ha pagado las facturas pendientes a las tres agencias
Moody's mejora la perspectiva de la deuda española de negativa a estable - Noticias de Economía

y Millonarios de Colombia ficha a Juanma Lillo como entrenador, vaya dolores de cabeza que va a levantar por allá 8:8:8:


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

buena oportunidad de compra están dando


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2013)

Dentro de bankia 0,940


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas :no:

hoy parla el drogas no ? :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2013)

¡Ojalá hablara el Drogas y no el Drogui.!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

Me siento más pirata que nunca! Me han regalado un dolar de plata de 1881!!!!!

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/19ab1ca1-2858-46b9-a486-04f1a0533bd7/12.05.2013-09.26.51.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/19ab1ca1-2858-46b9-a486-04f1a0533bd7/12.05.2013-09.26.51.png" width="705" height="339" border="0" /></a>


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

FERSA pegándose con el soporte 0,40. 
Resistirá?


----------



## paulistano (5 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Dentro de bankia 0,940



Le deseo un gran exito.

Las mias ya en verde....amonoh!!!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

Compradas las Ferroviales a 13.55...

Objetivo vender a 13.40 la semana que viene.


----------



## paulistano (5 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡Ojalá hablara el Drogas y no el Drogui.!



Ya sabes lo que les diria...."malditos bastardossssss"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas las Ferroviales a 13.55...
> 
> Objetivo vender a 13.40 la semana que viene.



Puesto a perder dinero, comprese un audi a1 :fiufiu:


Por cierto OoM, Bestinver comprando mas timofonicas.

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> FERSA pegándose con el soporte 0,40.
> Resistirá?



mmm triple suelo?

SLR de la mano, lucha con el 0,77

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 02:32 ----------

acx y ana rebotando


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Puesto a perder dinero, comprese un audi a1 :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Por cierto OoM, Bestinver comprando mas timofonicas.
> ...





Ferrovial repartirá un dividendo de 0,40 euros el 10 de diciembre - elEconomista.es 



Y bueno, tengo un VW que para el caso...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

ese dolar plata pal impuesto revolucionario , ultimo aviso :no:

por cierto ese grafico del eurostoxx50 muy bonito pero poco util , el triangulo expansivo no lo has visto muchacho :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

He dejado otra orden de entrada en Ercros a 0,482 a ver si cuela y entra un poco más abajo.

Por cierto, algún broker mejor que Selfbank con la oferta de bienvenida? Es la última vez que se me cae la web de ING. Os funciona?


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> He dejado otra orden de entrada en Ercros a 0,482 a ver si cuela y entra un poco más abajo.
> 
> Por cierto, algún broker mejor que Selfbank con la oferta de bienvenida? Es la última vez que se me cae la web de ING. Os funciona?



+1 puto ing , me piro pero ya, me resulta comodo porque siempre hay pasta pero es un descojono, a mi ahora no me funciona.
Y por no hablar de los stops en ETFs que saltan cuando les salen de los cojones, en acciones van bien.


----------



## paulistano (5 Dic 2013)

Ayer tire una linea en bankia desde el maximo de hace un mes para abajo y en fin...hacedlo vosotros, pero en resumen, que esperemos no sea resistencia la puta linea porque querria decir que del 0,96x no pasamos.....


----------



## inversobres (5 Dic 2013)

Nuevo muellin hoy. Tarde divertida.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

Por lo q leo a ante ya estoy fuera de ercros :ouch: esta claro q solo valgo para chicharros como eze y bankia

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas las Ferroviales a 13.55...
> 
> Objetivo vender a 13.40 la semana que viene.



Le acompañamos, entré en 13.57. Dividendos y ya tal
Todos con Ferrovial y la casta !!!!
Seńor Montoro, no me olvido de usted, le daré su parte del reward en billetes usados no consecutivos y sin marcar, como solemos hacer


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

si hoy habla el BCE, el timing de la subida puede ser cualquiera...

igual hasta las 13:45 no se mueve el mercado...


----------



## juanfer (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me siento más pirata que nunca! Me han regalado un dolar de plata de 1881!!!!!
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/19ab1ca1-2858-46b9-a486-04f1a0533bd7/12.05.2013-09.26.51.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/19ab1ca1-2858-46b9-a486-04f1a0533bd7/12.05.2013-09.26.51.png" width="705" height="339" border="0" /></a>



Bueno imaginase la depreciación que han producido. El valor de 1 dolar de plata o el valor de 1 libra de plata, a el valor del dolar y la libra actuales.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

China prohíbe a las instituciones financieras las transacciones en bitcoins - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/859ce20d-c47b-46fd-b249-5b20ec40e410/12.05.2013-09.55.03.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/859ce20d-c47b-46fd-b249-5b20ec40e410/12.05.2013-09.55.03.png" width="398" height="184" border="0" /></a>


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Le acompañamos, entré en 13.57. Dividendos y ya tal
> Todos con Ferrovial y la casta !!!!
> Seńor Montoro, no me olvido de usted, le daré su parte del reward en billetes usados no consecutivos y sin marcar, como solemos hacer





Sin embargo preferimos que se lleve la pasta al 21% que al marginal!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> China prohíbe a las instituciones financieras las transacciones en bitcoins - elEconomista.es



china librandonos del malvado imperio del dolar , oh espera


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

Gamesa perdiendo su estrella. 

-5 anteayer, -4 ayer y hoy en rojo... Sin embargo, si consolida será su triple suelo en 6.70 en los últimos meses. Esperemos que vuelva a ejercer de trampolín.


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin embargo preferimos que se lleve la pasta al 21% que al marginal!!



Que se la lleve al 21% 
Pero vendiendo antes de dos meses no se aplica el marginal a los dividendos? 

No se porqué me preocupo, yo pago impuestos por Ejjjjjjpaña y para la casta !!! !!! 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

gamesa hace 3 días confirmó una señal horrorosa de Mov.direcc + ADX

habrá que esperar.

joder! el ibex hoy se mueve menos que adolfo dominguez.

faes en soporte, si lo pierde buena oportunidad de entrada más abajo en unos días.


----------



## donpepito (5 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer tire una linea en bankia desde el maximo de hace un mes para abajo y en fin...hacedlo vosotros, pero en resumen, que esperemos no sea resistencia la puta linea porque querria decir que del 0,96x no pasamos.....



Buenos días,

La subasta de ayer, señales para hoy, además la venta a 0.93 otro signo de subida.


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Puesto a perder dinero, comprese un audi a1 :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Por cierto OoM, Bestinver comprando mas timofonicas.
> ...



En el fondo ibérico es ya la sexta posición mas fuerte de la cartera

Bestinver - Fondo Bolsa

Se esta empezando a poner a tiro, de recomprarlas queria como minimo que estuviesen por debajo de 11,50.
Hasta 14 es un 21% que si lo hace en 3 años viene a ser como un 7% anual,si sumamos a esto un dividendo de un 5%-10%, es ya una rentabilidad bastante aceptable.
De volver a entrar creo que ya me voy a esperar al año que viene


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por lo q leo a ante ya estoy fuera de ercros :ouch: esta claro q solo valgo para chicharros como eze y bankia
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



ercros salí con un pírrico +4% cuando la tuve a +10% (cosas de las fiestas y resacas), pero volveré a entrar



paulistano dijo:


> Ayer tire una linea en bankia desde el maximo de hace un mes para abajo y en fin...hacedlo vosotros, pero en resumen, que esperemos no sea resistencia la puta linea porque querria decir que del 0,96x no pasamos.....



y si nos ponemos tikismikis, se va a 0,75 (fibo61,80)




y AMP tiene pinta de probar los 1,10


----------



## donpepito (5 Dic 2013)

Me marcho hasta el mediodia, no puede estar atento al mercado, he soltado 100k a 0.951 plusvas al bolsito.

La fiesta sigue............................... subirá!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Que se la lleve al 21%
> *Pero vendiendo antes de dos meses no se aplica el marginal a los dividendos? *
> 
> No se porqué me preocupo, yo pago impuestos por Ejjjjjjpaña y para la casta !!! !!! 8:8:8:




Nunca había oído cosa semejante. Lo que no es posible es recuperar los primeros 1.500 euros que están exentos si no las mantienes 2 meses antes o después.

En mi caso no me preocupa porque ya los copé con CAF.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

indra ha cerrado hoy el hueco aquel. y sin darnos cuenta.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

Eximen de responsabilidades a los cargos del PP por el cobro de sobresueldos - EcoDiario.es

sinceramente, despues de esto quien coño va a pagar impuestos????
osea que podemos defraudar hasta 120.000 eruos cada uno, por 4 personas que suele tener una unidad familiar, 480.000 al año.... creo que me llega.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gamesa hace 3 días confirmó una señal horrorosa de Mov.direcc + ADX
> 
> habrá que esperar.
> 
> ...




No he entendido nada de Gamesa ::

El AT y yo nos llevamos regular...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

ahora le pongo, mientras NTC corrige hasta fibo38 la última subida y se apoya en media de 50

se supone que tiene que ser un buen soporte para subir

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 03:43 ----------









FRS 0,385, por si había dudas


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

Cerramos larguitos en 9580 y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

Las natraceutical me dan poca confianza. Sin embargo, creo que Eze es una buena oportunidad a 0,40, dejo orden metida.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las natraceutical me dan poca confianza. Sin embargo, creo que Eze es una buena oportunidad a 0,40, dejo orden metida.



allá usted: de 0,285 a 0,294 tras tocar el "soporte" ::


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> FRS 0,385, por si había dudas



Lo de FERSA si que parece que se va al 0.34 del HCH, verdad?
Pudieron con el triple suelo del 0.40 :

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 11:31 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que no es posible es recuperar los primeros 1.500 euros que están exentos si no las mantienes 2 meses antes o después.



Ésto es :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2013)

Por esto se desplomo Imtech a principios de año

[YOUTUBE]5JkH_x9XwTg[/YOUTUBE]

Estos proyectos en Europa del este me recuerdan demasiado a nuestros pelotazos patrios (eurovegas,warner,barcelona world...juegos olimpicos)


La cara del ceo cuando tuvo que dar la cara fue todo un poema

[YOUTUBE]1P8_rv2O5d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> allá usted: de 0,285 a 0,294 tras tocar el "soporte" ::



Buf, es que cada vez que me he metido en chicharros que no eran bankia o eze me han crujido a base de bien. le recuerdo lo de Tecnocom, Faes y ahora ercros :: no doy una con este tipo de valores, creo que es psicológico. Ni aunque me lo canten me fio ya.

P.D. Hablando de Faes, está en 2,61 que para mí es soporte. ¿sería momento de entrar si no lo rompe durante la sesión? El reward sería hasta 2,85 aprox. ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buf, es que cada vez que me he metido en chicharros que no eran bankia o eze me han crujido a base de bien. le recuerdo lo de Tecnocom, Faes y ahora ercros :: no doy una con este tipo de valores, creo que es psicológico. Ni aunque me lo canten me fio ya.



consultelo antes de hacerlo 

fersa debería hacer paradita en 0,375-0,38 para caer en x tiempo a 0,35

he dejado la orden para comprar si baja ahí y vender el lunes



faes: puede rebotar mañana o pasado, pero no hasta 2,88 creo. macd está cortando a cero casi.

y si miras CCI, Faes siempre que baja por debajo de 100, se queda un tiempecillo corrigiendo.
mala pinta


esperaría a 2,50 o así


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> consultelo antes de hacerlo
> 
> fersa debería hacer paradita en 0,375-0,38 para caer en x tiempo a 0,35
> 
> he dejado la orden para comprar si baja ahí y vender el lunes



Ahí le dejé una consulta respecto a faes  y le recuerdo que las 2 primeras entré con ustec dentro


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Dic 2013)

Están calentitas las Urbas.....


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

respondida atrás

y añado el macd semanal la rápida a punto de cortar la lenta y otros indicadores deteriorandose (edito: ya la ha cortado)

faes debería caer hoy mismo ::


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> respondida atrás
> 
> y añado el macd semanal la rápida a punto de cortar la lenta y otros indicadores deteriorandose



Visto lo visto, creo que entraré en Enagás y dejaré sólo una posición para chicharros en lugar de 2, porque ahora lo que gano por un lado lo pierdo por otro :: Creo que sumaré las enagases a las ferroviales y que estén quietecitas un tiempo... además, tienen un margen de subida de 4% que no está mal más allá del dividendo. Además como yo muevo poco dinero, el tema fiscal de comprar o vender 2 meses antes o después no me preocupa en absoluto.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Visto lo visto, creo que entraré en Enagás y dejaré sólo una posición para chicharros en lugar de 2, porque ahora lo que gano por un lado lo pierdo por otro :: Creo que sumaré las enagases a las ferroviales y que estén quietecitas un tiempo... además, tienen un margen de subida de 4% que no está mal más allá del dividendo. Además como yo muevo poco dinero, el tema fiscal de comprar o vender 2 meses antes o después no me preocupa en absoluto.



enagas acaba de hacer una divergencia de macd-precio y rsi-precio semanal muy gorda, y la rápida macd a punto de cortar la lenta....

por no hablar del resto de indicadores uf...
:vomito:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> enagas acaba de hacer una divergencia de macd-precio y rsi-precio semanal muy gorda, y la rápida macd a punto de cortar la lenta....
> 
> por no hablar del resto de indicadores uf...
> :vomito:



Yo empecé en esto aprendiendo a hacer AT, pero debo decir que me fío de él lo mismo que del jato. Mis 3 grandes cagadas tenían unos indicadores muy buenos, alguno impecable de hecho. Cada día estoy más convencido de que el tema de indicadores lo usan los leoncios para atrapar gacelas; no es nada difícil manipular la acción para que los indicadores tengan una pinta estupenda y luego a vender papel mientras las gacelas compramos. Por supuesto, otras muchas veces sí funciona, porque sino nadie caería en la trampa.

No sé si entraré en enagás o no, voy a tomármelo con calma. Pero la seguiré y verá como los 18,89 no los va a perder al menos hasta después del dividendo


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

igual es que necesitaba confirmar 2 indicadores clásicos, no siempre vigia y koncorde aciertan eh!
macd-rsi-direccional-cci son válidos casi siempre


después de estos 4 días, pocas señales de entrada vamos a tener, solo en caídas largas tipo acx-acciona-ercros-frs o similares, ya sabe

de entrar y salir el día siguiente o el otro

es que hasta el ibex está a punto de joder los indicadores del todo.

si ocurre 9100-9200 en 1 mes en mi opinión


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual es que necesitaba confirmar 2 indicadores clásicos, no siempre vigia y koncorde aciertan eh!
> *macd-rsi-direccional-cci son válidos casi siempre
> *
> 
> ...




Entonces si tienen un porcentaje de acierto >50% solo hay que invertir cuando den señal de entrada. Sería un juego ganar-ganar.

Como dice Hannibal y como se lleva diciendo años en este foro, los indicadores clásicos de AT se utilizan para cazar gacelas. Simulaciones en tiempo real crean las figuras y maximizan el beneficio en función de las compras y ventas globales del gacelerío.

Unas veces estamos en el lado bueno y las más en el lado de los perdedores o, mejor dicho, de la gran masa.

Cazar los movimientos sin fijarse en el AT ha sido, por mucho tiempo, el argumento fundamental de este hilo.

Unos cuantos foreros han creado sus propios sistemas e indicadores durante los 4-5 últimos años del foro, especialmente gracias a las aportaciones de Mulder, Pollastre, Fran200, MM... que cantaban las operaciones a tiempo real y al punto.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

sí sí, por supuesto. yo no hablaba tanto de intradía, iba más a segurola eh

por lo menos es mi experiencia, claro que también dependerá de cómo se interpreten

al menos SUELEN valer para saber dónde no entrar


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> después de estos 4 días, pocas señales de entrada vamos a tener, solo en caídas largas tipo acx-acciona-ercros-frs o similares, ya sabe
> 
> de entrar y salir el día siguiente o el otro
> 
> ...



Yo creo lo contrario, precisamente después de 4 dias en rojo, es cuando hay que entrar. Con SLs ajustados, claro, y siendo conscientes de que se corre un riesgo. ¿Pero acaso no lo hemos corrido - y hemos palmado - en valores con señales de entrada en varios indicadores?

Aquí otro valor (OHL) que creo que puede tener recorrido y más si hacemos caso del PER o del precio objetivo de algunos analistos. Además, tiene el SL muy cerca.

Espero que se vea bien la imagen.







Ya sé que los indicadores son malos especialmente el MACD. Pero como le digo, me fio muy poquito de ellos ya


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

Ya no solo intradía, en el medio-largo plazo (los pillados) siempre han existido y existirán, debido al juego con el AT que hacen. Siempre lo mismo, te ponen cuatro o cinco mete sacas rápidos fabulosos, y cuando crees que le has cogido el truco, eres un inversor a largo. La historia de nunca acabar.

Aún recuerdo hace 2x con 18 recién cumpliditos, haciendo caso a Fibo, soportes resistencias, luego al indicador Konkorde del blai5 (Hoyga la panacea) y mil cosas. Que me pillaban como he contado arriba. 
Luego decidí crear mi propio sistema e indicadores, de momento, actualizando y mientras no me pillen.... funciona con rentabilidades consistentes, algo que antes era medio imposible, ni vencer a la inflación HOYGA!!!


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

fuera de MTS, veremos si acierto y cae desde ahora


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya no solo intradía, en el medio-largo plazo (los pillados) siempre han existido y existirán, debido al juego con el AT que hacen. Siempre lo mismo, te ponen cuatro o cinco mete sacas rápidos fabulosos, y cuando crees que le has cogido el truco, eres un inversor a largo. La historia de nunca acabar.
> 
> Aún recuerdo hace 2x con 18 recién cumpliditos, haciendo caso a Fibo, soportes resistencias, luego al indicador Konkorde del blai5 (Hoyga la panacea) y mil cosas. Que me pillaban como he contado arriba.
> Luego decidí crear mi propio sistema e indicadores, de momento, actualizando y mientras no me pillen.... funciona con rentabilidades consistentes, algo que antes era medio imposible, ni vencer a la inflación HOYGA!!!



Me alegro de haberme dado cuenta tan rápidamente entonces 

ya sólo me falta diseñar un sistema eficiente como el suyo ::


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me alegro de haberme dado cuenta tan rápidamente entonces
> 
> ya sólo me falta diseñar un sistema eficiente como el suyo ::



Ya no es que sea eficiente o no (importante of course)... pero será SU sistema. No será parte de la mayoría y tendrá más opciones de, al menos, no perder excesiva pasta. 

Cuando un sistema se hace popular, pierde su efectividad. Cuando sueltan nuevos indicadores al gran público, ya están quemados por los gordos.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

al final yo creo que cada uno tiene su método y se apoya en indicadores.


koncorde hay que tenerlo presente como otros, lo que pasa que está de moda ahora en los 2010.

llevo 1 año con él y una señal de espejo CON entrada de manos me ha supuesto subida si echas mano de otro indicador.

yo es que solo intento coger las claras en liquidos e incipientes en chicharros

s2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

Despues de mi subida y bajada en HPQ, que la puñetera sigue parriba igual entro de nuevo en alguna correccion.............eso lo dijo alguien que murio con el cash en la cuenta. Veo con ojos de enamorado a IBM, espera DON a soltarme las tortas, en estos precios de 17x dolares bajos aun con una caida de las ventas del 10 al 15% y poniendonos en el peor escenario posible de que todas las compras de compañias le salgan mal, aun se podria valorar la compañaia en el entorno de los 150-160 dolares muy perfectamente.

Tengo que darle vueltas pero animo a alguien mas a tiararse unas lineas, mirarse el balance, tirarle las cartas o lo que se precie a IBM.


----------



## Chila (5 Dic 2013)

El AT, para mí con el tiempo que llevo, debe servir para respaldar el fundamental de la empresa.
Lo primero, empresas con buenos números.
Y después, esperar a que el gráfico no sea un desastre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> al final yo creo que cada uno tiene su método y se apoya en indicadores.
> 
> 
> koncorde hay que tenerlo presente como otros, lo que pasa que está de moda ahora en los 2010.
> ...



Esto al final es muy simple si su sistema a fin de año le da una rentabilidad por encima del 3% siga con el, siempre tendra tiempo de ir al banco a por un ipf o gastarselo en el nuevo espacio de samsung en el triangulo ingles.


----------



## Chila (5 Dic 2013)

Yo, con las constructoras ando escarmentando, Hannibal.
Trabajaba en una, y eso es un pozo sin fondo.
Si el mercado valora su diversificación, Ferrovial es buen negocio.
Intenacionalizada, gestiona infraestructuras, bien.
OHL...mis dudas...

¿Ferrovial paga el día 10 el dividendo?
¿cuanto por acción?

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 12:49 ----------

Por cierto, atentos a telefónica.
A tiro en cuanto deje de corregir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

Gracias DON por la azucarera, pero no veo mi 80% por ningun lado, bueno si en el lado pandoriano. ::

PD: ¿Cuantas vueltas le das a ese circuito en los 15 minutos de correr? 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De nuevo hablando de ghkghk a sus espaldas. :no: :no:


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2013)

Feliz Navidad / Felices Fiestas / Feliz Año Nuevo :X

Toma Poleeeeeeeeeee Felicitando Fiestas


voy cambiando avatares de wassap (+estado), twitter, facebook, instagram, etc etc ... tengo un ratito entretenido


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

Pobre Honorable, los chinos le opan campofrio y en el hilo sufre ataques diarios.

@Monlovi ¿Has comprado los regalos de navidad ya? Le veo previsor.


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pobre Honorable, los chinos le opan campofrio y en el hilo sufre ataques diarios.
> 
> @Monlovi ¿Has comprado los regalos de navidad ya? Le veo previsor.



ya tengo coche gracias y mi Santa también 
y no voy tan sobrao como para ir regalando BMWs


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

Claro, todo el mundo tiene un automobil aunque sea de baja calidad como citroen o audi, inlcuso algunos se pueden permitir un ford o mercedes, pero yo le hablo de sensaciones, de conduccion, de disfrutar.

No le vendo un volante y cuatro ruedas, le vendo una historia, la suya................la madre que me pario despues de año y medio y lo que me metieron en BMW Expaña no se me va de la cabeza.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pobre Honorable, los chinos le opan campofrio y en el hilo sufre ataques diarios.
> 
> @Monlovi ¿Has comprado los regalos de navidad ya? Le veo previsor.




Mucho ataque pero aquí nadie hace una quedada, me ve en directo con mi talla 32 de vaqueros y me invita a una Coca Cola (Zero ) en señal de arrepentimiento.


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2013)

qué crack! jajajajaja
:XX:

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 13:20 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Mucho ataque pero aquí nadie hace una quedada, me ve en directo con mi talla 32 de vaqueros y me invita a una Coca Cola (Zero ) en señal de arrepentimiento.



madre mía!! :8:

otro que se cree el de su avatar :ouch:

:XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De nuevo hablando de ghkghk a sus espaldas. :no: :no:



Cuanta envidia noto por aquí. ..
Yo por el honorable MA-TO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mucho ataque pero aquí nadie hace una quedada, me ve en directo con mi talla 32 de vaqueros y me invita a una Coca Cola (Zero ) en señal de arrepentimiento.



A mi es que en una talla 32 no me cabe el nabo....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi es que en una talla 32 no me cabe el nabo....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Acabo de descubrir quién es Pandoro.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

cerca de los mínimos de hoy, los pequeños compraron, pero vendieron momentos después en cotas similares...

cerca del máximos, los pequeños compraron, pero poco después se giraron a bajistas y venden en cada máximo relativo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuanta envidia noto por aquí. ..
> Yo por el honorable MA-TO



Sueños recurrentes? Alguno que se pueda contar?::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué crack! jajajajaja
> :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 13:20 ----------
> ...



Es mi talla real. Otra cosa es cómo quiere que lo demuestre...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sueños recurrentes? Alguno que se pueda contar?::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Fue solo un sueño pero me dejó marcada para siempre.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi es que en una talla 32 no me cabe el nabo....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



El nabo que utilizas para marcar paquete como paquirri?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es mi talla real. Otra cosa es cómo quiere que lo demuestre...



Y no le sale caro usar un pantalon para cada pierna. 

Estaba ahi la pelota y teniga que darle, lo siento honorable, no me tumbe los azucares.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claro, todo el mundo tiene un automobil aunque sea de baja calidad como citroen o audi, inlcuso algunos se pueden permitir un ford o mercedes, pero yo le hablo de sensaciones, de conduccion, de disfrutar.
> 
> No le vendo un volante y cuatro ruedas, le vendo una historia, la suya................la madre que me pario despues de año y medio y lo que me metieron en BMW Expaña no se me va de la cabeza.



acoso sexual le llaman a eso y es denunciable ienso:


----------



## jaialro (5 Dic 2013)

el sp bloqueado.


----------



## Tono (5 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

La bolsa no sube pero el ego de algunos está por las nubes.

Mi definición para el análisis técnico se resumiría en que es la mejor herramienta para analizar lo que ha pasado con un valor en un plazo de tiempo pasado y la peor para diagnosticar lo que pasará con él en el futuro.

Para invertir prefiero los consejos de W. Buffett. 

_“Es mucho mejor comprar una compañía fantástica a un precio justo que una compañía normal a un precio fantástico”_

_Gran parte de éxito se puede atribuir a la inactividad. La mayoría de los inversores no pueden oponerse a la tentación de comprar y de vender constantemente. _

edito para añadir que después de mucho tiempo he visto mis tres valores a la vez en verde. Bankia, Iberdrola y Ferrovial.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo, con las constructoras ando escarmentando, Hannibal.
> Trabajaba en una, y eso es un pozo sin fondo.
> Si el mercado valora su diversificación, Ferrovial es buen negocio.
> Intenacionalizada, gestiona infraestructuras, bien.
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal, ferrovial da 40 cents el 10. Lo de ohl es para algo corto, las Ferrovial sin embargo van para largo.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2013)

¿Ya la cagó el Drogui?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La bolsa no sube pero el ego de algunos está por las nubes.
> 
> ...



en lo de la inactividad tie toda la razon guarro buffet :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (5 Dic 2013)

Y draghi? ha salido ya? ha dicho algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

pib gringo 3,6% mucho mejor que el esperado , es malo porque es bueno o es bueno porque es bueno , que lio :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sueños recurrentes? Alguno que se pueda contar?::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



PIRATON, ya tiene mi primer cmentario (plata)


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Dic 2013)

venga cerramos esos cortos con micro-reward y cargamos largos :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Ya la cagó el Drogui?



ahora, ha deseado Feliz Navidad ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2013)

Yo no se que cojones está diciendo el italiano, pero la está cagando seguro. Menudos vaivenes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

EEUU revisa ocho décimas al alza el PIB del tercer trimestre, hasta el 3,6% - elEconomista.es
fuera estimulos y caida de bolsas??????


----------



## amago45 (5 Dic 2013)

Creo que el Ibex no sabe si subir o bajar, o bajar directo, o esperar a los usanos...


----------



## osoguanoso (5 Dic 2013)

guanoooooooo


----------



## alimon (5 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cerramos esos cortos con micro-reward y cargamos largos :Aplauso:



cierre esos largos, que le van a afeitar los bigotes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

lo del gato me empieza a preocupar..... como lo hace????


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2013)

Al gato le pasa que el Drogui siempre le jode vivo...como a mí.


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo del gato me empieza a preocupar..... como lo hace????



es gatroll, y a veces ... cuando se toma la medicación y no abusa de los carajillos, hasta dice cosas interesantes

con lo que me hace pensar que tiene más conosimiento del que hace ver ienso:


----------



## Naruto (5 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo del gato me empieza a preocupar..... como lo hace????



Yo creo que Draghi es forero. Estamos a merced de un troll 8:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

Ya queda menos para que se hundan las bolsas americana y la mala noticia las haga subir :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (5 Dic 2013)

Mitad de mis bankias vendidas a 0,939...cuando estaba enn 0,954 me he dicho....si llega otra vez a los entornos del 0,939 es mucha bajada para lo que es bankia y se puede ir otra vez para abajo....así que orden de venta.

Vendidas las compradas a 0,90 así que me quedo con las de 1,004.

A esperar:fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Entonces si tienen un porcentaje de acierto >50% solo hay que invertir cuando den señal de entrada. Sería un juego ganar-ganar.
> 
> Como dice Hannibal y como se lleva diciendo años en este foro, los indicadores clásicos de AT se utilizan para cazar gacelas. Simulaciones en tiempo real crean las figuras y maximizan el beneficio en función de las compras y ventas globales del gacelerío.
> 
> ...



en indices, es difícil, por no decir imposible, obtener rentabilidades superiores al 50% usando solamente un indicador. Backtest de largos periodos con un solo indicador o optimizaciones básicas del mismo indicador, suelen dar porcentajes de acierto entre un 20% y un 40%.

¿Por cierto, el uso de niveles y volumen, no se consideraría también AT?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Dic 2013)

Adios a mis manzanas a 575.
Suficiente reward una año despues lejos de las manos de Montoro.

No creo que vayan mucho mas allá.
Ni que esto aguante muho más.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Adios a mis manzanas a 575.
> Suficiente reward una año despues lejos de las manos de Montoro.
> 
> No creo que vayan mucho mas allá.
> Ni que esto aguante muho más.



Si es el precio que tenían hace un año, no?
Veremos pero los datos de empleo y consumo están mejorando en US y justo ahora han firmado el acuerdo con los chinos a través del cual colocarán cienes y cienes de millones de iPhones...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es el precio que tenían hace un año, no?
> Veremos pero los datos de empleo y consumo están mejorando en US y justo ahora han firmado el acuerdo con los chinos a través del cual colocarán cienes y cienes de millones de iPhones...



Hace poco mas de un año estaba a 520.
Las he sufrido a 390 y desde entonces se han plantado en el pico de 575 de hoy.
Si corrige y tal pues ya nos volvemos a subir.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 16:03 ----------

Atencion por favor, señor Janus, señor Janus, acuda al hilo de Penny.

Din don dan din...

::


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

lo ponen difícil los mamones éstos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Dic 2013)

Vendí unas DIAS que tenía por hay con ligereas pérdidas. Ahora petará para arriba....


----------



## Lukatovic (5 Dic 2013)

Serán capaces hoy de hacer un reversal de última hora, o nos seguimos undiendo hacia el abismo?

Sería interesante estimar la valoración que tendrían a día de hoy los índices sin las inyecciones de los yonkyusanos, más que nada para saber hasta donde podemos llegar en el guano.


----------



## garpie (5 Dic 2013)

Guuuaaaannnnoooo!!!!1


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cerramos esos cortos con micro-reward y cargamos largos :Aplauso:



Misi misi!!!


:Aplauso::XX::XX:::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

Fran malo, Fran malo!!!!!!


----------



## Lukatovic (5 Dic 2013)

Hola 9300...


----------



## sr.anus (5 Dic 2013)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> lo ponen difícil los mamones éstos



todo el día esperando la bajada a la zona 9110f-9120f, finalmente cumplio su función. Acaban de hacer un pop a los largos en esa zona que pa que, 1000 contratos en 1 min. A ver si deciden subirlo.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si eso iba decir yo, hoy en contratos incluye las gacelas resultaba una acumulación aprox 500 , fallo mío (dije distribucion ), pero si mirabas solo leoncillos eran como 4 (los muy cabrones recompraron unos 400 desde las 14:30h -16-30) todo muy raro, he hicieron una soltada de esos 400 al acabar la sesión (mañana habla Draghi) no me gusta una soltada de 400 contratos en una hora (tendría cuidado con los osos) yo tenía un nivel por arriba 964x *por abajo casi coindimos 941x*
> esos tíos son buenos de verdad



pero bueno, bueno....................


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

Me está dando hasta penica el JJJ.

Si llegamos al objetivo bajista de hoy, mañana esperanza a los pillados en forma de vaselina mentolada y empiezan a aparecer objetivos muy abajo.


----------



## alimon (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me está dando hasta penica el JJJ.
> 
> Si llegamos al objetivo bajista de hoy, mañana esperanza a los pillados en forma de vaselina mentolada y empiezan a aparecer objetivos muy abajo.



Es pronto, pero podía especular un poco con esos objetivos más abajo?


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Es pronto, pero podía especular un poco con esos objetivos más abajo?



Usted lo ha dicho, es pronto. Al cierre (Incluso al cierre de mañana, tengo que lanzar las simulaciones el finde)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me está dando hasta penica el JJJ.
> 
> Si llegamos al objetivo bajista de hoy, mañana esperanza a los pillados en forma de vaselina mentolada y empiezan a aparecer objetivos muy abajo.









---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 16:47 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Usted lo ha dicho, es pronto. Al cierre (Incluso al cierre de mañana, tengo que lanzar las simulaciones el finde)



Vaya onvre, este finde es para ponerse ciegorl. Ya hemos empezado el finde :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

Tocado objetivo bajista....no ha estado mal la jugada.


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2013)

Bárcenas también se forró en bolsa con un sospechoso instinto que casi nunca fallaba - Noticias de España


----------



## burbujas (5 Dic 2013)

entramos a 0.91 en bankia


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya onvre, este finde es para ponerse ciegorl. Ya hemos empezado el finde :fiufiu:



No es excluyente, dejamos al drone calculando y a marvin privando.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Dic 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Bárcenas también se forró en bolsa con un sospechoso instinto que casi nunca fallaba - Noticias de España



Ese si que tenia un sistema bueno el hijoputa. Y seguro que no sabe calcular una media.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

ya no le doy otra oportunidad... stop en 9070f y esperar


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

se nota que la gente se ha ido de vacaciones y estan atacando sin piedad, mañana mas y peor todavía.
el lunes con el susto del viernes, se entrará en modo panico y un -5% y será cuando compren los leonidos y rally de navidad ellos solos....


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se nota que la gente se ha ido de vacaciones y estan atacando sin piedad, mañana mas y peor todavía.
> el lunes con el susto del viernes, se entrará en modo panico y un -5% y será cuando compren los leonidos y rally de navidad ellos solos....



La lectura de la jugada que hice ayer: Rojo hoy , verde mañana. Si verdeamos podemos tener un par de semanas épicas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La lectura de la jugada que hice ayer: Rojo hoy , verde mañana. Si verdeamos podemos tener un par de semanas épicas.



me da miedo preguntar la dirección de esas 2 semanas epicas.....


----------



## Abner (5 Dic 2013)

Ostras Pedrín!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2013)

Señores sigan bajandome las eonicas, pero por lo que mas quieran subanme las azucareras.

MMjr hablando de objetivos bajistas, Kujire asomanso la narix, ausencia total de MM. Ciertamente las señales asustan, en cualquier momento entrara el Sargento blandiendo la motosierra llena de pechopalomistas.

Toy sustao. Yo invoco la presencia de MM o Fran200 solo su presencia puede librarnos del maligno [el guano de pocoyo].


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (5 Dic 2013)

¿me podreis decir que co.. le pasa al IBEX35? Esta perdiendo 150 puntos en solo 2 horas. ¿por qué? ¿que es lo que ha cambiado para que la bolsa corrija tanto?


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La lectura de la jugada que hice ayer: Rojo hoy , verde mañana. Si verdeamos podemos tener un par de semanas épicas.



En que sentido? Sur?



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Toy sustao. Yo invoco la presencia de MM o Fran200 solo su presencia puede librarnos del maligno [el guano de pocoyo].



Me uno a la petición! :Baile:


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> En que sentido? Sur?
> 
> 
> 
> Me uno a la petición! :Baile:



Le voy a contestar con una entrada de mi blog:

7 Noviembre

*"Para alguien que preguntó, si vemos los 96xx-95xx, lo esperado y deseable rebote arriba. Dejamos el guano para diciembre¿?"*

Ese día estábamos en 9.8xx

El día 21 de noviembre 95xx rebotamos hasta los 9900 a finales de noviembre y ahora estamos en el mes de ......


P.D. Como digo siempre, esta es mi opinión personal con tanto valor como cualquiera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> ¿me podreis decir que co.. le pasa al IBEX35? Esta perdiendo 150 puntos en solo 2 horas. ¿por qué? ¿que es lo que ha cambiado para que la bolsa corrija tanto?




Pues porque venden más que compran, o porque están descontando algo, o porque están recogiendo beneficios o por, y en mi opinión es la causa más plausible, porque hay gente con filias extrañas como la de presenciar encuentros sodomitas Negro-Gato de los Andes.
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## alimon (5 Dic 2013)

Abro largos para mañana zona 9380-9390.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> ya no le doy otra oportunidad... stop en 9070f y esperar



al 4º toque a la zona mencionada, lo han perforado. 

Hay figura que marca largos en los 9080f, si sale bien, puede haber buen r:R sino el SL esta bien.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Dic 2013)

GIB, ORIGINAL POSICIÓN CORTA | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Abro largos para mañana zona 9380-9390.



El posible verde puede venir precedido de un 368 (c), barriendo posis. Pero es buen punto para tratar de pillar el movimiento.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Dic 2013)

FranR, ¿podria vuecencia comentar acerca de si el análisis en base a niveles y volumen, seria considerado AT? :o


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> al 4º toque a la zona mencionada, lo han perforado. Hay figura que marca largos en los 9080f, si sale bien, puede haber buen r:R sino el SL esta bien.



sí, creo que el r:R es bastante alta, si sale mal, pues mala suerte... si no se aplica el stop, podría hacer un tramo de gran amplitud pero a la baja, por tanto stop debajo de mínimos


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Como digo siempre, esta es mi opinión personal c*on tanto valor como cualquiera*.



No hombre no, su opinión cuenta mucho más porque le queremos mucho más y ya es como de la familia :X:X:X:X


----------



## FranR (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores sigan bajandome las eonicas, pero por lo que mas quieran subanme las azucareras.
> 
> MMjr hablando de objetivos bajistas, Kujire asomanso la narix, ausencia total de MM. Ciertamente las señales asustan, en cualquier momento entrara el Sargento blandiendo la motosierra llena de pechopalomistas.
> 
> Toy sustao. Yo invoco la presencia de MM o Fran200 solo su presencia puede librarnos del maligno [el guano de pocoyo].



Calle que la última vez que apareció Luis, estábamos 1000 puntos más abajo en Ibex y 140 en SP :S Creo que a finales de agosto o por ahí.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 17:39 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> FranR, ¿podria vuecencia comentar acerca de si el análisis en base a niveles y volumen, seria considerado AT? :o



Si considera las proyecciones de cotizaciones en base a peticiones de operadores a determinados precios, como AT.... SI


----------



## erpako (5 Dic 2013)

Y eso que compre IBE A 4.47, que había caído mucho. Me han dado bien por donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.:ouch::::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

Christmas Rally Powered by Pandoro!!

[YOUTUBE]7VIp3c5SNXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (5 Dic 2013)

Vaya , las TEF en 11,5 y yo me salí hace tiempo en 12,6 perdiendome algo de subida 

Mis EON habian cogido carrera y otra vez a los 13,x

Bankia hostion

en fin, pandoro en toda regla, y el rally pa'cuando


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Dic 2013)

Todos sabemos que la bolsa es lo que es, pero hay veces que te deja sin palabras. Vaya semanita llevamos.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Dic 2013)

Las carboneras parece que ya han purgado lo suyo y se están poniendo interesantes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las carboneras parece que ya han purgado lo suyo y se están poniendo interesantes.



Listos para el segundo round


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Dic 2013)

bufff, vaya semanita!

vamos a apartar un poco los temas bursátiles.. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 Dic 2013)

se nota que esta zona de mínimos es clave... parece que su rotura o rebote dará un tramo más grande de lo que pensaba


----------



## Robopoli (5 Dic 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> bufff, vaya semanita!
> 
> vamos a apartar un poco los temas bursátiles..



Bollinger y la asociación de gacelas reunidas aprueba el documento gráfico incluido.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bollinger y la asociación de gacelas reunidas aprueba el documento gráfico incluido.



Ya veo que se ha fijado en los zapatos ( leoncios ?) ::


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Dic 2013)

Entrada a ultima hora de sesión en Natraceutical y en Amper.. Chicharros al poder!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2013)

Voy al corte francés a comprarme unas birras, palomitas y.... MOVIES!!!!!

https://yify-torrents.com/movie/Elysium_2013_1080p

and fuck yeah!

https://yify-torrents.com/movie/Zombex_2013_1080p


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

la soltada de hoy es de más o menos de 700 contratos puede que halla rebote entre 955x-9530 le doy también una extensión de 20 puntos por la parte de arriba, por abajo 933x y quizás 9270-9220.
Podemos irmos en los próximos días aún más abajo, ojo al dato en 2 días han soltado +1500 y que el otro día que hablo Draghí nos fuimos a 1002x para después bajar unos 300 puntos un "colega" metio unos 2000 negativos de un golpe en 9999 (se esta poniendo hasta arriba de pasta, contando el rebote en 946x) y aún no ha "aparecido"


Se me olvida, Zona de Control (9419-9456)(f)


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Dic 2013)

Fuera de ANR 6.80-6.92. ¿Qué habéis tocado en BKIA?

Winter is coming.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> respondida atrás
> 
> y añado el macd semanal la rápida a punto de cortar la lenta y otros indicadores deteriorandose (edito: ya la ha cortado)
> 
> faes debería caer hoy mismo ::



saludos hannibal


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Dic 2013)

Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.

Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.

Mantengo 4 posis abiertas.

En dinero: reward de casi un 25% en lo que va de año. Corresponde a un 18% aprox. de mi sueldo mensual. Osease, que no puedo dejar de currar.:|

Compensaré plusvis con dividendos de ferrovial y en su momento con lo cobrado por telf y bme.

Para mi fundamental mantener una estrategia clara:

+ entrar con el mismo dinero en cada valor.
+ Stops fundamentales ( en algunos valores abré dejado de ganar mucha más pasta como bme, gamesa y dia..pero me han evitado descalabros en otros muchos).
+ No dejarse llevar por euforias y pesimismos desmedidos. Cabeza fría, quizás esto sea lo más dificil.
+ Seguir el mismo patrón de inversión, seguir tu sistema.

A unas semanas de acabar el año y a la espera del rally navideño? me doy con un canto en los dientes por ser capaz de esquivar a pandorin


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.
> 
> Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.
> 
> ...



se me olvido la zona de control FranR style ..........soory


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Dic 2013)

Ah!! se me olvidaba. 2,3 horas diarias delante del ordeñador, analizando, estudiando y buscando posis ganadoras yyyy leyendo y aprendiendo de mucha gente de por aqui.. GRACIAS!!:Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.
> 
> Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.
> 
> ...




me lo voy a apuntar para el año que viene, con estos ratios.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.
> 
> Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.
> 
> ...



O tienes un sueldo que dobla a la media de burbuja o pones poco dinero en operaciones.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.
> 
> Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso: Enhorabuena. 

Sería mucho pedir que nos dijeras que posis llevas ahora?


----------



## egarenc (5 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> O tienes un sueldo que dobla a la media de burbuja o pones poco dinero en operaciones.



en cualquier caso, por decir algo, a un sueldo de 2500€ ese 18% es casi 500 leuros mensuales y para mi está dpm, congrat. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (5 Dic 2013)

palabras de gacelo, mañana creo que deberiamos rebotar, momento de cerrar cortos con plusvis. Pero nada mas, no hay que comprar nada del xurribex hasta que alcancemos al dax, que lo alcanzaremos


----------



## juanfer (5 Dic 2013)

Todas estas bajadas son porque al final no hay Ltro en el BCE.


----------



## Abner (5 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la soltada de hoy es de más o menos de 700 contratos puede que halla rebote entre 955x-9530 le doy también una extensión de 20 puntos por la parte de arriba, por abajo 933x y quizás 9270-9220.
> Podemos irmos en los próximos días aún más abajo, ojo al dato en 2 días han soltado +1500 y que el otro día que hablo Draghí nos fuimos a 1002x para después bajar unos 300 puntos un "colega" metio unos 2000 negativos de un golpe en 9999 (se esta poniendo hasta arriba de pasta, contando el rebote en 946x) y aún no ha "aparecido"
> 
> 
> Se me olvida, Zona de Control (9419-9456)(f)



No me salen tantos, aprox la mitad de contratos que a ti, unos -400. 
Coincido con el nivel de abajo, 9327f. aprox. Por arriba, el nivel más cercano sin tocar, el 9580f (poco probable por lo lejos que está). El saldo leoncio sería bastante negativo contando desde el 21/11.


----------



## egarenc (5 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores sigan bajandome las eonicas, pero por lo que mas quieran subanme las azucareras.
> 
> MMjr hablando de objetivos bajistas, Kujire asomanso la narix, ausencia total de MM. Ciertamente las señales asustan, en cualquier momento entrara el Sargento blandiendo la motosierra llena de pechopalomistas.
> 
> Toy sustao. Yo invoco la presencia de MM o Fran200 solo su presencia puede librarnos del maligno [el guano de pocoyo].



te fías de las asuquitas?

_
Suedzucker AG (SZU) slid to a 15-month low after Exane BNP Paribas predicted that the end of the “highly regulated” European sugar market will cut earnings at the continent’s biggest supplier of the dietary staple almost in half by 2018.
Suedzucker dropped as much as 7.1 percent in Frankfurt trading to 22.94 euros, the lowest intraday price since May 2012. The shares traded down 5.8 percent at 10:43 a.m. as volumes exceeded the three-months daily average.
The European Union sets limits on producer sales and imports of sugar, which props up prices. The EU will abolish the quotas system by 2017 as part of a wider reform of the common agricultural policy announced on June 26.
“The new EU sugar world will be structurally less attractive for both investors and industry participants,” Jeff Stent, a London-based analyst at Exane BNP Paribas, said in a report today. “Suedzucker will likely require material restructuring and capital expenditure to compete in the new world.”
Stent estimated that earnings before interest, tax and amortization in 2018 will be 45 percent below 2013 levels.
Stent lowered its rating on the Mannheim, Germany-based company to underperform from neutral and *cut the target price by 46 percent to 15 euros.*
The stock has dropped 23 percent this year, valuing the company at 4.75 billion euros ($6.26 billion)._

Suedzucker Shares Slide as End to EU Subsidies Beckons - Bloomberg


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2013)

en Renesola pueden ver lo que es romper una directriz alcista con volumen y gap. Con dos cohones.

Sucede as usual, los mercados y muchos valores están ya lejos del techo y ahora es cuando comienzan las caídas importantes. Gacelas a miles trabadas.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2013 at 22:54 ----------

mucho cuidado porque los hay que llevan ganados más de 100,000 USD por contrato en el SP y los hay que llevan más de 1,000 contratos así que no van a dejar que sus ganancias se esfumen.

Pero la contrapartida ya la hemos visto en el pasado, un velón verde lo arregla de nuevo pero esta vez tanto IBEX y DAX están corrigiendo por adelantado. Ya hay muchos activos lejos del máximo. Particularmente importante la leña que están metiendo al oro y a la plata.


----------



## egarenc (5 Dic 2013)

Pirata, hasta donde decian tus rayas que caían las Timofónicas? gracias


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

qué parado está esto. mañana hay bolsa?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué parado está esto. mañana hay bolsa?



Si, si hay, y si mi basura de valor acaba en rojo hacemos el pleno semanal.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué parado está esto. mañana hay bolsa?



Si, hay bolsa, para que podamos acabar la semana con el culo como la bandera de Japón.


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, hay bolsa, para que podamos acabar la semana con el culo como la bandera de Japón.



Son caídas sanas. Llevo unas semanas bastante aburrido, algún pequeño crash no vendría mal para hacer una recogida de acciones a buen precio.Yo ahora mismo tendría cuidado con BBVA y San,los veo muy caros (48000 y 70000 millones)


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2013)

la cuña cantada hace días ha funcionado muy bien. El estocástico le pone ilusión a romper los 1780 y dar al menos opción a otros 20 pipos bajistas.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Son caídas sanas. Llevo unas semanas bastante aburrido, algún pequeño crash no vendría mal para hacer una recogida de acciones a buen precio.Yo ahora mismo tendría cuidado con BBVA y San,los veo muy caros (48000 y 70000 millones)



hoy SAN da salida en todos

y la escapada de manos es alucinante

como la de bkt ayer


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy SAN da salida en todos
> 
> y la escapada de manos es alucinante
> 
> como la de bkt ayer



Ahora mismo están descontando el mejor escenario posible, viendo los niveles de endeudamiento publico asi como la deflacion de sueldos me parece demasiado precipitado la verdad.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

hay que recordar también que en un entorno de corrección existe un trade que no falla.

Abrir un spread con la pata larga en el Santander y la pata corta en BBVA. La inversión en ambas patas tiene que ser con la misma cantidad de dinero. Tiene la ventaja de que el "que el San lo haga mejor que el BBVA" también funciona hacia arriba.
Arriesgando más pero con más reward puede construirse el spread igualando el número de títulos en ambas "patas". Al contrario que el anterior, aun subiendo el SAN más que el BBVA se puede romper el trade.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> hay que recordar también que en un entorno de corrección existe un trade que no falla.
> 
> Abrir un spread con la pata larga en el Santander y la pata corta en BBVA. La inversión en ambas patas tiene que ser con la misma cantidad de dinero. Tiene la ventaja de que el "que el San lo haga mejor que el BBVA" también funciona hacia arriba.
> Arriesgando más pero con más reward puede construirse el spread igualando el número de títulos en ambas "patas". Al contrario que el anterior, aun subiendo el SAN más que el BBVA se puede romper el trade.



Buff eso es meterse en aguas demasiado pantanosas, BBVA y San hace tiempo que dejaron de ser lo mismo, no operan en los mismos países y sus modelos de negocio no se parecen en nada.A mi me preocupa la posición de Botín en Brasil,la morosidad esta por las nubes y recordemos que es de los países mas violentos del mundo.A estos precios igual hasta me planteo pillar unas pocas opciones a 2 años vista para la banca alemana otro poco para el al Santander y otro poquito a la banca italiana


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Buff eso es meterse en aguas demasiado pantanosas, BBVA y San hace tiempo que dejaron de ser lo mismo, no operan en los mismos países y sus modelos de negocio no se parecen en nada.A mi me preocupa la posición de Botín en Brasil,la morosidad esta por las nubes y recordemos que es de los países mas violentos del mundo.



Ojos antes que cerebro, no trates de comparar las empresas. Vale con el efecto estadístico que maximiza la probabilidad de que el trade planteado vaya en modo successfull.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojos antes que cerebro, no trates de comparar las empresas. Vale con el efecto estadístico que maximiza la probabilidad de que el trade planteado vaya en modo successfull.



A estos niveles creo que da igual Manolo que Benito, estan los dos carisimos. Entre estos los alemanes e italianos por el lado corto tarde o temprano darán pasta.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 00:47 ----------

minuto 46

http://www.ivoox.com/burbuja-deuda-publica-economia-directa-21-10-2013-audios-mp3_rf_2467929_1.html

No tengo ninguna duda de que acabaremos con inflación, la cuestión es cuando??

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiperinflación_en_la_República_de_Weimar

No se que forero fue el que publico hace unas semanas los ciclos en función de las estaciones pero me el gráfico me pareció muy interesante.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> bufff, vaya semanita!
> 
> vamos a apartar un poco los temas bursátiles..
> 
> ...



Me logé por esta imagen :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (6 Dic 2013)

Entro en ACI...que dios nos coja confesados.
Y esperando a las telefónicas en 11,20 o así.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Dic 2013)

Guanos dias, ni rebote ni ostias, que bonito esta todo rojo, huele a.... Navidad


----------



## amago45 (6 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Guanos dias, ni rebote ni ostias, que bonito esta todo rojo, huele a.... Navidad



No hay volumen, todo el mundo en la cama aun 
quizá cuando amanezca USA algo se mueva ienso:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El posible verde puede venir precedido de un 368 (c), barriendo posis. Pero es buen punto para tratar de pillar el movimiento.



Dele una oportunidad al POTRA


----------



## Felix (6 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dele una oportunidad al POTRA



368 tocados y hundidos. ¿Nos giramos o nos hundimos Fran?


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dele una oportunidad al POTRA



Sus 350 rebasados, A ver qué pasa.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dele una oportunidad al POTRA



Los niveles de muy bajo que nombra en su blog, se refiere a hoy? los 9200


----------



## Abner (6 Dic 2013)

Nivel 9327 vmmp y mio a la vista. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A estos niveles creo que da igual Manolo que Benito, estan los dos carisimos. Entre estos los alemanes e italianos por el lado corto tarde o temprano darán pasta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 00:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Hamijo Ponzi, no sé si te refieres a este gráfico



Poco tiene que ver con las estaciones del año.

Se trata de las estaciones del Cilo Largo de Kondratieff.

Estamos en el invierno y va a ser muy, muy largo.

Te dejo una lectura más que recomendable y estoy de acuerdo que tras esta etapa deflacionaria, vamos a salir con una inflación de caballo

http://www.larsschall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Thunder_Road_-_December.pdf

Guanos días y tal ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (6 Dic 2013)

habia hoy a las 14:30 datos de empleo usanos creo, buena oportunidad para dar-nos la estocada


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

bankia 0.90


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo Ponzi, no sé si te refieres a este gráfico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a ese me refería, ya se que no son las estaciones del año pero son usadas para representar las partes del ciclo económico.
El ciclo actual me tiene un poco descolocado,no es lo mismo en unas zonas que en otras, además es mas largo de lo normal.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 03:14 ----------

acciona de 48,10 a 39,30 en 15 días


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Dic 2013)

Nueva entrada en ferrovial. buscando dividendos y minusvalías para compensar.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si a ese me refería, ya se que no son las estaciones del año pero son usadas para representar las partes del ciclo económico.
> El ciclo actual me tiene un poco descolocado,no es lo mismo en unas zonas que en otras, además es mas largo de lo normal.



Tenía dudas de si estábamos transicionando entre el Otoño y el Invierno.

En USA tal vez sea así pero en España ya estamos en pleno Invierno y la deflación va a quebrar todo aquello que está atando a la economía en el fondo del guano.

Va a ser una lección histórica. Básicamente no se puede salir con una deuda descomunal y como no se puede pagar: habrá que cambiar en especie.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> saludos hannibal



Ya no se a que valor se refería, hoy estoy de fiesta :fiesta: ayer deje sl puestis en todos y a lo que salga antes. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 10:55 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo balance anual de mis entradas en bolsa. Solo Ibex.
> 
> Resultados: 68% de aciertos y 32% de perdidas.
> 
> ...



Mi % es parecido pero creo que esperare a fin de mes para hacer balance porque igual se me estropea en este mes ::

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

Por sensibilizar a la muchachada y tal

La huida hacia delante de Mariano Rajoy - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya no se a que valor se refería, hoy estoy de fiesta :fiesta: ayer deje sl puestis en todos y a lo que salga antes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



a las putas faes ::

mira que estoy tentado de entrar en FRS a 0,375... y vender en 2 días en 0,39


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

qué poco gusta la vela que está haciendo hoy el SP. Como no cambie y busque los mínimos para definir un cuerpo rojo ................. puede haber una buena atrapada a los bajistas. De momento, es una vela de vuelta potencial que no es para nada diferente a cómo lo ha hecho en otras veces recientes.

Mucho cuidado con el escenario a elegir porque ahora está en cuestión la continuidad de las bajadas. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

compro t.reunidas para 2014.



disfruten de pagar impuestos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

Ahí va timofónica,

En el seamonkey la comentaré luego.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

estáis viendo acciona?
que está perdiendo el 61,80% de la subida...
se va a los 38 y los 33

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 04:33 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> compro t.reunidas para 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> disfruten de pagar impuestos.



yo dí orden en su día a 36,90

si entran, saldré pronto en el rebote, creo que perder ese fibo la lleva a 31.


----------



## osoguanoso (6 Dic 2013)

Guanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

osoguanoso dijo:


> Guanooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Sólo en el mierdibex ::::::

Es casualidad y tal 8:8:8:


----------



## sr.anus (6 Dic 2013)

como tengamos un empujoncitos de los usanos a las 14:30, me voy a reir, nos pueden mandar muy abajo


----------



## egarenc (6 Dic 2013)

se trata sólo de una correción sana y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo en el mierdibex ::::::
> 
> Es casualidad y tal 8:8:8:



La importancia del ibex quedará patente cuando esta tarde arrastre al SP a los infiernos... ¿o era al revés? :ouch:


----------



## osoguanoso (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo en el mierdibex ::::::
> 
> Es casualidad y tal 8:8:8:



Compra jazztel,es la compañia del futuro ::


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

osoguanoso dijo:


> Compra jazztel,es la compañia del futuro ::



Yo sólo vendo Guano.

Los vendedores de crecepelo anal, al final segunda puerta a la derecha ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

osoguanoso dijo:


> Compra jazztel,es la compañia del futuro ::



pues no lo descarto, aguanta en el fibo 

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 05:26 ----------

el guano se producirá en cuanto SAN pierda los 6.15


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Dic 2013)

según la trampa bajista que hicieron el Miércoles, ya deberíamos estar cerca de los 9300f sin titubeos... pero parece que están anulando el movimiento porque están vendiendo un buen paquete hoy desde las 9:15


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estáis viendo acciona?
> que está perdiendo el 61,80% de la subida...
> se va a los 38 y los 33
> 
> ...



Aun no es el momento, pero no dudo en que llegaran a ser rentables.

[YOUTUBE]puZ6JqwFbJo[/YOUTUBE]

Algunos datos de interés

*Capitaliza por 2300 mill*

Año 2011

recompra acciones por 154 mill

dividendo 191 mill

Rentabilidad del accionista = 15%

Año 2012

recompra acciones por 48 mill
dividendo 184 mill

Rentabilidad para el accionista = 10%

Entrecanales controla el 55% de la empresa, se esta jugando a día de hoy 1255 mill

Tienen una buena caja asi que no creo que pasen problemas de liquidez a corto plazo pero tienen que vender algo si o si, yo voto por transmideterranea

Servicios Logísticos y de Transporte - ACCIONA

Son los dueños de la gestora de fondos mas rentable de España de los últimos 20 años,si los gestores han sabido crear valor comprando fuera supongo que entrecanales estara bien asesorado.En este caso es bien sencillo, cuando parames compre acciona ese sera el momento de entrar

A dia de hoy si quieres un holding que este dentro de energias renovables creo que este esta mejor gestionado

Capitaliza por 880 mill con 1100 mill de caja y equivalentes

CIR SPA (CIR:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

El 45% del holding esta en manos de Cofide (Rodolfo De Benedetti)

http://www.cirgroup.com/investors/major-shareholders.html

Año 2011

Recompra acciones por 93 mill
dividendo 18 mill

Rentabilidad del accionista = 12%

Año 2012

Recompra acciones por 66 mill
Dividendo 18 mill

Rentabilidad accionista = 9,5%

La verdad que a la larga las empresas familiares o donde los directivos se juegan su propio patrimonio suelen dar mejor resultado.La recompra de acciones es un plus muy importante


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

sí, sí, pero es que acciona cuando corrige lo hace desde el 28%-38% y camino lleva otra vez

el ibex tiene pinta de empezar otra onda a los 9300 y esperar ahí a USA


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no es el momento, pero no dudo en que llegaran a ser rentables.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]puZ6JqwFbJo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




En rankia, bdl333 le mete un repaso con el tema de la deuda y tira más por una posible ampliación de capital

Acciona: las consecuencias del apalancaliento financiero. - Rankia


Por cierto, menudo sapo me estoy comiendo en tubos, era una inversión a largo plazo pero no de esta forma :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, sí, pero es que acciona cuando corrige lo hace desde el 28%-38% y camino lleva otra vez
> 
> el ibex tiene pinta de empezar otra onda a los 9300 y esperar ahí a USA



Tiene una buena diversificación.

Energía - ACCIONA

El problema es que se ha metido en tantas historias y via deuda que ahora se le esta atragantado el negocio.

Acciona vende su emblemática naviera, Trasmediterránea. Entrecanales ha recibido ofertas de Fernando Fernández Tapias y varios fondos de capital riesgo

Tarde o temprano saldrán adelante,jugarse mas de 1000 mill es suficiente incentivo



Montegrifo dijo:


> En rankia, bdl333 le mete un repaso con el tema de la deuda y tira más por una posible ampliación de capital
> 
> Acciona: las consecuencias del apalancaliento financiero. - Rankia
> 
> ...




Puede ser si no les queda otra opcion pero yo creo que entrecanales intentara no llegar a eso porque es su propio patrimonio. La venta de transmediterranea se esta atragantando. Yo hasta que no vea que cambia algo no creo que me plantee una entrada


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

bankinter otro valor que jode la gráfica. le podemos ver en 3,90 o así, que os parece?


edito: san ha perdido los 6.15

ergo guano, un poco más
y si pierde 6.10 llega el día tonueliano, si el dow acompaña


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Dic 2013)

A mi el que me esta poniendo de los nervios es Indra, me meti en 11,25 por su bonito HCHi y la hija puta no es capaz de rebotar en la clavicular, incluso cada dia parece mas probable que se anule la figura


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

Por la capitalizacion que tiene el santander si dividimos la misma por las acciones que había en circulacion en 2009 seria como si cotizase a 8,5

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de BANCO SANTANDER, S.A.


----------



## alimon (6 Dic 2013)

Se me están empezandon a romper niveles en la mitad de lo que llevo en cartera. Veremos el cierre de hoy, pero de respetar SL, pueden hacer una limpieza interesante en el gacelerío.

BKT en 3,90 e incluso toque a 3,82-83, la veo yo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Dic 2013)

Suelto ayer las bio porque las pensaba re comprar mas abajo y hoy fiesta verde :fiu


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> A mi el que me esta poniendo de los nervios es Indra, me meti en 11,25 por su bonito HCHi y la hija puta no es capaz de rebotar en la clavicular, incluso cada dia parece mas probable que se anule la figura



la espero en 10.15


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Se me están empezandon a romper niveles en la mitad de lo que llevo en cartera. Veremos el cierre de hoy, pero de respetar SL, pueden hacer una limpieza interesante en el gacelerío.
> 
> BKT en 3,90 e incluso toque a 3,82-83, la veo yo.



Creo que alguien ya lo comento ayer, semana roja. Gacelas fuera y rally de fin de los leoncios la semana que viene


----------



## osoguanoso (6 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qE0B5rYdy8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aitor33 (6 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> A mi el que me esta poniendo de los nervios es Indra, me meti en 11,25 por su bonito HCHi y la hija puta no es capaz de rebotar en la clavicular, incluso cada dia parece mas probable que se anule la figura



Lo mismo, está en situación de indecisión a ver que sentido toma y si no sl y que la den.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

¿Dónde se puede consultar el premarket de valores USA?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Creo que alguien ya lo comento ayer, semana roja. Gacelas fuera y rally de fin de los leoncios la semana que viene



sí, pero no dijo exactamente rally "para arriba"


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, pero no dijo exactamente rally "para arriba"



No siempre llueve a gusto de todos


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede consultar el premarket de valores USA?



Mete en google "premarket ANR" y pinchas en el enlace del nasdaq.

ANR o la que quieras.


Jamás había visto posi de 2.000k a la compra en bankia....

Resulta tan evidente comprar en 0,901 y estar protegido.....pobre gacela:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede consultar el premarket de valores USA?



BATS Exchange | Current Most Active

R3v3, no es NYSE pero los precios_ no deberían_ ser diferentes


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

SAN en 6.10

las puertas del infierno empiezan a abrirse


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> BATS Exchange | Current Most Active
> 
> R3v3, no es NYSE pero los precios_ no deberían_ ser diferentes



...Excepto en valores de baja capitalización. Ahí, cuidado...

La web de Nasdaq va bien, pero claro no están todos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Quiero mirar ANR para volver a entrar, pero no me atrevo a poner una orden antes de la apertura no sea que me coma un mega gap.
Por ahora las páginas dicen que no hay órdenes.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Quiero mirar ANR para volver a entrar, pero no me atrevo a poner una orden antes de la apertura no sea que me coma un mega gap.
> Por ahora las páginas dicen que no hay órdenes.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Cuidado que va cargada de cortos


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

De los más nombrados solo aguantan Bankia y ACX más o menos. Y Ebro/Enagas por dividendo un poco.


----------



## alimon (6 Dic 2013)

Peponazo en USA con el dato de empleo.

Pero ojo, que estos movimientos son traicioneros y se suelen dar la vuelta.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> *Peponazo en USA* con el dato de empleo.
> 
> Pero ojo, que estos movimientos son traicioneros y se suelen dar la vuelta.



Cantado en vivo y en directo:Aplauso: , qué suerte tenemos!!!Esto es mejor que aquellas tardes emocionantes con José Mª García


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la soltada de hoy es de más o menos de 700 contratos puede que halla rebote entre 955x-9530 le doy también una extensión de 20 puntos por la parte de arriba, *por abajo 933x y quizás 9270-9220.*
> Podemos irmos en los próximos días aún más abajo, ojo al dato en 2 días han soltado +1500 y que el otro día que hablo Draghí nos fuimos a 1002x para después bajar unos 300 puntos un "colega" metio unos 2000 negativos de un golpe en 9999 (se esta poniendo hasta arriba de pasta, contando el rebote en 946x) y aún no ha "aparecido"
> 
> 
> Se me olvida, Zona de Control (9419-9456)(f)



menuda porra..... este último nivel no me creía ni yo....cuídadin con el rebote....


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Soy un crack.... orden largo Ibex(f) 9215, mínimo 9220 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...Excepto en valores de baja capitalización. Ahí, cuidado...
> 
> La web de Nasdaq va bien, pero claro no están todos.



acaso insinúas que a la gente le gustan los chicharros?????


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

nos han trolleado 100 puntos.

queremos guano coño!


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

20 onzas más aprovechando el spike


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

joder! quién ha hecho rebotar al ibex? los bancos y constructoras no han sido


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Ya hay datos de ANR, va plana.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Interdin es una puta basura de plataforma.... joder!


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

Premarket de las americanas verde que te quiero verde aunque yo ya no me fío de nada ienso:


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

hay que recordar la regla del 0,75%.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

El índice de desempleo en Estados Unidos bajó tres décimas al 7% en noviembre, cuando la economía tuvo una ganancia neta de 203.000 puestos de trabajo, informó hoy el gobierno.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> al 4º toque a la zona mencionada, lo han perforado.
> 
> Hay figura que marca largos en los 9080f, si sale bien, puede haber buen r:R sino el SL esta bien.



se ha respetado el SL, apertura con gap al alza y despues de despiojarse, fdax 9180



piraton: me gusta ese graf. de TEF, en especial esos picos de volumen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

No pueden tardar 30 segundos en meter a mercado una puta orden.... Son lo peor!


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2013)

cuidado mi ojos no engañan acaba de aparecer +1500 negativos stop firmes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pueden tardar 30 segundos en meter a mercado una puta orden.... Son lo peor!



Es porque hay cola para comprar....::

Veo que sigues con el plan tito gilito.... este finde actualizo el gráf


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> abro largos ibex



comprado ibex en minimos......


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> hay que recordar la regla del 0,75%.



Mande??? 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es porque hay cola para comprar....::
> 
> Veo que sigues con el plan tito gilito.... este finde actualizo el gráf



En mi caso vender.... largo 8325, está el precio en 70, meto las órdenes de venta a 65 y se queda la plataforma pájara pensando.... Entre estos inútiles y los piratas de IG da asquito operar.

Voy a salir a correr un rato o me voy a quedar de mala ostia toda la tarde ::

Las onzas son elefantes..... tengo 20 pendientes de recoger ya a 17.77 y 17.83 las 20 que he comprado hoy. Cuando se acabe el mundo podré pagar en plata o latunes


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

por cierto, los que esperáis un crack en la bolsa, ya podéis ir cambiando el escenario.

2014 nuevas subidas en todos los indices: japon, usa, ibex.


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> por cierto, los que esperáis un crack en la bolsa, ya podéis ir cambiando el escenario.
> 
> 2014 nuevas subidas en todos los indices: japon, usa, ibex.



Si lo tuviese tan claro iría largo con tólogordo.

En cambio, si bien no creo venga un crack, sí una visitilla a los 8.000 o 7.500 estaría bien....

...y luego ya si se quieren recrear y extenderse hasta el fondo del fondo bienvenido sea:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si lo tuviese tan claro iría largo con tólogordo.
> 
> En cambio, si bien no creo venga un crack, sí una visitilla a los 8.000 o 7.500 estaría bien....
> 
> ...y luego ya si se quieren recrear y extenderse hasta el fondo del fondo bienvenido sea:fiufiu:



Los tiernos culitos de los larguistas chicharreros no aguantarían hasta un 7500 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> por cierto, los que esperáis un crack en la bolsa, ya podéis ir cambiando el escenario.
> 
> 2014 nuevas subidas en todos los indices: japon, usa, ibex.



yo tampoco lo tengo tan claro a partir de febrero


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los tiernos culitos de los larguistas chicharreros no aguantarían hasta un 7500 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si alguien se queda pillado después de leer lo que se lee aquí es para que se lo haga mirar:8:

Los chicharros son algo muy serio, hablamos de perder el 70% fácilmente....o incluso más.


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si lo tuviese tan claro iría largo con tólogordo.
> 
> En cambio, si bien no creo venga un crack, sí una visitilla a los 8.000 o 7.500 estaría bien....
> 
> ...y luego ya si se quieren recrear y extenderse hasta el fondo del fondo bienvenido sea:fiufiu:



no veremos los 8000,..


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si alguien se queda pillado después de leer lo que se lee aquí es para que se lo haga mirar:8:
> 
> Los chicharros son algo muy serio, hablamos de perder el 70% fácilmente....o incluso más.



Los hay.

Es como los que defendéis los mierda-zulos sobrevalorados en los PAUs del Norte de Madrid ...

pero no quiero ensuciar este jilo con las desgracias de los pepitorros premium ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si alguien se queda pillado después de leer lo que se lee aquí es para que se lo haga mirar:8:



Si alguien hace caso a todo lo que se lee aquí hace tiempo que hubiese palmado todo su patrimonio yendo corto. Creo que somos el único foro de bolsa siemprebajista de la red ::

Tonuel es mi Dios y Bertok su profeta.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mande??? 8:



generalmente cuando se abre con más del 0,75 arriba o con menos del -0,75 abajo .............. durante la sesión se ven targets en la misma dirección pero hasta el 1,5%.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 15:18 ----------

estamos hablando de que se pudiera ver el 1809 en plan frenesí.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

Menudo troleo en el Ibex aprovechando el festivo.


----------



## juanfer (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede consultar el premarket de valores USA?



En Ig si tienes los datos de acciones usa sale.


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si alguien hace caso a todo lo que se lee aquí hace tiempo que hubiese palmado todo su patrimonio yendo corto. Creo que somos el único foro de bolsa siemprebajista de la red ::
> 
> Tonuel es mi Dios y Bertok su profeta.



Sï, pero estamos hablando de un tema concreto, el de los chicharros.

Y viene al caso el famoso STOP.

El que aguante un chicharro hasta los 7.500 es que no ha aplicado stops, algo que por aquí se ha dicho por activa y pasiva que son fundamentales. 

Ya sean del 15% o del 2%.

jaja, y sí....qué obsesión con ir corto....también hay que entender que estamos en burbuja...otro mundo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En Ig si tienes los datos de acciones usa sale.



¿Dónde? Tengo el ticker de la acción abierto y marca el cierre de ayer.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> generalmente cuando se abre con más del 0,75 arriba o con menos del -0,75 abajo .............. durante la sesión se ven targets en la misma dirección pero hasta el 1,5%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 15:18 ----------
> 
> estamos hablando de que se pudiera ver el 1809 en plan frenesí.



Pues el SP a +0'94% en premarket 
A ver si peponea un poco que vaya semanita que llevábamos!


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2013)

¿cómo era aquello que se solía decir de "viernes terminal"?

si el trolliIbex acaba cerrando con -1% o más bajo, bajo en calzoncillos al opencuerno a por bebercio ::


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

que asco que se filtre información de datos.......minutos antes de la subida ya estaba entrando volumen enorme y volatilidad...señal de suelo.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sï, pero estamos hablando de un tema concreto, el de los chicharros.
> 
> Y viene al caso el famoso STOP.
> 
> ...



Bro, me das miedo. Eres reptiliano


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Ojo con la subida de hoy, no la veo muy afianzada :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿cómo era aquello que se solía decir de "viernes terminal"?
> 
> si el trolliIbex acaba cerrando con -1% o más bajo, bajo en calzoncillos al opencuerno a por bebercio ::



espera aun

Los ingresos particulares en EEUU bajaron el 0,1 por ciento en el mes de octubre, su primer desde desde enero de este año, tras un alza del 0,5 por ciento en septiembre, dijo el Departamento de Comercio.

La cartera de pedidos de la industria alemana cede un 2,2% en octubre

La cartera de pedidos de la industria alemana cedió en octubre un 2,2% frente al mes anterior por la caída de la demanda de grandes encargos y de bienes de capital, informó hoy el Ministerio de Economía.


----------



## alimon (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sï, pero estamos hablando de un tema concreto, el de los chicharros.
> 
> Y viene al caso el famoso STOP.
> 
> ...




Si, pero aplicar SL del 5% como hace mucha gente, o stops dinámicos con el mismo porcentaje, en cualquier chicharro es igual de suicida que no llevarlo, aunque sea mental y del 20%.

Se pierde tanta o más pasta, y encima ganas mala hostia por perder el movimiento.


Yo soy de la opinión que en la mayoría de chicharros, lo que hay que tener más o menos claro son los niveles a los que NO debe cerrar.

Pero es muy normal que esos niveles te los violen a lo largo de la sesión, para después dejarla donde estaba o subirla.

Se ha visto en Bankia, en Ezentis, en toda la chicharrería constructora, y sin ir más lejos, ahí tienes hoy a Sacyr, que se habrán follado en un día a la mitad de la gacelería, y ahora en verde.


Por supuesto, esto queda anulado en casos de un agente externo tipo noticias que afecten al valor, o concursos...... entonces hay qu salir por patas, si se puede.....


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2013)

me voy dando un agua ... y repasando a cuchilla ciertas partes :S


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

150pips al ibex y a otra cosa.

Modaba! - YouTube


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bro, me das miedo. Eres reptiliano



Me conformo con ser de letras, norteño y del atleti... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me conformo con ser de letras, norteño y del atleti... Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



joder, tron. Das más miedo todavía ::::::


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2013)

bernie decía hace tiempo, quizá por lo veía inalcanzable, que con la tasa de desempleo en el 7% retiraría completamente el QE. Vamos, que lanzaría un taper agresivo.

Here we are!!!!, Where are we going to go?.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

sacyr -0,5% ejem


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me conformo con ser de letras, norteño y del atleti... Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Esto me recuerda a una anécdota en Calella donde a un amigo no le dejaron entrar en una discoteca. ¿Cuándo preguntó al segurata el por qué? Le respondió mirándolo con desaprobación: "son muchas cosas" :::XX:


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

Muy recomendable audio sobre el Ciclo Largo de Kondratieff

El delirio económico – Economía Directa 05-12-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Robopoli (6 Dic 2013)

Hay algo que no me termina de gustar. Ojalá me equivoque pero veo que el Nasdaq empieza a hacer la caidita ya clásica.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

Entro en AIG, está en la base del canal alcista y de momento parece que lo quiere respetar.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

a bankia le salvó la campana a las 14.00h en el 0.90

tiene pinta que le ha gustado el sonido


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a una anécdota en Calella donde a un amigo no le dejaron entrar en una discoteca. ¿Cuándo preguntó al segurata el por qué? Le respondió mirándolo con desaprobación: "son muchas cosas" :::XX:



pfff...ayer tuve que lidiar con unos porteros de un garito porque echaron a un excompañero que por casualidad me encontré en la puerta cuando me iba, no le dejaban entrar a coger su cazadora.

Al irme yo me lo encontré de frente y con cara de pena me dijo: "ayúdame"

Lo mejor es que hablé con el portero y me dice: "ese tío está loco, se ha puesto a decirnos que no sabemos derecho concursal y no sé qué de impugnar la junta de accionistas"::

Le acompañé dentro, no encontró la chaqueta, en la cual llevaba las llaves de casa y se tuvo que esperar durante hora y media en la puerta a -2 grados y en camisa hasta que cerrasen el garito y ver si estaba por ahí la chaqueta.

No se más, estos críos....:XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

Ayer estuve dudando si entrar en ANR a 6,85.... Ahora ya va por 7,05.

Creo que ya tengo suficiente con las Walter pero tienta mucho.


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a bankia le salvó la campana a las 14.00h en el 0.90
> 
> tiene pinta que le ha gustado el sonido



A las 14:35 exactamente, había 2.000k a la compra y justo cuando desaparecían (quedaban 25k) pegó esto el subidón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Como diría mi abuela: "Vaya juntas gastas"


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como diría mi abuela: "Vaya juntas gastas"



Dios me libre....me lo encontré de casualidad, iba más cocido que el marisco el chaval...:Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ayer estuve dudando si entrar en ANR a 6,85.... Ahora ya va por 7,05.
> 
> Creo que ya tengo suficiente con las Walter pero tienta mucho.



Tranquilo, ese autobús pasa muchas veces por la misma parada, ya subirás la próxima :rolleye:

JCPenney continua el descenso hacia el infierno.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Dic 2013)

joder como me han trolleado, he soltado la mitad de los cortos del churribex en el rebote de las 14:30 cuando perdia el ibex un 0,8 aprox, roza el verde y otra vez para abajo


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a bankia le salvó la campana a las 14.00h en el 0.90
> 
> tiene pinta que le ha gustado el sonido



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/456949-creo-que-bankia-a-subir.html

bankia ya hicimos la unica operación anual que se podia hacer.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/456949-creo-que-bankia-a-subir.html


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

es que yo la veo bastante más abajo que hoy... por mucha pasta que pongan en 0.90


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2013)

Vaya sesión troleante para ser festivo. Capaces de hacer el verde, pero llegando al límite de elasticidad de los esfinter.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

Quien compra y quien vende (1ª semana diciembre) | Stamina Traders


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

son largos ibex.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

La semana pasada entré en Prisa y en dos días me volaron el stop pero parece que está con ganas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2013)

Corto EUR/USD 1.37


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2013)

9400 que cachondos.....


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Dic 2013)

creo que siguen vendidos desde los 9150f (FDAX) y que el rebote de las 14:35 es un farol...

estamos en zona de dilatación...


----------



## mpbk (6 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> son largos ibex.



otros 80 pips:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: menudo dia

el lunes más subidas.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

Estoy echando una ojeada a las cuentas de Acciona y esta cotizando a unos niveles de descuento inauditos.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

A menos de la mitad de su precio en libros y con un EBITDA de 1500 millones.A día de hoy creo que no hay ninguna "constructora" española con semejantes niveles de descuento.El día que vendan algo van a pegar un buen pelotazo para arriba.

Otra que me ha impresionado es Acs menuda tajada han metido a la deuda. Tienen cerca de 6000 millones en caja.Creo que es mejor posicionarse de forma indirecta por Alba

http://www.expansion.com/2013/11/15...b78ac94ef76671f7a77fa52868d5a140&t=1386351922

Y va a hacer mas caja gracias a las acciones de iberdrola

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## xavigomis (6 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy echando una ojeada a las cuentas de Acciona y esta cotizando a unos niveles de descuento inauditos.
> 
> ACCIONA SA (ANA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...




Acciona tiene truco... lo llaman Deuda y parques de renovables con unas tajadas importantes que cuestionan su rentabilidad futura.

Acciona: las consecuencias del apalancaliento financiero. - Rankia

ACS... harán caja con iberdrola, pero con unas pérdidas de aupa donde habrán palmado más del 50% de la inversión.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

Vaya pasada...Valoraron Endesa en casi 45.000 mill y encima se quedaron con las renovables

http://www.abc.es/20090220/economia...acciona-escenifican-consejo-200902201114.html

A día de hoy Acciona vale menos (2300 millones) que lo que pago por las renovables de Endesa (2900 millones)


----------



## xavigomis (6 Dic 2013)

El problema que yo le veo es que los activos ya no valen lo que pagaron o costaron, pues le han recortado los ingresos a dichos activos y además hay mucha inseguridad jurídica. Muchos parques entrarán en default, por lo que deberán ampliar capital si o si. Y eso sin que nadie garantize que no vuelven en unos meses a reducir las primas a unas explotaciones que ya van justas. 

Acciona va a tener que ampliar capital y vender activos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Acciona tiene truco... lo llaman Deuda y parques de renovables con unas tajadas importantes que cuestionan su rentabilidad futura.
> 
> Acciona: las consecuencias del apalancaliento financiero. - Rankia
> 
> ACS... harán caja con iberdrola, pero con unas pérdidas de aupa donde habrán palmado más del 50% de la inversión.



En Acs creo que con el contrato de derivados quedan bastante mitigas las perdidas.Realmente a Acciona los parques eólicos por el contrato que suscribieron con Endesa le salieron regalados,antes de la venta tenían una deuda de casi 15.000 mill.
Lo que pasa que las infraestructuras ya no tiran como antes y la energía no es el chocolate del moro que les prometieron.Ahora mismo tienen que vender activos, el negocio no da para amortizar 7500 millones de deuda.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

eroski pagó caprabo a un x3 su precio.... eran los años burbus


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> eroski pagó caprabo a un x3 su precio.... eran los años burbus



http://www.expansion.com/2007/06/06/empresas/1002535.html


6 años después

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.co...or-Caprabo-reducir-millones_0_2160983910.html


----------



## inversobres (6 Dic 2013)

Zambombazo, cuando digo que muellin es muellin.

Toda esta semana ha sido un atrapagacelos y triscada monumental. Menuda carniceria, la semana que viene vemos maximos historicos de nuevo en usa. Ha comenzado el rally de asco-navidad.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 19:51 ----------

Tenemos nueva mascota por aqui. El papertrading ej azin.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2013 at 19:53 ----------

Vix 9% abajo, estamos igual que la semana pasada. Nos quedamos sin correccion.

Felicidades hamijos, sonrian para la afoto.


----------



## James Bond (6 Dic 2013)

Atentos a AMD que lleva un par de días intentando pasar de los 3,70$, si los supera se va a los 4$.

Saludos.

P.D: Ya recomendé a AMD cuando bajo hace unas semanas a 3,04$, algún iluminao del análisis técnico la veía bajista y que se iba a los 2,8$:ouch:


----------



## inversobres (6 Dic 2013)

@janus, los cortos sp 1800 achicharrados. Estamos atacando los maximos anteriores.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)




----------



## inversobres (6 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Vaya pinta tiene ese grafico. Estamos en un momento interesante.

Nos vemos en los diezmiles en 15 dias.


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Dic 2013)

Una cosa que me va rondando la cabeza últimamente, en los próximos meses empiezan a vencer muchísimos plazos fijos de pequeños ahorradores, y no se van a renovar, no dan nada! dicen, de hecho ya hay datos del último mes la bajada de ipf que se ha producido,

Donde creéis que va a ir ese dinero?

La mayoría no lo van a gastar

Liquidez eso es perder el dinero para esa gente

Preferentes y cosas raras no

Los pisos me han dicho que van a seguir bajando

Y que más queda?...

Exacto... Oye? Esas santanderes y telefónicas ahora están a mitad de precio, verdad?

Pues me huelo unos meses fulgurantes. Esta semana ya me han preguntado un par de personas ajenas a este mundo que como está ahora la bolsa para meter un dinerillo que tiene ahí parado. Para mi, no es una señal definitiva, pero la cosa se va acercando.

Sólo tienen que dejarlo madurar un poco más durante un par de meses con un buen rally y los telediarios harán el resto.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Una cosa que me va rondando la cabeza últimamente, en los próximos meses empiezan a vencer muchísimos plazos fijos de pequeños ahorradores, y no se van a renovar, no dan nada! dicen, de hecho ya hay datos del último mes la bajada de ipf que se ha producido,
> 
> Donde creéis que va a ir ese dinero?
> 
> ...



Se está renovando todo a más de 1 año:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-otros-1-000-millones-dia-5.html#post10477806


la bolsa tiene una pinta mala para 2-3 días por todos los valores que están con el cci abajo y que se arrastrarán-lateral-rebotín aún


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Atentos a AMD que lleva un par de días intentando pasar de los 3,70$, si los supera se va a los 4$.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> P.D: Ya recomendé a AMD cuando bajo hace unas semanas a 3,04$, algún iluminao del análisis técnico la veía bajista y que se iba a los 2,8$:ouch:





Krim dijo:


> AMD (Tm) presenta su nueva APU Pandorian Xtreme, dirigido a los cortos más exigentes...
> 
> Madre mía, que ostia. Yo creo que se va ya a los 2.8 y ahí veremos.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [AMD]



Pensábamos eso, pero hoyja ustec, no pretenderá que hagamos caso de su _recomendación _comprando AMD cuando piensa que el mínimo histórico está un 36% por encima del real.



James Bond dijo:


> *Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero bueno, me tomaré esa meada fuera del tiesto como fruto de la euforia al ver las ingentes plusvalías latentes que está consiguiendo, no se lo tomo en cuenta.

Suerte con la operación.


----------



## juanfer (6 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Una cosa que me va rondando la cabeza últimamente, en los próximos meses empiezan a vencer muchísimos plazos fijos de pequeños ahorradores, y no se van a renovar, no dan nada! dicen, de hecho ya hay datos del último mes la bajada de ipf que se ha producido,
> 
> Donde creéis que va a ir ese dinero?
> 
> ...



Casualidad, las manos fuertes lo tienen todo atado y bien atado. A veces solo nosotros revisamos entre sus migajas a ver si nos cae algo.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

Al final las carboneras han acabado guaneando y pidiendo la hora, vaya vuelta que han dado desde comienzos del día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

Vamos cartago nova!!!!!!!!!!


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## egarenc (6 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos cartago nova!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:









:rolleye:


----------



## aitor33 (6 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> :rolleye:



Es que en este hilo nos gusta que ganen las gacelas y a poder ser con chicharros...


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Se está renovando todo a más de 1 año:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-otros-1-000-millones-dia-5.html#post10477806
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/482956-familiares-retiran-2-000-millones-de-euros-de-depositos.html

Yo veo un trasvase a los fondos de inversión de dos pares de narices y ya sabemos q hacen estos cuando les sobra el dinero, dudo que se queden en liquidez a final de año habiendo empapeladas como la de bankia de los amiguetes. Lo único q podemos hacer es subirnos cuando empiecen a cabalgar y tirarnos en marcha cuando vengan curvas (si es q las vemos venir)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

se acabó el rollo, me pongo a ver hermano mayor o el sálvame... :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos cartago nova!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



están en Modo depeche ON o "Depeche mode" ¿lo ha pillao? :ouch: 

primero se dejan ganar, para luego remontar y que la gente vea lo buenos que son

)


----------



## egarenc (6 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Es que en este hilo nos gusta que ganen las gacelas y a poder ser con chicharros...



el problema de las gacelas es que cuando ganan algo de platita (metáfora de meter un gol), se confian y se crecen...y entonces les viene la estocada de los leones. Dime tu porque narices después de meter el chicharro no se meten todos atrás bien juntitos y a esperar que te vengan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

Puff vaya reversal.... esto está manipulao... :no:


----------



## egarenc (6 Dic 2013)

parece que los recortes también llegaron a los científicos británicos, ahora se dedican a esto:

El Clima De La Comarca De El Hobbit Es El De Linconshire - Arte Y Entretenimiento - El Universal


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puff vaya reversal.... esto está manipulao... :no:



i told you so! 
:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> i told you so!
> :



100% true







Seamonkey sailing... tomorrow more!


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Dic 2013)

Por ser viernes y mantener las costumbres...


----------



## paulistano (6 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/482956-familiares-retiran-2-000-millones-de-euros-de-depositos.html
> 
> Yo veo un trasvase a los fondos de inversión de dos pares de narices y ya sabemos q hacen estos cuando les sobra el dinero, dudo que se queden en liquidez a final de año habiendo empapeladas como la de bankia de los amiguetes. Lo único q podemos hacer es subirnos cuando empiecen a cabalgar y tirarnos en marcha cuando vengan curvas (si es q las vemos venir)



Esto comentaba servidor en el hilo de octubre:fiufiu:



> Madre mía.... Estoy con amiguete del BBVA... Tema fondos... Me dice que hay institucionales que están empezando a pasar fondos de renta fija a renta variable....
> 
> Ya está hablando del rally de navidad...
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...urobonds-nein-nein-nein-191.html#post10082721


Al rally de navidad lo llamaba "Santas Rally".....:ouch:::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/482956-familiares-retiran-2-000-millones-de-euros-de-depositos.html
> 
> Yo veo un trasvase a los fondos de inversión de dos pares de narices y ya sabemos q hacen estos cuando les sobra el dinero, dudo que se queden en liquidez a final de año habiendo empapeladas como la de bankia de los amiguetes. Lo único q podemos hacer es subirnos cuando empiecen a cabalgar y tirarnos en marcha cuando vengan curvas (si es q las vemos venir)



Yo estoy seguro de que no. Y voy a razonarlo, porque la situación lo merece:


Ahora bien, cuando se apruebe la nueva normativa bancaria europea y sean los accionistas-bonistas-depositantes los que pierdan su dinero (sin hacer falta que el banco quiebre, basta con que baje a un nivel x de core-tier1) mucha gente, en cuanto pete Eslovenia (el 17dic son los tests y hasta entonces te recuerdo que están suspendidos los bancos allí de cotización) hará lo siguiente:

1- Se da x días de plazo a los bancos austríacos/alemanes para que salven lo que puedan de la caída de Eslovenia (que son los dueños de los bancos SL)

2- Peta Chipreslovenia con todos sus bancos, y se pone en marcha el bail-in. Mucha gente palma pasta.

3- El ruido hace que en España y otros países:

a- La gente compre bienes tangibles (oro, pisos, etc)
b- La gente saque el dinero del banco a casa u a otro país
c- La gente invierta en bolsa
d- La gente compre fondos


Opción C y D relanzan las bolsas, pero no los valores bancarios ya que son propensos a bail-in y perder todo. Cuando quiebren los bancos tendrá que ser también cuando las cajas y bancos cumplan Basel3 y hayan vendido lo que tienen en participaciones en industriales, etc, para no afectarlas tanto.

Así pues, el BCE lo tiene fácil para impulsar las bolsas, y lo sabe. 

Todo esto hace que el euro baje, la bolsa suba y no imprima dinero.

Buenas noches


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puff vaya reversal.... esto está manipulao... :no:



parece lo que no es :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Dic 2013)

Abner , ¿cuantos contratos han distribuido o acumulado? gracias


----------



## amago45 (7 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias, confusas almas. Amanece que no es poco


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2013)

Recomiendan comprar bonos expañoles ::::::

Ni a los rentistas dejan ya tranquilos - Blogs de Telón de Fondo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2013)

Pego aquí la edición del comentario de TEF (es respecto a lo que comentaba del brrrrrutal volumen:

_edito: Revisando el libro de Murphy (ya saben, el de Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros), he encontrado un par de apuntes que nos pueden ayudar a sacar algo en claro de lo que está pasando. En la pág. 154, dentro del capítulo Los modelos de cambio más importantes, habla de las púas o patrones en V y dejadme que les cite lo que alli se dice

Este patron aparece en un mercado que se ha sobreextendido tanto en una dirección que una información adversa repentina hace que el mercado se vuelva en la dirección contraria de forma repentina. A veces, la única advertencia es un cambio diario o semanal con fuerte volumen, y siendo así, no podemos agregar mucho más, excepto que esperemos que no se encuentre usted con muchos de ellos._

Buen puentazo!


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que no. Y voy a razonarlo, porque la situación lo merece:
> 
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando se apruebe la nueva normativa bancaria europea y sean los accionistas-bonistas-depositantes los que pierdan su dinero (sin hacer falta que el banco quiebre, basta con que baje a un nivel x de core-tier1) mucha gente, en cuanto pete Eslovenia (el 17dic son los tests y hasta entonces te recuerdo que están suspendidos los bancos allí de cotización) hará lo siguiente:
> ...



La verdad es que es difícil saber por donde van a salir. Yo me refiero a que mi impresión es que los fondos de inversión van a captar más dinero del que va a entrar en bolsa por inversión directa, y eso de que los fondos no van a entrar en los bancos... No es que lo dude, es que entrarán y a saco cuando se lo pidan quienes se lo tienen que pedir y ya si luego petan pues que les den por saco por intentar obtener rentabilidad es altísimas (les dirán) 
En cuanto a bienes tangibles, el sentimiento del ciudadano de a pie es que los pisos tienen que bajar más, y lo del oro la mayoría no lo entiende y si acaso una pequeña parte pero nunca meterán ahí to lo gordo. Y lo del bancolchon pues sí habrá alguno pero muchos se han vuelto muy comodones y eso es engorroso. Acaso hubo estampida con el tema de Chipre? Eso dónde esta? Eslovenia? Esos son medio rusos, no? Si es que esa gente nunca aprende!
Con esto quiero decir que los que sí que no aprendemos nunca somos los corderillos españoles, joder! Qué con todo lo que ha caído y la gente sigue yendo primero a preguntar a su oficina bancaria para ver en que sería mejor invertir. A veces pienso que se merecen que el bankiero de turno les diga eso de saque usted todo su dinero y échemelo aquí en esta bolsa de basura que se lo voy a guardar en un lugar seguro de verdad y con una super rentabilidad!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Dic 2013)

Acaso hubo estampida con el tema de Chipre? Eso dónde esta? Eslovenia? Esos son medio rusos, no?

La hubo.
Eslovenia? Austria y Alemania son los dueños.


Los valores bancarios el año que viene NO van a "ganar lo mismo" que este año, ojo con eso en Bolsa.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...agujero-que-viene-3-frentes.html#post10196742


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2013)

bastante interesante

[YOUTUBE]K11V3pFMq1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Acaso hubo estampida con el tema de Chipre? Eso dónde esta? Eslovenia? Esos son medio rusos, no?
> 
> La hubo.
> Eslovenia? Austria y Alemania son los dueños.
> ...



Creo que al precio al que cotizan los bancos viene ni que pintada esta frase de Oscar Wilde:

Cínico:Un hombre que sabe el precio de todo y el valor de nada


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2013)

Voy a tratar de ponerles cachondos pero al mismo tiempo dejar claro con un jarro de agua frío que lo siguiente puede ser un trade muy malo.

Vamos a hablar de Prisa y demostrar que puede valer más de 4 euros por acción (el reward sería impresionante) al mismo tiempo que puede entrar en suspensión de pagos de forma precipitada.

Prisa tiene un negocio decadente que es una ruina. El papel y la radio ya no volverán jamás a tener márgenes de ebitda superiores al 30% por mucho que la publicidad vuelva a subir por una supuesta (ya veremos) mejora macro de la economía. De hecho, los ingresos publicitarios están subiendo a buen ritmo y eso está disparando las cotizaciones de las acciones de Gestevisión y Antena 3TV. Pero no se engañen, difícilmente el dinero de la publicidad irá a la radio ni al papel ya que se va a concentrar en la "caja tonta" y sobre todo en los medios publicados en internet.

¿cuál es el atractivo de Prisa?.
Básicamente el Digital+ que va a tener que vender irremediablemente a Telefónica (tiene todas las papeletas) y lo va a malvender. Pudo venderlo hace muy pocos años a unos precios estupendos respecto a los que ahora se manejan. Tengan en cuenta que siempre que está TimoF rondando .............. es que van a comprar barato. Son tan castuzos que desde el minuto cero aprovechan las miserias ajenas para ganar dinero (será porque ellos son muy torpes en lo que se refiere a generación de valor más allá de apretar a los proveedores o de tirar de tarifas con el BOE en la mano).
Tienen una participación del 17% aproximadamente en Gestevisión y ésta ha subido muchísimo en el último año. Ahí sí que hay un valor importante, en concreto unos 540M que vienen a ser más del x2 de la capitalización de Prisa).

Pero el problema es muy claramente una deuda que supera los 3,200M de euros. Realmente eso no es así porque tienen una perla impresionante que se llama Santillana. Hay valoraciones de cierre actual que la ponen en los 2,200M. Eso quiere decir que Prisa tiene ahí más de 1,500M (tiene el 75%, el 25% restante está en manos de Victoria Capital Partners con un dividendo preferente de 25M anuales). Pero lo mejor es que Santillana tiene un plan de negocio que busca doblar los ingresos en los próximos 3 años y al mismo tiempo triplicar el ebitda. Pensad que es un negocio que no tiene grandes depreciaciones ni amortizaciones por lo que al final de la P&L tiene un net income muy importante.
Estamos hablando de que a la vuelta de unos años, la participación de Prisa en Santillana puede servir de por sí sola para pagar el 100% de la deuda de Prisa. Sin embargo, están en un callejón sin salida:
-No pueden esperar unos años para liquidar Santillana, limpiar toda la deuda y quedarse con un grupo empresarial como el de ahora.
-Tampoco pueden vender ahora Santillana porque se quedarían absolutamente sin generador de caja para pagar las nóminas del grupo en el mes a mes.

La solución va a venir por la banca y ella solo tiene un interés claro: maximizar el total de deuda que va a cobrar. Por lo tanto, poco les importa elegir una estrategia que maximice la creación de valor al accionista a largo plazo. Por ello, seguramente obliguen a vender ahora Digital+ y la participación en Gestevisión, además de refinanciar leoninamente la deuda. Al cabo de unos años, venden Santillana y recuperan el 100% de la deuda. En ese momento, Grupo Prisa ya no tendría ni Digital+, ni tele ni Santillana y se quedaría como un grupo como antaño pero sin ingresos por publicidad. De ahí que la gente de Liberty ha querido abordar una transformación radical del grupo hacia el mundo digital. La jugada era esa, tener una empresa viable por sí sola en lo digital y hacer caja vendiendo el resto de activos. De triunfar, hubieran dado el mayor pelotazo en muchos años en los ámbitos corporativos mundiales ..................... pero no están consiguiendo que aparezcan esos supuestos ingresos "digitales".

Hay que estar muy atentos porque si en algún momento la banca decidiera convertir deuda en acciones (capitalizar la deuda) entonces sí que se preocuparían de maximizar el valor del accionista a largo plazo y ahí sí que tendría mucho sentido invertir esperando el pelotazo que van a pegar en Santillana. Si triplican el ebitda, son varios miles de millones que sirven para hacer el mayor trasvase de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity que se recuerda en la historia de la bolsa en España.

En definitiva, que los bancos lo pueden destrozar ordenadamente para maximizar la recuperación de deudas o que se puede esperar y dar uno de los mayores pelotazos en la historia de la bolsa. Liberty lo sabía y arriesgó en la confianza de convertir al resto del grupo (no Santillana etc....) en un negocio digital. Se trajeron a gente usana de supuesto prestigio y de momento lo que han conseguido ha sido: gastar mucho dinero y no generar ingresos digitales. Aún no han perdido el último tren.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2013)

Janus el problema de Prisa es Cebrian, estamos a tan solo 3 semanas de acabar el año y ha incumplido sus promesas, no ha vendido nada de lo que dijo y no parece que tenga intencion de hacerlo.No me fió de el.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus el problema de Prisa es Cebrian, estamos a tan solo 3 semanas de acabar el año y ha incumplido sus promesas, no ha vendido nada de lo que dijo y no parece que tenga intencion de hacerlo.No me fió de el.



No le des más importancia de la que tiene. Para la empresa es un coste fijo de bastantes millones pero mandan los bancos. Ahí están metidos Liberty, TimoF y Slim. Demasiados pesos pesados como para no haber dejado los temas bien atados.

Liberty lo sostiene por intereses hasta que se refinancie y se consiga la transición empresarial a lo "digital".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2013)

Un Biopic de Bertok.....

*Synopsis*

_A post-apocalyptic tale based on a novella by Harlan Ellison. A boy communicates telepathically with his dog as they scavenge for food and sex, and they stumble into an underground society ..._​

https://yify-torrents.com/movie/A_Boy_and_His_Dog_1975


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No le des más importancia de la que tiene. Para la empresa es un coste fijo de bastantes millones pero mandan los bancos. Ahí están metidos Liberty, TimoF y Slim. Demasiados pesos pesados como para no haber dejado los temas bien atados.
> 
> Liberty lo sostiene por intereses hasta que se refinancie y se consiga la transición empresarial a lo "digital".



Probablemente, pero viendo como se tiran indirectas en la prensa cada 2-3 meses sigo pensando que Cebrian no es de fiar.Es como dejar al cargo de una fabrica de cohetes a un pirómano.Esto no quita para que de tu análisis como bueno, de hecho una vez amortizada la deuda Prisa valdrá bastante mas, el problema es que llevan así años.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Probablemente, pero viendo como se tiran indirectas en la prensa cada 2-3 meses sigo pensando que Cebrian no es de fiar.Es como dejar al cargo de una fabrica de cohetes a un pirómano.



Ese cae seguro. Los bancos pueden ser todo lo que seas pero es seguro que se unen hombro a hombro cuando se trata de ganar dinero todos juntos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ese cae seguro. Los bancos pueden ser todo lo que seas pero es seguro que se unen hombro a hombro cuando se trata de ganar dinero todos juntos.



Para mi la señal mas importante es que no ha vendido mediaset y lo ha tenido a huevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2013)

Let's go Zombies!!!!

Eat'em all!!!

Night of the Living Dead: Resurrection - YIFY Torrents

uuufff!!! un poco serie P(enca)

Dejo de verla

Let's try this one....

https://yify-torrents.com/movie/Zombex_2013

otra puta mierda..... ::


---------- Post added 07-dic-2013 at 22:09 ----------

ahhh bertok en la casa de campo puedes encontrar a Mauldin y Tepper


----------



## ane agurain (7 Dic 2013)

el Martes el botas firma a cebrian


----------



## juanfer (7 Dic 2013)

Off topic.

Esta tarde he ido a correr por la ciudad, me he fijado que no hay balcones con adornos navideños de las típicas luces. Parece ser que Iberdrola va a quitar el espíritu de la navidad con las facturas de luz.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Off topic.
> 
> Esta tarde he ido a correr por la ciudad, me he fijado que no hay balcones con adornos navideños de las típicas luces. Parece ser que Iberdrola va a quitar el espíritu de la navidad con las facturas de luz.



[youtube]m5t55rutcVQ[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let's go Zombies!!!!
> 
> Eat'em all!!!
> 
> ...



coooooño como ha cambiado la CdC :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2013)




----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

Uno de los mejores proyectos de Imtech es este y que terminan para nochebuena

http://imtech.com/EN/Investors/Downloads-IR.html

Ampliacion de la planta de Beckton

Que casualidad que es la misma planta que construyo Acciona en 2007

[youtube]eyHFtkriAco[/youtube]


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

intech en breve llegará al 1,94 de fibo

nivel para entrar si me lo preguntasen, por qué? por la curva de coppock que en mensuales (hay que mirarla así) dice que ha tocado fondo "en principio"

pero me andaría con ojo, por si cae a 1,70


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> intech en breve llegará al 1,94 de fibo
> 
> nivel para entrar si me lo preguntasen, por qué? por la curva de coppock que en mensuales (hay que mirarla así) dice que ha tocado fondo "en principio"
> 
> pero me andaría con ojo, por si cae a 1,70



Es un escenaro factible. Hasta 2015 no van a dar buenos resultados, es muy fácil que en algún momento el mercado se aburra y veamos algún pequeño crash.Si para los resultados de marzo siguen viento en popa y veo que cotizasen con un buen descuento igual hasta me planteo otra entrada. Tienen proyectos bastante majos sobre todo enfocados hacia un mundo dominado por la excasez de energías convencionales.Es raro pero les he cogido cariño y eso que es la primera acción que me genera perdidas en todo 2013,me gusta mucho Holanda y con estos ya tengo una excusa para volver


----------



## paulistano (8 Dic 2013)

Por mucho que queráis dejar caer el hilo a casi la tercera página, hay cosas de las que no se puede escapar....el de abajo a alguno le va a dejar un regalito bien bueno estos días:ouch:












Y espero no me toque a mí::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

quién estaba metido en amper?


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

A cierre de última hora en el viernes tenemos subiendo a:

Japón
China
Taiwan
India
Singapur
Hong Kong
Alemania
Hungría
Francia
Eurostock
Italia
Grecia
Footsie
Ibex
Dow Jones
SP500
Nasdaq
Russell
Oro
Plata
Eurodolar
Euroyen

Bajando de lo que sigo a nivel general solamente al ProShares VIX Short Term y al VIXX.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (8 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a tratar de ponerles cachondos pero al mismo tiempo dejar claro con un jarro de agua frío que lo siguiente puede ser un trade muy malo.
> 
> 
> En definitiva, que los bancos lo pueden destrozar ordenadamente para maximizar la recuperación de deudas o que se puede esperar y dar uno de los mayores pelotazos en la historia de la bolsa. Liberty lo sabía y arriesgó en la confianza de convertir al resto del grupo (no Santillana etc....) en un negocio digital. Se trajeron a gente usana de supuesto prestigio y de momento lo que han conseguido ha sido: gastar mucho dinero y no generar ingresos digitales. Aún no han perdido el último tren.




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Acojonante análisis!!!
Muchas gracias, me quito el sombrero


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

BolsayOtrasCosas: 7 motivos por los que ser muy cautos con el mercado actual

El famoso inversor Doug Kass, en una reciente entrevista señaló 7 motivos por los que ser cautos con el mercado. Son los siguientes:
1. La relación entre precio/ingresos en el S&P 500 está ahora en máximos histórico, superando incluso el nivel del 2000.

2. El Per Shiller está por encima de 25, por encima de todas las observaciones en las anteriores burbujas de finales de la década de los años 90, a excepción de tres semanas en 1929.

3. La capitalización del mercado frente al PIB ya ha pasado el pico de 2007, y se está acercando al extremo de 2000.

4. El margen de beneficio implícito en el PER Shiller está un 18% por encima del promedio histórico. Con márgenes normales el Per Shiller estaría en 30x.

5. Si uno examina los datos, estas medidas de valoración suelen tener una fuerte relación con posteriores retornos del S&P 500.

6. A causa de que el déficit de un sector debe emerger como superávit de otro, se puede demostrar que los beneficios empresariales (como porcentaje del PIB), se mueven a la inversa del ahorro público y privado, en particular con un retraso de cuatro a seis trimestres. Los márgenes récord de beneficio son la imagen especular de un déficit récord en el gobierno y en el ahorro de las familias. Esto ha comenzado a normalizarse en los últimos trimestres. El impacto sobre los márgenes de los beneficios está delante de nosotros en su integridad.

7. El impacto de la rentabilidad de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años en un mercado de valores con una duración de 50 años (duración en el que las acciones matemáticamente están próximas a la relación precio dividendo) es más pequeño de lo que cabría asumir. Los bonos a 10 años son demasiado cortos para impactar en la tasa de descuento de largo de los flujos de efectivo que las acciones representan. De hecho, antes de 1970, y desde finales de la década de 1990, los rendimientos de los bonos y los rendimientos de las acciones tenían una correlación negativa. La correlación positiva ha sido debido al fuerte ciclo de inflación-deflación desde 1970 a 1998.




y este regalo de domingo para bertok
https://www.facebook.com/LiveYourUltimateFantasy?ref=profile


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let's go Zombies!!!!
> 
> Eat'em all!!!
> 
> ...



Patapalo, el libraco está de la hostia de bien.

Lo he estado leyendo en diagonal y me tiene enganchado

No aguanto más y comienzo a leer el Chapter 11: How to protect yourself against inflation

Buen video de los caimanes ::::::

[YOUTUBE]NgtOtt7aU5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

Una de Bestinver que se me ha pasado desapercibida y que guarda mucho valor dentro


*Cofide por 380 mill*

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MIL/COF-Com_fin_benedett/detalle-financiero

Tienen el 48,9% de Cir

Cofide: Profilo

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MIL/CIR-Cir/detalle-financiero

*Ese 48,9%* solo por lo que capitaliza CIR *deberia valer* *439 mill*, un 15% extra.

Repurchase Of Common Stock	-1.2	-0.1	-78.4	-65.9

Ademas recompran acciones

Tienen muy buena pinta sorgenia (energia) sogefi (Componentes para el sector automocion) kos (medicina)

http://www.cofide.it/uploads/media/COFIDEAssemblea_27APRILE12.pdf

Yo creo que cofide vale aproximadamente entre el doble y triple de su cotización


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> BolsayOtrasCosas: 7 motivos por los que ser muy cautos con el mercado actual
> 
> El famoso inversor Doug Kass, en una reciente entrevista señaló 7 motivos por los que ser cautos con el mercado. Son los siguientes:
> 1. La relación entre precio/ingresos en el S&P 500 está ahora en máximos histórico, superando incluso el nivel del 2000.
> ...



Buenas hamijas, parecen inteligentes ..... who cares :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 16:07 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Una de Bestinver que se me ha pasado desapercibida y que guarda mucho valor dentro
> 
> 
> *Cofide por 380 mill*
> ...



CIR ha sido una de las grandes cagadas de Bestinver. Ellos mismos han reconocido que era una trampa de valor.

La siguen teniendo en cartera porque toda la trampa de valor ya está asumida y cotiza a precio de derribo.


----------



## kemao2 (8 Dic 2013)

Ya solo falta que alguien en la FED vea estos indicios de burbuja y empiecen a tomar medidas. Estamos ante la burbuja y la exhuberancia irracional mas grande de la historia y su pinchazo será catastrofico. Y cuando piche ya no quedará mas municion.





ane agurain dijo:


> BolsayOtrasCosas: 7 motivos por los que ser muy cautos con el mercado actual
> 
> El famoso inversor Doug Kass, en una reciente entrevista señaló 7 motivos por los que ser cautos con el mercado. Son los siguientes:
> 1. La relación entre precio/ingresos en el S&P 500 está ahora en máximos histórico, superando incluso el nivel del 2000.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buenas hamijas, parecen inteligentes ..... who cares :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Es una cagada solo por la parte publicitaria porque la publicidad via internet se ha comido al resto,sin embargo sus otras divisiones cada dia van mejor.

De lo que tienen dentro de lo que yo entiendo para mi las mejores empresas a precio razonable son:

Exor
Morrison
BMW
Imperial Tobacco

Por baratas:

Cofide ( deuda+reducción de ingresos publicitarios)
Imtech (reestructuración)
Cir (igual que cofide)
PT (Fusion y Reestructuración de Oí)

Y luego entre medias tendríamos a Tef y a las acereras (Arcelor y Acerinox)

El orden seria el que he puesto


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Dic 2013)

Esta semana pinta de que vamos a poder aprovechar rebote para hacer mete saca. Estoy mirando Acciona, Iberdrola,TEF y BBVA/SAN.

Alguien se plantea lo mismo que mua?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Esta semana pinta de que vamos a poder aprovechar rebote para hacer mete saca. Estoy mirando Acciona, Iberdrola y BBVA/SAN.
> 
> Alguien se plantea lo mismo que mua?



Yo no me lo planteo, lo he hecho; ya he puesto órdenes de venta para la semana con lo que tengo comprado a mínimos del viernes. Pero no en sus chicharros esos que cita, en mis bluechips: Tubacex-Fersa-Codere 
Alguna seguro que se vende mañana mismo 

ACX tiene pinta de que esta semana rebota, pero en general tampoco es muy buena a corto plazo.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

yo me quedo largo en e.on y carbon. El resto swing trading rabioso en DAX.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Esta semana pinta de que vamos a poder aprovechar rebote para hacer mete saca. Estoy mirando Acciona, Iberdrola,TEF y BBVA/SAN.
> 
> Alguien se plantea lo mismo que mua?



Yo mas o menos me las conozco.En las 3 primeras estaria tranquilo,quizas acciona es la que tenga mas cosas que mejorar pero no dejan de ser 1500 mill de ebitda cotizando a 2000 mill, en cuanto venda algo valdra el doble.Sobre la banca global me parece que esta cara.Si tef en enero esta por debajo de 11,5 seguramente volvere a entrar.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> [youtube]m5t55rutcVQ[/youtube]



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

la mejor frase :
esto se va todo a la mierda corta, corta pero que ocurre ahora


----------



## Dotierr (8 Dic 2013)

(Cárpatos) No son mayoría, pero si hay muchos en Wall Street muy preocupados por este gráfico superpuesto entre 1929 y este año...

Lo pueden ver en este enlace: 

www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user3303/imageroot/2013/12/20131206_1929.jpg


Si siguiera el paralelismo la fecha "fatífica" sería el 14 de enero. No obstante todo esto hay que manejarlo con cautela...puede ser una casualidad, es muy frecuente que aparezcan estas comparativas de gráficos, y en algún punto del camino divergen...o no...

Es importante en todas estas cosas que tengamos en cuenta el calendario que parecen tener la mayoría de bancos en EEUU respecto a la QE. 

Inicio del fin en algún momento entre enero y marzo, fin total en diciembre de 2014, primera subida de tipos en verano de 2015.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> yo me quedo largo en e.on y carbon. El resto swing trading rabioso en DAX.



¿Cuándo hablas de carbón hablas de ANR? El cierre del viernes fue feo, feo.

¿Cómo ves las plateras?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> (Cárpatos) No son mayoría, pero si hay muchos en Wall Street muy preocupados por este gráfico superpuesto entre 1929 y este año...
> 
> Lo pueden ver en este enlace:
> 
> ...



así el tercer año del presi volvería a aser bueno 

y aún nos queda un 10% más!!


aquí lo explican en este blog "alternativo"
La Colmena: Why Prepping For A January Collapse Is The Smart Move


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2013)

hola a todos

ya deben de estar todos forrados desde Septiembre que les abandone.

Espero que aún se "rejunten" con los pobres:XX: como yo y más ahora que ya me han declarado persona pasiva = pensionista (pobre de mi que futuro)

Les iré leyendo para ponerme al día


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> (Cárpatos) No son mayoría, pero si hay muchos en Wall Street muy preocupados por este gráfico superpuesto entre 1929 y este año...
> 
> Lo pueden ver en este enlace:
> 
> ...



Si se pusiera la misma escala en los ejes Y1 e Y2 veríamos que el gráfico es absurdo.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 17:35 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> ya deben de estar todos forrados desde Septiembre que les abandone.
> 
> ...



La niña, ¿ya se colocó?

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 17:36 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cuándo hablas de carbón hablas de ANR? El cierre del viernes fue feo, feo.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves las plateras?



Lleva Arch Coal


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2013)

Señor Bertok, ¿Se ha cambiado de sastre?

Esta usted un poco empeorado, que fue de aquel musculoso guerrero?


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Bertok, ¿Se ha cambiado de sastre?
> 
> Esta usted un poco empeorado, que fue de aquel musculoso guerrero?



Me amoldo a los tiempos que toca


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cuándo hablas de carbón hablas de ANR? El cierre del viernes fue feo, feo.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves las plateras?



Largo plazo con 2,000 titulos en Arch Coal. Es muy poquito pero el dolar esta muy devaluado por lo que a largo plazo no me extrañaria que se fortalezca mucho con el euro. Los usanos van a salir de la crisis con mas ventaja relativa que con la que entraron. Tengo intencion de subir ppr tramos hasta los 20,000 titulos pero poco a poco. Ojala se vaya a los dos usd para cargar fuerte desde muy abajo. El resto de la posicion la voy a hacer promediando hacia arriba.

Mi teoria con el carbon es muy positiva. Estan muy devaluadas respecto a valores teoricos. Ademas el balanceo en el EV esta muy escorado hacia la deuda por lo que ese extremo es una gran oportunidad. Se deberia poder x4 desde precios actuales. El carbon es hipernecesario. Nadie va a dejar tanta y tanta energia en el suelo cuando su coste de extraccion y transporte es muy bajo. No es tan sencillo sustituir las centrales de carbon alla donde ya estan construidas porque hay que amortizarlas. Los que quieran construir centrales se lo van pensar mucho por el coste de construccion de los ciclos combinados es muy elevado. Adrmas los costes del transporte via metaneros y caminones especializados es alto. El almacenamiento tambien a la par que peligrosos.

El relanzamiento del uso del carbon debe venir por el avance de la tecnologia que va a bajar radicalmente la contaminacion como ha pasado en cementeras y quimicas. El carbon es mucho mas barato en todo el mundo ya que los precios derruidos usanos solo se dan alli. Es cuestion de tiempo.

El unico riesgo es la quiebra pero el carbon cuenta a su favor que es un relevante generador de empleo. Pensad que el negro democrata ha sembrado una oportunidad enorme. Poco importa que baje otro tanto, se dobla la posicion y a disfrutar.

En este tipo de oportunidades no se debe aplicar nunca rl analisis tecnico por la volatilidad te echa del trade. Lo que se suele hacer es la tecnica del promediado.

Yo si que voy a jugar esa partida. Hace mucho tiempo que aprendi que en un sector con recorrido y deprimido siempre hay que estar en los lideres y Arch lo es junto a ANR y Peabody. Si recordais el sector solar estaba totalmente derruido y sin futuro porque combinaba sobreproduccion, dumping de los chinos, atonia de la demanda y una deuda sideral. Pues bien, ahi tienen como ha superado claramente el x4 sin que el escenario de fondo haya cambiado radicalmente. Es la magia del rebalanceo en el EV en cuanto las expectativas mejoran un poco. A nivel de acciones y solo busco ese efecto tal y como hemos disfrutado en Gamesa, solares, FCC, ..... Otro posible campeon ahi puede ser JCP aunque ese valor si que puede quebrar perfectamente porque el negocio de fondo esta siendo arrasado por el e-commerce. Ahi de momento ni mirar, si tiene su momento ya lo veremos.

Amigo, cuidado con las plateras. Son el tipico activo que no hace prisioneros. Igual que multiplica las subidas, en las bajadas no se detiene. Despues del desplome brutal que han tenido, se puede ver que los rebotes no son muy intensos y eso tiene nombre: dead cat bounce.
Yo creo que van a bajar otro 50% de media. Y el problema es que despues de tanta caida, no es sencillo ponerse corto porque la volatilidad es un enemigo muy importante enesas lides.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Dic 2013)

Siempre es un placer leer sus comentarios.

Mirando el gráfico ni veo a Arch en 2$ ni en 6$. El valor lleva más de seis meses plano.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> quién estaba metido en amper?



Yo mismo y Hannibal las llevaba también, ¿ Algún problema?¿Ha quebrado ya?Hay que ser positivos esta nos va a dar alegrías


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo mismo y Hannibal las llevaba también, ¿ Algún problema?¿Ha quebrado ya?Hay que ser positivos esta nos va a dar alegrías



que igual mañana somos 3

a ver janus que dice técnicamente


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Dic 2013)

Y Telefonica? no la veis perfecta para entrar a medio/largo plazo? viendo el grafico dudo que la volvamos a ver mas barata.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> que igual mañana somos 3
> 
> a ver janus que dice técnicamente



yo también las llevo, pero creo que técnicamente poco se puede decir. Todo se basa en que consigan re financiarse


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> yo también las llevo, pero creo que técnicamente poco se puede decir. Todo se basa en que consigan re financiarse



hombre, pues los indicadores dicen que puede subir un poco ahora, y vigia a punto de cortar a filtro

el riesgo es bajar a 0.88 pero subir a 1,60


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Dic 2013)

GT, qué tal sus vídeos de zombies? Échele un ojo a este de 2011, solo son 12 min :cook:

[YOUTUBE]b3-vwYJiD8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hombre, pues los indicadores dicen que puede subir un poco ahora, y vigia a punto de cortar a filtro
> 
> el riesgo es bajar a 0.88 pero subir a 1,60



No se lo discuto, pero la clave esta en la re financiación.


----------



## Dotierr (8 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se lo discuto, pero la clave esta en la re financiación.



Una lotería...


----------



## xavigomis (8 Dic 2013)

Yo cargue el viernes. Espero un bonito reward en unos meses y sino cobraremos un buen dividendo



NaNDeTe dijo:


> Y Telefonica? no la veis perfecta para entrar a medio/largo plazo? viendo el grafico dudo que la volvamos a ver mas barata.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre es un placer leer sus comentarios.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico ni veo a Arch en 2$ ni en 6$. El valor lleva más de seis meses plano.



Hay que esperar a multiplicar para que Montonto no nos lleve la mitad del reward vía impuestos.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 19:35 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> que igual mañana somos 3
> 
> a ver janus que dice técnicamente



Hasta que no pase del 1,20 euros mejor no hacer nada en largos. Si pierde los 1,04 euros .......................... avanti tuti hacia abajo.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo cargue el viernes. Espero un bonito reward en unos meses y sino cobraremos un buen dividendo



cuándo es? y sales el mismo día del dividendo?


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo cargue el viernes. Espero un bonito reward en unos meses y sino cobraremos un buen dividendo



Cuándo y por cuánto es el próximo dividendo?. Creo que se puede pensar en volver a entrar. Yo le saqué 2,5 euros por título hace nada y está para entrar cerca de a mitad de camino lo cual viene a simular que la entrada original fué unos 1,9 euros más abajo.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo mismo y Hannibal las llevaba también, ¿ Algún problema?¿Ha quebrado ya?Hay que ser positivos esta nos va a dar alegrías



Yo no las llevo, me debe confundir con otro ienso: yo llevo bankias, Ferrovial es y ohls :ouch:

No obstante mis previsiones no son malas para esta semana. Sobre las amper, me dan miedito, ni con un palo hoyga 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## erpako (8 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Y Telefonica? no la veis perfecta para entrar a medio/largo plazo? viendo el grafico dudo que la volvamos a ver mas barata.



El problema de telefónica es que opera en cuasi monopolio en muchos países, especialmente en Latinoamérica.

En Brasil va a tener muchos problemas por un lado arañar más cuota de mercado ya que es un negocio que ha madurado en los últimos años y por el otro su participación en TIM, segundo operador. Telecom Italia, difícilmente se quiera deshacer de la joya de su corona.

En Argentina se le reproducirán los mismos problemas.:rolleye:

Europa es un negocio muy maduro.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 19:47 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Cuándo y por cuánto es el próximo dividendo?. Creo que se puede pensar en volver a entrar. Yo le saqué 2,5 euros por título hace nada y está para entrar cerca de a mitad de camino lo cual viene a simular que la entrada original fué unos 1,9 euros más abajo.



Creo que es a primeros de mayo, hasta completar los 0.75€


----------



## sr.anus (8 Dic 2013)

yo veo una temeridad buscar el rebote con las velas feotas que se dibujaron el viernes, quizas veo un posible rebote en rep, tef e ibe pero con stop ajustadito y para sacar un simple 3-4% operacion gacela total


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

joer! me chafais amper!

entonces montebalito para entrar mañana y vender martes/miercoles a 1,40

porque arriesgando ya más: prisas y cies

---------- Post added 08-dic-2013 at 12:50 ----------

joder, esto es del día 5:
La banca de la espalda al impulsor de BCN World


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

Extenso programa pero muy interesante para agitar consciencias de cada uno

Pensiones de leyenda - Polinomia 07-12-2013 en mp3 (07/12 a las 14:57:06) 01:37:21 2623307 - iVoox


----------



## xavigomis (8 Dic 2013)

Correcto, ahora está a medio camino... en mayo van dar 0.40 y en noviembre 0.40-0.50 ...

Claro que puede volver a 8 o 9 euros y tiene retos importantes delante, pero yo considero que no lo hará, de todos modos si baja cargaremos un poco más. Según Lo que suba este mes, también me plantearé deshacer parte pasado el rally ( aunque para eso tiene que haberlo ) pero sigo pensando que a esto le queda un viaje a máximos mínimo...




Janus dijo:


> Cuándo y por cuánto es el próximo dividendcoo?. Creo que se puede pensar en volver a entrar. Yo le saqué 2,5 euros por título hace nada y está para entrar cerca de a mitad de camino lo cual viene a simular que la entrada original fué unos 1,9 euros más abajo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

erpako dijo:


> El problema de telefónica es que opera en cuasi monopolio en muchos países, especialmente en Latinoamérica.
> 
> En Brasil va a tener muchos problemas por un lado arañar más cuota de mercado ya que es un negocio que ha madurado en los últimos años y por el otro su participación en TIM, segundo operador. Telecom Italia, difícilmente se quiera deshacer de la joya de su corona.
> 
> ...



Eso ya esta acordado, es solo cuestión de tiempo

http://www.abc.es/economia/20131108/abci-telecom-italia-vende-argentina-201311081152.html

Vale mucho mas Vivo que Tim.La jugada con Telecom Italia va a ser quedarse solo con la parte italiana mas alguna participación extranjera que no suponga ningún problema de competencia.En Italia tienen una cuota de mercado que prácticamente les hace imbatibles,en las telecos la cuota de mercado importa mucho ya que las inversiones son practicamente las mismas tengas el 7% que el 10% pero el free cash flow no.Además en Alemania también van a hacer una jugada maestra.Tef no es que vaya a ser la inversión del siglo pero a estos precios no sacar una rentabilidad decente a 2 años vista es practicamente imposible.En mayo darán 0,4 de dividendo.En enero haré otra entrada en bolsa dependiendo de a que precio cotice igual vuelvo a entrar,mis otras opciones son Cofide,Exor o PT.Los resultados de Tef ni de lejos están en máximos históricos y aun así esta a PER 10.Después de todo lo que han pasado ahí les tienes con un EBITDA de 22000 mill


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> joer! me chafais amper!
> 
> entonces montebalito para entrar mañana y vender martes/miercoles a 1,40
> 
> ...



Ahí esta el reward si re financia, si no lo hace pues crash hacia abajo, al estilo service point.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Dic 2013)

Yo estaba planteando incrementar la posición en TEF. Hubiese entrado en 11.30 de haber llegado ahí.
La hoja de ruta está clara, toca subir hasta principios de enero (14 de enero nuevo cambio de cartucho en la impresora yankee). Con el rumor del tapering han tirado el mercado unos buenos puntos, pero it's not gonna happen, we're in Nevertaperland, so up up up bitches!


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

Todo el mundo tiene claro que toca subir?

Porque yo para nada. Me refiero al hvei


----------



## @@strom (8 Dic 2013)

Yo llevo una carga importante de arcelor que cotiza a la mitad de su valor en libros y igual me animo con tef. Un per 10 con esa rentabilidad por dividendo me parece un gran negocio.
Esta semana Bestinver ha comprado cerca de medio millón de acciones....


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo llevo una carga importante de arcelor que cotiza a la mitad de su valor en libros y igual me animo con tef. Un per 10 con esa rentabilidad por dividendo me parece un gran negocio.
> Esta semana Bestinver ha comprado cerca de medio millón de acciones....



¿cómo sabes que Bestinver ha comprado esta semana?


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2013)

Un par de empresitas de las que no se habla demasiado y que creo gustarán tanto a fundamentalistas como a chartistas a medio...

Nucor (NUE) y Davita Healthcare (DVA)


Veo que siguen a vueltas con las carboneras. Para mí, hay que dejarlas reposar, pero sin quitarles el ojo. Yo estoy fuera, les saqué un dinerillo y no lo voy a entregar.

En el SP, hice caja por la mitad de los cortos. Espero a ver que hace mañana para volver a acumular. Una entrada podría ser entre 12-15 con SL en 1820-22.
Si seguimos pa'bajo, me quedo con lo que tengo, que dará lo suficiente.

Y, por favor, tirenme Yelp y Netflix, que me empiezan a quemar...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo llevo una carga importante de arcelor que cotiza a la mitad de su valor en libros y igual me animo con tef. Un per 10 con esa rentabilidad por dividendo me parece un gran negocio.
> Esta semana Bestinver ha comprado cerca de medio millón de acciones....



bestinver tambien tiene un 5% de imtech :: ::


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene claro que toca subir?
> 
> Porque yo para nada. Me refiero al hvei



Estaba mirando el Ibex antes de plantearme la entrada a TEF y lo veo tocando los 9800 como tarde primeros de enero (siguiendo la directriz bajista desde maximos), luego ya si creo que podriamos ir para abajo otra vez. 

Yo confio en que a no mucho tardar hagamos suelo en entorno al 8600/8800, pero con la fuerza que hemos estado subiendo estos ultimos meses, no lo tengo tan claro como me gustaria el que el pull back llegue a la clavicular del HCHi


----------



## @@strom (8 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo sabes que Bestinver ha comprado esta semana?



Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Pones la agencia que quieras y puedes ir viendo las compras del dia.
Son 380000 las que han comprado esta semana.


----------



## paulistano (8 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene claro que toca subir?
> 
> Porque yo para nada. Me refiero al hvei



Leí mal y rápido la pasada semana, el jueves concretamente.

Fran dijo que guanoféstival, no?

Luego no todo el mundo tiene tan claro que toca subir...aunque con el trolleo del viernes igual viene pepón en el Christmas Rally8:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

Yo veo que podemos rebotar 3-4-5 días y seguir siendo bajistas.

No sé, veo más factible los 9088 o así que los 10.000


----------



## juanfer (8 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Leí mal y rápido la pasada semana, el jueves concretamente.
> 
> Fran dijo que guanoféstival, no?
> 
> Luego no todo el mundo tiene tan claro que toca subir...aunque con el trolleo del viernes igual viene pepón en el Christmas Rally8:



Los movimientos de esta ultima semana han sido muy bruscos. Los mercados esperaban la ltro del BCE pero al final Nein. Así que se están deshaciendo posiciones. Han cambiado la hoja de ruta. No estoy seguro que suba mucho.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

Pirata cual ves mejor?Tengo en la mirilla a Cofide,Exor,cir,Tef y Pt


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata cual ves mejor?Tengo en la mirilla a Cofide,Exor,cir,Tef y Pt



Yo quiero entrar en todas ellas, en serio :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

Cofide es muy mal negocio a día de hoy. Por mucho que Panamés lleve tiempo diciendo, lo cierto es que en la caída de 2008 el valor dividió por 5. Después rebotó hasta la mitad de su máximo pre-crisis (una puta mierda comparado con los demás valores e índices) y volvió a buscar los mínimos. Ahora está en 0,60 euros y no puede con ellos porque coinciden con una señora resistencia. Por lo que sea, es un valor muy barato por fundamentales pero que no le dejan subir. No hay que empeñarse.

Exor es otro tema, está alcista y se ha mostrado muy alcista desde el tirón tras los mínimos en 2009.

Cir por el estilo de Cofide. En 2012 toca los mínimos de 2009 y desde entonces no lleva el sprint del resto de mercados worldwide. Si eso es fuerza ...............

Portugal Telecom técnicamente no dice nada más que no tiene la fuerza del fondo del mercado. Veremos si en la supuesta próxima corrección corrige más o menos que la media del mercado. Son valores que cuando se baja bajan mucho y cuando se sube suben poco.



Por cierto, en el pre-market vienen los cruces de divisa muy cachondos. El euroyen ya está por encima de los 141 (impresionante) por lo que se espera nuevamente que el nikkei vaya petado hacia arriba (recuerden que hace dos semanas decíamos que las exportadoras japonesas son muy buena opción de inversión vía CFDs para evitar el impacto del tipo de cambio). El eurodolar también por encima de 1,37.

A ver quien es el guapo que piensa que la zona euro va a ir a más con un consumo interno deprimido, un montón de segmentos poblacionales y países enteros rayando la pobreza y con la moneda en contra de las exportaciones.


----------



## SPK (8 Dic 2013)

CLF ¿como la veis a medio-corto plazo?


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

Janus a mi Exor me gusta muchisimo, tienen a ferrari,lamborghini y maseratti,son activos induplicables.Ademas la parte industrial de fiat va como un tiro y todo por 6700 mill y con un ebitda de 11000 mill.Sobre el holding de benedetti (cir/cofide) creo q la penalizacion viene por la deuda y por la contraccion del negocio publicitario, sin embargo tiene una posicion practicamente insuperable dentro del sector de la automocion y bueno en energia tampoco andan tan mal.En este caso prefiero cofide ya que cotiza con descuento.Tef esta mejor diversificada pero PT esta mas barata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, el libraco está de la hostia de bien.
> 
> Lo he estado leyendo en diagonal y me tiene enganchado
> 
> ...



A ver si me llega ya el mio :Baile: :Baile:



Ajetreo dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holaaaa! Todo bien???



ponzi dijo:


> Pirata cual ves mejor?Tengo en la mirilla a Cofide,Exor,cir,Tef y Pt



Macho, que estamos de puente!!!

alguna te miraré!


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus a mi Exor me gusta muchisimo, tienen a ferrari,lamborghini y maseratti,son activos induplicables.Ademas la parte industrial de fiat va como un tiro y todo por 6700 mill y con un ebitda de 11000 mill.Sobre el holding de benedetti (cir/cofide) creo q la penalizacion viene por la deuda y por la contraccion del negocio publicitario, sin embargo tiene una posicion practicamente insuperable dentro del sector de la automocion y bueno en energia tampoco andan tan mal.En este caso prefiero cofide ya que cotiza con descuento.Tef esta mejor diversificada pero PT esta mas barata.



exor: cuidado que puede estar formando un techo de medio plazo y si pierde los 27 unido con una corrección mayor en en los índices .......... guanotomate.


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Dic 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María: De compras para un rebote.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

El toque de Bava en Oi se esta empezando a notar

[YOUTUBE]1962bpX4uII[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]88Jwq7WpWt4[/YOUTUBE]

-Reducción de gastos operativos
-Menos Capex
-Mayor ebitda
-Mayor caja

OI SA-ADR (OIBR:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Aun tienen demasiada deuda,pero si siguen así a este ritmo en dos años dejan saneada la empresa


----------



## ane agurain (8 Dic 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La bolsa por Carlos María: De compras para un rebote.



en esta ocasión pone:

probablemente 
Puede ser
en caso de superación

tiene dudas parece


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Dic 2013)

Cuidado que nos estamos envalentonando. Que todo tiene pinta de ir para arriba y ya sabemos como les gusta jugar con el ratón. Lo dice uno que ahora mismo está metido hasta las trancas, pero eso sí, mu mosqueao!


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2013)

En PT estan a la espera de ver que pasa con la ampliacion de capital en Oi y posterior fusión.

Terra Mobile España - Portugal Telecom y el brasileño Oi anuncian acuerdo para una fusión

Esta previsto que sea para el primer semestre de 2014...Viendo semejante cambio accionarial igual es mejor esperarse y ver los toros desde la barrera


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

andanada hacia arriba.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

de momento eviten los cortos en USA, es probable que mañana se vean nuevos máximos históricos. Pero no será tan fácil, ganar dinero con los cortos ahora también es difícil. Es tiempo de ver más que de actuar.


----------



## inversobres (9 Dic 2013)

Afirmaciones categoricas, ramalazos, autocontradicciones... vaya racha.

Cuando un ente del calibre JP dice las cosas, pienso que no las dice a tontas y a locas. Los 1900 SP los veremos en navidades si o si, sino que me parta un rayo y me aplaste el cielo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Alo!!!

Lunes Terminal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Pepones días tengan. 

Los que compraron ferrovial van a cobrar el dividendo y además, vender por encima del precio de compra.... Viene pepona.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2013)

Buenas.

Pues no se aprecia mucho peponismo así a simple vista...la verdad.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-retroactivamente-desgravacion-vivienda.html


----------



## aitor33 (9 Dic 2013)

Vaya empiece de Amper a disfrutar de que al menos no se ha ido hacia abajo...de momento:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

esas AMPER!! (vendidas fersas a 0,39)
(no me ha entrado lo de amper, había puesto a ,13)


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-retroactivamente-desgravacion-vivienda.html



Conozco a mas de uno que esta pagando la comunidad con lo que saca de irpf.Cuando se den cuenta q en vez de recuperar 800-1500 hacienda les va a cobrar 1500-2500 mas de uno hara default.A lo tonto pueden ser como minimo 2000-3000 de diferencia.La gente con hipotecas no es consciente de lo que cobra hacienda.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

pero sacarán en periodicos que rajoy "no sube el iva (lo extiende) y baja el irpf)


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero sacarán en periodicos que rajoy "no sube el iva (lo extiende) y baja el irpf)



El dia que toquen la desgravacion significara que ya no quedan mas sitios donde meter la mano.Ese dia veremos las mayores manifestaciones de la historia


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Dic 2013)

con lo que dices se demuestra lo triste que es la sociedad, ya que solo se manifiesta cuando el perjudicado es uno mismo. Mientras no le toquen sus ahorros, que se jodan los demas, para que manifestarse por otros..... Que pena.


----------



## Krim (9 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con lo que dices se demuestra lo triste que es la sociedad, ya que solo se manifiesta cuando el perjudicado es uno mismo. Mientras no le toquen sus ahorros, que se jodan los demas, para que manifestarse por otros..... Que pena.



Es lo que hay. La casta no gobierna por una maldición ni por una toma de poder por la fuerza ni nada así, sino porque el pueblo español no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer. Está la casta, corrupta, ignorante, chapucera y zafia, y la masa, que es como la casta pero menos inteligente y con menos poder. 

Guanos días y tal.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

Japn recorta su crecimiento y pone en duda el ritmo de su recuperacin


----------



## juanfer (9 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Conozco a mas de uno que esta pagando la comunidad con lo que saca de irpf.Cuando se den cuenta q en vez de recuperar 800-1500 hacienda les va a cobrar 1500-2500 mas de uno hara default.A lo tonto pueden ser como minimo 2000-3000 de diferencia.La gente con hipotecas no es consciente de lo que cobra hacienda.



Según los presupuestos del 2014 prevee incrementar la recaudación un 3%, y prevee que los gastos de prestaciones aumenten. 

Con lo que si preveen que va a aumentar el paro y van a recaudar más, creo que ya solo les queda las plusvis de bolsa a corto plazo y la deducción por vivienda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Es lo que hay. La casta no gobierna por una maldición ni por una toma de poder por la fuerza ni nada así, sino porque el pueblo español no tiene nada mejor que ofrecer. Está la casta, corrupta, ignorante, chapucera y zafia, y la masa, que es como la casta pero menos inteligente y con menos poder.
> 
> Guanos días y tal.



Buenos dias y tal y pascual,

que gran verdad señor Krim. Yo que peino canas y que he pisado media Expaña, emigre y volvi a recorrer la otra mitad, de bolsa no sabre pero de españoles un rato. Quien gobierna un pais es reflejo de lo bueno y malo del mismo. 

Quien tenga esperanza en España es que o es muy joven o muy ingenuo porque es muy joven.

ESPERANZA cantaban los pecos, hasta que fueron pa la mili. :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

Los cuatro factores que harn mediocres los resultados de la banca espaola en 2014

Popular y Sabadell, en la lista negra de Morgan Stanley para 2014


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2013)

Inversobres acuerdate del jueves...


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Dic 2013)

bueno, ya están debajo del 9200f...

ahora hay que estar atento por si recompran...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Dic 2013)

Parece que la web de Nasdaq se ha muerto... ¿volverá ha pasar lo del apagón que hubo hace unos meses?


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Dic 2013)

Buenos días! Ojito con Amper, ya lo dije, 1,14 era un precio cojonudo, creo que no lo veremos más, al menos a partir del viernes....


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Dic 2013)

Y bankia que parece que se decide a arrancar


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

Mariguanos dias.
Con el puente y demás he desconectado por completo de la bolsa; me siento como un completo noob de nuevo en este mundillo. En parte porque debe ser así.

Bueno, bankia por fin arranca, sí. Pero yo le veo un problemilla, y es que como veis en el gráfico que adjunto, hay una bajista ahí con muy mala pinta. Según esa bajista, como marco en el gráfico, hoy debería cerrar por encima de ,95 para cortarla, de lo contrario seguiría bajando. Así pues estoy en una encrucijada: ¿vendo ahora que está en máximos? ¿O me espero por si le da por romper y subir al euro como la última vez?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Dic 2013)

Al final Ferrovial me va a regalar el dividendo. Ni generar minusvalías ni leches.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días! Ojito con Amper, ya lo dije, 1,14 era un precio cojonudo, creo que no lo veremos más, al menos a partir del viernes....



Todo consiste en refinanaciar la deuda, que no esta todo atado. 
P.d estoy dentro desde la semana pasada


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



Montegrifo dijo:


> Y bankia que parece que se decide a arrancar



Tras semanas de ataques no han podido romper el 0,90. A partir de aquí es sólo tener paciencia.
Poco a poco las acciones de los preferentistas que han aceptado el arbitraje van pasando a las manos acaparadoras que esperan el negocio redondo, comprándolas lo más baratas posible para que la diferencia hasta 1,35€ vaya a cuenta de las provisiones del banco.
Hannibal no mires Bankia por técnico, te volverás loco. Es un mundo de intereses que juegan al pelotazo. El AT no puede analizar los movimientos de un valor donde el 70% de sus acciones, FROB, no pueden salir a mercado y del otro 30% una gran parte está sujeta a arbritaje, en manos de gente que no se entera de nada y malvenderá al precio que sea, ya que la diferencia hasta 1,35 la pone el banco. 

Esas ferroviales :Baile::Baile: (y mañana 1000 euretes que caerán en dividendos)

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 13:25 ----------

joder con Bankia :ouch: un 6%


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mariguanos dias.
> Con el puente y demás he desconectado por completo de la bolsa; me siento como un completo noob de nuevo en este mundillo. En parte porque debe ser así.
> 
> Bueno, bankia por fin arranca, sí. Pero yo le veo un problemilla, y es que como veis en el gráfico que adjunto, hay una bajista ahí con muy mala pinta. Según esa bajista, como marco en el gráfico, hoy debería cerrar por encima de ,95 para cortarla, de lo contrario seguiría bajando. Así pues estoy en una encrucijada: ¿vendo ahora que está en máximos? ¿O me espero por si le da por romper y subir al euro como la última vez?
> ...



Hannibal, venimos a decir lo mismito, pero sí....de superar esa línea diabólica pillaría más....8:


----------



## inversobres (9 Dic 2013)

De muellin, barridas y demas. El fomc de este mes va a estar calentito, pero le daran un empujon mas para cerrar el anyo alcista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2013)

Para mi ver mas de 1850 PUNTAZOS en el sp500 para este año seria como demasiado pel body.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Dic 2013)

tengo un amigo que esta empeñado en meter dinero en planes de pensiones. Son una buena forma de ahorro, o es una mentira? yo por la poca idea que tengo siempre he pensado que los planes de pensiones es dinero para mis hijos (aun no tengo), él se escuda en que le dan un 15% de desgravación sobre lo que ingresa.
que otras formas de ahorro a muyyyyy largo plazo recomendaríais?
muchas gracias.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> [/COLOR]joder con Bankia :ouch: un 6%



Como soy muy listo y últimamente no doy una, vendí en ,958 :ouch:

En fin, tengo 2 posiciones libres, pero visto mi acierto - no hablo de esto, al fin y al cabo un 4% de plusvis no se sacan en 4 dias de trading - creo que de momento me quedo fuera por hoy para repasar apuntes y los tradings del año y ver dónde acierto y donde fallo estrepitosamente.

Salvo que alguien por aquí cante alguna operación que tenga buena pinta, claro :rolleye: siempre me fio más de un forero de cierto caché antes que de mí mismo.


----------



## inversobres (9 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para mi ver mas de 1850 PUNTAZOS en el sp500 para este año seria como demasiado pel body.



No se como andaran las manos fuertes. Los retail desde luego que estan con cuentagotas.

Ahi vino el pepinazo, nos vamos a maximos diarios en el ibex. De vuelta a los 9500.


----------



## Chila (9 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos.
Me estoy leyendo todo lo del finde, aportes interesantísimos como siempre.
Os agradezco a todos los sabios vuestra colaboración, porque nos ha´ceis aprender muchísimo.
Y enhorabuena a los bankieros...


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Como soy muy listo y últimamente no doy una, vendí en ,958 :ouch:
> 
> En fin, tengo 2 posiciones libres, pero visto mi acierto - no hablo de esto, al fin y al cabo un 4% de plusvis no se sacan en 4 dias de trading - creo que de momento me quedo fuera por hoy para repasar apuntes y los tradings del año y ver dónde acierto y donde fallo estrepitosamente.
> 
> Salvo que alguien por aquí cante alguna operación que tenga buena pinta, claro :rolleye: siempre me fio más de un forero de cierto caché antes que de mí mismo.



Plusvis son plusvis, no te quejes de lo dejado de ganar. 
Viendo el 6,09% que sube ahora mismo y el volumen que lleva (es la 5ª más negociada) está claro que está más dirigida que una orquesta sinfónica. Me fiaría más de los ojos que del AT.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo un amigo que esta empeñado en meter dinero en planes de pensiones. Son una buena forma de ahorro, o es una mentira? yo por la poca idea que tengo siempre he pensado que los planes de pensiones es dinero para mis hijos (aun no tengo), él se escuda en que le dan un 15% de desgravación sobre lo que ingresa.
> que otras formas de ahorro a muyyyyy largo plazo recomendaríais?
> muchas gracias.



Le digo lo que le pasó a mi padre y a todos los padres de amigos, que se han ido jubilando. Hablo en general sin entrar en detalles concretos porque cada caso es muy distinto.

Se puede resumir en que una buena parte de los beneficios fiscales que uno va acumulando durante décadas, se los quitan al rescatar el plan, y si además uno no ha tenido cuidado al contratarlo y no se ha mirado bien la letra pequeña, puede pasar que desde el momento en que uno decide rescatarlo hasta que lo recupera íntegramente pasen meses. 

La conclusión es muy sencilla, antes de abrir un plan de pensiones a lo loco -como mucha gente hizo al contratar una hipoteca porque no les quedaba otra - hay que mirarse todos los distintos tipos de planes y todas las condiciones de rescate antes de firmar nada. Y por supuesto no poner todo el dinero ahí y diversificar con otras alternativas. Vamos, lo que viene a ser el sentido común.

La ventaja del plan frente a las alternativas es que como ese dinero no se puede rescatar, es una garantía para aquellos que no saben administrarse bien el dinero o no tienen autocontrol a la hora de gastárselo (no hablo de las mujeres... o si inocho. El problema de las alternativas es que no hay muchas. Una es la bolsa, obviamente, y de hecho el dinero que tengo en este mundillo es mi propio plan de pensiones 

Yo estoy informándome ahora sobre metales; creo que es una buena forma de combatir la inflación y por lógica debería ser un seguro de vida de cara a la jubilación. Aunque no tengo tantos ahorros como para meterme en oro precisamente, me informo de cara al futuro sobre todo.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 14:51 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Plusvis son plusvis, no te quejes de lo dejado de ganar.
> Viendo el 6,09% que sube ahora mismo y el volumen que lleva (es la 5ª más negociada) está claro que está más dirigida que una orquesta sinfónica. Me fiaría más de los ojos que del AT.



No me quejo de lo dejado de ganar, porque otras veces los SL también hacen que dejes de perder. Pero que últimamente no doy una , también ::

Ane, yo te himboco, muéstrame alguna luz 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Dic 2013)




----------



## Chila (9 Dic 2013)

Déjese de planes de pensiones.
Todo lo desgravado hay que devolverlo, y hay problemas para recuperarlo y con la siguiente DEclaración de la Renta...

Mi padre lleva 1 año acordándose, y no con buenas palabras, del día que decidió abrirse un plan de esos.

Se pone el dinero en un buen fondo, dependiendo del riesgo a asumir, a más edad, menor riesgo, y cuando a uno le apetece, lo retira, paga a haciendo por las plusvis, y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## juanfer (9 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo un amigo que esta empeñado en meter dinero en planes de pensiones. Son una buena forma de ahorro, o es una mentira? yo por la poca idea que tengo siempre he pensado que los planes de pensiones es dinero para mis hijos (aun no tengo), él se escuda en que le dan un 15% de desgravación sobre lo que ingresa.
> que otras formas de ahorro a muyyyyy largo plazo recomendaríais?
> muchas gracias.



La desgravación por vivienda habitual también era un 'chollo' y mire como acabará.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

Ana rosa disparada en la apertura


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ana rosa disparada en la apertura



Hable en plural hombre, por un momento había creído que nos ibamos a librar de la dichosa presentadora por una buena temporada :ouch:


----------



## aitor33 (9 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ana rosa disparada en la apertura



Si cuando Janus avisa no falla. Toma carbón


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Si cuando Janus avisa no falla. Toma carbón



Bueno esta subida no es propiamente por el carbon, si no por joint venture


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Dic 2013)

bankia dando alegrias.... podria ezentis imitarla.


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Dentro con más bankias....volumen brrrrutalienso:

Mañana tié que pegar otro subidónggggg::


----------



## inversobres (9 Dic 2013)

Mañana todos calvos. Subida chicharrera. Cuanto queda de aprender, los veletazos no son buenos. Ayer rojo y hoy verde, mañana? Me pica el huevo izq. Tt en marcha.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2013)

El señor Pau-Listaco es el MarketMaker de BKIA. Es la ballena de Madrid.


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2013)

Con imtech estoy probando todas las tonalidades de rojo.Mi broker parece una flor de pascua


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

Como veis natra, con objetivo 2.50


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Pau-Listaco es el MarketMaker de BKIA. Es la ballena de Madrid.



Las llevo en rojo ahora....

Lástima que vendí en 94 las compradas a 90...otro gallo cantaría, ahora con fe en el Análisis Técnico (hola Pollastre) y que se me ponga bankia en 1,30:Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Dic 2013)

los que siguen en prisa, mañana puede ser dia de movimientos:
prisa - Prisa oye el tick tack: mañana, Junta Extraordinaria, refinanciación y venta de activos - 09/12/13 en Infomercados


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo un amigo que esta empeñado en meter dinero en planes de pensiones. Son una buena forma de ahorro, o es una mentira? yo por la poca idea que tengo siempre he pensado que los planes de pensiones es dinero para mis hijos (aun no tengo), él se escuda en que le dan un 15% de desgravación sobre lo que ingresa.
> que otras formas de ahorro a muyyyyy largo plazo recomendaríais?
> muchas gracias.



El ahorro depende de muchas circunstancias (especialmente conocimiento de mercados, nivel de ingresos, creo yo)
Dejando a un lado el madmax, bancarrotas y otros escenarios catastrofistas (aunque no descartables, latunes y escopetas) y la posiblidad de cambios legislativos, los planes de pensiones son rentables si:
- El nivel de ingresos actual (tarifa del IRPF) es mucho más elevado del previsible en el futuro, ya que la desgravación se aplica sobre los ingresos actuales y la imposición sobre la del cobro.
- El ahorrador no es especulador, ya que la rentabilidad de los planes de pensiones (ya sean de RF o Variable) puede/suele ser menor que cualquier otro fondo de inversión o de la inversión directa en bolsa o en (por ejemplo) letras del tesoro.
Además debe tener en cuenta que es un dinero inmovilizado hasta la jubilación no se puede tocar (salvo paro de larga duración, enfermedad .... )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Dic 2013)

El asunto de Imtech lo sigo desde que OoM lo trajo al hilo en verano con el video de Parames. 

La apuesta de los chicos de BestInver es clara por la compañia, creo que compraron en los 4 euros y acudieron a la ampliacion de capital redoblando su apuesta por la compañia. Me sorprende que de todas las compañias buenas que hay en Holanda, un fondo value como el de parames entre en una compañia que presenta unos problemas tan gordos como los que ha tenido, pero sobretodo me sorprende que acudan a una ampliacion de capital, cuando si no recuerdo mal su discuro camina por las pistas de personas como Buffet que postulan su aversion a empresas que demandan dinero a los accionistas en lugar de darseño.

Yo no entiendo que un fondo value no compre ASML, HEIA...
Claro que segun vi tambien estan comprando fuertemente mas TimoF en estos momentos. El tiempo les dara la razon o no, pero yo estoy enganchado al asunto Imtech. Suerte OoM.


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

Lo de ferrovial hoy es un pelotazo en toda regla. Ya está subiendo más que el dividendo de mañana de 0,40. 
Lo siento por nuestro Aladino particular, que gana dinero hasta sin querer, también es mala suerte.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con imtech estoy probando todas las tonalidades de rojo.Mi broker parece una flor de pascua



No estás solo OoM. Sigo dentro y te puedo asegurar que el rojo, rojo pasión lo tengo yo ( compre a 2,52 € :: ). Avísame si acabas promediando que te sigo.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No estás solo OoM. Sigo dentro y te puedo asegurar que el rojo, rojo pasión lo tengo yo ( compre a 2,52 € :: ). Avísame si acabas promediando que te sigo.



Pues yo me estoy pensando muy seriamente meterle ahora mismo, llevo semanas siguiéndola y me parece interesante, y cada día más. Lo único es que tendría que usar parte de mi cartera chicharrera y con la juerga que tenemos últimamente me da pena la verdad.


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

amonoh bankieros.....comiendonos to el papel


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> amonoh bankieros.....comiendonos to el papel



Yo ya te espero en los 0,90 as usual 

La verdad es que no veo nada para meterle mano; por hoy me quedo en liquidez. Ya si eso mañana...


----------



## davinci (9 Dic 2013)

¿Qué os parece el volumen de PRISA? ¿Vaticina algo o es blandorro?


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo ya te espero en los 0,90 as usual
> 
> La verdad es que no veo nada para meterle mano; por hoy me quedo en liquidez. Ya si eso mañana...




Hannibal, no ves que se ha roto la bajista??:Baile:



Hasta que aparezca la nueva bajista, claro...::



Lo siento pero me da que has perdido el tren.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo siento pero me da que has perdido el tren.



Cuando salga la noticia de que ya se ha acabado el canje de preferentes o alguna mamarrachada similar, me creeré que he perdido el tren. Que llegue al euro no significa nada, ya van 3 veces que al tocarlo se viene abajo. Y tú mismo dijiste que el AT en Bankia no servía de nada 

Además, la subida de hoy es brutal. Si mañana no rompe el euro, verás como se viene abajo, o quizá se queda ahí tonteando en los ,98 ó ,99... y si rompe el euro, siempre se puede volver a entrar.
Saludos.


----------



## sinnombrex (9 Dic 2013)

Lo de ANR es dificil de entender con el mal cierre que tuvo el viernes (me pillo dentro y pensaba que iba a ser inversor a largo plazo xD, con poca carga eso si) y sin embargo hoy va con un +10%.

Tenia que salirme de ella, pero ya que apunta tan bien y despues de las malas perspectivas que tenia este fin de semana nos quedamos unos dias mas.


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando salga la noticia de que ya se ha acabado el canje de preferentes o alguna mamarrachada similar, me creeré que he perdido el tren. Que llegue al euro no significa nada, ya van 3 veces que al tocarlo se viene abajo. Y tú mismo dijiste que el AT en Bankia no servía de nada
> 
> Además, la subida de hoy es brutal. Si mañana no rompe el euro, verás como se viene abajo, o quizá se queda ahí tonteando en los ,98 ó ,99... y si rompe el euro, siempre se puede volver a entrar.
> Saludos.









:fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando salga la noticia de que ya se ha acabado el canje de preferentes o alguna mamarrachada similar, me creeré que he perdido el tren. Que llegue al euro no significa nada, ya van 3 veces que al tocarlo se viene abajo. Y tú mismo dijiste que el AT en Bankia no servía de nada
> 
> Además, la subida de hoy es brutal. Si mañana no rompe el euro, verás como se viene abajo, o quizá se queda ahí tonteando en los ,98 ó ,99... y si rompe el euro, siempre se puede volver a entrar.
> Saludos.



El canje de preferentes, junto con el negocio que permitía de hacer vender a la gente en el momento que firmaba a cualquier precio ya que la diferencia la pone el banco, ya está prácticamente acabado.
La mayor parte de la gente que tenía derecho a recuperar el dinero ya lo ha hecho, la que falta tiene el dinero provisionado y sobre un 30% de los inversores palmarán pasta (gente que tenía cuenta de valores, tenían subordinadas de emisiones anteriores, perfil inversor ''experto'', etc).
Creo que esta subida es la buena. Y que todavía hay tiempo para subirse al carro, estoy dentro en 1,03.


----------



## James Bond (9 Dic 2013)

Pues me acabo de meter en Imtech, esta bastante barata ::

Llamadme loco pero no tiene mala pinta, lo que tengo claro es que cuando este tipo de empresas van mal las suelen comprar las grandes y ahí es por donde puede pegar el pelotazo.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

la vela de hoy en amper pudiera estar indicando peponazo is coming. Ojo.


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

bankia hoy ha tenido un día de mucho volumen, diríamos que dentro de los 4 o 5 días con más volumen de los últimos 6 o 7 meses....ahí es nada....


----------



## Geyperman (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la vela de hoy en amper pudiera estar indicando peponazo is coming. Ojo.



Hacia arriba no?8:


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Hacia arriba no?8:



Pepon/Peponazo-------Arriba
Guano------------------Abajo

Pandoro----------------Arriba, abajo o lateral.


----------



## xavigomis (9 Dic 2013)

Bueno hecho el primer picoteo en Royal Imtech...


----------



## Dotierr (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la vela de hoy en amper pudiera estar indicando peponazo is coming. Ojo.



Perdón por la ignorancia, pero "peponazo" qué es? para arriba o para abajo?

Ok, aclarado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la vela de hoy en amper pudiera estar indicando peponazo is coming. Ojo.



Como ve natra?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2013)

vaya, vaya con el carbon... que pena de no pillarlo.....


----------



## Geyperman (9 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepon/Peponazo-------Arriba
> Guano------------------Abajo
> 
> Pandoro----------------Arriba, abajo o lateral.





Muchas gracias, los había leido por separado pero no lo sabia :ouch: 

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 17:46 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Pepon/Peponazo-------Arriba
> Guano------------------Abajo
> 
> Pandoro----------------Arriba, abajo o lateral.





Dotierr dijo:


> Perdón por la ignorancia, pero "peponazo" qué es? para arriba o para abajo?



Bien aclarado por el compañero Paulistano:Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Y que todavía hay tiempo para subirse al carro, estoy dentro en 1,03.



Como bien dices, y como yo ya dije, si rompe el euro habrá una nueva oportunidad de subirse. Además, ya llevo 4 operaciones exitosas con Bankia así que puedo permitirme arriesgar algo más al tener un pequeño colchón ahi.


----------



## amago45 (9 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de ferrovial hoy es un pelotazo en toda regla. Ya está subiendo más que el dividendo de mañana de 0,40.
> Lo siento por nuestro Aladino particular, que gana dinero hasta sin querer, también es mala suerte.



Lo del dividendo de Ferrovial, siendo tan alcista, me va a dar hasta pereza deshacerme de ella. Así que viendo como amanece, jugaremos con los stop loss y los dividendos en la cuenta del banco (y la parte correspondiente para satisfacer a Montoro :: )


----------



## Robopoli (9 Dic 2013)

A ver si los del FOMC calientan un poquito la cosa o lo terminan de emponzoñar porque está en modo paradiña...
Hoy hablan tres miembros y miembras del FOMC, no?


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2013)

Me da que en lugar de ponerme más corto en 15, lo que voy a tener que hacer es cerrar por ahí los cortos que me quedan.

Y mira que nos hacssen desufrí... 

Y cuidado con ANR, "relativicen" con WLT y ACI.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 18:11 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> A ver si los del FOMC calientan un poquito la cosa o lo terminan de emponzoñar porque está en modo paradiña...
> Hoy hablan tres miembros y miembras del FOMC, no?



Evans ya habló el Sábado, creo. SIn subida de tipos hasta que el paro llegue al 6,5% y que la QE se acabará tambien con esa cifra de paro, pero que no sabe cuando pasará. Ahora mismo al 7%. Es cuestión de saber la cantidad de maquillaje que le queda a la señorita Pepis...

Lo único claro es que la FED no puede seguir así, o se quedará con toda la deuda federal y la mitad de las casas de los Estados Unidos. 

Mmm... bueno... que siga que siga... (Bertok, vaya preparando el C4...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Hola chicaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!

_IMTECH, [wat gaan we doen nu?]
*Yo sigo pensando que pandoro acecha a los que piensan que está haciendo un suelecito sobre los 1.98€*.._​
Vaya paseo por las alpujarras que me he pegao!!!!

by the way, ayer compré unas 60 onzas de plata. Primera fase de acumulación. A ver por donde me trinca pandoro ::


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> by the way, ayer compré unas 60 onzas de plata. Primera fase de acumulación. A ver por donde me trinca pandoro ::



Lugar y precio? ienso:


----------



## James Bond (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola chicaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!
> 
> _IMTECH, [wat gaan we doen nu?]
> *Yo sigo pensando que pandoro acecha a los que piensan que está haciendo un suelecito sobre los 1.98€*.._​
> ...



Ya sabe usted que si se equivoca ay estaré yo para echárselo en cara ::

No sería la primera vez...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> A ver si los del FOMC calientan un poquito la cosa o lo terminan de emponzoñar porque está en modo paradiña...
> Hoy hablan tres miembros y miembras del FOMC, no?



http://lacartadelabolsa.com/leer/articulo/horario_de_las_intervenciones_de_los_miembros_de_la_fed

Jeffrey Lacker, presidente de la Fed de Richmond, hablará en la Cámara de Comercio de Charlotte a las 18:50 hora española.

James Bullard, presidente de la Fed de St. Louis, hablará en esta misma ciudad a las 19:05 horas.

Richard Fischer, presidente de la Fed de Dallas, hablará en Chicago en lo que será la última intervención del día.

LA FED CUMPLE 100 AÑOS, INVERSORES INSULTANTES Y SP500 FATIGADO | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA y un extra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lugar y precio? ienso:









Aurinum Online Münzenhandel



James Bond dijo:


> Ya sabe usted que si se equivoca ay estaré yo para echárselo en cara ::
> 
> No sería la primera vez...
> 
> Saludos.



Equivocarse siempre es una posibilidad, pero de momento ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-73.html#post10265750

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-119.html#post10279978

y

Blog del SeaMonkey: IMTECH







8: 8: 8:


----------



## xavigomis (9 Dic 2013)

Pues yo llevando la contraria...

5.000 compradas a 1.94 y si llega a los entornos de 1,75-1,8 cargaremos 5.000 más...


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Hacia arriba no?8:



Eso es. Cuidado que en cuanto haya un velón rojo se desarma la estrategia.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 19:27 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ve natra?



Si supera los 2,6 euros con volumen: alcista.

Es un valor de tipología "no me gusta". En bolsa sobran los valores en los que invertir como para tener que centrarse en chicharrillos. En general, en ellos se gana bastante menos de lo que se pierde y es fácil quedarse atrapado a largo plazo.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 19:29 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola chicaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!
> 
> _IMTECH, [wat gaan we doen nu?]
> *Yo sigo pensando que pandoro acecha a los que piensan que está haciendo un suelecito sobre los 1.98€*.._​
> ...



Yo creo que en Imtech no hay que estar por mucho que parezca buen negocio por fundamentales. El caso es que no sube y eso es por algo.


----------



## darwinn (9 Dic 2013)

Amper: en mi opinión lo hicieron de libro, bajonazo para despiojar todo lo posible y peponazo para arriba poco a poco. Particularmente en la siguiente subida gorda ajustaré stops hacia arriba o me saldré directamente.

Continental (dax): lo dije hace mucho tiempo. Empresón que no para de crecer, actualmente número 2-3 en automoción global junto con Bosch y Delphi. Promedié a 36 en el 2011-2012, y he ido vendiendo paquetes según subía. Este último lo mantendré largo.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Dic 2013)

Abner, han distribuido unoos 700-600?


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me da que en lugar de ponerme más corto en 15, lo que voy a tener que hacer es cerrar por ahí los cortos que me quedan.
> 
> Y mira que nos hacssen desufrí...
> 
> ...



Sólo puede acabar mal o peor. Es insostenible e imposible de seguir adelante con la economía usana reactivándose aunque sea a costa de generar la mayor desigualdad social desde la postguerra.

Y el nivel de la bolsa usana no se justifica con ningún escenario de recuperación :XX::XX::XX:

Ataros los machos para cuando gire ..... el timing es desconocido pero está cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es. Cuidado que en cuanto haya un velón rojo se desarma la estrategia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 19:27 ----------
> 
> ...



No todos tenemos su radar por desgracia, :XX:


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola chicaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!
> 
> _IMTECH, [wat gaan we doen nu?]
> *Yo sigo pensando que pandoro acecha a los que piensan que está haciendo un suelecito sobre los 1.98€*.._​
> ...



La falsa rotura al alza de los 2,25 no significaba nada bueno.

Esos velotes en la trampa alcista sólo los hacen las manos fuertes y ya dijeron basta.

Que caiga poco a poco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Blog del SeaMonkey: Carrusel deportivo!!


----------



## darwinn (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Blog del SeaMonkey: Carrusel deportivo!!



Gran blog y buenísimas la forma de tratarlo.

Cómo ve usted Amper tras pasar la etapa ojete-calor?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Gran blog y buenísimas la forma de tratarlo.
> 
> Cómo ve usted Amper tras pasar la etapa ojete-calor?



Gracias hombre!

Vamos a verlo.


----------



## alimon (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es. Cuidado que en cuanto haya un velón rojo se desarma la estrategia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 19:27 ----------
> 
> ...




Amper, y otros chicharros varios de continuo, pero especialmente AMP, es para jugar con ella ahora mismo via CFD, no para llevar en un cartera a largo.

Por dos razones fundamentales, por un lado por la posibilidad de apalancamiento, siempre con cuidadito eso si (nada de 200/1 como tienen algunos broker, ni siquiera 10/1 si me apuran), pero es interesante llevar cierta carga ahora mismo, sin comprometer otras posiciones también interesantes.

Y por otro lado, se calentará mucho estos días, y los siguientes seguramente hasta enero mediados, pero es probable que lo mismo que la suben, la acaben tirando de nuevo.

Eso sí, es un valor ahora mismo,para estar muy encima de el si se entra, y como dice el maestro Janus, hay que ser consciente de que el SL, si es que se lleva, tiene que ser muy muy generoso, especialmente en intradías, por lo que el riesgo tanto real, como de posibles ataques coronarios con este valor, es alto, hay que tenerlo en cuenta antes de entrar y saber que se puede aguantar esa posición.



Otro chicharrus máximus en el que creo que hay que estar dentro, pero con poca carga, es Urbas, con vistas a un plazo de 2 meses. Claro que poca carga igual son 100k o 200k acciones, pero eso, plazo 2-3 meses máximo, por un tema de ingeniría financiera mágica que preparan, que ni David Copperfield en sus tiempos. Como lo hagan,nos da igual, que luego quiebre y se vaya por el desague,nos da igual, pero puede hacer un x3 en ese tiempo, que es lo que nos importa. También sabiendo, que el riesgo es alto.

Y en EZE hay que estar dentro ANTES del contrasplit del día 16. A que precio? no sabría deciros, porque lo mismo la mantienen en este lateral hasta ese día, y la suben después, como la tiran a 0,33 como la suben a 0,60.

Mi opinión, personal, más que técnica en este caso, es que la tenderán a subir hacía esos 0,60, posiblemente con 2 velones verdes de esos que asustan y sin avisar.

El objetivo tras el contrasplit, sería alcanzar el equivalente a 1€ en la cotización actual.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

natra cuánto ha subido este año? ojo


el presentimiento de anoche era bueno:
amper +4% (con tramos del 8%)
montebalito +3%
prisas +7%


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Otro chicharrus máximus en el que creo que hay que estar dentro, pero con poca carga, es Urbas, con vistas a un plazo de 2 meses. Claro que poca carga igual son 100k o 200k acciones, pero eso, plazo 2-3 meses máximo, por un tema de ingeniría financiera mágica que preparan, que ni David Copperfield en sus tiempos. Como lo hagan,nos da igual, que luego quiebre y se vaya por el desague,nos da igual, pero puede hacer un x3 en ese tiempo, que es lo que nos importa. También sabiendo, que el riesgo es alto.
> 
> .



125.000 llevo yo en el 0,03....vamos a ver que pasa...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El asunto de Imtech lo sigo desde que OoM lo trajo al hilo en verano con el video de Parames.
> 
> La apuesta de los chicos de BestInver es clara por la compañia, creo que compraron en los 4 euros y acudieron a la ampliacion de capital redoblando su apuesta por la compañia. Me sorprende que de todas las compañias buenas que hay en Holanda, un fondo value como el de parames entre en una compañia que presenta unos problemas tan gordos como los que ha tenido, pero sobretodo me sorprende que acudan a una ampliacion de capital, cuando si no recuerdo mal su discuro camina por las pistas de personas como Buffet que postulan su aversion a empresas que demandan dinero a los accionistas en lugar de darseño.
> 
> ...





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No estás solo OoM. Sigo dentro y te puedo asegurar que el rojo, rojo pasión lo tengo yo ( compre a 2,52 € :: ). Avísame si acabas promediando que te sigo.



Chinito la clave es el precio al que cotiza cada negocio

ASML es una gran empresa y ademas muy bien gestionada pero esta a per 30

-recompra acciones
-no tiene deuda
-cuenta con una buena caja
-crece

De hecho las grandes revalorizaciones suelen venir de las reestructuraciones..(costes,deuda,negocio...)

Algunos ejemplos de Bestinver

BMW

¿os acordais de 2009?

BMW baja 40% sueldo de altos ejecutivos - Negocios - CNNExpansion.com

Pues los resultados durante dos años fueron bastante pesimos sin embargo gracias a la reestruturacion ganaron en margenes y rentabilidad

Schindler

Schindler recortará 1.772 empleos, parte de ellos posiblemente en España ? Reestructuración, recapitalización ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Reestructuración, recapitalización en lainformacion.com

Telefonica durante los ultimos dos años ha recortado sus costes y su deuda
Arcelor tambien ha bajado la deuda vendiendo algunas fabricas

ArcelorMittal vende el 15% de su filial de Canad por 843,2 millones,Empresas, expansion.com


El caso de Imtech creo que va a ser mas complejo de lo que a priori parece, no deja de ser un conglomerado con muchos países en juego, diferentes culturas, negocios dispares y una amplia plantilla.Ademas es un poco raro lo que han hecho con la caja y la deuda durante este año y medio pero bueno los directos responsables ya están fuera.

Si quitamos las provisiones de 370 mill en 2012 hubiesen ganado unos 140 mill, a los precios actuales seria un per de 6,4. pero es que su cartera de pedidos apenas ha caído un 4% respecto a la facturación del ultimo año, el negocio al margen de la mala imagen que han transmitido sigue ahi.

Aqui jugarsela es porque el responsable de realizar la reestrcturacion viene justamente de realizar otra y de un sector muy parecido

J. (Hans) Turkesteen

Royal Imtech NV - Board of Management

Stork Technical Services

4 Años tardo en dar sus frutos la reestruturación

Tambien tienen unas preferentes convertibles en manos de ing que seguramente se convertirán en acciones por 30 mill extra pero bueno la cifra no es muy alta es un 3% de la capitalización

Royal Imtech NV - Imtech provides a trading update, announces EUR 30 million financing preference shares issue and extends the rights offering by five business days.


Janus dijo:


> Eso es. Cuidado que en cuanto haya un velón rojo se desarma la estrategia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2013 at 19:27 ----------
> 
> ...



En este caso os voy a dar la razon a ti y al pirata, creo que ha sido un error de timing,no se sabia a priori que iban a incumplir el calendario de la reestructuración. Hay partes de la empresa que funcionan muy bien como por ejemplo Reino Unido sin embargo al mercado no le suele sentar muy bien que las empresas estan en stand by durante 15 meses


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Lo del dividendo de Ferrovial, siendo tan alcista, me va a dar hasta pereza deshacerme de ella. Así que viendo como amanece, jugaremos con los stop loss y los dividendos en la cuenta del banco (y la parte correspondiente para satisfacer a Montoro :: )



Quedan muchas alegrías. Está consiguiendo contratos a largo plazo por todo el mundo. 

Amey scoops Gloucestershire highways deal worth up to £450m | News | Construction News

Los 14,25 postdividendo se verán pronto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Darwin, carrusel deportivo actualizado


----------



## Bronx (9 Dic 2013)

Vaya vaya con ANR, ACI y Walter........ Todas a todo gas...
Janus.. se ha abierto la veda del carbón?


----------



## James Bond (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aurinum Online Münzenhandel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He de decirle que me ha gustado su blog, lo añado a favoritos  Esperemos que tire para arriba Imtech xD


----------



## Galifrey (9 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como veis natra, con objetivo 2.50



Yo las llevo, compradas en 2,36, con la expectativa que la futura apertura de su planta en Canadá las impulse por encima de esa cifra que usted propone allá por marzo.

Cierto es, también, que es mi único chicharro y no voy muy cargado.

A ver que opinan los que saben.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Dic 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> He de decirle que me ha gustado su blog, lo añado a favoritos  Esperemos que tire para arriba Imtech xD



Subir subirá, el problema es cuando y desde que precio


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Vaya vaya con ANR, ACI y Walter........ Todas a todo gas...
> Janus.. se ha abierto la veda del carbón?



Vamos a ver cómo finaliza hoy la sesión y las próximas. Que suba así está de puta madre si bien gustaría más que hubiera mucho más volumen.


----------



## Tono (9 Dic 2013)

Pirata tírale unas líneas a Bankia si tienes tiempo.
...si no quieres manchar el buen nombre de tu blog con semejante cueva de chorizos lo entendería 

¿para cuando la sección de chistes en el blog?



Spoiler



Ese marroquí que le tocan 600 millones en la primitiva, se va al concesionario de la mercedes y compra un deportivo de 200.000€.
Sale con el cochazo y a los 500 metros pincha una rueda.
Se pone a cambiar la rueda y pasa un gitano con un burro. Se para, mira para todos los lados, coge un ladrillo y zas, rompe una ventanilla.
El marroquí le grita
- ¡Paisa, k ase!
y el gitano le dice 
- Calla moro mierda, tú roba las ruedas que yo me llevo el arradio.


----------



## Bronx (9 Dic 2013)

Thanks,
guardaremos la escopeta por ahora



Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver cómo finaliza hoy la sesión y las próximas. Que suba así está de puta madre si bien gustaría más que hubiera mucho más volumen.


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Tono has abierto la veda, me acabo de acordar del que me contaron el sábado de copas.


En resumidas cuentas:

- Tarzán tiene accidente al saltar de liana en liana y le amputan brazo, pierna y pito.

- COmo sólo había animales alrededor le ponen el brazo de un gorila, la pierna de una pantera y como picha...le ponen la trompa de un elefante.

- Al tiempo se encuentra con el médico....Tarzán, qué tal...

- "Pues el brazo muy bien, vaya fuerza tengo, trepo y voy de arbol en arbol como nunca....en cuento a la pierna, pues cojeando algo, pero pego unos saltos y cojo una velocidad....y la trompa del elefante, pues regular, meo y esas cosas bien, el problema es cuando se encuentra algún cacahuete por el suelo, lo coge y me lo mete en el culo":XX::XX::XX:


:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pirata tírale unas líneas a Bankia si tienes tiempo.
> ...si no quieres manchar el buen nombre de tu blog con semejante cueva de chorizos lo entendería
> 
> ¿para cuando la sección de chistes en el blog?
> ...



La miraré. Post para mañana, ok?

Por cierto. Quiero ir a Perú. Alucinante el patrimonio arqueológico, simplemente alucinante. (Ahora mismo en la 2. Si yo veo documentales de la 2!!!)


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La miraré. Post para mañana, ok?
> 
> Por cierto. Quiero ir a Perú. Alucinante el patrimonio arqueológico, simplemente alucinante. (Ahora mismo en la 2. Si yo veo documentales de la 2!!!)



Cójase días, yo me quedé hasta Cuzco y parece ser que más abajo también hay cositas.

Gracias por lo de bankia...pero ya sabe, tire la linea al 1,35 y todos contentos::


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

el carbón se juega bastante mañana porque no se debe descartar una vela roja que anulase el movimiento de hoy. Creo que es bueno lo que hoy sucede pero le falta volumen.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aurinum Online Münzenhandel



¿ Sabes porque tanta diferencia en 3 monedas del mismo valor, 1 oz. ? No dejan de ser bullion las 3, no?


----------



## egarenc (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La miraré. Post para mañana, ok?
> 
> Por cierto. Quiero ir a Perú. Alucinante el patrimonio arqueológico, simplemente alucinante. (Ahora mismo en la 2. Si yo veo documentales de la 2!!!)



espero que no tenga vértigo :no:

[YOUTUBE]A4sDOSbtjQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La miraré. Post para mañana, ok?
> 
> Por cierto. Quiero ir a Perú. Alucinante el patrimonio arqueológico, simplemente alucinante. (Ahora mismo en la 2. Si yo veo documentales de la 2!!!)



Karma shur!
cuando dijimos que si el gato no dejaba de trollear, íbamos a ir a su casa y le cortaríamos la colita, era una forma de hablar


----------



## desastre total (9 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> el carbón se juega bastante mañana porque no se debe descartar una vela roja que anulase el movimiento de hoy. Creo que es bueno lo que hoy sucede pero le falta volumen.



Vaya p.utada no tener sl en ing, con lo que estoy disfrutando con las anarosas, el problema es que estoy casi a pre, con lo cual toca comerse la vela roja de mañana, snif, porque después de lo que ha oscilado esto, habrá que seguir un poco más a ver si hay suerte y hay reward curioso algún día de estos.
Y como siempre, pase lo que pase, muchas gracias Sir Janus es usted una auténtica eminencia.
Ahhhh y también estoy metido en el marrón de amper, jajaja si es que me va la marcha, eso sí, aquí hay un poco de reward y un stop que lo garantiza.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Dic 2013)

en ING sí hay SL


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en ING sí hay SL



Pues los habrán puesto ahora porque antes del nasdaq confirmo que no tenían.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La miraré. Post para mañana, ok?
> 
> Por cierto. Quiero ir a Perú. Alucinante el patrimonio arqueológico, simplemente alucinante. (Ahora mismo en la 2. Si yo veo documentales de la 2!!!)



Arequipa, Cuzco, Titicaca, si puedes ves a La Paz y Machu Pichu. En Lima solo la plaza de armas. Yo fui en noviembre.


----------



## desastre total (9 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en ING sí hay SL



Para uropa y usanos nop


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> Vaya p.utada no tener sl en ing, con lo que estoy disfrutando con las anarosas, el problema es que estoy casi a pre, con lo cual toca comerse la vela roja de mañana, snif, porque después de lo que ha oscilado esto, habrá que seguir un poco más a ver si hay suerte y hay reward curioso algún día de estos.
> Y como siempre, pase lo que pase, muchas gracias Sir Janus es usted una auténtica eminencia.
> Ahhhh y también estoy metido en el marrón de amper, jajaja si es que me va la marcha, eso sí, aquí hay un poco de reward y un stop que lo garantiza.



Dejemos al Sr Lobo, aquí queda mucha task por elaborar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ¿ Sabes porque tanta diferencia en 3 monedas del mismo valor, 1 oz. ? No dejan de ser bullion las 3, no?



Sip, pero unas tienen más tirada que otras, de ahí que la prima sobre el precio de la onza de plata sea menor o mayor. ¿Que por que no compro lingotes de plata? Pagas más impuestos y sale más caro.

Además las panda vienen con fundita.... :bla: :bla:


----------



## darwinn (9 Dic 2013)

Pirata, mil gracias por el gráfico! Valor troleo tú lo has dicho...

Perú impresionante, quizá junto a Canadá lo más bonito que he visto. Tiene todo, mar, bosque, montaña, etc.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

puede haber un movimiento muy bonito en Prisa si el volumen acompaña. Igual en Tesla.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> puede haber un movimiento muy bonito en Prisa si el volumen acompaña. Igual en Tesla.



cuente cuente....


ya llevamos un 15% acumulado en 2 días.


Antes pedía que echarán un vistazo a indicadores en Bolsasymiercados, FCC y Tecnocom.... pueden?


----------



## tesorero (10 Dic 2013)

Bankia: Posible doble suelo. en 0.913 (26/11 y 05/12). Activación en 0.986 al cierre. Objetivo: 1.059

Qué telegráfico ha salido, pero estoy perro para escribir a estas horas.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuente cuente....
> 
> 
> ya llevamos un 15% acumulado en 2 días.
> ...



FCC vuelve a ser alcista y más si supera los 16. Gamesa está en el filo. Tecnocom no la sigo, es un chicharro.

Prisa está subiendo muy bien. Hay que estar ahí con stop en el mínimo de la vela del día anterior.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 00:59 ----------

poco se habla de la estampida de recogida de beneficios que hay en el mundo solar, sobre todo en las chinas. Es un gustazo. Hay que andarse con ojo pero creo que puede haber opciones muy buenas para pillar buenos precios.

Si se disipan las dudas actuales de demanda por parte de las provincias Chinas, se presentarán oportunidades muy buenas. Los procesos productivos están optimizándose tecnológicamente para tener menos costes unitarios. Muchas empresas han avanzado bien en los procesos de refinanciación de la deuda. Si las dudas sobre la demanda se vuelven transparentes, va a haber una subida importante. De momento, ver y esperar. Nada de pensar.

Los actores importantes son Yingli, Trina, Hanwha, Renesola, Canadian, ..... El mundo usano sigue en buena forma, nada más que una corrección de momento.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 01:11 ----------

Esto es importante, sorry it is in english.

China Solar Demand Questionable; Yingli, Trina, Jinko Most Vulnerable, Says Credit Suisse

Beijing has circulated a draft proposal to provinces and Chinese solar companies for feedback about its 2014 installation target. Currently, The 12GW target consists of 8GW of distributed systems and 4GW of utility scale projects, which are more profitable for solar companies. This proposal will be finalized before the end of January.

This draft has called into question how bright China’s solar demand is next year. Here is Credit Suisse:

The market is concerned that the central government’s focus on distributed generation, at the potential expense of utility scale projects, may make the ~12 GW target unrealistic if utility scale projects are capped at 4 GW.

The emphasis on the distributed generation segment may make utility scale project approvals from the central government less obtainable.

Last Thursday Renesola (SOL) indicated that the proposed 4 GW cap of utility scale projects in 2014 ultimately may end up at a higher level following the comment period and petitioning from provinces and companies, but also suggested 2014 demand in China may decline due to challenges growing in the distributed generation segment due to rooftop ownership ambiguity and the nascent status of the market before the new distributed generation feed-in-tariff commences in 2014.

Those focused on project developments in China – the tier-1 Chinese solar companies – would be hurt:

If utility scale projects are capped at 4 GW, those most negatively impacted would be Yingli (YGE, Underperform) who is targeting part of a 500 MW pipeline of projects, Trina Solar (TSL, Neutral) possibly with 600 MW (100-200 MW per quarter) of project development in 2014, and Jinko Solar (JKS, Outperform) possibly with about 300 MW in 2014.

Now the debate is on whether the government will stick with that target. Nomura Securities said it makes more economics sense for the government to install distributed systems instead of utility scale projects. The solar companies of course insist the 4GW number is more a guidance than a firm cap:

Most companies we have spoken with believe the 4 GW number will be more of a guideline rather than a firm cap, and that ultimately utility scale projects could exceed 4 GWs next year. Our view remains that the policy discussion is fluid and that China ultimately wants to encourage the adoption on solar resources for environmental and health reasons.

Credit Suisse has placed its China solar models under review and may come out with revised (lower) price targets when the government’s draft proposal firms up.

Yingli is down 5.5%, Trina Solar is down 1.8%, and Jinko Solar is down 2% this morning.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo de ferrovial hoy es un pelotazo en toda regla. Ya está subiendo más que el dividendo de mañana de 0,40.
> Lo siento por nuestro Aladino particular, que gana dinero hasta sin querer, también es mala suerte.



Eso es el canalla de Montoro, que sube la acción por molestar. Se quiere quedar mi pasta no matter how... Por verme tributar es capaz de subirmela a 15 antes del fin de semana....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Bankia: Posible doble suelo. en 0.913 (26/11 y 05/12). Activación en 0.986 al cierre. Objetivo: 1.059
> 
> Qué telegráfico ha salido, pero estoy perro para escribir a estas horas.



Esperemos no hagan la jugada del otro día.... Que la suben un seis y al día siguiente la bajan un cinco.... 

A ver si esta es la buena.... Dura mucho el trolleo ya... 

Y buenos días y tal.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (10 Dic 2013)

PRISA y ya tal
Prisa lanza un órdago a Telefónica al ofrecer Digital+ a cuatro gigantes de la televisión - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

BoA recomienda Indra 14,50
+2%


----------



## xavigomis (10 Dic 2013)

Esas IMTECH para arriba !!!!


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Dic 2013)

Buenas días conforeros. Esas Imtech up, up!!

¿Qué tal veis ENAGAS?,

Por cierto dividendo el día 19.


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

Volumen gacelero en Bankia, la operación lavado de imagen está en marcha, confianza plena en el valor para ver zona 1.1x a 1.2x


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es el canalla de Montoro, que sube la acción por molestar. Se quiere quedar mi pasta no matter how... Por verme tributar es capaz de subirmela a 15 antes del fin de semana....



Ya ves, y ahora mismo recuperando 0,11€ postdividendo. Vaya desgracia.

Bankia a punto de romper el 1€ y volumen gordo. Cuando vuelva espero ver otro día glorioso.

Me voy a patear la calle a ganarme los garbanzos. Las gacelas de la bolsa somos los depredadores del mercado laboral. O al menos no nos queda más remedio que serlo.

Tengan buen día.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Buenas días conforeros. Esas Imtech up, up!!
> 
> ¿Qué tal veis ENAGAS?,
> 
> Por cierto dividendo el día 19.




No la sigo mucho, así que a largo no lo sé. Pero entraré el 18 a primera hora...


----------



## inversobres (10 Dic 2013)

Otro dia de txitxarreo gacelerido. Cuando comes demasiado se indigesta. Que risas cuando llegue enero, a ver quien rie el ultimo.

Veamos esos 9500 como van.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Buenas días conforeros. Esas Imtech up, up!!
> 
> ¿Qué tal veis ENAGAS?,
> 
> Por cierto dividendo el día 19.



Yo la veo lateral entre los 18,9 y los 19,9. Quizá es buen momento para entrar ya no tnato por el dividendo sino porque si le da por hacer como ferrovial ayer, se puede sacar uno buenas plusvis incluso antes del dividendo, en torno al 4%.

Yo he dejado una orden metida por si acaso. Pero por lo demás sigo indeciso, nada me convence y conociéndome eso es que me estoy perdiendo algo ienso:


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Volumen gacelero en Bankia, la operación lavado de imagen está en marcha, confianza plena en el valor para ver zona 1.1x a 1.2x



Bankia es la favorita en las quinielas para volver a la casa del Ibex 35 por Navidad - Noticias de Mercados


Recuerdo que Jazztel subió como la espuma con su entrada en el ibex:|

Let's see!!

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 09:51 ----------

500k en el leuro de bankia......must go out!!!!!

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 09:52 ----------

*boooooooooooooooooooooooooom*


----------



## inversobres (10 Dic 2013)

Roto, de vuelta al lateral y preparando la cama para el final de anyo.

Proxima parada, pues los 10k, por que no...


----------



## darwinn (10 Dic 2013)

Buena suerte con la búsqueda laboral Tono


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

DP según leo por ahí UBS máximos vendedores....eso es cojonudo.

Sube un 2,13% y nos parece poco, mal acostumbrados estamos....


----------



## romanrdgz (10 Dic 2013)

Me sorprende no ver a nadie entusiasmado con Sacyr por aquí estos días. Aparentemente la formación del HCHi sigue el buen camino, y aunque no lo dibuje finalmente ahora mismo está en un tramito alcista. ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Me sorprende no ver a nadie entusiasmado con Sacyr por aquí estos días. Aparentemente la formación del HCHi sigue el buen camino, y aunque no lo dibuje finalmente ahora mismo está en un tramito alcista. ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?



Yo era de los máximos entuasiastas de Sacyr, me ha dado mucha pasta este año, pero con el último bajonazo me ha quitado también mucha pasta, la he cogido manía:ouch:


Vaya, que no me fio de ella.



Acabo de poner orden venta en bankia protegiendo la entrada de ayer, poquito por encima del punto de entrada....así que esta jugada ya nos sale gratis...a esperar otro día como el de ayerienso:


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Y a mi me saco el viernes negro de bankia... que desgraciado soy...
Me he metido en prisa... a ver que pasa.


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Y a mi me saco el viernes negro de bankia... que desgraciado soy...
> Me he metido en prisa... a ver que pasa.



Ni desgraciado ni leches, bankia desde el 15 de noviembre ha venido trolleando a todo el mundo, hasta a ella misma....o se tomaba una postura como la de Tono o te sacaba sí o sí....

A mí me sacó el otro día a 0,94 y volví a entrar a 0,98....esperemos que esta sea la buena....por volumen parece que sí....hoy también va lanzada....esperemos nos de una tardecita como la de ayer....

Y con lo de su inclusión en el ibex....se puede pegar uno un homenaje estas navidades:Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2013)

ya me empiezan a quemar las bankias ki aser????? realmente veis recorrido hasta los 1.1?


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Dic 2013)

buenos dias, tengan cuidado ahi fuera, a mi me parece q la descripcion del dia de hoy es como cuando en una peli se meten los del 7º de caballeria en un desfiladero q esta lleno de indios escondidos..... todo muy tranquilo hasta q empiezan los primeros tiros

bueno  en nuestro caso en vez de indios los q estan al acecho son negros viciosones ::

una recomendacion de cine y una de audio

12 aos de esclavitud (2013) - FilmAffinity

[YOUTUBE]nx75SH02Vcw[/YOUTUBE]

animo a los de IMTECH !!!


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ya me empiezan a quemar las bankias ki aser????? realmente veis recorrido hasta los 1.1?



Sacrificar plusvis por posibilidad de pelotazo.

Si entraste en 0,90 pues en vez de vender ahora y ganarte 12 céntimos por acción, pon orden para que si tocan los 0,99 se te vendan....

Sacrificas 3 céntimos pero dejas abierta la posibilidad de que si sigue subiendo, puedas obtener mayores plusvis.

Un stop dinámico de toda la vida, vaya...ienso:


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

Prisa, respetando la forma de actuar de los fondos, no sube para despistar.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

Qué raro está todo, no hay fuerza, no?

Es como que tiene miedo. Y qué pocas señales

edito: abrir la boca y segundo impulso


----------



## inversobres (10 Dic 2013)

Jur jur, veremos si va en serio.

9550 del tiron. No se andan en hostias, hoy es martes asi que tocan maximos en el SP. Cierre verde.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

pero no era mie-jue-vie los máximos y lun-martes malos?


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Dic 2013)

Suerte a los bankieros.. se me ha escapado este tren.

Que ricos los dividendos hoy de ferrovial...para estas navidades fundirlos a gusto.

Y su aspecto post-dividendo sigue siendo muy bueno.. Aquí hay recorrido navideño hasta los 4 y algo.
Joer..si es que se me presenta la duda de realizar minusvalias o no:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Bueno pues ya me han sacado de prisa... a tomar por el culo
ultimamente no doy una


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

Prisa, golosona.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

prisa luz verde accionistas
de -5 a -1


----------



## amago45 (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa luz verde accionistas
> de -5 a -1



Hecho relevante PRISA, patada a seguir de 6 años, ponen Santillana como garantía con los bancos ::::::

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={eb4eedd6-d400-40bd-8611-9a85253bfe64}


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

No me gustan los CS.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 11:51 ----------

Bankia tiene activado el modo despeluche gaceleril.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

compra con rumor y vende con noticia¿


----------



## Felix (10 Dic 2013)

CS? Explain please


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

Quién se quiera subir a la fiesta del 3D en la única empresa que aún no está burbujeada lo tiene fácil. Goe.pa 
Lo avise el otro día y la fiesta ya ha comenzado. Hoy 8veces volumen diario y 8% en verde. Luego no se digáis que no avise


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

Contra split 5-a-uno


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2013)

entonces lo de Ezentis no le hace ninguna gracia??

A que accion se refiere con el CS? Bankia, Prisa,...?


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Adentro en Tecnocom, este valor me debe una pero de momento ya baja otro céntimo :ouch: eso sí, he entrado con muy poco.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Adentro en Tecnocom, este valor me debe una pero de momento ya baja otro céntimo :ouch: eso sí, he entrado con muy poco.



a ver entrado más abajo!! 



arcelor toca subir: ave marroquí


----------



## donpepito (10 Dic 2013)

Prisa ````


----------



## decloban (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver entrado más abajo!!



O que hubiese entrado mas alto como yo ::::


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver entrado más abajo!!




Por favor, dígame que ese "a ver" es irónico como el de "a ver hestudiao" o el "hoyga" ::

Para mí tecnocom tiene soporte en 1.235, así que entrar a 1,255 no lo veo tan mal. Lo que no sé es por qué en ecobolsa no se actualiza el valor desde las 11.50 y en mi broker me sale como último valor otro distinto ienso: 

Ahora me queda otro hueco, estoy pensando en darle a algo que no sea chicharro... estoy entre timof y repsol, alguna idea?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

hera hera.

a3media no pinta mal


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

Bankia, está recogiendo viajeros.... Sale a las 16h....destino....el cielo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Ya estoy de vuelta a la oficina.
Y sí, se confirma un día glorioso. Ferrovial recuperando 0.18 de los 0,40 cobrados esta mañana, Iberdrola en verde y Bankia como un cohete. 



darwinn dijo:


> Buena suerte con la búsqueda laboral Tono



Gracias, pero no es el caso. De momento es el trabajo el que me busca a mí y tengo un contrato de servicios firmado hasta febrero del año 2015 por una cantidad más que razonable.
Me puedo ver en la calle por un conflicto laboral, tras un accidente en acto de trabajo que ha pasado por el juzgado, en el que le exijo a la empresa que me pague los 9 años que he trabajado para ella como falso autónomo. Si me voy, lo que no es tan fácil porque los clientes son míos y gracias a mí, me iré con las espaldas muy cubiertas. 
De momento salvo miradas asesinas de los jefes, que hacen que les dé los buenos días con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, sigo en el frente de batalla.
Veremos lo que pasa en la conciliación.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2013)

que suerte, que satisfacción debe producir el poder mirar a los jefes por encima del hombro, a sabiendas de que te odian pero te necesitan.... como les debe joder.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Pues dentro en repsol y que sea lo que Pandoro quiera.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

eso está ganado.

dile al juez que eres forero cantero


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Bueno vuelvo a entrar en bankia, ultima operación del año...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Quién se quiera subir a la fiesta del 3D en la única empresa que aún no está burbujeada lo tiene fácil. Goe.pa
> Lo avise el otro día y la fiesta ya ha comenzado. Hoy 8veces volumen diario y 8% en verde. Luego no se digáis que no avise



Muy interesante ienso: ¿Las ves para largo?


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que suerte, que satisfacción debe producir el poder mirar a los jefes por encima del hombro, a sabiendas de que te odian pero te necesitan.... como les debe joder.



Aunque no es la primera vez que paso por esta situación, te aseguro que no tiene nada de agradable. Tener que acudir al juzgado para reclamar lo que es tuyo por ley y que se niegan a reconocer baja amenazas/presiones de despido supone una presión psicológica muy grande. Sólo el que te guste tu trabajo y la gente con la que trabajas te mantiene firme.
En otra empresa en la que estuve algo más de 10 años, trabajando más horas que un reloj, puse una denuncia para cobrar casi 4 millones pts. de horas extras no reconocidas y gané. Después estuve trabajando casi 2 años más, con mutuo desprecio hacia gerente, presidente y demás calaña improductiva, para irme cuando me apareció otra cosa mejor. 
Cuando me fui tenía unos 300 clientes que comían en mi mano, facturación de varios millones de €. Tuvieron que contratar a dos personas para poder cumplir malamente con lo que hacía yo sólo y al final se los llevó otra empresa a la gran mayoría. 
Esa fue mi venganza, irme cuando se me antojó y dejarlos con el culo al aire.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 13:23 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> ya me empiezan a quemar las bankias ki aser????? realmente veis recorrido hasta los 1.1?



Y hasta los 1,3 sin despeinarse.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Dic 2013)

Buenas.

¿Que pasó? Algo no gustó en los últimos minutos...


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Que pasó? Algo no gustó en los últimos minutos...



En que? Que ando a pelo en bkia y toy en el móvil! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> En que? Que ando a pelo en bkia y toy en el móvil!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Un velote rojo de medio punto en el IBEX...de momento.


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Buenas días conforeros. Esas Imtech up, up!!
> 
> ¿Qué tal veis ENAGAS?,
> 
> Por cierto dividendo el día 19.



Sí, paga 0,501 por acción, también la he valorado pero no le veo recorrido, incluso puede caer bastante ya que el estado ha confirmado estos días que no permitirá participaciones mayores del 5% (lo ismo en REE).
Yo elegiría Iberdrola, paga 0,125 en enero (o puedes elegir derechos) y le veo un mayor potencial alcista que al resto de las energéticas. 
De hecho, pese a la caída del IBEX a 9300 sumado al bajón particular por la resolución del déficit tarifario (todavía en negociación) se ha comportado como una jabata sin perder los 4,40€. Debería llegar a los 5€ si el IBEX tira hasta los 9900.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un velote rojo de medio punto en el IBEX...de momento.



Algún comentario chisposo de Drogui?

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 13:35 ----------

El SP en premarket parece que también ha notado algo...


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muy interesante ienso: ¿Las ves para largo?



Para largo? U mm, todo lo que estoy haciendo este año es con vistas a semanas, o como mucho unos meses. La idea es sacar un 20/30% si por el camino es más! pues mejor. Comprar para largo sin descuento no me gusta demasiado, y casi todos los mercados andan ya un poco sobré comprados.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2013)

el jato como andaba? corto, largo, cortilargo, larguicorto???

pues mantendremos bankias a no ser que ezentis vuelva a los 0.40 que entonces me deshago de la mitad de bankia para meter un poco mas a ezentis.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pirata tírale unas líneas a Bankia si tienes tiempo.
> ...si no quieres manchar el buen nombre de tu blog con semejante cueva de chorizos lo entendería
> 
> ¿para cuando la sección de chistes en el blog?
> ...



Recuerdo al Tren Valencia contando esta misma historia en primera persona sobre un pinchazo que tuvo él en Colombia con algún Mercedes o similar...


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

We're back!!!!

[YOUTUBE]kalFsHxTWQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## osoguanoso (10 Dic 2013)

Guanooooooo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Dic 2013)

Muy feo lo que acaba de hacer el trollibex.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

Ibex 8,900? ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2013)

Ferrovial en caida libre... Montoro al final no se sale con la suya.

Pero me gustaba más el plan B


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ferrovial en caida libre... Montoro al final no se sale con la suya.
> 
> Pero me gustaba más el plan B




¿Has cobrado el dividendo? Porque yo en bankinter no veo ni su sombra...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2013)




----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Has cobrado el dividendo? Porque yo en bankinter no veo ni su sombra...




Mañana imagino. Me suena que suele ser el día siguiente. Pero no te preocupes... llegar, llegará!

PD. Ha habido un momento que me parecía que cerraba en los precios pre dividendo y teníamos la semana redonda...


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Has cobrado el dividendo? Porque yo en bankinter no veo ni su sombra...



Yo lo tenía ingresado a las 8 de la mañana.

Orden de compra de 2200 Iberdrolas a 4,47, se suman a las que tenía a 4,55.
Cierro compras para lo que queda de año.
Ghk las ferroviales se han apoyado en el 13,485 y de ahí no las mueven, más no van a bajar. Tiene pinta de subir en lo que queda del día.


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Esas Bkias que se nos van pa'abajo poco a poco otra vez...
tengo en eltop en 0.989 si pierde eso, pues creo que ya me monto con hannibal por el suelo de los 0,91x


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2013)

Impresionante la carrera de fondo de gowex. no se vislumbra el final. no se ve techo. parece una burbuja


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Esas Bkias que se nos van pa'abajo poco a poco otra vez...
> tengo en eltop en 0.989 si pierde eso, pues creo que ya me monto con hannibal por el suelo de los 0,91x



Gracias por su confianza pero no se fie de mi, esta semana no me sale nada bien en ningún ámbito, debí haber mirado el horóscopo o algo ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gracias por su confianza pero no se fie de mi, esta semana no me sale nada bien en ningún ámbito, debí haber mirado el horóscopo o algo ::



Si yo le contase...
Prisa desde 0,94 salida con stop en viernes de la muerte, 
Prisa esta mañana , me sacan en 1 hora con -3% veremos ahora bankia desde 1,01
::::::


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si yo le contase...
> Prisa desde 0,94 salida con stop en viernes de la muerte,
> Prisa esta mañana , me sacan en 1 hora con -3% veremos ahora bankia desde 1,01
> ::::::



Como diría mi madre, vaya 2 patas pa un banco ::

Está claro que estos dias la bolsa está que ni para arriba ni para abajo, por lo que están saltando SLs tanto a cortos como a largos.

Supongo que no queda otra que tener paciencia y jugar con SLs amplios. Yo en parte ya predije que el rally llegaría en la segunda quincena o incluso última semana, pero claro, uno nunca quiere quedarse fuera por si se equivoca. 

Sobre Bankia, desde luego sí tiene pinta de que es la subida buena, mientras cierre por encima del euro hoy la cosa pinta bien.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Impresionante la carrera de fondo de gowex. no se vislumbra el final. no se ve techo. parece una burbuja



Yo estoy por salir ahora a los 14, son muchas plusvalías ya...


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Dic 2013)

creo que los grandes siguen cortos, sin embargo, en esta caída el resto no está promediando al alza... por ahora

igual esta caída no es la buena


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Dic 2013)

La razón de lo de hoy...



> Draghi reitera que las medidas del BCE no deben sustituir las obligaciones de los gobiernos
> 14:31 - 10/12/2013 Mario Draghi, presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), ha reiterado la necesidad de que los bancos centrales centren su política monetaria en la estabilidad de precios a medio plazo. En una conferencia organizada por el Banco de Italia, Draghi ha asegurado que seguir este mandato es la única manera de mantener la confianza de los mercados. El presidente de la autoridad monetaria de la Zona Euro ha explicado que las medidas no tradicionales implementadas durante la crisis forman parte del mandato del BCE: “Perseguir la estabilidad de precios por todos los medios que ha requerido la situación”.
> 
> También en su línea, *Draghi ha instado a los Gobiernos seguir adelante con los planes de reformas.* “Se ha ganado tiempo para que los demás actores contribuyan con su papel en las políticas cruciales que no se incluyen en la competencia del BCE como se define en su mandato”, ha declarado. Para Draghi, las prioridades de reformas clave son completar la unión bancaria, implementar la consolidación fiscal que contribuye al crecimiento y las reformas estructurales en los mercados laborales y de productos. “Se ha realizado un gran progreso, pero hace falta hacer más”, ha concluido Draghi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2013)

Se suicida tras 5 horas de tiendas con su novia porque ella quera comprar ms. Ideal


No podía soportar pagafantear más.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se suicida tras 5 horas de tiendas con su novia porque ella quera comprar ms. Ideal
> 
> 
> No podía soportar pagafantear más.... :XX: :XX:



La sociedad está enferma, muy enferma.

Pobre chaval.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Bueon, por aquí he oido hablar mucho del dividendo de BME o Enagas, pero poco del de Repsol.

Precisamente hoy que he comprado, me encuentro con un anuncio que te lleva a la web del inversor de repsol, y aparte de ventajas y descuentos en gasolina (este punto aún lo tengo que mirar), hay un calendario de dividendos flexibles donde se puede elegir entre recibir acciones de nueva emisión o el dinero de su venta al mercado o a ellos mismos.

Bueno, a lo que voy. Lo interesante es este punto: 
_Las sesiones bursátiles que se tomarán como referencia para el cálculo del “Precio de Cotización” de la acción de Repsol (según este término se define en el referido acuerdo de
la Junta General) que se aplicará a las fórmulas previstas para la determinación (i) del precio de compra de los derechos de asignación gratuita y (ii) del número provisional de acciones, serán las correspondientes a los días 11, 12, 13, 16 y 17 de diciembre de 2013._

¿Creeis que han podido tirar abajo la cotización estos dias para así pagar menos de dividendo y que luego se pueda disparar o son paranoias mias? ienso:

Enlace: http://www.repsol.com/imagenes/es_es/Repsol_Calendario_scrip_dividend_tcm7-664973.pdf


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueon, por aquí he oido hablar mucho del dividendo de BME o Enagas, pero poco del de Repsol.
> 
> Precisamente hoy que he comprado, me encuentro con un anuncio que te lleva a la web del inversor de repsol, y aparte de ventajas y descuentos en gasolina (este punto aún lo tengo que mirar), hay un calendario de dividendos flexibles donde se puede elegir entre recibir acciones de nueva emisión o el dinero de su venta al mercado o a ellos mismos.
> 
> ...



Otra que se suma a la moda del tito botas de pagar el dividendo con papelitos? :no: Mal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se suicida tras 5 horas de tiendas con su novia porque ella quera comprar ms. Ideal
> 
> 
> No podía soportar pagafantear más.... :XX: :XX:



Joder se llama(ba) Tas Ostiao...


----------



## garpie (10 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueon, por aquí he oido hablar mucho del dividendo de BME o Enagas, pero poco del de Repsol.
> 
> Precisamente hoy que he comprado, me encuentro con un anuncio que te lleva a la web del inversor de repsol, y aparte de ventajas y descuentos en gasolina (este punto aún lo tengo que mirar), hay un calendario de dividendos flexibles donde se puede elegir entre recibir acciones de nueva emisión o el dinero de su venta al mercado o a ellos mismos.
> 
> ...





Como se trata una ampliación liberada en la que se prefija de antemano el precio del derecho (en aproximadamente 0,50 euros), en lo que afectará el alza o baja de la cotización será en la proporción de acciones viejas necesarias por cada nueva (número de derechos para adquirir una nueva acción).

Así, si la cotización de referencia fuera 18,5 el número de derechos para adquirir una nueva acción sería 18,5/0,5 = 37. Es decir, se trataría de una ampliación liberada 1x37.
Si les diera por tirar la acción hasta por ejemplo 17,5, el número de derechos necesarios sería 17,5/0,5 = 35. Es decir, ampliación liberada 1x35.

Al final, la consecuencia es quedarse más o menos diluido en la compañía si se opta por vender los derechos (al mercado o a la compañía). Más diluido conforme mayor sea la cotización de referencia, y menos diluido conforme menor sea la cotización de referencia. Una pista: Botín siempre opta por cobrarlo en efectivo.

Por otra parte, una cotización de referencia forzadamente baja hará que, ante una hipotética posterior subida de la cotización de la acción - durante el período de negociación de los derechos - hará que estos últimos se puedan vender en el mercado a un precio superior al que la compañía se compromete a comprarlos.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Otra que se suma a la moda del tito botas de pagar el dividendo con papelitos? :no: Mal.



realmente, te dan a elegir:
_ - Vender la totalidad o parte de estos derechos a Repsol a un precio fijo garantizado (esta opción podrá ejercitarse hasta unos días antes de la finalización del periodo de negociación en Bolsa de los derechos de asignación).
- Vender la totalidad o parte de sus derechos en Bolsa y recibir efectivo.
- Mantener la totalidad o parte sus derechos y recibir gratuitamente las acciones nuevas que le correspondan._

Ese precio al que recompraría Repsol se fija en la cotización a cierre desde mañana durante 5 dias (supongo que harán una media o algo así, porque no queda muy claro). Obviamente, a la compañía le interesa entonces que el precio ahora esté bajo para no dejarse un dineral en pagar a quienes reclamen el pago fijo garantizado. Por tanto mi reflexión no va tanto por el dividendo como por el hecho de que una vez pase este plazo en el que se fijan los precios, la cotización de la empresa tire hacia arriba.


----------



## garpie (10 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Otra que se suma a la moda del tito botas de pagar el dividendo con papelitos? :no: Mal.



Desde el expolio de YPF no le quedó otra: a dotar totalmente la pérdida (por lo que cualquier importe birrioso que cobre ahora será beneficio) y a no soltar un duro.


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

bankia cabezazos contra el 29, lo rompera?


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se suicida tras 5 horas de tiendas con su novia porque ella quera comprar ms. Ideal
> 
> 
> No podía soportar pagafantear más.... :XX: :XX:



Por eso conviene follar por la mañana y no dejarlo a la noche. RIP, pobre hombre, ha muerte jodidamente.


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> bankia cabezazos contra el 29, lo rompera?



El tren de las 16.00....ya no espera a nadie... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> creo que los grandes siguen cortos, sin embargo, en esta caída el resto no está promediando al alza... por ahora
> 
> igual esta caída no es la buena



En el SP al menos, yo estoy en que esta no es la buena. Al contrario, están terminando de sacarse de encima a los osos. Yo he chapado en 1804. Y a ver si lo pillamos en los 1815-20. Largos ni con un palo. En el peor de los casos, me han dejado fuera de la bajada, pero con el culo relativamente a salvo.

Tirenme esas Yeeeeeelp....!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2013)

me he salido de bankia y he vuelto a entrar, pero he dividido la salida en 3 y ahora he ampliado ezentis, me he metido en Prisa y un tercio en bankia otra vez...... increiblemente tengo en este momento las 3 entradas ya en verde, pero a la espera de pandoro.....


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2013)

Preparando el rally navideño en pocos días...

Son sus tradiciones y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para largo? U mm, todo lo que estoy haciendo este año es con vistas a semanas, o como mucho unos meses. La idea es sacar un 20/30% si por el camino es más! pues mejor. Comprar para largo sin descuento no me gusta demasiado, y casi todos los mercados andan ya un poco sobré comprados.



Ahora mismo los chollos hay que buscarlos y mucho, ademas en casi todos los casos es a cambio de algo.Quien tuviese aun Nokia, vaya año que lleva.


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

Acojonado estoy me estan metiendo unos rejonazos en ing de flipar, no tengo los detalles pero en plan 30 euros por cada compraventa, yo creo que me lo estñán haciendo en pasos las operaciones a mercado y cobrando comisión en cada una, luego les llamo porque me da que me están timando directamente.


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo los chollos hay que buscarlos y mucho, ademas en casi todos los casos es a cambio de algo.Quien tuviese aun Nokia, vaya año que lleva.



Ays, no me mientes a nokia. Este año he dejado mucha pasta encima de la mesa por miedo a una gran caída que no llega. Tb le eche el ojo a alcatel cuando rompió los dos euros. En fin. El momento de comprar barato nos llegara, no tengas duda. Yo mientras sigo buscando y analizando empresas de las que nos gustan para compararlas baratitas...


----------



## Muttley (10 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo los chollos hay que buscarlos y mucho, ademas en casi todos los casos es a cambio de algo.Quien tuviese aun Nokia, vaya año que lleva.



Estoy igual que tu. Tengo algo de liquidez y no hay manera de encontrar chollos. Lo ultimo que compré fue Arcelor a 8.97 allá por Julio.

Lo más cercano a chollo que veo es Timofónica que mantiene sus 11 y pico tras un solo dividendo de 0.6. Por debajo de 11 compraria.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Dic 2013)

Pues a mi ya me está pareciendo interesante telefónica a estos precios, la verdad. Pero no me decido más por el entorno (SP en máximos, posible taper, euro por las nubes que tendrán que bajar a golpe de crisis de deuda pública, etc.).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2013)

Nokia, Alcatel...............................BBRY quizas?


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ays, no me mientes a nokia. Este año he dejado mucha pasta encima de la mesa por miedo a una gran caída que no llega. Tb le eche el ojo a alcatel cuando rompió los dos euros. En fin. El momento de comprar barato nos llegara, no tengas duda. Yo mientras sigo buscando y analizando empresas de las que nos gustan para compararlas baratitas...



El caso de Nokia ha sido muy atipico, dudo que veamos algo tan escandaloso en el corto plazo.No tenian deuda y si no recuerdo mal cotizaban a 2,2 teniendo 1,8 en el banco.Literalmente estaban regalando la empresa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el SP al menos, yo estoy en que esta no es la buena. Al contrario, están terminando de sacarse de encima a los osos. Yo he chapado en 1804. Y a ver si lo pillamos en los 1815-20. Largos ni con un palo. En el peor de los casos, me han dejado fuera de la bajada, pero con el culo relativamente a salvo.
> 
> Tirenme esas Yeeeeeelp....!!



hoy los volúmenes son difíciles de "leer" por la volatilidad... hasta el cierre no puedo confirmar, pero casi casi diría que no han recomprado aún y las puertas para romper a la baja el 9100f están abiertas... el cuando ni idea...lo que sí se ha visto es que con la bajada de hoy no han pillado a mucha gente entre 9225f y 9150f


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2013)

Parte de guerra.

Muchas bajas en SZU, la derrota de hoy ha sido clara, toca recomponer las tropas y quien sabe si construir una linea maginot en los 17,4 merkels.

Eon continua siendo esa gran electrica que dudo que tenga algo de electrica y practicamente nada de gran, asi que con nuestro objetivo de verlas en los 13,x bajos merkels y quien sabe si los 12,5 deutslandionos otra vez.

SDF es un soldado pies plano, no lo matan porque no ha ido a la guerra, habra que darle con un palo para ver si esta durmiendo o ha caido en coma.

Hablando de BKIA, su primo aleman tambien sigue subiendo.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Dic 2013)

Que os parece HCP? 
HCP HCP Inc XNYS:HCP Stock Quote Price News
Hasta ahora los REIT me han funcionado de forma putapénica pero ayer Morningstar lo metió en su cartera tortoise y estos no suelen meter cualquier cosa...


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Yo la verdad que dispongo de 4.000 euros de liquidez, a la espera de la correccion a los 9.000 puntos para entrar.

Precios de compra DIA 6,5 y Solaria 0,825 Inversion: 2710 €

ACC.SOLARIA ENERGIA 2.100 2.100 0,7450 EUR 1.564,50 EUR MERC.CONTINUO 
ACC.DISTRIB.INTER.DE ALIMENTACION-DIA 150 150 6,2340 EUR 935,10 EUR MERC.CONTINUO 

Total cuenta valor: 2.499,60 

PERDIDA COMPUTABLE UN 8%


----------



## Robopoli (10 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Yo la verdad que dispongo de 4.000 euros de liquidez, a la espera de la correccion a los 9.000 puntos para entrar.
> 
> Precios de compra DIA 6,5 y Solaria 0,825 Inversion: 2710 €
> 
> ...



Creo que DIA lo hizo muy bien diversificando geográficamente la ubicación de sus tiendas y es una buena apuesta para el largo plazo.
Sobre Solaria que te voy a contar... salvo milagro legislativo probablemente les quede medio telediario.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ibex 8,900? ::



Yeahh....... in a week


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Dic 2013)

6% de reward en Amper palasaca.

Si rompe con claridad los 1,22-25 vuelvo a entrar.

Por cierto este finde 25% de ganancia en el otro casino este el de Estoril...ruleta.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Dic 2013)

Abner, que han hecho los leoncillos


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Dic 2013)

Prisa perderá Santillana si no cumple con las condiciones de la refinanciación

Prisa ha firmado un acuerdo con el 100% de los acreedores para refinanciar su deuda, que asciende a 3.400 millones. Eso sí, de no cumplir las condiciones con los prestatarios puede perder Santillana.

Los accionistas den Prisa han aprobado una nueva ampliación de capital que era calificada como clave por la compañía para refinanciar su deuda de unos 3.400 millones de euros.

"Tenemos previsto escriturar mañana el acuerdo de refinanciación con los acreedores", dijo el consejero delegado de Prisa, Fernando Abril-Martorell, en la junta de accionistas.

La emisión de warrants aprobada por los accionistas diluirá sus participaciones y permitirá a parte de los acreedores del grupo hacerse con el 17 por ciento del capital.

A cambio, la compañía alargará los vencimientos de la deuda, bajará su coste y obtendrá una línea de crédito adicional de 354 millones d euros.

"La nueva emisión es muy dilutiva, pero al menos hace posible la refinanciación", dijo Exane BNP Paribas en una nota previa a la junta.

La ampliación de capital consiste en una emisión de warrants, que dará a los inversores institucionales que otorgan la nueva línea de crédito el derecho a suscribir hasta 372 millones de nuevas acciones de la compañía a un precio de unos 0,26 euros por título.

El número definitivo de nuevas acciones depende de una serie de aumentos de capital y conversiones de acciones en marcha, pero no sobrepasará el 17 por ciento del capital social de Prisa.

Una vez cerrada la refinanciación, Prisa tendrá también más plazo para vender una serie de activos, entre los cuales figura su participación del 17 por ciento en Mediaset España, su plataforma de televisión de pago Digital+ y el grupo audiovisual portugués Media Capital.

Según estimaciones de Banc Sabadell, Prisa podría obtener en torno a 1.600 millones de euros con la venta de estas participaciones, lo que reduciría considerablemente la deuda de la compañía, pero también mermaría el resultado bruto de explotación, ya que Digital+ y Media Capital representan cerca del 33 por ciento del ebitda de Prisa.

En la bolsa, las acciones de Prisa bajaban un 0,8 por ciento el martes a 0,368 euros tras revalorizarse este año en un 48 por ciento.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2013)

Cebrian podria vender hoy mismo Mediaset y no lo hace, en vez de eso se mete en sobrecostes con los bancos, poniendo en juego Santillana que es la joya de la corona.Da que pensar sobre sus pretensiones, mucho ojito, es un bala perdida


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

La Audiencia Nacional rechaza responsabilidad penal de Bankia en preferentes


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cebrian podria vender hoy mismo Mediaset y no lo hace, en vez de eso se mete en sobrecostes con los bancos, poniendo en juego Santillana que es la joya de la corona.Da que pensar sobre sus pretensiones, mucho ojito, es un bala perdida



No conozco prisa, más que lo que comentáis por aquí, pero la maniobra es rara, rara. A ver sí Jánus tiene a bien explicar algo, ya que parece conocer bien la empresa.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Acojonado estoy me estan metiendo unos rejonazos en ing de flipar, no tengo los detalles pero en plan 30 euros por cada compraventa, yo creo que me lo estñán haciendo en pasos las operaciones a mercado y cobrando comisión en cada una, luego les llamo porque me da que me están timando directamente.




Si operas a mercado van a comprar y vender acciones cuando haya disponibilidad para hacerlo, lo cual puede ser en diferentes bloques con su correspondiente comisión.

La forma de evitar eso es operar a precios limitados, entrar y salir a un precio justo y así te evistas estos problemas que son frecuentes sobre todo en chicharros.


----------



## Topongo (10 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Si operas a mercado van a comprar y vender acciones cuando haya disponibilidad para hacerlo, lo cual puede ser en diferentes bloques con su correspondiente comisión.
> 
> La forma de evitar eso es operar a precios limitados, entrar y salir a un precio justo y así te evistas estos problemas que son frecuentes sobre todo en chicharros.



Era en bankia y toda la operación al mismo precio ya me han dicho que mañana aparecerá de forma correcta

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No conozco prisa, más que lo que comentáis por aquí, pero la maniobra es rara, rara. A ver sí Jánus tiene a bien explicar algo, ya que parece conocer bien la empresa.



Yo conozco a un directivo y no habla muy bien de Cebrian.Prisa levantando el Tef podria dar la vuelta al EV multiplicando por 3-5 su cotizacion en cuestion de horas y no lo hace.No hay que ser el vendedor del año para encontrar compradores para Mediaset,D+ o Santillana.Yo no se que es lo que busca Cebrian pero con su forma de actuar lo unico q consigue es tener hundido el valor, esto sin contar la subida de sueldo que se ha cascado el señor.Yo creo que hay valor en Prisa pero no me fio lo suf como para dejar mi dinero en manos de Cebrian.


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Bankia por 2º día consecutivo encabezando el top de subidas. Y mañana más. En dos días ha solucionado todo el follón que ha montado este mes. Ha hecho ganar mucha pasta a los broker reventando SL parriba y pabajo 
(reconozco que desde mi posición comiendo palomitas me he reído de los sudores de Paulistano, Topongo y demás Bankieros, ahora pa dentro, ahora pa fuera...) :XX::XX:
¿y nuestra Bankiera pecata minuta? :X

Quedan dos noticias buenas que acelerarán las subidas antes del arreón final al cielo:
- Inclusión en el IBEX
- Resultados anuales que serán mucho mejor de lo esperado. Por encima de los 1000M de beneficios, se rumorea.

Ojo con los stops ajustados de nuevo, cuando juegan a matar gacelas lo hacen a conciencia.

Hoy los mayores compradores han sido Barclays, BBVA, Deutsche Bank y Merrill Lynch. No son malos compañeros de viaje.

Ferrovial ha superado los 700M de efectivo, estampida tras el dividendo, una barbaridad para el valor. 
Y pese a ello sólo ha bajado un 0,25% frente a la caída del 0,52% del IBEX. Mejor aspecto no puede tener de cara a final de año.

edito para añadir que no hay posiciones cortas en Bankia



> En los últimos tiempos, los bajistas han desaparecido del capital de Bankia. Su último rastro en los registros de la CNMV datan del pasado 4 de octubre, cuando las posiciones cortas suponían un 0,22% del capital. Siete meses antes, en marzo, los bajistas controlaban más del 1,6%.



Bankia recupera el euro por accin,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankia por 2º día consecutivo encabezando el top de subidas. Y mañana más. En dos días ha solucionado todo el follón que ha montado este mes. Ha hecho ganar mucha pasta a los broker reventando SL parriba y pabajo
> (reconozco que desde mi posición comiendo palomitas me he reído de los sudores de Paulistano, Topongo y demás Bankieros, ahora pa dentro, ahora pa fuera...) :XX::XX:
> ¿y nuestra Bankiera pecata minuta? :X
> 
> ...



Espero que por mi no sufriera, yo saque un 10% 8% y 4% en mis 3 operaciones. Eso si, debo admitir que ayer la pifie al vender tan pronto. 

Ferrovial, pues ahí seguiremos lo que haga falta . Al fin y al cabo los números son buenos y su per aun es razonable para lo que hay por el ibex. Y luego hay dividendos en mayo, así que no hay prisa por vender..


Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

qué os parece atresmedia y abengoa para 1 semanita?


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo conozco a un directivo y no habla muy bien de Cebrian.Prisa levantando el Tef podria dar la vuelta al EV multiplicando por 3-5 su cotizacion en cuestion de horas y no lo hace.No hay que ser el vendedor del año para encontrar compradores para Mediaset,D+ o Santillana.Yo no se que es lo que busca Cebrian pero con su forma de actuar lo unico q consigue es tener hundido el valor, esto sin contar la subida de sueldo que se ha cascado el señor.Yo creo que hay valor en Prisa pero no me fio lo suf como para dejar mi dinero en manos de Cebrian.



Hasta ahora no había considerado ninguna entrada en prisa, pero creo que el R / R se está balanceando hacia el segundo. Con estos activos que tiene subiendo de precio, y el riesgo de quiebra eliminado, parece que hay poco que perder.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Dic 2013)

Y al carbón qué le pasa?
Ayer sube ANR un 15% y hoy flojea de esta manera.. 
Recogida de beneficios? ienso:


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cebrian podria vender hoy mismo Mediaset y no lo hace, en vez de eso se mete en sobrecostes con los bancos, poniendo en juego Santillana que es la joya de la corona.Da que pensar sobre sus pretensiones, mucho ojito, es un bala perdida



Santillana está blindada. La gente olvida fácilmente que Prisa no es el dueño del 100% de Santillana y que el otro dueño tiene tiene claúsulas legales que le protegen de quedarse colgado de la brocha.

De hecho, el único que puede vender a su criterio es el fondo que tiene el 25% y encima arrastrar al resto.

Santillana tiene plan para x3 el ebitda en 3 años y eso incrementaría mucho su valoración. No van a dejar que se pulan el pelotazo por un barbudo millonario al que se la pela todo a estas alturas de la película.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 20:56 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y al carbón qué le pasa?
> Ayer sube ANR un 15% y hoy flojea de esta manera..
> Recogida de beneficios? ienso:



Ayer decíamos que ojo porque faltaba volumen a nunca en el carbón se puede descartar un velón rojo de igual tamaño al verde precedente. Ahí está ahora, tranquilidad porque si baja mucho se puede añadir mas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Santillana está blindada. La gente olvida fácilmente que Prisa no es el dueño del 100% de Santillana y que el otro dueño tiene tiene claúsulas legales que le protegen de quedarse colgado de la brocha.
> 
> De hecho, el único que puede vender a su criterio es el fondo que tiene el 25% y encima arrastrar al resto.
> 
> ...



Yo en prisa si que veo valor pero es que Cebrian es para darle de comer aparte.Otro gestor hace meses que ya habria multiplicado la cotizacion y sin despeinarse.Sobre el carbon yo solo tiraria a por las grandes ya que son las unicas que aguantan la caida de precios y entre arch y ANR creo que esta mejor posicionada la 2.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

El eurodolar disparado, va a costar la gasofa más el buga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2013)

Bankieros!

Blog del SeaMonkey: Quien es Bankiero?


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bankieros!
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Quien es Bankiero?



Fenomeno! Gracias

te iba a dejar comentario en el blog pero me pide identificarme de unas maneras que no me es posible.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Dic 2013)

no se puede ser mas gacela, he entrado a pecho descubierto en tef, comprando a menos de 3 ctms del precio mas alto sin mirar nada, solo pensando que nos "ivamos pa rriba", por ser de las que menos ha recuperado en la ultima semana, desde el trabajo y sin mirar un triste grafico ni mas na, cuando aprendere a dejar las emociones de lado. Y no meter una operacion sino estoy delante del pc


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Fenomeno! Gracias
> 
> te iba a dejar comentario en el blog pero me pide identificarme de unas maneras que no me es posible.



Prueba ahora 

He editado el comentario para ajustarme a lo que pone en el Murphy... :

Me pongo con los oros y las platas!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El eurodolar disparado, va a costar la gasofa más el buga.



Como ve comprar algún fondo en dolares, para beneficiarnos cuando el euro/dolar baje?


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bankieros!
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Quien es Bankiero?



Muchas gracias Pi. Lo veo con tranquilidad después de cenar y comento.



Hannibal dijo:


> Espero que por mi no sufriera, yo saque un 10% 8% y 4% en mis 3 operaciones. Eso si, debo admitir que ayer la pifie al vender tan pronto.
> 
> Ferrovial, pues ahí seguiremos lo que haga falta . Al fin y al cabo los números son buenos y su per aun es razonable para lo que hay por el ibex. Y luego hay dividendos en mayo, así que no hay prisa por vender..



No hombre, no he sufrido, digo que me he divertido (diversiones sanas, entiéndase). El valor ha dado mucho juego y las operaciones que fuisteis cantando también.
Sé que se pasa mal viendo los rejonazos que pegaba y la volatilidad que había, incluso saliendo con plusvis, porque los SL estaban siempre a tiro.
Reconozca que su broker tambien estará contento. 
En octubre con una sola jugada también le saqué a Bankia un 16% aguantando movimientos del 10% diario arriba y abajo sin SL. Noviembre fué mas complicado, pero el movimiento de ahora sinceramente creo que es para estar dentro cuanto antes (yo me equivoqué entrando tan pronto, pensé que no bajaría del 1€). Ese ha sido mi consejo desde el principio de esta etapa que empezó el mes pasado.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Dic 2013)

FCC se está poniendo atractiva, posible entrada.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ve comprar algún fondo en dolares, para beneficiarnos cuando el euro/dolar baje?



De momento, sube y la inversión es cara por el apalancamiento. Mejor buscar tendencia que cambio.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bankieros!
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Quien es Bankiero?



Es infrecuente ver una gráfico tan perfecto y con múltiples señales activándose al mismo tiempo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Felicidades a los agraciados.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Dic 2013)

Tono sigo dentro de Bankia. No las suelto hasta 1,5.
Las ezentis me tienen aburrida. No se si soltarlas para comprar los regalos de Navidad.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

están todos los blogs dando entrada en bankia, todo el mundo hablando de ella

invertia dice que el jueves subidón...


sabéis como acaba el día siguiente a esto, no?

al menos al principio


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prueba ahora
> 
> He editado el comentario para ajustarme a lo que pone en el Murphy... :
> 
> Me pongo con los oros y las platas!



Una duda que me corroe, aunque tengo el libro,¿qué dice murphy de los gráficos en logarítmico? )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es infrecuente ver una gráfico tan perfecto y con múltiples señales activándose al mismo tiempo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Felicidades a los agraciados.



Bertok, espero que en el blog quede claro que solamente veo activado 1 objetivo, el que llevaría el precio a 1.11€ que es un 22% del tirón y un 27% en nada. Los demás objetivos ya se irán viendo.

¿Que tal el Libro? Me cago en tó que todavía no me ha llegado!  

---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 22:07 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Una duda que me corroe, aunque tengo el libro,¿qué dice murphy de los gráficos en logarítmico? )


----------



## malibux (10 Dic 2013)

¿Cómo veis pillar EADS después del bajón de hoy con el tema de los despidos?


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, espero que en el blog quede claro que solamente veo activado 1 objetivo, el que llevaría el precio a 1.11€ que es un 22% del tirón y un 27% en nada. Los demás objetivos ya se irán viendo.
> 
> ¿Que tal el Libro? Me cago en tó que todavía no me ha llegado!



De paja bro, el libro está de paja :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Cuando lo leas, te tiras al monte 8:8:8:8:


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankia por 2º día consecutivo encabezando el top de subidas. Y mañana más. En dos días ha solucionado todo el follón que ha montado este mes. Ha hecho ganar mucha pasta a los broker reventando SL parriba y pabajo
> (reconozco que desde mi posición comiendo palomitas me he reído de los sudores de Paulistano, Topongo y demás Bankieros, ahora pa dentro, ahora pa fuera...) :XX::XX:
> ¿y nuestra Bankiera pecata minuta? :X
> 
> ...



Tono ya lo hemos halado varias veces, el que tebsaquen es el precio de no arriesgar una posi que esta en verde.

En todos estos dias de las muchas operaciones que he hecho con bankia, todas han sido para pagar comisiones salvo una en la que compré a 0,90 y vendi a 0,94....mas bien me sacaron.

Habia pánico en ibex y no era plan, si la tengo en verde no se me va a rojo siempre que eso suponga un peligro....que me la bajen un 2% por ejemplo intradia.

En resumidas cuentas, me he quedado con tólogordo en dos entradas, 1,004 el amago de romper el leuro el otro dia, y 0,98 ayer, ambas cantadas en directo.

Tambien espero subidon pero si digo que si se va por dejajo del leuro me salgo otra vez.....en verde.

Gracias pirata por la grafica. Yo en mi bola de cristal veo los 2,5 euros.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Dic 2013)

Yo solté las BKIA ayer .92 - .96 Siempre a mitad de la fiesta ::


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo solté las BKIA ayer .92 - .96 Siempre a mitad de la fiesta ::



Estas viciado en comprar platita ....


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

285 kilos que palma bankia:
Bankia pone a la venta el Valencia. El Correo

igual recupera con mucha suerte la mitad


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 285 kilos que palma bankia:
> Bankia pone a la venta el Valencia. El Correo
> 
> igual recupera con mucha suerte la mitad



Me parece que has entendido mal la noticia. La generalitat valenciana es avalista de esa deuda al completo y la que responde de ella. Bankia lo que hace es ejecutar la capacidad que tiene para recuperar otros 80M que se adeudan en atrasos de amortización.
Bancaja dejó pillada a la Com. Val. en este tema, los políticos se anotaron el tanto de salvar al club y la deuda la pagarán como siempre los mismos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Dic 2013)

parece que al final no han recomprado... por poco


----------



## ane agurain (10 Dic 2013)

oxti, o sea que los primeros 80 para bankia y el pufo para los valecianos?


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prueba ahora
> 
> He editado el comentario para ajustarme a lo que pone en el Murphy... :
> 
> Me pongo con los oros y las platas!



Yo he probado y me ha dejado comentar con mi cuenta de gmail.
Gracias, el objetivo 1,11 caerá esta semana. El 1,37 lo espero y es más que posible. 
El 1,50 ya son palabras mayores, si llega yo te pago el viaje a Perú y Pecata un traje para que corras por el Machu Pichu todo elegante







---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 23:26 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> oxti, o sea que los primeros 80 para bankia y el pufo para los valecianos?



Bankia se cobrará la totalidad, lo que no saque del embargo lo pagará el avalista.

La Generalitat asegura que "Bankia no va a ejecutar la integridad del préstamo" al Valencia

Bankia pasó toda la mierda incobrable en su momento a la Sareb y se quedó con los créditos de calidad y aquellos con avales de garantía. 
Coño, que la dejaron niquelada y perfecta, si no funciona este banco será porque la gestión sea un desastre o se utilice de nuevo para chanchullos políticos.


----------



## xavigomis (10 Dic 2013)

Mecccc FALSO

Bankia palmara lo que no está escrito y te lo dice el que hizo el plan de viabilidad del vcf con banca ja. No se lo que han hecho después de esa fecha, pero los pufos que hay ahí son de ordago y dejaran tiritando a generalitat y Bankia.

y conociendolos, nada bueno...




Tono dijo:


> Me parece que has entendido mal la noticia. La generalitat valenciana es avalista de esa deuda al completo y la que responde de ella. Bankia lo que hace es ejecutar la capacidad que tiene para recuperar otros 80M que se adeudan en atrasos de amortización.
> Bancaja dejó pillada a la Com. Val. en este tema, los políticos se anotaron el tanto de salvar al club y la deuda la pagarán como siempre los mismos.





---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 23:39 ----------

Llamar al crédito hipotecario de las parcelas de mestalla un crédito con garantía es demasiado suponer... 

El aval esta empantanado judicialmente y hace referencia a parte de la ampliación de capital, de momento en punto muerto hasta que los juzgados dictamine . El resto de préstamos de las parcelas, porxinos, ciudad deportiva, estadio, ... 0 aval.



Tono dijo:


> Yo he probado y me ha dejado comentar con mi cuenta de gmail.
> Gracias, el objetivo 1,11 caerá esta semana. El 1,37 lo espero y es más que posible.
> El 1,50 ya son palabras mayores, si llega yo te pago el viaje a Perú y Pecata un traje para que corras por el Machu Pichu todo elegante
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 10-dic-2013 at 23:41 ----------

Y eso no quita que Bankia no pueda subir... También suben empresas en quiebra y otras que no...

pero con el Valencia tiene un pufo de 350 kilos y algún día lo reconocerán.


----------



## Tono (10 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Mecccc FALSO
> 
> Bankia palmara lo que no está escrito y te lo dice el que hizo el plan de viabilidad del vcf con banca ja. No se lo que han hecho después de esa fecha, pero los pufos que hay ahí son de ordago y dejaran tiritando a generalitat y Bankia.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente yo interpreto lo que dicen los periódicos. Bankia ha recurrido en los tribunales un primer contencioso-administrativo favorable a la CV, pero es evidente que el aval existe y mucho me temo que si no se quiere dejar desaparecer el club alguien tendrá que poner el dinero. 
No olvidemos que Bankia es del estado, por no decir del PP, lo mismo que la Com. Val. Entre ellos no se van a hacer daño, los intereses son comunes, y al final pagarán como siempre los mismos.

El Valencia CF, en manos de Bankia - Levante-EMV


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MIL/EXO-Exor_spa

Exor al ritmo que va pulverizara los 30


----------



## xavigomis (11 Dic 2013)

Entre ellos harán las mangarrufas de siempre, pero la herencia de bankia en el vcf a través de bancaja es pesada, muy pesada y tienen mucho crédito con recurso incobrable y al final alguien va a tener q reconocer y sanear esas pérdidas. No se si va a meter la pasta el PP, bankia, la generalitat o Rita la cantaora, pero cada Vez el margen es más estrecho y siguen hinchando el globo y cuando pete los que van a salpicar són estos...

El hipotecario de las parcelas son 300 kilos por un terreno donde para hacer algo tienes q demoler y retirar el estadio q ya te cuesta 10 o 20 millones de euros. Unos terrenos cuyo valor actual de mercado ronda los 30-60 millones en función de quien lo ponga.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Sobre bankia...como pican los 17000 mill

[YOUTUBE]o0xWel5YK6w[/YOUTUBE]

Para quien no haya visto sus nuevos anuncios aqui os los dejo

Bankia utiliza a la abeja Maya para vender planes de pensiones a los mayores de 35 años - Noticia - Servicios - MarketingNews.es

Esta gente de marketing cada día me sorprende mas


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

por favor, empresas cubanas o con intereses cubanos en USA? y que coticen

o empresas americanas que estén interesadas en negociar con Cuba y que hasta ahora no hayan podido? y que coticen


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2013)

STOXX:







La enorme inercia alcista que acumula el mercado europeo confiere un margen de maniobra que no puedo obviarse. A pesar de la resistencia, no sería de extrañar que siguieran mareando -hasta seguir escalando- antes de producirse un recorte sostenido en el tiempo (ver el segundo impulso vigente). No obstante, pensando en caídas relevantes, el nivel más importante y que debe respetarse sería el entorno de los 2.500. 

A pesar de que está apareciendo volatilidad y que la euforia abunda en los medios, por ahora no hay indicios significativos de un desplome de grandes proporciones. En este sentido, correcciones de hasta un 7% pueden acercar puntos de entrada interesantes en algunos valores, como puede ejemplificar TEF:







Todo pensado para aprovechar el actual momento de volatilidad mientras no se vean gestos bajistas más serios en el mercado.

Saludos desde el destierro ;-)


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

mañana pasado y el viernes se supone que son 3 días verdes en USA

a ver si ayuda



nota: ferrovial tiene una divergencia gorda en el OnBalanceVolumen y la vela de hoy, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

Un abrazo Master!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias foristas , bankieros y demás gente de bien.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> por favor, empresas cubanas o con intereses cubanos en USA? y que coticen
> 
> o empresas americanas que estén interesadas en negociar con Cuba y que hasta ahora no hayan podido? y que coticen



lo dices por el apreton de manos entre Obama y Castro???
alguna de puros habanos.


----------



## amago45 (11 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo dices por el apreton de manos entre Obama y Castro???
> alguna de puros habanos.



Tabacalera ejjjjjpañola ... ... digo Imperial Tobacco. Pero cotiza en Londres, no se si mejores aranceles al tabaco entre USA y Cuba beneficiaría a estos ienso:


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias:bla:


Dmpieza fuerte el volumen en bankia:Aplauso:


Tono ya las tienes en verde:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

y este chupinazo


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> por favor, empresas cubanas o con intereses cubanos en USA? y que coticen
> 
> o empresas americanas que estén interesadas en negociar con Cuba y que hasta ahora no hayan podido? y que coticen



Las que vendan productos baratos y de consumo de masas.Usa:cocacola,procter,kraft....y por cuba la q ya han comentado imperial tobacco..Otras que podrian beneficiarse maerks,gm,tata...Imperial tobacco por ebitda es la tabacalera mas batata 4100 mill £ frente a una capitalizacion de 22000 mill ademas al estar en un proceso de reestructuracion ese ebitda a medio plaza seguramente sera mayor.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para largo? U mm, todo lo que estoy haciendo este año es con vistas a semanas, o como mucho unos meses. La idea es sacar un 20/30% si por el camino es más! pues mejor. Comprar para largo sin descuento no me gusta demasiado, y casi todos los mercados andan ya un poco sobré comprados.



Pues ya te debe quedar bastante menos para el 20%-30%. 
Vaya despertar que ha tenido :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las que vendan productos baratos y de consumo de masas.Usa:cocacola,procter,kraft....y por cuba la q ya han comentado imperial tobacco..Otras que podrian beneficiarse maerks,gm,tata...Imperial tobacco por ebitda es la tabacalera mas batata 4100 mill £ frente a una capitalizacion de 22000 mill ademas al estar en un proceso de reestructuracion ese ebitda a medio plaza seguramente sera mayor.




Y en el merccado patrio....Melia???

Aunque ahora que pienso, no se si tiene solo dos hoteles en la habana, al menos....tampoco es tanto.

ienso:

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 09:26 ----------

En la habana tienen 3 y en el resto de cuba, 22.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y en el merccado patrio....Melia???
> 
> Aunque ahora que pienso, no se si tiene solo dos hoteles en la habana, al menos....tampoco es tanto.
> 
> ienso:



Los turistas llevan años paseandose por la habana sin problemas.Tienen que ser empresas que se beneficien del trayecto usa-cuba con relativa facilicidad y que antes no podian, la mas clara es cocacola....otra que que ha venido a la cabeza colgate.Que coticen en España y operen en el sur de eeuu o en cuba no se me ocurre ninguna....Las que venden placas solares, anda que no tienen alli horas de sol.Tambien puede meterse Monsanto si no lo ha hecho ya.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

es un dato a seguir lo de Cuba

ACX jugando con "soporte de 9"


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los turistas llevan años paseandose por la habana sin problemas.Tienen que ser empresas que se beneficien del trayecto usa-cuba con relativa facilicidad y que antes no podian, la mas clara es cocacola....otra que que ha venido a la cabeza colgate.Que coticen en España y operen en el sur de eeuu o en cuba no se me ocurre ninguna....Las que venden placas solares, anda que no tienen alli horas de sol.



Pero los turistas americanos tambien pueden ir sin problema??

Tenia entendido que no.

Vale entonces no he dicho nada:ouch:


----------



## Felix (11 Dic 2013)

Gamesa pepona. ¿Creeis que puede volover al IBEX?


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero los turistas americanos tambien pueden ir sin problema??
> 
> Tenia entendido que no.
> 
> Vale entonces no he dicho nada:ouch:



No conocia las cifras pero por lo visto si aunque necesitan autorizacion.

http://www.diariolasamericas.com/america-latina/turistas-estadounidenses-que-mas.html


Evidentemente si se abren las fronteras las aerolineas,barcos y hoteles van a verse muy beneficiados.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

y azucareras?


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Gamesa pepona. ¿Creeis que puede volover al IBEX?



Por capitalizacion perfectamente, me parece que ya vale mas que abengoa y se esta acercando a fcc, sacyr y acciona.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias señorias,

VW tercer dia consecutivo en rojo. Algo esta cambiando. Es una señal.

@Ballena de Madrid, si me meto en BKIA puedes moverme la cotizacion arriba para sacar unas pelillas y pagar la subida de la luz de enero¿?


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

yo creo que la última oportunidad de bankia para entrar va a estar hoy en el 0.99alto si los usanos abren torcidos


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @Ballena de Madrid, si me meto en BKIA puedes moverme la cotizacion arriba para sacar unas pelillas y pagar la subida de la luz de enero¿?



Si se toca 1,024 salen 25.000 mías (cagón que es uno)....generalmente a todo chicharrero del HVEI le pasa una cosa cuando hace eso, que la acción se da la vuelta y le deja cara de lila.

Por tanto, yo pondría orden de compra si se tocan los 1,024, vas a tener para la luz y para los reyes de los niños/sobrinos:ouch:


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Tienes y debes tener FE, detrás hay un plan bien orquestado, como ya he advertido en el foro, lavado de imagen y subida en vertical.


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tienes y debes tener FE, detrás hay un plan bien orquestado, como ya he advertido en el foro, lavado de imagen y subida en vertical.



Tengo fe, de hecho me quedo con 30k más en cartera por si me venden las de 1,024 y le da por subir luego.

Lo que no quiero es quedarme otra vez en rojo, los 0,90 daban miedo:fiufiu:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por capitalizacion perfectamente, me parece que ya vale mas que abengoa y se esta acercando a fcc, sacyr y acciona.



Yo quiero creer que la bajada a 6,60 de los últimos días (que nos ha inquietado un poco a más de uno) es el último descanso para coger impulso ante la entrada en el IBEX. Porque dando a Bankia por segura, Gamesa también tiene posibilidades. Y con eso y el permiso de Montoro, en febrero las espero a 8.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

Hay que joderse que los que tiren del ibex sean los bancos medianos y constructoras, así va el pais :ouch:

En fin, tengo todo en verde, pero como decía ayer, a los de Repsol les interesa que esto no suba mucho y de hecho estaba plano al inicio y ahora sube ligeramente; el cuidador debe estar trabajando a destajo para contener el valor estos dias 

Por cierto, si alguien gasta mucho dinero al mes en gasofa (como depeche con su lamborghini) igual le interesa ser accionista de repsol, por lo visto puedes sacarte una tarjeta de accionista con la que te hacen el 5% de descuento en combustible, lavado y demás. A poco que gasteis 100 leuros/mes en gasofa, son 60 euros/año de ahorro + dividendo y tal. No está mal.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

todo positivo? lo dice por tecnocom? 

si no supera las 1,29 hoy me las quito isoflauto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bd244f9a-6ddb-4380-8fc2-05c242e36055/12.11.2013-11.15.23.jpg"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bd244f9a-6ddb-4380-8fc2-05c242e36055/12.11.2013-11.15.23.jpg" width="345" height="518" border="0" /></a>



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## decloban (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> todo positivo? lo dice por tecnocom?
> 
> si no supera las 1,29 hoy me las quito isoflauto



Tenga paciencia con Tecnocom, por cierto como se que te gustan los fundamentales :XX::XX::XX:


Tecnocom y Everis se adjudican un contrato con el Gobierno colombiano - Yahoo Finanzas España


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

Vozpópuli - Merkel echa otro jarro de agua fría a España: no habrá fondo de rescate europeo hasta 2026

banquitos banquitos


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> todo positivo? lo dice por tecnocom?
> 
> si no supera las 1,29 hoy me las quito isoflauto



He dicho todo en verde, que no positivo :: para mí, mientras no pierda los 1,24 hoy, y si mañana cerrara por encima de 1,26 aún tiene oportunidades. De todas formas no vuelvo a hacerle caso con las tecnocom ::


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre maestro pásate mas a menudo que se te echa de menos  Si tef llega a ese precio volveré a entrar


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> He dicho todo en verde, que no positivo :: para mí, mientras no pierda los 1,24 hoy, y si mañana cerrara por encima de 1,26 aún tiene oportunidades. De todas formas no vuelvo a hacerle caso con las tecnocom ::



no le dije que entrase más abajo una vez fallado?

ienso:

sí






para el 19-20 de dic tocará mínimos para entrar




tampoco me hizo caso en atresmedia y abengoa ayer en mínimos 

de hecho, yo tampoco me hice caso y ya suben un 3-4% desde entonces ::


----------



## inversobres (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Merkel echa otro jarro de agua fría a España: no habrá fondo de rescate europeo hasta 2026
> 
> banquitos banquitos



EUR/USD muy arriba, necesitan sangre.

Nuevo intento de arrimarnos a los 9500.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 12:07 ----------

Voila, hora bruja, peponeando.


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2013)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un saludo volverte a leer, ya se te notaba a faltar.

Tienes un mensaje privado.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Jiménez-Albarracín (Deutsche Bank): Bankia debería entrar ya en el Ibex

Bankia llama a la puerta. La entidad presidida por Goirigolzarri suena en todas las quinielas para ingresar en el Ibex, el escaparate principal de la Bolsa española. El valor empieza a sentirlo y, recuperado el euro por acción, Diego Jiménez-Albarracín de Deutsche Bank confirma lo que los inversores ya descuentan: Bankia está ya para el Ibex


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

No sé si lo habéis estado siguiendo....

Se ha quedado en 1,025 y con 1000 tristes acciones sólo por delante de mi orden.

Ha rebotado.

Otro empujón al 1,025...ya me veía fuera....y otra vez ha rebotado.

Al final lo romperán, he quitado la orden no vayamos a tener sorpresa con lo del IBEX.

Sacrificamos unas pocas plusvis....qué remedio....


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

No saben como echar a las gacelas del cumpleaños, tarta para todos.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tampoco me hizo caso en atresmedia y abengoa ayer en mínimos
> 
> de hecho, yo tampoco me hice caso y ya suben un 3-4% desde entonces ::



Ayer no tenía liquidez, aún tengo que aprender a estar fuera. Estoy más ansioso y nervioso cuando tengo el dinero en las manos que en acciones aunque estén en rojo, algún psicólogo debería estudiarme :: como si el efectivo me quemara en las manos más que un valor con plusvis.

En fin, ahora sí están las TEC en positivo además de en verde  las otras 2 aún no... pero por muy poco. En todo caso he dejado una orden para salirme de tec con plusvis llegado el momento porque al no tener esa ansiedad estoy viendo mejores oportunidades de cara al rally, aunque me temo que ya está empezando hoy ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

atención a la campaña contra el presidente usano:

President Obama poses for a funeral selfie and gets chummy with Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt but Michelle does not look impressed - NY Daily News


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

chinito compre bankiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

regalos para los niños, bolsos para su santa, y si tocamos los 1,35 y sigo dentro cuente con un Macallan 15 de mi parte!!!


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Pau, es imposible maquillar la subida desde Moncloa, quien regala platita en España???

................................ han estado tocando bien nuestros sentimientos, por qué no iban a quemar los últimos cartuchos?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis estado siguiendo....
> 
> Se ha quedado en 1,025 y con 1000 tristes acciones sólo por delante de mi orden.
> 
> ...



Esto sería lo contrario de un SL mental: lo pongo en la plataforma pero cuando se acerca lo quito. :fiufiu: ¡Espero que sea para bien!

Compraré algunas si rebota un poco, va. Algo así como a 1,029.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

Ezentis es un goteo constante hacia abajo.....


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Pau, es imposible maquillar la subida desde Moncloa, quien regala platita en España???
> 
> ................................ han estado tocando bien nuestros sentimientos, por qué no iban a quemar los últimos cartuchos?



Siendo abogado del diablo....

Los útimos años se viene diciendo que los bancos están quebrados. 

Bankia a la cabeza de ellos, aún debe tener mierda para aburrir.

Nomura le da precio objetivo de 0,65...sus razones tendrá.

El subidón de 0,90 a 1,06 que hemos visto de casi el 20% es por lo del ibex, que ya está descontado con esa subida.

Ahora qué?


:fiufiu:



pero bueno, yo estoy más con lo de que quieren venderlo (UBS ya les dijo que lo privatizaran) y para eso debe estar altito....por eso dije yo ayer lo de los 2,5 euros por acción)


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

sacyr refinancia


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Tienen previsto la colocación de Bankia, la subida perfecta la están preparando, ahora despistan con lo del iBEX.

Gamesa y Sacyr son ejemplos de libro para la posteridad!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

BKIA o Acciona, que compro?


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Dic 2013)

Un epub que les puede interesar de un tal mauldin



Spoiler



http://kickass.to/code-red-john-mauldin-jonathan-tepper-epub-t8311962.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Un epub que les puede interesar de un tal mauldin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truán! Húngaro! ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Truán! Húngaro! ::



DON te lo has comprado estando en la red?

Has entrado en la iglesia pechopalomista abandonando a su suerte al Sargento. Que puñalada. Sospecho que tambien compras los BR en el corte ingles y por eso no cuelgas peliculas. :8:


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Truán! Húngaro! ::



No me lo tome a mal, ya que este gobierno no lo hace alguien tiene que difundir la cultura. No obstante, nada como el placer de tenerlo en papel para repasarlo y tomar notas, si es tan bueno como comentan no sería el primero que termino pillandomelo en papel para mi biblioteca (eso quisiera yo pero es una estantería del ikea)


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Dic 2013)

Monte grifo trolleando al pirata::
Paso por aquí en modo attention whore para ver como van mis GOE.PA8:
Yo tb soy bankiero en 0,989.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON te lo has comprado estando en la red?
> 
> Has entrado en la iglesia pechopalomista abandonando a su suerte al Sargento. Que puñalada. Sospecho que tambien compras los BR en el corte ingles y por eso no cuelgas peliculas. :8:




Es que es bueno tenerlo en tapa dura porque....


cojoncios, cojoncios, cojoncios ya!!!!!!! ::


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



Montegrifo dijo:


> No me lo tome a mal, ya que este gobierno no lo hace alguien tiene que difundir la cultura. No obstante, nada como el placer de tenerlo en papel para repasarlo y tomar notas, si es tan bueno como comentan no sería el primero que termino pillandomelo en papel para mi biblioteca (eso quisiera yo pero es una estantería del ikea)



Muchas gracias por su labor divulgativa.
Ya lo he descargado para tener una copia de seguridad antes de comprarlo cuando me retire, dentro unos 24 años si no le dan por subir la edad de jubilación de nuevo.
No es que sea yo un pirata informático, líbreme Dios, simplemente me gusta ser previsor.

Veo que Bankia sigue troleando.


----------



## darwinn (11 Dic 2013)

Vamos con esas Amper, 1,24! +4,2%


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BKIA o Acciona, que compro?



¿pero aún tienes dudas?


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

A tener en cuenta para junio: Grifols pagará el mayor dividendo de su historia pese a las últimas compras - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Veo que Bankia sigue troleando.



Te hubieses divertido si llego a dejar la orden de venta en bankia.....a 1,024...mínimo en 1,023.

Diversiones sanas, si....:no:


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> A tener en cuenta para junio: Grifols pagará el mayor dividendo de su historia pese a las últimas compras - elEconomista.es



Lo que tiene que hacer es bajar el endeudamiento


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Dic 2013)

Nueva entrada en Amper. había dicho que si rompia los 1,23-24 entraba de nuevo.
Los últimos 3 trades con Amper han sido exitosos.
No hay 3 sin 4!!.

pd: y el jhato??..lleva dias desaparecido y es un dato que me falta para hacer mis entradas ( en hacer lo contrario..se refiere).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

Al DON le gustan las cosas gordas y duritas eh. Pechopalomista.

Antes que comprar las acciones me voy a ir mirando el sombrero y la capa.


----------



## alimon (11 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Nueva entrada en Amper. había dicho que si rompia los 1,23-24 entraba de nuevo.
> Los últimos 3 trades con Amper han sido exitosos.
> No hay 3 sin 4!!.
> 
> ...



Os acabo de volar toda la posición a 1,24.

A ver si empezais a comprar a 1,25, cabronessssss.

Ojo, que había ordenes ocultas que han saltado y la posición resutó ser un poco más grande de lo que reflejaba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Nueva entrada en Amper. había dicho que si rompia los 1,23-24 entraba de nuevo.
> Los últimos 3 trades con Amper han sido exitosos.
> No hay 3 sin 4!!.
> 
> pd: y el jhato??..lleva dias desaparecido y es un dato que me falta para hacer mis entradas ( en hacer lo contrario..se refiere).



Dicen que anda por Ciudad de Caos sembrando la semilla de un nuevo personaje. inocho:

PD: Claca Crack que bueno leerte de nuevo con tus graficos.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Dic 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Os acabo de volar toda la posición a 1,24.
> 
> A ver si empezais a comprar a 1,25, cabronessssss.
> 
> Ojo, que había ordenes ocultas que han saltado y la posición resutó ser un poco más grande de lo que reflejaba.



En Amper los 1,30 están próximos...:o

en telf.: en los 10.6 claquianos sería una buena compra. otra cosa es que si llega a este precio el acojone nos impida comprar


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dicen que anda por Ciudad de Caos sembrando la semilla de un nuevo personaje. inocho:
> 
> PD: Claca Crack que bueno leerte de nuevo con tus graficos.



Por cierto ya que sale el tema si alguien tuviese a bien explicarme, aunque sea por privado que es la cdc se lo agradecria:baba:


----------



## osoguanoso (11 Dic 2013)

¿Que le paso al banco opusdei?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Por cierto ya que sale el tema si alguien tuviese a bien explicarme, aunque sea por privado que es la cdc se lo agradecria:baba:



Un sitio donde me he registrado tantas veces como contraseñas he olvidado. :Aplauso:

A parte de ser un sitio de madrid donde se liga facil, el forero Mulder le puede decir algo mas de informacion, contacte con el.

--------------------------------------------------------

Hablando de offtopiqueos, el otro dia en canal plus series, otro canal que han estrenado hace poco pusieron una serie de la netflix, si esa compañia megaburbujeada usana, Orange is the new black que la recomiendo me gusto bastante y tambien una serie ambientada en el mundo janusiano de la consultoria estrategica, aunque el prota es negro/decolor/afroamericano lo asocie a nuestro pepino, no se porque, entre salvar empresas y powerpoints se tiraba a todo lo que se movia.


----------



## osoguanoso (11 Dic 2013)

El organismo supevisor bursátil ha sido suspendido de cotización de Banco Popular, "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones sobre los citados valores".

La CNMV suspende la cotización en bolsa de Banco Popular,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2013)

osoguanoso dijo:


> El organismo supevisor bursátil ha sido suspendido de cotización de Banco Popular, "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones sobre los citados valores".
> 
> La CNMV suspende la cotización en bolsa de Banco Popular,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com




Un clasico en el foro, cuando haces POP ya no hay STOP.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Dic 2013)

Un regalillo para el caballero que me ha respondido por privado y para chino to,no se si seran de su tipoienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Dic 2013)

He entrado en natra, ahora que.mis amper van viento en popa. Estoy por entrar en bankia pero tengo miedo de que venga guano...


----------



## alimon (11 Dic 2013)

Interesante lo del POP.

Entra en mexico en un banco mediano.

Y amplia capital, para que ese banco Mexicano BX+ adquiera el 6% del POP y aqui biene lo bueno, a un precio por acción de 3,95€.


Antes de suspender cotización estaba a 4,21.

Podrá haber un peponazo interesante a las 15:30, pero el mercado suele tender a colocar la acción en lo que la valoran sus propios accionistas. Vease sino el tema campofrio, y las OPA's.

Yo veo una oportunidad interesante de cortos tras el peponazo.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Popular de diluciones le llaman, 3.95

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 15:12 ----------

15.30h vuelve POP


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Bien bien BME para abajo, a ver si en un par de mesecitos la tenemos en 20... aunque creo que por debajo de 25 le metería un poquito, estas esta vez si para los nietos.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

He comprado bankias. 

Prepárense para salir corriendo, seguro que entra Gamesa y se derruba :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al DON le gustan las cosas gordas y duritas eh. Pechopalomista.
> 
> Antes que comprar las acciones me voy a ir mirando el sombrero y la capa.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2013)

Huelo Niagaras

Este rally va a ser sufrido,..


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al DON le gustan las cosas gordas y duritas eh. Pechopalomista.
> 
> Antes que comprar las acciones me voy a ir mirando el sombrero y la capa.



He leído Pechopalomista y se me activan los anticuerpos y me pongo en Mode WAR.

¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## Sr. Breve (11 Dic 2013)

los grandes están un poco indecisos...

ayer no terminaron de comprar un paquete, pues luego vendieron lo que habían comprado...

hoy lo mismo pero al revés, empiezan vendiendo, pero se arrepienten y devuelven lo vendido...

en principio siguen cortos pero igual cambian cuando menos te lo esperes


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Dic 2013)

Pues parece que nada de peponazos en POP, al menos de momento. Es curioso, porque aparentemente era una noticia buena, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Huelo Niagaras
> 
> Este rally va a ser sufrido,..



Ahí van las primeras vomitonas rojas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He leído Pechopalomista y se me activan los anticuerpos y me pongo en Mode WAR.
> 
> ¿qué ha pasado?



Por comprarme esto







me está troleando un poco el marvadoh vendecrecepelosh!

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/ae301ce5-e706-4ebe-8065-887dc90812b0/12.11.2013-15.49.56.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/ae301ce5-e706-4ebe-8065-887dc90812b0/12.11.2013-15.49.56.png" width="376" height="167" border="0" /></a>

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 15:51 ----------

Vamos Fran!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2013)

Ojetes de flandercitos alcistas al pomodoro...

Y lo que queda..


----------



## Robopoli (11 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Monte grifo trolleando al pirata::
> Paso por aquí en modo attention whore para ver como van mis GOE.PA8:
> Yo tb soy bankiero en 0,989.



Impresionante la subidita!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 16:09 ----------

Por cierto... menuda guaya se están pengado las americanas... a ver que dicen esta tarde a las 20:00 pero de momento rojo que te cojo.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2013)

parece Black hawk down...


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2013)

Despacito, pero parece que van cumpliendo.


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Bueno, viendo el Ibex supongo que esta tampoco será la buena de bankia... y van... yo esta vez no me bajo... de momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

alguien comentó que el dia de bankia sería el jueves, por lo que sería lógico que hoy cayera para acojonar un poco.
con respecto a Ezentis, es el lunes cuando hacen el contra split???

junta general de ezentis:SE CELEBRARÁ EN EL DOMICILIO SOCIAL DE LA SOCIEDAD, CALLE ACUSTICA 24 (SEVILLA)

PRIMERO.- NOMBRAMIENTO, REELECCIÓN Y/O RATIFICACIÓN DE CONSEJEROS.1.1 DON LUIS ALONSO MORGADO MIRANDA, COMO CONSEJERO ADSCRITO A LA CATEGORÍA DE DOMINICAL.1.2 VACANTE PRODUCIDA POR LA DIMISIÓN DE DOÑA ÁNGELES FÉRRIZ GÓMEZ. SEGUNDO.- APROBACIÓN DE UN AUMENTO DEL CAPITAL SOCIAL DE LA SOCIEDAD POR UN IMPORTE DE SEISCIENTOS SETENTA Y DOS MIL OCHOCIENTOS CUARENTA EUROS (672.840EUROS), MEDIANTE LA EMISIÓN DE CUATRO MILLONES CUATROCIENTOS OCHENTA Y CINCO MIL SEISCIENTAS (4.485.600) NUEVAS ACCIONES ORDINARIAS DE LA SOCIEDAD DE QUINCE CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (0,15 EUROS) DE VALOR NOMINAL CADA UNA DE ELLAS, DE LA MISMA CLASE Y SERIE QUE LAS ACTUALMENTE EN CIRCULACIÓN, PARA SU SUSCRIPCIÓN POR DON VÍCTORALFREDO DRASAL, DON RAFAEL JORGE GENOUD, DON BERNARDO MIGUEL MENÉNDEZ Y DONFERNANDO DANIEL VIOLA, CUYO DESEMBOLSO SE LLEVARÁ A CABO MEDIANTE COMPENSACIÓN DE CRÉDITOS. TERCERO.- APROBACIÓN DE UN AUMENTO DEL CAPITAL SOCIAL DE LA SOCIEDAD POR UN IMPORTE DE CUARENTA Y DOS MIL TRESCIENTOS CUARENTA Y CINCO EUROS (42.345 EUROS),MEDIANTE LA EMISIÓN DE DOSCIENTAS OCHENTA Y DOS MIL TRESCIENTAS (282.300) NUEVAS ACCIONES ORDINARIAS DE LA SOCIEDAD DE QUINCE CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (0,15 EUROS) DE VALOR NOMINAL CADA UNA DE ELLAS, DE LA MISMA CLASE Y SERIE QUE LAS ACTUALMENTE EN CIRCULACIÓN, PARA SU SUSCRIPCIÓN POR NOQCA PARTNER, S.L., CUYO DESEMBOLSO SE LLEVARÁ A CABO MEDIANTE COMPENSACIÓN DE CRÉDITOS. CUARTO.- APROBACIÓN DE UN AUMENTO DEL CAPITAL SOCIAL DE LA SOCIEDAD POR UN IMPORTE DE TRESCIENTOS TREINTA Y UN MIL NOVECIENTOS VEINTIDÓS EUROS CON CUARENTA CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (331.922,40 EUROS), MEDIANTE LA EMISIÓN DE DOS MILLONES DOSCIENTAS DOCE MIL OCHOCIENTAS DIECISÉIS (2.212.816) NUEVAS ACCIONES ORDINARIAS DE LA SOCIEDAD DE QUINCE CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (0,15 EUROS) DE VALOR NOMINAL CADA UNA DE ELLAS, DE LA MISMA CLASE Y SERIE QUE LAS ACTUALMENTE EN CIRCULACIÓN, PARA SU SUSCRIPCIÓN POR ACREEDORES ORDINARIOS, CUYO DESEMBOLSO SE LLEVARÁ A CABO MEDIANTE COMPENSACIÓN DE CRÉDITOS. QUINTO.- APROBACIÓN DE UN AUMENTO DEL CAPITAL SOCIAL DE LA SOCIEDAD POR UN IMPORTE DE DOS MILLONES SEISCIENTOS VEINTE MIL CUATROCIENTOS CUARENTA Y SEIS EUROSCON TREINTA CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (2.620.446,30 EUROS), MEDIANTE LA EMISIÓN DE DIECISIETE MILLONES CUATROCIENTAS SESENTA Y NUEVE MIL SEISCIENTAS CUARENTA Y DOS(17.469.642) NUEVAS ACCIONES ORDINARIAS DE LA SOCIEDAD DE QUINCE CÉNTIMOS DE EURO (0,15 EUROS) DE VALOR NOMINAL CADA UNA DE ELLAS, CON UNA PRIMA DE EMISIÓN DE VEINTICINCO MILÉSIMAS DE EURO (0,025 EUROS) POR ACCIÓN, DE LA MISMA CLASE Y SE RIEQUE LAS ACTUALMENTE EN CIRCULACIÓN, PARA SU SUSCRIPCIÓN POR INVERSIONES IBERSUIZAS,S.A., CUYO DESEMBOLSO SE LLEVARÁ A CABO MEDIANTE COMPENSACIÓN DE CRÉDITOS. SEXTO.- DELEGACIÓN EN EL CONSEJO DE ADMINISTRACIÓN DE LA FACULTAD DE AUMENTAREL CAPITAL SOCIAL MEDIANTE LA EMISIÓN DE NUEVAS ACCIONES ORDINARIAS, CONFORME A LO ESTABLECIDO EN EL ARTÍCULO 297.1.(B) DE LA LEY DE SOCIEDADES DE CAPITAL, DENTRO DELOS LÍMITES DE LA LEY, CON FACULTAD EXPRESA DE DELEGAR LA EXCLUSIÓN DEL DERECHO DE SUSCRIPCIÓN PREFERENTE DE CONFORMIDAD CON LO PREVISTO EN EL ARTÍCULO 506 DE LA LEYDE SOCIEDADES DE CAPITAL, REVOCANDO Y DEJANDO SIN EFECTO LA CANTIDAD PENDIENTE RESULTANTE DE LAS DELEGACIONES ANTERIORES CONCEDIDAS POR LA JUNTA GENERAL. PARA INFORMACIÓN ADICIONAL, POR FAVOR CONSULTAR EL BORME DÍA 15/11/2013 FOR FURTHER INFORMATION, PLEASE CONSULT THE BORME DATE 15/11/2013


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Por qué le jueves?
Es lo de la reunión de los nuevos valores del IBex... o alguna otra cosilla?


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Si te fijas bankia ni se ha inmutado respecto al guarrazo del ibex.....este ha caido 130 puntos y bankia sigue donde estaba.


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Dic 2013)

En estos momentos me parece menos arriesgado jugar al sorteo de navidad que ponerse largo en el Ibex.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

este sabado juerga en madrid....


----------



## malibux (11 Dic 2013)

malibux dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis pillar EADS después del bajón de hoy con el tema de los despidos?



Su puta madre, habría sido mi primera compra de acciones y con un pelotazo del 7%. Esta mañana he intentado pillarlas por Selfbank antes de que abriera el mercado y no me ha dejado comprarlas antes de apertura (me tengo que enterar por qué) y ya en el curro obviamente no he podido subirme al carro.

Qué mala pata... ahora las que pueda acabar pillando seguro que pegan un bajón del 7% y me quedo con cara de :: No se si animarme hoy a por unas Ibertrolas


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

joer Fran no da una....


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Comprar BANKIAs es lo que buscan con este trading.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Comprar BANKIAs es lo que buscan con este trading.



Y porque esta subida es la buena? Y no las anteriores?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Su puta madre, habría sido mi primera compra de acciones y con un pelotazo del 7%. Esta mañana he intentado pillarlas por Selfbank antes de que abriera el mercado y *no me ha dejado comprarlas antes de apertura* (me tengo que enterar por qué) y ya en el curro obviamente no he podido subirme al carro.
> 
> Qué mala pata... ahora las que pueda acabar pillando seguro que pegan un bajón del 7% y me quedo con cara de :: No se si animarme hoy a por unas Ibertrolas



El otro día fui al corte inglesh a las 5 de la mañana para complar una boteshica de Gin, _hic-hic_, pero no me dejaban comprarlas _hic-hic_ antes de que abrieran..... mamoneshhhhhh :: ::


----------



## tarrito (11 Dic 2013)

El falso intérprete del funeral de Mandela

Trolling Master Level XVIII :Aplauso: :ouch:  :8: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y porque esta subida es la buena? Y no las anteriores?



joer macho... permaban!!!

Por









Spoiler



[DISCLAIMER: IMHO debería llegar hasta los 1.11€ como poco.]


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Lo+ importante...................................... porque el foro la lleva!!!!

GAMESSSSA style.


----------



## darwinn (11 Dic 2013)

creo que nunca había visto este volumen en Amper


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Confi en la subasta para dejarla planita, el vol y el trapicheo del mercado de bloqs son señales alcistas.


----------



## xavigomis (11 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Confi en la subasta para dejarla planita, el vol y *el trapicheo del mercado de bloqs son señales alcistas*.



.....

::

.....


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y porque esta subida es la buena? Y no las anteriores?



Por que sí, porque lo es. 
Demuestre usted lo contrario y nos convencerá de salir pitando. 
A cobarde no me gana nadie, si me da usted razones convincentes de que va a caer me salgo ahora mismo.

Paulistano espero que no hayas puesto el SL en el mismo sitio. :o


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2013)

En el cierre se la están jugando en el nivel que dejé ayer... hay que mirar bien quien y que están haciendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Paulistano espero que no hayas puesto el SL en el mismo sitio. :o




Pues poner, he puesto, no sé si 0,988:cook:

Para una mitad, la otra ahí se queda....no vaya a ser que esta no se la buena....::


1,014 en subasta8:


:no:


----------



## Chila (11 Dic 2013)

ACI por ahora perdiendo 0,67%...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Por que sí, porque lo es.
> Demuestre usted lo contrario y nos convencerá de salir pitando.
> A cobarde no me gana nadie, si me da usted razones convincentes de que va a caer me salgo ahora mismo.
> 
> Paulistano espero que no hayas puesto el SL en el mismo sitio. :o



Haya paz bankieros y que les lleve el reward a los 1.35 de libros


----------



## Chila (11 Dic 2013)

Y seguimos en lateral-bajista.
Rumbo a los 9000


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Bankia bajando un uno y pico, después de subir un 7% y un 4% dos días seguidos....pues hoyga, para tomarse un respiro....nada grave....


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :ouch:



Pues ya te han puesto el ojete colorao. :XX:

con respecto a la pregunta del coforero sobre por qué la subida de bankia es la buena, me he encabronao.
Yo también siempre me he preguntado por qué los inodoros son ovalados si los culos son rendondos.

¿hay algo más absurdo que preguntarle a un inversor por qué arriesga su dinero en una acción o en una empresa? ¿porqué ahora sí y antes no?
El riesgo 0 no existe, cada uno toma las decisiones después de valorar los pros y los contras y sobran argumentos siempre en ambos sentidos. 
Y como decía Buffett, para saber la respuesta hay que esperar a que baje la marea.


----------



## osoguanoso (11 Dic 2013)

guanooooooooi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues ya te han puesto el ojete colorao. :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí ya tenemos el culo pelao para que nos pongan el ojete colorao con un -0.4%... :no: :no: ::

por cierto: Jabalí.... :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

atresmedia: +1.5
abengoa:+2.9
tenocom +2.5 (sin superar resistencia, ojo, malo)

hannibal no hiciste caso


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2013)

FranR has clavado el cierre


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2013)

Bueno, pues cuando limpien el desague y aparten cartilagos y trozos de carne, ya nos ponemos con el rally alcista navideño...


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno, pues cuando limpien el desague y aparten cartilagos y trozos de carne, ya nos ponemos con el rally alcista navideño...



Por mí como si aparecen trozos de broker salpicando las ventanas. No dejará de haber Nochebuena y Fin de año y discusiones entre las cuñadas entre plato y plato.

Pirata, el jabalí asado es una delicia. Si vienes por Galicia estás invitado, nos vamos a poner como asterix y Obelix.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

y yo con mi orden en 0.997 en bankia

por los pelos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Dic 2013)

Oigan, ahora con el mercado cerrado casi que es momento de hacer el censo en las filas bánkicas, si les parece... Empiezo listando los que veo en esta misma página, y perdón para los más antiguos:

- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta


Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe a qué obedece lo de BME?


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Al menos faltan ahí Tono y donpepito 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Yo bankiero 
Lo de bme reponde a que tono y yo queremos volver a entrar en torno a los 20...
Los que la hwmos llwvado nos conocemos estas bmeadas
Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Dic 2013)

- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo

¡Qué a gustito se está así en batallón y no en plan soldado solitario!



Topongo dijo:


> Yo bankiero
> Lo de bme reponde a que tono y yo queremos volver a entrar en torno a los 20...
> Los que la hwmos llwvado nos conocemos estas bmeadas
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ah, entonces a lo de comprar a 20 yo también me apunto. A cobrar el dividendo y a beber mojitos tumbado en una hamaca...


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Dic 2013)

- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> - Accusatio Manifesta
> - Tono
> ...



Asi la llevábamos amigo y nos troleo en la unica subida de 22 que nobla devolvió al suelo... y asi jos hemos quedado con cara de gilipollas. .. yo la llevaba en 18... ainss que tiempos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> atresmedia: +1.5
> abengoa:+2.9
> tenocom +2.5 (sin superar resistencia, ojo, malo)
> 
> hannibal no hiciste caso



Te hice caso en la peor de las 3 :: aunque curiosamente es la que mejor se ha portado hoy de lo que llevo. Ahora toca decidir que hacer mañana.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Asi la llevábamos amigo y nos troleo en la unica subida de 22 que nobla devolvió al suelo... y asi jos hemos quedado con cara de gilipollas. .. yo la llevaba en 18... ainss que tiempos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me estoy reconociendo en tu comentario:


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Me estoy reconociendo en tu comentario:



Eras tu lolo me habia confundido con tono... entonces somos lolo y yo los que las esperamos en 20

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (11 Dic 2013)

I am bankiero. desde 0.943


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Asi la llevábamos amigo y nos troleo en la unica subida de 22 que nobla devolvió al suelo... y asi jos hemos quedado con cara de gilipollas. .. yo la llevaba en 18... ainss que tiempos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No se puede describir mejor. Nos la metieron doblada :XX::XX::XX:
Yo no sé ni la media que tenía, porque había comprado a varios precios entre 15 y 20.
Recuerdo en verano del 2011 que se puso a 21 y al verano siguiente estaba a 14. El dividendo que pagaba era el mismo curiosamente.
Paciencia y a esperar. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## tarrito (11 Dic 2013)

me preguntan por línea interna :: si además de cantar la entrada Bankiera pueden decir sus stop

los minileoncios (y no tan mini) se lo ajradecerán :XX:


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Osea somos tono lolo y yo plataforma de afectados ya!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 18:42 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> me preguntan por línea interna :: si además de cantar la entrada Bankiera pueden decir sus stop
> 
> los minileoncios (y no tan mini) se lo ajradecerán :XX:



2, 5

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> - Accusatio Manifesta
> - Tono
> ...



que nos olvidamos de nuestra chica de ojos azules. 
Pecata minuta lleva dentro una buena temporada sufriendo en silencio, creo que la que más.

- Pecata minuta
- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08


----------



## erpako (11 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> - Accusatio Manifesta
> - Tono
> ...



A los leoncios les encanta la gacelada en rebaño.


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me preguntan por línea interna :: si además de cantar la entrada Bankiera pueden decir sus stop
> 
> los minileoncios (y no tan mini) se lo ajradecerán :XX:



3 - 00

:cook::cook::cook:

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 18:48 ----------




erpako dijo:


> A los leoncios les encanta la gacelada en rebaño.



y Pandoro es el experto en orgías.


----------



## tarrito (11 Dic 2013)

haciendo x2.5 - x3.0 NO van a salir de povres :no:

a ver si DP pone un SP de calidà


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> haciendo x2.5 - x3.0 NO van a salir de povres :no:
> 
> a ver si DP pone un SP de calidà



Son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas no ve usted el consenso.
:: ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Dic 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A los leoncios les encanta la gacelada en rebaño.



Sí, pero 10 jóvenes y alegres gacelas de prietas carnes equivalen a 0.83 malvados leoncios.


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sí, pero 10 jóvenes y alegres gacelas de prietas carnes equivalen a 0.83 malvados leoncios.



eso de jóvenes, alegres y de prietas carnes dígalo por usted

aquí uno tiende más a gacelón de trotar cochinero


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Oigan, ahora con el mercado cerrado casi que es momento de hacer el censo en las filas bánkicas, si les parece... Empiezo listando los que veo en esta misma página, y perdón para los más antiguos:
> 
> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> ...



Si, esta pagando los dividendos con la caja y se esta descapitalizando.Al margen de este detalle que es simplemente de gestion, es un gran negocio.Bme apenas gasta en sueldos y los ordenadores hoy en dia estan regalados.Lo que no entiendo porque zoido no acepta que los ingresos son menores y baja 0,5-1 el dividendo.


----------



## Topongo (11 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si, esta pagando los dividendos con la caja y se esta descapitalizando.Al margen de este detalle que es simplemente de gestion, es un gran negocio.Bme apenas gasta en sueldos y los ordenadores hoy en dia estan regalados.Lo que no entiendo porque zoido no acepta que los ingresos son menores y baja 0,5-1 el dividendo.



Si esto es cierto pero se supone que tiene como para 10 años a este ritmo... al final acabará bajando porque también es cierto que su negocio es difilmentte optimizable y la competencia le irá quitando volumen. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Dic 2013)

Amper! Si es que es lo que venía diciendo el negro este, pero nadie le ha entendido....


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si esto es cierto pero se supone que tiene como para 10 años a este ritmo... al final acabará bajando porque también es cierto que su negocio es difilmentte optimizable y la competencia le irá quitando volumen.



Con todo una caída como la hoy, más de un 4% no es muy normal. Además se supone que ahora caería el bonito dividendo de 0,6 navideño (ojo, no lo veo confirmado aún en su página).
Aquí ha pasado algo raro, ya nos enteraremos. 
Como todos los años es una candidata a dejar el IBEX, aunque extrañamente este año no ha salido el rumor. Vete tú a saber si mañana hay sorpresa y los que tienen información privilegiada ya lo saben hoy.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si esto es cierto pero se supone que tiene como para 10 años a este ritmo... al final acabará bajando porque también es cierto que su negocio es difilmentte optimizable y la competencia le irá quitando volumen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco hay que bajarlo una barbaridad, si ahora esta dando 1,6





BOLSAS Y MERCADOS ESPANOLES (BME:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

83 mill de acciones

Y gasta 132 mill pues que en vez de eso reparta 83 mill que es un euro por accion y el resto lo dedique a incrementar la caja. O incluso si ve que el negocio no crece pues que gasten 5-10 mill en recomprar acciones asi poco a poco el bpa subiría


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Te hice caso en la peor de las 3 :: aunque curiosamente es la que mejor se ha portado hoy de lo que llevo. Ahora toca decidir que hacer mañana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



yo, si vas a corto, me salía YA, en una semana tocará mínimos creo. Yo ya no lo vendo en minusvalías, me quedo para 2014, tampoco es una cantidad grande, solo que no me suma a otras para invertir


----------



## Sr. Breve (11 Dic 2013)

hay bastante actividad esta tarde en el DAX


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo, si vas a corto, me salía YA, en una semana tocará mínimos creo. Yo ya no lo vendo en minusvalías, me quedo para 2014, tampoco es una cantidad grande, solo que no me suma a otras para invertir



me corrijo, tengo que mirar porque koncorde da.

y es en el que más han entrado los tibus hoy


----------



## creative (11 Dic 2013)

Me parece que mas de uno esta esperando el Rally como agua de Mayo, quizas me coma un OWNED, pero igual este año no toca viendo los precio actuales.Supongo que los gestores de planes de pensiones ( que son el motivo del rally,por las aportaciones extras de los planes ) en vez de invertir en bolsa invertiran en deuda publica y privada.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> que nos olvidamos de nuestra chica de ojos azules.y de la de ojos verdes
> Pecata minuta lleva dentro una buena temporada sufriendo en silencio, creo que la que más.
> 
> - Pecata minuta
> ...




Que estoy en cuerpo presente, me he sumado el pelotón y lo he anunciqdo esta tarde.

Creo que falta alguno más para llegar a la masa crítica e iniciar la fisión nuclear que llevara a Bankia hasta los 3 eurillos. Modo Broker Bruja off


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Ay ay que peligro tienen............................... Ariad y ONTY

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 21:15 ----------

NasdAHHH a las puertas de perder la ULTRAHD DEFINICION!

4K


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2013)

Lo de ANR en las últimas 3 sesiones tiene todo el olor a trolleada épica revienta culos gaceriles.

Si se cae un poco más, no para hasta los 5,65 USD.

Fight !!!


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> me corrijo, tengo que mirar porque koncorde da.
> 
> y es en el que más han entrado los tibus hoy



Eso te iba a decir, que tampoco tiene taaan mala pinta. Lo que creo que dejare orden por si hace como hoy y sube en la apertura por ej. a 1.30 .es un reward pequeño pero a este valor le cuesta mucho afianzar subidas. El otro motivo seria tener cash para meterle a bankia o ezentis según vea

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de ANR en las últimas 3 sesiones tiene todo el olor a trolleada épica revienta culos gaceriles.
> 
> Si se cae un poco más, no para hasta los 5,65 USD.
> 
> Fight !!!



Surfear ese lateral está dando mucha pasta.

Un par de puntitos largo al S&P para comprar unos caprichos en Amazon, el doble y después triple techo en 1791.93(c) 15' (19:30-20:00) me ha dejado claro que de ahí no íbamos a pasar.

Mañana haré la operación Montoro con TEF :::::XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Surfear ese lateral está dando mucha pasta.
> 
> Un par de puntitos largo al S&P para comprar unos caprichos en Amazon, el doble y después triple techo en 1791.93(c) 15' (19:30-20:00) me ha dejado claro que de ahí no íbamos a pasar.
> 
> Mañana haré la operación Montoro con TEF :::::XX:



Jrande :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Trabajo por expaña camarada. Yo se lo agradezco ::::::


----------



## Xiux (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> que nos olvidamos de nuestra chica de ojos azules.
> Pecata minuta lleva dentro una buena temporada sufriendo en silencio, creo que la que más.
> 
> - Pecata minuta
> ...



- Xiux

la llevo desde Octubre sufriendo, y altas 1,04 para lo que estuvo


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

Yo entro mañana a 0.99x

fijo


es muy goloso barrer todos los stops de 1 en la subasta, o un tick por debajo


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Dic 2013)

Qué bien, cuantos bankieros...

Estoy cogiendo asco a las Ezentis, creo que mañana las voy a largar, aprovechando que aún las tengo en verde.


----------



## donpepito (11 Dic 2013)

Ezentis tiene q ver algo con vertice360, verdad.¿¿??

Recuerda quienes la manejan,,,,,,,, vertice desde 0.4x a 0.11 al menos cuando la miré hace semanas.


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

Qye de bankieros:XX:

Si añadimos los que leen pero no postean....juntanos el 1% del volumen:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Ezentis tiene q ver algo con vertice360, verdad.¿¿??
> 
> Recuerda quienes la manejan,,,,,,,, vertice desde 0.4x a 0.11 al menos cuando la miré hace semanas.



vértice le quedan 2-3 de días de guano total y luego golosinas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2013)

Oros!!!

Blog del SeaMonkey: Reliquias bárbaras I


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> que nos olvidamos de nuestra chica de ojos azules.
> Pecata minuta lleva dentro una buena temporada sufriendo en silencio, creo que la que más.



- Pecata minuta
- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08.
- Krim.
- Xiux.
- tochito_con_tochito.

"Su banco y cada vez el de más gente", que decía aquel


----------



## suima (11 Dic 2013)

uy que me habeis pillado... :o



paulistano dijo:


> Qye de bankieros:XX:
> 
> Si añadimos los que leen pero no postean....juntanos el 1% del volumen:ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> - Pecata minuta
> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> - Accusatio Manifesta
> ...



Ajetreo


Insisto, que tengo añitos pero no soy transparente


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ajetreo
> 
> 
> Insisto, que tengo añitos pero no soy transparente



Yo tambien soy bankeyro y ezenteyro


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ajetreo
> 
> 
> Insisto, que tengo añitos pero no soy transparente



¿Al final se jubilo?


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

¿falta alguien más?

- Ajetreo
- Pecata minuta
- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08.
- Krim.
- Xiux.
- tochito_con_tochito.
- Suima
- LANGARO

¿y si montamos una SICAV? 
Emerging Chichars Capital Management

No me importa ponerme de titular de la cuenta. :fiufiu:


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ajetreo
> 
> 
> Insisto, que tengo añitos pero no soy transparente



Bankiero presente. 1.023 

La semana pasada le sacamos unos eurillos. A ver si sacamos para la escapadilla de la semana que viene a Sierra Nevada.


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2013)

A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse el pañal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vaya papeleta se va a comer J. Yellen ::::::

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La ortodoxia se empieza a asustar

*La ortodoxia se empieza a asustar
*
Después de más de seis años de intensa recesión, ninguna de las causas que originaron la actual crisis sistémica -un volumen brutal de deuda y una banca insolvente- se ha solucionado. En vez de corregir estos dos desequilibrios, mediante una reestructuración de la banca y una quita ordenada de deuda, se han aplicado una serie de políticas económicas que han empobrecido a la ciudadanía y que no han solventado ninguno de estos problemas.

La deuda y el déficit público que se pretendían reducir con recortes y más recortes no paran de crecer. Además, las autoridades políticas y económicas tratan de ocultar la situación real del sistema financiero occidental. Sin embargo, la situación está ya fuera de control. *Bastará solo con que aumente la aversión al riesgo de los mercados y eso, tarde o temprano, pasará.
*
Estas ideas que en principio enarbolábamos economistas desde la heterodoxia, resulta que empiezan también a ser asimiladas por parte de la ortodoxia dominante. Se puede decir que la ortodoxia se empieza a asustar. Veamos dos botones de muestra, una conferencia a finales de noviembre de uno de los economistas por antonomasia del establishment, Larry Summers, y las últimas declaraciones de uno de los últimos premios Nobel de economía, Eugene Fama.

*Las hipótesis de Summers y Fama
*
*Summers sostiene que sobre la economía mundial se cierne la amenaza de un estancamiento de 30 años*. Su argumento es contundente: la economía mundial padece de un exceso de ahorro en relación con las inversiones. Si el tipo de interés real es negativo, argumenta el otrora asesor de Bill Clinton y Barack Obama, el sector privado, incluso en condiciones favorables, muestra poco interés en la inversión.

¿Se acuerdan ustedes de nuestro argumento? Exactamente, la paradoja del ahorro. En el blog anterior comentábamos como una de las mayores sandeces que uno puede leer en ciertos informes es que la reducción de deuda de empresas y familias, y por ende el incremento del ahorro de ambos, es un síntoma de recuperación de la economía. Justamente es lo contrario, es el diagnóstico de que estamos en una recesión de balances. Por lo tanto, la argumentación de Summers se encuadraría en la paradoja del ahorro.

Para enfrentarse a esta situación del estancamiento permanente, Wolfgang Münchau, coeditor del Financial Times y columnista del semanario alemán Spiegel, propone tres medidas muy distintas a las utilizadas hasta ahora. Por un lado, *abolir el dinero en efectivo*. Eso permitiría a los bancos centrales rebajar los tipos de interés por debajo de cero, porque la gente ya no podría guardar en casa el dinero en efectivo. Por otro, *nacionalizar también todo el sector financiero y rebajar los intereses del crédito a la inversión, situándolos por debajo del tipo de interés de los mercados*. Y por último, puesto que lo que tenemos es una carencia de inversiones en relación con el ahorro, también, *el Estado podría promover inversiones públicas masivas para subir el tipo de interés de equilibrio*.

Pero no sólo ha sido Lawrence Summers. Esta semana, Eugene Fama, quien recogió su premio Nobel de economía por sus teorías y modelos de economía financiera, basados en hipótesis falsas, mostraba su preocupación por la deuda. *Concretamente prevé que los crecientes y elevados déficits y deudas públicas de los países europeos y Estados Unidos, en parte como consecuencia de las medidas que el mismo fomentaba, implican un riesgo de recesión global en 2014: "Podría llegar un punto en el que los mercados financieros digan que ninguna de sus deudas mantiene su credibilidad y que no se pueden autofinanciar… Si se produce otra recesión, va a ser mundial"*, advirtió. Ello se debería extender al brutal volumen de deuda privada, impagable.

*La segunda fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016)
*
En septiembre de este año publiqué un documento de trabajo en la Fundación 1º de mayo, bajo el título La Segunda Fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016). Lo que pretendía era no solo poner en duda las afirmaciones de recuperación económica global sino demostrar que estábamos ante una salida en falso de la crisis. *La dinámica de la actual crisis sistémica se agudizará en los siguientes trimestres y el colapso a nivel económico, financiero y social de Occidente podría ser total. Para ello bastará solo con que aumente la aversión al riesgo de los mercados*.

*Como la mayor parte de activos financieros están sobrevalorados, es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los mismos*. Recientemente Financial Times ha recogido los resultados de un pequeño estudio desarrollado por el economista Andrew Wilkinson en Miller Tabak & Co donde se muestra la fuerte sobrevaloración de distintas índices bursátiles mundiales. *En dicho estudio el índice bursátil más sobrevalorado es el Ibex 35, es decir, la bolsa española*.

¿Qué pasará si los mercados incrementan la aversión al riesgo? Muy sencillo. Los tipos de interés a largo plazo repuntarán con fuerza, las bolsas caerán, los diferenciales de crédito se ampliarán, las materias primas se debilitarán, y la volatilidad se disparará. En ese escenario se activará un círculo infernal que se irá retroalimentando: crisis de deuda-crisis bancaria-deflación por endeudamiento. Entonces, *la recesión global emergerá con fuerza*.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Dic 2013)

Ponzi!!! Visto y no visto. Muchas gracias, ¿se puede descargar el vídeo?


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Dic 2013)

Probamos una entrada en FCC, espero no haber entrado a las puertas del guano.

Por cierto, no llevo Bankia.


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Bankiero presente. 1.023
> 
> La semana pasada le sacamos unos eurillos. A ver si sacamos para la escapadilla de la semana que viene a Sierra Nevada.



Alli nos veremos....por suerte el finde cierra el mercau, que si no me veo en el telesilla mirando la cotizacion y se me cae fijo el movil de una de esas::


Y reza para que nieve, que está jodido el tema::


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Si nevará. Por dios. Imtech, prisa, me merezco unas cuestecillas como dios manda.


----------



## aitor33 (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿falta alguien más?
> 
> - Ajetreo
> - Pecata minuta
> ...




Lo confieso he pecado y he caido en la tentación. Todo el día el Paulis, el Tono , hasta el Chino que no falla hablando de esta porquería y me he dejado llevar .


----------



## @@strom (11 Dic 2013)

BANCO SANTANDER ::::::::


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Dic 2013)

Veeeenga! otro que confiesa sus verguenzas... soy bankiero y me he metido en prisa y además para dejarlas hacerse a fuego lento

lo sé, me va la marcha


Edito para añadir que también se me escapan suspiros imaginándome esas BME a 20


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Veeeenga! otro que confiesa sus verguenzas... soy bankiero y me he metido en prisa y además para dejarlas hacerse a fuego lento
> 
> lo sé, me va la marcha
> 
> ...



Si también lleva imtech me parto.


----------



## egarenc (11 Dic 2013)

yo no soy Bankiero....quien quiere jugar conmiiiiigooooo :: ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿falta alguien más?
> 
> - Ajetreo
> - Pecata minuta
> ...



Actualizado.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2013 at 23:27 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> yo no soy Bankiero....quien quiere jugar conmiiiiigooooo :: ::



Le dejo jugar con las mías. Se las dejo a 1.30


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Al final se jubilo?



Pues si me han declarado "incapaz absoluta". Ahora a intentar buscarle otra cara a la vida. Tendre que cambiarme el mote, de Ajetreo a Calma chicha


----------



## desastre total (11 Dic 2013)

Ehhhhhhh anotarmeeeeee que yo también estoy.


----------



## Sr. Breve (11 Dic 2013)

sin novedad, siguen cortos desde los 9150f

hoy se han visto ventas de los pequeños... es posible que los pillados en 9300 - 9400 estén "asumiendo pérdidas"

la próxima zona a probar sería la de los 9000f, 8980f para ser exacto donde hizo un rebotazo de 400 puntos sin venir mucho a cuento...


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Si también lleva imtech me parto.




Pues no llevo pero estoy encima de ellas y como peguen otro par de rejonazos de esos que acostumbra últimamente no respondo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse el pañal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Vaya papeleta se va a comer J. Yellen ::::::
> 
> ...



US Generic Govt 10 Year Yield Analysis - USGG10YR - Bloomberg

2,85% 

Si traspasase el 3% empezará la fiesta. Ese gráfico es la primera pieza del dominó de la economía occidental, y mundial.


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿falta alguien más?
> 
> - Ajetreo
> - Pecata minuta
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

Actualizo


- Ajetreo
- Pecata minuta
- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08.
- Krim.
- Xiux.
- tochito_con_tochito.
- Suima
- LANGARO
- jjsuimar
- Aitor 33
- Montegrifo
- Desastre total


Faltan dos para el tuentii.. 
Quien da más, 
Confesad pecadores:XX:


----------



## largodeaqui (11 Dic 2013)

Saco las Bankias y me salen amigos por todas partes... A 1,008€ non stop


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Actualizo
> 
> 
> - Ajetreo
> ...



Como la metan en el Ibex, burbuja puede mover el Indice.


----------



## Tono (11 Dic 2013)

- Ajetreo
- Pecata minuta
- Paulistano
- Guybrush_Threepwood
- Accusatio Manifesta
- Tono
- donpepito
- Topongo.
- LOLO08.
- Krim.
- Xiux.
- tochito_con_tochito.
- Suima
- LANGARO
- Tonto Simón
- jjsuamar
- Aitor33
- Montegrifo
- Desastre total
- Largodeaquí

(perdón por la cutre imagen)


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sin novedad, siguen cortos desde los 9150f
> 
> hoy se han visto ventas de los pequeños... es posible que los pillados en 9300 - 9400 estén "asumiendo pérdidas"
> 
> la próxima zona a probar sería la de los 9000f, 8980f para ser exacto donde hizo un rebotazo de 400 puntos sin venir mucho a cuento...



Espero que te refieras al Dax


----------



## ane agurain (11 Dic 2013)

18

18 kilates

a ver si se llega al 24


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2013)

Para los del sky, por si suben al Pirineo Aragonés y pasan por Barbastro

Un canelón crujiente de rabo de buey, la mejor tapa de Aragón


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (11 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Como la metan en el Ibex, burbuja puede mover el Indice.



Ya veo los titulares: "Suspendida la junta general de Bankia al irrumpir en el recinto una conga formada por numerosos accionistas entre gritos de '¡peponazo!', '¡reward!' y '¡jato dónde estás!'".


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Dic 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Ya veo los titulares: "Suspendida la junta general de Bankia al irrumpir en el recinto una conga formada por numerosos accionistas entre gritos de '¡peponazo!', '¡reward!' y '¡jato dónde estás!'".



Mientras no vayamos gritando""Pandorazo..ayyy..lo que me han hecho ...Pandorazo!!"":´´(

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 00:09 ----------

Para los ferrovialerios...Mas contratos en RU

Ferrovial se adjudica dos proyectos hidrulicos en Reino Unido valorados en 495 millones de euros,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com


----------



## jjsuamar (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Para los del sky, por si suben al Pirineo Aragonés y pasan por Barbastro
> 
> Un canelón crujiente de rabo de buey, la mejor tapa de Aragón



Ya me gustaría ir por allí.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Ya veo los titulares: "Suspendida la junta general de Bankia al irrumpir en el recinto una conga formada por numerosos accionistas entre gritos de '¡peponazo!', '¡reward!' y '¡jato dónde estás!'".



Si vais a la junta no dejéis de visitar sus edificios mas emblemáticos...

Plaza Castilla

El arquitecto en su dia debio tener una visión ...


----------



## jjsuamar (12 Dic 2013)

Por cierto. Enagas me está haciendo ojitos. Como mañana se ponga a tiro me las llevo hasta el 20. Y las vendo desde un telesilla, con dos cohooones.


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> - Ajetreo
> - Pecata minuta
> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> ...



¿todos llevamos bankia?


----------



## egarenc (12 Dic 2013)

mirad los bankieros que contentos que están....id con cuidado, pandoro aparece de improviso!


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

FCC capitaliza 57,5 millones de deuda en Realia y alcanza el 36,8% | Empresas | Cinco Días


afecta a bankia?


y la rita barberá que dice que el VLC no se vende


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> mirad los bankieros que contentos que están....id con cuidado, pandoro aparece de improviso!



Mata marchas, vuelcalitros!!!!

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 01:00 ----------




Chila dijo:


> ¿todos llevamos bankia?



Dios!!!a quién las vamos a vender????


----------



## alimon (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> - Ajetreo
> - Pecata minuta
> - Paulistano
> - Guybrush_Threepwood
> ...



Pero bueno, que pasa???

Que soy la única Gacela del hilo que no está dentro o que. Total que llevo papel de casi toda la mierda del continuo,menos de esta.

No puede ser eso, haciendo caso a La bolsa por Carlos María: Un vistazo a Bankia Le meteré con todo lo gordo si toca los 0,98, y si el Titanic se hunde, coño que hunda con todos y la orquesta tocando.


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues si me han declarado "incapaz absoluta". Ahora a intentar buscarle otra cara a la vida. Tendre que cambiarme el mote, de Ajetreo a Calma chicha



¿Como se siente con tanto tiempo libre? Ahora ya podrá pasar mas tiempo en el foro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Para los del sky, por si suben al Pirineo Aragonés y pasan por Barbastro
> 
> *Un canelón crujiente de rabo de buey*, la mejor tapa de Aragón



No se, no se....








:XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Actualizo
> 
> 
> - Ajetreo
> ...



¡Madre mia! :ouch::ouch: Y sin armaduras gayers.

Escojan la que mas les guste...






Buenos dias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

como que no?????????


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

La situación técnica del culibex está comprometida, muy comprometida en el corto plazo.

De la situación actual, o rebota YA o se pega una buena hostia.

Están forzando al límite con el tapering.

Cuidado con los SL.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

yo a los 18 elegidos para la gloria de hoy, tengo que decirlo les deseo suerte, pero antes creo que visitamos los 0.98 por pelotas

barren

suerte, ahí seremos 19



joer, abre el 90% del ibex en rojo o qué?


----------



## amago45 (12 Dic 2013)

Hoy creo que tocamos los 9.240 y ahí se decidirá quién tiene más fuerza, los bulls o los bears


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

hannibal, te quitaste tecnocoms?


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal, te quitaste tecnocoms?



Me las han quitado por sl mas bien. No me gusta nada la pinta que está cogiendo esto, yo me quedo fuera hasta que amaine el temporal.... o no.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (12 Dic 2013)

AMPER arranca briosa, 1.29
Ya queda menos para el 1.70 ???


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Se ve el humo, acaban de pasar la lista al rey león, van a darnos un baileeeeee!!!


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me las han quitado por sl mas bien. No me gusta nada la pinta que está cogiendo esto, yo me quedo fuera hasta que amaine el temporal.... o no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



yo tengo apuntado:

el 17 a 1,17 y a rebotar desde ahí

era una posibilidad desde hace tiempo, y tiene toda la pintaza


----------



## vermer (12 Dic 2013)

4 semanas desconectado del foro y veo hablando bien de Bankia... Ha sido demasiado.

Esta mañana no he podido resistirme al empuje bankiero. No he podido.


----------



## Algas (12 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> AMPER arranca briosa, 1.29
> Ya queda menos para el 1.70 ???



Esperemos... al menos volver a estar en verde es un placer 
La idea inicial con AMPER era mantenerla uno o dos años... intentando hacer un x4 :o


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

grupo ezentis - Ezentis se adjudica un contrato en Chile y sube más de un 3% en bolsa - 12/12/13 en Infomercados


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Se ve el humo, acaban de pasar la lista al rey león, van a darnos un baileeeeee!!!



La verdad, es que a mi esto de la lista me ha parecido bastante temeridad y una actitud bastante infantil. Esto es un negocio serio donde nos estamos jugando dinero que cuesta mucho esfuerzo ganar.

Lo siento, pero no me ha gustado. Y más cuando sabemos de facto que algún operador de banco patrio nos lee.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

pues que las bajen un poquito y así compramos mas


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

bankia si pierde el 1,01 se va a 0,98 (por lo menos)
eso parece

agarrandose a ese nivel como gato panza arriba pese a los arreones del ibex


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La verdad, es que a mi esto de la lista me ha parecido bastante temeridad y una actitud bastante infantil. Esto es un negocio serio donde nos estamos jugando dinero que cuesta mucho esfuerzo ganar.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no me ha gustado. Y más cuando sabemos de facto que algún operador de banco patrio nos lee.



Ya. Claro.

Y van a estar moviendo la operativa para sacarnos los cuartos a cuatro pelagatos de mierda que entre todos moveremos 100k. Si llega. Sí, seguro que eso es la prioridad number one de los operadores patrios.

Háztelo mirar. Lo de los delirios de grandeza de importancia es una enfermedad muy común en nuestro foro, pero aquí deberíamos estar a salvo de ella. 

Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La verdad, es que a mi esto de la lista me ha parecido bastante temeridad y una actitud bastante infantil. Esto es un negocio serio donde nos estamos jugando dinero que cuesta mucho esfuerzo ganar.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no me ha gustado. Y más cuando sabemos de facto que algún operador de banco patrio nos lee.



La culpa es de tono, lalala:fiufiu:
Entices que, te actualizo?::


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La verdad, es que a mi esto de la lista me ha parecido bastante temeridad y una actitud bastante infantil. Esto es un negocio serio donde nos estamos jugando dinero que cuesta mucho esfuerzo ganar.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no me ha gustado. Y más cuando sabemos de facto que algún operador de banco patrio nos lee.



Hombre! Tampoco hay que ponerse así, si es verdad que nos leen no hacía falta lista para ver cuantos hay dentro. Y no estamos hablando de una acción que vayamos a mover por nuestro volumen, ni que la vayan a mover pensando en nosotros ni mucho menos. Alguna gracia de vez en cuando no viene mal para liberar un poco de tensiones


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Ja ja ja................................................ como poco agrupando todas las acciones = 2M!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Hombre! Tampoco hay que ponerse así, si es verdad que nos leen no hacía falta lista para ver cuantos hay dentro. Y no estamos hablando de una acción que vayamos a mover por nuestro volumen, ni que la vayan a mover pensando en nosotros ni mucho menos. *Alguna gracia de vez en cuando no viene mal para liberar un poco de tensiones*



Ese fue una de las cosas que hacían este hilo especial....


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

podemos mandarnos privados para quedar y publicar una entrada falsa de miles en un valor


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Ja ja ja................................................ como poco agrupando todas las acciones = 2M!!!



Eso es el 5% del volumen diario:Baile:

El 5% soltado en el mismo instante y liamos un pitote cojonudo:XX::XX:


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

Things that make u go umm!! 

Coincidiendo con el retiro espiritual del jato, el tal Jdecnow ha incrementado mucho su actividad foril. Ahí lo dejo 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

yo solo llevo 4M de acciones de bankia


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Ja ja ja................................................ como poco agrupando todas las acciones = 2M!!!



Será que tú tienes 1.7M >_<


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Cuidado, no subestimen a los infiltrados, "jhatos" peores hay en todas las agencias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso es el 5% del volumen diario:Baile:
> 
> El 5% soltado en el mismo instante y liamos un pitote cojonudo:XX::XX:



Eso es delito...creo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias,

pensemos a lo grande señores. Se elige un valor del continuo poco liquido, y lo subimos hasta para aperecer en cotizalia en portada, estilo una revalorizacion del 300%. Un asunto ya sin importancia seria que el ultimo se la colocara a un "tercero" fuera del hilo al calor de las plusvis. Alguien puede ponernos en contacto con Alierta, es experto en estos asuntos.

Bien las E.on en los 13.x bajos, ahora falta la otra mitad del trabajo.


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Eso es delito...creo.



Vaya, que raro que lo sea. Juraría que es más o menos lo que hacen los fondos de inversión. Día sí, día también, y al día siguiente 3 veces...


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya. Claro.
> 
> Y van a estar moviendo la operativa para sacarnos los cuartos a cuatro pelagatos de mierda que entre todos moveremos 100k. Si llega. Sí, seguro que eso es la prioridad number one de los operadores patrios.
> 
> ...



Discrepo que entre todos no lleguemos a 100k, aquí algunos mueven bastante, pero no es el tema.

Básicamente, somos una muestra representativa de lo que pueden ser unas cuantas gacelas a parte de nosotros. No *sólo* nosotros, por supuesto.

Y está bien claro que van en muchas ocasiones a saltar SLs... No son delirios de grandeza, es que se lo ponemos en bandeja.

Estoy a favor de los momentos de gin-tonics, relojes, boobs, Bwm vs Audi y cachondeo vario a parte del inimitable e inigualable vocabulario propio de este post ::, que fue precisamente lo que me atrajo y me enganchó, pero sólo quería expresar mi opinión sobre la lista esta.

A parte no la liemos que ahora que se ha ido el andino, estamos mucho más a gusto y se puede leer mejor el post.

Saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> pensemos a lo grande señores. Se elige un valor del continuo poco liquido, y lo subimos hasta para aperecer en cotizalia en portada, estilo una revalorizacion del 300%. Un asunto ya sin importancia seria que el ultimo se la colocara a un "tercero" fuera del hilo al calor de las plusvis. Alguien puede ponernos en contacto con Alierta, es experto en estos asuntos.
> 
> Bien las E.on en los 13.x bajos, ahora falta la otra mitad del trabajo.






vamos, montamos un blog tipo chicharros.info e infiltramos depechianos

y a forrarse


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He leído Pechopalomista y se me activan los anticuerpos y me pongo en Mode WAR.
> 
> ¿qué ha pasado?



El DON antiguo adalid del buen pirata lonchafinista se ha postrado ante los designios del maligno, PAU-LISTANO, confiando su suerte al arte del exceso en el gasto. Confiemos que esta no sea una situacion irreconducible y permitamosle nuestro perdon cuando tome consideracion de su desliz.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El DON antiguo adalid del buen pirata lonchafinista se ha postrado ante los designios del maligno, PAU-LISTANO, confiando su suerte al arte del exceso en el gasto. Confiemos que esta no sea una situacion irreconducible y permitamosle nuestro perdon cuando tome consideracion de su desliz.



Aaahhh vale.

Buena inversión la que ha realizado patapalo con ese Red Code ....

No es lo mismo que haya pedido un crédito Cofidis de 18 napos que haber caído en la trampa del cipotecón y menos en el paramo infecto de Valde-Bobos ::::::


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El DON antiguo adalid del buen pirata lonchafinista se ha postrado ante los designios del maligno, PAU-LISTANO, confiando su suerte al arte del exceso en el gasto. Confiemos que esta no sea una situacion irreconducible y permitamosle nuestro perdon cuando tome consideracion de su desliz.




Joder, a menudo has elegido, no me he vuelto agarrao ni na:XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

y draghi hablando

bancos pa´bajo?

El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Mario Draghi, ha avisado este miércoles de que la unión bancaria no es la panacea para acabar con la fragmentación financiera en la eurozona y ha reclamado a los Estados miembros seguir con los ajustes y reformas y avanzar hacia la unión fiscal, económica y política.

Leer más: Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia
Mejora tu Posicionamiento Web con Intent Share permite que el tradicional copiar y pegar de tus contenidos mejore tu SEO y aumenten tus visitas web.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder, a menudo has elegido, no me he vuelto agarrao ni na:XX::XX:



La cipo aprieta, yayo 8:8:8: Sacrifica todos los gastos menos el pienso del mercadona para la perrita ::::::

oye payo, he leído que ya hay gitanacos identificando targets en MonteCarmelo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

Bitcoin, una revolución en las 'garras' de los especuladores - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Discrepo que entre todos no lleguemos a 100k, aquí algunos mueven bastante, pero no es el tema.
> 
> Básicamente, somos una muestra representativa de lo que pueden ser unas cuantas gacelas a parte de nosotros. No *sólo* nosotros, por supuesto.
> 
> ...







mismo caso que depeche-codere con cienes de personas leyendo y comprando esos días


----------



## darwinn (12 Dic 2013)

súbanme esas Amper!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

By the way bitchas...

Leido prologo y promete!!!

Madmaxistas 101%
_*
"The choice left now to some countries is only between Disaster A or Distaster B"*_

::


----------



## Maravedi (12 Dic 2013)

Véo que vais hasta las trancas de bankia,yo también,semos ludopatas ::


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La cipo aprieta, yayo 8:8:8: Sacrifica todos los gastos menos el pienso del mercadona para la perrita ::::::
> 
> oye payo, he leído que ya hay gitanacos identificando targets en MonteCarmelo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Aqui tenemos a los gitanos mas tiesos que una vela, un gitano ve a uno de fuencarral y se caga:Aplauso:

Fuencarral korps....::

El tema es que hacer con los de Fuencarral:ouch:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Dic 2013)

En Ercros hemos visto el Abismo de Helm ::


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> By the way bitchas...
> 
> Leido prologo y promete!!!
> 
> ...



no has leído ná ..... ::::::

enjoy and go for it !!!


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Véo que vais hasta las trancas de bankia,yo también,semos ludopatas ::



Yo estoy intentando dejar la ludopatía :: o cae a 0.91 o nada.

Respecto al forero que os criticaba por la lista, entiendo su postura. No estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero sí es cierto que sólo paulistano ya debe mover esos 100k teniendo en cuenta las operaciones que canta a veces :

A lo que voy, es que no voy a entrar precisamente porque me he asustado al ver la lista. Tanta gacela en un mismo pasto no puede indicar nada bueno, y para colmo hasta por técnico tiene buena pinta. Demasiado bueno para ser cierto, es como encontrarse un oasis en el desierto :ouch:

De todas formas repito, llevo un par de semanas fuera de forma... les sigo leyendo y escribiendo, pero hasta el lunes no pienso mirar nada para entrar. Y Bankia descartado de momento.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> En Ercros hemos visto el Abismo de Helm ::





ane agurain dijo:


> no da entrada, me da mínimo para ese día.
> las manos fuertes pasan de codere
> 
> 
> ...




me autocito, para el que haya trincado +4% en media hora


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Aqui tenemos a los gitanos mas tiesos que una vela, un gitano ve a uno de fuencarral y se caga:Aplauso:
> 
> Fuencarral korps....::
> 
> El tema es que hacer con los de Fuencarral:ouch:



uuuufffff. No sabes que os viene encima.

Están a punto de comenzar las carreracas en bugas tuneaos, los palos a los telepizeros, .....

Por cierto: ::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

oigan, en bankia son 20 ya.

digan que no tengan puestos SL a ver si los mercados lo leen y se están esperando a barrerles a ustedes 

igual así despega!


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Hannibal, ya será menos....eso si, la idea es convertir la entrada en 100k leuros....


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Ustedes son grandes.

Suban esas Bankias para que el estado se salga con las menores pérdidas posibles.

Es el momento de ser patriotas, joer ::::::


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no has leído ná ..... ::::::
> 
> enjoy and go for it !!!



¿Vale la pena el libro?


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando dejar la ludopatía :: o cae a 0.91 o nada.
> 
> Respecto al forero que os criticaba por la lista, entiendo su postura. No estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero sí es cierto que sólo paulistano ya debe mover esos 100k teniendo en cuenta las operaciones que canta a veces :
> 
> ...




A mi me ocurrio justo lo contrario, hice la lista antes de que se publicara y recorde las veces que gravias al foro gane algun eurillo, prisas hotelitos, solares, carboneras. Pensaba esperar y volver a ponerme a tono para entrar, eso para mi representa al menos un mes de entrenamiento, pero al ver la lista y recordar las risas que nos hemmos pegado en los autobuses para ir a la junta de acccionistas me animé.

Lo de la lista no le doy importancia, al final siempre por la boca muere el pez y sin publicarla, solo hacia falta leer el foro para comprobar que muchos llevaban esa marca.::

Bueno, ahora ya podemos ir a la junta en minibus tuneado con los caballeros del zodiaco.

Departamento gráfico ¡Preparen diseños!)


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena el libro?



Mucho 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

yo voy sin SL, paqué? pa que me lo salten???


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

Vendidas las Ferrovial y orden de compra en Enagás en busca del dividendo del 19. 

Liada y bien liada. Orden limitada que me coge sólo 30 y sale disparada. Me parece que he pagado la comisión y no vuelvo a ver los 19.0X en todo el día. 

A mercado señor GHK, que por ahorrarse 5 euros va a palmar otros 20...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Vale la pena el libro?



Buena edición, tapa robusta y viril, contenido madmaxista escrito con sentido del humor por lo que se hace ameno. Ya cada uno que vea si corresponde pagar al autor (y a otros) una cantidad, 18€ o nada (epub). Pero creo que merece la pena ser leido (a juzgar por lo que he visto).


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Secado en negociado en Banquia, señal alcista.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 11:05 ----------

Cuando hay demasiado interés en proteger a las gacelas, es subidón don!!!

....Llevamos mushos anios en los mercados o no.... ja ja ja

Los expertos esgrimen como razones para mantener la cautela sobre una eventual incorporación de Bankia al Ibex la gran volatilidad a la que está sujeto el valor en los mercados, así como el exceso de bancarización del selectivo.


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mucho 8:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buena edición, tapa robusta y viril, contenido madmaxista escrito con sentido del humor por lo que se hace ameno. Ya cada uno que vea si corresponde pagar al autor (y a otros) una cantidad, 18€ o nada (epub). Pero creo que merece la pena ser leido (a juzgar por lo que he visto).



Empezare por el epub.

Ya os contaré, las impresiones.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Jo jo jo ... otra mala VIBORA q no quiere repartir.... mode JAIME OSTOS OFF.

Por su parte, la analista de Selfbank Victoria Torre asegura que el comité del Ibex "se lo pensará dos veces" para devolver a Bankia al selectivo, al recordar la polémica salida a Bolsa de la entidad ahora nacionalizada y ante la "incertidumbre" inherente a este valor.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Secado en negociado en Banquia, señal alcista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 11:05 ----------
> 
> ...



No sé, es posible que ayer "entra en el ibex", hoy "igual no", se barra y mañana sea, entra en el ibex e inicio de la semana del rally (si es que hay, que se duda mucho)


----------



## Galifrey (12 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las Ferrovial y orden de compra en Enagás en busca del dividendo del 19.
> 
> Liada y bien liada. Orden limitada que me coge sólo 30 y sale disparada. Me parece que he pagado la comisión y no vuelvo a ver los 19.0X en todo el día.
> 
> A mercado señor GHK, que por ahorrarse 5 euros va a palmar otros 20...



Buenas Ghk,

Si no recuerdo mal era usted CAFero. He aprovechado el ligero retroceso que ha tenido para cargar un poquillo más y me gustaría seguir incrementando poco a poco mis posis en caf. Pensaba que no me daría tiempo ha hacerlo después de su visita a los 400. Por otro lado la banca vasca tiene un lío de mil pares de cojones con todo lo que está petando por allí, ¿podría afectar de alguna manera a CAF? Le agradecería su opinión al respecto.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Probablemente intenten quitarle peso a la incorporación, si llega ............. OMG. los analistas nos están anticipando el futuro. ja ja ja.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Empezare por el epub.
> 
> Ya os contaré, las impresiones.



yo no podía aguantar los juegos preliminares y empecé por el final ::::::

A mi juicio, Mauldin & Tepper pecan de lorealistas y optimistas.

La onda guanera les pondrá en su sitio 8:


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

La atractiva anal.ista Victoria Torre, nos advierte de BANKIA.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Dic 2013)

Venga no me he podido resitir, otra gacela para la olla, compradas bankias a 1,017.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

21 bankieros

La producción industrial de la eurzona agrava su caída en octubre al 1,1%


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

Me ha llegado este anuncio. Casi me meo de la risa

las viviendas nuevas con piscina más baratas en capitales de provincia (tabla) — idealista.com/news/

Y con piscina, para pagar la re* ostia de comunidad y total echarte un par de remojones al año


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Discrepo que entre todos no lleguemos a 100k, aquí algunos mueven bastante, pero no es el tema.
> 
> Básicamente, somos una muestra representativa de lo que pueden ser unas cuantas gacelas a parte de nosotros. No *sólo* nosotros, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sí, sin duda la lista es algo infantil, y estamos haciéndole gratis la labor de recolección de datos a quien pudiera estar interesado (aunque creo que nadie más que nosotros mismos). No veo tan claro que esto suponga delatar nuestras intenciones gacelas, ya que los grandes operadores tendrán más que claro que Bankia está de moda sin necesidad de esperar a que les hagamos nuestra listita ni de leer los foros. Lo de decir las cantidades y los SL/SP no corresponde a este foro sino a aquel otro sitio...

La lista responde a una curiosidad -instinto de rebaño, sí- de saber cuántos somos (yo creía que saldríamos unos 10 elementos, pero resulta que vamos por el doble) y también de dar pie a las bromas con congas de Cyanide and Happiness, autobuses de la JGA y otras chorradas que nos apetezcan. Luego, cada uno se irá apeando cuando llegue a objetivos, sean del 1, del 10, o del 100% (por arriba o por abajo).

Lo que sí que no me gustaría es que nos viéramos inundados de mensajes a lo BKIA Hooligan comentando cada pequeño vaivén, pero creo que valoramos el HVEI lo suficiente como para no ensuciarlo en demasía.

Dicho lo cual, le agradezco a tope su opinión discrepante. ¡Un saludo!


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 21 bankieros
> 
> La producción industrial de la eurzona agrava su caída en octubre al 1,1%



Teneis un poder persuasivo muy grande, vamos, ni los comerciales de los banquitos patrios vendiendo sus productos ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

consuelo de muchos.....


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Dic 2013)

Eso sí el stop ajustado a 0,99, nada de inversor a l/p.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

Standard & Poor's coloca a NH en el bono basura | Noticias de | Revista de turismo Preferente.com

::::::::


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Una limpiadita siempre viene bien.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Dic 2013)

Acerinox continua pegándosela, acerlor aguanta mucho mejor el tipo.


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Dic 2013)

Llevo unos dias medio-desconectado...si estan recontando gente dentro de Bankia incluyanme! unas pocas a 0,91 compradas hace un par o tres de semanas (o mas).


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Acerinox continua pegándosela, acerlor aguanta mucho mejor el tipo.



pero va detrás. compañero. Y viene de divergencia bajista


edit: 22 bankieros (yo no aún)


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Una limpiadita siempre viene bien.



Eso les digo siempre y como mucho me llevo algún guantazo


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Dic 2013)

Esos más los que nos leen: hedge funds, fannie mae, Soros y especialmente las gacelas que no comentan: salgan del armario coño


----------



## @@strom (12 Dic 2013)

Teléfonica:

Telefonica S.A. (ADR) (TEF): Telefonica: Happy Times In Spain, But What About The Brazilian Dilemma? - Seeking Alpha


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ghk,
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal era usted CAFero. He aprovechado el ligero retroceso que ha tenido para cargar un poquillo más y me gustaría seguir incrementando poco a poco mis posis en caf. Pensaba que no me daría tiempo ha hacerlo después de su visita a los 400. Por otro lado la banca vasca tiene un lío de mil pares de cojones con todo lo que está petando por allí, ¿podría afectar de alguna manera a CAF? Le agradecería su opinión al respecto.




La verdad es que no conozco de dónde provienen los créditos a CAF, pero me imagino que muchos serán del país de donde provenga la concesión y en todo caso no tendrá dificultades en conseguir financiación, local o extranjera.

Por otro lado, CAN ya vendió su paquetón hace unos meses por lo que ese riesgo ya ha pasado.

No me preocuparía mucho. Que consigan contratos y el resto vendrá solo!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Teléfonica:
> 
> Telefonica S.A. (ADR) (TEF): Telefonica: Happy Times In Spain, But What About The Brazilian Dilemma? - Seeking Alpha



La prensa no expañola se ha tragado el anzuelo de la recuperación + marca españa :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La prensa no expañola se ha tragado el anzuelo de la recuperación + marca españa :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Es que una empapelada buena no tiene fronteras y las gacelas mientras metan el riñón no se les mira de dónde son


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La verdad, es que a mi esto de la lista me ha parecido bastante temeridad y una actitud bastante infantil. Esto es un negocio serio donde nos estamos jugando dinero que cuesta mucho esfuerzo ganar.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no me ha gustado. Y más cuando sabemos de facto que algún operador de banco patrio nos lee.



No se preocupe, eche usted a temblar cuando ghkghk postee que ha comprado bankias. Ahí si que los leoncios observarán todos nuestros movimientos.

Por cierto vaya mierda las Ezentis, ya suben una mierdecilla. ¿Acabaremos el día otra vez en rojo?


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Ji ji ji... la repentina apariciónn de POSIS venta en BAQUIA.

jjojojojo


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

El consejo de Bankia gana casi 800.000 euros con la revalorización de sus acciones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

El consejo de Bankia gana casi 800.000 euros con la revalorización de sus acciones - elEconomista.es

Y súbanme esas ferroviales! (

Edit: valla, me se a hadelantado lángaro ::::


----------



## Nogan (12 Dic 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Esos más los que nos leen: hedge funds, fannie mae, Soros y especialmente las gacelas que no comentan: salgan del armario coño



Wolas! 
Aquí un candidato a gacela que ni comenta ni gacelea


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El consejo de Bankia gana casi 800.000 euros con la revalorización de sus acciones - elEconomista.es



esto no es nada.

inflarla. salirse. quebrarla. ley europa.perdida accionistas.trocearla.entrar.venderla.

win.win


oh. espera. si esto lo han hecho antes.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 05:41 ----------

edit.
23 bankieros


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Estas noticias son veneno, no vamos a subir hoy........................ vamos a movernos un poco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

guinter is Comin


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Estas noticias son veneno, no vamos a subir hoy........................ vamos a movernos un poco.



Pero que casualidad que hoy todo son noticias negativas : esto es muy sospechoso. Más miedito daría que estuvieran todos los mass diciendo " se espera gran subidoón "


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> guinter is Comin




Impresionante Valencia comparado con Sevilla o Málaga, que tienen un tamaño moy poco menor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

El corte ingles dice que ya es navidad asi que toca cambio de avatar.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 12:53 ----------

Parece tonica de la ComVal. Castellon y Alicante tambien tienen un marcado exodo migratorio extranjero, bien porque llegaron muchos extranjero al calor de la burbuja e industria autoctona y ahora marchan, bien porque el paro juvenil expulsa a los jovenes al exterior conozco muchos conocidos de mi hijo asi.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

bankia no puede subir hoy. o al menos antes deberia bajar más. fibonacci en el tiempo dice que hoy o manana tocamos minimos de esta onda

ahora que lo pienso, igual era prisa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El corte ingles dice que ya es navidad asi que toca cambio de avatar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 12:53 ----------
> 
> Parece tonica de la ComVal. Castellon y Alicante tambien tienen un marcado exodo migratorio extranjero, bien porque llegaron muchos extranjero al calor de la burbuja e industria autoctona y ahora marchan, bien porque el paro juvenil expulsa a los jovenes al exterior conozco muchos conocidos de mi hijo asi.



Lo que han hecho, y estan haciendo, con España es para ajusticiar en plaza pública a los responsables.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El corte ingles dice que ya es navidad asi que toca cambio de avatar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 12:53 ----------
> 
> Parece tonica de la ComVal. Castellon y Alicante tambien tienen un marcado exodo migratorio extranjero, bien porque llegaron muchos extranjero al calor de la burbuja e industria autoctona y ahora marchan, bien porque el paro juvenil expulsa a los jovenes al exterior conozco muchos conocidos de mi hijo asi.



yo tambien cambio de avatar, por esto de la navidad....
si alguien quiere saber quien es:
https://www.google.es/search?hl=es&...DY#hl=es&q=india+reynolds&tbm=isch&undefined=


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El corte ingles dice que ya es navidad asi que toca cambio de avatar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 12:53 ----------
> 
> Parece tonica de la ComVal. Castellon y Alicante tambien tienen un marcado exodo migratorio extranjero, bien porque llegaron muchos extranjero al calor de la burbuja e industria autoctona y ahora marchan, bien porque el paro juvenil expulsa a los jovenes al exterior conozco muchos conocidos de mi hijo asi.



¿Chinito, esos paquetes de color rojo llevan algún mensaje subliminar?


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

Compradas las Enagás a 14.04.

Ale Montoro, p'arriba y quédate mi pasta.


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

Como siempre he leído el foro antes de mirar las cotizaciones. De hecho aún no las he mirado, es lo que tiene ser larguista sin SL, lo que hoy es rojo sangre dentro de 2 meses puede ser negocio redondo y viceversa, para qué tener ansias.
Lo que quería decir es que hoy curiosamente, al contrario de lo que suele ocurrir, tras leeros no sé si el IBEX está en rojo ni si Bankia ha subido o no. Incluso Bertok no ha puesto todavía ningún enlace a las 7 plagas del apocalipsis bursátil.
Será el espíritu navideño que nos vuelve menos materialistas. 




pecata minuta dijo:


> No se preocupe, eche usted a temblar cuando ghkghk postee que ha comprado bankias. Ahí si que los leoncios observarán todos nuestros movimientos.



ya te digo. 
Se rumorea que Warren Buffett tiene este hilo en favoritos.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Bueno, ahora ya podemos ir a la junta en minibus tuneado con los caballeros del zodiaco.
> 
> Departamento gráfico ¡Preparen diseños!)



yo me pido ser Pegaso.







Miraré las cotizaciones ahora.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Como siempre he leído el foro antes de mirar las cotizaciones. De hecho aún no las he mirado, es lo que tiene ser larguista sin SL, lo que hoy es rojo sangre dentro de 2 meses puede ser negocio redondo y viceversa, para qué tener ansias.
> Lo que quería decir es que hoy curiosamente, al contrario de lo que suele ocurrir, tras leeros no sé si el IBEX está en rojo ni si Bankia ha subido o no. Incluso Bertok no ha puesto todavía ningún enlace a las 7 plagas del apocalipsis bursátil.
> ...



Disculpa por el retraso ::::::

Las previsiones negativas alcanzan un mximo histrico en EE.UU.

Huye ahora que puedes. Luego será demasiado tarde 8:8:8:


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

ese IBEX :8:
esas bankias :ouch: :ouch:
esas ferroviales :´( :´(
esos datos de Bertok ::::


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ese IBEX :8:
> esas bankias :ouch: :ouch:
> esas ferroviales :´( :´(
> esos datos de Bertok ::::



Macho, hablas y me tiras el índice ::::::

Mañana comienza a postear a las 09:00


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

Rally de Navidad lo llaman...

Desde la masiva llamada a las gacelas a la bolsa de hace un mes al superar claramente los 10.000, ya se deben haber llevado la pasta de muuuuuuuuuchos incautos.

Son unos fieras.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas las Enagás a 14.04.
> 
> Ale Montoro, p'arriba y quédate mi pasta.



Pues precisamente hace una hora deje una orden de compra a 19.04 también, no pensaba que fuera a entrar ni en broma porque con el dividendo ahí creía que no bajaba ya, así que ya somos 2. Que Pandoro tenga piedad de nosotros.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues precisamente hace una hora deje una orden de compra a 19.04 también, no pensaba que fuera a entrar ni en broma porque con el dividendo ahí creía que no bajaba ya, así que ya somos 2. Que Pandoro tenga piedad de nosotros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk




El problema es que si el Ibex se va por el sumidero, algo nos va a arrastrar.

Asco de índice...


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Dic 2013)

bueno, ya han tocado la zona donde dió el "rebotón"

hasta ahora no han recomprado

a ver qué guarrada hacen ahora...


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Miedo - pánico - velas blanden,,,,,,,


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Chinito, esos paquetes de color rojo llevan algún mensaje subliminar?



Si.

Que compren por eSpaña muchos regalitos estas navidades, para asi no solo pagar a Montoro el impuesto de beneficios, tambien el iva del producto. De forma que de los 100 leuros de plusvis, directamente le metan a Montoro 50, y los otros 50 ya se los quitara poco a poco durante el año. 

:ouch:



Malo es cuando la del telediario avisa que la bolsa va bien. Malo es. Pero para vender habra que comprar no :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

unas pocas bankias mas para la cartera.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema es que si el Ibex se va por el sumidero, algo nos va a arrastrar.
> 
> Asco de índice...



Yo creo que los 19 los aguanta de sobra hasta el día del dividendo. De hecho mi idea es vender antes si puedo y llevarme plusvis; si hay que esperar a después que no nos pase nada.
Igualmente repito lo que ya dije: el año pasado el rally fue la última semana de diciembre y todo enero, por que no podría ser este año así?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema es que si el Ibex se va por el sumidero, algo nos va a arrastrar.
> 
> Asco de índice...



Esta compañia raro es que OoM no la haya citado en mas ocasiones.

GHK compre el valencia usted y nombreme director de comunicacion, ademas le vendo las parcelas del viejo, aunque se sigue jugando, mestalla en un periquete.


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2013)

muchos techos se ven en valores específicos del IBEX. Amenaza tormenta y el SP ni ha tosido. Como le dé por corregir un 10%, mucho me parece, por Europa y su euro maravilloso se van a ir a tomar por el culo muchos negocios, trades, ....


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> muchos techos se ven en valores específicos del IBEX. Amenaza tormenta y el SP ni ha tosido. Como le dé por corregir un 10%, mucho me parece, por Europa y su euro maravilloso se van a ir a tomar por el culo muchos negocios, trades, ....



bueno leerte de nuevo


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta compañia raro es que OoM no la haya citado en mas ocasiones.
> 
> GHK compre el valencia usted y nombreme director de comunicacion, ademas le vendo las parcelas del viejo, aunque se sigue jugando, mestalla en un periquete.



La he mencionado varias veces, la empresa es muy rentable,el problema es que creo que esa rentabilidad espectacular esta única y exclusivamente sostenida por una legislación sin igual gracias a que esta el sepi detrás.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6202771-post1395.html


A 13-14 había suficiente margen de seguridad aun quitando el estado los beneficios contables a base de política pura y dura, ahora al precio que cotiza si la legislación permanece intacta seguirá siendo un buen negocio ahora como lo cambien ya estaría alga cara.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta compañia raro es que OoM no la haya citado en mas ocasiones.
> 
> GHK compre el valencia usted y nombreme director de comunicacion, ademas le vendo las parcelas del viejo, aunque se sigue jugando, mestalla en un periquete.




Nunca se sabe quién se esconde tras esos "Grupos Hinbersores Kanadienses"... 8:


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

jejejejeje







la publi, la publi, dando pistas del delito


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> jejejejeje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX: Que cabrón !!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> jejejejeje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo que hace el jputa karlos por ganar platita :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2013)

pandoro va hacer su trabajo hasta 894x ...... en próximos días


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> jejejejeje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ejem ejem Tono, la publi de adsense detecta tus gustos e intereses en base a las webs que visitas y te ofrece anuncios acordes a ello....:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> ejem ejem Tono, la publi de adsense detecta tus gustos e intereses en base a las webs que visitas y te ofrece anuncios acordes a ello....:fiufiu::fiufiu:



hablas por hablar...


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

AI adsense


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> hablas por hablar...



ya, ya....piratón!


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> ya, ya....piratón!




y tú más :cook:

Bankia se da la vuelta :Baile:


----------



## aitor33 (12 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> ejem ejem Tono, la publi de adsense detecta tus gustos e intereses en base a las webs que visitas y te ofrece anuncios acordes a ello....:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Es lo que pasa al estar todo el día pegado a pepinos, pichas, tubasex, sedas, tubos reunidos...ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa al estar todo el día pegado a pepinos, pichas, tubasex, sedas, tubos reunidos...ienso:



Y entrar largos...


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

Típica conducta española de señalar y convertir en culpable a quien honradamente denuncia los hechos


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Típica conducta española de señalar y convertir en culpable a quien honradamente denuncia los hechos




No cuela:no:

A mí me sale de bolsa, de jamones y de bonito del norte:baba:


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No cuela:no:
> 
> A mí me sale de bolsa, de jamones y de bonito del norte:baba:



lo del bonito será por tu avatar


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> lo del bonito será por tu avatar



Tengo adicción a dicho manjar, en escabeche...y la marca que compro, no vende a particulares:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2013)

menudos trolls


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

Ale, me puse el avatar de los domingos. Dejo a la Rosellini que descanse unos días.

Respecto a la publicidad es una coña, a mi me sale que venden mis propiedades en Rusia y China. Deben creer que soy de la Mafia


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> y tú más :cook:
> 
> Bankia se da la vuelta :Baile:




Fotos de tíos y sale el mensaje "se da la vuelta".

The ass will shine!!!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, me puse el avatar de los domingos. Dejo a la Rosellini que descanse unos días.
> 
> Respecto a la publicidad es una coña, a mi me sale que venden mis propiedades en Rusia y China. Deben creer que soy de la Mafia



A mi también me sale esa! jajaja y la de forex


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, me puse el avatar de los domingos. Dejo a la Rosellini que descanse unos días.
> 
> Respecto a la publicidad es una coña, a mi me sale que venden mis propiedades en Rusia y China. Deben creer que soy de la Mafia



Yo no soy ningún hejpertito pero he trabajado con adsense desde el punto de vista de anunciante y como administrador de una web de otro sector distinto y estoy seguro al 99% de que la mayoria de los anuncios salen en función de unas palabras clave que Google interpreta al cargar la web donde se anuncia.
Por eso aquí es normal ver anuncios de casas e hipotecas, en algún juego online de otros juegos online, etc. Como el gmail, para enterarnos.

Eso si, no es menos cierto que Google pone cookies y anuncia en otras webs cosas relacionadas con las búsquedas de uno, aun recuerdo cuando el anuncio de una tienda online me perseguía por todo internet porque entre una vez a buscar una afeitadora :ouch:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tengo adicción a dicho manjar, en escabeche...y la marca que compro, no vende a particulares:ouch:



lorealista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> ARI ad-sense



Fixed!:cook:


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)




----------



## largodeaqui (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> La atractiva anal.ista Victoria Torre, nos advierte de BANKIA.




He hecho un split con unos puts e inversiones en Forex y la he liao parda vamos


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Seguid comprando, que se acaban.


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

largodeaqui dijo:


> He hecho un split con unos puts e inversiones en Forex y la he liao parda vamos



Es su hermana, la poco agraciada....nada comparable con la belleza de Vicky!

UURRRDATE:

Es ella unos meses antes de ver el iBEX en 16k


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

MAY DAY, MAY DAY a los conforeros que llevan anarrosas en cartera.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Seguid comprando, que se acaban.



Coño bertok, me estaba partiendo la caja con el post de arriba y ha sido ver esa rotura y se me han quitado las ganas..
Los ansiados 8800 shegannnn!


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

largodeaqui dijo:


> He hecho un split con unos puts e inversiones en Forex y la he liao parda vamos



vien bisto :Aplauso:

@DP la "guapa" para usted y las milfs cayenneras para mí :baba:

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 15:37 ----------

que se vea bien


*A veces dudo que seamos capaces de salir de ésta pero confío en el que el sacrificio de millones de pepitorros premium y decenas de miles de empresas zombies sea suficiente para que el Dios del Guano nos dé otra oportunidad siendo mucho más pobres y miserables.*


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> vien bisto :Aplauso:
> 
> @DP la "guapa" para usted y las milfs cayenneras para mí :baba:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Plata y oro por la barranquilla....


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

empujad connnnnniiiooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Plata y oro por la barranquilla....



Ostia que mitico video, la de risas que me pude echar viendolo....

[YOUTUBE]joVUEtcr3uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> MAY DAY, MAY DAY a los conforeros que llevan anarrosas en cartera.



Con la beta de anr, una supuesta coreccion del sp del 10% la llevaría por debajo de 5 €otra vez...


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> empujad connnnnniiiooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hacía mucho que no lo ponía ...

*Vaaaaaamos coooooooooño*

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 15:54 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Con la beta de anr, una supuesta coreccion del sp del 10% la llevaría por debajo de 5 €otra vez...



Un colega usano que la sigue me lleva tiempo diciendo que la va a pillar a a 2 USD :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Los de la costa oeste están chalados ::::::


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

@Pirata

¿qué le parece la Jembra que ha postedo BertoK?
¿demasiada ancha de caderas / demasiada pierna para usted?


por preguntar eh!? ... sin ánimo de crear polémica :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> MAY DAY, MAY DAY a los conforeros que llevan anarrosas en cartera.



:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch: que despelote esperemos que rebote ya porque si no más :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch: que despelote esperemos que rebote ya porque si no más :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Las trampas alcistas son letales.

Hemos vista una muy clara en Royal Imtech y cuidado con ANR.

Y Janus surfeando en Arch Coal :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Tono, las accs de Banquia no se agotan?

....demasiado rolling.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hacía mucho que no lo ponía ...
> 
> *Vaaaaaamos coooooooooño*
> 
> ...



No te creas... Jajaja


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las trampas alcistas son letales.
> 
> Hemos vista una muy clara en Royal Imtech y cuidado con ANR.
> 
> *Y Janus surfeando en Arch Coal* :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Y yo, yo...
Janus las recomienda a largo plazo, pero si nos pandorean mucho habrá que ver...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Pirata
> 
> ¿qué le parece la Jembra que ha postedo BertoK?
> ¿demasiada ancha de caderas / demasiada pierna para usted?
> ...



Pues que no me fío de las _tías_ que posan delante tuya con las piernas tan bien cruzaditas. Ay! que ahí hay nabo encerrado....:ouch: :ouch:

*[Véase la corrección al usar la interjección, adverbio y verbo. De nada]*


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Y yo, yo...
> Janus las recomienda a largo plazo, pero si nos pandorean mucho habrá que ver...



En el carbón usano no se prevén beneficios como mínimo hasta 2015-2016 en el mejor de los casos.

El tema es entrar en alguna que tenga cash para aguantar y no quebrar por el camino. La única y con muuuuuucho riesgo es ANR.

Mira como Arch Coal apenas ha rebotado desde mínimos del año.

Aquí hay tomate ::::::::


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que no me fío de las _tías_ que posan delante tuya con las piernas tan bien cruzaditas. Ay! que ahí hay nabo encerrado....:ouch: :ouch:
> 
> *[Véase la corrección al usar la interjección, adverbio y verbo. De nada]*



no creo ... el camarada Bertok no es tan marbado de darnos liebrón por jata ienso:


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Y yo, yo...
> Janus las recomienda a largo plazo, pero si nos pandorean mucho habrá que ver...



Ahorra para cargar más mucho más abajo, coño.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que no me fío de las _tías_ que posan delante tuya con las piernas tan bien cruzaditas. Ay! que ahí hay nabo encerrado....:ouch: :ouch:
> 
> *[Véase la corrección al usar la interjección, adverbio y verbo. De nada]*



yayo, ahí hay moqueta 8:

Una peazo jaca.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En el carbón usano no se prevén beneficios como mínimo hasta 2015-2016 en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> El tema es entrar en alguna que tenga cash para aguantar y no quebrar por el camino. La única y con muuuuuucho riesgo es ANR.
> 
> ...



Imtech para el 2015 tambien, ahora solo falta que salga rajoy a anunciar que el 2014 es el ultimo de la crisis xd


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Como limpian los stops en 0.99, unas gacelillas de rt4 han soltado.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

soy bankiera

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 09:26 ----------

a ......0.988


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

El rey leoncio, sabe q a los del hilo les va el sufrimiento, estabamos pidiendolo a gritos, provocando, ja ja ja!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Dic 2013)

ANR tiene un buen soporte en 6,50 
Vamos a ver si aguanta.


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahorra para cargar más mucho más abajo, coño.



Ya, ya, si la teoría ya la sabemos...
Pero pandorizado el cerebro no funciona bien...

In coal we trust.


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2013)

Hay suelo? O vamos a por los 8000 sin frenos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ANR tiene un buen soporte en 6,50
> Vamos a ver si aguanta.



Tras dos pandorish candledicks y esta tercera percutiendo no creo que aguanten. Han anulado el velote del 14% desvirgando ojetes sin compasión. Perder los 6.5 ->5.85

A ver si esta noche cuelgo un gráf.


----------



## Geyperman (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> soy bankiera
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 09:26 ----------
> 
> a ......0.988



Joder menudo tino para pillarlas al minimo del dia:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Lets try 14 km through th Dehesa.... Go!


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lets try 14 km through th Dehesa.... Go!



Preparando la MMM?


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



[YOUTUBE]LjvBjfOeWUw[/YOUTUBE]

Demasiado poco colorao veo esto, ni ha cumplido los 120 (por 6) de recorrido, ni ha tocado la proyección bajista.


VAAAMOOOSSS COOOOÑOOO


Bertok trade Mark


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Esos 9250 han aguantado varias embestidas ...


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esos 9250 han aguantado varias embestidas ...









Nada que no sale el gif


¡Vaya GIF! / Pobre llama, qué cortada de rollo


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

Están formando un doble suelo, pero para activarlo hay que subir aún un buen trecho...


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech para el 2015 tambien, ahora solo falta que salga rajoy a anunciar que el 2014 es el ultimo de la crisis xd



Exacto hasta 2015 en Imtech los beneficios brillaran por su ausencia.

Tengo previstas dos entradas mas 

1'6....unos 700 mill de MC
1'15...unos 500 mill de MC

Teniendo en cuenta que por la cartera de pedidos que tienen de forma orgánica pueden ganar 140-150 mill al año, el per es bastante bajo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tras dos pandorish candledicks y esta tercera percutiendo no creo que aguanten. Han anulado el velote del 14% desvirgando ojetes sin compasión. Perder los 6.5 ->5.85
> 
> A ver si esta noche cuelgo un gráf.




Pues aguanta el condenao.

No sabemos que va a pasar con ANR, bueno sí, que en un año lo veremos probablemente muy por encima de donde está.

Es una operación la largo plazo Montoro Jump, por mi como si caen hasta los 4$, será para comprar más en ese caso.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues aguanta el condenao.
> 
> No sabemos que va a pasar con ANR, bueno sí, que en un año lo veremos probablemente muy por encima de donde está.
> 
> Es una operación la largo plazo Montoro Jump, por mi como si caen hasta los 4$, será para comprar más en ese caso.



quién quiera apostar por el carbón usano, ANR es la opción.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2013)

La figura técnica que se está formando ahora mismo se llama T.E.T.O...tu te agachas a por unas bankias y yo te la meto. ::

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 17:30 ----------








Cuanto tiempo sin sacar este gif

Nostalgia Snif!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

cómo descargan los hijos de puta en los últimos 3 minutos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La figura técnica que se está formando ahora mismo se llama T.E.T.O...tu te agachas a por unas bankias y yo te la meto. ::



No joda! Imposible que Las Bankitas hagan eso


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No joda! Imposible que Las Bankitas hagan eso



Joder ha vuelto la moda gayer de los Caballeros del Zodiaco.!!!
El pirata estará contento.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 17:35 ----------

Que fea la robasta!!! han maquillado la última vela para no dejarlo muy feo......


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

Bankia y Gamesa vuelven al Ibex 35 en sustitución de Acerinox y Endesa - elEconomista.es

poleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bankia y Gamesa vuelven al Ibex 35 en sustitución de Acerinox y Endesa - elEconomista.es
> 
> poleeeeeeeeeeee



Es la señal que esperábamos Wellcome 17 miles :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Joder menudo tino para pillarlas al minimo del dia:Aplauso:



lo llevaba anunciando

no es farol


----------



## Topongo (12 Dic 2013)

Bueno y mañana que... bankia para aarriba u acompañando al ibex a tomar por culo.


----------



## osoguanoso (12 Dic 2013)

guanoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Bajará tenlo por seguro, es lo habitual.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

acerinox fuera? bua 3 meses de corrección


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Tono, las accs de Banquia no se agotan?
> 
> ....demasiado rolling.



No sé que pensar... ienso:

...deben ser como los bitcoins, se crean de la nada


ya estamos en el IBEX, ahora a esperar que los fondos que lo replican compren para sustituir a las que salen.

No me gusta este rally navideño. Me recuerda el chiste del que va invitado a una orgía y cuando ya le han dado dos veces por el culo pide organización, organización...

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 18:20 ----------









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues que no me fío de las _tías_ que posan delante tuya con las piernas tan bien cruzaditas. Ay! que ahí hay nabo encerrado....:ouch: :ouch:
> 
> *[Véase la corrección al usar la interjección, adverbio y verbo. De nada]*



Mira doña melindres, que por poner reparos a todo no prueba bocado.

A esa hembra, con rabo o sin rabo, se le da caña hasta que te mande parar el tribunal de derechos humanos.

(que me perdonen las estimadísimas coforeras la sinceridad y disimulen como si no hubieran leído nada)


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La figura técnica que se está formando ahora mismo se llama T.E.T.O...tu te agachas a por unas bankias y yo te la meto. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



cabritos han completado su proyección 921x en el after


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Ay ay Vicky, te veo de nuevo en la calle, no das una, con tus anal.alisis.... desde el foro de envíamos un cariñoso OWNED.


Por su parte, la analista de Selfbank Victoria Torre asegura que el comité del Ibex "se lo pensará dos veces" para devolver a Bankia al selectivo, al recordar la polémica salida a Bolsa de la entidad ahora nacionalizada y ante la "incertidumbre" inherente a este valor.

​


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Bajará tenlo por seguro, es lo habitual.



subirá, tenlo por seguro, así era el plan


----------



## Krim (12 Dic 2013)

Voy a clase de Frances...y me encuentro con la Botella. Flipa. O o

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Me han despertado los fuegos artificiales por la celebración de la vuelta de bankia al ibex..... 

Mañana los 1,11

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (12 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Voy a clase de Frances...y me encuentro con la Botella. Flipa. O o



francés... Botella

(...tono contente... no hagas hoy más chistes fáciles... no...)


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Voy a clase de Frances...y me encuentro con la Botella. Flipa. O o
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Botella me cago en tu puta madre. 

Enséñale el mensaje plizzz 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 19:00 ----------

Que asco de tia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Voy a clase de Frances...y me encuentro con la Botella. Flipa. O o
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?

......
............
....................


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Voy a clase de Frances...y me encuentro con la Botella. Flipa. O o
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pero se la encuentra en clase!::

Que le habrán hecho a esta señora las forening languages, que se las quiere cargar a todas, será porque su marido le habla en catalán en la intimidad )


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
> ¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
> ¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
> ¿Le hago la broma o no se la hago?
> ...



¿blanco y en botella? :ouch:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Dic 2013)

Ha dicho que iba a clase y que se la ha encontrado. No ha dicho si ha sido dentro de la clase o de camino a la misma. ¡Una explicación quiero!




Monlovi dijo:


> Bankia y Gamesa vuelven al Ibex 35 en sustitución de Acerinox y Endesa - elEconomista.es
> 
> poleeeeeeeeeeee



Qué, ¿cómo estamos, eh? Si no troleamos eleconomista un poco no estamos contentos... :Aplauso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Dic 2013)

ANR peleando a muerte en el 6,50

Por debajo quien sabe donde está el suelo, pero qué manera de resistir los envites!

Y si sale victorioso de esta enorme batalla, a lo mejor nos vamos otra vez para arriba.

Atentos a sus pantallas!:


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2013)

Un poco de música para distraer al personal.

[YOUTUBE]qrOeGCJdZe4[/YOUTUBE]

They got all the right moves in all the right places, so yeah *we're going down.*
La verdad es que esta canción va bastante acorde a la sesión de hoy.. y a casi todas las de este mes ::::::::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

Ya que estáis con los cambios de imagen ...me pido el gouda-avatar por Imtech


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Dic 2013)

Vaya leche le han metido hoy a Peugeot, con la buena pinta que tenía y en tres días a tomar por cu...


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (12 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya que estáis con los cambios de imagen ...me pido el gouda-avatar por Imtech



Mmm, ¿eso no es Alkmaar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son troleos sanos....


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Mmm, ¿eso no es Alkmaar?



Creo que si, es donde esta el mercado del queso


----------



## Geyperman (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo llevaba anunciando
> 
> no es farol



Lo sé, por eso lo esperé a 0,99X


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Abengoa investigar la tecnologa termosolar por encargo del Gobierno de EEUU


desde que me olvido de los chicharros me va mejor. desde martes

abg. +2%
atres. +4%
bankia. +3%

y por un pelo-pelo no he entrado en prisa y ayer en amper.

natraceutical (rebotin mañana?) aun verde
ercros (muy cerca del fiborebote) rojito
tecnocom (cerca de fiborebote) rojo doble

DOLOR
codere rojo
acerinox rojo.


creéis que acx le va a ir mejor fuera del ibex? no creo

qué os parece jazztel?


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Lo sé, por eso lo esperé a 0,99X



el fibo de esta subida daba para eso. 0.98x

y el fibo en el tiempo daba un mínimillo para hoy.

y carlos marias en su blog.



si la bolsa se tuerce mañana al abrir igual vuelve al 0.984 o asi. pero dudo que los pierda con la entrada en ibex y la exactitud de fibos que lleva esta subida.

yo por si acaso pondré otra orden maja a 0.988 otra vez.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 14:03 ----------




palladio dijo:


> ane, ¿qué opinas del periodo de gracia que ha pedido codere? lo ha publicado hoy la cnmv



igual es bueno. los bancos estan refinanciando todo todo todo lo que no son marcas de consumo

prisa amper fcc abg

pero fundamentales miro poco
empiezo a hacerme amigo del ROCE


----------



## Geyperman (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el fibo de esta subida daba para eso. 0.98x
> 
> y el fibo en el tiempo daba un mínimillo para hoy.
> 
> ...





Voy a tener que ponerme las pilas con el tema Fibo que parece que dan buenas señales.8:

Esperemos que le siente bien a entrada al Ibex, porque todo lo que estoy leyendo es que la mayoría de las empresas suelen bajar en sus estrenos ibexienso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Voy a tener que ponerme las pilas con el tema Fibo que parece que dan buenas señales.8:
> 
> Esperemos que le siente bien a entrada al Ibex, porque todo lo que estoy leyendo es que la mayoría de las empresas suelen bajar en sus estrenos ibexienso:



No le sobra razón señor nombre de muñeco:no:


Socorroooooo:ouch:



Fuera coñas, sí...ok con lo que dice....mire la noticia de jazztel

Jazztel se incorpora al Ibex con una cada del 1,53%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

DIce que Jazztel cae hasta situarse en los 5,90.

Sabe a cuanto está hoy?

7,70:Baile:

Un 33% casi, que hacen los 1,35 bankierosinocho:

Ese es el análisis a, el análisis b es que el ibex subió desde la entrada de jazztell y esta le acompañó...luego....:fiufiu:

Lo vamos a pasar bien8:


----------



## donpepito (12 Dic 2013)

Una cosilla, suprimiran los decimales en BANKIA ...............???????????


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Dic 2013)

A mi este goteo a la baja del Ibex día si día tambien no me gusta nada.

Ya empiezo a dudar del rally navideño. Por San Jhato que esto empiece a remontar si no...poco marisco voy a comer estas navidades..::


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Dic 2013)

Por cierto que está noche dan en la tele...






Espero que no sea una premonición.:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## @@strom (12 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Abengoa investigar la tecnologa termosolar por encargo del Gobierno de EEUU
> 
> 
> desde que me olvido de los chicharros me va mejor. desde martes
> ...



Creo que Acerinox es la primera posición de Bestinver en el fondo español. Deben llevar un montón........un consuelo vaya
Por si le sirve de consuelo yo llevo MTS.


----------



## Geyperman (12 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No le sobra razón señor nombre de muñeco:no:
> 
> 
> Socorroooooo:ouch:
> ...



Jajaja, es un muñeco apagafuegos

Mientras que sea una bajada como esa es perfectamente asumible.:ouch:

Mañana a las 08.30 pegado a la pantalla a ver como empieza el show que desde luego promete ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Creo que Acerinox es la primera posición de Bestinver en el fondo español. Deben llevar un montón........un consuelo vaya
> Por si le sirve de consuelo yo llevo MTS.



Tienen acx pero no es su principal inversion.En el iberico es semapa y en el europeo es exor.Me puesto analizar un poco al sector y la verdad tanto acx como arcelor tienen una posicion privilegiada.Aunque ahora yo tiraria mas a por arcelor, empiezova ver ciertas mejorias dentro del sector acero, acx es mas para posicion defensiva.Aqui el problema ha radicadoven que las toneladas han bajado y los costes de las materias primas han subido.Yo tengo clarisimo que esta situacioj atipica con los margenes sera temporal.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Joder que masacre en las ANR después de un velón verde de caso el 15% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Tiran a descuartizar.

Cuidado porque tras las trampas alcistas hay desplomes muy violentos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que masacre en las ANR después de un velón verde de caso el 15% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Tiran a descuartizar.
> ...



Eso iba a decir, 6.5 a tomar por culo.:cook:

Three pandorish candledicks (GT©) son demasíe para los ojetes estandar ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Dic 2013)

E.ON se esta comenzando a poner a tiro...


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, 6.5 a tomar por culo.:cook:
> 
> Three pandorish candledicks (GT©) son demasíe para los ojetes estandar ::


----------



## paulistano (12 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Una cosilla, suprimiran los decimales en BANKIA ...............???????????



apostaría a que no.

le restaría liquidez

Sacyr cotiza con los mismos decimales y está en casi 4....así que bankia en 1....ni de coña los quitan:no:

Mañana gap al alza de bankia.

@Tono, te acuerdas cuando bankia estaba en 1,1X lo rápido que subía????....se subía de 1,12 a 1,18 en tres minutos....que trades más buenos...:baba:


----------



## sr.anus (12 Dic 2013)

que buen cierre nos esta dando el sp, para que mañana no levantemos cabeza a primera hora. Aunque muy a mi pesar creo que mañana verde


----------



## mpbk (12 Dic 2013)

ola k aseis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> E.ON se esta comenzando a poner a tiro...



Del blog:

_ Está en zona de soporte, pero no creo que sea prudente entrar ahora por la situación de los indicadores. La pérdida de este soporte activaría un doble techo con objetivo 12.3x€ (6)_​


----------



## egarenc (12 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen acx pero no es su principal inversion.En el iberico es semapa y en el europeo es exor.Me puesto analizar un poco al sector y la verdad tanto acx como arcelor tienen una posicion privilegiada.Aunque ahora yo tiraria mas a por arcelor, empiezova ver ciertas mejorias dentro del sector acero, acx es mas para posicion defensiva.Aqui el problema ha radicadoven que las toneladas han bajado y los costes de las materias primas han subido.Yo tengo clarisimo que esta situacioj atipica con los margenes sera temporal.



muy bueno el nuevo avatar, crees que puede ayudar a empujar las Imtech hacia arriba? ya no me atrevo a mirar la cuenta


----------



## @@strom (12 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen acx pero no es su principal inversion.En el iberico es semapa y en el europeo es exor.Me puesto analizar un poco al sector y la verdad tanto acx como arcelor tienen una posicion privilegiada.Aunque ahora yo tiraria mas a por arcelor, empiezova ver ciertas mejorias dentro del sector acero, acx es mas para posicion defensiva.Aqui el problema ha radicadoven que las toneladas han bajado y los costes de las materias primas han subido.Yo tengo clarisimo que esta situacioj atipica con los margenes sera temporal.




Ponzi como ves Mdf, voy a empezar a entrar, a estos precios me parece una ganga.


----------



## egarenc (12 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A mi este goteo a la baja del Ibex día si día tambien no me gusta nada.
> 
> Ya empiezo a dudar del rally navideño. Por San Jhato que esto empiece a remontar si no...poco marisco voy a comer estas navidades..::



metáfora del rally de este año


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (12 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que si, es donde esta el mercado del queso



Me ha venido el flash al ver su avatar. Recuerdo comprar uno de esos quesos para el resto del viaje y acabárnoslo la misma noche  Ais, que tiempos...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Creo que Acerinox es la primera posición de Bestinver en el fondo español. Deben llevar un montón........un consuelo vaya
> Por si le sirve de consuelo yo llevo MTS.



yo vendí mts tras ver la divergencia bajista.

me quedé en acx no se porqué. igual que hice metesaca con tubacex la semana pasada

al final va a cerrar el año en negativo. ya verás. está un +3% interanual, como el botas

acciona viscofan MTS Sabadell en negativo

---------- Post added 12-dic-2013 at 15:23 ----------




Geyperman dijo:


> Voy a tener que ponerme las pilas con el tema Fibo que parece que dan buenas señales.8:
> 
> Esperemos que le siente bien a entrada al Ibex, porque todo lo que estoy leyendo es que la mayoría de las empresas suelen bajar en sus estrenos ibexienso:







paulistano dijo:


> No le sobra razón señor nombre de muñeco:no:
> 
> 
> Socorroooooo:ouch:
> ...






hay valores y valores y días y días.

El potencial de bankia es mayor que el de jazztel a estos niveles. Jazz venía de cts cuando entró a 5


----------



## sr.anus (12 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MectIEAIM2Q[/YOUTUBE]

Dios del guano, toma este video


(Para los vagos a partir del 2:00)


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]MectIEAIM2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dios del guano, toma este video
> 
> ...



iba a comentar algo pero mejor me callo que me pegan... 




así que comento esto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-se-pone-duro-riesgos-de-bonos-soberanos.html


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]MectIEAIM2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dios del guano, toma este video
> 
> ...



Buen aporte bro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ya estaba bien de tanta mariconada en el jilo 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iDkrSD8fOBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2013)

Charly no hace surf..... espero mañana surfear a bankia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2013)

Un poco de plata

Blog del SeaMonkey: Reliquias bárbaras II


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Dic 2013)

Offtopic

Me ha llegado hoy la carta de la DGT diciéndome que mi coche es muy antiguo, que si es peligroso, que me compre uno nuevo, ... Gracias a este maravilloso gobierno de hespaña que siempre piensa en ayudarme a ahorrar, como lleva dos folios me ahorro 5 ó 6 cortadillos de papel higiénico para limpiarme el culo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Offtopic
> 
> Me ha llegado hoy la carta de la DGT diciéndome que mi coche es muy antiguo, que si es peligroso, que me compre uno nuevo, ... Gracias a este maravilloso gobierno de hespaña que siempre piensa en ayudarme a ahorrar, como lleva dos folios me ahorro 5 ó 6 cortadillos de papel higiénico para limpiarme el culo.



Si es que eres un antipoatriota.... Por curiosidad, ¿de que año es el arma de destrucción masiva que conduce?


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Dic 2013)

Es del 97, con la electrónica básica sin apenas fallos, un coche que va como un reloj suizo, casi 400.000 km y sin enterarse.

No lo suelto ni loco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es del 97, con la electrónica básica sin apenas fallos, un coche que va como un reloj suizo, casi 400.000 km y sin enterarse.



Dios!!! llevas una bomba Tzar al volante!!! 

Había electrónica en el 97 ::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Estoy analizando bankia un poco para mañana sin tener en cuenta la noticia del ibex. solo técnico.
Si no superamos mañana el 1.07, el lunes (y puede que superándolo incluso) tengamos un mínimo ese día, es decir que haga suelo por debajo del suelo de mañana.

Lo cual es bueno si pega subidón porque será una corrección, pero malo si no supera el 1.07, con posibilidad gorda de visitar por debajo de 1€ ese lunes. 

Si mañana veo que para las 17.00 no hemos superado el 1.07, dejaré de ser bankiero.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2013)

Esperas una subida como minimo de un 6%, si no vendes?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esperas una subida como minimo de un 6%, si no vendes?



no. quiero que alcancemos más que ese nivel, aunque cerremos más abajo.
alcanzarlo crearía dudas EN MI OPINIÓN para el lunes, más si cerramos cerca de mínimos.

quiero quitarme estas dudas rápido y trincar un 50% )


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

Acciona suprime el dividendo
CNMV - Hechos relevantes

Esperamos un GAP a la baja en la apertura de 1,75€ y desde ahí hacia arriba?


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

Pillo sitio en día mítico 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un poco de plata
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Reliquias bárbaras II



Pensando en metalear con la plata.

O renta variable como PAAS y-o bien directamente en lingotes de a kilo 999 que para eso vivo en un pais metalero (y luego me los traigo a España descontandome el IVA....:


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

Vertice360 está en 'modo Danko Redheat' en la pre-apertura ... por el pre-consurso ... :-(
Pandoro hoy se disfraza de Chochenaguer para la casta







0.070, cerró ayer en 0,093 ::

El lúnes le tocará a Amper? :no::no::no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Pensando en metalear con la plata.
> 
> O renta variable como PAAS y-o bien directamente en lingotes de a kilo 999 que para eso vivo en un pais metalero (y luego me los traigo a España descontandome el IVA....:



waar ben je, bokkie???


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Acciona suprime el dividendo
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes
> 
> Esperamos un GAP a la baja en la apertura de 1,75€ y desde ahí hacia arriba?



acciona en 38 tiene una resistencia fuerte y punto de controlaco. El 18-19 de diciembre estamos ahí seguro.

Y más tarde igual volvemos a los 33-34, en febrero o así, si no aguanta


yo creo que tiene por delante uno-dos dias no horribles y luego sí. no deberíamos perder los 38,50 hoy


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.

Vertice siempre me pareció una estafa, mire los hilos del 2009, al final no me equivocaba.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

y ACX que comentabamos ayer que si fuera del ibex hace frío y tal:
8,80 nivel fibo que no creo que aguante
8,50 nivel fibo de la proyección de caída y "casualmente" el soporte pasa por ahí


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dios!!! llevas una bomba Tzar al volante!!!
> 
> Había electrónica en el 97 ::



Mi primer P >>>> 993 es del 1994 la primera edición numerada............... no he recibido la carta, no lo cambio por el 918!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Dic 2013)

Buenas.

Esto no tira. El IBEX "solo" ha subido un 13,48% en lo que va de año. No está mla, pero la verad es que tampoco es para tirar cohetes en el "gran año del inicio de la recuperación". Y como nos descuidemos un poquito, acabamos el año con una subida menos del 10%. Van a tener que estirar esto un poquito de aquí al final de año. O no.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Sobre amper, hoy debería hacer velote con mínimos de este ciclo y máximos también un poco por encima de ayer.
Debería claro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Vertice360 está en 'modo Danko Redheat' en la pre-apertura ... por el pre-consurso ... :-(
> Pandoro hoy se disfraza de Chochenaguer para la casta
> 
> 
> ...



Amper esta guaneando fuertemente


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Amper esta guaneando fuertemente



comentario anterior 

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 02:33 ----------

depeche recomendó 

codere, k.o
vertice360 hace poco, k.o
solaria que no perdía los soportes hace 3 días (va camino del 0,69 y 0.67 aunque rebote un poco hoy y los currelas 2 meses sin cobrar)
...


----------



## Geyperman (13 Dic 2013)

Ane te has dejado SPS


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Vertice esta en modo golosina como diría DP. Y cdr.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2013)

Hasta el 23 no entrará bankia en el ibex con lo que supongo estaran mareando la perdiz hasta unos dias antes...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Para entonces ya estamos en el rally de navidad!


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Las golosinas pueden estar envenenadas, jo jo jo ...................... Lo mismo sale Antoñito y compra tooooa la empresa por dos euros!

VERTICE bounce.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bankia y Gamesa vuelven al Ibex 35 en sustitución de Acerinox y Endesa - elEconomista.es
> 
> poleeeeeeeeeeee



El año pasado la que entraba era Viscofan:






Desde el día de la reunión subió hasta un máximo el 31 de diciembre (el día que vendí, por eso me acordaba), y luego bajó. No recuperó este nivel hasta septiembre...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

De todo el MC, para mí, ahora mismo, solo hay 3 valores claramente alcistas: Antena3, Jazztel y Bankia.

El resto no lo tengo tan claro, por lo menos hasta el 20dic o así cuando empecemos el rally 

Deberíamos tener 2 días medio buenillos, y el 19 llevar el ibex a mínimos un ratillo


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hasta el 23 no entrará bankia en el ibex con lo que supongo estaran mareando la perdiz hasta unos dias antes...



¿Cómo que el 23? Entrará el 2 de enero, ¿no? :


----------



## Thaiel (13 Dic 2013)

Ane...cómo ves Natraceutica??


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Cómo que el 23? Entrará el 2 de enero, ¿no? :



gamesa - Acerinox, Endesa, Gamesa y Bankia... protagonistas de la mañana tras los cambios del Ibex - 13/12/13 en Infomercados


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Ane...cómo ves Natraceutica??



mal, tiene pinta que vamos poco a poco al 0,263 de nuevo (fibo) en 1 semanita

como casi todo. pero pregunten a los expertos, que yo soy aprendiz.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> gamesa - Acerinox, Endesa, Gamesa y Bankia... protagonistas de la mañana tras los cambios del Ibex - 13/12/13 en Infomercados



¡Gracias! La próxima vez leeré con más cuidado


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2013)

Brutaaaaaaal volumen en CAF!!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gargamelix (13 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del blog:
> 
> _ Está en zona de soporte, pero no creo que sea prudente entrar ahora por la situación de los indicadores. La pérdida de este soporte activaría un doble techo con objetivo 12.3x€ (6)_​



Goldman recomienda esta mañana compra con objetivo entre 17 y 19 leuros, dice que tiene más potencial alcista que su competencia RWE y que la luz va a subir el Alemania por el cierre de viejas plantas de carbón, bla bla bla. Por AT está fea, tiene usted razón. Me gusta su blog, saludos a la Monkey Island!


13.12.2013 -- 08 : 41 : 32

Goldman belässt Eon auf 'Conviction Buy' - Ziel hoch auf 19 Euro
NEW YORK (dpa-AFX Analyser) - Die US-Investmentbank Goldman Sachs hat Eon auf der "Conviction Buy List" belassen und das Kursziel von 17 auf 19 Euro angehoben. Sie sehe wegen der Schließung weiterer alter Kohlekraftwerke Aufwärtspotenzial für die deutschen Energiepreise, schrieb Analystin Deborah Wilkens in einer Branchenstudie vom Freitag. Die Aktie habe mehr Aufwärtspotenzial als die des Konkurrenten RWE, die diese Preisentwicklung nach der jüngsten Kursrally bereits teilweise einpreise.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Brutaaaaaaal volumen en CAF!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me lo quitan de las manos


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

de 1 a 23 en CAF en un pestañeo!!
subidón en %!!


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> waar ben je, bokkie???





Ek hardloop die storie...


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Vertice360 está en 'modo Danko Redheat' en la pre-apertura ... por el pre-consurso ... :-(
> Pandoro hoy se disfraza de Chochenaguer para la casta
> 
> 
> ...



Ese vértice tiene mucho pincho, o pico, o piqué ¿no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dal-explotara-contenido-de-tv-valenciana.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2013)

que triste lo de la Comunidad Valenciana....
pero luego todos alli estan encantados con sus dirigentes (toda mi familia paterna es valenciana) y muchas alaban al fabra viejo que dio mucho a castellon y a la alcaldesa de valencia y demas personajes. Que si la copa america fue un exito al igual que la formula uno, etc. Por lo tanto quien soy yo para criticar a sus politicos si la mayoria de los votantes los quieren...

BOTELLA, a ti si que te critico, por lo menos porque NADIE te ha votado, yo creo que ni tu marido te bota.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de 1 a 23 en CAF en un pestañeo!!
> subidón en %!!



Estariamos ante un caso de las manos fuertes con incremento de volumen de un 23%


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

El Gobierno rechaza las condiciones exigidas para instalar Eurovegas en Madrid - elEconomista.es

Jo jo

Instant reversal en FCC , Sacyr....!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Estariamos ante un caso de las manos fuertes con incremento de volumen de un 23%



eeehhhh?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> eeehhhh?



Se me olvido el ironic mode xd


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Estariamos ante un caso de las manos fuertes con incremento de volumen de un 23%



Se

Hay rumores de que podría ser blackrock, no puedo decir más...


----------



## Xiux (13 Dic 2013)

Leches a todos los chicharros inmos gracias al NO de eurovegas

Realia , quabit , colonial, .... 

Sera solo por la noticia?


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Entonces si tienen un porcentaje de acierto >50% solo hay que invertir cuando den señal de entrada. Sería un juego ganar-ganar.
> 
> Como dice Hannibal y como se lleva diciendo años en este foro, los indicadores clásicos de AT se utilizan para cazar gacelas. Simulaciones en tiempo real crean las figuras y maximizan el beneficio en función de las compras y ventas globales del gacelerío.
> 
> ...





Alê alê, mi querido FranR. Mucho tiempo ha que no le veo.

La vida sigue, no cree. Años intentando explicar eso mismo que Ud. ha ... vuelto a explicar una vez más... y el ciclo de la naturaleza sigue (que diría el Rey León, supongo), apareciendo gente nueva que vuelve una y otra vez con la historia de la fiabilidad del AT.

Es fascinante eso de pretender atacar con el pinta y colorea (sistema lineal cuasi-EGB donde los haya) a un sistema esencialmente estocástico por definición como el Mercado, no cree.

Pero hablemos de cosas importantes. Cuénteme, cuénteme. ¿ Cómo le va ? ¿ Ha vuelto a le negosi, o sigue un poco de descanso ?

Espero todo le vaya de cine, y si tiene la ocasión, transmita mis respetos a MM y Fran200.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

claro que es por eso.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

Buenos días

Parece que a Bankia le cuesta un poco ponerse en modo cohete. No tengo prisa, prefiero vender en el 2014


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Parece que a Bankia le cuesta un poco ponerse en modo cohete. No tengo prisa, prefiero vender en el 2014



Madre mía 

un caballero del zodiaco como avatar..

¿Es consciente del riesgo que supone eso? ::


----------



## xavigomis (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Alê alê, mi querido FranR. Mucho tiempo ha que no le veo.
> 
> La vida sigue, no cree. Años intentando explicar eso mismo que Ud. ha ... vuelto a explicar una vez más... y el ciclo de la naturaleza sigue (que diría el Rey León, supongo), apareciendo gente nueva que vuelve una y otra vez con la historia de la fiabilidad del AT.
> 
> ...




Pollastre bienvenido...
Se te hecha mucho de menos!!!!! A ver si participas más hombre, que eres muy caro de ver.

A mi me gustaría conocer tu opinión, vista desde tu posición de las alturas :

i) Que opinas de la reciente tendencia en el foro de jugar a ser Bankiero ? :: Quién lo iba a decir...

ii) Como ves al mercado a corto, medio y largo plazo ?

Como siempre, una vez más gracias por tus aportaciones


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

a bankia lo de eurovegas le roza de alguna manera no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

DE otro hilo...







El tapayogurismo ha llegado. 3x2 en vivienda! Vamos en camino a que la vivienda sea jrrratis! ::


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

Maese, que bueno que se pase por aquí. Como sigue la mesa?



pollastre dijo:


> Alê alê, mi querido FranR. Mucho tiempo ha que no le veo.
> 
> La vida sigue, no cree. Años intentando explicar eso mismo que Ud. ha ... vuelto a explicar una vez más... y el ciclo de la naturaleza sigue (que diría el Rey León, supongo), apareciendo gente nueva que vuelve una y otra vez con la historia de la fiabilidad del AT.
> 
> ...






Pues imagino que similar al de comprar Bankias, por eso me lo puse. Si eexiste alguna maldición añadida lo desconozco




Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> un caballero del zodiaco como avatar..
> 
> ¿Es consciente del riesgo que supone eso? ::


----------



## Xiux (13 Dic 2013)

Pandoro con los chicharros inmos, realia, colonial, quabit

Eurovegas provocando rojos, volveran a sus lugares?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues imagino que similar al de comprar Bankias, por eso me lo puse. Si eexiste alguna maldición añadida lo desconozco




Pues hizo furor hace unos meses, se repartieron armaduras entre muchos foreros y todos felices,...pero lo abandonaron porque dijeron que era gafe ::


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2013)

Curiosidades... desde el 7 de septiembre que perdimos las olimpiadas, hasta hoy que hemos perdido eurovegas...el ibex a ganado 700 puntillos...

¿por logica esos 700 puntitos los vamos a ver volar?


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2013)

el jaaatoooo desaparecido en combate y aparece P...
:fiufiu:

Piratón! usted qué opinar :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias y tal y pascual,

Se confirma, la pesca de la gallina no se hace con mejillon, se hace con pinta y colorea, al alba se nombra tres veces y aparece nuestro querido y erratico comprador de coches Mr.P. Un saludo MarketMüller.

Al ser ya viernes y como DON se nos ha vuelto algo fisno de josico, les traigo una "pelicula" para pasar la fria tarde de domingo que se avecina. La trama no parece gran cosa pero el reparto es maravilloso.

The.Victoria.Secret.Fashion.Show.2013.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD [Public (download torrent) - TPB

Desconozco cuantas nominaciones tiene para los oscar o que nota le han otorgado en Imdb.


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pollastre bienvenido...
> Se te hecha mucho de menos!!!!! A ver si participas más hombre, que eres muy caro de ver.
> 
> A mi me gustaría conocer tu opinión, vista desde tu posición de las alturas :
> ...




De (i), decirle que en primer lugar yo en mi vida he comprado una sola acción (y son ya unos pocos de años en el Mercado). Desde siempre trabajo únicamente con derivados sobre índices, así que poco puedo decirle de las componentes individuales, cualesquiera que sean.

No obstante, no hay que pensar mucho para llegar a la conclusión más sencilla: ninguna persona "de la calle", ausente de ciertos círculos chicharreros de poder, tiene ni puta idea de lo que va a ocurrir con la cotización de Bankia.

La definición "de la calle" nos engloba, que se sepa, a todos los que estamos en este hilo, y muchos más. Cualquiera que se piense que sabe, o que crea ser capaz de, analizar bankia con AT o AF, sinceramente, está en el terreno de la ciencia-ficción.

Para el inversor retail, Bankia es esencialmente una apuesta de casino. No tengo nada en contra de la gente que juega en el casino, Dios me libre. Pero si quiero arriesgar mi dinero en un juego de azar, no invierto en bolsa. Yo cojo y me voy directamente al casino, donde al menos hay cubatas y señoritas de buen ver. No sé si me explico.

Respecto a (ii), el primario está cambiando el pie a bajista, a diferencia del punto de control del 19/09, que simplemente sirvió para que las mesas grandes cogieran "comida gratis" gracias al AT y los gacelos, de cara al empujón final al techo en 9K4. A diferencia de entonces, yo diría que el retrace esta vez va algo más en serio. La estampida leoncia de las últimas 7-8 sesiones lo confirma por cuantitativo.

Negociado y pasado el primer punto de control serio (9140), ponga su ojete-calor en la siguiente parada seria, digamos, 885x. Hasta ahí, y si lo respeta, pues realización parcial sin demasiado drama. 

Pero si llegase a romper eso con contundencia, pues sería.... divertido.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 12:42 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> el jaaatoooo desaparecido en combate y aparece P...
> :fiufiu:
> 
> Piratón! usted qué opinar :





La Guybrash Treepwaad no sé qué opinará... pero "moi" opina que tiene Ud. una imaginación desbordante, cuanto menos ::::


Por otra parte, yo no me he "ido" ni he "aparecido"... simplemente estoy retozando por ahí afuera en _greener pastures_, nada más 

pd: salutaciones, Sr. Chinazo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero si llegase a romper eso con contundencia, pues sería.... divertido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 12:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Y quien no se quire divertir un poco de vez en cuando.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

Hoy están pasando la lija por los ojetes de Sacyr, Colonial, Urbas, Codere (-22%),..

Apocalipsis chicharril


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2013)

ahora es cuando digo; 
"Zas! te cazé, marvado hinpostorrr ... solo puse una P y usted ha saltado ... y etc etc"

es una técnica pisicologica muy sofisticada ... ¿Se acuerda cómo desenmascaraban en los dibus de Scooby Doo a los malos?

usted trabaja más al gallo Claudio ¿pero se ha visto los capítulos del perrete? 
los antiguos eh!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2013)

En el asunto de Bankia y si me permiten ponerme algo serio, en el ambito banquero se comenta que la tarifa de costes que son las provisiones van a caer y se van a mantener bajas a partir del ejercicio 2014.

Cogiendo los beneficios operativos, esa tarifa se come gran parte, asi que una vez reducida su cuantia...tenemos la cotizacion actual y futura.

Los bancos modernos son imposibles de auditar y ya no digamos de poner un precio mas o menos a su accion. A poco que el valor del activo estornude el capital entra en coma.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy están pasando la lija por los ojetes de Sacyr, Colonial, Urbas, Codere (-22%),..
> 
> Apocalipsis chicharril



Rally navideño!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ahora es cuando digo;
> "Zas! te cazé, marvado hinpostorrr ... solo puse una P y usted ha saltado ... y etc etc"
> 
> es una técnica pisicologica muy sofisticada ... ¿Se acuerda cómo desenmascaraban en los dibus de Scooby Doo a los malos?
> ...



Pues leyendole a usted, alguien sabe si EL PERU esta en conflicto armado? Han llamado a las tropas? Quizas alguna redada en el bar del pollo asado en chueca? Ha tenido exito el anuncio de Iberia y compro un billete para los andes donde se retirara a meditar?

Larga vida triangulero roto haya donde estes. :S

Quieras que no se hace extraño no ver el jato ese en la roca 7 veces por pagina en el hilo.


----------



## alimon (13 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy están pasando la lija por los ojetes de Sacyr, Colonial, Urbas, Codere (-22%),..
> 
> Apocalipsis chicharril





Llevo papel de las 3 primeras, como no.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Rally navideño!!!



Que vendrá, no lo dude...

pero meterse en mierdos chicharriles es directamente otro mundo...mejor las vegas sand con gin y pivones como han dicho más arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el jaaatoooo desaparecido en combate y aparece P...
> :fiufiu:
> 
> Piratón! usted qué opinar :



Yo siempre he pensado que la niña de Pillastre era un super-bot gestiona nicks de burbuja.info, forocoches y enfemenino.com (alli tiene mucho éxito debido a los gustos visilleriles del programador).



pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Estamos hablando de la mesa?

B)


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2013)

A ver, pero entonces.... ¿ es verdad que el CMJC ya no existe ? Esto es, sencillamente.... ¿ se ha ido ?

¿ En serio ?


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Banquia es lo que es, una apuesta arriesgada para jugarse las plusvis de cara a Montoto, los activos me gustan, DEOLEO a puntito de colocarla.

Las señales ocultas, las agencias echando leña al fuego, nos gusta vivir al limite, peores xicharros..................... PRISAS aparte. ja ja.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver, pero entonces.... ¿ es verdad que el CMJC ya no existe ? Esto es, sencillamente.... ¿ se ha ido ?
> 
> ¿ En serio ?



Se le habrá acabado el whisky y estará en el super...


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy están pasando la lija por los ojetes de Sacyr, Colonial, Urbas, Codere (-22%),..
> 
> Apocalipsis chicharril



Ola k ase? no me puedo sentar del escozor de ojete que tengo con Urbas.

Venga esas Amper hostia, que me cabe todo ya!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que vendrá, no lo dude...
> 
> pero meterse en mierdos chicharriles es directamente otro mundo...mejor las vegas sand con gin y pivones como han dicho más arriba.



Coincidira el rally con de bankia


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2013)

Jato ... Jato ... Jato








la he liado parda, verdad!?


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal y pascual,
> 
> Se confirma, la pesca de la gallina no se hace con mejillon, se hace con pinta y colorea, al alba se nombra tres veces y aparece nuestro querido y erratico comprador de coches Mr.P. Un saludo MarketMüller.
> 
> ...



Cada año me junto con mis amigos, compramos unas cevezas premium (solia ser en el Hipercor de San Chinarro bertok) y veiamos el desfile. Que gozada joder!
La semana que viene toca que voy para la patria.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

Como me alegro de llevar dividenderas... no suben, pero tampoco bajan, que visto lo visto no es poco. Enagases, Repsoles y Ferroviales, eso sí, estas últimas no hay manera de que lleguen al limite de vender con beneficios, así que toca mantenerlas. La ventaja de ir largos con estas, es que si tengo que estar 6 meses, como luego viene otro dividendo pues se está y punto  

No obstante, espero deshacerme de una de ellas para meterme en mi pasión, que es perder pasta con chicharros como Tecnocom, Ercros y similares ::::::::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ola k ase? no me puedo sentar del escozor de ojete que tengo con Urbas.
> 
> Venga esas Amper hostia, que me cabe todo ya!



Las amper el lunes, al estilo casino 50%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver, pero entonces.... ¿ es verdad que el CMJC ya no existe ? Esto es, sencillamente.... ¿ se ha ido ?
> 
> ¿ En serio ?



Bueno quizas los rumores sobre su muerte sean algo exagerados, aunque su repentina falta ser en esta nuestra comunidad de la noche a la mañana...

Era un buen trader, si quizas algun fallo muy de vez en cuando pero lo compensaba con su cercania como persona. Como se dice era un trozo de pan, buena gente y buen esposo, casi todo el dinero lo dejaba en casa.

:´´(


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Las amper el lunes, al estilo casino 50%



Sinceramente creo que el es más un 75%-25% a favor de la refinanciación.


----------



## Dotierr (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que el es más un 75%-25% a favor de la refinanciación.



Tantos intereses habría como para no dejarla quebrar o entrara en pre-concursal como Vértice?


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Tantos intereses habría como para no dejarla quebrar o entrara en pre-concursal como Vértice?



Buñuelos no dejará que caiga tan facilmente, y además esta Lopez del Hierro en el consejo, castuzo por excelencia....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buñuelos no dejará que caiga tan facilmente, y además esta Lopez del Hierro en el consejo, castuzo por excelencia....



No lo veo tan claro, pero me alegrare por usted si se produce

El volumen sin ser una bestialidad ests por encima de la media


----------



## Dotierr (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buñuelos no dejará que caiga tan facilmente, y además esta Lopez del Hierro en el consejo, castuzo por excelencia....



No sabía que era el maromo de esta joven


----------



## garpie (13 Dic 2013)

Coño, la cospemilf gana más de milf que de joven


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> No sabía que era el maromo de esta joven



Esa es la Cospe con peinado rollo Mecano en los 80??? Esta para follarsela.....por el culo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Dic 2013)

ese es mi sueño erotico festivo, Cospedal de rodillas y solo con una mantilla negra y peineta.... y con tooo lo gordo.

me voy que toca comida de navidad y dejando ordenes de venta tanto en ezentis como en bankia.... tienen que subir un 20% para que se ejecuten :XX::XX:

buen fin de semana.


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet, si está ahí....manifiéstese....todo bien???

Me extraña no se haya subido al carro de bankia...


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Dic 2013)

Buenas, me voy incorporando al hilo para compartir las penas. Amper, FCC, Peugeot... vaya semanita.::


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi como ves Mdf, voy a empezar a entrar, a estos precios me parece una ganga.



A mi tambien me parecia una ganga de hecho las tuve en cartera hasta principios de año.Vendí fundamentalmente porque gran parte de sus ingresos vienen de Venezuela y el Bolívar esta en caida libre.






egarenc dijo:


> muy bueno el nuevo avatar, crees que puede ayudar a empujar las Imtech hacia arriba? ya no me atrevo a mirar la cuenta



Para ser la única operación en rojo en 2013 un -14% no esta nada mal.Estoy tentado a vender para bajar el irpf pero si quisiera ser purista debería esperarme dos meses para recomprar, tengo mis dudas.Ha sido sin duda un error de timing.De momento sigo acumulando en bestinver que como la tienen en cartera me ahorro las comisiones del broker.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 15:17 ----------

Parece que Adelson no era tan tonto con nos querían hacer creer.

http://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2013/12/13/52aadeb322601d46058b456f.html


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para ser la única operación en rojo en 2013 un -14% no esta nada mal.Estoy tentado a vender para bajar el irpf pero si quisiera ser purista debería esperarme dos meses para recomprar, tengo mis dudas.Ha sido sin duda un error de timing.De momento sigo acumulando en bestinver que como la tienen en cartera me ahorro las comisiones del broker.



Ponzi hablando de bestinver, mi suegra me ha pedido consejo para ver donde mete unos ahorrillos que ha ido pasando de deposito en deposito. No soy de dar consejos porque no tengo ni puta idea, pero lo de los depositos no me gustan por lo de las quitas....
Creo que lo mejor es bestinver pero el tema es que no se si es el timing adecuado, es decir, quizá sea mejor esperar al TII a ver que pasa?

Como lo ves/veis?


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ponzi hablando de bestinver, mi suegra me ha pedido consejo para ver donde mete unos ahorrillos que ha ido pasando de deposito en deposito. No soy de dar consejos porque no tengo ni puta idea, pero lo de los depositos no me gustan por lo de las quitas....
> Creo que lo mejor es bestinver pero el tema es que no se si es el timing adecuado, es decir, quizá sea mejor esperar al TII a ver que pasa?
> 
> Como lo ves/veis?



Yo sigo viendo sus carteras baratas. Si no es mucho de bolsa igual casi mejor que vaya probando con los mixtos que mezclan renta variable y fija. Y mas concretamente el mixto internacional así si pasa alguna quita cuanto mas lejos tenga la pasta mejor.Si por el contrario suele tener acciones en cartera y asume las volatilidades del mercado (en bestinver la volatilidad suele ser menor) la mejor opción es 100% renta variable, en este caso el bestinfond.No conozco a nadie que se haya arrepentido de tener su dinero con ellos y conozco ya a unos cuantos.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ponzi hablando de bestinver, mi suegra me ha pedido consejo para ver donde mete unos ahorrillos que ha ido pasando de deposito en deposito. No soy de dar consejos porque no tengo ni puta idea, pero lo de los depositos no me gustan por lo de las quitas....
> Creo que lo mejor es bestinver pero el tema es que no se si es el timing adecuado, es decir, quizá sea mejor esperar al TII a ver que pasa?
> 
> Como lo ves/veis?



Aparte de la respuesta del Sr Ponzi, que estará más fundamentada que la mia, yo me encontraba en una situación similar, con unos ahorrillos que no quería arriesgar. Hasta ahora iba de deposito en deposito, con el interés siempre decreciente, pero lo de este año era demasiado, un poco mas y lo dejo en la cuenta sin remunerar solo "por jo*der" . Al final lo meti en un fondo garantizado con el 60% de lo que suba el euro stox y ventana mensual.

No se si habré acertado, pero estaba harta del 1,75% que me ofreciían


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para ser la única operación en rojo en 2013 un -14% no esta nada mal.Estoy tentado a vender para bajar el irpf pero si quisiera ser purista debería esperarme dos meses para recomprar, tengo mis dudas.Ha sido sin duda un error de timing.De momento sigo acumulando en bestinver que como la tienen en cartera me ahorro las comisiones del broker.



Estoy en las mismas que tú. Vender para aflorar esas minusvalias y compensar para evitar tributar. Si lo hago ¿tengo que esperar 2 meses entonces para recomprar y así poder compensarlas fiscalmente? 2 meses no parece que sea mucho ni que vayan a dispararse aunque nunca se sabe. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy en las mismas que tú. Vender para aflorar esas minusvalias y compensar para evitar tributar. Si lo hago ¿tengo que esperar 2 meses entonces para recomprar y así poder compensarlas fiscalmente? 2 meses no parece que sea mucho ni que vayan a dispararse aunque nunca se sabe. ienso:



Legalmente si que hay que esperar 2 meses aunque en la practica yo creo que ni lo revisan, como estan últimamente a ver quien se la juega.A veces me pregunto si no recibirán comisiones por abrir paralelas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Legalmente si que hay que esperar 2 meses aunque en la practica yo creo que ni lo revisan, como estan últimamente a ver quien se la juega.A veces me pregunto si no recibirán comisiones por abrir paralelas.



Pues creo que las voy a vender. A lo mejor dentro de 2 meses puedes recomprar más barato. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Cada año me junto con mis amigos, compramos unas cevezas premium (solia ser en el Hipercor de San Chinarro bertok) y veiamos el desfile. Que gozada joder!
> La semana que viene toca que voy para la patria.



Ese sitio está maldito :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Dic 2013)

Joder con las anarrosas. De 7,5$ a 6,23$ en solo 4 dias. :8::8:

Momento de seguirlas de cerca. :baba:


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues creo que las voy a vender. A lo mejor dentro de 2 meses puedes recomprar más barato. :rolleye:



Yo de momento no quiero hacer experimentos,...A finales de mes vere


----------



## osoguanoso (13 Dic 2013)

guanooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2013)

Qué cojones habéis tocado en la plata!!!! Justo esta tarde que iba a comprar.

Buenas tardes, y felicidades a todos los madrileños que no van a sufrir tener un macroprostíbulo lleno de narcos y pedófilos.


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

A ver el 9.250 si actua de Soporte, o lo perfo-ramos y nos vamos para el abismo de Helm


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Alê alê, mi querido FranR. Mucho tiempo ha que no le veo.
> 
> La vida sigue, no cree. Años intentando explicar eso mismo que Ud. ha ... vuelto a explicar una vez más... y el ciclo de la naturaleza sigue (que diría el Rey León, supongo), apareciendo gente nueva que vuelve una y otra vez con la historia de la fiabilidad del AT.
> 
> ...



El mercado no deja de seguirse nunca, si no te sacan ventaja. Ahora mismo esperando que se termine de desarrollar la configuración guanosa que dejaron entrever hace unos días éstos artistas.

Todo bien por allí, así lo espero maestro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

todos los bankieros seguís con vuestra apuesta o el autobús ha echo alguna parada?


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2013)

Al que si me extraña no ver es a ATMAN


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

La masacre en ANR continua.

Que hijos de puta con el velón verde del 15% ::::::


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué cojones habéis tocado en la plata!!!! Justo esta tarde que iba a comprar.
> 
> Buenas tardes, y felicidades a todos los madrileños que no van a sufrir tener un macroprostíbulo lleno de narcos y pedófilos.



Por eso no te preocupes Madrid ya es un macroprostibulo.Si pasas por aqui haz andando el recorrido sol-opera y veras cuantos indios-pakistanis te paran para llevarte a uno...eso sin contar los polígonos,casas,calles....Yo al menos no conozco otra ciudad con mas prostitución y narcotráfico que Madrid en toda Europa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La masacre en ANR continua.
> 
> Que hijos de puta con el velón verde del 15% ::::::



Easy money


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

He visto HR de AMPER y se me ha dado la vuelta el corazón ... ya está, la refinanciación ... pero no:
"Nombramiento del Presidente de la Comisión de Auditoria"

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso no te preocupes Madrid ya es un macroprostibulo.Si pasas por aqui haz andando el recorrido sol-opera y veras cuantos indios-pakistanis te paran para llevarte a uno...eso sin contar los polígonos,casas,calles....Yo al menos no conozco otra ciudad con mas prostitución y narcotráfico que Madrid en toda Europa.



pues has viajado poco


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues has viajado poco



Por Europa bastante....eso es que no conoces bien Madrid

http://www.antena3.com/especiales/n...n-marconi-mayora-obligadas_2013101400100.html

Marconi,Casa de campo,Montera,Gran via,lavapies,pisos,locales....si lo raro es no toparse con alguna

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/03/14/madrid/1331753006.html

Te pago 100 eu si eres capaz de ir a la cañada de noche vestido de marca,con joyas,sin coche ni moto y salir vivo de alli.


----------



## J-Z (13 Dic 2013)

Cada vez lo hacen más fácil, hace un mes/15 días todos los diarios ejpertos económicos recomendando comprar aka señal de venta clara.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por Europa bastante....eso es que no conoces bien Madrid
> 
> Unas 200 mujeres ejercen la prostitución en Marconi, la mayoría obligadas - ANTENA 3 TV
> 
> ...



Yayo, por 100 napos te "limpio" toda la zona de Cañada Real y alrededores ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2013)

Sargento, ¿tiene pertrechada la trinchera? ::

[YOUTUBE]CXipWlM0akE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Cada vez lo hacen más fácil, hace un mes/15 días todos los diarios ejpertos económicos recomendando comprar aka señal de venta clara.



Siguiendo el mismo planteamiento, la gran parte recomienda vender bankia y en cambio medio hilo son bankieros.


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

OFF TOPIC:
Las zapatillas Jordan del "FluGame" subastadas por $104,765 y tal ... se las quedó un mopa.

Que grande 8:


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2013)

Madrid ha degenerado lo que no hay en los escritos. por poner un ejemplo hace pocos dias volví por Berlin , puede que hubiera mas turcos en Kreuzberg que Pakis en Madrid. y mas señoritas de compañía en Orianemburgo (calle céntrica) , que en toda la Casa de Campo, pero es que el ambiente en Madrid es irrespirable, y no por culpa de los externos precisamente . Apenas piso la capital, excepto para pillar un avión.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Madrid ha degenerado lo que no hay en los escritos. por poner un ejemplo hace pocos dias volví por Berlin , puede que hubiera mas turcos en Kreuzberg que Pakis en Madrid. y mas señoritas de compañía en Orianemburgo (calle céntrica) , que en toda la Casa de Campo, pero es que el ambiente en Madrid es irrespirable, y no por culpa de los externos precisamente . Apenas piso la capital, excepto para pillar un avión.



Por que te lo montas mal ::

Ilustrtes del foro, wannabes a más no poder, tienen la solución.

1. - Te compras choza en Valde-bobos. Ahí vivirá la puta élite dela élite del madrid pudiente. Nada de juntarse con indeseables.

2. - Podrás disfrutar del enorme parque proyectado y que nadie sabe cuándo se comenzará.

3. - A tiro de piedra de la T4. La puerta del mundo como dice @guajiro

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (13 Dic 2013)

Una pregunta a los asiduos del foro:
¿por qué se da tsntas veces el mini rally de fin de año? 
GRACIAS

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 3. - A tiro de piedra de la T4. La puerta del mundo como dice @guajiro
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Hombre, seguramente lo sería si no fuera por el hdlgp de Blesa: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/487631-piratas-aereos-blesa-maniobro-vender-iberia-a-ingleses-emails-sacados-elpidio-silva-insaid.html


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2013)

jo 925x es un fortin ........ y ahora no se muevo


----------



## Dotierr (13 Dic 2013)

¿Qué ha pasado en Amper? un -15% en 1,07! Se descuenta la no refinanciación?


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

Madrid is fuuuuuunnnnnn.... 

Para gustos colores.... Al que tenga aquí su vida... Le sacas de aquí y le matas.... 

Viví dos años en una ciudad de 300k habitantes y casi me pego un tiro... 

Hay zonas y zonas... Si vas por el centro claro que ver putas, y en capital haya, pero si te vas por el otro lado de la castellana es una ciudad de puta madre... De hecho mis amigos de fuera alucinan con Madrid, sobre todo con los paus del norte.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para ser la única operación en rojo en 2013 un -14% no esta nada mal.Estoy tentado a vender para bajar el irpf pero si quisiera ser purista debería esperarme dos meses para recomprar, tengo mis dudas.Ha sido sin duda un error de timing.De momento sigo acumulando en bestinver que como la tienen en cartera me ahorro las comisiones del broker.l[/URL]



Ponzi,en que fondo las tiene bestinver?

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (13 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado en Amper? un -15% en 1,07! Se descuenta la no refinanciación?



Tiene mala pinta. 
El hecho relevante que han publicado sobre que cambian el presidente de la comisión de auditoría ... apesta un poco, si


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Una pregunta a los asiduos del foro:
> ¿por qué se da tsntas veces el mini rally de fin de año?
> GRACIAS
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Es el regalo de Navidad de la bolsa, o la paga extra como quiera llamarlo

Para que las cifras del cierre del año, balances y tal queden monas,


----------



## J-Z (13 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madrid is fuuuuuunnnnnn....
> 
> Para gustos colores.... Al que tenga aquí su vida... Le sacas de aquí y le matas....
> 
> ...



El clima es shit, y como no ganes +3000/mes eres pauper.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Tiene mala pinta.
> El hecho relevante que han publicado sobre que cambian el presidente de la comisión de auditoría ... apesta un poco, si



Apesta mucho...


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi,en que fondo las tiene bestinver?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



En internacional, bestinfond y fondo de pensiones. En el hedge y el bestvalue no tengo ni idea no opero con ellos, es para inversores con patrimonios de muchos ceros.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por Europa bastante....eso es que no conoces bien Madrid
> 
> Unas 200 mujeres ejercen la prostitución en Marconi, la mayoría obligadas - ANTENA 3 TV
> 
> ...




esto se solucionaria en parte , *en parte *, si legalizaran las drogas de una santa vez eso para empezar y dejaran a los adictos consumir legalmente esa sustancia sin convertirles en delincuentes encima que atacan a terceros por el próximo "chute" ....... al menos en la Cañada y zonas similares (lo mejor es que los propios policias dicen lo mismo)


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Banquia es como fue en su día DEOLEO, todos los anal.istas rec vender con sus maravillosos PO de 0.28e en su LINEA!

Ja ja ja.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

Ey ey Ey Bankia con velotes verdes.....
Edito... nada falsas esperanzas, será para el 2014


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2013)

No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que dicen de Madrid.

Han hecho vida nocturana en Londres, Amsterdam, París, Riga, etc.? No me comparen. Yo por Sol o arenal voy a las 5 de la mañana muy pero que muy tranquilo, siempre ves gente de todo tipo y ni un problema.

Haz lo mismo por París o Londres, verás los niggas acechando por la esquina y pendientes de qué haces o no. Estoy harto de salir por esos sitios pq he pasado muchos veranos allí y no es ni comparable.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 17:30 ----------

Al respecto de Amper, pedazo de volumen para esa bajada no? No estarán haciendo barrida de stops para una subida gorda? 

Desde luego esto es ruleta rusa, o doblas o pierdes


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esto se solucionaria en parte , *en parte *, si legalizaran las drogas de una santa vez eso para empezar y dejaran a los adictos consumir legalmente esa sustancia sin convertirles en delincuentes encima que atacan a terceros por el próximo "chute" ....... al menos en la Cañada y zonas similares (lo mejor es que los propios policias dicen lo mismo)



Igual que la prostitución, en Holanda lo tienen todo bien organizado.La cuestion es que seguramente habrá grupos de poder que se esten beneficiando de la ilegalidad,se mueve muchisimo dinero en negro. Da que pensar que Montoro se este tirando a por todo y que justamente estas dos bolsas de inmenso dinero negro ni las mencione. No se las cifras pero cuando hay tanto es porque se debe estar moviendo muchísimo dinero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2013)

Ampliando TEF con venta y recompra. A ver si se la podemos colar a Tontoro.

Largo S&P 1775.28(c)

::


----------



## donpepito (13 Dic 2013)

Amaño en la subasta de BANQUIA, como se les ve el pelo a las agencias.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Dic 2013)

Siempre que se demande un servicio habrá gente dispuesta a venderlo por muy ilegal que sea. Otra cosa es que no interese legalizar ciertas cosas, pues muchos no sabrían en que fundirse su dinero B. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que dicen de Madrid.
> 
> Han hecho vida nocturana en Londres, Amsterdam, París, Riga, etc.? No me comparen. Yo por Sol o arenal voy a las 5 de la mañana muy pero que muy tranquilo, siempre ves gente de todo tipo y ni un problema.
> 
> ...



Es que sol o arenal son zonas siempre con muchísima gente, es raro que te pase algo en zonas tan masificadas.No hablaba de seguridad si no de prostitucion y narcotráfico...


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madrid is fuuuuuunnnnnn....
> 
> Para gustos colores.... Al que tenga aquí su vida... Le sacas de aquí y le matas....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Igual que la prostitución, en Holanda lo tienen todo bien organizado.La cuestion es que seguramente habrá grupos de poder que se esten beneficiando de la ilegalidad,se mueve muchisimo dinero en negro. Da que pensar que Montoro se este tirando a por todo y que justamente estas dos bolsas de inmenso dinero negro ni las mencione. No se las cifras pero cuando hay tanto es porque se debe estar moviendo muchísimo dinero.



Estos datos hay que cogerlos con pienzas por quién lo dice, pero en otro articulo que lei la cifra era muy cercana si no era esa misma.
_¿Cuánto dinero genera para la economía sumergida la prostitución?
Se calcula que mueve unos 18.000 millones de euros al año en España. Si la legalizáramos, convertiríamos al Estado en el principal proxeneta. _

Pedro Brufao: "Si legalizáramos la prostitución, convertiríamos al Estado en el principal proxeneta"

Bueno, de hecho creo que está desactualizada porque esto ponían en el 2007: El oscuro negocio de la prostitución mueve 18.000 millones de euros al año en España - elEconomista.es

Imaginad lo que se recaudaría con un 21% de IVA sobre, pongamos, la mitad de esa cifra. Está claro que a alguien le interesa que esto siga asi.

Quién sabe, igual es que de esta forma la Corinna puede seguir cobrando en B :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Joder con las anarrosas. De 7,5$ a 6,23$ en solo 4 dias. :8::8:
> 
> Momento de seguirlas de cerca. :baba:





bertok dijo:


> La masacre en ANR continua.
> 
> Que hijos de puta con el velón verde del 15% ::::::



Lo dijimos ayer. Tres pandorish candledicks no se paran así como así. Luego cuelgo el gráfico. De memoria creo que los 5.85$ son el objetivo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## erpako (13 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esto se solucionaria en parte , *en parte *, si legalizaran las drogas de una santa vez eso para empezar y dejaran a los adictos consumir legalmente esa sustancia sin convertirles en delincuentes encima que atacan a terceros por el próximo "chute" ....... al menos en la Cañada y zonas similares (lo mejor es que los propios policias dicen lo mismo)



La legalización disminuiría su precio y por tanto relanzaría la demanda.ienso::Aplauso:

¿Cómo controlaría la prohibición del consumo en menores?. estaríamos, en parte en las mismas. Creo que no es delito tener droga para consumo personal. Lo que está penado es el tráfico y distribución.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

La droga es ilegal porque en caso contrario, al parecer, cierto partido político perdería su monopolio...::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## sr.anus (13 Dic 2013)

hablando de madrid, algun dia contare las veces que me han intentado robar, la ultima cerca de preciados a las 5 am al lado del corte. Los dos moros nos sirvieron de sparring, a mi y a mi amigo despues de ingerir n copas. Ciertas partes de madrid es basura, incluida la propia policia camuflada de noche. 
El ibex no rebote ni llevando todo de cara, guinter is coming


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hablando de madrid, algun dia contare las veces que me han intentado robar, la ultima cerca de preciados a las 5 am al lado del corte. Los dos moros nos sirvieron de sparring, a mi y a mi amigo despues de ingerir n copas. Ciertas partes de madrid es basura, incluida la propia policia camuflada de noche.
> El ibex no rebote ni llevando todo de cara, guinter is coming



El destino de Madrid es ser un estercolero.

Ciudad cara donde las haya, al menos en España. Incómoda para los desplazamientos salvo que seas motorista. Los accesos a Madrid por M-30 y M-40 son colapso con lo que vivir fuera de Madrid es una putada si trabajas en Madrid.

Los precios en Madrid siguen siendo de fiestón LSD, absurdos. Los barrios comienzan a estar dominados por tiraflechas, pata cortas y demás calaña.

La necesidad y las deudas se abren paso en muchos de los barrios ..... esto no puede acabar bien.

Con la mitad de dinero vives el doble de bien en una ciudad de menos de 400.000 habitantes.

Va a ser el estercolero del capitalismo y una ratonera de wannabes caído en desgracia rodeados de puto lumpen asesino.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

Las grandes eléctricas deberán asumir el déficit de tarifa en solitario


Uf... significará esto que dejará de subir la luz como una loca,

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 18:28 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El destino de Madrid es ser un estercolero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo viví en una toda la vida y después de un año en Bcn no quiero volver... No olvide el refrán "pueblo pequeño infierno grande"


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las grandes eléctricas deberán asumir el déficit de tarifa en solitario
> 
> 
> Uf... significará esto que dejará de subir la luz como una loca,
> ...



Una ciudad de 400.000 habitantes no es ningún pueblo ni mucho menos.

Hay sitios así en España donde se viviría muy bien.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Ola k ase? me revienta el culo con Amper y UBS o k ase?


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Dic 2013)

Recuerdo un hilo sobre Madrid:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/485206-contaminacion-madrid-dic-2013-a.html


----------



## Tono (13 Dic 2013)

A las buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado desconectado todo el día y he llegado justo para el cierre. 
A Bankia no le ha sentado mal la noticia de ayer, tampoco demasiado bien, incluso su volumen ha sido menor de lo habitual.

Sobre los comentarios, AT, fundamental, testicular... doy mi visión como epidemiólogo que alguna vez ya he discutido. La economía en general, y los mercados en particular, se comportan casi como seres vivos. De hecho se ajustan a los modelos matemáticos que rigen a las poblaciones de cualquier grupo de seres vivos. Son tantos los factores externos que influyen que las predicciones sólo dan ideas a muy corto plazo. Las proyecciones matemáticas sólo sirven como apoyo a tomar decisiones, jamás son algo decisivo.
La morosidad es un ejemplo típico que demuestra la simitud de la economía con un ser vivo. Una vez introducido el impago dentro de un determinado sector económico rápidamente se extiende a todos los sectores incrementando su daño de forma exponencial. Como un virus que desde una pequeña región se expande rápidamente por todo el mundo. 

En cuanto a la comparación bolsa/mundo de las apuestas/casinos, cada uno decide dónde quiere gastar su dinero y de qué manera arriesgarlo.
A mí personalmente, e incluso lo podría demostrar matemáticamente, me parece más arriesgado apostar a un índice al completo que a un valor determinado, ya que las variables y los imponderables que afectan a la totalidad son mucho mayores que las que afectan a un único elemento. Quiero decir que me parece más apuesta de casino todo-nada ponerse corto en el IBEX que comprar acciones de Bankia.

Lo que ya no entro a valorar es la especulación sobre un valor que se sabe que está on the verge of bankruptcy, aquí sí que estamos ante un 99% de posibilidades de perder todo, como hemos visto hoy en Vértice, Amper, codere, etc. En mi perfil inversor no las toco ni con un palo.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Por cierto señores, yo he vivido por medio mundo, en 7 paises de 3 continentes, y he viajado mucho, en serio, y os diré una cosa, la calidad de vida con la que he vivido en Madrid no la he visto en otro sitio, excepto Melbourne probablemente. En ninguno se han juntado tantas cosas positivas. 
Si no fuera por la calaña castuza que se ha establecido en España, Madrid o Barna serían las mejores ciudades del mundo para vivir.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ampliando TEF con venta y recompra. A ver si se la podemos colar a Tontoro.
> 
> Largo S&P 1775.28(c)
> 
> ::



Fuera +100$ dos puntitos... cena y "haver errr Hooobi"


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Por cierto señores, yo he vivido por medio mundo, en 7 paises de 3 continentes, y he viajado mucho, en serio, y os diré una cosa, la calidad de vida con la que he vivido en Madrid no la he visto en otro sitio, excepto Melbourne probablemente. En ninguno se han juntado tantas cosas positivas.
> Si no fuera por la calaña castuza que se ha establecido en España, Madrid o Barna serían las mejores ciudades del mundo para vivir.



¿tienes zulo en los PAUs del Norte?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ola k ase? me revienta el culo con Amper y UBS o k ase?



Amper pinta mal mal...


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿tienes zulo en los PAUs del Norte?



Nope. Cuando vivia alli era alquilado, bueno, nunca he tenido un piso en propiedad, ni quiero.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 20:07 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Amper pinta mal mal...



Hoy me he tenido que cambiar los pañales un par de veces. Pero mantengo cabeza fría, sigo pensando igual. Stick to the plan.. Hay refinanciación y una quita gorda de la deuda. El lunes o el martes solución.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿tienes zulo en los PAUs del Norte?



Según vd. hay alguna zona de Madrid que sea medio decente para vivir? 

Por cierto, yo sólo he pisado un par de veces Sanguijarro, y a mi no me impresiona para nada el barrio en sí. Otra cosa es la construcción y las calidades que no tienen nada que ver con el 90% de los paus hechos a toda mecha a base de pladur y puertas de papel, al menos la casa que yo he visto.


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Según vd. hay alguna zona de Madrid que sea medio decente para vivir?
> 
> Por cierto, yo sólo he pisado un par de veces Sanguijarro, y a mi no me impresiona para nada el barrio en sí. Otra cosa es la construcción y las calidades que no tienen nada que ver con el 90% de los paus hechos a toda mecha a base de pladur y puertas de papel, al menos la casa que yo he visto.










:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


Los PAUS del norte son la leche, en especial Montecarmelo:Baile:


----------



## Tono (13 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo viví en una toda la vida y después de un año en Bcn no quiero volver... No olvide el refrán "pueblo pequeño infierno grande"



Pues a mí me sacáis de mi aldea en el medio del monte y estoy perdido.
Vivo durante la semana en una población de 10.000 habitantes y los fines de semana necesito irme a la aldea a desintoxicarme de tanta muchedumbre.
Tal que así, espantando los estorninos de la huerta, jurshhh, jurshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues a mí me sacáis de mi aldea en el medio del monte y estoy perdido.
> Vivo durante la semana en una población de 10.000 habitantes y los fines de semana necesito irme a la aldea a desintoxicarme de tanta muchedumbre.
> Tal que así, espantando los estorninos de la huerta, jurshhh, jurshhhhhhhhhhhhh



Vente a SP tio que aqui hay 20.000.000 de zumbaos.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Según vd. hay alguna zona de Madrid que sea medio decente para vivir?
> 
> Por cierto, yo sólo he pisado un par de veces Sanguijarro, y a mi no me impresiona para nada el barrio en sí. Otra cosa es la construcción y las calidades que no tienen nada que ver con el 90% de los paus hechos a toda mecha a base de pladur y puertas de papel, al menos la casa que yo he visto.



Madrid es incómodo en general. Los PAUs del Norte tienen 2 grandes inconvenientes: se han pagado precios de auténtico despropósito y las calidades son realmente paupérrimas.

Al calor de una presunta pertenencia a un reducto social de elevado status, se generó una histeria colectiva. Fue el caldo de cultivo para wannabes de todo pelaje, mierdecillas de directoricillos chusqueros que recién promocionados al puesto tirarón de chequera para darse la vida que siempre merecieron .... a crédito. Por ellos y muchos otros, hay muchos justos que van a pagar por pecadores.

No he entendido bien tu post, ¿buenas calidades ienso:?

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 19:21 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Los PAUS del norte son la leche, en especial Montecarmelo:Baile:



¿troll ienso:? .


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Dic 2013)

El velón de hoy bermellón de Amper...uff...no mola nada.

Y el hecho relevante de hoy...con cambio de CEO...algo huelo mal. 

Como dice Hisjolines---el martes se saldrá de dudas.


----------



## darwinn (13 Dic 2013)

Yo he vivido en Suecia, Alemania y Canadá. Todas me encantaron, pero cuando llevas más de un año empieza a hacerse duro por el tema de la familia tan lejos.

En cuanto a España, viajo por trabajo casi todas las semanas, y una vez que pasas tiempo por ahí no hay ciudad que me apasione. En Madrid vivo muy bien, tengo de todo y pillando M45 no ves un atasco jamás. Está lleno de parques (cosa que adolecen otras ciudades), la casa de campo es una puta maravilla en la zona de pozuelo, campamento, zoo. El centro es precioso y hay ambientazo siempre (no depende de estudiantes o turismo). Teatros, cines, restaurantes y tiendas de todo tipo.

Si sabes moverte para mi es una maravilla. Otra cosa es venir como los de fuera, el día de las luces de cortilandia que no se puede ni andar, o coger las horas puntas de atascos porque no conoces otra alternativa. Así normal que lo odien...


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Respecto a (ii), el primario está cambiando el pie a bajista, a diferencia del punto de control del *19/09*, que simplemente sirvió para que las mesas grandes cogieran "comida gratis" gracias al AT y los gacelos, de cara al empujón final al techo en 9K4.



buenas tardes

seguro que ando muy errado, pero ese día me sale que más bien fueron las gacelas las que promediaban pérdidas comprando, mientras los grandes empujaban hacia abajo... los días siguientes, volatilidad pero haciendo nuevos mínimos, hasta el 07/10 en donde compran los grandes y en pocos días lo disparan al alza...

¿puede ser?

un placer leerle


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> la casa de campo es una puta maravilla en la zona de pozuelo, campamento, zoo.
> 
> Si sabes moverte para mi es una maravilla. Otra cosa es venir como los de fuera, el día de las luces de cortilandia que no se puede ni andar, o coger las horas puntas de atascos porque no conoces otra alternativa. Así normal que lo odien...



Sobre lo primero, la zona de Campamento es una zona de chaperos, supongo que por eso le gusta :XX::XX: yo lo descubrí en una de mis rutas a bici cuando quise bordear toda la casa de campo entrando y saliendo por el puente del Rey yendo siempre por single tracks, claro. Al llegar a Campamento de repente me encuentro a uno detrás de un arbusto y mi cara fue como :+::+:8: y sali por patas. 

Sobre lo segundo, yo he vivido hasta hace 3 años en el centro mismo de la ciudad. Estoy más qeu acostumbrado al barullo y de hecho, cuando me voy un fin de semana a una ciudad más pequeña y un domingo por la tarde está todo vacio, me deprimo. Pues incluso así, cuando se acercaba la mitad de noviembre y el centro se ponía hasta las trancas los sábados, me cogía el coche y me iba a cualquier centro comercial premium. Eso no hay quien lo soporte, pero quitando eso, Madrid me encanta.

Para hacer el post más ameno, dejo un video de una de las zonas por donde suelo ir (no lo he grabado yo), aunque mi tramo favorito está justo debajo de Garabitas. es una pasada.
[YOUTUBE]Iphql65dGXA[/YOUTUBE]



bertok dijo:


> No he entendido bien tu post, ¿buenas calidades ienso:?





En el caso de la urba que yo conozco, sí, yo diría que las calidades son bastante buenas. Tampoco soy experto en el tema, pero no tienen nada que ver con la mia por ponerte un ejemplo rápido ::


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El velón de hoy bermellón de Amper...uff...no mola nada.
> 
> Y el hecho relevante de hoy...con cambio de CEO...algo huelo mal.
> 
> Como dice Hisjolines---el martes se saldrá de dudas.



Han cambiado de director de auditoría...lo que no se si es peor o mejor.::


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2013)

pollastre ha vueltu buen finde a todos


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

el 20-D empieza el rally navideño

convencido estoy, y bankia el lunes ofrece el último tren para entrar más abajo de mínimos de hoy (creo)


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 20-D empieza el rally navideño
> 
> convencido estoy, y bankia el lunes ofrece el último tren para entrar más abajo de mínimos de hoy (creo)



Empieza el martes 17. Y el desencadenante va a ser el velote verde de Amper.::


----------



## Dotierr (13 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre lo primero, la zona de Campamento es una zona de chaperos, supongo que por eso le gusta :XX::XX: yo lo descubrí en una de mis rutas a bici cuando quise bordear toda la casa de campo entrando y saliendo por el puente del Rey yendo siempre por single tracks, claro. Al llegar a Campamento de repente me encuentro a uno detrás de un arbusto y mi cara fue como :+::+:8: y sali por patas.
> 
> Sobre lo segundo, yo he vivido hasta hace 3 años en el centro mismo de la ciudad. Estoy más qeu acostumbrado al barullo y de hecho, cuando me voy un fin de semana a una ciudad más pequeña y un domingo por la tarde está todo vacio, me deprimo. Pues incluso así, cuando se acercaba la mitad de noviembre y el centro se ponía hasta las trancas los sábados, me cogía el coche y me iba a cualquier centro comercial premium. Eso no hay quien lo soporte, pero quitando eso, Madrid me encanta.
> 
> ...



Yo recientemente por circunstancias laborales he tenido que volver a Alcobendas, y uff cuánto estoy echando de menos mis 3 años viviendo en el centro de Madrid, eso sí es vida, y hay muy buenas zonas o distritos para vivir
con sus parques emblemáticos cerca y que no sea en pleno Sol.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Empieza el martes 17. Y el desencadenante va a ser el velote verde de Amper.::



cuidado
Los bancos dan la espalda a Enrique Bauelos

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 13:08 ----------

El Comité Asesor Técnico del Ibex ha decidido incluir a Acerinox, Ezentis y Prisa en el Ibex Medium Cap, índice del que salen Corporación Alba, Gamesa y Cie Automotive.

Además, modifican su coeficiente por cambios en el capital cautivo Caf y Duro Felguera, que tienen un coeficiente actual del 60 por ciento y pasan al 80 por ciento.

También se han realizado cambios en el Ibex Small Cap, al que se incorporan Adolfo Domínguez, Biosearch, Inmobiliaria Colonial, General Alquiler de Maquinaria, Urbas y Vértice. Abandonan el Small Cap Campofrío, Ezentis, Prim, Prisa, La Seda y Sniace.

Por otra parte, modifican su coeficiente de capital cautivo Amper (del 60 por ciento al 100 por ciento), Azkoyen (del 80 por ciento al 60 por ciento), Fersa (del 60 por ciento al 80 por ciento), Natraceutical (del 40 por ciento al 60 por ciento), Europac (del 60 por ciento al 80 por ciento), Quabit (del 40 por ciento al 60 por ciento), Bodegas Riojanas (del 100 por ciento al 80 por ciento), Realia (del 40 por ciento al 60 por ciento) y Rovi (del 60 por ciento al 40 por ciento).

Estas modificaciones entrarán en vigor a partir del día 23 de diciembre de 2013. El ajuste de los índices se realizará al cierre de la sesión del viernes 20 de diciembre.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Además, modifican su coeficiente por cambios en el capital cautivo Caf y Duro Felguera, que tienen un coeficiente actual del 60 por ciento y pasan al 80 por ciento.
> 
> También se han realizado cambios en el Ibex Small Cap, al que se incorporan Adolfo Domínguez, Biosearch, Inmobiliaria Colonial, General Alquiler de Maquinaria, Urbas y Vértice. Abandonan el Small Cap Campofrío, Ezentis, Prim, Prisa, La Seda y Sniace.
> 
> ...




Que es el coeficiente de capital cautivo y que implica?


----------



## Dotierr (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Han cambiado de director de auditoría...lo que no se si es peor o mejor.::



Entiendo que lo que ha desencadenado la bajada hasta el 1,07 ha sido esta noticia, ya que la mayor parte de la sesión se mantuvo en el 1,17-1,18, si fuera contagio por las Vértice, Codere y demás empresas en situación delicada, me parece un poco excesiva esa corrección del -15% sin "saberse todavía nada", no lo veo claro, otra opción más optimista entiendo que quizás sea la habitual de asustar y barrer stops, vete tú a saber...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sobre amper, hoy debería hacer velote con mínimos de este ciclo y máximos también un poco por encima de ayer.
> Debería claro.



hisho. traza fibo en el tiempo con las velas del 28octubre y 20noviembre

verás que da que hoy tocaba oxtión



eso debería relajarte, y que aparte al caer, se ha contagiado de CDR y VER. Creo.


puede ser interesante


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hisho. traza fibo en el tiempo con las velas del 28octubre y 20noviembre
> 
> verás que da que hoy tocaba oxtión
> 
> ...



Podria ser Ane, pero que con esta, como dije hace unos dias, el AT no funciona, la refinanciación y punto. refinancian, nos vamos a 1,70, que no, palmamos un 50%.

Lo de hoy? bajo mi punto de vista ha sido una salida de unos cuantos por el HR y saltada de SL en cadena. Estaban todos en la zona 1,10 - 1,18 de los que entraron por debajo de 1,10 la semana pasada y no querían riesgos.

Desde luego, ha infuido tambien lo de Vertice y Codere, a la banda se le han aflojado las rodillas. Normal por otra parte.


----------



## Geyperman (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Empieza el martes 17. Y el desencadenante va a ser el velote verde de Amper.::



Por la cuenta que nos trae. Te queda pomada de la de hoy para mi???)


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Por la cuenta que nos trae. Te queda pomada de la de hoy para mi???)



Uf, justo ando, el escozor se quedará unos dias jejeje


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que es el coeficiente de capital cautivo y que implica?



punto 8:

Bolsa de Madrid - 10 preguntas clave sobre IBEX 35®


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

Ane, ya que estás por aquí aprovecho para preguntarte sobre enagás: es cosa mia u hoy se ha quedado a puntito de dar entrada en koncorde? ¿Y qué opinas sobre el volumen de ayer y hoy? ::


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> punto 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid - 10 preguntas clave sobre IBEX 35®






Entiendo entonces que es un requisito por la ampliación de capital y aumento del capital flotante...no veo ninguna consecuencia negativa en eso....


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

luego repaso, que voy a tomar un vino con compis 

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 13:35 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Podria ser Ane, pero que con esta, como dije hace unos dias, el AT no funciona, la refinanciación y punto. refinancian, nos vamos a 1,70, que no, palmamos un 50%.
> 
> Lo de hoy? bajo mi punto de vista ha sido una salida de unos cuantos por el HR y saltada de SL en cadena. Estaban todos en la zona 1,10 - 1,18 de los que entraron por debajo de 1,10 la semana pasada y no querían riesgos.
> 
> Desde luego, ha infuido tambien lo de Vertice y Codere, a la banda se le han aflojado las rodillas. Normal por otra parte.



el AT de fibo está muy correcto en Amper por lo que comprobé

no sé. echaré un ojo luego


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Dic 2013)

Curiosa herramienta el google trends:
Tendencias de búsqueda de Google
Tendencias de búsqueda de Google
Tendencias de búsqueda de Google


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre lo primero, la zona de Campamento es una zona de chaperos, supongo que por eso le gusta :XX::XX: yo lo descubrí en una de mis rutas a bici cuando quise bordear toda la casa de campo entrando y saliendo por el puente del Rey yendo siempre por single tracks, claro. Al llegar a Campamento de repente me encuentro a uno detrás de un arbusto y mi cara fue como :+::+:8: y sali por patas.
> 
> Sobre lo segundo, yo he vivido hasta hace 3 años en el centro mismo de la ciudad. Estoy más qeu acostumbrado al barullo y de hecho, cuando me voy un fin de semana a una ciudad más pequeña y un domingo por la tarde está todo vacio, me deprimo. Pues incluso así, cuando se acercaba la mitad de noviembre y el centro se ponía hasta las trancas los sábados, me cogía el coche y me iba a cualquier centro comercial premium. Eso no hay quien lo soporte, pero quitando eso, Madrid me encanta.
> 
> ...



Quitando 2-3 urbanizaciones en Sanchi-Guarro y otras tantas en Las Maderas, las calidades son una puta mierda.

El pladur parece plastilina, el aislamiento deficiente, .... en el hilo del catacrock hay muchos detalles de los propios inquilinos o propietarios.

Unos cuantos compañeros del curro viven en ambas barriadas. Uno de ellos pagó 90 kilotones por un zulo de 3 dormitorios en Sanchi-Guarro. Paga 240 napos al mes de comunidad y poniendo unas cortinas correderas atravesó el pladur y se quedó con un boquete en el que entraba la cabeza ::

Las urbanizaciones están repletas de familias con problemas para pagar los cipotecones, sobre todo los comprados a partir de 2004.

Van a ser barriadas de caminantes y cuando las urbanizaciones tengan que recortar gastos y no poder pagar la seguridad 24h :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Quitando 2-3 urbanizaciones en Sanchi-Guarro y otras tantas en Las Maderas, las calidades son una puta mierda.
> 
> El pladur parece plastilina, el aislamiento deficiente, .... en el hilo del catacrock hay muchos detalles de los propios inquilinos o propietarios.
> 
> ...



bertok, me llegó al alma lo de los 250€ mensuales de comunidad...desde ese dia tengo pesadillas ::

---------- Post added 13-dic-2013 at 21:24 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> En internacional, bestinfond y fondo de pensiones. En el hedge y el bestvalue no tengo ni idea no opero con ellos, es para inversores con patrimonios de muchos ceros.



tu tienes muchos quesos, eso no cuenta? 

hay muchos bestinveros por aquí? no confundir con bankieros, de esos ya se que hay/habían muchos :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> bertok, me llegó al alma lo de los 250€ mensuales de comunidad...desde ese dia tengo pesadillas ::



Hamijo, de Madrid al cielo. Esto es otra cosa.

Piso (esto no es un zulo) de 3 dormitorios, 1,6M€ a 8.200 leuros/m2 y no esta en el Barrio Salamanca. Está en las afueras, bordeando la M-40 y a escasos 3 kilómetros del infame Sanchi-Guarro

piso en venta en de los arces. madrid

La comunidad anda por encima de los 400 leroncios al mes.

Y de estos hay cientos y cientos. Por esto digo que cuando se acabe la candela va a arder troya.


----------



## inversobres (13 Dic 2013)

Vaya vuelta en usa, velas rompeculos cortesia de la casa.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

Peli del finde.... Ya estoy cagau... El expediente Warren.... Les dejo! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Peli del finde.... Ya estoy cagau... El expediente Warren.... Les dejo!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Buena peli.

Evil dead es inigualable.

También te recomiendo The Cabin in the woods.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2013)

En la 2 ponen " El caso Bourne":XX::XX:

¿Que fue de él? Se lo llevaron los húngaros?


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buena peli.
> 
> Evil dead es inigualable.
> 
> También te recomiendo The Cabin in the woods.



Evil dead la tengo bajada. 

La de la cabaña vista, peli peculiar.... El fumao me recuerda a un colega.... :ouch:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

La de Evil Dead no la aguantas sin abrazarte al perro.

Se dice que los pechopalomistas wannabes son cagonetas ante las emociones fuertes .....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estos datos hay que cogerlos con pienzas por quién lo dice, pero en otro articulo que lei la cifra era muy cercana si no era esa misma.
> _¿Cuánto dinero genera para la economía sumergida la prostitución?
> Se calcula que mueve unos 18.000 millones de euros al año en España. Si la legalizáramos, convertiríamos al Estado en el principal proxeneta. _
> 
> ...



No es demasiado relevante para el hvei, pero al hilo de los 18.000 millones de euros y las 400.000 prostitutas, esta es una exposición muy racional acerca de por qué estas cifras son imposibles (pero se repiten y repiten hasta la saciedad):
Malaprensa: Todas p****


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2013)

más de 32B usd de capitalización para Twitter que es una empresa que quizá no gane dinero nunca.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> más de 32B usd de capitalización para Twitter que es una empresa que quizá no gane dinero nunca.



tic, tac, tic, tac, ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buena peli.
> 
> Evil dead es inigualable.
> 
> También te recomiendo The Cabin in the woods.



Todas vistas.Este finde veré tu biopic, 

[YOUTUBE]gu9fESAlGc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (13 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, de Madrid al cielo. Esto es otra cosa.
> 
> Piso (esto no es un zulo) de 3 dormitorios, 1,6M€ a 8.200 leuros/m2 y no esta en el Barrio Salamanca. Está en las afueras, bordeando la M-40 y a escasos 3 kilómetros del infame Sanchi-Guarro
> 
> ...



feo de cojones, en el precio sobra un cero seguro!


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Dic 2013)

Esto del piso ese es un trolleo verdad? En serio piden eso? Yo es q soy de pueblo y lo veo una burrada hasta para los años boom boom. Si es que me dan lástima y todo los dueños. 

La que se nos viene encima! Los brotes verdes les van a salir pero de debajo de las uñas


----------



## ane agurain (13 Dic 2013)

cual de las 3 evil dead?


----------



## Hannibal (14 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> No es demasiado relevante para el hvei, pero al hilo de los 18.000 millones de euros y las 400.000 prostitutas, esta es una exposición muy racional acerca de por qué estas cifras son imposibles (pero se repiten y repiten hasta la saciedad):
> Malaprensa: Todas p****



_ se puede calcular que los varones menores de 14 años son unos 3 millones y los mayores de 65 otros 3 millones (aunque alguno de estos será cliente del más antiguo negocio del mundo). Es decir, que redondeando otra vez quedarían unos 15 millones de varones potenciales clientes de 400.000 prostitutas, o una por cada 38 hombres._

WTF? Yo no soy un experto en el tema... o bueno, casi si. Y desde luego que los viejunos son de los principales clientes en muchas zonas; en otras más alejadas donde haya que ir en coche supongo que no tanto. Pero vamos, si hasta recuerdo a una en la TV quejarse porque sus principales clientes palmaban y los más jóvenes usaban menos sus servicios.

Con toda seguridad la cifra esté inflada, pero aunque sea la mitad, y yo creo que 200k prostitutas sí es un número fiable, te sale la capitalización de Ferrovial. Casi nada.

Pero aparte de las cifras, lo que n ose puede consentir es que tengamos la prostitución en pleno centro de todas las ciudades turísticas, y con una regularización tendríamos 200.000 cotizantes más y cualqueir dinero por poco que sea que se aporte de nuevas al Estado, creo que supondría un alivio para todos.

En resumen: los del sector exagerarán seguramente. Pero si a los pringaos nos rebuscan los de hacienda hasta el último euro, no se entiende que nunca ni se planteen siqueira regular este sector e ingresar algo de pasta fresca ienso:

---------- Post added 14-dic-2013 at 00:03 ----------




Janus dijo:


> más de 32B usd de capitalización para Twitter que es una empresa que quizá no gane dinero nunca.



¿Nos pnemos cortos o ke ase? ::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

hannibal, qué me pediste?

2 links para aprender:
Entrenamiento: Un paso más allá | Novatos Trading Club
Cómo perder un año en tu proceso de aprendizaje | Novatos Trading Club


ENAGAS: 

en semanales, CCI descendiente, rsi a punto de cortar al lento, y trix parece que dibuja una tendencia con altibajos. Vigia fuera, y Astro dice que aún se agota lo bueno. Lo más reseñable es:

Divergencia RSI con el segundo techo en semanales y en el OnBalanceVolume

En diario MACD cortado a la baja pero los estocáticos hacen suelo antes de entrar en 20.mmm



fiajte en koncode diario 2 años. las veces que hizo espejo tan largo...


----------



## Hannibal (14 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal, qué me pediste?
> 
> 2 links para aprender:
> Entrenamiento: Un paso más allá | Novatos Trading Club
> Cómo perder un año en tu proceso de aprendizaje | Novatos Trading Club



Enagas: cerca de dar entrada por koncorde y volumen enormemente alto. ¿Quizá están acumulando a lo bestia de cara al dividendo a precios de risa? ienso:

Gracias por los enlaces.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

atrás está...


----------



## Xiux (14 Dic 2013)

Tomando un macallan 15 por las bankias y olvidando las E.on y el por culo que estan dando

Realia no se, si en 0,7 o 0,75 si llegan seria buena entrada chicharrera


----------



## Hannibal (14 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> fiajte en koncode diario 2 años. las veces que hizo espejo tan largo...



Pues luego subió, no? 

Insisto en lo del volumen, 2 días seguidos además. La verdad es que cuanto más lo pienso, más lógico me parece que sea distribución y estén aguantando el precio en esos niveles, antes que pensar que están acumulando. Estoy por poner sl en 18.79, 1 cent por debajo del mínimo del último mes ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

otra cosa:

la media de 20 cae en picado sobre la de 50
y además el precio lleva haciendo máximos acorde con la línea de 20, pero CLAVADOS.


hasta los 18.80 puede caer y no pasaría nada, pero sí parece que el MACD se gire poooooco a poco


----------



## horadada (14 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El destino de Madrid es ser un estercolero.
> 
> Ciudad cara donde las haya, al menos en España. Incómoda para los desplazamientos salvo que seas motorista. Los accesos a Madrid por M-30 y M-40 son colapso con lo que vivir fuera de Madrid es una putada si trabajas en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, sin duda alguna. Ciudades como las que tú comentas serían por ejemplo Málaga, Murcia, Palma de Mallorca, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Bilbao, Alicante, Córdoba o Valladolid. Luego ya habría otro grupo de ciudades con menos población como Vigo, Gijón, La Coruña, Granada, Elche o Cartagena. El problema de muchas de las ciudades que acabo de citar es que, sin estar tan mal como Madrid, tienen también unos problemas muy fuertes, o son caras de cojones también.


----------



## egarenc (14 Dic 2013)

Up..............


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

horadada dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, sin duda alguna. Ciudades como las que tú comentas serían por ejemplo Málaga, Murcia, Palma de Mallorca, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Bilbao, Alicante, Córdoba o Valladolid. Luego ya habría otro grupo de ciudades con menos población como Vigo, Gijón, La Coruña, Granada, Elche o Cartagena. El problema de muchas de las ciudades que acabo de citar es que, sin estar tan mal como Madrid, tienen también unos problemas muy fuertes, o son caras de cojones también.



Pequeñas urbes lo más cercanas a las costas. Calidad de vida y coste más bajo que la centralizada Madrid.


----------



## juanfer (14 Dic 2013)

horadada dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, sin duda alguna. Ciudades como las que tú comentas serían por ejemplo Málaga, Murcia, Palma de Mallorca, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Bilbao, Alicante, Córdoba o Valladolid. Luego ya habría otro grupo de ciudades con menos población como Vigo, Gijón, La Coruña, Granada, Elche o Cartagena. El problema de muchas de las ciudades que acabo de citar es que, sin estar tan mal como Madrid, tienen también unos problemas muy fuertes, o son caras de cojones también.



Los griegos en la antiguedad estudiaron el temas de las ciudades. Llegaron a la conclusión que las ciudades a partir de 60.000 habitantes se degrada el nivel de vida. BUENO eran otros tiempos pero hoy por hoy viviendo en una ciudad con hospital o cerca de uno de ellos, en coche se puede ir en pocos minutos es mas que suficiente. 

Yo he vivido en ciudades grandes y el problema era que pasaba mucho tiempo desplazandome.

Chusma hay en todos sitios independientemente que sea grandes o pequeños.


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Dic 2013)

Me gustaría leer algún libro que se centre en el estudio de la psicología del inversor, alguien me recomienda alguno que haya leído o conozca y que sea muy bueno?

Gracias


----------



## egarenc (14 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pequeñas urbes lo más cercanas a las costas. Calidad de vida y coste más bajo que la centralizada Madrid.



Medianas ciudades en Alicante, Murcia, Malaga, supongo que el coste de la vida es relativamente bajo y si tienes trabajo vives dpm, tantos inmis premium no pueden estar equivocados.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Me gustaría leer algún libro que se centre en el estudio de la psicología del inversor, alguien me recomienda alguno que haya leído o conozca y que sea muy bueno?
> 
> Gracias



Secretos de inversión de Soros y Buffet.

Muy interesante. ienso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Secretos de inversión de Soros y Buffet.
> 
> Muy interesante. ienso:



Mark douglas trading en la zona. Aunque se podría haber escrito en 10 páginas como mucho. Siempre lo puedes leer en diagonal.
Day trading Oliver Vélez.
Y la madre del cordero, imprescindible. Pensar rápido, pensar despacio de Daniel khaneman.


----------



## egarenc (14 Dic 2013)

ponzi, una duda sobre fondos, te he dejado un privado


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-5-000-euros-a-pisos-vacios-de-bancos.html

semos los mas mejores, y es que tenemos unos cuantos miles vacios


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Medianas ciudades en Alicante, Murcia, Malaga, supongo que el coste de la vida es relativamente bajo y si tienes trabajo vives dpm, tantos inmis premium no pueden estar equivocados.



Según un estudio de la OCU.
Las rojas son estercoleros, las verdes donde se vive bien.
Hay ciudades donde es sorprendente el resultado.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

Badajoz, Albacete....el caso es que me suenan....


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Me gustaría leer algún libro que se centre en el estudio de la psicología del inversor, alguien me recomienda alguno que haya leído o conozca y que sea muy bueno?
> 
> Gracias



el conde de montecristo

ergo

cerebro y paciencia


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

Mi psicología:

Piensa a lo grande.
No le des mucha importancia a perder dinero.
No le des mucha importancia a ganar dinero.
No seas cobarde.
No seas temerario.
Pon al tiempo a trabajar para ti y no al contrario.
Sólo si sabes que estas comprando sabrás cuando venderlo y su precio.
La pasión por este juego es tu única ventaja.
Y por supuesto, cuestionado todo y sigue tu propio criterio siempre.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Mi psicología:
> 
> Piensa a lo grande.
> No le des mucha importancia a perder dinero.
> ...



y sobre todo, usa protector solar

[YOUTUBE]vr74M5z36Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y sobre todo, usa protector solar
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vr74M5z36Xc[/YOUTUBE]



Bah, tomar el sol es de pobres...


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Dic 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Los índices en velas semanales


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

:8::8::8:
[YOUTUBE]GNZBSZD16cY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Bah, tomar el sol es de pobres...



mirad el vídeo, que habéis preguntado sobre psicología, no olvidemos esto otro antes.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2013 at 07:40 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> La bolsa por Carlos María: Los índices en velas semanales



hasta el 19 bajamos creo


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> [YOUTUBE]GNZBSZD16cY[/YOUTUBE]



Que grande el tio:Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (14 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Según un estudio de la OCU.
> Las rojas son estercoleros, las verdes donde se vive bien.
> Hay ciudades donde es sorprendente el resultado.



mira área metropolitana de Barcelona, aparece Barcelona, Badalona, Hospi y Terrassa...una de ellas tiene un circulito verde....vaya pastel de estudio


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Dic 2013)

Pues yo vivo por mirasierra en madrid, la zona de ventisquero de la condesa me parece cojonuda con la salida a la m40 al lado.Creo que madrid es una de las ciudades mas seguras que hay y como han dicho, si sabes moverte no tiene porque ser mas caotica que cualquier otra capital.


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pues yo vivo por mirasierra en madrid, la zona de ventisquero de la condesa me parece cojonuda con la salida a la m40 al lado.Creo que madrid es una de las ciudades mas seguras que hay y como han dicho, si sabes moverte no tiene porque ser mas caotica que cualquier otra capital.



Territorio zulú, hamijo ::::::

Los atascazos hacia el sur por las mañanas ¿bien, no?


----------



## horadada (14 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> mira área metropolitana de Barcelona, aparece Barcelona, Badalona, Hospi y Terrassa...una de ellas tiene un circulito verde....vaya pastel de estudio



He comprobado que la del circulito verde es Terrasa. También sorprende que Elche esté bien situada en la tabla de la OCU, a pesar del paro y la inmigración.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Dic 2013)

Mi mujer trabaja en las rozas y no tiene problemas, yo en el centro y el 133 lo cojo en frente de casa y si no el metro de mirasierra.... total 35 min de casa al curro y sin conducir.... ademas estoy de alquiler y pago menos de 1000, sinceramente, yo estoy encantado.


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7iqG7IhWTWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (14 Dic 2013)

pensaba que a alguno le daba un ataquito al tener que correr 30 metros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2013)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2

---------- Post added 14-dic-2013 at 19:02 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> pensaba que a alguno le daba un ataquito al tener que correr 30 metros



Oye que yo no me he metido con nadie ahora!!! ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## tarrito (14 Dic 2013)

usted lo que tiene que hacer, es traducir el librito al castellano y pasarlo por privi 
+
un resumen para vagos ienso:

si el hilo está de acuerdo ... que lluevan esos thanks :Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted lo que tiene que hacer, es traducir el librito al castellano y pasarlo por privi
> +
> un resumen para vagos ienso:
> 
> si el hilo está de acuerdo ... que lluevan esos thanks :Baile:



Fecundo la moción!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2013)

Que vajilla tan cuquísima, piratón


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Dic 2013)

Después de haberme bajado de las manzanas a 575, me vuelve a tentar entrar en el entorno del 550.

Hubo un tiempo donde medio foro era manzanero antes que bankero y se podía discutir alegremente y con la cabeza bien alta de las inversiones que hacíamos
Ahora parece que preguntar por Apple, Bayer, o BMW es de loosers y solamente se llevan las prisas, las ezentis, los amper y lo mas putrefacto y chicharrero del vertedero patrio.

Alguien ve en Apple una inversión decente para el medio plazo? 
La apertura del mercado chino y la bajada del diferencial de precios no puede ser una puerta interesante a la revalorización?

Y si nadie lleva manzanas coméntenme esas prisas por favor::


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Dic 2013)

al final de la semana han hecho bastante guarrerías con el volumen en el DAX...

lo más seguro (ya ha pasado otras veces) es que haya un movimiento violento esta semana que viene, por las posiciones de los grandes debería ser hacia abajo... a no ser que den un giro de timón a las posiciones que llevan

¿cómo lo veis los que vigilais los volúmenes del ibex?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

pues desde la primera semana de septiembre no había tan poco volumen, y por debajo de la media


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que vajilla tan cuquísima, piratón



El patapalo tiene secretos.

Detrás de eso hay visillera o proyecto de visillera.


----------



## chameleon (14 Dic 2013)

7900 en enero

eso pienso


----------



## decloban (14 Dic 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> 7900 en enero
> 
> eso pienso



Y yo que pasamos del 10000


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> 7900 en enero
> 
> eso pienso






y no sé por qué me da por mirar la curva de coppock en mensual, y me dice que se acabó el ciclo ascendente del ibex. de primeras

oxti! pero tiene que haber rebotes.

RSI diario IBEX35







RSI semanal IBEX35







Creo que con esto parece bastante claro que tenemos esta semana por delante de bajada, e igual el 20 es el día de inflexión

Pero como el día siguiente es Santo Tomás: ver y creer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El patapalo tiene secretos.
> 
> Detrás de eso hay visillera o proyecto de visillera.



Es la que venía en el piso! :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

El último cuarto de hora es impagable

[YOUTUBE]oFgLXmhZiCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Dic 2013)

Ale ya de tanto músicon, música de la buena coño ya...
[YOUTUBE]v=l8Fjv7YZ83M
[/YOUTUBE]





No hay manera de incrustar oyes...Van Morrison - the Healing Game - YouTube


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ale ya de tanto músicon, música de la buena coño ya...
> [YOUTUBE]v=l8Fjv7YZ83M
> [/YOUTUBE]



bro, pon bien el puto video ::::::

[YOUTUBE]l8Fjv7YZ83M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (14 Dic 2013)

horadada dijo:


> He comprobado que la del circulito verde es Terrasa. También sorprende que Elche esté bien situada en la tabla de la OCU, a pesar del paro y la inmigración.



El punto verde es Murcia tanto Alicante como Elche están en rojo.


----------



## horadada (14 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El punto verde es Murcia tanto Alicante como Elche están en rojo.



Gracias por la errónea aclaración, pero el punto verde es Elche. Un saludo.

OCU Compra Maestra 372 Julio-Agosto 2012


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2013)

:::

[YOUTUBE]wz9VyggeSbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

El Universal - - Abuchean a hija de Steve Harris, previo al concierto de Iron Maiden


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2013)

Deberes....

Blog del SeaMonkey: Para los que han sido malos...Carbón!!!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deberes....
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Para los que han sido malos...Carbón!!!



y si miramos un poco así, podemos intuir un HCH que se disloca ahora

5,80 next station


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y si miramos un poco así, podemos intuir un HCH que se disloca ahora
> 
> 5,80 next station



Se dice OCO, y muy chiquito ese onvro izquierdo,no?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se dice OCO, y muy chiquito ese onvro izquierdo,no?



está bailando el moonwalker


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wz9VyggeSbA[/YOUTUBE]



se caga la perra

[YOUTUBE]k4ixAfJ1LuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2013)

creo que Bertok esperaba una réplica más de este estilo ::

[YOUTUBE]FBK75bUacss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

chicas y guitarras, jeje.

bertok, busca a las hijas de simmons de kiss y a la hija del de acdc


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2013)

le sobra el "it" de guitarras ienso:
:ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Dic 2013)

Up.... A primera página


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> creo que Bertok esperaba una réplica más de este estilo ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FBK75bUacss[/YOUTUBE]



girl has sex with guitar in music video; song not half bad #nsfw | brutal hipster


----------



## boquiman (15 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes, disfruten lo que resta de fin de semana...
Material para entretenernos esta tarde y chicha buena al final del post...

Elliotwave publica en uno de sus recientes informes mensuales el siguiente posible recuento de onda de largo plazo sobre el SP500, al que asocia la evolución del sentimiento inversor. (ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA | ANALISIS INDEPENDIENTE AL SERVICIO DE INVERSORES SERIOS. 17 AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIA)






LINK: ¿Y después del rally navideño que?
LINK: Los precios de la vivienda están a mitad de ajuste
[YOUTUBE]vlEzNsg0lGY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QsAVneVkOWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

ese gráfico muestra que hemos roto un doble techo... así que estamos en subida libre 


y sobre el wave optimism tenemos la teoria del sentimiento contrario 


hisholiness, estoy empezando a leer un poco sobre velas japos.

Pero despues de la doji, y la vela del viernes, pinta mal


----------



## boquiman (15 Dic 2013)

Momento decisivo después de casi 5 años de subidas....

POSIBILIDAD 1:

POSIBILIDAD 2:


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2013)

Iron Maiden los mejores, ever!!!!!. Sin ninguna duda, nadie ha significado tanto para la música como ellos.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 15:17 ----------

[YOUTUBE]b6Ige9k0Yic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

Si hacemos caso de este enlace, ¿cuáles serían las mejores compañías donde invertir? En España ya imagino que Acerinox y Arcelor, pero y en el resto de mercados?

El aluminio se puede convertir en el 'nuevo cobre' el próximo año - elEconomista.es

Voy a ponerme ahora con unos deberes que tenía pendientes...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

tanos robando aluminio


----------



## egarenc (15 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si hacemos caso de este enlace, ¿cuáles serían las mejores compañías donde invertir? En España ya imagino que Acerinox y Arcelor, pero y en el resto de mercados?
> 
> El aluminio se puede convertir en el 'nuevo cobre' el próximo año - elEconomista.es
> 
> Voy a ponerme ahora con unos deberes que tenía pendientes...



tenía entendido que tanto acerinox como arcelor fabricaban aceros, estás seguro que también aluminio? ienso:
yo diría más bien Alcoa o Hydro


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> tenía entendido que tanto acerinox como arcelor fabricaban aceros, estás seguro que también aluminio? ienso:
> yo diría más bien Alcoa o Hydro



Mmm vaya patinazo, no sé por qué pensaba que uno era un derivado del otro y por ello estas fábricas podrían adaptarlo rápidamente :ouch:

Aunque ya que rebuscaba, también he leido que el aluminio es el 3er elemento más común de la corteza terrestre, así que no sé por qué iba a subir tanto su valor :?

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 16:13 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> tanos robando aluminio



y dejándonos sin guardarrailes en las carreteras :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si hacemos caso de este enlace, ¿cuáles serían las mejores compañías donde invertir? En España ya imagino que Acerinox y Arcelor, pero y en el resto de mercados?
> 
> El aluminio se puede convertir en el 'nuevo cobre' el próximo año - elEconomista.es
> 
> Voy a ponerme ahora con unos deberes que tenía pendientes...



Pues para hacer aluminio hace falta mucho carbón metalúrgico.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

guardarrailes no son de acero galvanizado?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues para hacer aluminio hace falta mucho carbón metalúrgico.










---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 16:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> guardarrailes no son de acero galvanizado?



Hay que ver cómo estamos hoy 

Guardarraíl - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_ Por lo general tienen una medida estándar de 7,65 metros. Están hechos de algún metal, normalmente acero y eventualmente de aluminio, y pueden ser de distintas formas. El acero, por sus características de dureza y estabilidad, se adapta mejor a las funciones. Deben pasar por un tratamiento de galvanizado para evitar su corrosión._


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues para hacer aluminio hace falta mucho carbón metalúrgico.



Y mucha energía.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

si ejque... 

Si Europa se recupera y la luz no sube tanto acx y mts subirán

o ser opadas y saneadas.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Y mucha energía.



Tanto como que cuando Alcoa va a hacer una parada programada tiene la obligación de avisar a REE por el impacto que tiene en las redes de distribución.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 17:33 ----------

De esto no se sabe nada por lo que mucho cuidado mañana.

Este lunes finaliza el plazo 'stand still' --interrupción de las obligaciones financieras de pago de la deuda-- que los bancos concedieron a Amper y durante el cual la compañía y las entidades financieras han estado negociando la reestructuración de la deuda sindicada de la empresa, que asciende a unos 120 millones de euros.
El pasado 30 de septiembre, Amper llegó a un acuerdo con las 22 entidades financieras que componen su sindicato para la prórroga del 'stand-still', vigente desde 1 de julio. Según este acuerdo, la interrupción de las obligaciones financieras de pago de la deuda permanecería en vigor hasta el 31 de octubre de 2013 y se prorrogaba automáticamente hasta el 16 de diciembre en el caso de que entrara efectivo o la firma desinvirtiera en activos no estratégicos.
Para cumplir con dichas condiciones, Amper vendió a finales de octubre la empresa Epicom por 4,6 millones de euros a la sociedad cotizada Duro Felguera. Esta desinversión supuso a la empresa una minusvalía contable de 7,5 millones de euros.
El grupo indicó en su momento que su intención es proponer a los bancos distintas alternativas para la reestructuración de la deuda y reconoció que la continuidad de las operaciones estaba condicionada a la resolución “satisfactoria” del proceso de refinanciación y a la obtención de fuentes de financiación adicionales que permitan la ejecución del Plan Estratégico 2013-2016 y garantice la “viabilidad de la compañía en el corto, medio y largo plazo”.
“El no poder ejecutar el Plan de Negocio podría tener un impacto relevante en la valoración de los importes recuperables de los fondos de comercio y de los activos por impuesto diferido registrados en el activo del balance de situación que determinaría la existencia de pérdidas por deterioro de los mismos”, advirtió entonces la empresa. 
En paralelo, la compañía anunció en noviembre un Expediente de Regulación de Empleo, que incluye suspensiones temporales de empleo (ERTE) y extinción de contratos (ERE), para un total de 105 trabajadores, que en estos momentos se está negociando con los sindicatos.
De los 105 contratos de trabajo incluidos en el nuevo ERE, 40 son empleados no incluidos en el expediente de 2013, mientras que 65 son contratos que ya habían estado incluidos en el expediente anterior, que afectó a 159 personas, pero que todavía no se han ejecutado.
Este proceso, que la compañía espera llevar a cabo en los primeros seis meses de 2014, afectará a empleados de las divisiones Amper S.A, compuesta actualmente por 60 trabajadores, de Amper Sistemas, con una plantilla de 241 personas, y Landata Comunicaciones de Empresa, con 24 trabajadores.


----------



## xavigomis (15 Dic 2013)

Para mañana que... el ibex para arriba? 
Teóricamente empieza la semana más alcista del calendario es racionalmente hablando... se cumplirá esta vez?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

aun no ha tocado fondo xabi


----------



## Dotierr (15 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tanto como que cuando Alcoa va a hacer una parada programada tiene la obligación de avisar a REE por el impacto que tiene en las redes de distribución.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 17:33 ----------
> 
> ...





No estoy muy esperanzado, no se ha escuchado ningún rumor al respecto, supongo que a las 9:00 de la mañana no se hará oficial, pero como si lo fuera, ya habrá quien lo sepa y dudo que dejen un margen para quien decida salirse o permanecer (fuerte apertura a la baja).


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

Esta gente que se mete los cables de alta tensión por las venas?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=488326

Las eléctricas españolas así como ree y enagas son las mas rentables de toda europa.Como sigan así llegara un punto que se quedaran sin empresas a las que esquilmar.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2013)

para el intelecto

El agujero contable español - Economía Directa 12-12-2013 en mp3 (12/12 a las 19:48:49) 01:13:38 2638991 - iVoox


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta gente que se mete los cables de alta tensión por las venas?
> 
> Soria reconoce que si no hay acuerdo con las eléctricas el recibo subirá un 14%. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Las eléctricas españolas así como ree y enagas son las mas rentables de toda europa.Como sigan así llegara un punto que se quedaran sin empresas a las que esquilmar.



lo subiran un 6-7% ahora y luego más adelante otro 5%

y nos lo venderán bien (en uk ha subido un 9% el gas y la electricidad)

y seguiremos balando


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta gente que se mete los cables de alta tensión por las venas?
> 
> Soria reconoce que si no hay acuerdo con las eléctricas el recibo subirá un 14%. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Las eléctricas españolas así como ree y enagas son las mas rentables de toda europa.Como sigan así llegara un punto que se quedaran sin empresas a las que esquilmar.



pues de seguir asi serán las más quebradas de Europa por default de toduo lo que queda en en país, eso si serán las últimas en quebrar .......


----------



## egarenc (15 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta gente que se mete los cables de alta tensión por las venas?
> 
> Soria reconoce que si no hay acuerdo con las eléctricas el recibo subirá un 14%. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Las eléctricas españolas así como ree y enagas son las mas rentables de toda europa.Como sigan así llegara un punto que se quedaran sin empresas a las que esquilmar.



es un buen motivo para apostar por la eficiencia energética en las industrias, donde hay mucho camino por recorrer(iluminación, clima, motores,....) si te pones a sumar, rápido te vas a ahorros muy interesantes y con retornos asumibles.

....añado: y que se fastidien las eléctricas.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es un buen motivo para apostar por la eficiencia energética en las industrias, donde hay mucho camino por recorrer(iluminación, clima, motores,....) si te pones a sumar, rápido te vas a ahorros muy interesantes y con retornos asumibles.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mas-grandes-y-mejores-ahorro-energetico.html


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues de seguir asi serán las más quebradas de Europa por default de toduo lo que queda en en país, eso si serán las últimas en quebrar .......



Solo hay que comparar el EBITDA y los beneficios de Eon,Rwe,Edf,Edp, con el de Endesa,Iberdrola,Gas natural y como era hace 5 años y como es ahora.Los márgenes y rentabilidades en este país estan totalmente fuera de lugar, eso sin contar cuanta pasta se han llevado Acciona,Abengoa,Acs,FCC....mas las escandalosas tarifas de ree y enagas.No veo a nadie con las narices de plantar cara a este problema, hay demasiada gente chupando del bote.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo hay que comparar el EBITDA y los beneficios de Eon,Rwe,Edf,Edp, con el de Endesa,Iberdrola,Gas natural y como era hace 5 años y como es ahora.Los márgenes y rentabilidades en este país estan totalmente fuera de lugar, eso sin contar cuanta pasta se han llevado Acciona,Abengoa,Acs,FCC....mas las escandalosas tarifas de ree y enagas.No veo a nadie con las narices de plantar cara a este problema, hay demasiada gente chupando del bote.



Ponzi, las eléctricas españolas están en el punto de mira de la ira del pueblo español.

Hacia adelante ya lo ganaron todo, sólo pueden ir a peor.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Dic 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> No estoy muy esperanzado, no se ha escuchado ningún rumor al respecto, supongo que a las 9:00 de la mañana no se hará oficial, pero como si lo fuera, ya habrá quien lo sepa y dudo que dejen un margen para quien decida salirse o permanecer (fuerte apertura a la baja).



El viernes ya se pego un buen spring hacia abajo en la ultima media hora...


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es un buen motivo para apostar por la eficiencia energética en las industrias, donde hay mucho camino por recorrer(iluminación, clima, motores,....) si te pones a sumar, rápido te vas a ahorros muy interesantes y con retornos asumibles.
> 
> ....añado: y que se fastidien las eléctricas.





Esa es la especialidad de Imtech, dos de sus ultimos proyectos son el de Beckton y las salas de pruebas de BMW.El problema la reestructuración que nos vamos a comer por medio.




ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-mas-grandes-y-mejores-ahorro-energetico.html



No des ideas a los castuzos que estos son capaces de decirnos que consumimos por encima de nuestra posibilidades y via real decreto obligarnos a reconstruir las viviendas


----------



## InsiderFX (15 Dic 2013)

De ponerlos corto en alguna eléctrica, cual elegiríais? Cual es la más endeudada y con peor situación financiera? Estoy bastante fuera de ese tema, yo soy de corte más bien corto placiste y técnico.

Otra cosa que puede estar bien son los bancos franceses. Parece ser que algunos están muy apalancados. Corre el rumor de que Societe Genérale está muy muy apalancado, entre 35x-50x y dicho rumor fue confirmado por así decirlo por la propia SocGen al denunciar a los analistas independientes americanos que lo publicaron en sus blogs, acusándoles de difamación, no obstante ellos usaron datos contables públicos de SocGen, finalmente siendo multados por la CNMV francesa.

Si hay el más mínimo rumor con los test de estrés,problema con deuda soberana, ECB, Eslovenia o similares, en SocGen podría haber grandes caídas, ya sabemos que las caídas son rápidas y violentas mientras que las subidas no. Un buen spot para entrar corto.

Estaría bien que los que controláis más de fundamentales y contabilidad dijerais algo sobre las eléctricas españolas y los bancos.



Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, las eléctricas españolas están en el punto de mira de la ira del pueblo español.
> 
> Hacia adelante ya lo ganaron todo, sólo pueden ir a peor.



Con lo cara que esta la electricidad desde luego, como sigan así van a crear su propia curva de Laffer, estamos a un paso de volver a las velas.


----------



## egarenc (15 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, las eléctricas españolas están en el punto de mira de la ira del pueblo español.
> 
> Hacia adelante ya lo ganaron todo, sólo pueden ir a peor.



hacen falta más iniciativas como estas:
Vozpópuli - La OCU consigue in extremis que Holaluz.com ofrezca descuentos a la plataforma de la luz

lo que no entiendo es el poco ahorro anual que representa (25 leuros con respecto a la TUR) teniendo en cuenta que la comercializadora va al pool


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hacen falta más iniciativas como estas:
> Vozpópuli - La OCU consigue in extremis que Holaluz.com ofrezca descuentos a la plataforma de la luz
> 
> lo que no entiendo es el poco ahorro anual que representa (25 leuros con respecto a la TUR) teniendo en cuenta que la comercializadora va al pool



La solución pasa por el autoconsumo, ellos lo saben por eso quieren impedirlo vía RD.El precio de los paneles ahora mismo es de risa, a estos precios en pocos meses ya esta amortizada una instalación.

http://www.prisolar.com/55-paneles-fotovoltaicos?gclid=CMrNhcnxsrsCFQEXwwodBlsAfw

Y ojo que los paneles chinos son aun mas baratos.

http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Gobierno-frena-eficiencia-autoconsumo-energetico_0_159584663.html


----------



## Tono (15 Dic 2013)

Dejad de echar pestes contra las eléctricas, que uno es accionista a largo de Iberdrola y todavía no ha recogido las plusvis. 


Al coforero que pregunta contra cual eléctrica ponerse corto, la respuesta es contra ninguna, ponerse largos ya que la subida que nos van a meter a todos por cojones hará que recuperen lo perdido tras el decretazo del déficit tarifario. Parece ser que las eléctricas amenazan con recurrir a Bruselas este decreto y el gobierno tiene las de perder salvo que permita una subida que deje de incrementar la deuda por déficit tarifario.

El problema de la electricidad en España no es que sea cara, son los puñeteros impuestos que hay que pagar y que podéis ver en vuestros recibos, no sólo se paga el 21%IVA, también hay un recargo del 5% de impuesto eléctrico. Un 26% para un bien de primera necesidad es una barbaridad. Y para una empresa ahogada, el simple recibo de un bar es escandoloso, ni te cuento.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 20:07 ----------

Noticia calentita

El mercado anticipa una subida de la luz en enero cercana al 9%

si el estado avala la deuda del déficit de tarifa, nosostros pagamos su coste en los recibos durante muchos años
si el estado no avala, tenemos subida del 9% en la subasta para que recuperen en 2014 las pérdidas del 2013

De cualquier manera todos salen ganado menos los consumidores, a mayor coste del recibo, mayor beneficio para las eléctricas y mayor recaudación de impuestos.
Perro no come perro y todo esto se veía venir tras el falso enfrentamiento entre gobierno y eléctricas.


----------



## egarenc (15 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La solución pasa por el autoconsumo, ellos lo saben por eso quieren impedirlo vía RD.El precio de los paneles ahora mismo es de risa, a estos precios en pocos meses ya esta amortizada una instalación.
> 
> Paneles Fotovoltaicos - PRISOLAR, Tienda online de Energía Solar
> 
> ...



Ponzi, nos llevan lustros de ventajas que nunca enjuagaremos con estos hdp que dejamos que nos gobiernen. Perdón por la traducción, es de google.

_
En Alemania ya hay más de 1,3 millones de plantas de energía descentralizados. Por encima de todo , los paneles solares en el techo , pero también las plantas de energía en el sótano. El verdadero auge de la energía descentralizada esta sin embargo todavía por venir. De acuerdo con una encuesta reciente punto brillante querer generar su propia electricidad en el futuro , el 76 por ciento de los alemanes . No es de extrañar . Porque mientras la corriente de la red pública será más caro, el precio de los paneles solares y centrales mini - potencia disminuya .


La energía eólica en alta mar y Desertec son el camino equivocado

"La era de las centrales grandes llega a su fin . El futuro es la pequeña planta de energía en su propio sótano ", escribió recientemente en el periodista Daniel Wetzel energía en el mundo. Esta tendencia se confirma con nuestra encuesta. Los paneles solares en el techo , por ejemplo , pagar hoy sin el apoyo del gobierno , si es posible la cantidad de electricidad que se consume localmente.

Proyectos de centrales eléctricas centralizadas son también en el campo de las energías renovables en la dirección equivocada . Parques eólicos marinos grandes o mega- proyectos como Desertec habrían de consolidar el viejo poder, centralizado en el mercado energético único nuevo. No es de extrañar que, sobre todo las grandes corporaciones se involucran en nuevas centrales eléctricas. Estos proyectos de gran escala harían los consumidores la carga de nuevo con cuesta miles de millones . Energía descentralizada es más sentido económico en la actualidad. De este modo, los ciudadanos encuestados llaman ahorro de costes como el principal motivo de su búsqueda de la autonomía energética .

Por tanto, la política energética del nuevo gobierno debe incluir al menos dos desarrollos: Nuestra electricidad no sólo es renovable , también es cada vez más descentralizada . Esta tendencia debe ser incorporado , por ejemplo, en la planificación de las redes de energía .

Enjambre de energía como una solución para el mundo de la energía descentralizada

Con la tendencia hacia la descentralización ha cambiado el papel de los proveedores de energía como punto brillante. En el futuro ya no es el simple suministro de energía en el primer plano , pero la gestión inteligente de las plantas de energía descentralizadas y almacenamiento. Debido a que los paneles solares y centrales mini - eléctricas sólo pueden funcionar económicamente si se integran a la red. Una autonomía energética completa de cada edificio individual o familiar sería simplemente demasiado caro.

Punto brillante está desarrollando una plataforma para la optimización económica y la creación de redes de pequeñas turbinas con el conductor enjambre software. El conductor Swarm determinado a partir del mercado y los datos de consumo , donde la corriente einspielt los mayores ingresos . Alternativamente, puede comercializarse en el mercado de valores , se venden al operador de red como el control o la energía que se consume en la casa . De este modo , el cliente se gana la planta de poder del dinero . Y el enjambre de estaciones de energía descentralizadas y almacenamiento de la batería puede ser controlado de manera que la red permanece estable cualquier momento . Tragaluz pone este concepto con éxito con 900 plantas de energía en casa descentralizados a ._


----------



## xavigomis (15 Dic 2013)

Bankieros...

Ahora en la sexta. 

Esto va para arriba.

Jajaja


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2013)

Ya llegara egarenc, en cuanto alguien en una gran ciudad empiece a usar placas o energias alternativas y la gente vea lo eficientes que son las electricas lo van a tener crudo.Intentar penar el autoconsuno es como intentar poner cercos al aire.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

...resumas...


----------



## paulistano (15 Dic 2013)

Chinito pasese por el catacrock....setrakso y guajiro hoy han estado sembraossssss


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Chinito pasese por el catacrock....setrakso y guajiro hoy han estado sembraossssss



Los datos objetivos que se postean os hunden en la miseria y os acobardan en vuestro mierda zulo sobrevalorado.

Veta pa'llá que está pillando cacho ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Dic 2013)

Repasando correos de trabajo del viernes para mañana, nos han denegado el crédito para una operación con FCC en Panamá. Al parecer la que tienen liada allí es bastante gorda y deben centenares de millones de dólares a proveedores, se creen que pueden hacer como aquí que pagan cuando quieren.
Al margen del balance, 10% de Fondos propios sobre el total del pasivo y pérdidas hasta junio de 607 millones de euros.
Un cadáver, eso sí a la Koplowitz le daba hasta fría.... madre e hija ::


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Repasando correos de trabajo del viernes para mañana, nos han denegado el crédito para una operación con FCC en Panamá. Al parecer la que tienen liada allí es bastante gorda y deben centenares de millones de dólares a proveedores, se creen que pueden hacer como aquí que pagan cuando quieren.
> Al margen del balance, 10% de Fondos propios sobre el total del pasivo y pérdidas hasta junio de 607 millones de euros.
> Un cadáver, eso sí a la Koplowitz le daba hasta fría.... madre e hija ::



Coño!!!!, te veo bien informado. Tiene un macrocomplejo hospitalario que están ya trabajándolo y viene ahora la explotación del mismo. El cash flow no es bueno y los partners tienen que apoquinar dando la cara en el front. No digo más. En el momento en el que veas algo relativo a que les pidan meterse en el equity de una obra ............. veremos qué hacen.

Es conocido por todos que FCC ajusta mucho los precios en las obras porque necesita ganar contratos casi más que Sacyr y arriesgan. Luego la ejecución falla y pocas obras internacionales no tienen totalmente destrozada la P&L.

Ahora entienden por qué digo que la refinanciación es oxigeno para un tiempo pero detrás es el negocio el que tiene que tirar hacia adelante.


El CEO iba a vender muchos activos de cara al final del año pero aún no lo ha hecho. Mientras la refinanciación en estado "pending". Cuidado.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 23:31 ----------

Amper sigue sin dar noticias, mañana se van a cocer hostias a millares.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 23:37 ----------

Por algunos sitios se habla muy pero que muy mal de los resultados del quarter en TimoF. Parece que Brasil se va a pegar una hostia muy importante y que en España sigue el ritmo de destrucción del negocio. En concreto, el ebitda sigue muy alto pero la base del negocio sigue disminuyendo a doble dígito por lo que al final van a terminar ganando el 100% de 0 euros de ingresos. Este tema tiene especial importancia porque impacta mucho, como no podía ser de otra manera, en el número absoluto de euros en la línea de rentabilidad en la P&L que es la que miran los inversores internacionales.

Cuidado, es un negocio que están destruyendo porque por cada euro que ahorran están consiguiendo dejar de ingresar al menos otro euro.

Les comentaré más noticias en breve, en las próximas semanas almuerzo con un sheriff allí. Está hasta los huevos porque no consiguen "virar" la compañía hacia algo dinámico y agresivo en offering.
Se dice por allí que el tremendo ahorro que están consiguiendo se debe entre otros a una inversión raquítica en tecnología de información lo cual está quitando mucha potencia comercial al Negocio. Básicamente, lanzan lo que pueden y por eso están yendo a ofertas básicas y simples. No podrían, aunque quisieran, lanzar ofertas constantemente porque no serían capaces de contratar, provisionar, facturar y hacer postventa. Han perdido fuerza en la diferenciación sobre la flexibilidad de sus sistemas de información.


----------



## paulistano (15 Dic 2013)

Coño, que curioso, hoy he estado de cafe con amiga cuyo jefe es castuzo y me ha comentado por encima algo de un concurso de unos hospitales en Panamá.

Cuando ha dicho concurso lo ha entrecomillado con los deditos....ienso:


La que debe haber ahi montada.

Mandenme un sobrecito...::


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

Obra de unos 500 millones, mucha obra parece porque es enorme y de esas las están haciendo ACS y OHL por encima de los 1,000 millones de USD.

Es conocido de sobra que FCC gana los contratos tirando los precios. Cuando uno se equivoca no pasa nada si hay otras obras bien vendidas. El caso es que ahora todo es importante porque la empresa está creeping among the rubbish.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

brasil el 4ºtrimestre va a ser muy malo para todos los que tengan interesés allí:

podemos hacer una lista?


----------



## Roninn (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ese gráfico muestra que hemos roto un doble techo... así que estamos en subida libre



A corto plazo creo que tenemos doble techo en 1.810 , aunque como dice ghk " yo con el AT me llevo regular".

Graficas y comparativas guanotrofistas del sp tenemos varias a diario desde hace años de cualquier pelaje, la realidad es que el puta no corrige. A veces tengo la sensación que hay un bot corriendo por internet que a la que acumulua 200 comentarios de analistos que juntan "sp" y " corrección" sube el indice un 1%. A esperar el tapering imho.

Y me vuelvo a la trinchera mirando de reojo a las reits.

Saludos,

Pd. Que pinta una elfa el hobbit?::


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por algunos sitios se habla muy pero que muy mal de los resultados del quarter en TimoF. Parece que Brasil se va a pegar una hostia muy importante y que en España sigue el ritmo de destrucción del negocio.



Lo de Brasil no debería sorprender. La cosa es que han subido los tax rates y aparentemente no hay fuga de depósitos (o no que yo vea por internet) pero conozco a gente trabajando alli y lo que me han dicho, y lo que sabemos, es que el modelo de crecimiento es una copia del de aqui. 

Allí llegó de repente el crédito fácil, crecimiento en torno al ladrillo e inversiones fastuosas. Allí ahora están en nuestro particular año 2009: ¿crisis? ¿qué crisis? esto ya va pa'rriba... esto se arregla con infraestructuras públicas como los aves y organización de mundiales y jjoo ¿les suena? ::

El problema de Brasil para las empresas españolas que están allí no serán los resultados de este año. Serán los de los siguientes.

Edit: De hecho me suena que algún ilustre forero del hilo vivia allí, no? Imagino que nos lo podrá confirmar.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 00:31 ----------




Roninn dijo:


> Pd. Que pinta una elfa el hobbit?::



Boobs. Obviamente. Hasta a los frikis les gusta ver tias buenas.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo de Brasil no debería sorprender. La cosa es que han subido los tax rates y aparentemente no hay fuga de depósitos (o no que yo vea por internet) pero conozco a gente trabajando alli y lo que me han dicho, y lo que sabemos, es que el modelo de crecimiento es una copia del de aqui.
> 
> Allí llegó de repente el crédito fácil, crecimiento en torno al ladrillo e inversiones fastuosas. Allí ahora están en nuestro particular año 2009: ¿crisis? ¿qué crisis? esto ya va pa'rriba... esto se arregla con infraestructuras públicas como los aves y organización de mundiales y jjoo ¿les suena? ::
> 
> ...



Si y no. No han subido impuestos (lo que han subido es el tipo de interés, un 9,25 creo), ya eran muy altos, es más, para algunos productos los han bajado, muy pocos, pero algunos me tocan.
Similaridades con espańa todas, con algunas diferencias, no viven del turismo y pueden ser autosuficientes si cierran fronteras. Exportan bastante mmpp, y con la caída del real supongo que más. 
Sigo sin ver problemas en empresas españolas, la mía ya tiene firmados el doble de contratos que este año, y las que conozco algo parecido. 
Eso si, la clase "media" vive a crédito y ahogada con impuestos, y eso es un problema gordo. La corrupción es una barbaridad comparada con España. 
En SP concretamente sigue la fiesta, no se hasta cuando.
La semana que viene a los 10 o 12 vuelos semanales de iberia le se suman 6 de air Europa desde Madrid. Esto no para, de momento.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

hisho, qué has hecho con las amper? llevas mucho?


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si y no. No han subido impuestos (lo que han subido es el tipo de interés, un 9,25 creo), ya eran muy altos, es más, para algunos productos los han bajado, muy pocos, pero algunos me tocan.
> Similaridades con espańa todas, con algunas diferencias, no viven del turismo y pueden ser autosuficientes si cierran fronteras. Exportan bastante mmpp, y con la caída del real supongo que más.
> Sigo sin ver problemas en empresas españolas, la mía ya tiene firmados el doble de contratos que este año, y las que conozco algo parecido.
> Eso si, la clase "media" vive a crédito y ahogada con impuestos, y eso es un problema gordo. La corrupción es una barbaridad comparada con España.
> ...



Jo*er, me refería al interest rate; es lo que tiene escribir sobre economía un domingo a estas horas :ouch:

Igualmente, me comentaron que había una burbuja inmobiliaria del copón. Entiendo que esto sí es verdad ienso:

Y yo ya he visto varias noticias de empresas a las que Brasil les pesa; he encontrado estos pero recuerdo otras compañias: 

Endesa gana el 23,3 por ciento menos hasta marzo lastrada por los nuevos impuestos - elEconomista.es

De Elecnor pone que es por el tipo de cambio con el real, lo mismo que Telefónica casualmente
Elecnor gana un 33 % menos hasta septiembre lastrada por la reforma eléctrica ? Producción y distribución de electricidad ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Producción y distribución de electricidad en lainformacion.com

Telefnica gana 3.145 millones de euros, el 9% menos, lastrada por el tipo de cambio

Pero sobre todo recuerdo cuando estuve metido en Mapfre y se publicaron resutlados, que fueron bastante peores por el mercado brasileño. Pero no encuentro enlace.


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Jo*er, me refería al interest rate; es lo que tiene escribir sobre economía un domingo a estas horas :ouch:
> 
> Igualmente, me comentaron que había una burbuja inmobiliaria del copón. Entiendo que esto sí es verdad ienso:
> 
> ...




Cuidado con los tipos de cambio porque afecta la cuenta de resultados analítica pero no tanto al cash flow real porque no necesariamente esos reales tiene que ser cambiados a euros.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con los tipos de cambio porque afecta la cuenta de resultados analítica pero no tanto al cash flow real porque no necesariamente esos reales tiene que ser cambiados a euros.



Lo sé. El que no encuentro es el de Mapfre del 1T creo que era, donde se dió un buen batacazo porque esperaban mejores resultados de Brasil.

De todas formas es curioso. Recuerdo perfectamente haber leido noticias sobre desinversiones en Brasil y los Brics en general, y cómo empezaban a desinflarse sus datos macro. Sin embargo, ahora que googleo, todo son buenas noticias ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Emilio Botín afirma que Brasil es fundamental para Banco Santander


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Emilio Botín afirma que Brasil es fundamental para Banco Santander



eso no quiere decir que vaya a ganar dinero.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Oid esto, en Chile:

PULSO

En 2005, el 30% de los autos que se vendieron eran construidos en Brasil (16%) y Argentina (14%). 
Sin embargo, el año pasado los vehículos de origen brasileño sólo constituyeron el 2% de las ventas y, en el caso del país trasandino, la participación cayo abismalmente a sólo un 1%.

TLC con Asia y aranceles. o lo que queráis. pero es el dato

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 18:22 ----------

por cierto hannibal, tecnocom, tiene un rebote ahora  no es coña
las dos últimas velas parece que indican cambio de tendencia, pero veremos cuánto alcanza ese cambio. Y lo mismo en Natraceutical


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> por cierto hannibal, tecnocom, tiene un rebote ahora  no es coña
> las dos últimas velas parece que indican cambio de tendencia, pero veremos cuánto alcanza ese cambio. Y lo mismo en Natraceutical



Ni con un palo hoyga :::: mi autoestima y seguridad en mí mismo debe aumentar mucho para que ponga un euro en esa henpresah.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hisho, qué has hecho con las amper? llevas mucho?




Unos 8.000 eypos...las aguanto. Sigo creyendo que refinancian. Veremos si no me la juega Bañuelos y le tengo que hacer un hueco entre las cejas al hijoputa.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 02:57 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con los tipos de cambio porque afecta la cuenta de resultados analítica pero no tanto al cash flow real porque no necesariamente esos reales tiene que ser cambiados a euros.




Depende, como tengas facturas o deudas en otra moneda, como casi todas las multinacionales españolas, se te están encareciendo. Y te minoran el resultado de la analítica.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 03:01 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Jo*er, me refería al interest rate; es lo que tiene escribir sobre economía un domingo a estas horas :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

yo pondría stop en 0,95-96

ya sé que no vale mucho el AT pero es un fibo de la proyección bajista

por si abre con hueco o así

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 19:09 ----------

Interstitial - elmundo.es


ojo Johnson & Johnson ASR





hannibal: lo de tecnocom 1,17 el 17... en breve tocará, aún no.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

noticia importante:



La taiwanesa *Advanced Semiconductor Engineering Inc. (ASE), la mayor empresa del mundo en empaquetado y revisión de circuitos integrados, afronta la amenaza de cierre *por los vertidos de desechos con metales pesados y acidez en un arroyo del sur de Taiwán.

*"El cierre de ASE, que controla un tercio de los test y empaquetado de circuitos integrados del mundo*, afectaría a la cadena de suministro de semiconductores, clave para la fabricación de* ordenadores y teléfonos móviles"*, dijo hoy, a la prensa en Taipei, el presidente de Macronix International, Lu Chih-yuan.

Investigadores de la policía del sur de Taiwán han realizado registros en las oficinas y fábricas de ASE y se han incautado de documentos y registros informáticos para aclarar la responsabilidad de la empresa en el vertido de desechos tóxicos en su complejo industrial en Nanzih, distrito de Kaohsiung.

Los vertidos de desechos tóxicos amenazan con contaminar al río que alimenta de agua a cultivos agrícolas y piscifactoría cercanos al arroyo Houjin.

Hasta la fecha, se ha multado con 600.000 dólares taiwaneses (20.237 dólares) a la empresa, se ha detenido al director de la planta K7 de ASE y se ha interrogado al vicepresidente de la empresa, Lin Hsien-tang.

El Buró de Protección del Medio Ambiente ha dado cuatro días más a ASE para que explique lo sucedido y ha amenazado con el cierre de la planta, en caso de no recibir una explicación satisfactoria.

ASE tiene unos 20.000 empleados, de los que 5.000 trabajan en su fábrica K7, que es la responsable del nueve por ciento aproximado del total de sus ventas.

*Importantes empresas mundiales del diseño de semiconductores, como las estadounidenses Qualcom Inc. y Marvell Tecnology Corp. o la taiwanesa MediaTek Inc. son clientes de ASE.*

*Las rivales de ASE, Amkor Technology Inc. de Corea del Sur y STATS-ChipPAC Ltd. de Singapur son las que más se beneficiarían del cierre de la factoría de ASE en Kaohsiung. EFECOM*


----------



## pirivi-parava (16 Dic 2013)

oseznos, hos himboko

hay que romper el euro en colonial y caer un 30%

esta es las semana


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Dic 2013)

joerrrrrrrrrr que susto.... en mi plataforma me han cambiado los titulos de ezentis 4 a 1 pero la cotizacion sigue siendo la del viernes cierre, por lo que en este momento me aparece una perdida del 75%. Espero que esto se arregle cuando abra el mercado....


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Ereccion matutina....

Bankia en 1,07

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 08:50 ----------

Joder otra vez la subasta en 1,032.....que raro.....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ereccion matutina....
> 
> Bankia en 1,07
> 
> ...



hay que superar 1,07 cuanto antes


----------



## moisty70 (16 Dic 2013)

Queda claro lo de amper o ese 7% no es definitivo ¿??


----------



## amago45 (16 Dic 2013)

Primera subasta de volatilidad de la mañana en Amper ... ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Oid esto, en Chile:
> 
> PULSO
> 
> ...




hannibal hannibal, te falla el timming


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Hay que haser rentavle la platita de los impuestos hispanos. Bankia powah.

Asin nos va.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Primera subasta de volatilidad de la mañana en Amper ... ienso:



Mucho volumen en amper


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

el viernes también movió

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 02:33 ----------

un favorcete, alguien puede mirarme manos fuertes si entran en ntc?

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 02:35 ----------

vaya golpe las cíclicas!


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Estaremos atentos al FOMC esta semana, puede ser el comienzo del rally de fin de anyo.

Suerte.


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Posis en bankia para asustar a gacelas, bien, bien....


----------



## juanfer (16 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Estaremos atentos al FOMC esta semana, puede ser el comienzo del rally de fin de anyo.
> 
> Suerte.



Esta semana es un full, demasiado interesante para mi gusto.

Lunes draghi
Martes FOMC Reunion
Miercoles FOMC discurso 
Miercoles Berni discurso
Viernes Vencimiento trimestral.


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Veremos que tienen preparado compi, me huelo a chupinazo, pero usa no ha corregido demasiado como para causar miedo.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal hannibal, te falla el timming



Tengo cero liquidez. Pero incluso teniéndola seguiría sin fiarme )


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Ibex en modo cohete. Ya estamos otra vez igual. Asco de puto indice.

Nos vemos en los 9400 al mediodia. Voy a hacer que trabajo, en la que es mi ultima semana de curro (del 20 al 31 vacaciones forzosas).


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

ánimo bankieros, ya hemos superado máximos del viernes


ahora a por el 1,06

NTC +8% (fap fap)


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Posis en bankia para asustar a gacelas, bien, bien....




Se veía venir:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 10:27 ----------

1200k en 1.05....amonoh!!!


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

sería muy alcista pasar el 1,06 y tocar al menos el 1.08, cerrando por arriba.

aunque me conformo hoy con el 1,06 y el 1,08-1,10 mañana 

Nos daría un objetivo de 1,17 rápidete, con corrección previa después del 1,10


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

Dia lidera las subidas por esto: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-finanzas/noticias/5396364/12/13/DIA-negocia-la-compra-de-la-cadena-de-supermercados-El-Arbol.html


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dia lidera las subidas por esto: DIA negocia la compra de la cadena de supermercados El Árbol - elEconomista.es



pero dia no es de carrefour?
DIA pasaría a ser la tercera compañía en el sector de la distribución, por detrás de Mercadona y Carrefour.



casualmente rebota en el 6,11 cof cof, 23% de tooooda la subida

a ver los 6.40 aprox qué tal 

eh hannibal


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero dia no es de carrefour?
> DIA pasaría a ser la tercera compañía en el sector de la distribución, por detrás de Mercadona y Carrefour.
> 
> 
> ...




nO, DIA NO ES DE CARREFOUR.

Se escindió o algo así....en la wiki viene....lo estuve mirando hace unos días cuando a los amigos nos surgió esa misma duda.


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Hola que tal?? ke asei hermanoh.

Viene el rally.

Carronya bankiera a todo gas. Ojala nos peten al maximo.


----------



## Krim (16 Dic 2013)

Que animales. Pero que brutos. Esperate que aún nos deben el nivel del Fran. A ver si se lo cobran mañana

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Dic 2013)

Amper en plano despues de caer un -7%


----------



## Robopoli (16 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joerrrrrrrrrr que susto.... en mi plataforma me han cambiado los titulos de ezentis 4 a 1 pero la cotizacion sigue siendo la del viernes cierre, por lo que en este momento me aparece una perdida del 75%. Espero que esto se arregle cuando abra el mercado....



Huele a selfbank...
Les pasan esas cosas con cierta frecuencia y sobre todo si operas en otras divisas 

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 11:26 ----------

Por cierto que acabo de conectarme y vaya peponeo... Será que ya viene el rally?


----------



## Dotierr (16 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Amper en plano despues de caer un -7%



Yo me he salido con pérdidas, esto se ha convertido en un cara o cruz, creo debo estar fuera, está peligrosa la situación. Suerte!


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Dic 2013)

la subida ha sido sin ruptura de volumen...

ha habido pequeños que se han puesto cortos, pero parece que les han saltado los stops

con tanto dato esta semana + vencimientos, seguro meten muchos bandazos de éstos, si bien creo que alguno romperá por abajo...


----------



## Krim (16 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> la subida ha sido sin ruptura de volumen...
> 
> ha habido pequeños que se han puesto cortos, pero parece que les han saltado los stops
> 
> con tanto dato esta semana + vencimientos, seguro meten muchos bandazos de éstos, si bien creo que alguno romperá por abajo...



Hamijo pues sumando eso a lo del Maese...creo que yo me daría mus.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Hora bruja coming, movimiento a las doce. Semana de vencimiento, todo puede pasar.

Observen al dax, han pisado el acelerador. A por los 150.

Selfblow.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

Gallardn sufre un accidente domstico y se rompe dos costillas. Ideal

.... .... ... 

¿Como cojones se parte uno dos costillas en un accidente doméstico?








::


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Es loque decían en otro post, que sería esquiando y dicen que es accidente doméstico para no tocar los webos al personal....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es loque decían en otro post, que sería esquiando y dicen que es accidente doméstico para no tocar los webos al personal....



O una narco-paliza... eso si que sería jrande!


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gallardn sufre un accidente domstico y se rompe dos costillas. Ideal
> 
> .... .... ...
> 
> ...



joerrr, nunca has hecho el salto del tigre???????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joerrr, nunca has hecho el salto del tigre???????



Armarios empotrados, soy más del salto lagartija


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joerrr, nunca has hecho el salto del tigre???????



el tisquismiquis va a hacer el salto del tigre, sí
Para eso hace falta un buen colchón de carne debajo.

Buenos y bankieros días.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2013)

Puta merde..!! me ha saltado el stop en Amper. operación desastrosa del año. (


----------



## aitor33 (16 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Puta merde..!! me ha saltado el stop en Amper. operación desastrosa del año. (



Buenos días otro que se sube al carro de las pérdidas en amper, la peor operación del año. El viernes cinco minutos antes del cierre me pareció tanta la tensión que puse la orden de venta a 1.10 esperando a cambiarla a mercado si veia que no entraba. Sobran días y acciones para invertir sin tener que jugársela a cara o cruz.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero dia no es de carrefour?
> DIA pasaría a ser la tercera compañía en el sector de la distribución, por detrás de Mercadona y Carrefour.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo siempre creí que Dia era francesa, auqnue lo de Carrefour nunca lo había oido. De hecho, lo he buscado y me sale esto:

_DIA es una cadena de distribución nacida en España en 1979 tras la apertura de su primera tienda en Madrid.

Todo un referente en el sector de la alimentación, el Grupo DIA es hoy una compañía internacional que cuenta con 47.557 empleados que trabajan para los 6.833 establecimientos que la compañía tiene repartidos entre España, Francia (bajo la enseña ED y DIA), Portugal (con el nombre de Minipreço), Turquía, Argentina, Brasil y China ( también con la marca DIA).

En total, 4.249 son tiendas propias y más de 2.584 funcionan en régimen de franquicia, datos que convierten a DIA en la tercera empresa franquiciadora de Europa en el sector alimentación y la primera de España*. Para abastecer a esta red de tiendas, la compañía cuenta con 45 plataformas logísticas que ocupan casi 900.000 m² de superficie a lo largo de todos los países en los que el grupo opera. _

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de DIA-DISTRIBUIDORA INT. DE ALIMENT. S.A.

Sobre el fibo, ya le dije por privado que yo no sé de dónde carajo saca el 6,11, no lo veo ienso:


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Dic 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hamijo pues sumando eso a lo del Maese...creo que yo me daría mus.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



la verdad es que mucho de lo que comentó pollastre también me salen en los gráficos...

por ejemplo, ese nivel de 9140f... parace que esa zona la tienen muy en cuenta a la hora de posicionarse, pues vendieron dos paquetes ahí y no los han recomprado........ y ahora está a punto de saltarme un aviso (aún sin confirmar) de que están vendiendo otro paquete en esta zona (9120-9130f)


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Dic 2013)

Arrancan diez días de huelga en Intereconomía en protesta por una situación "insostenible" - Ecoteuve.es

esto ya es el fin, INTERECONOMIA en huelga......


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

pues hannibal, funciona. igual dentro de la última onda?

ahora no puedo. estoy comprando books con el bono cultura de la dipu este que he comprado a las 8.30

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 05:50 ----------

igual lo que ahora parece malo, luego es bueno.

yo pensaba asi de MTS hace unos dias por vender y luego veía que reaccionaba pero el tiempo me ha hecho decir fiuuu


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo siempre creí que Dia era francesa, auqnue lo de Carrefour nunca lo había oido. De hecho, lo he buscado y me sale esto:
> 
> _DIA es una cadena de distribución nacida en España en 1979 tras la apertura de su primera tienda en Madrid.
> 
> ...



DIA pertenecía a Carrefour hasta que hace 2 años creo realizó una operación de SPIN-OFF y la separó del grupo repartiendo las acciones entre los accionistas de Carrerfour, entre los que me encontraba. Motivo? NPI.


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Posis en bankia de nuevo para asustar gacelas, a ver si consolidamos el 1,05....


----------



## aitor33 (16 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Arrancan diez días de huelga en Intereconomía en protesta por una situación "insostenible" - Ecoteuve.es
> 
> esto ya es el fin, INTERECONOMIA en huelga......



Trabajadores de Intereconomía: Vaya mierda vivir contando mentiras y vendiendo su dignidad como personas y os encontráis con esto... En este país hasta que no nos toca se coopera con el poder castoso a más no poder y al final resulta que hemos vendido el alma al diablo a cambio de dos cuencos de arroz.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Dic 2013)

pues lo mismo que con canal 9...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

antes no he dicho. pero mapfre pinta bien.

y el libro del brokee pizzero triatleta en el top de mas vendidos en la librería

jojo


----------



## mpbk (16 Dic 2013)

esos largos daxxxxxxx

si tengo un poco suerte no me saltará el stop que lo he ajustado, que subidón hoy, sacabó la corrección


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> esos largos daxxxxxxx
> 
> si tengo un poco suerte no me saltará el stop que lo he ajustado, que subidón hoy, sacabó la corrección



yo creo que nos queda otro susto semanal


----------



## mpbk (16 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> esos largos daxxxxxxx
> 
> si tengo un poco suerte no me saltará el stop que lo he ajustado, que subidón hoy, sacabó la corrección



muxo vol....viene corrección


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Posis en bankia de nuevo para asustar gacelas, a ver si consolidamos el 1,05....



¿a qué le llamas posis asustagacelas?

La última semana de diciembre tengo el vencimiento de los depósitos a plazo. Están, o mejor dicho estaban, entre un 3 y un 3,5% de interés. No hay forma de conseguir ahora más del 1,75% lo que prácticamente implica perder dinero con la inflación tras la mordida del 21% del IRPF.
Siempre he seguido la norma del 50% renta fija/variable, pero es que así no se puede...
¿alguien más en esta situación?

Esto es lo que hay hoy en el mercado:








Los mejores depsitos a un ao, Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansin.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> el tisquismiquis va a hacer el salto del tigre, sí
> Para eso hace falta un buen colchón de carne debajo.
> 
> Buenos y bankieros días.



La carne en barra te la dejo para ti enterita... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (16 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> muxo vol....viene corrección



venia un abc.....bueno 10€ que he perdido o dejado de ganar...

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 13:26 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿a qué le llamas posis asustagacelas?
> 
> La última semana de diciembre tengo el vencimiento de los depósitos a plazo. Están, o mejor dicho estaban, entre un 3 y un 3,5% de interés. No hay forma de conseguir ahora más del 1,75% lo que prácticamente implica perder dinero con la inflación tras la mordida del 21% del IRPF.
> Siempre he seguido la norma del 50% renta fija/variable, pero es que así no se puede...
> ...



de pena

yo lo he metio a 6 meses en el sabadell al 3%.....en junio a ver que pasa, puede que estén más bajos que ahora........

y un 10% del dinero en bolsa, que rente un 20-30%


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2013)

Velón verde en natraceutical y con vol!!.

Esta es la buena para romper los 0,3e.???


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Siempre he seguido la norma del 50% renta fija/variable, pero es que así no se puede...



¿tiene algo de metales? Hiperinflación is coming...


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La carne en barra te la dejo para ti enterita... ::



Como de todo si el hambre aprieta y a dos carrillos. Así después también se aprecia mejor el bocado gourmet. 

Hablando en ahora en serio yo fisuré una costilla en casa bajando las escaleras en un resbalón tonto y eso que tengo unas escaleras anchas de madera. Mi hermano que tiene en el dúplex una escalera estrecha de caracol fracturó un tobillo, la mayor parte de los accidentes tienen lugar en el hogar.
Otra cosa es que dos ex-contables del PP últimamente hayan sufrido traumatismos cerebrales en la acera a la puerta de su casa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2013)

Feliz comienzo de rally de navidad,

esperemos que este sea el comienzo de un prospero rally de fin de año y comienzo de año nuevo que aumente el valor de la cartera de forma sustanciosa.

Siempre se ha dicho que cuando el frio viene, la cartera abriga` tie que estar.


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿tiene algo de metales? Hiperinflación is coming...



eso no se come, prefiero latunes ::


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Velón verde en natraceutical y con vol!!.
> 
> Esta es la buena para romper los 0,3e.???



vaaaaaamooooos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿tiene algo de metales? Hiperinflación is coming...



Le vale el acero de las factorias de BMW...8:

Y ya que sacan el tema, sic, me gustaria compartir el siguiente enlace de una pagina fiable donde las haya, sic2.

BMW M3 - BMW M4. Informacion, prestaciones, datos tecnicos, suspension, motor, imagenes, precio. km77.com

+18


Spoiler













---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 13:44 ----------

Börsenprofi Lingohr:


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Dic 2013)

Lo de Arcelor de hoy tiene explicación? Menos mal que el resto va verde


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿a qué le llamas posis asustagacelas?
> 
> La última semana de diciembre tengo el vencimiento de los depósitos a plazo. Están, o mejor dicho estaban, entre un 3 y un 3,5% de interés. No hay forma de conseguir ahora más del 1,75% lo que prácticamente implica perder dinero con la inflación tras la mordida del 21% del IRPF.
> Siempre he seguido la norma del 50% renta fija/variable, pero es que así no se puede...
> ...



Yo estoy como usted, regla del 70% fijo, que soy mas mayor o 

Vista la situación, dividí la renta fija en dos partes y con una de ellas Opté por un fondo garantizado de bankinter que al menos no pierdo y me dan el 60% de la subida del euro stox , es una formula mixta, mantengo el capital inicial, arriesgo perder el mísero 1,75 de los depósitos pero puedo ganar algo más. Ah y con ventana mensual para sacarlo. 

Se ajusta a mi perfil.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 13:53 ----------

Por cierto, ¿que fue del gato? Y del plimo


Dijeron algo de despedida o desaparecieron si más. 

Un par de post al día si que los echo en falta, más no que se ponía pesado cuando iba beodo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Como de todo si el hambre aprieta y a dos carrillos. Así después también se aprecia mejor el bocado gourmet.
> 
> ......



Carne en barra?, flauta de un solo agujero?chorizo de almendralejo? :

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo estoy como usted, regla del 70% fijo, que soy mas mayor o
> 
> Vista la situación, dividí la renta fija en dos partes y con una de ellas Opté por un fondo garantizado de bankinter que al menos no pierdo y me dan el 60% de la subida del euro stox , es una formula mixta, mantengo el capital inicial, arriesgo perder el mísero 1,75 de los depósitos pero puedo ganar algo más. Ah y con ventana mensual para sacarlo.
> 
> Se ajusta a mi perfil.



No nos tratemos de usted 

Nunca he tenido buenas experiencias con los fondos 'garantizados' de los bancos. Incluso cuando la bolsa no paraba de subir hasta los 16000, que tuve un par de ellos, gané menos que con depósitos normales.
Tal vez me decante por primera vez en mi vida por acciones americanas, tipo Coca-Cola o J&J. Dividendo y tranquilidad. 
¿En USA también le aplican algún tipo de impuesto a los dividendos?¿Son difíciles de recuperar las retenciones de hacienda aquí?


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Ahi va usa, a por el pepinazo de la semana. Menuda trolleada que van a pegar entre el martes y miercoles.

Mejor mirar. SP 1790 como poco para hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2013)

PAU-Listaco he dejado un mensajito al sargento en el catacrock. Creo que esta errado y es necesario que entre todos le hagamos ver el buen camino como muestra de nuestra gratitud al incluirnos durante un tiempo en su trinchera.


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿a qué le llamas posis asustagacelas?




A cuando una gacela mira las posis de bankia a las que le da derecho el broker, esto es, las 5 posis de compra y de venta....y lo que ve es que hay x órdenes de compra y en el otro lado hay 5x órdenes de venta.

La gacela piensa...."joder, esto no sube ni de coña, 200k acciones cada céntimo que suba esto....bah, vendo...."

Me pasó en los tiempos de tradear con bankia hace unos meses....fíjate ahora....habría que estar loco para comprar con esas posis...pues me juego una caña a que los 900k títulos que nos separan del 1,055 se esfuman como si nadaienso:

Espero por el bien del hilo :


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Carne en barra?, flauta de un solo agujero?chorizo de almendralejo? :



Hablaba más bien de mujeres redondas, con sus chichas bien puestas y puntos de sujeción amplios para que no se escurran cuando las tienes bien agarrás.
Hasta donde yo sé no soy gay, pero tampoco lo descarto, en esta vida hay que estar abierto a todo. 
Quien sabe a lo mejor algún día lo pruebo y me gusta.
...el problema sería si después de probarlo no me gusta ::

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 14:09 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> A cuando una gacela mira las posis de bankia a las que le da derecho el broker, esto es, las 5 posis de compra y de venta....y lo que ve es que hay x órdenes de compra y en el otro lado hay 5x órdenes de venta.
> 
> La gacela piensa...."joder, esto no sube ni de coña, 200k acciones cada céntimo que suba esto....bah, vendo...."
> 
> ...



la mayor parte de esas posiciones son de pega, el típico truco para calentar y luego desaparecen sin más
ahí la tienes ya como un cohete :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PAU-Listaco he dejado un mensajito al sargento en el catacrock. Creo que esta errado y es necesario que entre todos le hagamos ver el buen camino como muestra de nuestra gratitud al incluirnos durante un tiempo en su trinchera.



Poco a poco.

Hace unas semanas ya fue a Las Tablas a comerse una hamburguesa gourmet en la hamburguesería más wannabe de Madrid.

Algo comentó de una bici, parece ser que ahora da vueltas al anillo ciclista para conocer mejor los PAUS Norteños.

Lo próximo es ir a jugar al Paddle al Club de la Raqueta de Montecarmelo.

Lo dicho, poco a poco...


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Quien sabe a lo mejor algún día lo pruebo y me gusta.
> ...el problema sería si después de probarlo no me gusta ::





me pasa lo mismito con el sabor "pitufo" de la heladería 

no creo que llegue a probarlo en la vida 

y ésta es mi contribución diaria al hilo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Feliz comienzo de rally de navidad,*
> 
> esperemos que este sea el comienzo de un prospero rally de fin de año y comienzo de año nuevo que aumente el valor de la cartera de forma sustanciosa.
> 
> Siempre se ha dicho que cuando el frio viene, la cartera abriga` tie que estar.



¿de verdad?

::

Todavía pienso que queda lija para un buen lote de ojales...


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> la mayor parte de esas posiciones son de pega, el típico truco para calentar y luego desaparecen sin más
> ahí la tienes ya como un cohete :Aplauso:



Me había emocionado.....jaja, sigue igual que cuando he escrito el mensaje....en el 5.....hay que superarlo cohone!!8:


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco a poco.
> 
> Hace unas semanas ya fue a Las Tablas a comerse una hamburguesa gourmet en la hamburguesería más wannabe de Madrid.
> 
> ...



Si Bertok es buena gente al final. 
Hasta acabará por intimar con todas esas multiculturas que enriquecen la zona.


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si Bertok es buena gente al final.
> Hasta acabará por intimar con todas esas multiculturas que enriquecen la zona.



Me da más miedo el autóctono que puebla la barriada de bertok que la multiculturalidad, mira lo que te digo, Tono. 

Pero bueno, eso iría en el otro hilo... Lol



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si Bertok es buena gente al final.
> Hasta acabará por intimar con todas esas multiculturas que enriquecen la zona.



Y, a todo esto, ¿dónde vive bertok?, ¿lo ha dicho alguna vez? Porque la referencia a General Ricardos no puede resultar más inquietante ...


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

que se nos va arriba bankia, pasito a pasito sin aflojar 
A las gamesas parece que les ha ido peor con su entrada al IBEX.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 14:32 ----------




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Y, a todo esto, ¿dónde vive bertok?, ¿lo ha dicho alguna vez? Porque la referencia a General Ricardos no puede resultar más inquietante ...



y lo más importante
¿cuanto paga de hipoteca y a cuantos años?


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Y, a todo esto, ¿dónde vive bertok?, ¿lo ha dicho alguna vez? Porque la referencia a General Ricardos no puede resultar más inquietante ...



Lógico que le tenga manía a los wannabes premium de Sanguijarro y MonteCanelo; General Ricardos es una zona de lo más "in" e ideal para criar renacuajos. Concretamente, me han dicho que al lado del Parque de San Isidro hay unas viviendas que han habitado por la fuerza unas gentes muy majas, y que el resto del barrio es un ejemplo de convivencia intercultural ::


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Datos malos usa, bolsas up. Ya veis como va el negocio, aun asi riendo las gracias.

Disfrutenlo, todos acabaremos igual.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Dic 2013)

pues yo hoy me voy a jugar al padeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllll en el colegio el Valle por las tablas....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Ya se está informando por el hintenec? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-160.html#post10524293


:X


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Un millón a la venta en 6....de bankia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ya se está informando por el hintenec?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-160.html#post10524293
> 
> ...



you're so damned evil 
la típica conducta española de 'calumnia que algo queda'

todos sabemos que esa publi refleja lo que el programa advierte sobre el texto

déjame disfrutar del 3,40% de bankia 

y del 0,80 de ferrovial :Aplauso:
y del 1,40 de iberdrola :Baile:


----------



## aitor33 (16 Dic 2013)

Vaya subida que lleva Prisa y mira que hoy por la mañana me faltó nada paa entrar, últimamente me puede demasiado el miedo y no doy una::


----------



## inversobres (16 Dic 2013)

Hola ke asen, 2.0. 1790 en marcha. Vamos al guanazo.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 15:55 ----------

Apertura peponica y regla de janus, vamos a los 1800 sp de nuevo.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 15:58 ----------

9450 ibexianos, 200 pipos desde minimos. Se hizo el silencio en el hilo. 

Ale a relajar esfinteres y disfrutar.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## sr.anus (16 Dic 2013)

un pequeño rebote y estais euforicos, esto si no pasa de los 9600 tiene pinta bajista de pelotas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Dic 2013)

Esto no pasa de 9460.


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Dic 2013)

vaya subida...

difícil saber si vendieron... al cierre se verá

se ven muchas guarrerías en los volúmenes y es muy difícil de "leerlo"...

lo que sí se ve más claro es que no han recomprado...


----------



## Krim (16 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> un pequeño rebote y estais euforicos, esto si no pasa de los 9600 tiene pinta bajista de pelotas



De hecho, yo diría que lo hace pintar peor, el despioje bajista es de libro...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Eran las 17:15 y llevaba bankia un rato con posis asustagacelas, y una voz me decía....

"Pauli, pon un mensajito con tu matraca de las posis gaceleras, ahora más que nunca....da el coñazo, da el coñazo...."


Total, que taza de café en mano, me resistí, no sé cómo a dar la barrila con eso, más que nada porque todo el hilo lleva bankias no dan tanto la paliza, además podía salir mal, pero una vez más, ahí está el resultado8:

Sí quiero comentar que ahora mismo está la robasta en 1,07.

Precio al que curiosamente se han cruzado ordenes esta mañana en la subasta.

Tal vez están relacionados?ienso:

Anyway, enhorabuena bankieros...donpepito pase a saludar coño!:bla:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eran las 17:15 y llevaba bankia un rato con posis asustagacelas, y una voz me decía....
> 
> "Pauli, pon un mensajito con tu matraca de las posis gaceleras, ahora más que nunca....da el coñazo, da el coñazo...."
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, se ha convertido usted en un ejperto en Bankia.


----------



## paulistano (16 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes, se ha convertido usted en un ejperto en Bankia.



Ejpertito, ejpertito....:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Dic 2013)

Broma. Aunque no escribo, cuando puedo lesleo. Suerte, a ver si le pegáis un buen bocado.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PAU-Listaco he dejado un mensajito al sargento en el catacrock. Creo que esta errado y es necesario que entre todos le hagamos ver el buen camino como muestra de nuestra gratitud al incluirnos durante un tiempo en su trinchera.



Valde-bobos nuevo Hyde Park One :XX::XX::XX: entre otras muchas cosas les falta la tienda de McLaren ....::

Cierto es que el nivel de timo en Valde-bobos es menor que en el resto de PAUs pero no deja de ser algo nuevo que se queda a medias


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2013)

Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos.....


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Y, a todo esto, ¿dónde vive bertok?, ¿lo ha dicho alguna vez? Porque la referencia a General Ricardos no puede resultar más inquietante ...



En el único sitio que quedará en pie. El miedo se asusta al entrar ::


----------



## davinci (16 Dic 2013)

Toma PRISA. Camino de la recuperación, bandazo a bandazo. Si llega pronto a 1€ será un gran detalle


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo hoy me voy a jugar al padeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllll en el colegio el Valle por las tablas....


----------



## moisty70 (16 Dic 2013)

amper sigue igual hasta 17 febrero, pos vaya, ha salido canto en la moneda.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Dic 2013)

Vengo ahora de pasear los niños y me encuentro con un +20% de Urbas y nadie que lo comente ..... :8::8::8:

Que pasa? que esto va paaaaa harribaaaa como dice Ramerojoy ?????


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Dic 2013)

La Conga de los Bankias .....
Va y viene....
Pa riba 

Pongan el dibujito plis.....


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Dic 2013)

Up Santas!!


----------



## amago45 (16 Dic 2013)

Hecho Relevante de AMPER, el stand still sigue has el 17 de febrero ... y ya tal ...
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={57fa46ee-fa3f-4427-bf22-f978201c9e2c}

otra patada alante de Bañuelos. Mi opinión es que ya está pactada la refinanciación, pero tiene que seguir aligerando balance. 2 meses más y lo sabremos


----------



## Dotierr (16 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Hecho Relevante de AMPER, el stand still sigue has el 17 de febrero ... y ya tal ...
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={57fa46ee-fa3f-4427-bf22-f978201c9e2c}
> 
> otra patada alante de Bañuelos. Mi opinión es que ya está pactada la refinanciación, pero tiene que seguir aligerando balance. 2 meses más y lo sabremos



Más incertidumbre...


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (16 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La Conga de los Bankias .....
> Va y viene....
> Pa riba
> 
> Pongan el dibujito plis.....



Sus deseos...







Veremos como sigue el culebrón, no creo que haya terminado el tramo de curvas.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Toma PRISA. Camino de la recuperación, bandazo a bandazo. Si llega pronto a 1€ será un gran detalle



dia redondo:

prisa
natraceutical

bankia
abengoa
atresmedia

tecnocom
ercros 




solo me conecto para decir que es el primer día que tengo toda mi cartera en verde. Sin duda el mejor día del año. 

Así que mañana será el peor :


----------



## Tono (16 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La Conga de los Bankias .....
> Va y viene....
> Pa riba
> 
> Pongan el dibujito plis.....



la ocasión lo merece :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

y puede que ercros remonte y todo.
creo que tiene una vela alcista


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2013)

Hoy lo de Amper me ha dejao jodido. me salta el stop en 1e.!! el minimo de la jornada. Y ahora sale esto para darle vidilla al valor
Amper consigue ampliar el plazo para renegociar su deuda,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com

Y mira que pensé en ponerlo a 0,99e!!!

Gacelada total!!!

Pd: si , ya se..al foro hay que venir llorao...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Hecho Relevante de AMPER, el stand still sigue has el 17 de febrero ... y ya tal ...
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={57fa46ee-fa3f-4427-bf22-f978201c9e2c}
> 
> otra patada alante de Bañuelos. Mi opinión es que ya está pactada la refinanciación, pero tiene que seguir aligerando balance. 2 meses más y lo sabremos



Personalmente estoy fuera de amper, pero no me planteria entrar precisamente porque el valor puede seguir cayendo con fuerza mientras no se refinancie.


----------



## Geyperman (16 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Hoy lo de Amper me ha dejao jodido. me salta el stop en 1e.!! el minimo de la jornada. Y ahora sale esto para darle vidilla al valor
> Amper consigue ampliar el plazo para renegociar su deuda,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com
> 
> Y mira que pensé en ponerlo a 0,99e!!!
> ...



No te preocupes que no estás sólo::

Yo lo puse a 1.01 y se vendió todo a 1.00

Que le den, ya le he cogido manía.


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

Hanwha me gusta para un rebote, para adentro.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 21:17 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Hoy lo de Amper me ha dejao jodido. me salta el stop en 1e.!! el minimo de la jornada. Y ahora sale esto para darle vidilla al valor
> Amper consigue ampliar el plazo para renegociar su deuda,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com
> 
> Y mira que pensé en ponerlo a 0,99e!!!
> ...



Si va a haber fumata blanca, primero lo tienen que tirar más abajo para luego pillar un movimiento muy amplio. A ver si lo podemos cazar en 0,85 euros aprox o en 0,60 euros aprox.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hanwha me gusta para un rebote, para adentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 21:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Al igual que al compañero geyperman tambien le he cojido ojeriza...

Me ha hecho tangar un 20% de las ganancias anuales que llevaba


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo pondría stop en 0,95-96
> 
> ya sé que no vale mucho el AT pero es un fibo de la proyección bajista
> 
> ...







pero por qué ponen stop tan psicológicos?


aún a malas, sin AT, se tiran unos fibos y se cubren un poco, por si suena la faluta


----------



## Geyperman (16 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Al igual que al compañero geyperman tambien le he cojido ojeriza...
> 
> Me ha hecho tangar un 20% de las ganancias anuales que llevaba



-17% Bonita marca para el curriculum:fiufiu: Lo que me revienta es que le ganaba un 9% hasta el gran viernes13.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2013)

A las buenas tardes.

Arch Coal, orden en 4.02 :: no se puede hilar tan filo, hay que dejar la snipe y salir con la M249 ::

Me cago en sus muelas


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

No será que no se ha avisado convenientemente en Amper cuando se perdió los 1,20 euros. Esto es así, hay que ser rápido y no esperar en aquellos valores que se les conoce por no acostumbrar a hacer prisioneros.


Por cierto, me caguen en la madre de las Hanwha.


----------



## Geyperman (16 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No será que no se ha avisado convenientemente en Amper cuando se perdió los 1,20 euros. Esto es así, hay que ser rápido y no esperar en aquellos valores que se les conoce por no acostumbrar a hacer prisioneros.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, me caguen en la madre de las Hanwha.



No crea que no me acordé todo el fin de semana de su frase..."ojo, si aparece velón rojo, se desmonta el experimento"...pero no me dió tiempo a huir :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

Carboneros

Coal Wins Again: Global Energy Use by Source in 2011, from the 2012 BP Statistical Review | Gregor.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> Arch Coal, orden en 4.02 :: no se puede hilar tan filo, hay que dejar la snipe y salir con la M249 ::
> 
> Me cago en sus muelas











ponzi dijo:


> Carboneros
> 
> Coal Wins Again: Global Energy Use by Source in 2011, from the 2012 BP Statistical Review | Gregor.us



A ver si me curro un especial del carbón para el blog. Hoy iba postear algo pero estoy muerto... por fin hice los 14.6 km de montaña sin:

1) perderme
2) doblarme el tobillo
3) hacérsele de noche




Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

No experimenten con James River Coal Corporation.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

toma janus, un artículo que comenta un tal juan carlos barba

Coal Wins Again: Global Energy Use by Source in 2011, from the 2012 BP Statistical Review | Gregor.us
El futuro no es verde sino negro... carbón


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No experimenten con James River Coal Corporation.



Están muy tocados...en carboneras solo hay que jugar con las grandes

*ANR
ARCH*


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si me curro un especial del carbón para el blog. Hoy iba postear algo pero estoy muerto... por fin hice los 14.6 km de montaña sin:
> 
> 1) perderme
> 2) doblarme el tobillo
> ...



4) Llamar a un taxi. :XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> toma janus, un artículo que comenta un tal juan carlos barba
> 
> Coal Wins Again: Global Energy Use by Source in 2011, from the 2012 BP Statistical Review | Gregor.us
> El futuro no es verde sino negro... carbón



Anda Calopez ya le ha quitado los ****


Bueno bueno "un tal".....es mas bien un antiguo miembro de los míticos burbujistas


[YOUTUBE]n0aAEWX-YUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Prisa:
Desde Italia apuntan a una posible oferta de Mediaset España y Telefónica para controlar Canal+


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

hou hou hou este año por navidad ni oro ni plata




Por malo solo carbon


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Dic 2013)

*Ue alguno*



ponzi dijo:


> Están muy tocados...en carboneras solo hay que jugar con las grandes
> 
> *ANR
> ARCH*



Si no hay subida del gas no hay subida del consumo del carbón, y para eso primero tienen que dejar exportar los excedentes del Shale. Ahí me veréis comprando anr. Que Walter no vaya bien es que ni en la exportación a achina se confía ya demasiado.


La semana pasada aconseje goe.pa. Ya lleva más del 50% de subida. Enhorabuena a los que se subieron, que se que alguno hay.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Carboneros
> 
> Coal Wins Again: Global Energy Use by Source in 2011, from the 2012 BP Statistical Review | Gregor.us



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: nos venimos arriba con un informe de Junio 2012 :X:X:X

La jugarreta técnica en ANR es muy feeeeeeea 8:


----------



## egarenc (16 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda Calopez ya le ha quitado los ****
> 
> 
> Bueno bueno "un tal".....es mas bien un antiguo miembro de los míticos burbujistas



Hilo mitico donde los haya en burbuja, yo estaba enganchado a él:

*Mis previsiones 2009-2013: la catástrofe en cifras* 

Nunca supe bien lo que pasó, pero la verdad es que se perdió mucha calidad cuando este forero se fue (o se le echó)


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Bankieros, para mantener este ritmo de subida deberíamos abrir por encima del 1,05 y superar durante la sesión el 1.08 claramente y acercarnos al 1,10


por otra parte, qué os parece por graficos Europac para metesaca y un poco más largo Mapfre?


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si no hay subida del gas no hay subida del consumo del carbón, y para eso primero tienen que dejar exportar los excedentes del Shale. Ahí me veréis comprando anr. Que Walter no vaya bien es que ni en la exportación a achina se confía ya demasiado.
> 
> 
> La semana pasada aconseje goe.pa. Ya lleva más del 50% de subida. Enhorabuena a los que se subieron, que se que alguno hay.



Las dos tienen mas de 1000 mill de caja, eso sin contar los inventarios. Apriori me llama mas la atención ANR por las recompras acciones

Arch cuenta con casi 1400 mill de caja
ANR 1000 mill

No hay que perder de vista al carbón

Asia Coal-Australian coal prices inch up on China winter buying | Reuters

Coal, Australian thermal coal - Monthly Price - Commodity Prices - Price Charts, Data, and News - IndexMundi

El carbon esta en mínimos a poco que aumente la demanda el precio se disparara


----------



## tesorero (16 Dic 2013)

Trastorno bipolar con Amper.

O hay un doble suelo con divergencias en RSI diario en (1.03 el 20/11; 1.04 hoy). Lástima que el MACD ya está cortado a la baja, sino sería una trampa. Si es así, se activa en 1.25 con objetivo 1.46.

O en 1,03 se activa el segundo bajista con objetivo 0,77 leuros. ::::::


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Hilo mitico donde los haya en burbuja, yo estaba enganchado a él:
> 
> *Mis previsiones 2009-2013: la catástrofe en cifras*
> 
> Nunca supe bien lo que pasó, pero la verdad es que se perdió mucha calidad cuando este forero se fue (o se le echó)



De los hilos mas míticos de toda burbuja

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/98680-mis-previsiones-2009-2013-catastrofe-cifras.html

En muchas de sus previsiones lo clavo


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las dos tienen mas de 1000 mill de caja, eso sin contar los inventarios. Apriori me llama mas la atención ANR que ARCH porque recompran acciones
> 
> Arch cuenta con casi 1400 mill de caja
> ANR 1000 mill
> ...



Eso es muy poco para el uso intensivo de capital que necesita una minera, y el año que viene anr tiene cumplimientos de deuda importantes. Fíjate el interés que están pagando por los bonos que emiten, no parece muy sostenible...


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las dos tienen mas de 1000 mill de caja, eso sin contar los inventarios. Apriori me llama mas la atención ANR que ARCH porque recompran acciones
> 
> Arch cuenta con casi 1400 mill de caja
> ANR 1000 mill
> ...





This is me, this is my music, Fit it or fuck off!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Trastorno bipolar con Amper.
> 
> O hay un doble suelo con divergencias en RSI diario en (1.03 el 20/11; 1.04 hoy). Lástima que el MACD ya está cortado a la baja, sino sería una trampa. Si es así, se activa en 1.25 con objetivo 1.46.
> 
> O en 1,03 se activa el segundo bajista con objetivo 0,77 leuros. ::::::





a mí como ayer me da el siguiente impulso en 0,97

y el último en 0,77


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Dic 2013)

Dejad el carbón, eso es el pasado. The next big thing...






---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 00:00 ----------














Me estoy refiriendo a 







He encontrado una small CAP que puede multuplicar por 5 en un Par de años fácilmente. Ya la comentare cuando La Haya estudiado más a fondo...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Hablando de carbón:


NHH Hoteles, o veo yo ya mal, o está haciendo un pedazo de diamante en velas diarias desde septiembre


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Eso es muy poco para el uso intensivo de capital que necesita una minera, y el año que viene anr tiene cumplimientos de deuda importantes. Fíjate el interés que están pagando por los bonos que emiten, no parece muy sostenible...



A mi personalmente no me gustan las mineras ya que estas expuesto a factores exogenos muy difiles de analizar, como las minas de tus competidores,energias alternativas,demanda,oferta....
Sin embargo el carbón puede ser algo especial:

-Parte baja del ciclo (Nadie invierte en carbon a estos precios)
-Demanda creciente por parte de asia
-Peak oil
-Es fácilmente transportable

ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES INC (ANR:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek

ANR tiene algo especial, a pesar de la que esta cayendo en el sector es la única que todos los años ha tenido flujos de caja positivos.

Tanto en 2009,2010,2011,2012 el CFO ha sido mayor que el CAPEX

En Arch se han quedado por los pelos , en 2012 el CAPEX fue mayor al CFO

ARCH COAL INC (ACI:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek

http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ALNR/2846208935x0x577414/ab236ad8-541d-431f-afc2-1ba4fa08c9df/IR_presentation.pdf

Pag 7

Venden en 5 continentes y mas de 100 mill de toneladas al año

Pag 19

De 2005-2012 ha presentado todos los años FCF positivo

Eso si *en 2012 lo han pasado mal, solo 20 mill de FCF*

Pag 20

Hasta 2015 no tienen vencimientos de deuda

Pag 6

Reduced capital expenditures to enhance cash flows 
 2013 and 2014 capex guidance of $260mm - $290mm* and $250mm - $350mm*, 
respectively, compared with $498mm in 2012 


Van a reducir el Capex eso significa que si el precio del carbon aumenta el FCF se va a disparar


Viendo como han caído los precios del carbon y como de tocados estan sus competidores estos tienen que tener algo especial para aguantar de esta manera el tipo


----------



## Tonto Simon (17 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gustan las mineras ya que estas expuesto a factores exogenos muy difiles de analizar, como las minas de tus competidores,energias alternativas,demanda,oferta....
> Sin embargo el carbón puede ser algo especial:
> 
> -Parte baja del ciclo (Nadie invierte en carbon a estos precios)
> ...



Llevas razón, era para 2015... No sí yo contanto que hablams de ella ya le he cogido cariño


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Llevas razón, era para 2015... No sí yo contanto que hablams de ella ya le he cogido cariño



Creo que tenían vencimientos importantes para 2014 seguramente habrán aprovechado los tipos bajos para alargar el plazo de la deuda, el informe que he posteado es el ultimo, *de hace solo dos semanas** (4 Diciembre)*, probablemente el roll-over sea de hace poco

Aun tienen un vencimiento de esos que pican

2018 ---500 mill al 9,75%

Para 2015 desde luego una de dos, o recompran las convertibles o suben la cotizacion porque 400 mill que son convertibles en acciones pueden hacer polvo a la cotización.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 00:30 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dejad el carbón, eso es el pasado. The next big thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego que ese es el futuro, el carbón por lo general es un mal negocio,tiene bajos roces.
Si hay probabilidades de subirse al tren sera solo una cuestión de corto plazo.

Imtech esta bien posicionada para temas de optimización eléctrica, aunque claro están en mitad de una reestructurion y habrá que ver como acaban.

[YOUTUBE]rF9qhodQLOc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NPjxfComayY[/YOUTUBE]

Salud

[YOUTUBE]TOK1juyxuNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gustan las mineras ya que estas expuesto a factores exogenos muy difiles de analizar, como las minas de tus competidores,energias alternativas,demanda,oferta....
> Sin embargo el carbón puede ser algo especial:
> 
> -Parte baja del ciclo (Nadie invierte en carbon a estos precios)
> ...



Repite: REBALANCEO.

A ver si lo conseguimos porque sería un reward REWARD.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Dic 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> He encontrado una small CAP que puede multuplicar por 5 en un Par de años fácilmente. Ya la comentare cuando La Haya estudiado más a fondo...



Va, no nos dejes así... Es Gowex?


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Repite: REBALANCEO.
> 
> A ver si lo conseguimos porque sería un reward REWARD.



+Precio Carbón = +CFO -CAPEX = +FCF 

Baja EV/EBITDA y se disparan las carboneras

Es una apuesta arriesgada y que solo parece tener sentido a muy corto plazo. A largo plazo no veo a medio planeta quemando carbon


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya subida que lleva Prisa y mira que hoy por la mañana me faltó nada paa entrar, últimamente me puede demasiado el miedo y no doy una::



Cuidado: más vale que le pueda el miedo que la temeridad.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

una small cap de Den Haag?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Dic 2013)

Como veis Suedzucker? Tiene recorrido hasta los 25 pienso :


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Más de la mitad de los valores del S&P 500 son alcistas a corto plazo | Blog | Bolsa.com

---------- Post added 16-dic-2013 at 18:43 ----------

¿Qué comprar en la segunda quincena de diciembre?


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gustan las mineras ya que estas expuesto a factores exogenos muy difiles de analizar, como las minas de tus competidores,energias alternativas,demanda,oferta....
> Sin embargo el carbón puede ser algo especial:
> 
> -Parte baja del ciclo (Nadie invierte en carbon a estos precios)
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Se agradecen estos análisis por fundamentales.

Las mineras usanas, en concreto ANR y ACI, son muy intensivas en consumo de capital. No hay previstos beneficios hasta el 2015 en el mejor de los casos y dudo que lleguen ese año.

Su tema es que están endeudadas hasta las trancas tras las compras desbocadas de hace varios años a precios INASUMIBLES. En cierta medida han tenido el comportamiento de los típicos pechopalomos premium patrios, pensando que se iban a quedar con todo el mercado y que China iba a quemar el planeta entero.

Si no llegan los beneficios en 2015, y está a la vuelta de la esquina, tendrán que ampliar capital y diluir a los accionistas actuales.

ANR es de las que me gusta pero hay que tener especial cuidado.

Suerte


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Dic 2013)

Buenas idas.

¿Y el Jato?¿ande está?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas idas.
> 
> ¿Y el Jato?¿ande está?



Desde que descubrimos que era un multi de pollastre se está cortando un poco...

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## aitor33 (17 Dic 2013)

Buenos días bankieros y demás.Amper se da un pequeño respiro tras la prorroga


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde que descubrimos que era un multi de pollastre se está cortando un poco...
> 
> ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2013)

el nuevo BOTOX????


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2013)

Bon día.
Sigue el baile.

Ups!! Arriba esas bankias


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Dic 2013)

B. días!

ERCROS, moviéndose con volumen, a ver si recupera/o ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Dic 2013)

¿Que piensan de Zeltia? De aquí a final de año y con SL en 2.25 y tal...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> B. días!
> 
> ERCROS, moviéndose con volumen, a ver si recupera/o ::



eso parece, próximo objetivo los 0,49

igual para hoy mismo y todo 


llevaba 2 meses sin este volumen


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como veis Suedzucker? Tiene recorrido hasta los 25 pienso :



Eso espero porque la llevo desde 23 ::. Ahora mismo la estoy siguiendo y ayer estuve apunto de promediar. Espero que la suban para final de año por eso de maquillar un poco la cotización.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que piensan de Zeltia? De aquí a final de año y con SL en 2.25 y tal...



En 2,25 los tienes tú y todos los zeltianos, ahí tiene el doble suelo y el fibo38 de la subida.

De perderlo puede irse a 2,05-210 tranquilamente


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2013)

¿Qué ed esta mierda? He empezado con todo en verde, pero se ha vuelto todo de un rojo pandoro que tira para atrás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué ed esta mierda? He empezado con todo en verde, pero se ha vuelto todo de un rojo pandoro que tira para atrás.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

a ver si en este arreón superamos los 9400, porque si no...


----------



## Bronx (17 Dic 2013)

Dax bajando ibex a su vera


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> En 2,25 los tienes tú y todos los zeltianos, ahí tiene el doble suelo y el fibo38 de la subida.
> 
> De perderlo puede irse a 2,05-210 tranquilamente



Bueno. Me espero un poquillo y ya veremos si entramos o no....la verad es que me llama.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. Me espero un poquillo a ya veremos si entramos o no....



ah. si estas fuera... espera abajo. o no. esta haciendo cuña. y se suelen romper por el lado recto


----------



## inversobres (17 Dic 2013)

Ale los iberdrolos, eonos y demas cia. a saltar de alegria: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nfirma-subida-de-peajes-electricos-enero.html

A ganar dinero en bolsa...::

Algun dia, algun dia sera.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Dic 2013)

Vaaaaamos Trolibex!

La bolsa española sube más en el rally de Papa Noel que en el de Reyes Magos


----------



## Chila (17 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ale los iberdrolos, eonos y demas cia. a saltar de alegria: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nfirma-subida-de-peajes-electricos-enero.html
> 
> A ganar dinero en bolsa...::
> 
> Algun dia, algun dia sera.



Yo, que soy iberdrolo, considero esto indignante.
Pero hay que estar a dios rogando y con el mazo dando...

Por cierto, fue un placer leerles anoche, aunque estaba currando y no pude postear. El nivel del post en algunos momentos es elevadísimo.

Por cierto, entro en Gowex. Ya sé que está alta, ya...
Pero sigue incrementando beneficios año a año, y es un negocio en plena expansión. Veremos.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 11:55 ----------




Janus dijo:


> This is me, this is my music, Fit it or fuck off!!!!!




Y sin olvidar el mensae original de Tonto simón, muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## mpbk (17 Dic 2013)

eyy

yo voy largo en dax....stop en minimos, me van a barrer cuando abra usa lo sé.pero bueno........

también he comprado bougues fr.

un amigo mio siempre dice, si estás en ganancias, vende o arriesga todo lo ganado.


----------



## davinci (17 Dic 2013)

¿Ya se puede entrar en PRISA?


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2013)

Vaya dia mas aburrrrrrrrrrrrrrridooo


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vaya dia mas aburrrrrrrrrrrrrrridooo



Esto es la calma antes de la tempestad.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Ya se puede entrar en PRISA?



aqui tienes uno. me figuro que si hay rally a partir del viernes, subionazo


----------



## jjsuamar (17 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Ya se puede entrar en PRISA?



Presente desde .36


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2013)

yo creo que el dia clave puede ser el 23 y por lo tanto si se empiezan a posicionar un dia antes sería este viernes....

24, 25, 31,1, hay bolsa?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que el dia clave puede ser el 23 y por lo tanto si se empiezan a posicionar un dia antes sería este viernes....
> 
> 24, 25, 31,1, hay bolsa?



El 24 y el 31, sesión solamente hasta las dos. El 25, *el 26* y el 1 de enero, cerrado.

Fuente: Bolsa de Madrid - Calendario Bursátil


----------



## Cetero (17 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que el dia clave puede ser el 23 y por lo tanto si se empiezan a posicionar un dia antes sería este viernes....
> 
> 24, 25, 31,1, hay bolsa?



25 y 26 cerrado por festivo, el 31 hasta las 14:00 abierto y el 1 cerrado por festivo.
Bolsa de Madrid - Agenda Semanal


----------



## Hannibal (17 Dic 2013)

Chicharros en verde y blue chips en rojo, pero esto qué eeesss?

_24, 25, 31,1, hay bolsa?_

Bolsa de Madrid - Calendario Bursátil


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias señores,

bueno se acordaran que la semana pasada estaba dandole vueltas al tema IBM pues desde ayer tarde-noche soy accionista. Creo que DON no estara muy de acuerdo con esta operacion, pero de valientes esta el cementerio lleno.

Tengo que ganar para la luz.


----------



## mpbk (17 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> eyy
> 
> yo voy largo en dax....stop en minimos, me van a barrer cuando abra usa lo sé.pero bueno........
> 
> ...



venga prepartura usa, y el dax ya empieza a bajar...he cerrado la mitad porque rapido se va el beneficio en resistencia.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Eso espero porque la llevo desde 23 ::. Ahora mismo la estoy siguiendo y ayer estuve apunto de promediar. Espero que la suban para final de año por eso de maquillar un poco la cotización.



Veremos si remonta o se convierte en imtech dos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2013)

SZU es una de las mejores compañias de media capitalizacion de la via lactea, no se a que vienen las dudas en eso. De ver bajadas de los 17,5 con fuerte volumen, se cambia la chaqueta totalmente, que esto es la bolsa no un matrimonio.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 13:45 ----------

OoM BaronesaCrup como la ve?


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2013)

Condenan a Díaz Ferrán a dos años y dos meses de cárcel por fraude por el caso de Aerolíneas Argentinas - elEconomista.es
como dijo la sñorita Fabra, "que se joda", y a ver si lo "joden" un poco...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> SZU es una de las mejores compañias de media capitalizacion de la via lactea, no se a que vienen las dudas en eso. De ver bajadas de los 17,5 con fuerte volumen, se cambia la chaqueta totalmente, que esto es la bolsa no un matrimonio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 13:45 ----------
> 
> OoM BaronesaCrup como la ve?



Esta dentro?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores,
> 
> bueno se acordaran que la semana pasada estaba dandole vueltas al tema IBM pues desde ayer tarde-noche soy accionista. Creo que DON no estara muy de acuerdo con esta operacion, pero de valientes esta el cementerio lleno.
> 
> Tengo que ganar para la luz.



Es una de las que estoy preparando para el barco.....

Pero ya sabe usted, soy siemprebajista desde los 6000 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esta dentro?



En SZU a 18.5 +-, no tengo pensado ir a la junta de accionistas, la hacen por streaming si es lo que queria saber 

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 13:58 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es una de las que estoy preparando para el barco.....
> 
> Pero ya sabe usted, soy siemprebajista desde los 6000 ::



¿Que mas tiene pensado para ese barco?

ienso:

Un barco eh.

Y piensa en los 6000 ienso:

Entonces solo le faltan las PUTs.....opciones put claro. :XX::XX:




Es bastante malo el chiste pero si tuviera gracia no estaria aqui, estaria en el foro de nuevos comicos.8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En SZU a 18.5 +-, no tengo pensado ir a la junta de accionistas, la hacen por streaming si es lo que queria saber
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 13:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Mierda no podre compartir mi jet por eso de ahorrar costes


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Dic 2013)

Pirata, esas líneas que te ibas a tirar con ANR como van?

Va dentro usté, bucanero?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pirata, esas líneas que te ibas a tirar con ANR como van?
> 
> Va dentro usté, bucanero?



Ya estaban en el blog,no? Si que estaba, ni he mirado lo que hizo ayer


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Dic 2013)

Dicen que donde estaba el toro de wall street ahora han puesto un oso. :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya estaban en el blog,no?



oops, perdón, me las había perdido!

:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

lo acabo de ver... pollas en ollas para largos parece,no?

Esta noche reviso algunas cosas...no prometo nada que estoy _hecho misto_...


[hecho misto=guahnnío/guarnío, aplatanao. Above throwthedogfromthehill, reventado, cansado.]


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Dic 2013)

Todavía no ha cerrado el ibex y nos vamos a segunda página!:no:

Vamos arriba! O nos pegan un petardazo las bankias o ya no sentimos nada, como nos va la marcha:fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2013)

Para Bertok con amor :

http://www.saladeinversion.es/asset...do_mas_sorprendentes_para_2014_17-12-2013.pdf


----------



## Hannibal (17 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Para Bertok con amor :
> 
> http://www.saladeinversion.es/asset...do_mas_sorprendentes_para_2014_17-12-2013.pdf



Vaya, al ir dedicado a bertok pensaba que una de las predicciones sería el aumento del precio de la vivienda en Sanguijarro y demás paus premium ::

Yendo al asunto, y al hilo de lo que comentábamos por aquí hace unos dias...

_La normalización de los tipos globales, que se espera que comience
con la retirada paulatina de las medidas de relajación cuantitativa en
EE.UU., conllevará un aumento de los costes de capital por el aumento
de los tipos de interés.
Esto dejará a los países con déficit en su cuenta corriente expuestos al
deterioro del apetito de riesgo por parte de los inversores globales,
lo que en última instancia podría forzar un movimiento a la baja en
sus divisas, particularmente frente al dólar estadounidense. Hemos
incluido cinco países en esta categoría: *Brasil*, India, Sudáfrica, Indonesia y Turquía.

Pero a medida que va desapareciendo
el flujo de dinero fácil, estos países se verán expuestos al
aumentar el déficit de su cuenta corriente. _


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2013)

como veis el abrir una cuenta en corea del sur en su moneda, como una forma de ahorro a largo plazo???

que el minimo del dia en Bankia haya sido en la subasta.... eso no pinta bien, no??


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Dic 2013)

sube sin volumen, baja con volumen...

hoy acaban de vender otro paquete entre 9110f y 9100f aprox.


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sube sin volumen, baja con volumen...
> 
> hoy acaban de vender otro paquete entre 9110f y 9100f aprox.



Se huele que preparan algo pero no se hacia donde.

Entre 9100f han descargado creo que esperaban y al final han soltado en 9089f también.

Creo que tocaran los 906Xf y luego up.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes.
¿No habrán secuestrado a nuestro Jato las fuerzas del mal?

Gran zahorí, ¡¡APARECE!!.

Te echamos de menos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Se huele que preparan algo pero no se hacia donde.
> 
> Entre 9100f han descargado creo que esperaban y al final han soltado en 9089f también.
> 
> Creo que tocaran los 906Xf y luego up.



normalmente después de posicionarse, hacen una trampa en el sentido contrario (barren) y luego hacen el movimiento bueno

yo también desde el Viernes llevo oliendo que están preparando algo para esta semana o como mucho principio de la siguiente...

sólo queda esperar


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> ¿No habrán secuestrado a nuestro Jato las fuerzas del mal?
> 
> Gran zahorí, ¡¡APARECE!!.
> ...



Mr P ha abandonado el módulo jato_bot ... ahora emplea toda esa fuerza bruta en analizar nuestra Bankia ienso:

en breve obtendrá resultados fiables que compartirá 

* esto da para corto de peli, no? 
:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mr P ha abandonado el módulo jato_bot ... ahora emplea toda esa fuerza bruta en analizar nuestra Bankia ienso:
> 
> en breve obtendrá resultados fiables que compartirá
> 
> ...



Como tarde mucho en reaparecer el jato abro un hilo mítico dedicado a su búsqueda y captura.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2013)

Le acompaño y buscaremos tambien al plimo que cuando se insultaban entre ellos era impagable


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Le acompaño y buscaremos tambien al plimo que cuando se insultaban entre ellos era impagable



Momentos míticos protagonizaron. Impagables como usted bien dice.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Dic 2013)

Ale ! con todo lo gordo a ANR, a 6,30. Esperad a comprar porque normalmente, cuando yo compro, suele bajar...


----------



## Tono (17 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes y perdón por el retraso.









LÁNGARO dijo:


> que el minimo del dia en Bankia haya sido en la subasta.... eso no pinta bien, no??



Aquí el que sabe es Paulistano, pero teniendo en cuenta en cómo manipulan y exprimen cada subida del valor yo no me preocuparía. 
Precaución si tenéis SL o stop dinámico. La jugada de hoy tiene precisión matemática:
Inicio 1,65
Máximo 1,75 primeros minutos de la mañana
Mínimo 1,5 en la subasta.

Los stops dinámicos: si toca 1,075-->orden venta si baja a 1,5 se los han pulido.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 19:59 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Como tarde mucho en reaparecer el jato abro un hilo mítico dedicado a su búsqueda y captura.



y con la leyenda... 
*WANTED
DEAD OR ALIVE*​


----------



## paulistano (17 Dic 2013)

Hoyga no me meta en fregaos que yo apenas se cómo me llamo y donde vivo, como para saber de Bankia.

Lo que sí les digo es que he visto en la subasta los 0,98.....vamos, que a mí tampoco me ha gustado un pelo la subasta, cabrones!


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Dic 2013)

Estoy cerquita de dejar de palmar en TESLA. Compré a 155.


----------



## inversobres (17 Dic 2013)

ya tenemos el reversal en marcha. Mañana la lian, maximos historicos es mi apuesta.

La ultima hora de hoy viene caliente.

Con gusto no pica.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Tono (17 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estoy cerquita de dejar de palmar en TESLA. Compré a 155.



Pues ten mucha cabeza. 

CapitalMadrid - Acciona se enfrenta a una pérdida de beneficio en 2013 que puede superar el 50%

Te lo digo porque hoy leyendo esto me he acordado de la historia de Acciona, aunque no es comparable, ha sido tal vez la mayor pillada de los últimos años.
A Acciona recuerdo verla por encima de los 200€ no hace tanto. Os recomiendo que miréis su histórico de cotizaciones, da escalofríos.


----------



## Xiux (17 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estoy cerquita de dejar de palmar en TESLA. Compré a 155.



Estoy en verde esta semana, pero no creo que las aguante mucho mas... el coche burbuja electrico acabará como las punto.com

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 20:50 ----------

Menudo pandoro con las E.ON !!! :-(


----------



## Tono (17 Dic 2013)

Y ahora, un subidón de adrenalina para los bankieros (gracias a la excelente Bolsa Canaria)



> *Si algo dibuja bonito es que lo tiene claro*
> 
> Vean el trazo que está dejando tras de si la evolución de la cotización en BANKIA no me digáis que está para vender o irse del valor, lo tiene todo limpio y claro, si la FED no nos destroza este gráfico las perspectivas técnicas son halagüeñas para los “nuevos” inversores de la entidad, para los antiguos desde luego les importará un bledo “y con razón claro”. Lo cierto es que desde el verano dibuja impecable y hay que decirlo, vamos a ver como le sienta en los próximos meses su retorno al IBEX.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo no es su dibujo sino la claridad de sus niveles de salida, tener una salida y clara y cercana también la valoramos mucho los especuladores.



BolsaCanaria .info | Si algo dibuja bonito es que lo tiene claro


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2013)

brillante la jugada cantada en Hanwha. Volvemos a cabalgar en un big reward, espero.


----------



## Xiux (17 Dic 2013)

Que pasó con las Realias !!!!


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

Chinito...

Thyssen

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/GER/TKA-Thyssenkrupp/detalle-financiero

http://www.thyssenkrupp.com/documents/roadshows/Presentation_ThyssenKrupp_December_2013.pdf

*soluciones industriales (petroquimica,automocion,aeroespacial,naval)

roces por encima del 40%*

*ascensores y escaleras mecánicas

Roces del 30%*

acero

En 2012 roce del 4% en 2013 por culpa de las perdidas en usa del 2,75%

Componentes industriales (automoción,eolica)

del 14,5% en 2012 al 8% en 2013

Servicios (Distribucion-carbon,acero,tubos,metales,plastico)

10% en 2012 y 8% en 2013

Este conglomerado tiene mas chicha de la que a priori parece, industria y elevadores estan soportando al resto del grupo.


ThyssenKrupp vende activos y planea ampliacin de capital,Empresas, expansion.com

Si poco a poco sale del acero y se centra en conseguir contratos en industria y mas concretamente en aeroespacial a estos precios puede ser una buena oportunidad,aunque si van a ampliar capital mejor esperarse a la postampliacion.Segun su ultima presentación 2014 sera un año de transición, para 2015 quieren tener la reestructuracion terminada


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2013)

El hilo del HIVE35 sin el jato ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Dic 2013)

Ahora resulta que echais de manos al jato...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2013)

Miraos los años en que diciembre bajó la bolsa americana. Fijaos lo que sucede en enero y febrero y tened en cuenta que el pescado estará vendido este viernes.

Hoy he retirado la orden de 13€ en Eon :cook:
Hoy ha vuelto a tocar los 4.02 Arch y no ha entrado mi orden... mardito IGitano!!!

En resumen: que se va a liar parda


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ahora resulta que echais de manos al jato...
> 
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img59/9411/jv0f.jpg[/IMG]



Era el único que cantaba operaciones del ibex. Ahora el hilo seria algo como habéis visto los chicharros.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Se agradecen estos análisis por fundamentales.
> 
> Las mineras usanas, en concreto ANR y ACI, son muy intensivas en consumo de capital. No hay previstos beneficios hasta el 2015 en el mejor de los casos y dudo que lleguen ese año.
> 
> ...



Asi es Bertok, gastan muchisimo en capital, la rentabilidad del capital empleado es muy baja, la única que sabe moderar ese gasto incluso en el peor escenario posible es ANR,y aun asi en 2012 solo han conseguido 20 mill de fcf. Lo que ha pasado en el carbon es tal y como lo relatas, con las subidas del precio muchas se lanzaron a opas innecesarias y fuera de lugar.

Alpha Natural Agrees to Buy Massey Energy for $7.1 Billion in Cash, Stock - Bloomberg

ANR ahora mismo vale 6 veces menos que lo que pago en 2011 por Massey Energy.
Tal y como esta montada la estructura de capital si el precio del carbón se dispara , cosa que soy incapaz de prever, la que mas se vera beneficiada sera al ANR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

El hilo está mejor sin tanto coñazo gatuno. Fin de la historia.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Miraos los años en que diciembre bajó la bolsa americana. Fijaos lo que sucede en enero y febrero y tened en cuenta que el pescado estará vendido este viernes.
> 
> Hoy he retirado la orden de 13€ en Eon :cook:
> Hoy ha vuelto a tocar los 4.02 Arch y no ha entrado mi orden... mardito IGitano!!!
> ...



A 4,05 he entrado yo en Arch hoy. A estos precios igual dentro de unos meses nos tiramos de los pelos no haber entrado. Yo por lo menos me quito ese miedo. Si baja mucho le meto otro tanto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A 4,05 he entrado yo en Arch hoy. A estos precios igual dentro de unos meses igual nos tiramos de los pelos no haber entrado. Yo por lo menos me quito ese miedo. Si baja mucho le meto otro tanto.



Acciones o CFDs?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acciones o CFDs?



Acciones. No uso nunca CFDs.


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo está mejor sin tanto coñazo gatuno. Fin de la historia.



qué!?
¿le han vuelto a pinchar la rueda de la bici con la que marca esos 14 Km?


al menos el jato de cada 500 posts 1 era casi genial ... que otros ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué!?
> ¿le han vuelto a pinchar la rueda de la bici con la que marca esos 14 Km?
> 
> 
> al menos el jato de cada 500 posts 1 era casi genial ... que otros ... :fiufiu:



mariconsón, déje de trolearme que no le hago la tarjeta de visita :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Acciones. No uso nunca CFDs.



Yo voy para mete saca, pero tal vez entre con acciones y me quede en la piscina.


----------



## mozarttt (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mariconsón, déje de trolearme que no le hago la tarjeta de visita :no:



Que haya buen rollo xd


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

ha sur oldenes o


----------



## Topongo (17 Dic 2013)

Yo cho de menos el bolinger

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué!?
> ¿le han vuelto a pinchar la rueda de la bici con la que marca esos 14 Km?



Cuidado Mon, ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

No se preocupe mozartela, el mon-love es buena persona. Simplemente está haciendo méritos en las 12 pruebas. ::


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Asi es Bertok, gastan muchisimo en capital, la rentabilidad del capital empleado es muy baja, la única que sabe moderar ese gasto incluso en el peor escenario posible es ANR,y aun asi en 2012 solo han conseguido 20 mill de fcf. Lo que ha pasado en el carbon es tal y como lo relatas, con las subidas del precio muchas se lanzaron a opas innecesarias y fuera de lugar.
> 
> Alpha Natural Agrees to Buy Massey Energy for $7.1 Billion in Cash, Stock - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Vale más que un sexto desde entonces porque quien compra asume deuda. Creo que te refieres a que capitaliza la sexta parte.


----------



## Namreir (17 Dic 2013)

Como se les ocurra implementar el tappering, esto va a caer a plomo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vale más que un sexto desde entonces porque quien compra asume deuda. Creo que te refieres a que capitaliza la sexta parte.



Sí exacto a su capitalización


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Como se les ocurra implementar el tappering, esto va a caer a plomo.



Esto se va a ir al guano y después retirarán los QE. Greenspan, Bernanke, Yellen van muchos pasos a remolque del mercado..... Esta viejuna es como un castuzo político español, no tiene ni idea de lo que está pasando a su alredor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

industrial en el barco.

Blog del SeaMonkey: Deslocalizando Computadoras

Si no edito hoy, edito mañana para el análisis escala diaria


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

yaaaaa, escala mensual, escala diaria

usted preocúpese en poner la escala QUE USTED SABE bien 

lo pone a güevo 

eh!, lo de antes era advertencia ... ahora si quiere me saca amarilla y me porto bien en lo que queda de día :X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yaaaaa, escala mensual, escala diaria
> 
> usted preocúpese en poner la escala QUE USTED SABE bien
> 
> ...



No estamos en resonancia..... : :


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2013)

¡Los que se pelean se desean!


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No estamos en resonancia..... : :



nooo : :ouch:

Escala lineal vs logarítmica | eHow en Español


usted lo que quiere es picarme para ahorrarse la tarjeta :no:

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Los que se pelean se desean!



Pero si no hay pelea ninguna!

Aquí los únicos que se desean son usted y el fuertesito. Bueno, que usted desea al fuertesito.

Por cierto, ¿ande andará?

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 22:38 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> nooo : :ouch:
> 
> Escala lineal vs logarítmica | eHow en Español
> 
> ...



jodel-jodel-jodel

podría haber dado una pista en plan

"_Log _que ustek debe preocuparse es poner la escala ..."

que es tarde y estamos ya espesicos. ::


----------



## Arrebonico (17 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito...
> 
> Thyssen
> 
> ...



Aquí tiene un post de Octubre.



Arrebonico dijo:


> Bueno shurs, info insider:
> 
> VOSSLOH con incremento de volumen de trabajo el año que viene.
> *ThysenKrupp todavía no ha cerrado el año, y ya tiene doblados los pedidos para el que viene.*
> En las oficinas de Vodafone ya se rumorea la compra de Ono, Jazztel o Yoigo. Echadle un ojo a Jazztel, la llevo desde 7.86, no necesito calentar el valor, por si alguien lo pregunta.



Aprovecho para recoger el owned, ya que la comprada va a ser Ono, en Jazztel me saltó el SL.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Dic 2013)

Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con Realia hoy?


----------



## Cantor (17 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> podría haber dado una pista en plan
> 
> "_Log _que ustek debe preocuparse es poner la escala ..."
> 
> que es tarde y estamos ya espesicos. ::



puf :ouch: voy a tener que preocuparme, yo lo entendí a la primera! pero prefiero sincronizarme con el avatar que con mon... ::


----------



## @@strom (17 Dic 2013)

Bestinver se posiciona fuertemente en acereras durante el último trimestre, sin ir más lejos hoy han vuelto a comprar arcelor:

Estos pájaros no son tontos:







En Usa Aks, X o nue no paran de subir...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

ya, kostaroff lleva comprando Acciona a 40...

por cierto no tenia ni idea
La compañía española Abengoa, especializada en energías alternativas y tecnología medioambiental, se estrenó hoy en el mercado Nasdaq, dentro de su proceso de expansión internacional, y una hora y media antes del cierre de la sesión subía un 2,27 %.


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2013)

Buenas noches hoy LAS PREDICCIONES MAS SORPRENDENTES PARA 2014 (Saxo Bank rules)

Para abrir boca y despertar el interés:

"Las “Cinco Gordas” del sector tecnológico se 
despiertan con una fuerte resaca en 2014 
El sector tecnológico está cotizando un 15 por ciento por debajo de 
su valoración actual en el S&P500, lo que supone un gran contraste 
respecto de la prima histórica de cerca del 160 por ciento durante 
la burbuja tecnológica. Las acciones del sector tecnológico nos 
suelen gustar porque son el principal factor de crecimiento de la 
productividad que necesita la economía para generar aumentos de la 
renta per cápita a largo plazo. 
Sin embargo, hay un pequeño grupo de acciones de este sector que 
cotizan con una enorme prima cercana al 700 por cien por encima de 
la valoración de mercado, casi desafiando la Ley de la Gravedad de los 
mercados financieros. Estas acciones son lo que llamamos las “Cinco 
Gordas” del sector: amazon, netflix, twitter, Pandora Media y Yelp. 
Estas acciones cuentan con valoraciones muy infladas por la prima de 
la valoración sesgada sobre el crecimiento que se ha implantado tras 
la crisis financiera. a los inversores les cuesta encontrar escenarios con 
buen crecimiento, por lo que cuando aparece alguno, se lanzan a ellos 
hasta unos niveles con ratios riesgo/recompensa muy reducidos. Viene 
a ser como una burbuja nueva dentro de una vieja.
La oferta de facebook de 3.000 millones de dólares en 
efectivo por Snapchat, que rechazó su fundador de 
23 años, es la última muestra de orgullo que indica 
hasta qué nivel ha llegado la exuberancia en esta 
parte del sector tecnológico. Snapchat no tiene 
modelo de negocio ni ingresos, por lo que la 
valoración de la adquisición no se estableció 
por el incremento del flujo de tesorería para 
facebook, sino por la posible destrucción de 
valor para facebook si se instaura masivamente 
Snapchat. 
Esta destrucción creativa es exactamente 
el “asunto oscuro” que debería despertar 
cautela entre los inversores respecto de 
la enorme prima de la valoración que se 
está aplicando sobre este pequeño grupo de 
compañías tecnológicas. Para operar, teniendo 
esto en cuenta, vamos a crear un índice sintético 
ponderado equitativamente de las “Cinco 
Gordas”, comenzando por 100 en la última 
sesión de 2013. nuestra peor predicción es que 
este índice caiga hasta 50 durante 2014."

"Alemania en recesión
La economía alemana ha tenido mejores resultados que el resto de la 
zona euro en los cinco años siguientes a la recesión global, pero estos 
resultados acabarán en 2014 y el consenso, que espera un crecimiento 
del 1,7 por ciento, quedará profundamente decepcionado.
Los años de exceso de ahorro en alemania han llevado incluso a EE.UU. 
a fijarse en la mayor economía de la zona euro y no se puede descartar 
que las principales economías puedan poner en marcha un plan para 
reducir el exceso de superávit comercial.
Si a esto le añadimos la caída de los precios de la energía en EE.UU., 
que lleva a las compañías alemanas a mover su producción al otro lado 
del atlántico, una menor competitividad ante el incremento real de los 
salarios, las posibles demandas del Partido Socialdemócrata, el nuevo 
socio en el gobierno de coalición, para mejorar el bienestar de las 
clases medias y bajas en alemania, y una China emergente que se va 
a centrar más en el consumo doméstico tras su reciente tercer Pleno, 
el resultado es el escenario perfecto para una caída por sorpresa en la 
actividad económica. 
La economía va a sufrir una reducción de la producción, y no un 
aumento, el año que viene, en contra de las expectativas, mientras 
que la rentabilidad del bono del gobierno a 10 años caerá hasta el 1 
por ciento."

"El CAC40 cae un 40%"


Ala el mad max en 2014

http://www.saladeinversion.es/asset...do_mas_sorprendentes_para_2014_17-12-2013.pdf


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas noches hoy LAS PREDICCIONES MAS SORPRENDENTES PARA 2014 (Saxo Bank rules)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey que yo se lo había dedicado a Bertok.:´(

Gif de adelantamiento por la derecha


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ey que yo se lo había dedicado a Bertok.:´(
> 
> Gif de adelantamiento por la derecha



No me he leído los post anteriores, sorry. 

En ello estoy ::


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

Natraceutical ha dejado hoy una lápida al cierre. Así que mañana es posible que plaka plaka


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Dic 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con Realia hoy?



BFA-Bankia ha reducido desde el 27,6% hasta el 24,95% la participación que tiene como segundo accionista de Realia, por efecto de la dilución que ha generado en su porcentaje la ampliación de capital que recientemente realizó la inmobiliaria.
La ampliación de capital tuvo como objetivo recapitalizar un préstamo de 57,6 millones de euros que FCC, el otro socio de control de Realia, otorgó a la empresa en 2009. Con esta operación, el grupo constructor elevó su participación en la inmobiliaria desde el 30% hasta el 36,8%.
BFA-Bankia también concedió a Realia un préstamo participativo similar al de FCC, pero en 2012 traspasó el crédito a la Sareb, y esta entidad aún no ha decidido si lo capitalizará.

BFA-Bankia reduce su participación en Realia por debajo de la cota del 25% - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Bestinver se posiciona fuertemente en acereras durante el último trimestre, sin ir más lejos hoy han vuelto a comprar arcelor:
> 
> Estos pájaros no son tontos:
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo se esta saliendo del sector, un ejemplo lo tenemos en la venta de este año de Thyssen, y de los que estan ninguno tiene planes de expansion.Ahora mismo parece un mal negocio porque los margenes son de risa sin embargo hay muy pocos actores de relevancia dentro del sector, es decir cuando el precio del acero suba los margenes,rentabilidad,fcf se van a disparar.Yo viendo como se comporta el mercado mundial y que podemos estar a las puertas del inicio de un nuevo ciclo, en este contexto apostaría mas por Arcelor que Acerinox.Los chinos por muchas fabricas que hagan no tienen nada que ver con las de mittal o las de acerinox.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Todo el mundo se esta saliendo del sector, un ejemplo lo tenemos en la venta de este año de Thyssen, y de los que estan ninguno tiene planes de expansion.Ahora mismo parece un mal negocio porque los margenes son de risa sin embargo hay muy pocos actores de relevancia dentro del sector, es decir cuando el precio del acero suba los margenes,rentabilidad,fcf se van a disparar.Yo viendo como se comporta el mercado mundial y que podemos estar a las puertas del inicio de un nuevo ciclo, en este contexto apostaría mas por Arcelor que Acerinox.Los chinos por muchas fabricas que hagan no tienen nada que ver con las de mittal o las de acerinox.



La bolsa por Carlos María: Arcelor Mittal, cercano a zona de compra

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 00:09 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> BFA-Bankia ha reducido desde el 27,6% hasta el 24,95% la participación que tiene como segundo accionista de Realia, por efecto de la dilución que ha generado en su porcentaje la ampliación de capital que recientemente realizó la inmobiliaria.
> La ampliación de capital tuvo como objetivo recapitalizar un préstamo de 57,6 millones de euros que FCC, el otro socio de control de Realia, otorgó a la empresa en 2009. Con esta operación, el grupo constructor elevó su participación en la inmobiliaria desde el 30% hasta el 36,8%.
> BFA-Bankia también concedió a Realia un préstamo participativo similar al de FCC, pero en 2012 traspasó el crédito a la Sareb, y esta entidad aún no ha decidido si lo capitalizará.
> 
> BFA-Bankia reduce su participación en Realia por debajo de la cota del 25% - elEconomista.es



La bolsa por Carlos María: Un vistazo a Realia


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

thyssen vuelve al acero el año que viene


algo verá


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> thyssen vuelve al acero el año que viene
> 
> 
> algo verá



Si acaba de vender a Arcelor parte de sus activos en eeuu, aunque tb es verdad que las fabricas eran deficitarias, hasta ahora han funcionado mejor las fabricas europeas.


----------



## @@strom (18 Dic 2013)

Por cierto nadie comenta nada de Mapfre.
Per 9 y un flujo de caja impresionante , con una caja suficiente para liquidar la deuda de largo plazo que por cierto han conseguido reducir bastante en el último trimestre.
Cotiza a 2,88 con un bpa de 0,30::

Creo que la voy a entrar, me gusta más que timofonica..


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Todo el mundo se esta saliendo del sector, un ejemplo lo tenemos en la venta de este año de Thyssen, y de los que estan ninguno tiene planes de expansion.Ahora mismo parece un mal negocio porque los margenes son de risa sin embargo hay muy pocos actores de relevancia dentro del sector, es decir cuando el precio del acero suba los margenes,rentabilidad,fcf se van a disparar.Yo viendo como se comporta el mercado mundial y que podemos estar a las puertas del inicio de un nuevo ciclo, en este contexto apostaría mas por Arcelor que Acerinox.Los chinos por muchas fabricas que hagan no tienen nada que ver con las de mittal o las de acerinox.



Como se comenta por aqui: ojos antes que cerebro. De nada sirve intentar razonar algunas cuestiones cuando quizas no conozcamos todas las variables, los ojos no engañan


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como se comenta por aqui: ojos antes que cerebro. De nada sirve intentar razonar algunas cuestiones cuando quizas no conozcamos todas las variables, los ojos no engañan



Simplemente un cambio de ciclo , solo han quedado los actores mas eficientes en el mercado.A nivel mundial dos de los mas eficientes son arcelor y acerinox


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Por cierto nadie comenta nada de Mapfre.
> Per 9 y un flujo de caja impresionante , con una caja suficiente para liquidar la deuda de largo plazo que por cierto han conseguido reducir bastante en el último trimestre.
> Cotiza a 2,88 con un bpa de 0,30::
> 
> Creo que la voy a entrar, me gusta más que timofonica..



ya somos 2, hoy puse orden, mañana otra vez.


dividendo de 5cts el 20dic


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Apertura alcista, menudas risas hoy.

Vamos a preparar los ..

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Leo CAC cayendo 40% y me fapeo entero....


Comentario IBM actualizado en el blog.


----------



## malibux (18 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya somos 2, hoy puse orden, mañana otra vez.
> 
> 
> dividendo de 5cts el 20dic



Si te metes hoy, te pagan el dividendo igual que alguien que lleva un año dentro?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Dic 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Si te metes hoy, te pagan el dividendo igual que alguien que lleva un año dentro?



Y si entras a las 17.29h del 19/12 también. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (18 Dic 2013)

Pues ando dudando entre Mapfre y Duro...........
Por cierto nuevo contrato para duro por 500 millones de euros en Argelia.


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

Vamos PEPON, que te comen la merienda !!! !!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Dic 2013)

que esperamos hoy para bankia? y para ezentis??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

R3v3( y todos) ya tienes la actualización de e.on en el barco 


muy pepónica no esta la cosa que se diga...:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Huele a Napalm.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Huele a Napalm.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que esperamos hoy para bankia? y para ezentis??



Buenos días

Esperar, esperamos una. Gran subida, otra cosa es lo que diga el AT y el raciocinio


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Huele a Napalm.



...Y me encanta por la mañana!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Angela con su cargo jurado, con alguno de los suyos que no las tienen jurada y haciendo declaraciones nada agradables para nuestros "gujeros negros".

Como alguno saque a pasear la sin hueso (aún más) durante la mañana, tendremos volatilidad fuerte.

Edit: en mi pantalla me salen los párrafos recortados, como si fuera Pablo Neruda escribiendo poesía. Es mi configuración de este pc o realmente me han visitado las musas? Como lo ven?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Lo veo bien, Fran, lo veo bien.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Dic 2013)

hoy junta general extraordinaria de accionistas de ezentis, alguien se apunta a echar la mañá??


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Foto en Der Spiegel: 

Bankia y pie de foto: Acuerdo de financiación para la liquidación de bancos en dificultades. ::

EU-Bankenunion: Euro-Finanzminister einigen sich bei Bankenabwicklung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Fondo insuficiente, tardío y que puede alimentar nuevas burbujas en el periodo transitorio (Así para resumir) ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2013)

Mierda. Se ma ha escapado Zeltia. Esperaremos ahora a que supero el 2.50 y vemos.

buenas idas.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Saco al primer tochin, las 10:00h y ya estamos peponeando finamente...

::

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 10:08 ----------

Saco al segundo, pasadas las diez nuevo pepino arriba. A las doce nos vemos con +100 pipos (espero no equivocarme), a la tarde tendremos carnicería, arriba o abajo pero la tendremos.

::


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

9.414 (c)----- >9.336

9.458 Techo impulso alcista 1.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 10:12 ----------

Buff rompiendo culos prodoquie


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Días TRAMPORROS.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2013)

Menudo velote. Vamos a morir todos.


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Menudo velote. Vamos a morir todos.



No lo van a poner fácil, no han llegado por poco a los 70 desde el aviso de ruptura a la baja.

Esa zona nos manda a rojo intenso. ienso:

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 10:21 ----------

Aquí vuelven.... peguen sus traseros a la pared, salvo que les guste.. 

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 10:26 ----------


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Voy a exponer mi culo. In don Pandoro we trust.


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

La morosidad de la banca escala hasta el 13% en octubre

Esto solo puede subir impulsado por nuestro sector bankario :XX:

Esto es de cachondeo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La morosidad de la banca escala hasta el 13% en octubre
> 
> Esto solo puede subir impulsado por nuestro sector bankario :XX:
> 
> Esto es de cachondeo ::



¿cuentan los préstamos de dudosisisisisisisimo cobro refinanciados ad eternum?

Cuando salga la mierda va a espuerrear a todo el mundo a base de bien. :: :: ::


----------



## Zetaperro (18 Dic 2013)

Me podéis decir como puñetas se pone un stop loss en Clicktrade?

Entre stops, stops limites y las 2 opciones de abajo que salen con porcentajes no me aclaro.


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

A ver alguien que trabaje con Clicktrade!!!!! que nos violetean al caballerooooo

ClickTrade - Tipo de Órdenes

____________________


El primer trade rápido y limpio, este lo están complicado

DALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

apuestas 2014 de M e r r y l L y n c h, mercado usano y tal ...8:8:8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> apuestas 2014 de M e r r y l L y n c h, mercado usano y tal ...8:8:8:



¿Apuestan por Pandora?


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Venga que caiga o que suba, que me estoy poniendo nerviosita!!!!


----------



## Zetaperro (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver alguien que trabaje con Clicktrade!!!!! que nos violetean al caballerooooo
> 
> ClickTrade - Tipo de Órdenes
> 
> ...



He puesto el stop con el icono de la posicion abierta pero se ha puesto a mercado. Algo es algo.

El tema es intentar poner un stop con precio limitado y que se quede fijado para unos cuantos meses. Pero claro, para hacer eso me tengo que ir a la pestaña cursar orden (más avanzada) y tengo miedo de poner lo que no es y que me las venda. :S


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Pol técnico a muy muy corto: (c) 

9.415.2-9.403 Triángulo de ruptura ojal

Con proyección muy alcista...ergo ruptura a la baja con recorrido


----------



## sr.anus (18 Dic 2013)

Zetaperro dijo:


> He puesto el stop con el icono de la posicion abierta pero se ha puesto a mercado. Algo es algo.
> 
> El tema es intentar poner un stop con precio limitado y que se quede fijado para unos cuantos meses. Pero claro, para hacer eso me tengo que ir a la pestaña cursar orden (más avanzada) y tengo miedo de poner lo que no es y que me las venda. :S



os vais al panel de posiciones abiertas, ahi aparecen como es logico las operaciones que teneis abiertas, despues del precio aparecen 2 casillas, una de compra en verde y otra de venta en rojo, lo pulsais y hay configurais el stop.

Os hablo de memoria, no pulsar el precio actual, pues os vende la posicion a mercado


p.d os he mentido no aparecen casillas de compra y venta, si no, de stop ( el que tienes que configurar) y limite


----------



## Zetaperro (18 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> os vais al panel de posiciones abiertas, ahi aparecen como es logico las operaciones que teneis abiertas, despues del precio aparecen 2 casillas, una de compra en verde y otra de venta en rojo, lo pulsais y hay configurais el stop.
> 
> Os hablo de memoria, no pulsar el precio actual, pues os vende la posicion a mercado
> 
> ...



Lo he fijado en limite. El tema es que cuando llega a ese precio las vende a mercado no?


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Fran, hace un par de años nos haciamos pajuelas con la morosidad por encima del 10%, ahora con el 13% no pasa absolutamente nada, y ese es el problema.

Cuanto sera la real? a saber...

De momento solo importa lo que pase en usa, y en general el resto del mundo. Lo de aqui se esconde y se mete en el cajon del olvido.

Estan tentando a romper por arriba, ya veremos pero de ser asi a la tarde podemos tener tortazo con el fomc.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Ay madre, que se nos despelota el IBEX!!!


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Fran, hace un par de años nos haciamos pajuelas con la morosidad por encima del 10%, ahora con el 13% no pasa absolutamente nada, y ese es el problema.
> 
> Cuanto sera la real? a saber...
> 
> ...




Algunas plantas de ex-cajas (según palabritas de insider), es como entrar al reactor 3 de Fuckushima ese. No se atreven a pasar a dos metros de la puerta. Pero habrá que tomar una decisión.


Los HDP han cumplido la ruptura del triángulo que comentaba antes hacia arriba. Sus muelas, me han mangado puntitos recolectados con el sudor de mi frente. 

Pues nada, a mirar el nivel 1 alcista y de ruptura 414 (bastante importante y con volumen negociado) para tratar de rascar una buena tajada hoy.


EDIT: El triángulo formado desde las 10:15 con ruptura en falso poco después de las 11 y pepinazo.

El fondo bajista, pese a las señales alcistas que están marcando en las figuras técnicas a corto.

La cuestión es: ¿Me están engañando a mi o los que abren largos?


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Algunas plantas de ex-cajas (según palabritas de insider), es como entrar al reactor 3 de Fuckushima ese. No se atreven a pasar a dos metros de la puerta. Pero habrá que tomar una decisión.
> 
> 
> Los HDP han cumplido la ruptura del triángulo que comentaba antes hacia arriba. Sus muelas, me han mangado puntitos recolectados con el sudor de mi frente.
> ...



Contando tu nivel de aciertos, espero que engañen a los que abren largos.

Veremos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

estos del dax llevan como unos 70 puntos de dilatación... a ver hasta donde llegan esta vez

cuando hay noticias por medio han llegado a dilatar 150 puntos y volver al punto de venta


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> estos del dax llevan como unos 70 puntos de dilatación... a ver hasta donde llegan esta vez
> 
> cuando hay noticias por medio han llegado a dilatar 150 puntos y volver al punto de venta



Entiendo que dilatación viene siendo lo que aguanta el leoncio a la contra no? Eso que el jato puede aguantar 500 sin problema...


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Contando tu nivel de aciertos, espero que engañen a los que abren largos.
> 
> Veremos.



Mira que no me gusta hablar de técnico, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Nos enseñan lo que quiere que veamos...y ¿Qué tenemos ahora mismo?

Hablo desde mediados de octubre.

Unos máximos decrecientes, donde en esta onda deberíamos acercarnos a los 8600 y caer.

Ahora tenemos dos opciones: 
1.Llegar a esos 86xx, la gacelada toma posiciones, alcistas o bajistas y hacen lo contrario.

2. Lo que YO haría: No cumplir esa onda y hacer el giro a partir de ya, marcando figuras alcistas a muy corto y dejan enganchada a la gacelada. Posible punto de giro los 9.45x


----------



## sr.anus (18 Dic 2013)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Lo he fijado en limite. El tema es que cuando llega a ese precio las vende a mercado no?



mejor pulsa un icono que pone ticket de operaciones, buscas el instrumento, valor o lo que seas que tengas. Y configuras ahi la orden, donde la podras poner como quieras

Si las configuras en posiciones abiertas, te las vende a mercado tanto el stop loss que pongas como el profit


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Me está gustando la sesión, canal alcista, en los próximos 10 minutos la banda superior toca los 945x, máximos diarios y choque contra canal...

Bonito, bonito desde la escuadra y cartabón


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Fran, me parece que hay mucha gente esperando el rally de navidad y ya estamos a 18 fiufiu...

[Cago en la leche merche.... serbios en mi blog! Que es lo próximo. Húngaros!!]


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Dic 2013)

Pues en la bloomberg markets de este mes recomiendan comprar bancos españoles, sobre todo uno de gran afición por estos lares y que casi todos llevamos::

Pag 40, por si no me creen a mi y prefieren creer a sus ojos


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

9.45x dentro de la franja horaria dada...hora de abrir posiciones


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2013)

Buenos días y Feliz rallyty show de navidad.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> apuestas 2014 de M e r r y l L y n c h, mercado usano y tal ...8:8:8:



Me gustan varias de ahí. Cisco, ssys,salesforce..
Adobe ni con un palo, por ahora.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Ola q ase? Se gira o k ase?


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

I love this game!!!!

Toca y retreat inmediato de 15 puntos.


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, me parece que hay mucha gente esperando el rally de navidad y ya estamos a 18 fiufiu...











:XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Le está gustando?

Sesión en directo!!!

A esto no se puede resistir el maestro y aparece de entre las sombras.



Seguimos: -20 el retreat. Barren y volvemos a base canal , de momento en los 418


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX:









---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 11:43 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Le está gustando?
> 
> Sesión en directo!!!
> 
> ...



Es un envidiosillo y tu una attention whore

:XX:
:XX:
:XX::XX:
:XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> I love this game!!!!
> 
> Toca y retreat inmediato de 15 puntos.



Día de los que le gustan a FranR: tobogán va, tobogán viene...


Pero a mi plim.... las bankias se mantienen


A mi también me ha salido un pareado. Será contagioso? :


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un envidiosillo y tu una attention whore
> 
> :XX:
> :XX:
> ...




Mira que ya no te ajunto y me piro a pegarle un viaje al Marie Brizard, que para eso he cerrado ejercicio ya :XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que ya no te ajunto y me piro a pegarle un viaje al Marie Brizard, que para eso he cerrado ejercicio ya :XX::XX:









Esta un poco afeminada...MARIE BRIZARD!!!

De este y se "hunta" un poco por el pecho.


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Apuestan por Pandora?



Pandora:


----------



## tarrito (18 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que ya no te ajunto y me piro a pegarle un viaje al Marie Brizard, que para eso he cerrado ejercicio ya :XX::XX:



mira éste! ... como ya le han hecho el carnet, se permite el lujo de faltar al mono-marino :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que ya no te ajunto y me piro a pegarle un viaje al Marie Brizard, que para eso he cerrado ejercicio ya :XX::XX:



Diga que si joven damisela tomese su anisete afrancesado y no se ruborice por su comentario.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que ya no te ajunto y me piro a pegarle un viaje al Marie Brizard, que para eso he cerrado ejercicio ya :XX::XX:



Envidiosillo y borrachuzo... menudo perla.








:X

madre mía la que le han dado al pobre mr.P en un ratito. Para una vez que asoma la patita..... 
:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mira éste! ... como ya le han hecho el carnet, se permite el lujo de faltar al mono-marino :8:



Cuidado con el DON no salga corriendo detras de uno con su espada para............................espera he dicho el DON corriendo....:


:XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Hecho Relevante de AMPER, el stand still sigue has el 17 de febrero ... y ya tal ...
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={57fa46ee-fa3f-4427-bf22-f978201c9e2c}
> 
> otra patada alante de Bañuelos. Mi opinión es que ya está pactada la refinanciación, pero tiene que seguir aligerando balance. 2 meses más y lo sabremos



También es mi opinión. Por lo tanto sigo dentro.


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

No es día para cortossssshhh


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuidado con el DON no salga corriendo detras de uno con su espada para............................espera he dicho el DON corriendo....:
> 
> 
> :XX::XX:



Al menos no ha dicho

_Cuidado con el DON no salga corriendo detras de uno *por *su espa*l*da para..._​
Se le nota falta de ingenio, cosas de la edad supongo. :: :: 

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
:XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Le está gustando?
> 
> Sesión en directo!!!
> 
> ...




Han barrido y vuelta abajo, seguimos en canal TECNICO....límites a 5 minutos 427-465

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 11:58 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> No es día para cortossssshhh



Depende de donde los metas 414 (A las 10 de la mañana, cuando avisé regalaba 70 de recorrido)

Ahora mismo los 45x están dando frutos también.

El truco es tener unos niveles donde jugársela.


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> seguimos en canal *TECNICO*...


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Hora de seguir con la farsa o romper el canal alcista. Chocando con base......

Preparados?

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 12:01 ----------




pollastre dijo:


>



Estoy haciendo un reality con canales técnicos y niveles de cotización. Es bastante entretenido. Están cumpliendo las figuras técnicas desde hace 2 horas para destrozar ojetes confiados.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 12:05 ----------

Segunda figura técnica del día rota. Recordemos triángulo, canal alcista y ahora toca soporte 9.400 donde se espera rebote.

Por niveles: Pérdida del 9414 nos vamos a los 933x


----------



## Hannibal (18 Dic 2013)

Niñooos, no me troleeis el foro aprovechando que no está el jato. Siempre tiene que haber alguno revoltoso en la clase :no:

Estrategia 2014 Recuperacin econmica Vs retirada de liquidez

Todo el artículo es interesante, no hay nada muy sorpresivo que no se haya hablado ya por aquí. Dejo lo que nos concierne más directamente:

_*Política monetaria*: Bancos centrales seguirán apoyando mientras sea necesario.

A) Tipos de intervención:

se mantendrán en mínimos históricos en Europa, Estados Unidos y Japón durante 2014.
B) Tramo largo de la curva:

repuntes ante inicio de “tapering” FED (niveles 10 años estimados de llegada: EEUU 3,25%, Alemania 2,2%, España 4,2%)._

_*Riesgos:*

FED:
Tapering más agresivo del esperado y/o sobrerreacción del mercado.
BCE:
Obstáculos de Alemania a nuevos estímulos.

_

OBJETIVO A UN AÑO
Escenario: ----OPTIMISTA -----	BASE -----	PESIMISTA
Var BPA 2013 --	25%-------------20%------------5%
*IBEX-35---------12.118 ---------10.777 ---------8.784*


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

A ver que alguien saque los polvorones que el anís ya lo hemos puesto.!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero a mi plim.... las bankias se mantienen
> 
> 
> :



Que susto me ha dado.... Se mantienen si, se mantienen subiendo un dos por ciento.... Vale vale... Lol



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Les veo luego, me reclaman para cantar unos villancicos!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

Dejando de lado un poco el trolleo en el hilo, que hay que recordar es el principal motor del mismo.

El asunto del taperguare este es un poco bluf. Me explico. 
Las bolsas no estan donde estan por estas compras, la razon real son los bajos tipos efectivos del dolar y de los altos precios de los bonos. La FED modula la oferta de dolares a su antojo y por ende el tipo de interes, puede decirse que una retirada de compras no equivale a retirada de estimulos. La politica de la fed es muy expansiva de ahi los tipos a cero ad eternum promovida.

La bolsa usana caera cuando los beneficios de las empresas usanas bajen o bien cuando los tipos suban. 

Si la accion de la FED fuera unicamente compras en el mercado secundario de bonos por $45B nadie estaria tan pendiente de Bernanke.


----------



## moisty70 (18 Dic 2013)

buenas mañanas prerallystas

alguien me puede decir que pasa con gamesa. 
Tiene unos intradías cojonudos siempre, vamos, que sube o baja de 3 en 3%

Tengo que vender en pérdidas (si, si, pillado desde hace años) antes de fin de año para comprar más adelante y no veo el momento.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2013)

Ale mando orden para Mapfe.... me ha dado por los chicharros, veremos si entra....:cook:






paulistano dijo:


> Que susto me ha dado.... Se mantienen si, se mantienen subiendo un dos por ciento.... Vale vale... Lol



Comprendame, ha sido una pequeña licencia poética, el Ibex estaba bajando en ese momento y al señor FranR el ordenador le hacía poseías él solito.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dejando de lado un poco el trolleo en el hilo, que hay que recordar es el principal motor del mismo.
> 
> El asunto del taperguare este es un poco bluf. Me explico.
> Las bolsas no estan donde estan por estas compras, la razon real son los bajos tipos efectivos del dolar y de los altos precios de los bonos. La FED modula la oferta de dolares a su antojo y por ende el tipo de interes, puede decirse que una retirada de compras no equivale a retirada de estimulos. La politica de la fed es muy expansiva de ahi los tipos a cero ad eternum promovida.
> ...



no sea aguafiestas, con lo que "mola" predicar el guanocalipsis bursatil consecuencia de abrir la fiambrera a.k.a. "tappering" 

Me inclino por lo segundo: subida de tipos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Chinazo pero es que , si no me columpio mucho, los PER de las compañias usanas están en niveles absurdos, como en la burbu de las punto com.

Por cierto, ha visto las computadoras deslocalizadas???


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

Esta tarde los flandercitos van a aprender lo que es la bolsa de la mano del Barbas.

Ojetazo incoming


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

mandando jaztell a tomar por culo in 3-2-1....


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

De vuelta FUN FUN FUN!!!


Se despista uno y vuelta parriba.

9.45x???

HAy que hacer algo...el pato, que alguien saque al PATO

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 13:01 ----------








Como curiosidad, Intermoney the winner.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

Bueno incluso en este caso hay que matizar.

Sin precisar datos, creo que el per andara en los 20 quizas algo menos? Con los beneficios empresariales rozando maximos historicos. Con tipos al cero. Resultado las bolsas a maximos.

Otra cosa es que se piense que las compañias hacen ingenieria financiera, que la politica de los bancos centrales maquilla o esconde la mierda bajo la alfombra...

Lo que si ocurre en la bolsa usana es que hay compañias que cotizan expectativas y ejemplos hay muchisimos, el mas proximo que yo he estado viendo estos dias AMAZON vs IBM, en amazon se cotiza mucho mas que ese portal de compras.

No quiero decir que no haya cotizaciones absurdas en la bolsa actualmente, que seguro que si, pero ya sabe DON aquello que el mercado permanece mas tiempo irracional de lo que los inversores solventes y tal.

Voy pal blog ahora mismito.

La compra de IBM hoy en dia es una apuesta "arriesgada". Es un elefante. Otros han apostado por lo contrario. Es lo bueno de esto, que siempre hay un roto para un descosido.

Hoy a diciembre de 2013 BMW vende mas coches que nunca con mayor margen que nunca.


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Los bancos suben como cohetes, atpc la morosidad. Viva el vino.

Volvemos a maximos diarios, a ver que pasa fran. Miedo da que lo dejen arriba y sea para pegar el hachazo.


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Los bancos suben como cohetes, atpc la morosidad. Viva el vino.
> 
> Volvemos a maximos diarios, a ver que pasa fran. Miedo da que lo dejen arriba y sea para pegar el hachazo.





FranR dijo:


> Mira que no me gusta hablar de técnico, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Nos enseñan lo que quiere que veamos...y ¿Qué tenemos ahora mismo?
> 
> Hablo desde mediados de octubre.
> 
> ...



Sigue sirviendo lo que dije hace unas horas....nos adaptaremos a lo que decidan. 

Desde luego un momento importante los intentos de ruptura de los 458 como nivel, que dejé a las 10 de la mañana.


----------



## @@strom (18 Dic 2013)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso del per.
En el ndx si que hay mogollón de peres 24 pero por otro lado los bancos y acciones como intc o csco deben rondar un per 15.
Sin ir más lejos mirad lo que han subido en europa y mirad los peres de acciones como MIchelín o Bmw, deben rondar el 8 o 9......


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2013)

cante niveles pollaste, que Fran ya se lo ha currado


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> industrial en el barco.
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Deslocalizando Computadoras
> 
> Si no edito hoy, edito mañana para el análisis escala diaria



Pensaba que los "gap que te crió" correspondían a repartos de superdividendos, pero no. Los últimos corresponden al 17-oct (reacción a publicación de resultados), 6-ago (rebaja de rating por parte de Credit Suisse) y 19-abr (publicación resultados).

No se lo he dicho en el blog, pero creo que es importante destacar que mientras buscaba el motivo del gap del 17 de octubre he encontrado una noticia de Reuters en la que se cita la opinión de un reputado analista:


> "The scare that was created by the lengthy delay in resolving the issue has created a situation that has taken Fed tapering off the table for a considerable period. That is viewed as bullish," said *Stephen Massocca*, managing director at Wedbush Equity Management LLC in San Francisco.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito...
> 
> Thyssen
> 
> ...




Creo que ayer no viste el post chinito


Sobre IBM si miramos su PER FCF estaría a unas 12,25 veces, lleva 4 años que mientras su benefcio crece su fcf baja, aun así sigue teniendo una potencia financiera bastante importante.

INTL BUSINESS MACHINES CORP (IBM:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

La clave de IBM es la recompra de acciones, entre dividendos y recompras en 2012 la rentabilidad del accionista fue del 8,3%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pensaba que los "gap que te crió" correspondían a repartos de superdividendos, pero no. Los últimos corresponden al 17-oct (reacción a publicación de resultados), 6-ago (rebaja de rating por parte de Credit Suisse) y 19-abr (publicación resultados).
> 
> No se lo he dicho en el blog, pero creo que es importante destacar que mientras buscaba el motivo del gap del 17 de octubre he encontrado una noticia de Reuters en la que se cita la opinión de un reputado analista:



Joder entre ese y Pandora media hacían un festín....:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso del per.
> En el ndx si que hay mogollón de peres 24 pero por otro lado los bancos y acciones como intc o csco deben rondar un per 15.
> Sin ir más lejos mirad lo que han subido en europa y mirad los peres de acciones como MIchelín o Bmw, deben rondar el 8 o 9......



La bolsa europea esta mas barata que la americana. Cuando a algunos se le han ido las paranoyas de la rotura del euro subidon que te crio.

Las bolsas, atento sargento no leas esto que voy a decir, por su propia naturaleza se deben encontrar siempre en zona de maximos. Haciendo nuevos maximos.

Entre estos mensajes y los de VdBB el sargento no me dejara entrar nunca mas en la trinchera. :S


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2013)

Lo de los 9460 ya lo dejamos para otro dia y tal...


----------



## Tono (18 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Que susto me ha dado.... Se mantienen si, se mantienen subiendo un dos por ciento.... Vale vale... Lol



Veo que va imperando la calma. Ya haces como yo, primero leer los comentarios del foro con tranquilidad y luego se miran las cotizaciones. 
A veces no coinciden en absoluto.:XX::XX:

Las Ferroviales y las Iberdrolas no tiran (parriba me refiero, pabajo no se cortan)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que ayer no viste el post chinito
> 
> 
> Sobre IBM si miramos su PER FCF estaría a unas 12,25 veces, lleva 4 años que mientras su benefcio crece su fcf baja, aun así sigue teniendo una potencia financiera bastante importante.
> ...



Gracias, no habia leido lo de thyssen. Es una compañia con mucha miga, andan rumiando mucho ultimamente. Como hay poco que decir de muchas compañias del dax, pues esta se ha puesto a tiro para pegarle un ojo. Han tomado una serie de decisiones ultimamente sobre el sector del acero...

Sobre IBM yo creo que a estos precios, aunque para ser exactos y con total seguridad la zona de los 16x altos es una entrada clara, incluso el tipo de cambio juega a favor. Desde la direccion se han dado cuenta eso que comentas, y quieren meterse en menos ventas pero mas rentables. La consultoria es el producto estrella. Tienen un plan desde la direccion, una compañia de este tipo a estos precios, aunque quizas me haya precipitado, ofrece una oportunidad con cierta seguridad para engordar la cartera. 

Si cae por debajo de los 165 dolares con cierta fuerza habra que asumir el error.


----------



## Tono (18 Dic 2013)

Ayer pregunté sobre los dividendos de las empresas americanas, tal vez me atreva a cruzar el charco.
¿tienen algún tipo de retención?
¿Montoro te mete otra clavada después?
¿es fácil conseguir que hacienda te devuelva lo que se paga en exceso?


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Dic 2013)

Me he comprado unas santanderes para mantener a L.P...cobro de dividendos y a dormir.


----------



## tarrito (18 Dic 2013)

notissias durtima ora

[YOUTUBE]LTxPIVW4zyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Habrá tapering hoy?
Yo creo que sí.


----------



## Tono (18 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Habrá tapering hoy?
> Yo creo que sí.



jijijiji
me parece que la IA de la publi no está muy de acuerdo contigo







(ya sé, ya sé, sale así por culpa de las cookies que tomo para desayunar con el café y no sé qué)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Si observamos la relación bolsa USA respecto a PIB se ve que está cara, el valor objetivo ahora mismo sería sobre los 1500 del SP500.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Si observamos la relación bolsa USA respecto a PIB se ve que está cara, el valor objetivo ahora mismo sería sobre los 1500 del SP500.



Muy lejos de la burbuja puntocom a pesar de las QE ::


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Gracias, no habia leido lo de thyssen. Es una compañia con mucha miga, andan rumiando mucho ultimamente. Como hay poco que decir de muchas compañias del dax, pues esta se ha puesto a tiro para pegarle un ojo. Han tomado una serie de decisiones ultimamente sobre el sector del acero...
> 
> Sobre IBM yo creo que a estos precios, aunque para ser exactos y con total seguridad la zona de los 16x altos es una entrada clara, incluso el tipo de cambio juega a favor. Desde la direccion se han dado cuenta eso que comentas, y quieren meterse en menos ventas pero mas rentables. La consultoria es el producto estrella. Tienen un plan desde la direccion, una compañia de este tipo a estos precios, aunque quizas me haya precipitado, ofrece una oportunidad con cierta seguridad para engordar la cartera.
> 
> Si cae por debajo de los 165 dolares con cierta fuerza habra que asumir el error.



Yo en thyssen me esperaria a la ampliacion, que seran unos 1000 mill que sumados a la venta de alguna fabrica de acero pueden meter al balance 2000-3000 mill.pwc es de las auditoras y consultoras mas rentables que existen, en ibm no creo que veamos revalorizaciones importantes a cp, la clave estara en la mejora de los negocios via cash flow sumado a la recompra.Si para el 2020 recompran 50000-70000 mill es factible que termine cotizando a 250-300.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 15:24 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Ayer pregunté sobre los dividendos de las empresas americanas, tal vez me atreva a cruzar el charco.
> ¿tienen algún tipo de retención?
> ¿Montoro te mete otra clavada después?
> ¿es fácil conseguir que hacienda te devuelva lo que se paga en exceso?



La clave de las empresas usanas es que a dif de españa si no recuerdo mal alli no tienen limite de recompras.Por ejemplo ibm tiene 130.000 mill de recompras.Otras que historicamente han recomprado mucho son las tabacaleras o cocacola...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Dic 2013)

grupo ezentis - Junta extraordinaria de Ezentis: la compañía dice que 2013 ha sido un año de compromisos cumplidos - 18/12/13 en Infomercados

pues a ver si tira de una vez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Muy lejos de la burbuja puntocom a pesar de las QE ::



Ahí falta final de 2012 y todo el 2013...y el SP ha subido un 28%

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (18 Dic 2013)

Dudo que hoy Bernake quite los estímulos... porque si quita parte de los estímulos, mañana hostión acojonante ACOJONANTING en la bolsa

pero vamos, que no creo que haga nada, este se quiere jubilar ya tranquilo sin líos y dejarle el marrón a la nueva... es normal, retirarse como un héroe y tal, sin jaleos


----------



## Tono (18 Dic 2013)

eas bankias a punto de romper el 1,08

otra tarde de gloria


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Tochin tercero, media tarde, subida de 100 pipos y ambiente alcista.

Huele a crematorio. Vamos a ver mas maximos aun. De momento todo arriba.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

Primeros episodios de trolling usano,

por la tarde viene la mascletá.


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ayer pregunté sobre los dividendos de las empresas americanas, tal vez me atreva a cruzar el charco.
> ¿tienen algún tipo de retención?
> ¿Montoro te mete otra clavada después?
> ¿es fácil conseguir que hacienda te devuelva lo que se paga en exceso?



No tengo experiencia real al respecto pero por lo que he leído creo recordar que hay que realizar un trámite con la hacienda usana presentando un modelo ¿W8? y en ese documento les informas que no eres residente americano y entonces pues no te retienen con lo cual tu cobrarías completo el dividendo y ya lo declararías en tu declaración de la renta como un ingreso más (o no lo declararías porque estaría exento hasta los primero 1.500€ si no los superas) 
Si no hacías eso, creo recordar que te retenían y tenías que solicitar la devolucion y tal pero eso ya era más follón. Normalmente los brokers se ofrecen para gestionarte el tema aunque te meten una clavada terrible.


----------



## garpie (18 Dic 2013)

Con USA si operas con el broker naranja de ING te tramitan el W8BEN, por el cual los yankies te retendrán únicamente el 15% establecido en el tratado de doble imposición USA-Spain

Luego Montoro se quedará el 21% habitual del cobro de dividendos hispanistaní. En la declaración de la renta, entre las deducciones a la cuota podrás optar por la deducción por doble imposición, por la cual te devolverán el menor de los dos importes ya retenidos (entre el 15% y el 21%, el primero).

Al final se te retendrá únicamente por el 21% montoriano. Desconozco si los dividendos usanos entran en el cálculo de los primeros 1500 € de rendimientos de capital exentos de tributación.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

parece que un movimientos violento esta al venir... lo más seguro antes de las 20:00...

a saber hacia donde


----------



## decloban (18 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> parece que un movimientos violento esta al venir... lo más seguro antes de las 20:00...
> 
> a saber hacia donde











:::


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

ni idea hacia donde soplará el viento

la señal ha sido a las 15:00... suele tardar unas 2 - 3 horas


----------



## Robopoli (18 Dic 2013)

Por si alguien se anima pego mensaje que he puesto en el suburbio de bolsa:



> Hola chicos,
> Esto está un poco paradete y he pensado que quizás podríamos generar un poco de dopamina haciendo un miniconcurso de selección de acciones. Algo así como que cada uno seleccionara 3 valores con el objetivo de llegar a X plusvalía para alguna fecha (50% para el 31 de Marzo por ejemplo).
> Un poquito de pique sano nunca viene mal
> Si os animarías decídmelo y organizo hilo.
> Saludos


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

Comentarios de Renta4 Gestora y tal:

"Desde nuestro punto de vista, creemos que la decisión de la FED sobre el “tapering” no debería tener tanta importancia sobre las bolsas, o al menos no en el sentido que estamos viendo en los mercados en los últimos meses. En tanto en cuanto la FED ha dicho que el “tapering” es data-dependiente, es decir, ligado a los datos económicos que conozcamos en las próximas semanas, pensamos que se convierte en simplemente un input más a la hora de tomar decisiones de inversión, que podemos predecir en gran medida con dichos datos.

¿Qué es mejor, un escenario de mejor crecimiento económico y menores estímulos monetarios? ¿O una caída de la actividad económica que conduzca a políticas monetarias más expansivas, si cabe?

Después de 6 años ya largos de crisis, es obligado empezar a ver una salida de la crisis por un mayor crecimiento económico y que, como no puede ser de otra forma, lleve aparejada una retirada de los estímulos monetarios. Y es EEUU el país dónde más probabilidades vemos de que esto suceda. No hay que olvidar que estas medidas podrían, en el medio plazo, conllevar consecuencias no deseadas sobre las decisiones de ahorro e inversión de los agentes económicos. Hoy tenemos una inflación baja a nivel mundial, lo que sirve de “excusa” a los bancos centrales para justificar este modo de actuación .. pero no sabemos si siempre será así. 

No hay que olvidar que gran parte de la comunidad financiera está de acuerdo en que una de las causas de la crisis actual fue un entorno de tipos de interés bajos durante demasiado tiempo (Greenspan), lo que que provocó una subida de los precios del sector inmobiliario y que ello tuvo las consecuencias que todos conocemos. 

La conclusión de esta reflexión, en términos de estrategia de inversión para 2014, es que nos gustaría ver mejores datos de crecimiento económico y, por consiguiente, beneficios empresariales, ya que es la única forma de salir de la 
crisis. Ello implicaría hacer más fácil la digestión del enorme endeudamiento que hay a nivel mundial todavía hoy, particularmente en el sector público. Este escenario debería conllevar la retirada de estímulos monetarios, lo que 
podría provocar volatilidad en la renta variable. 

Si se cumple la citada secuencia, nuestra decisión sería la de aumentar exposición a las bolsas en términos generales. Un escenario alternativo, sólo soportado por los bancos centrales, no es el idóneo para invertir en renta 
variable ... puede haber subidas puntuales, pero ya sabemos cómo acaba la película, como hemos visto en Jápón en las últimas décadas "


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

¿20, 30 puntos en el SP hoy ?


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿20, 30 puntos en el SP hoy ?



que se va a mover?


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2013)

No ha estado mal, las bankias manteniéndote... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Dic 2013)

Hoy el sp va a caer 150 puntos, lo acaba de poner Bernanke en nuestro grupo del Messenger, que ha aprovechado para abrirse unos cortos en el SP500. Dice que las pensiones en la FED son una mierda y que hay que buscarse la vida


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)




----------



## HisHoliness (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No ha estado mal, las bankias manteniéndote...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Parece que sí, se ha mantenido la tendencia de manutención. :cook:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Cuando tenga tiempo podria tirar unas lineas a Suedzucker (szu)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cuando tenga tiempo podria tirar unas lineas a Suedzucker (szu)



Esta en el blog 

A corto plazo si no retoma los 18.24€ nos damos un paseito... ¿hasta donde? Complicado pues los máximos que podríamos tomar como soportes (17.8€ y 17.31€) están muy lejos en el tiempo.


----------



## alimon (18 Dic 2013)

Me han entrado 2 ordenes en Acerinox a 8,827 y 8,820. En total acumulo 1500 títulos.

Espero poder doblar posición si se da la oportunidad mañana entre 8,78 - 8,83.

SL: 8,56
TP: 10 siendo optimista a mediados de enero. Aunque el primer objetivo realista está en torno a los 9,25.


Vela fea la de hoy en EZE.


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Dic 2013)

A que hora hay que tener FED?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

uy uy

la que se va a liar...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A que hora hay que tener FED?



A las 20.00h


----------



## Tono (18 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler




Me has hecho acordarme de la expresión inglesa patear al gato 
''kick the cat'' 



> To release your frustration and powerlessness by snapping at an innocent person or creature who just happens to be handy. Usually following a bad day at work.



y en realidad muchas veces es lo que hacemos con nuestro jato particular, hay que reconocerlo, le soltamos la mala leche en plan 'lárgate de ahí que estás dando el coñazo todo el día', 'bicho feo y resabiao'...
Al final se le hecha de menos.

¿y Atman? También lleva unos días desaparecido.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿20, 30 puntos en el SP hoy ?



Ya llevamos unos cuantos...


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A las 20.00h



Pues se esta liando parda ya en el SP...


----------



## InsiderFX (18 Dic 2013)

El sp pillando ostias ahora mismo


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

La incertidumbre produce dolor y el dolor hace que el SP500 baje.
Mientras tanto predicciones de las manos fuertes, a ver cuanto nos trollean hoy.
- Societe Generale: El estrechamiento se producirá en enero.
- BoAML: 15% probabilidad en diciembre. 30% en enero. 35% Marzo. 20% posterior.
- BMO: Aunque la probabilidad de estrechamiento en diciembre se ha incrementado, aún se decanta por enero.
- Deutsche Bank: Estrechamiento en diciembre de 10.000 millones de dólares.
- Credit Suisse: Estrechamiento en enero.
- Goldman Sachs: Estrechamiento en marzo.
- BNP: No habrá estrechamiento en diciembre. Marzo es el escenario base.
- RBS: No estrechamiento en diciembre.
- JPM: Estrechamiento en enero.
- Jefferies: Estrechamiento de 5.000 millones de dólares hoy.
- Pierpont: No estrechamiento en diciembre.
- Morgan Stanley: Escenario base estrechamiento en marzo.
- Nomura: Estrechamiento en enero.
- Barclays: Estrechamiento en marzo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

Se lo pueden llevar a los 1750 y todavía tiene hemoal para repartir ...

El dax a otra cosa y haciendo de wannabe

Hoy no es un momento barbas cualquiera, ...

Bernanke dice que la Fed debe tomar decisiones "difíciles pero necesarias" - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 20:00 ----------

Tapering de mi vida!!!


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2013)

Velas rojas ...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A las 20.00h



En el canal de vídeo en streaming de la FED dice que a las 2:30 ET, o sea que sería a las 20:30 españolas (una hora menos en Canarias).

Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: The press conference with Federal Open Market Committee Chairman Ben S. Bernanke will begin Wednesday, December 18, 2013, at 2...


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2013)

Y ahora verdes jooooder.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Dic 2013)

Menudo meneo en el SP, a ver si baja de una vez que tengo los cortitos sufriendo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> En el canal de vídeo en streaming de la FED dice que a las 2:30 ET, o sea que sería a las 20:30 españolas (una hora menos en Canarias).
> 
> Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: The press conference with Federal Open Market Committee Chairman Ben S. Bernanke will begin Wednesday, December 18, 2013, at 2...



El espectáculo arrancará a las 20 horas. En ese momento, la Fed difundirá dos documentos. El primero de ellos, el que acaparará todo el protagonismo, será su comunicado oficial -FOMC statement-. Será ahí donde la institución dirá si reduce los estímulos o no

Bernanke medita si la economía de EEUU está lista para comenzar a retirar el 'ponche' - Noticias de Mercados


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Dic 2013)

Se reduce a 75000 B circulen....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (18 Dic 2013)

Maricon el ultimo....


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2013)

Que digo yo que el € reventará el 1,38 no?


----------



## jaialro (18 Dic 2013)

Bueno, empieza un ciclo bajista en la bolsa.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Impresionante....sencillamente impresionante.


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2013)

Vaya casa putas.....


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

no me jodas que van a dilatar 150 puntos y luego se va a ir al hoyo


----------



## tarrito (18 Dic 2013)

empieza lo del tapeo y no me han avisado ... ni un triste wassap, carvones!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2013)

menuda rotura de culos 

Pandoro bisexual


----------



## jaialro (18 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda rotura de culos
> 
> Pandoro bisexual



Esto no es rotura. Es que no hay que entrar y ya está.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El espectáculo arrancará a las 20 horas. En ese momento, la Fed difundirá dos documentos. El primero de ellos, el que acaparará todo el protagonismo, será su comunicado oficial -FOMC statement-. Será ahí donde la institución dirá si reduce los estímulos o no
> 
> Bernanke medita si la economía de EEUU está lista para comenzar a retirar el 'ponche' - Noticias de Mercados



¡Muchas gracias! Perdonen la confusión :rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Estos se van alcistas en lo que queda de año. :fiufiu:
Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: The press conference with Federal Open Market Committee Chairman Ben S. Bernanke will begin Wednesday, December 18, 2013, at 2...
Veremos que dice el tito.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Joder, joder, pero ¿en serio se va a poner todo peponico? No me lo creo ¿Van a mandar ATPC los movimientos primarios? No me lo creo. No me creo nada. Esto puede acabar como el rosario de la Aurora.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Dic 2013)

Menuda leche le han metido al VIX, de estar en verde ahora en -10%.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

bueno, ahora lo de las 20:30


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> bueno, ahora lo de las 20:30



lo cualo?


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> bueno, ahora lo de las 20:30



Venga ya...no serán capaces XD


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Papa tocho owned epico y follada grupal.

Os lo dije nada de guano hoy.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

Ale pongo una orden de compra a unas cuantas hwana solor mas y me voy de tapeo con el helicoptero


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Que risas, voy a leer lo que dice el hdlgp del barbas. 

Nos vemos por ahi arriba

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Dic 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> lo cualo?



se supone que Bernanke hablaba de la inflación a partir de las 20:30, pero se ve que todo el petardeo lo tenían reservado para las 20:00


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Dic 2013)

Menuda reventada de ojales bajistas maaaama. Jajaja


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Comienza el tappering y esto parriba, salga la noticia que salga esto parriba. Ya esta despejada la incognita, hiperinflacion.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Dic 2013)

No se si alguien opera con IGMARKETS pero la vela del SP500f petastops ha sido descarada!


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Vix 10% abajo, ha comenzado el rally de navidad.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## tesorero (18 Dic 2013)




----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Bueno amigos, disfruten de lo que queda de sesion, es tiempo de reflexionar.

Consejo, comprad unos botes de hemoal, haran falta.

Viva el guano.

USA en MAXIMOS.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2013)

Ahora sí, rally navideño y a domirla


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Dic 2013)

Dentro de rkt, por técnico, por momentum y por fundamentales, ahí queda eso...


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora sí, rally navideño y a domirla



Esta mañana no, ahora si, lo que antes no... ahora si.

Estaba mas que cantado. Nos vemos en los 1950 SP, al tanto. Como me gustaria ver la foto ahora mismo.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Nien. De aquí entre mañana y pasado al hoyo. Ya lo veréis. Poned el gráfico, esto sigue siendo bajista. Lo que ha flipado ha sido la violencia de los movimientos (y la barrida).


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)




----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Si fuese necesario, la Fed podría acelerar el ritmo de compras de activos, dice Bernanke. ::::::


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Jur jur jur vaya tiron que han pegado ahora mismo. Han roto maximos historicos del dow. Que risa tia felisa.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Dic 2013)

No se os puede dejar solos, qué habéis tocado?


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

1810-1820. 

Cupon para hoy.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Dic 2013)

lo de esta tarde ha sido de libro. menuda barrida y menuda petada de ojetes.







no ha habido suerte con el taper


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Fran como lo ves??? Yo no veo rojo hasta el año que viene. Le estan metiendo mucha gasolina al sp ahora, lo van a llevar mas arriba aun.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## juanfer (18 Dic 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> bueno, ahora lo de las 20:30



Bueno ya hemos visto que es lo que esperaban los tiburones desde el viernes.


----------



## Krim (18 Dic 2013)

Sabes si es gasolina de verdad? Porque el Maese y Gran veían esto bajista, se me hace raro que ahora peponeen. Pero todos sabemos que en el fondo esto es whisful thinking, que lo que pasa es que nos molaria que todo fuera una enganchada de espanto

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (18 Dic 2013)

Creo que MDF está haciendo los deberes para reducir el peso de Venezuela en su balance, momento de posicionarse? ienso:

_Duro Felguera, S.A. (“Duro Felguera”), en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la Ley del Mercado de Valores hace público el siguiente 
*HECHO RELEVANTE* _ 
_Societé de Production de l’Electricité, empresa filial de Sonelgaz (Argelia), ha adjudicado la construcción de una Central de Ciclo Combinado en Djelfa (Argelia) que contará con 4 turbinas de gas y 2 de vapor y una potencia de generación de 1.400 Mw. con un plazo de ejecución de 40 meses. La adjudicación a Duro Felguera es provisional, pendiente únicamente de suscribir el contrato. 
El importe del contrato es de 21.193.000.000 Dinares argelinos, más otros 346.000.000 €, siendo por tanto el valor total aproximado del contrato la cantidad de 544.000.000 €. 
En Gijón, a 18 de diciembre de 2013 _


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2013)

Y este peponazo yanki es bueno para bankia???


----------



## aitor33 (18 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y este peponazo yanki es bueno para bankia???



Eso mismo me estaba preguntando yo, supongo que mañana será un día pepónico en muchos valores, espero que entre ellos esten nuestras bankias y demás valores del personal del hvei35


----------



## inversobres (18 Dic 2013)

Chapeu amigo, +300 pipos en el dow y el sp en el rango. Que cojones pinto en el paro la semana que viene...

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## donpepito (18 Dic 2013)

Buenas noches,

La bola me dice ... probablemente 1.08 apertura y tonteo 1.098.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Celebrando el verde navideño. :fiufiu:


----------



## Misterio (18 Dic 2013)

Muy raro esa subida tan fuerte y el € cayendo a saco despues de tocar el 1,38 , puede que el gap mañana sea fuerte al alza pero despues huele raro...


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2013)

se acabo la droja amigo


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

Por cruces de medias exponenciales (18 9 4) en diario, mañana me dan compra Jazztel y BME en Ibex35, y Natra y Gamesa en continuo
¿recomendaciones? ¿Se escapó el tren?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2013)

Mañana a falta de datos macro importantes deberían reproducirse los verdes en la sesión asiática y europea. :fiufiu:


----------



## Lukatovic (18 Dic 2013)

Alguien puede hacer un resumen de la nueva compensación de perdidas y beneficios de cara a la declaración del IRPF 2013, que no lo tengo muy claro y no se que me compensa hacer antes de final de año.
¿Se sigue sin poder compensar perdidas y beneficios de los valores recomprados en menos de dos meses no?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Dic 2013)

Hola mis bienamados , entro un momento para deciros que MV ha pasado a la clandestinidad y tambien para advertiros que la opcion sanson se ha activado :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (18 Dic 2013)

Me he perdido todo el espectáculo USANO, me ha pillado mi media naranja de tonto (chófer).

¿Que tienes que hacer hoy y mañana?

Poca cosa...(respuesta errónea)

Pues te vienes, que tengo reunión y así me acompañas. 

Dejo niveles y a ver si durante la espera me puedo enganchar un rato a la sesión

CP 9.452-9.394

Alcista 1: 9.516 
Bajista: 9.366-9.322

TXL :: y sin ganas


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Dic 2013)

Dígale que usted se debe a sus fans 

Gracias Fran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me he perdido todo el espectáculo USANO, me ha pillado mi media naranja de tonto (chófer).
> 
> ¿Que tienes que hacer hoy y mañana?
> 
> ...



Mal Fran, muy Mal....







---------- Post added 18-dic-2013 at 23:10 ----------

Revenoso.... troleada platera,eh?


----------



## amago45 (18 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hola mis bienamados , entro un momento para deciros que MV ha pasado a la clandestinidad y tambien para advertiros que la opcion sanson se ha activado :Aplauso:



Se le echaba de menos y no se le echaba de menos ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (18 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hola mis bienamados , entro un momento para deciros que MV ha pasado a la clandestinidad y tambien para advertiros que la opcion sanson se ha activado :Aplauso:



Mira por donde, el Maese y el JJJ... 
¿Sansón es el sustituto mientras Pandoro está de vacaciones?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2013)

Operación Sansón...juas que ingenioso!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hola mis bienamados , entro un momento para deciros que MV ha pasado a la clandestinidad y tambien para advertiros que la opcion sanson se ha activado :Aplauso:





Que has estado de maniobras??


----------



## tarrito (18 Dic 2013)

no me diga más, usted es Dalila .... golosón


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

mañana tecnocom promete


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me diga más, usted es Dalila .... golosón




Dalila y el gato nos lleva directamente a Freddie

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PeC_uVHFtyE


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

Dan ganas de comprar mas bankias.....

Bankia vuelve al primer plano - Yahoo Finanzas España


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2013)

gracias Franr


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

proximo obj. de amper 0.97 no?

y mañana Atresmedia hace un pico muy abajo, aunque recupere, igual menos de 11?


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2013)

Solo se me ocurren dos cosas con lo de Sansón:

La famosa pareja Sansón y ElLila u/o

Sansón de cuando jugábamos a las chapas: Pero más que un Sansón vas a necesitar un tapón de corcho para tinajas de aceite, de como te van a dejar el ojal con tus estrategias.

P.d. Esto sigue igual de mal, cada vez que los americanos hacen una jugada como la de ayer, incrementan spread con nosotros. No me quiero imaginar donde van a mandar el Ibex en la próxima onda bajista a largo. (sea cuando sea)


----------



## amago45 (19 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> P.d. Esto sigue igual de mal, cada vez que los americanos hacen una jugada como la de ayer, incrementan spread con nosotros. No me quiero imaginar donde van a mandar el Ibex en la próxima onda bajista a largo. (sea cuando sea)



totally agree

Esta noche Bolsa Japón + 1.75%. Bolsa Australia +2%

FUT FTSE +0.98%
FUT CAC +1.20%
FUT DAX +1.07%

Como veo hoy: 
Amanecer verde, recogida de beneficios a las 9.15 (oportunidad para mini-cortos), y de nuevo verde hasta la apertura usana. Ahora lo que hagan los usanos, ni idea, pero debería ser verde again


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo se me ocurren dos cosas con lo de Sansón:
> 
> La famosa pareja Sansón y ElLila u/o
> 
> ...



Operación Sansón= Haircut..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Dic 2013)

Yo creo que Sansón en el Bernanke, que es muy peludo. Y Dalila es la Yellen.

Buenas idas.


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

Hoy va a ser una sesión muy divertida.

A ver la jugarreta.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

hoy y mañana vamos a ver cosas raras


----------



## jjsuamar (19 Dic 2013)

Dividendo de Enagás, cuando era?


----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2013)

Las bkias bien, gracias...

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 09:05 ----------




jjsuamar dijo:


> Dividendo de Enagás, cuando era?



es hoy el dividendo


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Que risas no?? apertura, pepinazo. 9600 para media manyana y luego a dormir la siesta hasta el paro usano.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 09:10 ----------

Quereis mas pruebas?? hola soy bernie, feliz follavidad.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

bankia 1,094

es el límite del canal, o lo rompe o guano


----------



## mpbk (19 Dic 2013)

fiesta alcista, dax y eustox hchi,

disfruten de los largos


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

9600 en breves. Fran estan chutando por arriba, esos 96XX de ayer, a ver que tal se portan.

Edit: superados, nuevo owned. 9750, y volvemos al redir de noviembre. Nos hundimos!! El guano acabo para un larguisimo tiempo (al menos en el ibex).


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo se me ocurren dos cosas con lo de Sansón:
> 
> La famosa pareja Sansón y ElLila u/o
> 
> ...



A los 3000 ptos AQNHQViviianos y Bertokianos :baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

+2,1% el ibex y acaban de abrir, cuantos gacelos estaran entrando ahora mismo, mejor no mirar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> +2,1% el ibex y acaban de abrir, cuantos gacelos estaran entrando ahora mismo, mejor no mirar.



Parece más un cierre de cortos masivo. Los gacelianos están atrapados un poco mas arriba...


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Esta claro que fuese lo que fuese ayer, solo iban a tomar una direccion. Lastima del que creyo que lo iban a tirar, ahora debe de estar pegandose de hostias contra la pared.

Aun asi, no ha habido correccion de entidad en usa como para un nuevo pepinazo. Bueno desde 2012 no la hay asi que, subidas continuas sin descanso hasta objetivos JPM. Luego diran que el SP subira hasta los 3000 pipos y ahi lo llevaran.

Que decir de que todo el beneficio es para la banca, y aun asi dando saltos de alegria, pero como suelen decir... a alguien le tocara pagar la cuenta cuando acabe la fiesta, y no va a ser charlie sheen.


----------



## Crash (19 Dic 2013)

Ayer hubo doble POMO de 1.75 + 5.75 billion USD, por si no se dieron cuenta.

*Ops, perdon, doble POMO es HOY.*


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> A los 3000 ptos AQNHQViviianos y Bertokianos :baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:



Los profetas nunca se correspondieron con su tiempo ::::::

La fiesta está por llegar.

A nadie se le escapa que los problemas del mundo no se arreglan emitiendo moneda ..... o tal vez sí ::


----------



## Crash (19 Dic 2013)

Pues no, es hoy. Corregido post anterior y abierto corto IBEX 9648.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los profetas nunca se correspondieron con su tiempo ::::::
> 
> La fiesta está por llegar.
> 
> A nadie se le escapa que los problemas del mundo no se arreglan emitiendo moneda ..... o tal vez sí ::



Cada vez veo mas dudar en lo que respecta a un nuevo varapalo economico y la forma de actuar de los gobiernos. Al principio deciamos que emitiendo moneda esta vez no iba a ser util, ultimamente ya no lo vemos tan claro.

Una hiperinflacion de nada y a dormir ::.


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2013)

¿crisis? ¿qué crisis? Nosotros no damos a basto y BME parece que tampoco.

Aunque pienso que podré hacer algunos ratos, por si acaso, permítanme desearles, camaradas, unas *Felices Fiestas y un Próspero Año...* el que sea, según sus creencias. (más inclusivo no se puede ser).


----------



## Abner (19 Dic 2013)

Han provocado la subida para que las gacelas tengan que cerrar los cortos, y meterlas al horno. Esto está sentenciado. Los leoncios estarán poniéndose cortos hasta las trancas.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

primera hora, bankia llega a 1,094
objetivo de hoy, pero no pasa de momento
de cruzarlo a 1,11-1,12


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2013)

Con lo que tengo aquí para mirar gráfico y un poco de memoría:

8672 era el pico de subida de lo que hablaba ayer...máximos decrecientes.

Subida provocada por pequeños inversores y los grandes no sueltan. Las zonas de ventas automáticas 9.567 (Caída de 70) y volvemos a los 440 (zona de negociación fuerte).

La zona de esperanza gacelil está en los 9.780-9.820 donde situarían resistencias y ganas de soltar la pillada o bien el beneficio de este push.

Edit: Me esperaba más frio por aquí, pero como no sube la temperatura apenas durante el día daré un paseíllo y estaré atento a movimientos. Cualquier galería comercial calentita valdrá para chatear unos minutillos.


----------



## malibux (19 Dic 2013)

Mis primeras compras gaceriles a largo plazo han sido DIA, GRIFOLS y MAPFRE hace unos días y por ahora no me han despellejado. Lástima que se me escapara EADS y estoy pendiente de Gowex por si corrige algo.


----------



## amago45 (19 Dic 2013)

Parece que no, que PRISA no ha vendido Alfaguara a Random House
http://rsocial.elmundo.orbyt.es/epaper/xml_epaper/El%20Mundo/19_12_2013/pla_11014_Madrid/xml_arts/art_19923065.xml?SHARE=6C23C0F29C6C4F158F7CA6264B4863056B3F096CB3DFAEEC202F7D8CCD8B390D02687D00F7F489267E04DD8ABB6ACBE0C741ECB1AB17921F9337488C8AE22AA6A330B79AB43CD9E85511E553CDC8F863F2245A24854CAD8B06E62A4C6437F0B3

desmentido
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t=%7bf50adae3-4893-41c5-9a6d-083ee5c210b8%7d


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Mis primeras compras gaceriles a largo plazo han sido DIA, GRIFOLS y MAPFRE hace unos días y por ahora no me han despellejado. Lástima que se me escapara EADS y estoy pendiente de Gowex por si corrige algo.



mapfre buena compra y con diviidendo


----------



## mpbk (19 Dic 2013)

ola k aseis?

aqui estamos aguantando la corrección intra del dax, con el subidón fácil que ha pegao y yo aqui mendigando unos pips


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

empieza la flojera en ibex, corrección?


bankia en mínimos: 1.08

no es malo, cierra minigap, y soporte del 50% de la subida proyectada al 1,17

parece que mañana se ataca los 1,10 si no rebota desde el 1,08 hoy


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> empieza la flojera en ibex, corrección?
> 
> 
> bankia en mínimos: 1.08
> ...




Buenos días

Opinen, que yo voy algo perdida.

Hasta donde proyecta Bankia? Y Mapfre, porque ayer me entro la orden de compra, preferiría venderlas en 2014, pero 

Mejor plusvid con Montoro que perdidas con Pandoro :XX:


----------



## donpepito (19 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> La bola me dice ... probablemente 1.08 apertura y tonteo 1.098.



Preparando asalto ..... 1.09x


----------



## juanfer (19 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Con lo que tengo aquí para mirar gráfico y un poco de memoría:
> 
> 8672 era el pico de subida de lo que hablaba ayer...máximos decrecientes.
> 
> ...




FranR nos tiene el blog un poco abandonado desde el dia 12.


----------



## Maravedi (19 Dic 2013)

Amono bankieroshhhhhh!!!


----------



## decloban (19 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana tecnocom promete



¿Que le pasa a tecnocom? No se mueve en toda la mañana, ¿alguna noticia?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2013)

Yo estoy con abner en que esto no huele bien. Los metales siguen josconciándose como debe ser ante el anuncio del inicio del fin de los tuppersex, en cambio la bolsa pepónica... eso si SP de nuevo en maximísimos y aquí -40% desde máximos :: _something is rotten in...._


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Que le pasa a tecnocom? No se mueve en toda la mañana, ¿alguna noticia?



ya ha hecho max de ayer


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo estoy con abner en que esto no huele bien. Los metales siguen josconciándose como debe ser ante el anuncio del inicio del fin de los tuppersex, en cambio la bolsa pepónica... eso si SP de nuevo en maximísimos y aquí -40% desde máximos :: _something is rotten in...._



Y a ustec quien le manda pensar 

Saque esos ahorrillos que tiene, que se los van a comer la hinflassión y compre algo en bolsa, mejor ahora que a las 12.

O si no un pisico, para poder hincar o alquilarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A) Y a ustec quien le manda pensar
> 
> Saque esos ahorrillos que tiene, que se los van a comer la hinflassión y compre algo en bolsa, mejor ahora que a las 12.
> 
> B) O si no un pisico, para poder hincar o alquilarlo.



A) Eso digo yo....
B) Había leido pisco...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

bankia pierde 1,08

soporte 1,06


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2013)

Les dejo que termina la primera reunión, estoy más aburrido que una ostra dando vueltas.

A ver si ha vendido muchos tuppersex con muestras de pandoro y nos tira esto.

DAX 9.150 ya saben que cuando se reúnen mujeres, algún caos montan (sorry a las señoritas del hilo)


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2013)

Y Amadeus... ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿alguien piensa alguna vez en Amadeus???????


----------



## sr.anus (19 Dic 2013)

tengo el culito apretado, menos mal que voy con poquito, pero mis corticos esta haciendo las delicias a pandoro. Si no me he desecho de ellos ya, los aguantare confiando en los jrandes.



P.d Franr actualize el blog, primer aviso


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

Se me saltan las lágrimas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=489511

Trabajadores de intereconomia con pancartas de sindicatos y cantando skap, esto no se ve todos los días.Estoy hasta por plantarme en el bar que tienen allí para verlo en primera persona


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...-America-tras-comprar-el-City-en-Florida.html

Que grandes, Aznar y Blesa intentando revender minutos a precio de oro al mas puro estilo telefónica

Estas navidades me voy hacer con un bol extragrande de palomitas, vaya espectáculo.


....Y esas imtech no suben ni a tiros


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Dic 2013)

Ese mensaje del jato ha sido muy desconcertante. ¿Qué trataba de decirnos? ¿Era un mensaje en clave? ¿Sanson es Pandoro con pelo corto? 

Y otra cosa. ¿Qué leches es un pechopalomista? Yo es que les leo y entre eso y los términos informáticos no soy capaz de seguirles...


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese mensaje del jato ha sido muy desconcertante. ¿Qué trataba de decirnos? ¿Era un mensaje en clave? ¿Sanson es Pandoro con pelo corto?
> 
> Y otra cosa. ¿Qué leches es un pechopalomista? Yo es que les leo y entre eso y los términos informáticos no soy capaz de seguirles...



Supongo que se referirá a la forma tan original de ligar que tienen los palomos, siempre de forma chulesca y enseñando pecho....Y como podría asemejarse esa ostentación a alguien que se deja 400k lereles para chulearse con la visillera de turno....Si no es así que me corrija Bertok


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2013)

En bolsacanaria han publicado los 10millonarios que mas han ganado en este 2013 y sólo se puede decir que viendo el repertorio de ganadores,dinero llama a dinero.El gato tampoco aparece en esta lista ¿Ande andas que te echamos de menos, y va en serio .


----------



## xavigomis (19 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> tengo el culito apretado, menos mal que voy con poquito, pero mis corticos esta haciendo las delicias a pandoro. Si no me he desecho de ellos ya, los aguantare confiando en los jrandes.
> 
> 
> 
> P.d Franr actualize el blog, primer aviso




Niveles y objetivos ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese mensaje del jato ha sido muy desconcertante. ¿Qué trataba de decirnos? ¿Era un mensaje en clave? ¿Sanson es Pandoro con pelo corto?
> 
> Y otra cosa. ¿Qué leches es un pechopalomista? Yo es que les leo y entre eso y los términos informáticos no soy capaz de seguirles...



Yo creo que el jato estaba de manibras conjuntas con la CIA, El MOSSAD y los Húngaros. Lo de operación Sansón se lo ha debido de oir al primo de Jason Bourne, y no es ni más ni menos que un corte de pelo. Anglosajonamente llamado "_Haircut_". 












Pechopalomista es aquella persona que va por la vida sacando pecho por haberse comprado/hipotecado un zulo en cualquier PAU extra-urbano. Bertok's best friends.


----------



## juanfer (19 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se me saltan las lágrimas
> 
> Vídeo inside: Manifestación de los trabajadores de Intereconomía cantando "El vals del obrero" de SKA-P - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> ...



Vamos a asistir al desmembramiento de lo mal llamado "clase media".

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 12:16 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese mensaje del jato ha sido muy desconcertante. ¿Qué trataba de decirnos? ¿Era un mensaje en clave? ¿Sanson es Pandoro con pelo corto?
> 
> Y otra cosa. ¿Qué leches es un pechopalomista? Yo es que les leo y entre eso y los términos informáticos no soy capaz de seguirles...



Estar clandestino supongo que ya no le pagaran por postear.

No entiendo muy bien lo que dice.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos a asistir al desmembramiento de lo mal llamado "clase media".



Esta crisis va a poner patas arriba todos los mantras habidos y por haber.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Dic 2013)

bankia - Los institucionales extranjeros duplican su presencia en el capital de Bankia desde junio - 19/12/13 en Infomercados

" los inversores minoristas han reducido su peso en el capital de la entidad desde el 22,13% hasta el 19,01%", seré yo maestro???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo estoy con abner en que esto no huele bien. Los metales siguen josconciándose como debe ser ante el anuncio del inicio del fin de los tuppersex, en cambio la bolsa pepónica... eso si SP de nuevo en maximísimos y aquí -40% desde máximos :: _something is rotten in...._



Buenos dias DON y demas personas capaces de correr mas de un km sin necesidad de uvi movil.

Pues es la consecuencia de dos hechos. La bolsa europeda esta mas barata que la americana, y mas importante, el ibex35 es un indice mal construido donde apenas el 15% de las cotizadas pesa mas de un 80%, dentro de ese 15% el 80% son bancos, telecos y electricas. Vamos de lo bueno lo mejor y de lo mejor lo superior.

Un pechopalomista es lo que el sargento confunde con white collar jobs en el prodigioso barrio VdBB-premium®. 

PAU-Listaco preparese para este finde que arrasaremos en el catacrock al sargento&company.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

A por otro bol de palomitas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=489399

Este fin de año promete


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2013)

Si, todo muy bonito y tal.El fin de la indefinicion, y bla bla bla
Pero la droja es la droja amigos, y cuando al yonki se le reduzca la cantidad de heroina en el proximo chute, se va a poner guanoso.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Seguimos en la cresta de la ola y por encima de 9600. Que bonito pastel. Vamos a ver el volumen.

PD: hoy finalizo en la empresa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Dic 2013)

La luz subirá un 10,5% en enero: la subasta eléctrica cierra con alzas del 26% - elEconomista.es
no decia el Soria que no subiría mas del 2%?

La luz subirá más del 11% en enero: la subasta eléctrica cierra con alzas del 26% - elEconomista.es

a este paso llegamos al 100%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La luz subirá un 10,5% en enero: la subasta eléctrica cierra con alzas del 26% - elEconomista.es
> no decia el Soria que no subiría mas del 2%?



El 2% en su tramo, el otro el de la subasta que no es subasta pero que como estamos en expaña llamamos a las cosas como nos da la gana, subira un potosi mas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A por otro bol de palomitas
> 
> Es verdad que VENEZUELA ha comprado cajaGalicia??' No es broma? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Este fin de año promete



Sólo hemos perdido 8.000 minolles ::::

saldos everywhere!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (19 Dic 2013)

*Los inversores de EA emprenden acciones legales tras los problemas de Battlefield 4

Electronic Arts se enfrenta a una demanda colectiva por una posible violación de las leyes del mercado de valores estadounidenses provocada por el engaño consciente de sus accionistas en cuanto a la calidad de Battlefield 4. La denuncia, presentada en el tribunal de California del norte en representación de varios accionistas de EA, alega que el distribuidor realizó "declaraciones engañosas y materialmente falsas destacando las supuestas fortalezas" de Battlefield 4 durante el desarrollo y después del lanzamiento.

Los demandantes aseguran que EA pretendía aumentar el valor de su stock bursátil enalteciendo las bondades del título, lo que supuestamente permitió a "ciertos altos ejecutivos de Electronic Arts vender sus acciones de EA a precios inflados artificialmente".*


Os imagináis en España una denuncia a Telefonica por decir que mantiene y el dividendo y unos meses después quitarlo ??? O mas grave todavía, que te digan que Bankia cuando salio a bolsa valia un pastizal y luego no valia nada ??? THIS IS SPAIN


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La luz subirá un 10,5% en enero: la subasta eléctrica cierra con alzas del 26% - elEconomista.es
> no decia el Soria que no subiría mas del 2%?



Pensando estoy si la gasto toda de aquí a enero y luego compro velas. :

Si lo dice un menestro sabemos que es mentira....


----------



## Tono (19 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



LÁNGARO dijo:


> La luz subirá un 10,5% en enero: la subasta eléctrica cierra con alzas del 26% - elEconomista.es
> no decia el Soria que no subiría mas del 2%?



Una desgracia para todos y una buena noticia para las eléctricas y sus accionistas.
Iberdrola tiene recorrido, al menos hasta los 5€. Cuando todo eran malas noticias no llegó a bajar de los 4,40. Al contrario que el resto *NO* ha corregido y subido como las demás eléctricas tras el impacto de esta noticia que se esperaba y se sabía segura hace días
y además da 0,127 de dividendos en Enero.

¿a qué están jugando hoy en Bankia? Huele a que la pueden bajar hoy para barrer SL. Cuidadín, cuidadín.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El 2% en su tramo, el otro el de la subasta que no es subasta pero que como estamos en expaña llamamos a las cosas como nos da la gana, subira un potosi mas.



Estan queriendo compensar la bajada del consumo con incrementos de precios, les va a reventar en la cara.
De hecho la facturación en España ya se empieza a notar, la luz ha subido como un 200% en 7 años pero prácticamente ninguna eléctrica ha facturado el doble en ese mismo periodo.Sinceramente creo que estamos muy cerca de ver a algún chino vendiendo por contrabando placas solares u otros sistemas alternativos.




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Sólo hemos perdido 8.000 minolles ::::
> 
> saldos everywhere!



[youtube]mr2y7A1wXdw[/youtube]

Imagínate lo que se le puede ocurrir a este con un banco español...

Este país es un espectáculo,a este paso no llegamos a fin de año


----------



## Hannibal (19 Dic 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Sólo hemos perdido 8.000 minolles ::::
> 
> saldos everywhere!



Mejor 8000 minoyes que la caída de todo el sistema financiero, o eso es lo que nos venden ::::::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 12:57 ----------

¿Inminente dividendo del Popular? El consejo aborda el pago - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (19 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan queriendo compensar la bajada del consumo con incrementos de precios, les va a reventar en la cara.
> De hecho la facturación en España ya se empieza a notar, la luz ha subido como un 200% en 7 años pero prácticamente ninguna eléctrica ha facturado el doble en ese mismo periodo.



Cómo van a doblar beneficios si *el 50%* del recibo de la luz son impuestos directos, tasas para subvención a renovables, peajes, déficit tarifario, etc.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Cómo van a doblar beneficios si *el 50%* del recibo de la luz son impuestos directos, tasas para subvención a renovables, peajes, déficit tarifario, etc.



Yo me refiero solo a la parte que ellos facturan, cobran el doble pero no ganan el doble porque la gente y las empresas consumen menos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=489584


Mirar como se ha reído Galán al hablar de la subida.Esto va a terminar mal.Si los precios fuesen los mismos que hace 7 años el desplome de los ingresos en España seria tremendo.


----------



## moisty70 (19 Dic 2013)

hasta donde va gamesa? ya no la trabajais?


----------



## Hannibal (19 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me refiero solo a la parte que ellos facturan, cobran el doble pero no ganan el doble porque la gente y las empresas consumen menos.



Curva de Laffer y esas cosas. De todas formas, si las 4 empresas que manejan un oligopolio con ¿60? ¿70? millones de usuarios no son capaces de tener beneficios, demostraria lo grandes gestores que son.

Ya es para enchironar media vida a los que dan sobres para ganar concesiones y concursos públicos. Pero a éstos que dan sobres para mantener su oligopolioa costa de todo, absolutamente todo el pais, desde las capas más altas hasta las más bajas, para mí son traidores a la patria y merecen ser colgados en la Puerta del Sol. A ser posible justo después de las 12 uvas, así sí que celebraríamos con más ánimo aún el año nuevo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Dic 2013)

Segun leo de la junta de accionistas de ayer de grifols. Se va a realizar un split de 1 a 2 sea clase A o B


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un pechopalomista es lo que el sargento confunde con white collar jobs en el prodigioso barrio VdBB-premium®.
> 
> PAU-Listaco preparese para este finde que arrasaremos en el catacrock al sargento&company.



Están en retirada ante las manifestaciones de foristas anónimos hablando bien de los PAUS, no saben por donde vienen la hostias, de hecho sólo queda bertok que de vez en cuanto escribe dos líneas y sale corriendo....el arsenal premium se ha impuesto a la guerra de guerrillas de los pobladores de Acrilia y asaltantes frustrados de los Barrios Premium del Norte.

La guerra, ha terminado.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 14:00 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - Los institucionales extranjeros duplican su presencia en el capital de Bankia desde junio - 19/12/13 en Infomercados
> 
> " los inversores minoristas han reducido su peso en el capital de la entidad desde el 22,13% hasta el 19,01%", seré yo maestro???



Esto quiere decir que el hilo va en el buen camino.

A ver si aguantan bien esos 1,075 y rozamos los 1,10ienso:

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 14:14 ----------

@donpepito

Leo por un foro de invertia que "con UBS jodiéndonos no hay nada que hacer"

Está vendiendo UBS?

Sería una seña buenísima, no??


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Dic 2013)

Que se nos va el hilo a segunda página

Ya se que entramos en modo ahorro con la luz, pero el hilo debe seguir en primera


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Dic 2013)

El precio del adiós de Carlos Fabra: la Cámara de Castellón le indemnizará con 100.000 euros - EcoDiario.es

una puta verguenza..... a ver si hay suerte y en la carcel(que no estoy seguro que entre) conoce a Pandoro y su hermano Sanson


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El precio del adiós de Carlos Fabra: la Cámara de Castellón le indemnizará con 100.000 euros - EcoDiario.es
> 
> una puta verguenza..... a ver si hay suerte y en la carcel(que no estoy seguro que entre) conoce a Pandoro y su hermano Sanson



Lógico, estará la mitad de su familia ahí metida... Lo que pasa en este país no pasa en ningún otro.


----------



## decloban (19 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El precio del adiós de Carlos Fabra: la Cámara de Castellón le indemnizará con 100.000 euros - EcoDiario.es
> 
> una puta verguenza..... a ver si hay suerte y en la carcel(que no estoy seguro que entre) conoce a Pandoro y su hermano Sanson



¿Pero no decían que había dimitido el?


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Vaya, no pegan el hachazo en el ibex turu turu. Encima mañana vencimiento, que apostamos a que lo dejan cerca de los 9750-9800.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T-D1KVIuvjA[/YOUTUBE]

casi se desperdicia la mitad del carajillo vespertino
:XX:


----------



## davinci (19 Dic 2013)

¿Qué hacéis todos en BANKIA cuando la "fiesta" está en PRISA?


----------



## moisty70 (19 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis todos en BANKIA cuando la "fiesta" está en PRISA?



o gamesa

prisa cerrara con resaca mas que de fiesta.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Viene pepinazo, el ibex a cerrar en maximos como dios manda.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 16:49 ----------

Dax en maximos diarios, ole ole.

Mama tochin al rescate. Peponismo pre vencimiento y mutis.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Dic 2013)

Soria: el Gobierno está a la espera de un informe para invalidar la subasta


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Dic 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> hasta donde va gamesa? ya no la trabajais?



Nah, aquí los gameseros que quedamos diría que vamos a por más de un año, de modo que la dejamos que trabaje sola.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Punto, set y partido. Maximos, veremos a ver.


----------



## Roninn (19 Dic 2013)

SP, tercer toque ayer a los 1.810. 

Quizas se los pulen hoy mismo pero por ahora hay un gandalf ahi


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2013)

en maximos................


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2013)

Vaya día ya podían ser todos así !!! Me gusta el cierre de Bankia y que decir de indra. Espero que el bobierno de marcha atrás y no suba la luz de esa manera, para la gente que lo está pasando mal de verdad esto es un auténtico mazazo y como siempre en vez de hacerse ellos algún recorte lo aplican a los débiles sin miramientos, que asco de país que hemos y estamos construyendo.:´(


----------



## jjsuamar (19 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué hacéis todos en BANKIA cuando la "fiesta" está en PRISA?



Y quien le ha dicho que no se esté en las dos?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2013)

Pues tanto pánico en ANR y parece que poco a poco va parriba:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Y quien le ha dicho que no se esté en las dos?



me too

y me sube tecno-ercros-abg-atresmedia...

es la mejor semana del año, a ver si no se jode mañana de cosecha


----------



## Tono (19 Dic 2013)

Hoy ha habido fiesta para todos. 
Han debido de brindar con champán hasta en la subasta.
El rally navideño cuantas etapas como ésta tiene? O es de un sólo día?

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 18:10 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya día ya podían ser todos así !!! Me gusta el cierre de Bankia y que decir de indra. Espero que el bobierno de marcha atrás y no suba la luz de esa manera, para la gente que lo está pasando mal de verdad esto es un auténtico mazazo y como siempre en vez de hacerse ellos algún recorte lo aplican a los débiles sin miramientos, que asco de país que hemos y estamos construyendo.:´(



Lo que más me indigna es el falso enfrentamiento entre eléctricas y gobierno cuando lo tienen todo pactado.
Desde el principio se sabía que el déficit de tarifa lo íbamos a pagar los de siempre. Se han pasado la pelota unos a otros, que si yo te denuncio-que si yo te impugno, para llegar a este pedazo de subida. 
Dentro de unos días decidirán que la subida tiene que ser menor, justo el 9% que redondea las cifras a su satisfacción, y nos lo venderán como un gran logro político.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hoy ha habido fiesta para todos.
> Han debido de brindar con champán hasta en la subasta.
> El rally navideño cuantas etapas como ésta tiene? O es de un sólo día?
> 
> ...



Eso es más o menos lo que pasará y a tragar con la subida, pero el caso es que estamos en un mes de extras y la clase política multiplica sus ya desorbitados salarios x2, es decir, 9.000€ mínimo que cobrará por ejemplo la hija del Fabra :ouch::ouch:


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Re chapeu, cierre en maximos y usa parriba, pomo day... es lo que hay.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2013)

Que pasada

EEUU ya transforma algas en crudo en solo una hora: el futuro del petróleo puede estar en granjas - EcoDiario.es


----------



## moisty70 (19 Dic 2013)

eso no tiene mérito, si sube hasta codere

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 18:43 ----------

ah no. codere no


----------



## YanetYellen (19 Dic 2013)

Cuidado con las euforias,vienen tiempos revueltos.


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Tochin abuelo y ya la familia al completo. De no haber pomo hoy usa recortaria lo subido ayer.


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

Se me hace raro ver una empresa en el ibex que valga 1 euro por título.


O le meten aceleron a bankia como con gamesa ocurrió, o nos cascan un contrasplit.


Bankia a un 83% del objetivo de venta.....va como un cohete:Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se me hace raro ver una empresa en el ibex que valga 1 euro por título.
> 
> 
> O le meten aceleron a bankia como con gamesa ocurrió, o nos cascan un contrasplit.
> ...



Hombre Paulistano hoy ha estado remolona.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Hombre Paulistano hoy ha estado remolona....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




No lo digo por hoy.....mira, mira....ahí va, ahí va....


----------



## Topongo (19 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No lo digo por hoy.....mira, mira....ahí va, ahí va....



Perfecto! que ya sabe que soy bankiero también... pero prolongue prolongue hasta que nos de 5 o 6 jejje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

Extrabonus.....

"España ha vuelto a los mercados financieros. Y en opinión de los expertos de BBVA Corporate & Investment Banking, lo ha hecho para quedarse. Tanto es así que anticipan que la bolsa española ha entrado en un *“largo ciclo alcista”*. Es más, concretan que la mejoría de los resulltados empresariales puede impulsar al Ibex 35 hasta un 40% en los tres próximos años. Es decir, para 2016 podría caminar de nuevo por encima de los *13.000 puntos."*

BBVA: El Ibex subira un 40% en 3 años | Mercados en Continuo


Volvemos a ser la locomotora de Europa, y dónde mejor ir subido que en bankia....:fiufiu:







A falta de pic de la locomotora mítica:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2013)

pepitoria dijo:


> que pasada
> 
> eeuu ya transforma algas en crudo en solo una hora: El futuro del petróleo puede estar en granjas - ecodiario.es



TRE -80000


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Están en retirada ante las manifestaciones de foristas anónimos hablando bien de los PAUS, no saben por donde vienen la hostias, de hecho sólo queda bertok que de vez en cuanto escribe dos líneas y sale corriendo....el arsenal premium se ha impuesto a la guerra de guerrillas de los pobladores de Acrilia y asaltantes frustrados de los Barrios Premium del Norte.
> 
> La guerra, ha terminado.
> 
> ...



Tengo un montón de curro pero cuando lo termine tengo para daros hasta aburrir.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

El gobierno cubano autoriza la libre importacin de vehculos | Internacional | EL MUNDO


recuerdan la foto castro-obama?














y
Putin anuncia que indultar al magnate ruso del petrleo Mijail Jodorkovski | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> El gobierno cubano autoriza la libre importacin de vehculos | Internacional | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> recuerdan la foto castro-obama?



Ya lo creo, el nigger no hace un gesto así en vano.


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> El gobierno cubano autoriza la libre importacin de vehculos | Internacional | EL MUNDO
> 
> 
> recuerdan la foto castro-obama?
> ...



Hasta Rusia nos da cien mil vueltas en lo que a Justicia se refiere...hasta Rusia...


----------



## mpbk (19 Dic 2013)

que bueno soy y que culito tengo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/487968-2014-ibex-a-10600-a.html

compra fcc


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Dic 2013)

Damos por iniciado el rally navideño??. Previsión para final de año.

Votos: LOLO08 si. Prevision a 31 dic. 2013: 9.880 ibex


----------



## egarenc (19 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hasta Rusia nos da cien mil vueltas en lo que a Justicia se refiere...hasta Rusia...



_Hasta ahora, el considerado preso político más importante de Rusia, que cumple condena desde 2005 por diversos delitos económicos, *se había negado a solicitar el indulto por cuestión de principios*._

igualito que el hdp del Matas ::


----------



## inversobres (19 Dic 2013)

Lolo eso no es un rally es una sesion mas como a de hoy. Habriamos de ver los 10.000 para ser algo mas serio.


----------



## egarenc (19 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Damos por iniciado el rally navideño??. Previsión para final de año.
> 
> Votos: LOLO08 si. Prevision a 31 dic. 2013: 9.880 ibex



egarenc: si 9950.

me joderia acertar y que no me toque la loteria :


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> _Hasta ahora, el considerado preso político más importante de Rusia, que cumple condena desde 2005 por diversos delitos económicos, *se había negado a solicitar el indulto por cuestión de principios*._
> 
> igualito que el hdp del Matas ::



Es más, ha estado diez años en el trullo. 

Aquí no pisan la cárcel.... Como los Albertos. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Lolo eso no es un rally es una sesion mas como a de hoy. Habriamos de ver los 10.000 para ser algo mas serio.



Iversobres,, yo ya sé que tu pecas de extremo optimismo. Ojalá tengas razón, pero alguna bajadita veremos estos días.

Así vamos:

LOLO08 si. 9.880
egarenc: si 9950.


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Iversobres,, yo ya sé que tu pecas de extremo optimismo. Ojalá tengas razón, pero.....



Inversobres es uno de los que sabe realmente el hostión que se está rifando 8:

La crueldad de HF y manos fuertes es terrible y el ZAS va a doler a mucho.


----------



## juanfer (19 Dic 2013)

LOLO08 si. 9.880
egarenc: si 9950.

Juanfer : si 10100


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2013)

Absolutamente SI. 

Sp500 1850-Ibex solo el cielo es el limite, pongamos 5 cifras para acabar un año de gloria bursatil.

Juanlu aprueba este comentario.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 21:37 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Inversobres es uno de los que sabe realmente el hostión que se está rifando 8:
> 
> La crueldad de HF y manos fuertes es terrible y el ZAS va a doler a mucho.



Cuando llegue el guano y solo su trinchera guarde cobijo, recuerde quien estuvo a su lado siempre, en este y otros hilos de burbuja.v8:


----------



## Roninn (19 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> egarenc: si 9950.
> 
> me joderia acertar y que no me toque la loteria :



En rankia acerté con un mes de antelación como estaria el sp el 31 de diciembre. Ni un punto de margen de error tuve y no me dieron ni una triste piruleta, ya no participo en porras, snif.

Potra evidentemente :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2013)

Firmo 10 sesiones iguales tanto en eurodolar como en ibm. Estimado MM esa es mi carta a los Reyes Magos de este año.

No aparece hace mucho tiempo, y eso mosquea mucho, cada dia que pasa sin postear la trinchera de Bertok cobra mas fuerza.

Todos aquellos que quieran/necesiten un rally de navidad, no se olviden de pedir en la carta a los reyes que nuestro leoncio de cabecera de muestras de vida foril.


----------



## peseteuro (19 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Inversobres es uno de los que sabe realmente el hostión que se está rifando 8:
> 
> La crueldad de HF y manos fuertes es terrible y el ZAS va a doler a mucho.




Igual alargan el gran jostión un tiempo hasta tener el horno lleno de gacelas y planes de pensiones y productos referenciados a una bolsa "que no para de subir"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Extrabonus.....
> 
> "España ha vuelto a los mercados financieros. Y en opinión de los expertos de BBVA Corporate & Investment Banking, lo ha hecho para quedarse. Tanto es así que anticipan que la bolsa española ha entrado en un *“largo ciclo alcista”*. Es más, concretan que la mejoría de los resulltados empresariales puede impulsar al Ibex 35 hasta un 40% en los tres próximos años. Es decir, para 2016 podría caminar de nuevo por encima de los *13.000 puntos."*
> 
> ...



La ballena de Madrid si que sabe.

:Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Absolutamente SI.
> 
> Sp500 1850-Ibex solo el cielo es el limite, pongamos 5 cifras para acabar un año de gloria bursatil.
> 
> ...



Estamos gestionando la incoporación de nuevas inquilinas.



Tendrás hueco si abrazas la fe y te dejas de tantas polladas wanabitas que te atormentan la existencia. Poco afortunada intervenciones tienes en el hilo de catacrock.

Amigo, si necesitas ayuda, los warriors del guano te tendemos la mano ::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 21:59 ----------




peseteuro dijo:


> Igual alargan el gran jostión un tiempo hasta tener el horno lleno de gacelas y planes de pensiones y productos referenciados a una bolsa "que no para de subir"



El horno ya está como la estampida de cooperativistas que huyen de Valde-bobos: repleto.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Dic 2013)

Esa inquilina tiene una pinta de visillera que tira para atrás.

Cuidado que se os cuela una wannabe en la trinchera y ni os enteráis.


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esa inquilina tiene una pinta de visillera que tira para atrás.
> 
> Cuidado que se os cuela una wannabe en la trinchera y ni os enteráis.



Venga, os muestro una nueva vecina de la trinchera ::


----------



## egarenc (19 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> En rankia acerté con un mes de antelación como estaria el sp el 31 de diciembre. Ni un punto de margen de error tuve y no me dieron ni una triste piruleta, ya no participo en porras, snif.
> 
> Potra evidentemente :Baile:



participe hombre, que al menos aquí podemos repartir


----------



## marquen2303 (19 Dic 2013)

No se nada del Ibex pero estoy aprendiendo un montón con las fotos que se cuelgan en este hilo!!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (19 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Venga, os muestro una nueva vecina de la trinchera ::



quéeee!?

inflando el valor de la trinchera para luego dar el pase : ienso:


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> No se nada del Ibex pero estoy aprendiendo un montón con las fotos que se cuelgan en este hilo!!!!!!



yayo, ésta va a la esquina del fondo sur en donde se encuentra el Dios del Guano ::::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Dic 2013)

SP500 1830 a final de año. Margen de error 5 puntos.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Dic 2013)

Insisto, van muy ligeras de ropa, os van a poner la calefacción a 25º. Anti-lonchafinistas totales.

¡Bertok pagafantas! ¡Te la han colao!


----------



## egarenc (19 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> yayo, ésta va a la esquina del fondo sur en donde se encuentra el Dios del Guano ::::::



bertok que mania con la cadera-anchas, será que no hay variedad en la internet


----------



## ane agurain (19 Dic 2013)

mañana toca invierno rojo


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Insisto, van muy ligeras de ropa, os van a poner la calefacción a 25º. Anti-lonchafinistas totales.
> 
> ¡Bertok pagafantas! ¡Te la han colao!



He oido lonchafinista??

El buen ver no esta discutido con el ahorro

[YOUTUBE]aiYozSsIcbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Dic 2013)

Yo tb opino que al horno le queda muuuucho hueco aún por rellenar. La mecha está prendida pero aquí hay todavía mucho carrete para que se vayan enganchando los que tienen molla de verdad. Si recogen ahora las redes nos van a pillar a cuatro lanzaos insensatos como nosotros pero esta gente a los que quieren enganchar bien es a esa bola que se está amasando de ahorradores que ven como los plazos fijos les comen sus perras y van a empezar a comprar variable en referenciados y fondos de inversión. Ahí está la chicha. Y cuando hinquen el diente ahí sí que lo vamos a flipar.

Nuestros queridos hosos conforeros entrarán en tal éxtasis que apenas encontrarán fuerzas para recogerse la baba


----------



## egarenc (19 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> He oido lonchafinista??
> 
> El buen ver no esta discutido con el ahorro
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aiYozSsIcbw[/YOUTUBE]



esto también es patente roya imtech?  por cierto, ya estamos de vuelta a los 5?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Dic 2013)

Dos días sin entrar en Arch por un céntimo y hoy se dispara ::

Súbanme TEF hasta 12 por España que Montoro necesita el IRPF de mis plusvalías.

Suerte que mañana es viernes, espero que me traigan el desayuno a la cama :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dos días sin entrar en Arch por un céntimo y hoy se dispara ::
> 
> Súbanme TEF hasta 12 por España que Montoro necesita el IRPF de mis plusvalías.
> 
> Suerte que mañana es viernes, espero que me traigan el desayuno a la cama :rolleye:



Bella señorita 8:

Me gusta tu avatar. Eres un grande 8:


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> esto también es patente roya imtech?  por cierto, ya estamos de vuelta a los 5?



Jajaja no estaria mal.Todo lo que tenga que ver con eficiencia energetica tiene muchisimo futuro, visto lo visto no creo que ibe enagas ree gas puedan tensar mas la cuerda, se estan cargando el chiringuito, son tan ambiciosos que van a romper la bolsa de monedas y no van a darse ni cuenta .Si saco un rato quiero hacer un informe de como ha evolucionado la facturacion electrica comparada con la demanda.A Imtech creo que le va a costar subir, hasta que no publiquen resultados en marzo deberian quedarse en stand by.Hablando de energia e industria os dejo un podcast de los buenos.


http://www.ivoox.com/20131218-conve...dustria-espanola-audios-mp3_rf_2656455_1.html

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 00:11 ----------

Poner el minuto 27 del audio, jajaja ir preparando las palomitas que como no quedan mamandurrias ni cariño para todos se van a acuchillar unos a otros


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Dic 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que pasada
> 
> EEUU ya transforma algas en crudo en solo una hora: el futuro del petróleo puede estar en granjas - EcoDiario.es



A mi lo que más me acojona de este artículo es esto:
EEUU será este año el primer productor mundial de petróleo y gas, según WSJ

Si algún día EEUU tuviese una balanza por cuenta corriente positiva, implicaría una deflación planetaria de órdago y la congelación del comercio mundial.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


>




El Reve siempre a tenido buen gusto con las féminas, no como otros que solo se fijan en las boobs gordas


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A mi lo que más me acojona de este artículo es esto:
> EEUU será este año el primer productor mundial de petróleo y gas, según WSJ
> 
> Si algún día EEUU tuviese una balanza por cuenta corriente positiva, implicaría una deflación planetaria de órdago y la congelación del comercio mundial.



Y cuanto cuesta?Porque petroleo como tal no falta es mas bien que cada vez es mas caro de extraer y procesar,un ejemplo las arenas.Habria una solucion, una moneda global, de golpe y porrazo te cargas todos los problemas de balanzas comerciales y cambios de divisas


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2013)

Pepones días,lo subo segunda página? No pue ser


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El Reve siempre a tenido buen gusto con las féminas, no como otros que solo se fijan en las boobs gordas



Y otros, sin señalar a nadie ::, en gordas con boobs 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y cuanto cuesta?Porque petroleo como tal no falta es mas bien que cada vez es mas caro de extraer y procesar,un ejemplo las arenas.Habria una solucion, una moneda global, de golpe y porrazo te cargas todos los problemas de balanzas comerciales y cambios de divisas



Las balanzas comerciales seguirían existiendo, si incluso los catalanes hablan todo el día de ella y eso que no hablamos de un país independiente com moneda propia .

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (20 Dic 2013)

Uy uy uy, esos 9750 para vencimiento que cerca estan...

Como lo hagan, todos los objs a tomar por rasca.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 08:56 ----------

300 pipos de subida esta semana, 9700 en la apertura, en 4 minutos lo vemos.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 09:01 ----------

Tic tac... y el dax disparado.


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

Buenos días, 

Cinco millones ya de volumen en bankia... En dos minutos. 

Siguen llenando el horno.... Así llevan desde los 6250......:emoticonoclaroclaro:

Subanme esas bankias, por España!! 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las balanzas comerciales seguirían existiendo, si incluso los catalanes hablan todo el día de ella y eso que no hablamos de un país independiente com moneda propia .
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Si pero eliminas el efecto cambio de divisa que es lo que exporta inflacion o deflacion.Las volatilidades que estamos viviendo desde hace 5 años entre la libra,euro,yen y dolar para nada son sanas.De hecho dos de los principales problemas en europa son el tipo de cambio y la energia,aunque pongan los salarios a la mitad seguiremos sin ser competitivos, gran culpa de esto lo tiene Alemania.A largo plazo la unica salida que veo es una cesta de monedas o una moneda global.


----------



## Crash (20 Dic 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Pues no, es hoy. Corregido post anterior y abierto corto IBEX 9648.



Después de todo el dia con beneficios, la subida desde las 15h me dejó 40€ en negativo. Por suerte los CFDs han abierto en 9619 puntos y he cerrado, recupero los 40€ y un poco más, ya que llevo otros cortos y si sigue subiendo este corto del IBEX me puede liar una buena. Lástima. Ahora ya puede bajar, o no.


----------



## amago45 (20 Dic 2013)

Vendemos y esperamos unos pipos más abajo. Creo que hasta las 12 y los vencimientos esto sigue para arriba y tal


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

Buenos días

Misis, Misis , misis.... Fiskis para el misino


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

_De una cosa estoy seguro.
Operar en viernes terminal
siempre acaba fatal
con huevos ajenos golpeando tu culo_

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 09:53 ----------

Y si, estoy leyendo a Quevedo.... que gracia el jodio!!

[Hablando del ojete]


_ Lo otro, su vecindad, es sin comparación mejor, pues anda siempre, en hombres y mujeres, vecino de los miembros genitales; y así se prueba que es bueno, según aquel refrán: Dime con quien andas, te diré quien eres. El se acredita mejor con la vecindad y compañía que tiene que no los ojos de la cara, que éstos son vecinos de los piojos y caspa de la cabeza y de la cera de los oídos, cosa que dice claro la ventaja que les hace el serenísimo ojo, del culo. Y si queremos subtilizar más esta consideración, veremos que en los ojos de la cara suele haber por mil leves accidentes, telillas, cataratas, nubes y otros muchos males; mas en el del culo nunca hubo nubes, que siempre está raso y sereno; que, cuando mucho, suele atronar, y eso es cosa de risa y pasatiempo_​


----------



## inversobres (20 Dic 2013)

Barrida de rigor, a ver donde lo largan. Con vencimientos por medio no me andaria en hostias.


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

he entrado en fcc.....pero ahora me arrepiento, puede quedar aún testear minimos otra vez e incluso bajar a 13e,,,,,,,,,,

hchi del dax cumplido, que buena


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

bankieros, o rompe hoy...

o mañana


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankieros, o rompe hoy...
> 
> o mañana



Mejor el lunes:


----------



## aitor33 (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankieros, o rompe hoy...
> 
> o mañana



¿ Mañana...¿en tal caso romperá pasado si algunos le ingresan el gordo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

bankia, ADX y mov.direccional que diría CAVA da entrada.

Tenemos entrando seguidores de CAVA toda la semana que viene


----------



## donpepito (20 Dic 2013)

Buenos días,

Soy un ex-bankiero, el obj de subida del 20.00% se ha cumplido, mis mejores deseos para los que continuan la aventura.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _De una cosa estoy seguro.
> Operar en viernes terminal
> siempre acaba fatal
> con huevos ajenos golpeando tu culo_
> ...



me ha parecido curioso lo de ajenos, no puedo imaginar quien se puede golpear con los suyos propios....


----------



## Geyperman (20 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Soy un ex-bankiero, el obj de subida del 20.00% se ha cumplido, mis mejores deseos para los que continuan la aventura.



Enhorabuena, dos cojones tuvistes de meterte tan abajo.:Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (20 Dic 2013)

Un poco tarde pero 9700.

Vencimientl 9750-9800.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 10:33 ----------

Todos felices con bankia?? ojala suban el puto iva al 30%, dinero para bankitos y accionistas?? pues a pagarlo.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 10:39 ----------

Alla vamos, maquinaria en marcha y repartiendo tochines. Ya he finiquitado mi curro asi que nos vemos el año que viene por aqui. 

Ale a vaselinizar el ojal que vendran curvas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me ha parecido curioso lo de ajenos, no puedo imaginar quien se puede golpear con los suyos propios....



Poca imaginación. Además de falta de conosimiento y umildá.


----------



## @@strom (20 Dic 2013)

Esas arcelores que van como una moto.
El sector acerero usano esta onfire, veremos a ver si se contagia a uropa.


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

cierro largos dax, 300 pips en una semana, que placer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poca imaginación. Además de falta de conosimiento y umildá.



Que mal rato deben de pasar cuando sorteen quien pone la pelota para jugar al futbol ese dia


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Soy un ex-bankiero, el obj de subida del 20.00% se ha cumplido, mis mejores deseos para los que continuan la aventura.




Bueno hasta los 2,40 tiene tiempo para entrar de nuevo8:

Hasta otra aventurilla:Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poca imaginación. Además de falta de conosimiento y umildá.



¿ Esa es la tribu de la castidad absoluta ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Dic 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ Esa es la tribu de la castidad absoluta ?



Son nuncafollistas de libro )


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2013)

Parece que ya solo queda la reestruturación de Alemania

ROYAL IMTECH : Imtech accelerates and intensifies its recovery plan in Germany | 4-Traders


_The headcount reduction programs in Benelux, Traffic & Infra, Marine and Eastern Europe units have finalised and these businesses will now increasingly benefit from the related cost savings. The first German headcount reduction program to reduce 550 FTE is expecting to finalise around year-end. The additional reduction of 300 FTE in Germany is scheduled for the first half in 2014_.


----------



## optimistic1985 (20 Dic 2013)

Dentro en Bankia, unos 5000 titulos


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia, unos 5000 titulos



si superamos el 1,10
siguiente obejtivo 1,17 en un par de sesiones


----------



## Topongo (20 Dic 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Dentro en Bankia, unos 5000 titulos



Es usted gafe?


----------



## YanetYellen (20 Dic 2013)

guanoooooooo


----------



## donpepito (20 Dic 2013)

Las agencias son SABIAS, nos leen, DP HF vende su stake... SELL SELL SELL. ja ja!


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

soporte de 1,08

si lo pierde a 1,06

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 05:17 ----------

acciona tiene una mala pinta....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece que ya solo queda la reestruturación de Alemania
> 
> ROYAL IMTECH : Imtech accelerates and intensifies its recovery plan in Germany | 4-Traders
> 
> ...



He vendido mi participación para aflorar minusvalias. Dentro de 2 meses vemos como está el tema para volver a entrar. Ahora mismo no me gusta nada la evolución del valor y en mi opinión creo que aun le queda bajada. Pero espero equivocarme por los que aun esteis dentro. A largo plazo es un must have y pienso que puede ponerse entre 3 y 4 euros. 

Me quedo con Arch coal y con Lufthansa ahora mismo.

Por cierto edito para añadir que para vender 4200 títulos de Imtech se han tenido que hacer en casi 20 paquetes :: durante media hora de diferencia. Nunca me había pasado esto....


----------



## optimistic1985 (20 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Es usted gafe?



En la bolsa cuando compro, suele bajar siempre. Es una regla general


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Dic 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En la bolsa cuando compro, suele bajar siempre. Es una regla general



A mí, además, cuando vendo suele empezar a subir.


----------



## Geyperman (20 Dic 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En la bolsa cuando compro, suele bajar siempre. Es una regla general





Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A mí, además, cuando vendo suele empezar a subir.



Jajaja, coño y yo pensaba que sólo me pasaba a mi. Debe ser denominador común en las gacelillas.


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Jajaja, coño y yo pensaba que sólo me pasaba a mi. Debe ser denominador común en las gacelillas.



Es requisito indispensable para serlo


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

La mitad de mis bankias salen a mercado si se toca 1,06X....

Pondremos vela negra a San Pandoro para que se vean hoy los 10...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Dic 2013)

Achtung, ERCROS !!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Dic 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A mí, además, cuando vendo suele empezar a subir.



No solo eso,cuando estas largo en futuros del ibex el valor de estos se mantiene por debajo del contado,cuando te pones corto no solo se termina igualando sino que ademas se queda por encima...el mismo dia del vencimiento 

* Tengo orden para saltar del barco en 9620...no hay manera,cuando el contado lo ha tocado y bien tocado :ouch:

Ah,pues no ::


----------



## Tono (20 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La mitad de mis bankias salen a mercado si se toca 1,06X....
> 
> Pondremos vela negra a San Pandoro para que se vean hoy los 10...



Pues salvo que el IBEX se de la vuelta no creo que veamos el 1,10. Se está comportando más o menos como el resto de los bancos, será que se ha hecho mayor.
Da rabia ver que se quedó a nada de romper esa barrera que buenas plusvis ha dado en su momento .

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 13:17 ----------

¿Calópez ha quitado la publi?


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> He vendido mi participación para aflorar minusvalias. Dentro de 2 meses vemos como está el tema para volver a entrar. Ahora mismo no me gusta nada la evolución del valor y en mi opinión creo que aun le queda bajada. Pero espero equivocarme por los que aun esteis dentro. A largo plazo es un must have y pienso que puede ponerse entre 3 y 4 euros.
> 
> Me quedo con Arch coal y con Lufthansa ahora mismo.
> 
> Por cierto edito para añadir que para vender 4200 títulos de Imtech se han tenido que hacer en casi 20 paquetes :: durante media hora de diferencia. Nunca me había pasado esto....



Eso suena raro. Hoy lleva negociados casi 12.000.000 de eurosienso: es liquidez de sobra para que se vendan en un par de paquetes...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> He vendido mi participación para aflorar minusvalias. Dentro de 2 meses vemos como está el tema para volver a entrar. Ahora mismo no me gusta nada la evolución del valor y en mi opinión creo que aun le queda bajada. Pero espero equivocarme por los que aun esteis dentro. A largo plazo es un must have y pienso que puede ponerse entre 3 y 4 euros.
> 
> Me quedo con Arch coal y con Lufthansa ahora mismo.
> 
> Por cierto edito para añadir que para vender 4200 títulos de Imtech se han tenido que hacer en casi 20 paquetes :: durante media hora de diferencia. Nunca me había pasado esto....



Vendio szu? Yo personalmente para el carbon prefiero anr


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2013)

Buen dia de locomotora estropeada,
¿que le pasa a la locomotora de Uropa?

Vendiendo SZU ahora que se pone a subir dos días seguidos. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Súbanme esas IBM y bajenme ese eurodolor, MV dixit. Descanse en Paz JJJ.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

Que ocurre, ¿Porqué mis bankias no están en el 1,15? 

Suviran a las 16:59 cuando me hayan saltado el SL


----------



## Topongo (20 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que ocurre, ¿Porqué mis bankias no están en el 1,15?
> 
> Suviran a las 16:59 cuando me hayan saltado el SL



Preguntele a paulistano....
De momento aguantan con cierta dignidad....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Sorprendente dato del Producto Interior Bruto en el tercer trimestre usA de 2013 +4,1% frente 3,6% esperado y anterior.

Muy buen dato.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Sorprendente dato del Producto Interior Bruto en el tercer trimestre usA de 2013 +4,1% frente 3,6% esperado y anterior.
> 
> Muy buen dato.



:8:

Como se nota esa decimita española allende los mares.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2013)

Codere se va por el retrete


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Como se nota esa decimita española allende los mares.



El SP500 de momento ni se ha inmutado. Veremos la apertura. :fiufiu:


----------



## malibux (20 Dic 2013)

Pregunta de newbie: ¿Por qué la cotización de Mapfre en Selfbank aparece como -0,60% ahora mismo mientras que está subiendo realmente un 1 y pico %? ¿Por el tema del dividendo de hoy puede ser?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vendio szu? Yo personalmente para el carbon prefiero anr



No las he vendido pero las tengo en otra cuenta que gestiono de mis padres. Ahí también llevo Yamana y ariad. 
En este caso me decidí por Arch porque parece que pega menos sacudidas. No quiero sustos, o al menos no más de los necesarios. :cook:
Aparte en 4 $ pienso que tiene un buen suelo.


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Preguntele a paulistano....
> De momento aguantan con cierta dignidad....



A mi no me miren.....echen la culpa a donpepito:fiufiu:

Quieren ustedes subir todos los dias....Son insaciables:8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Dic 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Codere se va por el retrete



Joder, que putada, con lo buena empresa que parecía...


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

cortos dax


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Prosegur sube un 2,75% a 4,86 euros, entrando en subida libre. No hay resistencias apreciables en un valor que no ha hecho más que dar alegrías a sus inversores desde sus mínimos de 1993.


Acción que deben vigilar. Sobre todo si hay Mad Max. :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Prosegur sube un 2,75% a 4,86 euros, entrando en subida libre. No hay resistencias apreciables en un valor que no ha hecho más que dar alegrías a sus inversores desde sus mínimos de 1993.
> 
> 
> Acción que deben vigilar. Sobre todo si hay Mad Max. :fiufiu:



El mad max es un mito ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

Fuera de Bankia, se cumplio la predicción, bajo justo para saltarme el SL y rebote.

Si vbajan de nuevo unooco más recompro y me uno a la conga


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

Señores, tengo que pedirles consejo. Entré en Enagas en 19,03, cobré mi dividendo y tal pero esto tiene una pinta bajista horrible, pero a la vez la subida de ayer fue con un volumen exagerado. Tengo serias dudas sobre lo que hacer. ¿Alguna idea?

Según el fibo debería apoyarse en 18.29 y de hecho ya ha hecho un mínimo en 18,25. ¿Debería poner SL ahí y asumir pérdidas o veis alguna señal de que pueda romper la jran bajista en no más de 2/3 semanas? 







---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 15:32 ----------

Por cierto, ¿la sorprendente cifra de PIB usana no debeía haber hecho rectificar la bolsa y tirar para arriba? ¿O van a esperar a que abran los usanos para ponerse verdes?


----------



## Jose (20 Dic 2013)

*Para los que están en Repsol y quieran cobrar el dividendo en efectivo:*

Detalles del script dividend

El consejo de Repsol refrendó ayer las condiciones del scrip dividend. Cada accionista recibirá un derecho de asignación gratuita por cada acción de Repsol de que sea titular. 


La petrolera realizará una ampliación de capital máxima de 35,2 millones de acciones (2,7% del capital social) para atender al pago en acciones. 

*CARACTERÍSTICAS DEL AUMENTO DE CAPITAL* Cada acción del banco en circulación otorgará un derecho de asignación gratuita, *siendo necesarios 37 derechos para recibir una acción nueva*. El precio de cada derecho de asignación gratuita queda fijado en 0,477 euros/acción, de modo que los accionistas que deseen recibir su remuneración en efectivo podrán vender sus derechos de asignación gratuita a Repsol a ese precio o, en su defecto, también pueden optar por vender los derechos en mercado. Los derechos serán negociados durante el plazo de quince días naturales, comenzando el día 21 de diciembre. 

*CALENDARIO* 

- 20 de diciembre de 2013 (23:59 horas CET). Fecha de referencia (récord date) para la asignación de derechos. 

- 21 de diciembre de 2013. Comienzo del periodo de negociación de derechos. La acción de Repsol cotiza "ex-cupón". 

- *31 de diciembre de 2013. Fin del plazo para solicitar retribución en efectivo* (venta de derechos a Repsol). 

- 9 de enero de 2014. Fin del periodo de negociación de derechos. Adquisición por Repsol de derechos de asignación gratuita. 

- 10 de enero de 2014. Renuncia por Repsol a los derechos de asignación gratuita adquiridos en virtud del compromiso de compra, cierre del Aumento de Capital y comunicación, mediante hecho relevante, indicando el resultado final de la operación. 

- 10-15 de enero de 2014. Trámites para la inscripción del Aumento de Capital en el Registro Mercantil de Madrid y la admisión a cotización de las nuevas acciones en las Bolsas españolas. 

- *14 de enero de 2014. Pago de efectivo a los accionistas que optaron por vender los derechos de asignación gratuita *a Repsol en virtud del compromiso de compra asumido por esta. 

- 16 de enero de 2014. Fecha estimada para la asignación de las referencias de registro correspondientes a las nuevas acciones y verificación del cumplimiento de los requisitos para la admisión a negociación de las nuevas acciones por los organismos oficiales. 

- 17 de enero de 2014. Fecha estimada de inicio de la contratación ordinaria de las nuevas acciones en las bolsas españolas.

saludos;


----------



## aitor33 (20 Dic 2013)

Me salgo de indra a lo Bertok con unos ñapos para la compra de estos díasy feliz y las bankias con ganas de salir para gritar y desear ya con todas mis fuerzas un gran guanooo de una vez y se les acabe este descuesto de partido a esta puta casta que está aniquilando lo poco que queda si es que queda algo


----------



## inversobres (20 Dic 2013)

Os lo dije, dia pepon. Ojo al cierre que la van a liar. 1820 del sp se ven.

Hasta otra.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

Jose dijo:


> *Para los que están en Repsol y quieran cobrar el dividendo en efectivo:*
> 
> Detalles del script dividend
> 
> ...



Y si no quiero efectivo porque me pagan 17.64 por acción - por debajo de mercado, claro - entonces no tengo que hacer nada? ¿y cómo me asignan esas nuevas acciones?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2013)

El rally navideño si parpadeas te lo pierdes...


----------



## Jose (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y si no quiero efectivo porque me pagan 17.64 por acción - por debajo de mercado, claro - entonces no tengo que hacer nada? ¿y cómo me asignan esas nuevas acciones?




Si quieres cobrar en acciones, no debes hacer nada.
Es la opción por defecto.

Para saber el número de acciones que te asignaran, coges el número de acciones que tienes actualmente y lo divides por 37. El resultado es el numero de acciones nuevas que te darán gratuitamente. 

saludos;


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Yo me salgo ya, lo de la hora bruja me da miedito. :fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Dic 2013)

ARIAD, vaya forma de subir. +30% y lleva toda la semana subiendo como un tiro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buen dia de locomotora estropeada,
> ¿que le pasa a la locomotora de Uropa?
> 
> Vendiendo SZU ahora que se pone a subir dos días seguidos. NOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> ...



Eso le pasa por no seguir su propio consejo de sl a 17.5


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2013)

No si yo las mantengo, era porque alguien preguntaba sobre venderlas. La estrategia con la mas mejor azucarera mundial esta clara, no se vende hasta los 50 EURAZOS. 

Por España.


----------



## Topongo (20 Dic 2013)

Yo he asumido que enagas pa los nietos


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ARIAD, vaya forma de subir. +30% y lleva toda la semana subiendo como un tiro.



Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. : ARIAD Announces U.S. Resumption of Marketing and Commercial Distribution of Iclusig (ponatinib) in Refractory Philadelphia-Positive Leukemias | 4-Traders

Donpepito o alguién que esté puesto en las farmas por favor:

¿Esto quiere decir que todo vuelve a la situación anterior al bajadón desde los 15$ ?


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Dic 2013)

Demasiados cabezazos contra 1,10 sin romper, 

Venga que llevamos carrerilla!


Alguien que pueda verlo que nos informe de sí están soltando papeles como locos ahí


----------



## Tono (20 Dic 2013)

El 1,10 ha sido conquistado. Han tensado la cuerda hasta el final

Bankieros, únanse a la conga.
Dejamos de ser chicharreros y entramos en el IBEX por la puerta grande. :Baile:







(lo siento por los que os han saltado hoy los stops, aunque las plusvis ya no os las quita nadie)


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El 1,10 ha sido conquistado. Han tensado la cuerda hasta el final
> 
> Bankieros, únanse a la conga.
> Dejamos de ser chicahrerros y entramos en el IBEX por la puerta grande. :Baile:
> ...



Ejem, ejem, montoreator ejem, ejem


Por cierto, que nadie se fije en prisa que sin hacer ruido intenta despertar


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Demasiados cabezazos contra 1,10 sin romper,
> 
> Venga que llevamos carrerilla!



Se acaban de pulir más de 2 millones de acciones en dos minutos, no sé si es que se las pasan entre ellos o qué. Quedan 847 para pasar a 1,101...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Cuidado con la bolsa USAna después de Navidades.





Hay un precedente muy chungo con los tapering.


----------



## Tono (20 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ejem, ejem, montoreator ejem, ejem



¿ein? 
montoreator? el plimo de Montoro?


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ein?
> montoreator? el plimo de Montoro?



Si, por lo que comentabas de que las plusvalías no se las quita nadie:fiufiu:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Si, por lo que comentabas de que las plusvalías no se las quita nadie:fiufiu:



Eso no es quitar, eso es una entrega solidaria para el buen hacer de nuestra Administración. Lo necesita más ella que tú.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Dic 2013)

ese fdax se ha quedado a 8 puntos de marcar nuevo máximo. A ver si se animan en lo que queda antes de acabar las fiestas.







no es una vaca, es un oso.


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ejem, ejem, montoreator ejem, ejem
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que nadie se fije en prisa que sin hacer ruido intenta despertar




A Prisa la vengo siguiendo, hace poco me saltaron el stop y acabo de entrar de nuevo a 0,38. Espero que esta vez vaya mejor.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Dic 2013)

Vendidas las Bankia a 1,100 con + 6,8%. Gracias a todos y Feliz Navidad.

Y parece que viene calentita la subasta... Cincuenta millones de acciones cruzándose en estos momentos a 1,15.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

Fuera de bankia. 1.02->1.099 _Not bad for a week._

Son navidades y hay que hacer caja para redistribuir la riqueza ::

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 17:30 ----------

Las ratas abandonamos el barco ::


----------



## jjsuamar (20 Dic 2013)

Ídem que el colectivo bankia. 7%+6% de la semana pasada. No esta mal.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 17:35 ----------

Por cierto, también fuera de PRISA.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 17:35 ----------

Pausitano.


----------



## creative (20 Dic 2013)

Montoro y vuestro broker estara muy contento...


----------



## jjsuamar (20 Dic 2013)

Pausitano, nos vemos por los telesillas.


----------



## Topongo (20 Dic 2013)

Yo sigo... quiero ver el estreno en el IBex desde primera fila, al final ha peponeado, 
El broker de INg me ha mostrado precio de 1,19 supongo que en subasta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2013)

Felicidades a los bankiarios, merecida recompensa para tamaño arrojo. Ahora ya solo se encuentran en el barco del contribuyente español.

Buen dia en szu y k+s, espero que las Ibm tengan un buen final de sesion, que aunque la luz no suba un 11 seguro que algo cae.

Señores felices fiestas y que suban mucho las acciones que tengan en cartera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Montoro y vuestro broker estara muy contento...



¿7.5% en una semana? Estoy yo más contento que ellos. Con las plusvis me compro cosas que me hacen falta.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2013)

usa se esta puliendo los máximos pero la volatividad parece subir.........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

Reactivando el consumo ::


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Prosegur sube un 2,75% a 4,86 euros, entrando en subida libre. No hay resistencias apreciables en un valor que no ha hecho más que dar alegrías a sus inversores desde sus mínimos de 1993.
> 
> 
> Acción que deben vigilar. Sobre todo si hay Mad Max. :fiufiu:



Se aprovechará de la nueva ley, próximo peponazo cuando empiecen apillar contratos de vigilancia y seguridad.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2013)

Felices Fiestas a todos


----------



## Roninn (20 Dic 2013)

A tomar por c. los 1.810. Superados los maximos de 1813.¿Short squeeze?

SP en 1.820, es un nuevo paradigma del nuevo paradigma.

El margin debt en niveles pre-crash pero la orquesta sigue tocando.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reactivando el consumo ::



¿la navaja sera albaceteña por lo menos? 

o sera ud. un antipatria de esos... 

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 19:06 ----------

por cierto, les recomiendo que jueguen al tetris del bce. Los mejores se llevan un billete autografiado personalmente por supermario.

ECB


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Suben a la vez que bajan el dólar los jodidos, quieren aparentar más fuerza de la que hay en realidad. Como lo del parecido al crack del 29 sea verdad van a llorar muchos en enero. :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> [/COLOR]por cierto, les recomiendo que jueguen al tetris del bce. Los mejores se llevan un billete autografiado personalmente por supermario.
> 
> ECB



Pero, pero, pero... joder, yo creía que lo del billete firmado por SuperMario era broma o algún meme ::::::::::

¿En serio a alguien le hace ilusión tener la firma del memo ese? ¿O es simplemente porque 10 leuros son 10 leuros con la inflación que se nos viene encima aunque tenga una garabato? ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero, pero, pero... joder, yo creía que lo del billete firmado por SuperMario era broma o algún meme ::::::::::
> 
> ¿En serio a alguien le hace ilusión tener la firma del memo ese? ¿O es simplemente porque 10 leuros son 10 leuros con la inflación que se nos viene encima aunque tenga una garabato? ::



Pues para ser la organización con la impresora de los euros es un premio bastante rata.
Que impriman uno de 1000 para el premio y no se les caen los anillos. :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> A tomar por c. los 1.810. Superados los maximos de 1813.¿Short squeeze?
> 
> SP en 1.820, es un nuevo paradigma del nuevo paradigma.
> 
> El margin debt en niveles pre-crash pero la orquesta sigue tocando.



coño si he abierto 20 hilos diciendo que el dow se va a 21000.

habéis comprado suedsucker? yo la esperaba entre 17 y 17.8


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

yo sigo bankia y prisa.

por que esa subasta?

objetivo es 1.17 y 0.40


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo sigo bankia y prisa.
> 
> por que esa subasta?
> 
> objetivo es 1.17 y 0.40



yo he entrado en blackberry....


----------



## ane agurain (20 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> yo he entrado en blackberry....



es el valor blai.alpozo


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Dic 2013)

Felicidades a los bankieros y felices fiestas a todos.

Particularmente he pegado el banderazo de salida a unos días de sobrealimentación de producto hispanistani.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2013)

Yo en chicharros continuo en Bankia ( menuda robasta hoy!!!)y Natraceutical que no despega de los .30.

Las Bankias hay que verlas en las cercanías de los 1,2 en estas navidades!!!.

Felices plusvis y fiestas a todos!! Es ahora en estas 2 semanas cuando hay que gastarse parte de las plusvis y ayudar a levantar al pais ....conne!!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Las bankias hay que aguantarlas hasta 5 años a que pase la crisis.
Que me hundís el chringuito.


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Las bankias hay que aguantarlas hasta 5 años a que pase la crisis.
> Que me hundís el chringuito.



En 5 años aun no habrá terminado la crisis.


----------



## Tono (20 Dic 2013)

Al que le han saltado los stops con la jugada torticera de hoy de Bankia lo entiendo, pero los que habéis saltado del barco en 1,09-1,1 me cuesta más comprenderlo. Presiento que lo mejor está por llegar.
Hoy Bankia ha movido más de 200M de efectivo y es sólo el comienzo de la entrada de los fondos indexados. El suelo que se ha montado hoy por encima de 1,10 no va a ser fácil de romper.

Aquí tenéis quién ha comprado y vendido, el final de hoy ya no ha sido un jueguecito de romperle el culo a gacelas.

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Feliz fin de semana y felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Veo con interés un móvil lonchafinista más que decente. Para redondear el lonchafinismo, creo que se puede comprar en prepago en Yoigo y liberarlo por imei por 4 euros (buscando un poco un código de descuento para hacerlo por alguna web).

Lástima de la pasta que me he dejado en la robasta de Bankia por no querer esperar...


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2013)

Felices fiesta
Me quedo de guardia para ir subiendo el hilo


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Dic 2013)

Por fin Indra despega un poquito, la llevo ya desde que toco los 11,25 hace mes y pico o 2 ya, ni me acuerdo, que desesperacion de valor... Le he ajustado un SL por si esta tratando de dibujar el segundo hombro de un HCH


----------



## mpbk (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es el valor blai.alpozo



eh??ienso:ienso:

quiero sacarle 1.35€ por acción...tampoco pido tanto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Veo con interés un móvil lonchafinista más que decente. Para redondear el lonchafinismo, creo que se puede comprar en prepago en Yoigo y liberarlo por imei por 4 euros (buscando un poco un código de descuento para hacerlo por alguna web).
> 
> Lástima de la pasta que me he dejado en la robasta de Bankia por no querer esperar...



En yoigo 79€ y luego liberarlo.....ienso:

85€ libre....


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En yoigo 79€ y luego liberarlo.....ienso:
> 
> 85€ libre....



Ponme uno, cerrado corto 1821.98 +2 

Buenas tardes-noches.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 22:11 ----------

Ya tengo los elefantes en casa y cerrada la operación Andorra..... ya te contaré como sale :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

Que falta de coñocimiento:no:

Por partes,,,que llevo comida copas merienda copas donde solo me ha dado tiempo a trollear el hilo de bertok y sus paus.

Las bankias bien.

Estoy con tono,no entiendo al que ha vendido, subiedo y tal y como iba el volumen....habiendo como habia entrado el forista hveiero en los entornos del leuro y llevando un 13% de plusvis.

Yo hubiera puesta stop en un 10% de plusvis y la hubiera dejado subir.

Pero plusvis, plusvis son, enhorabuena a los ejecutores (traidores).

Tal vez nos comamos el lunes unngap del 4% a la baja. Y hayan vendido de pm.

Estoy desde el ipad y ahora mismo me voy al pc a ver la grafica con esos 172mm de acciones que me marca bankinter de volumen, cuando lo normal ean 30-40 millones.

Esto es cojonudo.

Aprovecho para dejar de dar el coñazo y ponerme a dormir la mona, no sin antes saludar al leoncio que Ha parado en los 1,072 y no ha bajado a los 1,067 donde tenia mi stop.

Pasen uen fin de semana y felices fiestas, aunque nos veremos por aqui.

Abrqzotes y besazos:bla:

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 22:33 ----------

@jjsuamar,

El señor paulistano se ha quedado en madrid, no haia na de nieve y cancelamos reserva.

Proxima parada sierra nevada el 31 de enero y alpe d'huez 29 marzo.


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que falta de coñocimiento:no:
> 
> Por partes,,,que llevo comida copas merienda copas donde solo me ha dado tiempo a trollear el hilo de bertok y sus paus.
> 
> ...



Salud hermano


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Dic 2013)

Bueno, ya que es viernes y hablais de pasarlo bien en estas fechas...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

No entiendo a que viene felicitar las fiestas, acaso son maestros y están de vacaciones?  

Para mi las navidades siempre comienzan el 22 con los niños repipis cantando números. 

Pero bueno, supongo que felicidades a todos y que puedan disfrutar de sus plusvis con los suyos en paz y armonía. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2013)

Bueno Hanninal, para mi la navidad como si la abolen, pero he leido algun mensaje del estilo,por ahi y me uno, aprovechando la exaltacion de la amistad y tal....


...para cual.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Dic 2013)

Culos de mal asiento. Os queman las plusvis bandidos...
Yo sigo dentro, objetivo 1,30 of course.
He iniciado posición en camp, en 27 dólares. me parece un empreson con un futuro prometedor para este año. Lo de hoy me dice que no soy el único.

Felices pascuas!!


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No entiendo a que viene felicitar las fiestas, acaso son maestros y están de vacaciones?
> 
> Para mi las navidades siempre comienzan el 22 con los niños repipis cantando números.
> 
> ...



hey bro, sigue currando. Te necesitamos ::::::


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno Hanninal, para mi la navidad como si la abolen, pero he leido algun mensaje del estilo,por ahi y me uno, aprovechando la exaltacion de la amistad y tal....
> 
> 
> ...para cual.



Desde el punto de vista religioso no tiene ningún sentido, se sabe q jesus nació entre marzo y abril, pero había que adaptarlo a las fiestas paganas de solsticio de invierno y ya enganchar con el fin de año.

A pesar de todo, si no fuera por esta excusa pocas veces al año nos juntaríamos toda la familia relajadamente. Al menos en la mía nunca hay discusiones ni follones xD 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sealand (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No entiendo a que viene felicitar las fiestas, acaso son maestros y están de vacaciones?
> 
> Para mi las navidades siempre comienzan el 22 con los niños repipis cantando números.
> 
> ...



Es _hustec_ un _prevelegiado_, mi polla trabaja el 24 y el 31... esto de ser pobres es un coñazo... ::


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No entiendo a que viene felicitar las fiestas, acaso son maestros y están de vacaciones?
> 
> Para mi las navidades siempre comienzan el 22 con los niños repipis cantando números.
> 
> ...




Maestro no soy pero hasta el día 7 no vuelvo al curro.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> A pesar de todo, si no fuera por esta excusa pocas veces al año nos juntaríamos toda la familia relajadamente. Al menos en la mía nunca hay discusiones ni follones xD



Hoygan, pues son ustedes un coñazo de familia.
En la mía se discute por todo, todos se meten en las vidas de todos... es maravilloso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Es _hustec_ un _prevelegiado_, mi polla trabaja el 24 y el 31... esto de ser pobres es un coñazo... ::



Su trabajo debe ser un _placer_....



Spoiler













---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 23:26 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, pues son ustedes un coñazo de familia.
> En la mía se discute por todo, todos se meten en las vidas de todos... es maravilloso



Le preguntan sobre su oniro-affair???? :XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal (20 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> hey bro, sigue currando. Te necesitamos ::::::



Si tu supieras lo que curro... y tu, es que estas en el paro? Porque si conoces los paus supongo que vives en Madrid y por tanto no vives en un pueblo plantando lechugas para el madmax :fiu: 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 23:35 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> Es _hustec_ un _prevelegiado_, mi polla trabaja el 24 y el 31... esto de ser pobres es un coñazo... ::



De donde deduce que yo no trabajo esos días? Y el 25 también, con mucha suerte me escaqueo el 1 :: 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si tu supieras lo que curro... y tu, es que estas en el paro? Porque si conoces los paus supongo que vives en Madrid y por tanto no vives en un pueblo plantando lechugas para el madmax :fiu:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Soy un gran contribuidor a las huestes de Tontoro :


----------



## Sealand (20 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Su trabajo debe ser un _placer_....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpe la sinécdoque  

(Del lat. synecdŏche, y este del gr. συνεκδοχή, de συνεκδέχεσθαι, recibir juntamente).

1. f. Ret. Tropo que consiste en extender, restringir o alterar de algún modo la significación de las palabras, para designar un todo con el nombre de una de sus partes, o viceversa; un género con el de una especie, o al contrario; una cosa con el de la materia de que está formada, etc.

Felicito por adelantado las fiestas a los parroquianos del hilo, muy especialmente a los que se encargan de mantener la máquina en movimiento mientras otros se ceban y olvidan sus penas al estilo Jalisco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2013)

Winter is here. Good luck.


----------



## @@strom (21 Dic 2013)

Hoy los chichos de bestinver han salido de compras a lo grande, os dejo el listado:







Me da que Liberbank va a subir bastante, cotiza a un precio de auténtica risa y viendo el precio al que se ha vendido la gallega....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2013)

Un breve repaso: 

Blog del SeaMonkey: Carrusel deportivo Viernes 21 Dic 2013

A dormirl!

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 00:21 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> Hoy *los chichos *de bestinver han salido de compras a lo grande, os dejo el listado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjsuamar (21 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que falta de coñocimiento:no:
> 
> Por partes,,,que llevo comida copas merienda copas donde solo me ha dado tiempo a trollear el hilo de bertok y sus paus.
> 
> ...



Mañana le contaré impresiones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2013)

What da fuck is this????

Copiándome y sin pasar por caja??????????








Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: Jdnec_wow

Ya no hay respeto por nada....


----------



## ane agurain (21 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> eh??ienso:ienso:
> 
> quiero sacarle 1.35€ por acción...tampoco pido tanto



proscreener blai alpozo


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> What da fuck is this????
> 
> Copiándome y sin pasar por caja??????????
> 
> ...



onvre!
otro forero que domina el arte de hacer "esas cosas¿?" ienso:

le voy a pedir que me haga uno, porque lo que es por aquí ... 


no cuela ¿verdad?
:XX:


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Hoy los chichos de bestinver han salido de compras a lo grande, os dejo el listado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En algún sitio se puede ver ¿Cuánto dinero está entrando en bestinver? Es posible que les este entrando mucho dinero y no sepan ni donde invertirlo


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Mañana le contaré impresiones.




17 km de pistas....según el parte de la estación.....para eso no compensa ir desde madrid....tenemos xanadú!::


----------



## jjsuamar (21 Dic 2013)

Canadá. Eso que e

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 11:02 ----------

Espectacular día. Poca gente nieve perfecta


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> En algún sitio se puede ver ¿Cuánto dinero está entrando en bestinver? Es posible que les este entrando mucho dinero y no sepan ni donde invertirlo



Eso no se da,cuando les entra dinero ya sea nuevo o via dividendos compran mas acciones de las que tienen en cartera.Esas cifras tampoco son tan altas para bestinver, deben estar gestionando ya 7500 mill.Para pasta la que tienen metida en exor y bmw, entre 400-500 mill en cada una.


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Dic 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> En algún sitio se puede ver ¿Cuánto dinero está entrando en bestinver? Es posible que les este entrando mucho dinero y no sepan ni donde invertirlo



Final de año y los depósitos a menos, les tienen que estar entrando billetes a todo trapo. Aún así, esa gente no se tira a lo loco y ya estar acostumbrados a menear mucho. Me ha llamado la atención la compra de bankia, hay muchos siguiendo sus compras y esto puede ser la guinda para un pepinazo de los buenos


----------



## YanetYellen (21 Dic 2013)

¿El lunes hay bolsa o abre el año que viene?


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Final de año y los depósitos a menos, les tienen que estar entrando billetes a todo trapo. Aún así, esa gente no se tira a lo loco y ya estar acostumbrados a menear mucho. Me ha llamado la atención la compra de bankia, hay muchos siguiendo sus compras y esto puede ser la guinda para un pepinazo de los buenos



Pero si bankia la llevan desde antes del verano, desde el minimo historico.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si bankia la llevan desde antes del verano, desde el minimo historico.



No decían que no querían meterse en bancos.


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si bankia la llevan desde antes del verano, desde el minimo historico.



Que farta de conosimiento la mía! ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No decían que no querían meterse en bancos.



Mas de 20000 mill de euros tienen la culpa

El Estado tendrá que inyectar todavía más dinero en Bankia para el arbitraje de preferentes - elConfidencial.com

_"Como es sabido, BFA-Bankia ha recibido el mayor rescate de la historia de la banca española, 17.959 millones del Mede (Mecanismo de Estabilidad Europeo) más otros 4.465 del FROB 1, que se convirtieron en capital y que ya se han perdido"_

2 trimestre de 2013, en el fondo iberico

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={eb644813-cabc-4aab-9b8f-86b407a33659}


----------



## egarenc (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si bankia la llevan desde antes del verano, desde el minimo historico.



ponzi, ya me ha llegado la documentación, una semanita desde Madrid no está mal :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2013)

Up,s, arriba. Lo subo a primera


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, ya me ha llegado la documentación, una semanita desde Madrid no está mal :rolleye:



Bienvenido al barco, en darte las claves tardaran un poco mas.

[YOUTUBE]GiXctBG2WkE[/YOUTUBE]

Resumiendo un poco esto es lo que hacen, de hecho los gestores de Bestinver imparten un master con Juan ramon rallo que es justamente de value investing en el omma

Aquí la prueba, Fernando y Alvaro dan clases allí

[YOUTUBE]ESeueUP6Y1o[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Cu_tRo3zgn8[/YOUTUBE]

Yo he llegado a la conclusión que por mucho que me guste la bolsa siempre estaré a años luz de ellos,primero porque son mas personas mirando el mercado de forma exclusiva ,segundo porque visitan las empresas in situ y tercero porque cada uno de ellos lleva mas de 20 años mirando las mismas empresas, las tienen trilladisimas

Con paciencia y constancia con ellos se obtienen excelentes resultados


----------



## SPK (21 Dic 2013)

Up................................................


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2013)

Supongo que habrán comentado estos días el tema de la directiva europea y la nueva norma española sobre los cigarrillos electrónicos... pero igual se han perdido esto... que a los efectos de Lorillard, debiera preocupar algo más...

Se la dejo por si acaso...

New York City Extends Smoking Ban to E-Cigarettes - WSJ.com


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que habrán comentado estos días el tema de la directiva europea y la nueva norma española sobre los cigarrillos electrónicos... pero igual se han perdido esto... que a los efectos de Lorillard, debiera preocupar algo más...
> 
> Se la dejo por si acaso...
> 
> New York City Extends Smoking Ban to E-Cigarettes - WSJ.com



Yo lo escuche hoy en las noticias.Despues de ver todas las tabacaleras creo que la que tiene mayor potencial es imperial tobacco, los beneficios actuales para nada estan normalizados, si comparamos cuantas veces esta el ebitda en la capitalizacion bursatil la inglesa es la mas barata con diferencia,el motivo es que estan en mitad de un proceso de reestructuracion el cual ha hecho bajar los beneficios contables considerablemente,sin embargo el potencial de sus flujos de caja sigue intacto.Cuando los beneficios se normalicen IT estara a per 9-11.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas de 20000 mill de euros tienen la culpa
> 
> El Estado tendrá que inyectar todavía más dinero en Bankia para el arbitraje de preferentes - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



No quedaron que si a los bancos les hacia falta capital estarían los accionistas, bonistas, depositan.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No quedaron que si a los bancos les hacia falta capital estarían los accionistas, bonistas, depositan.



Piensa q los antiguos accionistas perdieron el 99% y como quitar a los depositantes en un pais de 47 mill podia hacer cundir el panico ...optaron por la via con mayor talante ...trincar pasta a los 47 mill via mede y estado.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Piensa q los antiguos accionistas perdieron el 99% y como quitar a los depositantes en un pais de 47 mill podia hacer cundir el panico ...optaron por la via con mayor talante ...trincar pasta a los 47 mill via mede y estado.



Eso fueron las euro reglas. Los castuzos tendrán que tragar por varios motivos, el deficit , la presión Social. 

Los nuevos accionistas son los propietarios del banco.

La pasta ya fue trincada solo quedan deudas, debemos 4billones de euros.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2013)

La subasta eléctrica - Economía Directa 20-12-2013 en mp3 (20/12 a las 18:52:17) 01:38:47 2661957 - iVoox


----------



## Tono (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No quedaron que si a los bancos les hacia falta capital estarían los accionistas, bonistas, depositan.



Efectivamente, así es. 
Con lo cual, si el estado tiene un 70% de las acciones de Bankia...
Si los 100000€ primeros por depositante son garantizados por el estado...

De ahí la prisa porque la acción llegue a 1,35€, los preferentistas recuperarían su dinero sin tener que acudir a las arcas del Tesoro Público y todos tan contentos. 
Y aquí me la juego, pero creo con que bastaría que el valor tocara ese nivel, aunque luego cayera, para sacarse de encima el problema del canje preferentes/acciones. Ya no habría una consideración legal para devolver el dinero puesto que el que no vendiera en ese momento sería porque quiso.
Uno de los motivos fundamentales por los que mantendré las bankias hasta las proximidades del 1,30.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso fueron las euro reglas. Los castuzos tendrán que tragar por varios motivos, el deficit , la presión Social.
> 
> Los nuevos accionistas son los propietarios del banco.
> 
> La pasta ya fue trincada solo quedan deudas, debemos 4billones de euros.



Si pero la parte coorporativa practicamente ya esta casi saneada.En general los bancos ahora mismo estan en el punto maximo de liquidez desde que empezo la crisis, otra cosa es que no quieran prestar en españa porq los riesgos no compensen.Luego los grandes tienen los problema de deuda soberana y riesgos de otros paises, que veremos como acaba...brasil,mexico,argentina,venezuela,turkia...


----------



## Tono (21 Dic 2013)

se me olvidaba lo de Feliz navidad, aunque salgamos todos a las 8 de tabajar el día de Nochebuena.







(qué manía de arrejuntar las piernas como escondiendo algo, verdá pirata)


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero la parte coorporativa practicamente ya esta casi saneada.En general los bancos ahora mismo estan en el punto maximo de liquidez desde que empezo la crisis, otra cosa es que no quieran prestar en españa porq los riesgos no compensen.Luego los grandes tienen los problema de deuda soberana y riesgos de otros paises, que veremos como acaba...brasil,mexico,argentina,venezuela,turkia...



Recuerdo cuando un zona de La Caixa me vacilaba hace unos meses de que tenían 70k millones de euros de liquidez. El Santander algo más y el Sabadell algo menos. Y me vino a la cabeza la paradoja de como puedes tener un montón de dinero en el cajón y estar quebrado.
El dinero ni lo prestan ni lo van a prestar y en lugar de devolver parte de lo que deben lo guardan en un cajón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2013)

Tono hay un dicho sudamericano que dice:

Si con la piernas se tapa el conejo,
no es mina, sino pendejo.​


----------



## Tono (21 Dic 2013)

pues yo siempre he entendido que es porque tienen ganas de mear o están cachondonas 
(que me perdonen las apreciadísimas coforeras el atrevimiento, los caballeros también tenemos deslices)
Miedo me da usté con ese cuchillo de monte que se quiere comprar y su temor a todo lo que cuelga.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando un zona de La Caixa me vacilaba hace unos meses de que tenían 70k millones de euros de liquidez. El Santander algo más y el Sabadell algo menos. Y me vino a la cabeza la paradoja de como puedes tener un montón de dinero en el cajón y estar quebrado.
> El dinero ni lo prestan ni lo van a prestar y en lugar de devolver parte de lo que deben lo guardan en un cajón.



La banca española el en año 2014 tiene que devolver 240.000M€. Eso es mas de las ganancias de 1 año. Con lo que tocará hacer ampliaciones de capital o pedir clemencia al Super Mario, que dirá lo que diga el BundesBank que va a decir Nein.

Si no dejan refinanciar todo ese montante de dinero necesitaran vender a mercado bonos soberanos, en mercados secundarios, y vamos a ver cosas nunca vistas.

El año que viene se van a disparar el precio del maiz con tanta palomita.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2013)

Y como les toque provisionar parte de la deuda pública que tienen, habrá que buscar un sustituto para las palomitas ::

Conspiracy mode ON

[YOUTUBE]r6OmwinXQuU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 21-dic-2013 at 22:27 ----------

[YOUTUBE]nemcPBLPFF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y como les toque provisionar parte de la deuda pública que tienen, habrá que buscar un sustituto para las palomitas ::
> 
> Conspiracy mode ON
> 
> ...



Mientras los bancos compren toda la deuda no va haber quita por el lado del bono. La quita pienso que vendrá por el lado bancario.
Pero cuando les cierren el grifo a la banca en Europa nadie cobrará las bonos porque no se podrán vender mas bonos para pagar intereses.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Mientras los bancos compren toda la deuda no va haber quita por el lado del bono. La quita pienso que vendrá por el lado bancario.
> Pero cuando les cierren el grifo a la banca en Europa nadie cobrará las bonos porque no se podrán vender mas bonos para pagar intereses.



Me refería a esto:

La banca española lidera la compra de deuda pública en la zona euro

La semana pasada, el economista jefe del BCE, Peter Praet, anunciaba la intención de penalizar tales compras, *obligando a las entidades a provisionar capital frente a potenciales riesgos derivados de su exposición soberana*.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me refería a esto:
> 
> La banca española lidera la compra de deuda pública en la zona euro
> 
> La semana pasada, el economista jefe del BCE, Peter Praet, anunciaba la intención de penalizar tales compras, *obligando a las entidades a provisionar capital frente a potenciales riesgos derivados de su exposición soberana*.



Vamos a terminar obesos con tanta palomita.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2013)

_Agenda 21_ se encargará de ponernos a dieta, tranquilo.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La banca española el en año 2014 tiene que devolver 240.000M€. Eso es mas de las ganancias de 1 año. Con lo que tocará hacer ampliaciones de capital o pedir clemencia al Super Mario, que dirá lo que diga el BundesBank que va a decir Nein.
> 
> Si no dejan refinanciar todo ese montante de dinero necesitaran vender a mercado bonos soberanos, en mercados secundarios, y vamos a ver cosas nunca vistas.
> 
> El año que viene se van a disparar el precio del maiz con tanta palomita.



concretamente son las ganancias de 8 años

ganancias reales de 12 años


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> _Agenda 21_ se encargará de ponernos a dieta, tranquilo.



¿sigues a Glenn Beck?


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> concretamente son las ganancias de 8 años
> 
> ganancias reales de 12 años



Suponiendo que la mora se mantenga.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Suponiendo que la mora se mantenga.



por eso dije 12 años

hay que sumar provisiones 10% de refinanciaciones 2013 y 2014 y siguientes
provisiones 10% ladrillo 2013 y 2014 y siguientes
no ingresos de clausulas suelo 2013 y siguientes


----------



## Tono (21 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> concretamente son las ganancias de 8 años
> 
> ganancias reales de 12 años



Me parece que estáis mezclando conceptos.
La banca no paga los vencimientos de deuda con los beneficios, al contrario, el beneficio es lo que queda después de devolver esos vencimientos. 
La deuda es de la gente/empresas/estado que han pedido los créditos y que devuelven el principal más los intereses, cuyo diferencial genera el beneficio clásico de la banca. 
El problema es la morosidad, ya que entonces deben provisionar los créditos fallidos, precisamente para poder hacer frente a los vencimientos de los mismos, lo que les resta liquidez y genera pérdidas.
De cualquier manera, mientras siga habiendo barra libre de liquidez en el BCE los bancos no tienen problema, los nuevos créditos o nueva deuda pública comprada se ofrecen como garantía para obtener liquidez del BCE. Este es el gran negocio de la banca en los últimos años, presta al estado al 4-5% y esa deuda se ofrece como garantía para pedir al BCE nuevo dinero ahora al 0,25%. Dinero que no llega a familias y empresas ya que de nuevo se vuelve a prestar al estado, en una espiral al carajo que explotará cuando éste no pueda devolver su deuda.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me parece que estáis mezclando conceptos.
> La banca no paga los vencimientos de deuda con los beneficios, al contrario, el beneficio es lo que queda después de devolver esos vencimientos.
> La deuda es de la gente/empresas/estado que han pedido los créditos y que devuelven el principal más los intereses, cuyo diferencial genera el beneficio clásico de la banca.
> El problema es la morosidad, ya que entonces deben provisionar los créditos fallidos, precisamente para poder hacer frente a los vencimientos de los mismos, lo que les resta liquidez y genera pérdidas.
> De cualquier manera, mientras siga habiendo barra libre de liquidez en el BCE los bancos no tienen problema, los nuevos créditos o nueva deuda pública comprada se ofrecen como garantía para obtener liquidez del BCE. Este es el gran negocio de la banca en los últimos años, presta al estado al 4-5% y esa deuda se ofrece como garantía para pedir al BCE nuevo dinero ahora al 0,25%. Dinero que no llega a familias y empresas ya que de nuevo se vuelve a prestar al estado, en una espiral al carajo que explotará cuando éste no pueda devolver su deuda.



gracias por la aclaracion, dude.

pero liquidez restan también las provisiones. 


ves a bankia más recorrido que el 1,17 para este año?


----------



## paulistano (22 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gracias por la aclaracion, dude.
> 
> pero liquidez restan también las provisiones.
> 
> ...




Por supuesto que las provisiones restan liquidez, la cuenta de resultados del banco las incluye, extá el margen bruto resultado del negocio bancario al cual se le restan gastos ya sean financieros o de personal y ademas se le restan las provisiones que comentas,,,,el resultado es el margen basico neto que una vez deducidos impuestos nos da el beneficio neto,

Muy a grandes rasgos.

Comentar que muchas veces se hacen provisiones muy por encima de lo necesario para en los ejercicios siguientes liberarlas y asi contribuyan a aumentar el beneficio.

Y sobre si bankia va a subir mas de 1,17....pues la pregunta tiene trampa porque te refieres a este año....no lo se, pero espero y deseo que bankia tenga una ascension a los cielos que ni nos de tiempo a que nos barra el stop....el cual situaré en 1,07 aprox.


----------



## paulistano (22 Dic 2013)

Y vuelta la burra al trigo con bankia.... Alguien se explica la subasta de más de cien millones de títulos? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo con bankia.... Alguien se explica la subasta de más de cien millones de títulos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



JP y Merril continúan comprando.

Quien compra y quien vende (3ª semana Diciembre)


----------



## paulistano (22 Dic 2013)

Gracias reve, me refiero a que debe haber alguna explicación a tal volumen.... Cuatro o cinco veces más de lo normal. 

También debe ser algo pactado entre agencias, no me creo que se produzca ese volumen y solo suba un 2%.....por eso digo que algo raro hay.... A ver si donpepito lee esto y nos aclara algo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (22 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> De cualquier manera, mientras siga habiendo barra libre de liquidez en el BCE los bancos no tienen problema, los nuevos créditos o nueva deuda pública comprada se ofrecen como garantía para obtener liquidez del BCE.



ese es el problema algún día dejará de haber barra libre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

Me imagino que es volumen robatrero. Se pacta una compra al precio de cierre de tal día. Por eso no sube.

Cronicas de un runner wanabe:

_15 km montañeros. Dos avisos de esguince. Cruce de rio con pértiga improvisada (las lluvias de los últimos días se habían llevado el tronco). Se me hace de noche para variar. Tropiezo, reacciono cual ninja y me acuerdo de mis años de judo. Ruedo ágilmente con la precisión adecuada para clavarme una piedra entre el omoplato y la columna..... :ouch:_​


----------



## ane agurain (22 Dic 2013)

lo de bankia se explica por ibex23dlc y la reconfiguracion de fondos que invierten en ibex.


----------



## juanfer (22 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me imagino que es volumen robatrero. Se pacta una compra al precio de cierre de tal día. Por eso no sube.
> 
> Cronicas de un runner wanabe:
> 
> _15 km montañeros. Dos avisos de esguince. Cruce de rio con pértiga improvisada (las lluvias de los últimos días se habían llevado el tronco). Se me hace de noche para variar. Tropiezo, reacciono cual ninja y me acuerdo de mis años de judo. Ruedo ágilmente con la precisión adecuada para clavarme una piedra entre el omoplato y la columna..... :ouch:_​



¿Se le hace de noche en el monte?


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Se le hace de noche en el monte?



Así lo llaman en Granada. En el resto de la península se le conoce como "Cruising" y esas historias de ninja son las que le explica a su señora para justificar los lances de sus "encuentros" :rolleye: ::

:XX:

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 09:50 ----------

Voy a ver si desayuno algo y echar una mano a la jefa con la colada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Se le hace de noche en el monte?



A las 6.30 ya no se ve un pimiento por el monte...:ouch:







R3v3nANT dijo:


> A) Así lo llaman en Granada. En el resto de la península se le conoce como "Cruising" y esas historias de ninja son las que le explica a su señora para justificar los lances de sus "encuentros" :rolleye: ::
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



A) que ataque más gratuito. 
B) eso suena a defcon 2 en toda regla... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2013)

ahora ya no sé si se está meando, si está cachonda o si es un maromo :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (22 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A las 6.30 ya no se ve un pimiento por el monte...:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cuidado por la noche en el monte.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 13:02 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado por la noche en el monte.



Iba a poner unos gifs pero lo dejaremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado por la noche en el monte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 13:02 ----------
> 
> ...









:ouch:


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me imagino que es volumen robatrero. Se pacta una compra al precio de cierre de tal día. Por eso no sube.
> 
> Cronicas de un runner wanabe:
> 
> _15 km montañeros. Dos avisos de esguince. Cruce de rio con pértiga improvisada (las lluvias de los últimos días se habían llevado el tronco). Se me hace de noche para variar. Tropiezo, reacciono cual ninja y me acuerdo de mis años de judo. Ruedo ágilmente con la precisión adecuada para clavarme una piedra entre el omoplato y la columna..... :ouch:_​



Veo que lo tomas en serio, el training madmaxista te salvara la vida.

Recomendable: zombiesquad.com


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2013)

Que perros...

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCRELINVINFINTRI12

2012 (pag 31- potencia operativa)

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/resultados12.pdf

2013 (no viene la potencia operativa)

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/resultados3T13.pdf

En las presentaciones intentan no dar demasiadas explicaciones de la potencia instalada y de los MW vendidos, viendo como no han parado de ampliar las instalaciones y que los beneficios siguen igual mientras que los margenes no han parado de crecer me huelo que debe haber una caída en la demanda bastante maja.

....Como para encontrar los MW en la maraña de los informes anuales...Cada informe 300-400 pag

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCINFANFINAN&codCache=13877156953974719


Eso si hay buenas noticias, por primera vez en bastantes años Iberdrola ha amortizado acciones

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCLACC&codCache=13877144911061843

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/comunicacion/hechosrelevantes/130521_HR_01.pdf


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Así lo llaman en Granada. En el resto de la península se le conoce como "Cruising" y esas historias de ninja son las que le explica a su señora para justificar los lances de sus "encuentros" :rolleye: ::
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Que chica tan osada, mira que sentarse sin bragas en ese banco en el que a saber quien más se ha sentado... podría poner un pañuelico o algo. Luego hay infecciones y epidemias, normal. O peor aún, ¡se podía quedar embarazada!


----------



## egarenc (22 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [/COLOR]Voy a ver si desayuno algo y echar una mano a la jefa con la colada.



Porque cojines en la era de la tecnología la pava se.pone a leer un p. periódico existiendo los iPad ebooks y demás chismes! :

Por cierto, de compras en ECI Sabadell, mucho mirante y poco comprante...por lo tanto, mucho vendedor sobrante.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (22 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que chica tan osada, mira que sentarse sin bragas en ese banco en el que a saber quien más se ha sentado... podría poner un pañuelico o algo. Luego hay infecciones y epidemias, normal. O peor aún, ¡se podía quedar embarazada!



Incluso coger una pulmonía.

La imagen me hace recordar una playa nudista a la que fuí durante varios veranos. Que conste que íbamos por proximidad, ya que por amistad con el dueño alquilábamos un chalet a unos escasos 400 metros de la misma... y eso que nos ahorrábamos en bañadores además.
La cuestión es que la playa tenía un único bar con terraza que estaba siempre a tope y la imagen de una mujer leyendo el periódico en pelotas era de lo más normal. 
Lo que de verdad era de auténtica risa era cuando conseguías sentarse en una de las mesas de dentro, ya que veías la larguísima sucesión de todo tipo de culos y en todas las posturas de la gente que se apretujaba en la barra para tomar algo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que chica tan osada, mira que sentarse sin bragas en ese banco en el que a saber quien más se ha sentado... podría poner un pañuelico o algo. Luego hay infecciones y epidemias, normal. O peor aún, ¡se podía quedar embarazada!



Jajajajajaja El superespermatozoide jajajaja


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2013)

Wake up bitches!!!!

[YOUTUBE]YT_M-vo8m7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]J31PCfO8zZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2013)

Patapalo & Revatronic, tras mirarla la tetas podéis ver una buena película :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]30ZIiRIxHk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

habiendo torrent pega el trailer.....mzmm :no:

https://yify-torrents.com/movie/Open_Grave_2013


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2013)

Pirata ves factible que imtech aguante dos meses a estos precios o por debajo??Con la nueva ley de montoro te suben el tipo medio en el irpf no?Las plusvalias de ibe,tef,pesc y nokia me van a hacer un buen roto

---------- Post added 22-dic-2013 at 20:35 ----------

Duro parece que esta dependiendo cada vez menos de Venezuela, dependerán menos del Bolívar pero lo malo que es difícil que consigan margenes tan abultados como hasta ahora.


http://inbestia.com/blogs/post/duro-felguera-y-tecnicas-reunidas-son-las-mejores-en-su-sector


La cartera de pedidos de hecho a pesar de Venezuela sigue prácticamente intacta

http://www.lne.es/economia/2013/12/18/duro-felguera-construira-central-argelia/1516580.html


----------



## Algas (22 Dic 2013)

¿hilo en segunda página? ¡Arriba!


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ups



Ya te ayudo yo:

Bankinter Bolsa Europea 2018 Garantizado FI


----------



## amago45 (22 Dic 2013)

Grifols me da compra para mańana y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata ves factible que imtech aguante dos meses a estos precios o por debajo??Con la nueva ley de montoro te suben el tipo medio en el irpf no?Las plusvalias de ibe,tef,pesc y nokia me van a hacer un buen roto



Ni idea ponzi.... :S

Voy a ver si puedo echarle un vistazo al gráf entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Grifols me da compra para mańana y tal



para mañana dan unos cuantos en las correcciones


----------



## amago45 (22 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> para mañana dan unos cuantos en las correcciones



Abertisy Ferrovial también :8::8::8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2013)

Poco que añadir ponzi a lo que había:

Blog del SeaMonkey: Ofrenda al Oráculo de Madrid


----------



## sr.anus (22 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pMaCKgOlq-s[/YOUTUBE]

Felices fiestas! Y de paso subimos el tema


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata ves factible que imtech aguante dos meses a estos precios o por debajo??Con la nueva ley de montoro te suben el tipo medio en el irpf no?Las plusvalias de ibe,tef,pesc y nokia me van a hacer un buen roto





¿Dónde has visto las modificaciones de la ley?


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poco que añadir ponzi a lo que había:
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Ofrenda al Oráculo de Madrid



Buen análisis patapalo.

Insisto, la cotización está sentenciada después del escarnio que hicieron las manos fuertes en la trampa bajista de los 2,25€.

No fue ninguna casualidad.

Apuesto por lo 1,74€ y luego ya veremos si lo llevan hasta los 1,35€ - 1,40€

La corrección del SP puede conseguir cotizaciones increíbles en Europa.

Amén


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde has visto las modificaciones de la ley?



Las que ya sabemos.... que las plusvalias a menos de un año suman a las rentas del trabajo...Imtech es con la unica que podria compensar parte.Como hiciste tu con tef...Muy buen analisis patapalo,muchas gracias


----------



## xavigomis (22 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buen análisis patapalo.
> 
> Insisto, la cotización está sentenciada después del escarnio que hicieron las manos fuertes en la trampa bajista de los 2,25€.
> 
> ...




Corrección SP? Cuando!?


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me imagino que es volumen robatrero. Se pacta una compra al precio de cierre de tal día. Por eso no sube.
> 
> Cronicas de un runner wanabe:
> 
> _15 km montañeros. Dos avisos de esguince. Cruce de rio con pértiga improvisada (las lluvias de los últimos días se habían llevado el tronco). Se me hace de noche para variar. Tropiezo, reacciono cual ninja y me acuerdo de mis años de judo. Ruedo ágilmente con la precisión adecuada para clavarme una piedra entre el omoplato y la columna..... :ouch:_​



Joer! A mí 15 km por el monte no me dan para tanto. Ya le comenté el tema del frontal, para el invierno si se sale por la tarde es imprescindible porque siempre aparece una senda que llevabas tiempo con ganas de tomar y se alarga más de la cuenta. Si quieres te digo donde me compré yo el mío, tengo que buscar el enlace, lonchafinista total y con un resultado excelente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Joer! A mí 15 km por el monte no me dan para tanto. Ya le comenté el tema del frontal, para el invierno si se sale por la tarde es imprescindible porque siempre aparece una senda que llevabas tiempo con ganas de tomar y se alarga más de la cuenta. Si quieres te digo donde me compré yo el mío, tengo que buscar el enlace, lonchafinista total y con un resultado excelente.



Comparte please....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Dic 2013)

como veis para hoy bankia y ezentis?


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comparte please....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Pedazo de frontal, el original vale unos 70€ y este que es el que tengo cumple sobradamente, ligero y muy potente. Eso sí, tardaron un par de meses en llegarme aunque después he vuelto a pedir cosas y sólo han sido un par de semanas. Te paso tb el enlace de las pilas recargables que me pillé (después terminé comprándome otras iguales de reserva en aliexpres más baratas)

Comprar zoom Cree Q5 200LM 2-modo 1-LED de luz blanca faro (3 x AAA/3.6-4.5V)

BTY 1000mAh Ni-MH baterías recargables AAA (4-Pack) - sin Gastos de Envío - DealExtreme


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Sigue la escalada hasta el infierno. Estamos en rally, esta semana y la que viene ya sabemos lo que hay.

Saludos desde las montañas cantabras, donde tener gprs es un privilegio.


----------



## jjsuamar (23 Dic 2013)

Buenos días. Suerte a los que siguen dentro de bankia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

precio cojonudo!!! gracias!


----------



## amago45 (23 Dic 2013)

Campofrío suspendida de cotización y tal
Buenos días


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Fuga de 1,8 toneladas de agua contaminada en Fukushima. El Correo


----------



## amago45 (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fuga de 1,8 toneladas de agua contaminada en Fukushima. El Correo



No va a acabar bién ... :vomito:
Bueno para las renovables 8:


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

un amigo siempre me dice, la ultima semana el año en bolsa no se opera.

entre en fcc la semana pasada.......y me arrepiento, va a bajar porque empieza un nuevo año y suele hacer minimos del anterior. :ouch:


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> un amigo siempre me dice, la ultima semana el año en bolsa no se opera.
> 
> entre en fcc la semana pasada.......y me arrepiento, va a bajar porque empieza un nuevo año y suele hacer minimos del anterior. :ouch:



No se ponga así, técnicamente la próxima semana es la última del año


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

velote en solmelia


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> No se ponga así, técnicamente la próxima semana es la última del año



en realidad es esta y los dias de la siguiente.


de todas maneras, si aprovechan para hacer un nuevo minimo con la vela del siguiente año será buena ocasión para comprar...peugeot, suedzucker.

el dax velon verde en máximos, igual que el dow, impresionante...y siempre hacen nuevos minimos al cierre del anterior año


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> No va a acabar bién ... :vomito:
> Bueno para las renovables 8:



Analizando un poco el sector de infraestructuras energéticas tipo duro,técnicas.....he llegado a esta otra *--Elecnor--*, que ademas tienen renovables, tienen muy buena pinta

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ENO-Elecnor_sa/detalle-financiero

Resultados Trimestrales - Inversores Grupo Elecnor

Estrategicamente es mucho mejor, el problema de Duro es que un % muy elevado de sus proyectos son solo construcciones a muy corto plazo y los margenes por encima de la media que han conseguido puede que hayan sido gracias a Venezuela, sin embargo estos ademas de la construcción consiguen la concesión a 10-20 años


http://www.elecnor.es/Files/ResultadosTrimestrales/Presentacion%20resultados%201S%202013.pdf

Creo que es una de las mejores smallcap de todo el mercado español,esta creciendo de forma muy fuerte en este ultimo año en el exterior (Brasil,Canada,EEUU...)..


Y se me olvidaba facturan mas del doble que Duro


----------



## sr.anus (23 Dic 2013)

explicacion al volumen que existe en tef, preludio de latigazo "arcistah"


----------



## tarrito (23 Dic 2013)

ienso:


----------



## paulistano (23 Dic 2013)

Está divertidísima bankia hoy......su pm.....


----------



## davinci (23 Dic 2013)

El pepinazo sigue en PRISA


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Analizando un poco el sector de infraestructuras energéticas tipo duro,técnicas.....he llegado a esta otra *--Elecnor--*, que ademas tienen renovables, tienen muy buena pinta
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ENO-Elecnor_sa/detalle-financiero
> 
> ...



Ojo a las renovables de Elecnor porque acaba de aplicar un ERE al 80% de su división de fotovoltaica (Atersa). Si que le queda termosolar y eólica. He trabajado para ellos y te puedo decir que son agarraos como ellos solos, cosa que no es mala para el negocio, claro. Muy conservadores y vascos, cosa que es redundante.  Empresa bien llevada que no se ha lanzado a aventuras que no podían mantener cosa de ir la cosa a menos, como finalmente ha sido. Gente seria.

Por cierto. te piqué con Imtech eh? :rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (23 Dic 2013)

He leído los últimos mensajes sobre Imtech y me estáis haciendo dudar... No se si salirme ahora con casi un 4% de beneficio o esperar un poco más.

¿Como veis el valor para esta semana? ¿Creéis que subirá un poco mas?

Saludos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Dic 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> He leído los últimos mensajes sobre Imtech y me estáis haciendo dudar... No se si salirme ahora con casi un 4% de beneficio o esperar un poco más.
> 
> ¿Como veis el valor para esta semana? ¿Creéis que subirá un poco mas?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo en tu lugar lo tendría claro. Aplica un SL a 1,95 € y a descansar.


----------



## @@strom (23 Dic 2013)

A mi de elecnor lo que me parece preocupante es como ha subido la deuda a largo plaze en este último año.
Ha pasado de una deuda de 733 millones a otra de 1220 en tan sólo un año. Bien es cierto que tienen una buena caja pero aún asi......

Por cierto otra de las que compra y buenas cargas Bestinver, 1174 llevan compradas hoy ya a las que hay que sumar las que compraron el viernes. 

Debe cotizar a un per 8 más o menos.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Buenos días







.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> El pepinazo sigue en PRISA




que siga...


----------



## amago45 (23 Dic 2013)

Corporación Alba y tal, ya bajó de 43 ... me va a saltar el SL en cero coma
Parece que fichar a la ex-ministra Garmendia no le ha sentado muy bién (puertas giratorias y tal)


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

vaya isla que deja repsol

a3media subida libre hasta 12,30 :Aplauso:


----------



## YanetYellen (23 Dic 2013)

El futuro esta en el dax ,el ibex ya no tira.


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

YanetYellen dijo:


> El futuro esta en el dax ,el ibex ya no tira.



con paciencia en 2014 se verá a 10600


----------



## James Bond (23 Dic 2013)

Como veis carbures? Creéis que se va a los 18€?


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> A mi de elecnor lo que me parece preocupante es como ha subido la deuda a largo plaze en este último año.
> Ha pasado de una deuda de 733 millones a otra de 1220 en tan sólo un año. Bien es cierto que tienen una buena caja pero aún asi......
> 
> Por cierto otra de las que compra y buenas cargas Bestinver, 1174 llevan compradas hoy ya a las que hay que sumar las que compraron el viernes.
> ...



Si pero porque se estan internacionalizando, todo ha ido a compras e inversiones en capital y en sectores muy rentables.Si bestinver llevan un pico en elecnor,de hecho en su ultima carta trimestral la mencionan.


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ojo a las renovables de Elecnor porque acaba de aplicar un ERE al 80% de su división de fotovoltaica (Atersa). Si que le queda termosolar y eólica. He trabajado para ellos y te puedo decir que son agarraos como ellos solos, cosa que no es mala para el negocio, claro. Muy conservadores y vascos, cosa que es redundante.  Empresa bien llevada que no se ha lanzado a aventuras que no podían mantener cosa de ir la cosa a menos, como finalmente ha sido. Gente seria.
> 
> Por cierto. te piqué con Imtech eh? :rolleye:



La verdad que esta muy bien gestionada, una de las razones puede que sea porq el 51% del capital esta en unas mismas manos.Tienen una facturacion y un ebitda bastante potente,de pequeña no tiene nada,son casi 2000 mill de facturacion y los pedidos para el año que viene superan la facturacion actual.Al final te copiado y he vendido las imtech, entre que estan en mitad de una reestructuracion de la cual no sabremos nada minimo hasta marzo y que tengo pico de plusvalias a menos de un año, prefiero rebarjarle la golosina a montoro,ya me comi un buen owned este año con en el irpf.En unos meses seguramente recompre


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Díganme si estoy equivocada-

Observando el rally de Navidad en los últimos cinco años ( si ya se que no son muchos pero es el inicio de la nueva era), observo... 

2008-2009 Hubo rally de Navidad (superior al 20%) y el ibex acabó por encima de donde empezó.

2009-2010 hubo rally de Navidad (superior al 15%)y el ibex acabo por encima de donde empezó.

2010-2011 No hubo rally de Navidad y el ibex acabo por debajo de donde empezó.

2011-2012 No hubo rally de Navidad y el ibex acabo por debajo de donde empezó.

2012-2013 Hubo rally de Navidad (si prolongamos la Navidad hasta final de enero 15%) y el ibex acabo por encima de donde empezó.


Si no mete un buen acelerón en estos días en el 2014 pinta mal para el ibex....


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> vaya isla que deja repsol
> 
> a3media subida libre hasta 12,30 :Aplauso:



Dividendo opción Santander style 

Me saltó sl en enagas, alguna recomendación o tengo que patearme todo el continuo para buscar algún chollo? ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que esta muy bien gestionada, una de las razones puede que sea porq el 51% del capital esta en unas mismas manos.Tienen una facturacion y un ebitda bastante potente,de pequeña no tiene nada,son casi 2000 mill de facturacion y los pedidos para el año que viene superan la facturacion actual.Al final te copiado y he vendido las imtech, entre que estan en mitad de una reestructuracion de la cual no sabremos nada minimo hasta marzo y que tengo pico de plusvalias a menos de un año, prefiero rebarjarle la golosina a montoro,ya me comi un buen owned este año con en el irpf.En unos meses seguramente recompre



Pues mejor porque así nos avisamos a finales de febrero y nos lo recordamos mutuamente.

Sobre Elecnor no recuerdo haber dicho que fuera pequeña ni nada parecido, solo muy conservadora. La cotización recoge esto con muy poca variación, lo que la hace muy aburrida para mi gusto. Aunque ese PER tan bajo sí que tienta la verdad. :rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (23 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que esta muy bien gestionada, una de las razones puede que sea porq el 51% del capital esta en unas mismas manos.Tienen una facturacion y un ebitda bastante potente,de pequeña no tiene nada,son casi 2000 mill de facturacion y los pedidos para el año que viene superan la facturacion actual.Al final te copiado y he vendido las imtech, entre que estan en mitad de una reestructuracion de la cual no sabremos nada minimo hasta marzo y que tengo pico de plusvalias a menos de un año, prefiero rebarjarle la golosina a montoro,ya me comi un buen owned este año con en el irpf.En unos meses seguramente recompre



Yo también he vendido mis Imtech, me he metido en Carbures espero no meter la pata, pero es que Carbures la veo con un potencial enorme están haciendo las cosas realmente bien.

También tendré que darle un vistazo a Elecnor.

Saludos.


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Está divertidísima bankia hoy......su pm.....



En general está todo el IBEX aburrido, salvo los que llevan grifols, FCC y BME (impresionante y en subida libre :´()

Hoy a Bankia no han sido capaces de bajarla del 1,101, algún leoncio ha frenado esa bajada que buscaba SL por debajo del 1,10. Parece que ya no hay más ataques y sí venta para recogida de beneficios, tiene toda la pinta volver al verde a lo largo del día.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 13:00 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Dividendo opción Santander style
> 
> Me saltó sl en enagas, alguna recomendación o tengo que patearme todo el continuo para buscar algún chollo? ::



Los grandes fondos están comprando Iberdrola y el dividendo está a la vuelta de la esquina. 
Bankia si vuelve a tocar hoy el 1,10 sería una buena entrada..
El continuo está de mírame y no me toques.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Los grandes fondos están comprando Iberdrola y el dividendo está a la vuelta de la esquina.
> Bankia si vuelve a tocar hoy el 1,10 sería una buena entrada..
> El continuo está de mírame y no me toques.



El problema que le veo a Iberdrola es que es un valor para llevar durante meses, yo soy más de swing trades de un par de semanas como mucho  y para largo ya tengo ferroviales (llevo 2 meses ya creo) y las repsoles tienen buena pinta y no pienso quitármelas también en un tiempo.

Bankia... uf, es que creo que ya perdí el tren. Ya sé lo de abrazarse a la tendencia y todo eso, pero no veo el 1,35 tan pronto; estando ya en el ibex y tal no hay muchas noticias que pueda hacerla subir a corto.


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bankia... uf, es que creo que ya perdí el tren. Ya sé lo de abrazarse a la tendencia y todo eso, pero no veo el 1,35 tan pronto; estando ya en el ibex y tal no hay muchas noticias que pueda hacerla subir a corto.



Obsérvala, si vuelve hoy al verde el 1,15 o por encima puede caer ya mañana  Por lo que veo en oferta y demanda queda poco papel para tocar el 1,12


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Obsérvala, si vuelve hoy al verde el 1,15 o por encima puede caer ya mañana  Por lo que veo en oferta y demanda queda poco papel para tocar el 1,12



RSI cerca de sobreventa... dejo orden a 1.106, aunque estoy pensando en bajarlo a 1.10, creo que debe corregir algo más antes de subir ienso:

Mi objetivo sería el máximo reciente, 1.18. Ahí ya veríamos cómo actuar. No es un gran margen pero igual sacamos algo bueno.


----------



## amago45 (23 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dividendo opción Santander style
> 
> Me saltó sl en enagas, alguna recomendación o tengo que patearme todo el continuo para buscar algún chollo? ::



En semanal me dan compra Abertis, Endesa y Ferrovial, con Alfayate style:
- están cerca de máximos anuales, 
- entrando manos fuertes, 
- con más volumen que las semanas anteriores 
- que son empresas que pertenen a sectores fuertes respecto a la media ...

Busque compare y si encuentra algo mejor ... compreló


----------



## optimistic1985 (23 Dic 2013)

Me da que a largo plazo Bankia puede ser una gran oportunidad


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

IBEX en verde, empieza la etapa del rally de hoy.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> En semanal me dan compra Abertis, Endesa y Ferrovial, con Alfayate style:
> - están cerca de máximos anuales,
> - entrando manos fuertes,
> - con más volumen que las semanas anteriores
> ...



ya llevo Ferrovial como dije por ahi, y teniendo Repsol otra energética creo que es demasiado. Además, con la nueva "reforma" del menistro, que seguro favorecerá a las eléctricas, puede que de primeras parezca que no y la gente se asuste. Depender de factores políticos no me gusta.

Lo de Abertis lo dejo anotado, aunque sólo da entrada clara Koncorde y esto lo cojo con pinzas dadas mis últimas experiencias.


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Díganme si estoy equivocada-
> 
> Observando el rally de Navidad en los últimos cinco años ( si ya se que no son muchos pero es el inicio de la nueva era), observo...
> 
> ...



No es que estés equivocada, los datos ahí están.
Pero si España, hablamos de prima de riesgo, y las empresas españolas vuelven a los números de los años 2009-2011, más vale que nos apretujemos todos en la trinchera Bertok, bazokas en mano, para defender las latas de fabada del Mercadona.

Bankia puede dar otra tarde de gloria.


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Jo jo jo... dax rompiendo maximos historicos like sp.... 

Que gran guano vendraa...

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 14:37 ----------

Hoy 9750 y 1830 sp. Fran donde andas??? Como lo ves?

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No es que estés equivocada, los datos ahí están.
> Pero si España, hablamos de prima de riesgo, y las empresas españolas vuelven a los números de los años 2009-2011, más vale que nos apretujemos todos en la trinchera Bertok, bazokas en mano, para defender las latas de fabada del Mercadona.
> 
> Bankia puede dar otra tarde de gloria.



Para lo que viene, la trinchera tampoco será suficientemente segura.

Habrá que emprender un largo camino


----------



## paulistano (23 Dic 2013)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Me da que a largo plazo Bankia puede ser una gran oportunidad



Opino igual. 

Esperemos no haya corrección pronto que nos salte los stops... Que se vaya a 1,20 y luego si quiere que corrija un 5%...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Creo que ya he logrado averiguar por qué el jato no postea por aquí. Y es que teclear con la boca es complicado:






Allá van las bankias, sí. Enhorabuena a los que seguís :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para lo que viene, la trinchera tampoco será suficientemente segura.
> 
> Habrá que emprender un largo camino



[YOUTUBE]zKGOCOAI_2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2013)

ATPC las Ezentis. No pudo ser, saltó el SL. Voy a ver si voy quitando chicharretes antes de fin de año.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

Hoy celebramos el nacimiento de la bestia. Malditos hijos de la gran puta

Cien años de la FED o por qué habría que cerrarla - Blogs de Big Data

*Cien años de la FED o por qué habría que cerrarla
*

En un día como hoy, *hace 100 años, se aprobaba la Federal Reserve Act o Ley de la Reserva Federal, que cerraba una etapa (de casi 150 años) de banca libre*. Como en toda institución de larga tradición, pueden observarse etapas de éxito y otras de fracaso, y sería injusto no reconocer las primeras. Comoquiera que estos días leerán múltiples loas y alabanzas a esta maquinaria de manipulación del dinero, he preferido centrarme en un par de detalles que, por ellos mismos, ya justificarían su cierre.

Como en la actualidad, el papel de la Reserva Federal durante la crisis que dio lugar a la Gran Depresión de los años 30 fue absolutamente determinante. De acuerdo con Milton Friedman y Anne Schwartz, la Reserva Federal fue causa de la misma al impedir… la inflación, esto es, por cumplir con ese primer mandato que estaba grabado con letras de molde en el Libro del Buen Banquero. Esta acusación está en la línea de la argumentación de Irving Fisher, maestro de Friedman y, para él, “el mejor economista del s. XX”, afirmación que duele a todas las escuelas de pensamiento económico por igual, ya sean keynesianos, monetaristas o austriacos.

Tal y como apunto en Retorno al patrón oro, de próxima publicación en Ed. Deusto, la argumentación de Fisher era que el crecimiento de los felices veinte procedía fundamentalmente de dos factores: la prohibición del alcohol y la gestión de la moneda que los índices que él había creado permitían a la Reserva Federal, mediante la política de estabilización del dólar que él había planteado en su obra de 1923; esa forma científica de actuar supone adecuar la oferta monetaria a las necesidades específicas de cada circunstancia, de acuerdo con lo señalado por los indicadores económicos que él mismo acababa de poner a disposición de la sociedad.

*La combinación de unos índices de precios (muy potentes pero aún defectuosos) con la intervención de la Reserva Federal en la determinación de los tipos de interés provocó un efecto de ocultación de la inflación que el propio Fisher reconoció, siquiera sutilmente, en su importante obra de 1932, al señalar algunas “imperfecciones teóricas”*. Tales no deben preocuparnos per se, pues los índices de precios se corrigen constantemente desde entonces; sin embargo, lo que sí debe preocuparnos es la pretensión de encerrar la actividad de consumo de los individuos en indicadores parciales y, más aún, emplearlos como definitivos, sin crítica alguna.

El incremento de cuatro mil millones de dólares en solo un año no era por necesidades del comercio, así que se desvió hacia los mercados financieros
No tiene en cuenta Fisher el efecto desestabilizador que tuvo la Reserva Federal al reducir los tipos de interés durante la Gran Depresión del 6% al 1,5% y doblar la oferta monetaria entre 1929 y 1932; sí, efectivamente, puede hablarse como hace White de una Greenspan put en los años 20. Esto nos devuelve a la argumentación fundamental de Friedman, para quien esta inundación de liquidez no fue suficiente; “por cada 100 dólares en papel moneda, en depósitos, en efectivo, en divisas, existentes en 1929, en 1933 quedaban sólo 67”, señaló en una entrevista en 2000.

En los años previos al shock de 1929, los depósitos totales de los bancos miembros de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU pasaron de 28.270 millones de dólares en marzo de 1924 a 32.457 millones en junio de 1925, para ascender a los 47.000 millones de forma casi inmediata. El incremento de cuatro mil millones de dólares en solo un año no era por necesidades del comercio, así que se desvió hacia los mercados financieros. Adquisiciones de bonos, acciones, colaterales de bonos, hipotecas compradas por los bancos… Señala Anderson que “esta inmensa expansión del crédito (…) creó la ilusión de capital ilimitado”.

Friedman y Schwartz calculan el incremento de la oferta monetaria entre 1921 y 1929 desde los 39.000 a los 57.000 millones de dólares, cifras muy en línea con las ofrecidas por Rothbard, que van de los 37.000 millones de dólares a los 55.000. El inicio de las operaciones de mercado abierto en 1923 por el banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, forzado por su falta de oro, marcó un cambio de tendencia en las expectativas de los especuladores, que desde entonces saben que con una alta probabilidad la Reserva Federal acabará recomprando los títulos valores en un momento dado. Entre noviembre de 1923 y el verano de 1924, los bonos del tesoro en poder de la Reserva Federal pasaron de 73.000.000 dólares a 477.000.000 dólares, un aumento de 6,5 veces. Si la cantidad es sorprendente por su enormidad, más aún resulta al tratarse de un tipo de operaciones, estas de mercado abierto, que estaban prohibidas por los estatutos de las distintas reservas federales y no se legalizaron hasta unos diez años después. Ciertamente, existió una contracción de la oferta monetaria a raíz del crac bursátil, aunque no fue esta la causa de la depresión, sino la consecuencia, como podrán leer en el libro. Así pues, la Fed no sólo impulsó la crisis (por razones distintas a las planteadas por Friedman y Schwartz), sino que lo hizo… contraviniendo la ley. Todo un ejemplo.

En cuanto a la gestión de la crisis actual, quizá es demasiado pronto para juzgar la actuación del gobernador saliente, Ben Bernanke. No así para plantear un análisis crítico de las medidas de política económica adoptadas por la Reserva Federal como órgano colegiado encargado, *en la actualidad, de velar por dos elementos esenciales: la tradicional inflación y el empleo. En cuanto a esta última, la prueba del algodón de que se trata de un objetivo erróneo es que todos los economistas socialdemócratas exigen que el Banco Central Europeo la adopte como propia; resulta paradójico que la neoliberal y muy capitalista Reserva Federal sea, en este caso, ejemplo de política social.
*
Como señalaba *George Selgin* a Pablo Rodríguez Suanzes en una entrevista hace un par de meses, prometer inyecciones de liquidez hasta alcanzar un determinado nivel de empleo, sin conocer la tasa natural de desempleo de un país, es garantizar inflación hasta entonces; y, si no, observen la evolución de los mercados de valores desde el inicio de la crisis, batiendo récords sucesivos mientras el desempleo de los EEUU ciertamente se reducía; desde el 7,3% en diciembre de 2008 (un mes antes de la toma de posesión del actual presidente, Barack Obama) hasta el 7% a final del mes pasado. 



Este empeño, sin duda meritorio, ha supuesto, no obstante, *un esfuerzo monetario brutal*. Es sin duda deseable que en una sociedad trabajen todos quienes lo deseen; sin embargo, las autoridades económicas, monetarias y financieras han confundido la consecuencia (el empleo) con el medio (las políticas de todo tipo para lograrlo). *Y todas ellas mantienen el engaño, haciendo ver que son sus intervenciones las que generan empleo, cuando la historia demuestra que a mayor intervención, mayor destrucción de empleo*. 



Respecto de la primera, la crítica que podemos hacer hoy en día es la misma que podíamos efectuar hace 90 años, con los índices de Fisher recién presentados en sociedad: pretender que la inflación es el IPC es tomar la parte por el todo. Algo que, por cierto, no hacen sino repetir constantemente destacados economistas que, sin la más mínima capacidad crítica, aceptan las modificaciones que constantemente los Gobiernos efectúan sobre los índices de precios para tratar de ocultar, precisamente, la inflación en una cifra.

Antes de entrar en la cuestión, conviene recordar, siquiera gráficamente, el tsunami monetario provocado por la Reserva Federal en los últimos años.



Muchos de mis colegas aseguran que la política de la Fed no ha provocado inflación. Se trata de una afirmación falsa, quizá no producto de la mala fe (hipótesis muy cuestionable en algunos casos), sino de la confusión, excusable en cualquiera menos en alguien que se dice economista y que en todo caso no se sostiene desde ningún punto de vista. Si consideramos la perspectiva de los 100 años de historia que hoy se cumplen, alguien que hubiese pagado 20 dólares por un artículo en 1913 pagaría hoy 471, un incremento del 2.255%. Desde esa misma óptica, *el poder de compra del dólar norteamericano se ha visto algo perjudicado, al haber perdido valor en un… 95%.*



Si acercamos el foco a la historia reciente, dominada por las sucesivas políticas de expansión crediticia y monetaria de la Reserva Federal recogidas bajo el eufemismo de flexibilizaciones cuantitativas (QE, Quantitative Easing), la reacción de mis colegas varía entre la condescendiente sonrisa y el grito sostenido con inflamación de carótida. “¿Dónde está la inflación?”



La liquidez que la Reserva Federal está bombeando al sistema bajo el lema “no ha sido suficiente” (y que se seguirá repitiendo durante aún bastante tiempo, a pesar de lo que algunos denominan como “retirada de estímulos” y que no es sino dejar de comprar 85.000.000.000 dólares mensuales a los bancos para pasar a comprarles “sólo” 75.000.000.000) *no se está trasladando a los precios de los bienes de consumo que refleja el IPC norteamericano (o el nuestro, o el de Eurostat, armonizado para toda la zona euro), sino a activos tan variados como el propio mercado financiero (el Dow Jones, gráfico A anterior, ha aumentado su valor en más de un 90% en el período reflejado), el mercado de alimentos (reflejado en el índice de precios de la FAO, que curiosamente aparece deflactado, a pesar de “no existir inflación”) o el mercado de la vivienda (que, al menos en los EEUU, repunta con vigor al amparo de las decisiones de estímulo de la Fed y de las recomendaciones del siempre ortodoxo Paul Krugman, que de forma cíclica recomienda la necesidad de crear burbujas, tanto en el mercado tecnológico como en el inmobiliario)*. En ese sentido nos hemos venido expresando muchos economistas, generalmente sin excesivo eco en los medios, que suelen preferir escuchar los cantos de sirenas de los políticos y los economistas del lado de la demanda, precisamente los mismos que nos han traído hasta aquí.

Esto no siempre fue así. Según distintas estimaciones, en 1862 circulaban billetes emitidos por 1.496 bancos de 29 estados, alrededor de 7.000 variantes además de unos 5.500 billetes falsos. Alguien podría pensar que tal variedad era complicada de manejar e incompatible con el comercio actual. Sin embargo, nadie pone pegas a que haya artículos de consumo de las más diversas marcas entre las que poder elegir, a precios variables y de distintas calidades. ¿Por qué no con el dólar, el euro, el yen o la libra esterlina? Básicamente, por el temor de los políticos de perder la principal arma electoral con la que han contado desde entonces: el gasto público. Volver a la libre emisión supondría programar el cierre de la Reserva Federal y del resto de bancos centrales en un lapso de cinco a diez años; a ello debería añadírsele un patrón de reserva como el oro, de forma que cada entidad tuviese que respaldar sus pasivos con el mismo y se le obligase a mantener un coeficiente de caja equivalente al de las reservas de sus clientes. Todo ello resultaría en la imposibilidad de los brutales y depauperadores déficits públicos, en la escasez de las deudas y en la remisión de las crisis. Pero claro, entonces no les deberíamos nada, y se invertirían las cargas; la responsabilidad volvería a la política.

Demasiado bonito. #EndTheFed

*PUTOS ASESINOS*


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2013)

Que hijos de puta. Han tocado mi SL, ha saltado por los aires, y ha subido un 2% en dos minutos. No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Dic 2013)

que ha pasado en ezentis??????????


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

¿Qué opinais de Campofrio? ¿Realmente está justificada la caida de hoy porque se unan los chinos al carro? ¿acaso la gente teme que vendan salchichón de gato o jamón de rata? 

es que no deja de ser curioso que la caída coincida con el 23% fibo de la subida...


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

el día 16 los mercados dejaron muy claras las cosas, no fue el 18 como muchos piensan.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que ha pasado en ezentis??????????



Que han ido a por mi y a por mi SL. Cabronessssssssssssss


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Dic 2013)

al final voy a creer a los que decian que en este valor era mejor no poner SL....


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> el día 16 los mercados dejaron muy claras las cosas, no fue el 18 como muchos piensan.



Para los que no lo vimos... que fue lo que dejaron claro?

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Bronx (23 Dic 2013)

Tell us more :baba:


Janus dijo:


> el día 16 los mercados dejaron muy claras las cosas, no fue el 18 como muchos piensan.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Tell us more :baba:



Vuelta y volumen sincronizada en SP, DAX .....


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Vamos, mas meses de subidas.

No vamos a ver bajadas en años.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 15:44 ----------

Pegados a los 1830, next step 1850 y vendra santa.

Sigo en que el rally lleva al ibex cerca de los 10k. Obviamente no pongo, ni pondre dinero por ello.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Dic 2013)

joer los usanos en máximos


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

jeje

A Bankia se le atraganta la vuelta al
Ibex que abre a la baja y con poco
volumen
Invertia - 09:48


----------



## sr.anus (23 Dic 2013)

He sucumbido al putibex, he cerrado los ultimos cortos que tenia, con perdidas. Ahora soy alcistah y patriota, y segun he cerrado el cortico he cogido 2000 san para el rallie navideño, junto con unas pocas tef y unas pocas enagases


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Las Hanwha y los 4 usd se pueden llevar bien.


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

yo cierro largos en el xtox a esperar corrección y otra vez dentro.

bolsa super alcista, correcciones para comprar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las Hanwha y los 4 usd se pueden llevar bien.



Pues yo ahora mismo veo más interesante el carbón la verdad.


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

9750, que poquito queda.

Jojo.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Cuidado bankieros

http://www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/2013-12-23/bankia-y-gamesa-vuelven-al-ibex-con-su-potencial-agotado-pero-con-el-apoyo-inversor_69127/


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues yo ahora mismo veo más interesante el carbón la verdad.



También aunque la señal de largos en tendencia aún no está.


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

nadie está en twitter? es orgásmico


----------



## aitor33 (23 Dic 2013)

Yo creo que ya se puede poner la conga hoy en bankia:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

¿habláis en serio cuando decís sobre ponerse largos en el SP en los niveles actuales?


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿habláis en serio cuando decís sobre ponerse largos en el SP en los niveles actuales?



Aun hablan de meter pasta en bankia?? eso es peor aun, sodomia en estado puro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las Hanwha y los 4 usd se pueden llevar bien.



De momento caen a peso


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Que día era el dividendo de Mapfre?

Llevo unas pocas con alegría

Edito, el 20 cobrado...


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Bertok, el tema es que llevamos con ese mensaje desde los 1500-1600 y mira donde estamos, mirando mas a los 1900 que a los 1700.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> De momento caen a peso



Wait the takeover by our troops.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Bertok, el tema es que llevamos con ese mensaje desde los 1500-1600 y mira donde estamos, mirando mas a los 1900 que a los 1700.



Es un error, muy serio error, intentar estar en todas las fiestas.

La bolsa consiste en ganar unas veces y conservar el capital en otras ocasiones.

Tengo un extensísimo registro de operaciones personales en muchos mercados durante los últimos años. Eliminando el 10% de las mayores operaciones fallidas, el neto de ganancias vs pérdidas se dispara.

En mi opinión, el momento actual elimina todo atisbo de la disciplina necesaria para poder perdurar en los mercados. En estos últimos latigazos al alza no participo y la mar de féliz, el año ya se cerró hace varias semanas en cuanto al pipeo diario. 

Cuando aparece la codicia, el paso al desastre está asegurado.

Al que sea capaz de sacar cuartos en el mercado actual y no pierda la disciplina, enhorabuena y que guarde el dinero porque va a hacer mucha falta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

catacracks!

[YOUTUBE]qEm1eR_hsq8[/YOUTUBE]


Y aqui está claca....

[YOUTUBE]iPmxldDn4DM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las Hanwha y los 4 usd se pueden llevar bien.



Recomienda usía entrar por CFDs para evitar problemas cambiarios, verdad? No tiene mala pinta, no.

Edit: cagüen, mi broker no tiene cfds para este valor :ouch: sólo podía entrar mediante acciones normales, y eso no me acba de convencer ienso:


----------



## paulistano (23 Dic 2013)

Joer las bankias.... Sacamos un 17% y no me queman las plusvis.... Señal de confianza.... No me gusta un pelo.... Pero las dejamos ahí.... Margen de sobra hay. 

Amonoh!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Los mercados están desbocados, no ceden ni para atrás. Este año Papa Noel va a tener dificultades para subir por los balcones de toda la baba que hay por todos los lados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]jURa0W2k5LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jURa0W2k5LY[/YOUTUBE]



Brutal, piratón!!!!!!


----------



## kuroi (23 Dic 2013)

Alguien está en Ariad ? 

como lo veis??


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Puede haber tirón en breve en Hanwha. Ahora en 2,55 usd.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

bankia+a3+prisa+abengoa

media +14% en menos de 1 mes

fap fap


----------



## paulistano (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jURa0W2k5LY[/YOUTUBE]



Dónde coño está ese tío??

Está lleno de pibones...:8:

La del minuto 3:02 no puede negar de donde es:XX::XX::ouch:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Wait the takeover by our troops.



Master Janus, en que se basa su optimismo?
Podemos esperar subidas?


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

Igual me da por volver a tradear en 2014, consejos para cuenta con bajas comisiones para operar.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Igual me da por volver a tradear en 2014, consejos para cuenta con bajas comisiones para operar.



Las previsiones que manejamos por aquí es que 2014 no será especialmente bueno; hay varios gráficos comparando la situación actual con la de 1928. La buena noticia es que también se puede ganar dinero poniéndose corto, pero yo todavía estoy aprendiendo a ello ::


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Master Janus, en que se basa su optimismo?
> Podemos esperar subidas?



Yo estoy dentro. El valor está lateral con niveles bien definidos en el corto por arriba y por abajo. Ahora está en mitad de la banda. Si lo pierde, reforzaremos en largo plazo. Si sube, iremos promediando hacia arriba. Entrada con el eurodolar en 1,36 aprox. Obviamente, hablamos de Arch Coal.

No hay nada más que una visión importante de medio y largo plazo. La humanidad en general y los humanos en particular vamos a comer mucho carbón durante muchos años.


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las previsiones que manejamos por aquí es que 2014 no será especialmente bueno; hay varios gráficos comparando la situación actual con la de 1928. La buena noticia es que también se puede ganar dinero poniéndose corto, pero yo todavía estoy aprendiendo a ello ::



Mucho cuidado con las posiciones cortas, la gran diferencia entre las posiciones largas y las cortas, es que en las posiciones largas los riesgos estan acotados, pero en las cortas, y en teoria, las perdidas pueden ir a infinito.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 17:11 ----------

¿Que banco me recomendais para operar?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Dic 2013)

Ese dax, sp y dj marcando nuevos maximos.

bertok, lo tuyo empieza a ser preocupante. No te cases con tus proyecciones. no hagas caso de la mayoria de analistos, no hagas caso de esos graficos que pretenden razonar un gran desplome en indices serios basandose en graficos del 1928, o en simples fundamentales como la fed dejara de imprimir.

Si no lo haces por ti, hazlo por los demas.


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las previsiones que manejamos por aquí es que 2014 no será especialmente bueno



Pues mis previsiones es que 2014 va a ser especialmente bueno


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con las posiciones cortas, la gran diferencia entre las posiciones largas y las cortas, es que en las posiciones largas los riesgos estan acotados, pero en las cortas, y en teoria, las perdidas pueden ir a infinito.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ¿Que banco me recomendais para operar?



operarte la rodilla, o la cadera?

di que quieres operar: indices, acciones, commodities, renta fija...
si seran futuros, contado, cfd's....

quizas entonces te puedan ayudar.


----------



## Tono (23 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo creo que ya se puede poner la conga hoy en bankia:Aplauso::Aplauso:



Lástima que ya somos menos. 
¡¡¡Fiesta!!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Pues mis previsiones es que 2014 va a ser especialmente bueno



2014: corrección y luego mas osos a la brasa con ojete escaldado. (indices serios, no chicharros como el ibex)


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lástima que ya somos menos.
> ¡¡¡Fiesta!!!



Yo he vuelto a entrar hoy, jeje me pudo la envidia


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

el tercer año del presidente es el mejor en bolsa


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las Hanwha y los 4 usd se pueden llevar bien.



Me refería a este comentario suyo.

Desencriptandolo que es lo que quiere decir, que apuesta por esta solar para verla en los 4$?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

vamos subasta! esas bankias a 2,17


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me refería a este comentario suyo.
> 
> Desencriptandolo que es lo que quiere decir, que apuesta por esta solar para verla en los 4$?



Algo menos debería subir. Stop en los mínimos anteriores más filtro. Jugada de riesgo pero el reward sería unas 4 veces mayor.


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

Va a subir, IBEX en 11.000 en 2014.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Dic 2013)

Que feo que no se ponga el Ibex en las cinco cifras para que el rey pueda dar el mensaje con ese gusto en el cuerpo.

A poco que Indonesia siga creciendo a estos ritmos y sus nuevas clases premium compren BMWs el dax solo puede hacer que subir.

@Nameir--------------->Norbolsa. Asi puede ir a la Torre Iberdrola por la cara. Que yo no lo hago eh, vayase a pensar.


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> operarte la rodilla, o la cadera?
> 
> di que quieres operar: indices, acciones, commodities, renta fija...
> si seran futuros, contado, cfd's....
> ...



Por ejemplo turbos, renta variable europea y americana. Que banco español ofrece buenos precios? Pocas comisiones?


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el tercer año del presidente es el mejor en bolsa


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

3 millones de titulos en un clik de ratón en bankia.... :0


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Va a subir, IBEX en 11.000 en 2014.



Ahí iba yo. Según R4, la previsión "normal" es que cierre en 10777, pero si tenemos en cuenta que llevamos casi 2000 puntos este año, pues será la mitad de bueno. Eso sí, la optimista la ven en 12118 :: y la pesimista lo llevan de vuelta a los 8700.

https://www.r4.com/analisis/informes/estrategia_2014_renta4.pdf


----------



## amago45 (23 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> nadie está en twitter? es orgásmico



Desde $45 dentro, en la última semana sube a razón de dos dólares diarios, de locos ... ::


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

1,153

no está mal, mañana a por 1,17


----------



## Topongo (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1,153
> 
> no está mal, mañana a por 1,17



O más alla!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

17% casi en 1 semana que llevo a los bankieros
no puedo quejarme


llegan épocas de pensar en cambiar de cartera y trincar

muchos lo harán tras la navidad

mañana al mediodía es adelantarse un poco


----------



## paulistano (23 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> O más alla!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es, los pies en el suelo y la vista en el cielo:Baile:


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

¿Que tal veis a DIA?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Dic 2013)

Fuera de Mapfre... Dividendo cobrado y plusvis suficientes en cuatro días..


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Ese dax, sp y dj marcando nuevos maximos.
> 
> bertok, lo tuyo empieza a ser preocupante. No te cases con tus proyecciones. no hagas caso de la mayoria de analistos, no hagas caso de esos graficos que pretenden razonar un gran desplome en indices serios basandose en graficos del 1928, o en simples fundamentales como la fed dejara de imprimir.
> 
> Si no lo haces por ti, hazlo por los demas.



Seguramente no lo sepas pero con absoluta certeza se están sembrando las semillas de la ira y la ruina de millones de "engañados".

Es ahora cuando se generan esas hordas de himversorres que no tienen más remedio que jactarse de ir a largo.

Dicho esto,que cada perro se lama su cipote.

Siento ser tan directo pero hay mucho dinero y problemas en juego.

Suerte.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2013)

Hago caso a janus y entro en la solar esa de nombre chino a 2.58. No ha podido ser con cfd pero bueno, he entrado con unas migajas así que buscamos mínimo un precio de 4 piedrólares.

Janus, si sale bien queda invitado a un gintonic premium en algún pau premium


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Fuera de Mapfre... Dividendo cobrado y plusvis suficientes en cuatro días..



por un puto céntimo no me entró la orden previa esos días... :´(


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Seguramente no lo sepas pero con absoluta certeza se están sembrando las semillas de la ira y la ruina de millones de "engañados".
> 
> Es ahora cuando se generan esas hordas de himversorres que no tienen más remedio que jactarse de ir a largo.
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo, aquí se está sembrando la del pulpo, pero antes de que se pongan a recoger la cosecha tienen que seguir regando y abonando la tierra, y vaya si lo están haciendo! Así que mientras caiga Maná del cielo hay que bailar a tope y el que pueda/sepa/le dejen escapar antes de que llegue la segadora será el puto amo. Así que a moverse!


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Vaya han cerrado en 9750, caramba carambita.

Los alcistas se apoderan del hilo, ale no demoreis y a comprar el mundo entero y bankia.


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Los alcistas se apoderan del hilo, ale no demoreis y a comprar el mundo entero y bankia.



[YOUTUBE]fpVsk0h0knE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Ya no sé quién preguntaba qué, pero pongo mis OPINIONES:


Alba, ayer rompió el triángulo equilatero. El objetivo es que pare en 41 en un par de días ó 3. Es el límite del canal y el 161% de proyección de caída. Indicadores todos fuera.

Dia, el TRIX casi dando entrada de tramo alcista, pero el RSI da máximos descendentes. El MACD en negativo pero cortado al alza. Y el movimiento direccional a punto de cruzarse al alza, pero lo mismo hizo hace 1 mes y se besaron y para abajo. Vigia/Kocorde están dentro, pero es que están todos dentro casi, por eso no hago caso ahora a estos 2.
Además hoy ha hecho vela martillo (edito, no es invertido), no malo del todo, y choca con la directriz que llevaba antes de la caída sin recuperarle. *Yo *no tocaría.


Mapfre, se me escapó por un céntimo 2-3 días antes del dividendo. Yo creo que los 3,10 para el 30 diciembre veremos, pero más no sé. Aunque los indicadores tienen muy buena pintaza. Mi idea fúe entrar en 2,81 y salir en 3, cobrando dividendo... pero bueno, otra vez será.


ABG A: tiene que superar 2,60. luego 2,70 y luego atacar máximos en 2,78


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

trix...........que es eso una chocolatina? ese indicador no vale para nada

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 18:26 ----------

os recomiendo escuchar música de iglesia para operar...es tan tranquilizador..el órgano.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> trix...........que es eso una chocolatina? ese indicador no vale para nada



segurola.

ha visto hoy TECNICAS? y el volumen?

abengoa y tecnicas desatadas las 2.


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> segurola.
> 
> ha visto hoy TECNICAS? y el volumen?
> 
> abengoa y tecnicas desatadas las 2.



coño ya dije que era un plazo variable, 11%, ya ha subido un 2.5%..

estoy con el dax que lleva 100 pips hoy, acojonante lo alcista que está eso.

pasate por mi hilo que estoy solito

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/472722-mis-operaciones-17.html


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

yo el ibez no le veo tan fácil que supere los 9850
cuidadooor


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

Yo creo que fulmina los 10.000 y con fuerza, en pos prximos dos o tres meses.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

varios avisan de un minimo en el primer trimestre

otro pollo hoy mismo sin ir más lejos, en invertia lo leí


----------



## Namreir (23 Dic 2013)

aunque dependera de lo fuerte que arrecie la deflacion

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> varios avisan de un minimo en el primer trimestre
> 
> otro pollo hoy mismo sin ir más lejos, en invertia lo leí



era un anal-isto que apuesta a blanco o negro ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Dic 2013)

Como los señores de la guerra cumplen su honor, y siguiendo los dictamentes del acuerdo firmado en la capital de Premiumland, Valdebebas, tras el fin de la guerra premium-madmaxistas del hilo del catacrock que se ha resuelto con apabullante victoria de los primeros tengo que proceder a postear un mensaje madmaxista en el hilo del ibex.

Este es.
Con la siguiente imagen espero que el adalid del guanismo del hilo se de por servido y satisfecho.






El sargento ha sido todo un hombre incluso en la derrota. :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como los señores de la guerra cumplen su honor, y siguiendo los dictamentes del acuerdo firmado en la capital de Premiumland, Valdebebas, tras el fin de la guerra premium-madmaxistas del hilo del catacrock que se ha resuelto con apabullante victoria de los primeros tengo que proceder a postear un mensaje madmaxista en el hilo del ibex.
> 
> Este es.
> Con la siguiente imagen espero que el adalid del guanismo del hilo se de por servido y satisfecho.
> ...



Chaval, pilla la escopeta de plástico y vuelve a tu madriguera ...

Valde-bobos es un páramo y vamos a regar con vuestra sangre

Recuerda aunque duela ::::::

Lo del mensaje madmaxista ....... uuuuuuffff aonde vas meapilas ??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Dic 2013)

El guanismo llegara cuando los indonesios y valdebebianos dejen de comprar BMWs, mientras esas tierras sigan creciendo al 6% y el benficio de las acciones del dax se situen en maximos historicos dia tras otro. Pero cuando llegue recuerde quien estuvo a su lado, no se nos vaya a colar alguno pechopalomista en la trinchera.8:

Saludos Sargento.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El guanismo llegara cuando los indonesios y valdebebianos dejen de comprar BMWs, mientras esas tierras sigan creciendo al 6% y el benficio de las acciones del dax se situen en maximos historicos dia tras otro. Pero cuando llegue recuerde quien estuvo a su lado, no se nos vaya a colar alguno pechopalomista en la trinchera.8:
> 
> Saludos Sargento.



El buga me queda claro que es el tuyo, pero ¿el chucho es tuyo?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

una pregunta, adveo cuándo pagaba diviendedo? hoy?

porque ha subido y roto todo hoy.

raro, no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Dic 2013)

Eso debe ser VdBB, no conozco otro sitio donde se gasten un audi para pasear el perro los dias que llueve o nieva. Hay que reconocer que ese barrio es premium hasta para los perritos, no me extraña que los amantes de los animales como PAU-Listano eligan para vivir esa zona noble de la peninsula iberica.

No, no soy yo, creo que he pisado VdBB entre cero y ninguna vez pero no por eso me ha pasado desapercibido su encanto, como tampoco he pisado ninguna planta de K+S y sin duda alguna puedo afirmar que es la mejor compañia de potasa del mundo.


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo creo que fulmina los 10.000 y con fuerza, en pos prximos dos o tres meses.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



se va a 10600 antes de lo que nos pensemos, en 2014 seguro.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

La Dirección de ArcelorMittal Asturias ha comunicado hoy a la representación de los trabajadores la intención de la compañía de arrancar la línea de galvanizado número uno de Avilés a principios de abril de 2014.

Esta línea permanecía parada desde noviembre de 2011 debido a la caída de la demanda de este producto en el mercado.

Coincidiendo con el arranque, la compañía montará en dicha instalación el moderno sistema "zinc quench", que le permitirá producir algunos tipos de aceros galvanizados empleados en la fabricación de automóviles.

El consejero de Economía y Empleo, Graciano Torre, ha subrayado a este respecto que se trata de una buena noticia ya que "arrancar actividades que estaban paradas significa actividad económica y garantías de empleo" para la región.

El consejero fue informado hoy de la reapertura de la línea de galvanizado por el director de Arcelor, José Manuel Arias.

Torre ha indicado que la producción de estas instalaciones se orientará, fundamentalmente, al sector del automóvil puesto que se prevé un crecimiento de la producción de vehículos en España. EFECOM


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso debe ser VdBB, no conozco otro sitio donde se gasten un audi para pasear el perro los dias que llueve o nieva. Hay que reconocer que ese barrio es premium hasta para los perritos, no me extraña que los amantes de los animales como PAU-Listano eligan para vivir esa zona noble de la peninsula iberica.
> 
> No, no soy yo, creo que he pisado VdBB entre cero y ninguna vez pero no por eso me ha pasado desapercibido su encanto, como tampoco he pisado ninguna planta de K+S y sin duda alguna puedo afirmar que es la mejor compañia de potasa del mundo.



PAU-lisiado vagabundea alrededor del Mercadona de Las Maderas.

Ya verás lo que va a quedar en esos putiferios llamados PAUs cuando suelte a la bestia




Recuerda ::::::


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> La Dirección de ArcelorMittal Asturias ha comunicado hoy a la representación de los trabajadores la intención de la compañía de arrancar la línea de galvanizado número uno de Avilés a principios de abril de 2014.
> 
> Esta línea permanecía parada desde noviembre de 2011 debido a la caída de la demanda de este producto en el mercado.
> 
> ...



Hay una nueva forma de tratar el niquel mas eficiente y barata ....ahora no me preguntes como lo hacen , no me entere muy bien.Solo se que via capex van a ahorrar mucho


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

HR en la que Bankia anuncia que ha llegado a un acuerdo en la que venderá participaciones. No dice de que empresa son así que se aceptan apuestas.








http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={73f86fbc-a6af-402f-b2bf-89c429581727}


----------



## mpbk (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> La Dirección de ArcelorMittal Asturias ha comunicado hoy a la representación de los trabajadores la intención de la compañía de arrancar la línea de galvanizado número uno de Avilés a principios de abril de 2014.
> 
> Esta línea permanecía parada desde noviembre de 2011 debido a la caída de la demanda de este producto en el mercado.
> 
> ...



en cartera para 2014,subida del 20%.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

El caso más llamativo es el de Bankia, que pose el 18,623% de Deoleo. Un 10,5% de este porcentaje fue adquirido, siendo Miguel Blesa presidente de Caja Madrid, en enero del 2009, *por un total de 149,15 millones de euros, a un precio por acción de 9,25 euros*. 

Deoleo hoy a 0,46


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> El caso más llamativo es el de Bankia, que pose el 18,623% de Deoleo. Un 10,5% de este porcentaje fue adquirido, siendo Miguel Blesa presidente de Caja Madrid, en enero del 2009, *por un total de 149,15 millones de euros, a un precio por acción de 9,25 euros*.
> 
> Deoleo hoy a 0,46



Y por eso

Los Salazar, condenados a pagar 92 millones a Bankia por ocultar informacin de SOS,Distribuidores y comercio minorista. Expansin.com

Y aun hay pendiente una sentencia contra Los Salazar.

La Audiencia Nacional rechaza levantar los embargos a Jesús Salazar, expresidente de SOS


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

realia-deoleo son las próximas desinversiones de bankia


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> realia-deoleo son las próximas desinversiones de bankia



Podría ser Deoleo, pero creo que ese anuncio no va por ahí. Se supone que la venta de Deoleo la realiza JPMorgan y no N+1.

La alimentaria Deoleo ficha a JPMorgan para reconfigurar su estructura accionarial y financiera,Empresas, expansion.com

Además no me cuadra la venta de Deoleo «a un inversor europeo» a no ser que a un español se le considere europeo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

bertok.... para ponerla mañana durante la postcena ::

The Dyatlov Pass Incident - YIFY Torrents


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

El mundo morganiano está llenos de subterfugios.

Ejemplo: escuchen chinos, la voy a vender a italianos....

Una cosa es Deoleo y otra bankia. bankia contrata a n+1 para infl.... digo para vender deoleo. Deoleo contrata a JPM para refinaciar.
Que bankia tenga un 18% de deoleo no significa que tenga q poner el el negociador.

Además si pone en los 2 casos JPM cantaría mucho.


Este fin de año creo que por AT es malo para Deoleo, pero si esto va a adelante, puede que en Enero se entre en el valor un poco a precios inferiores a hoy


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Analizando un poco el sector de infraestructuras energéticas tipo duro,técnicas.....he llegado a esta otra *--Elecnor--*, que ademas tienen renovables, tienen muy buena pinta



No sé que pinta tienen sus balances, pero ya te digo que pagan de puta pena.

Se escapó el tren del S&P por medio punto no entró el corto ::

Buenas tardes des.


----------



## decloban (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> El mundo morganiano está llenos de subterfugios.
> 
> Ejemplo: escuchen chinos, la voy a vender a italianos....
> 
> ...




Seguramente tengas razón y desde luego algo se cuece con Deoleo (espero que bueno) pero mirando las posiciones llevamos desde la semana pasada con tapones gordos en 0,46 - 0,47. Algún motivo tendrán para para mantener el valor en ese rango tan estrecho. De momento es sigue siendo mi apuesta para el 2014 ya veremos si no me toca salir por patas.



ane agurain dijo:


> Este fin de año creo que por AT es malo para Deoleo, pero si esto va a adelante, puede que en Enero se entre en el valor un poco a precios inferiores a hoy




[YOUTUBE]Ph2sYtZgTYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



cierto, aquí en bilbao anda por los 900


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



No hay 600 por cabeza.

Es como las mentiras de los wannabes ...... y sus mundos de chachipiruli ::::::

Circulen, estas navidades se va a comer mucho huevo con patatas cocidas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cierto, aquí en bilbao anda por los 900



900 txacolises de esos no valen....


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



Esto es como la propaganda del III Reich cuando con los tanques rusos a las puertas de Berlín aún decían que el frente estaba en Moscú.

600€ por cabeza cuando el salario medio son menos de 800 y con un 3X% de paro. Y viniendo de unas rebajas donde se ha vendido menos que el año anterior.

Estos hijos de puta intoxicadores deben ser guillotinados junto a sus amos. Durante semanas los ríos de España tendrán sus aguas rojas alimentados por las fuentes de las guillotinas que habrá en todas las plazas de este país.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

se han liado porque en la noticia anterior, hablaron de pesetas

creo que se refiere a 600 pesetas, no euros.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto es como la propaganda del III Reich cuando con los tanques rusos a las puertas de Berlín aún decían que el frente estaba en Moscú.
> 
> 600€ por cabeza cuando el salario medio son menos de 800 y con un 3X% de paro. Y viniendo de unas rebajas donde se ha vendido menos que el año anterior.
> 
> Estos hijos de puta intoxicadores deben ser guillotinados junto a sus amos. Durante semanas los ríos de España tendrán sus aguas rojas alimentados por las fuentes de las guillotinas que habrá en todas las plazas de este país.



La situación y la engañifa es un reto para todos los españoles.

Cada cuál debe elegir en lado está.

Después irán a llorar a su puta madre.

::::::


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

tampoco desdeñemos la estupidez humana, igual cofidis ha hecho su agosto, porque lleva en campaña de navidad 15 días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

sijosdeputa....








Hay alguna web parecida a shadowstats para españa o europa?


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hago caso a janus y entro en la solar esa de nombre chino a 2.58. No ha podido ser con cfd pero bueno, he entrado con unas migajas así que buscamos mínimo un precio de 4 piedrólares.
> 
> Janus, si sale bien queda invitado a un gintonic premium en algún pau premium



Corto plazo, mirando a los 3 y pico largos USD y con stop por si pandoro pasea el rabo. El resto, a disfrutar.


----------



## juanfer (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



Solo 200€ ya serán de luz


----------



## egarenc (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de *gasto medio* en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



en esas dos palabras está el truco, yo gasto 1100€ y tu 100€, pero la media sigue siendo 600€. 
El otro dia se me fundió la tele, me he comprado otra y yo ya estoy por encima de la media y compensando a un tercero ::.

e he quedado solo en Imtech? soy el pianista del Titanic?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Solo 200€ ya serán de luz



No he encendido todavía la calefacción este año.... ::


----------



## egarenc (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No he encendido todavía la calefacción este año.... ::



suerte que teneis los que vivís en el trópico :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> suerte que teneis los que vivís en el trópico :rolleye:



¿Granada trópico? ME cago en tus muelas!!!


----------



## egarenc (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Granada trópico? ME cago en tus muelas!!!



Granada Costa Tropical - Guia de Turismo y Vacaciones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Granada Costa Tropical - Guia de Turismo y Vacaciones



Esto es una mierda de clima, con eso se lo digo todo... [yo vengo de costa aunque ya me he acostumbrado a esto]








:ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Seguramente no lo sepas pero con absoluta certeza se están sembrando las semillas de la ira y la ruina de millones de "engañados".
> 
> Es ahora cuando se generan esas hordas de himversorres que no tienen más remedio que jactarse de ir a largo.
> 
> ...



Amen hermano.

Esas gigantescas plusvis que tienen los leoncios hay que materializarlas y para realizarlas hay que encontrar a los pringados de turno. ¿como era eso de la puerta...?


----------



## aitor33 (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto es una mierda de clima, con eso se lo digo todo... [yo vengo de costa aunque ya me he acostumbrado a esto]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estuve la primera semana de noviembre y nosotros de pantalón y camiseta de manga corta y Uds. De cazadoras y abrigos, me llamó mucho la atención lo frioleros que son, pero lo que si que de Málaga a Granada bajaba la temperatura mucho.Por cierto para mí se ha convertido en la ciudad más bonita de España, la alhambra eso no es de este mundo...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

Retomo un segundo: me podéis dar vuestra opinión sobre Jazztel? es el único que no le veo claramente alcista o bajista del ibex.

gracias


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esto es como la propaganda del III Reich cuando con los tanques rusos a las puertas de Berlín aún decían que el frente estaba en Moscú.
> 
> 600€ por cabeza cuando el salario medio son menos de 800 y con un 3X% de paro. Y viniendo de unas rebajas donde se ha vendido menos que el año anterior.
> 
> Estos hijos de puta intoxicadores deben ser guillotinados junto a sus amos. Durante semanas los ríos de España tendrán sus aguas rojas alimentados por las fuentes de las guillotinas que habrá en todas las plazas de este país.



Pues que queréis que os diga, yo me lo creo. Hoy he visto salir de un centro comercial hordas de gente con bolsas y bolsas, algunos hasta sacaban los carros del Eroski llenos de juguetes. Lo hemos comentado mi marido y yo, nos ha parecido alucinante, porque además a los portadores de los carros no se les veía especialmente adinerados...

Y la zona de pescado-mariscos y charcutería, abarrotados. En las cajas había mucha gente y he visto muuuuchas cuentas de más de 200 euros, algunas sólo con comida.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 22:24 ----------

Y por hablar algo de bolsa, me cago en Ezentis y su puta madre.


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía, en TV : 600 y pico de € por cabeza de gasto medio en navidades.... No se lo creen ni ellos!!!!!!!



Difícil de creer cierto es. ¿se supone que una familia de 4 miembros se gasta 2400€? :cook:. Pero bueno, ya que sabe que las estadísticas se pueden cocinar lo que uno quiera. Estaría bien saber el espacio muestral, población analizada, desviaciones y demás. Y a pesar de todo muchas sorpresas nos llevaríamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Dic 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Estuve la primera semana de noviembre y nosotros de pantalón y camiseta de manga corta y Uds. De cazadoras y abrigos, me llamó mucho la atención lo frioleros que son, pero lo que si que de Málaga a Granada bajaba la temperatura mucho.Por cierto para mí se ha convertido en la ciudad más bonita de España, la alhambra eso no es de este mundo...



Ahhh bueno, has visto una de las _cosas _de los granaínos indígenas. Los ves andando por la calle con bufandas y abrigotes a la mínima de fresquito. Ridiculo.

Son una especie rara (con cariño  )


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Dic 2013)

¿Se salió todo el mundo de Imtech? ¿Queda alguien dentro?. La única posición larga que llevo y no sube ni a tiros la hijaputa.


----------



## @@strom (23 Dic 2013)

Joder con Elecnor, si antes hablamos de ella...............
Menudo subidón lleva en tres dias.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Dic 2013)

Me creo un gasto medio de 600 euros en navidades, si le añadimos la luz, el gas, gasoil y hasta el papel del culo. 
La gente se sigue gastando lo que no tiene, y con un par de visas arreglas las navidades, y ya se ira pagando solo mes a mes, terminando de pagar las navidades con la extra de junio.
Ahora mas que nunca se nota las grandes desigualdades y quien es hijo de.... cuando segun salen de la universidad terminas en iberdrola o colocando tetrabricks en el mercadona


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Dic 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Se salió todo el mundo de Imtech? ¿Queda alguien dentro?. La única posición larga que llevo y no sube ni a tiros la hijaputa.



Buy n hold desde 2.12€, nunca he estado en Holanda y me hace ilusión ir a la JGA ::

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 22:52 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Y por hablar algo de bolsa, me cago en Ezentis y su puta madre.



Qué boca, se nota que no cuida sus juntas :no:


----------



## egarenc (23 Dic 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Se salió todo el mundo de Imtech? ¿Queda alguien dentro?. La única posición larga que llevo y no sube ni a tiros la hijaputa.



ahí andamos, pero como si no estuviera...SP en 5 :


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buy n hold desde 2.12€, nunca he estado en Holanda y me hace ilusión ir a la JGA ::



aproveche que quitaron la ley anticonsumo 

la haya, delft, alguna isla frisia, amsterdam, leiden y utrecht

1 semanita


y nada de comprar monguis-drojas en calles de turistas, son un timo, no es más que té y robellones.


----------



## inversobres (23 Dic 2013)

Mañana mas subidas. Tremendo esto, paso a paso y seguimos negando la mayor.


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Dic 2013)

Me gustaría comentar algo sobre JC Penney, después de la subida que hizo de 6 a 10 corrigío y parece querer volver a las subidas.
Entré en 10 y aunque estoy palmando la veo como apuesta segura, es lo que me preocupa. Todo demasiado bonito, la subida y corrección perfectas en Elliot con corrección abc y parada en el 61,8%. Manos fuertes entrando. La clave va a ser la rotura de la bajista en diario-semanal que andará cerca de los 10$.
Me parece demasiado clarito y no sé como la veis vosotros.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buy n hold desde 2.12€, nunca he estado en Holanda y me hace ilusión ir a la JGA ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 22:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Hoyga, es que es para estar enfadada. Baja la cotización hasta mi SL, justo hasta ahí y ni un céntimo más abajo, me vende mis acciones, y se dispara 5 céntimos, un 2% o algo así.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues que queréis que os diga, yo me lo creo. Hoy he visto salir de un centro comercial hordas de gente con bolsas y bolsas, algunos hasta sacaban los carros del Eroski llenos de juguetes. Lo hemos comentado mi marido y yo, nos ha parecido alucinante, porque además a los portadores de los carros no se les veía especialmente adinerados...
> 
> Y la zona de pescado-mariscos y charcutería, abarrotados. En las cajas había mucha gente y he visto muuuuchas cuentas de más de 200 euros, algunas sólo con comida.
> 
> ...



Estas casada. Se nos ha chafado la Navidad. Los hay con suerte.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estas casada. Se nos ha chafado la Navidad. Los hay con suerte.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Estas incurriendo en una flagrante falta de respecto. Pecata tiene un estilo y denota una pose mitad interesante y mitad brillante con destellos intelectuales que yo solo lo he visto antes en mujeres con clase, elegancia y preparacion. Lo que se viene llamando un pibon con clase y finura. Ante mujeres asi, siempre estare a sus pies. Esas reinas se merecen los mejores reinos. Ole por ella.



Ahi queda mi admiracion.


----------



## tesorero (23 Dic 2013)

Feliz navidad!!!


----------



## ane agurain (23 Dic 2013)

ehhhh! que mañana hay bolsa!! dejen eso para las 17.36


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ehhhh! que mañana hay bolsa!! dejen eso para las 17.36



Creo que mañana cierra antes, a las 14:00 si no me equivoco.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estas casada. Se nos ha chafado la Navidad. Los hay con suerte.





bertok dijo:


>



grandisimo hijo de mama :XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Dic 2013)

Ilustro lo de JC Penney


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> grandisimo hijo de mama :XX:



Eramos pocos y se levanto la vieja. Que pasa viejo?.

Espero que hayas estado zumbando?.


----------



## aitor33 (24 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estas incurriendo en una flagrante falta de respecto. Pecata tiene un estilo y denota una pose mitad interesante y mitad brillante con destellos intelectuales que yo solo lo he visto antes en mujeres con clase, elegancia y preparacion. Lo que se viene llamando un pibon con clase y finura. Ante mujeres asi, siempre estare a sus pies. Esas reinas se merecen los mejores reinos. Ole por ella.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahi queda mi admiracion.



:ouch::ouch: huyyyyyyyy queeee pelotaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ jajajja bienvenido gato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Daviot (24 Dic 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Feliz navidad!!!



Jodeeer.......me la pido 'pa' Reyes.


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Dic 2013)

El que faltaba para el duro!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

te pego 1 pantallazo de indicadores de un workspace completo que tengo por ahí


no están muy boyantes


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Dic 2013)

pasaba a saludar y tal....
feliz "navidad" :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ilustro lo de JC Penney
> 
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img801/4694/xwaa.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img59/3905/vt1z.jpg[/IMG]



los cortos siguen en maximos (unos 88 millones)..


----------



## amago45 (24 Dic 2013)

up y ya tal ...
Buenos días

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 08:38 ----------

Ojo que CHICHARROS.INFO ha calentado FERSA y se ve volumen en la pre-apertura


----------



## Topongo (24 Dic 2013)

Buenos dias foristas en general y bankieros en particular. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.
Tenemos aquí una ciclogénesis explosiva tremenda, no te deja ver el otro lado de la calle de lo que arrecia la lluvia.

Bankia sube un 1,04 acercándose al máximo de 1,18 que tuvo en septiembre. Esto ya son aguas turbulentas :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

este era el pavo que decía ayer:

Flores (Asinver): “Las Bolsas caerán a mínimos en el primer trimestre de 2014”


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Retomo un segundo: me podéis dar vuestra opinión sobre Jazztel? es el único que no le veo claramente alcista o bajista del ibex.
> 
> gracias



Sigue siendo alcista mientras no pierda esta semana los 7,64 pero ha perdido fuerza. Si fuese yo, me mantendría fuera del valor y esperaría a ver como termina la semana.


----------



## fragel013 (24 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> suerte que teneis los que vivís en el trópico :rolleye:



O en la zpna cero. algo bueno teníamos quetener, no?


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

tono, y que hacemos, yo ya me estoy cansando de este dinero tan facil....)


Fuera coñas....yo las dejo....cuando vengan turbulencias las vendo....esas turbulencias se llaman 1,12 o así....1,10 tal vez.....si rompe los máximos se puede ir bien arriba....por eso no quiero vender ahora....podemos pegar el pelotazo:Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

1,169 bankia
0,405 prisa

esto no tiene fin


----------



## Geyperman (24 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> tono, y que hacemos, yo ya me estoy cansando de este dinero tan facil....)
> 
> 
> Fuera coñas....yo las dejo....cuando vengan turbulencias las vendo....esas turbulencias se llaman 1,12 o así....1,10 tal vez.....si rompe los máximos se puede ir bien arriba....por eso no quiero vender ahora....podemos pegar el pelotazo:Baile:



Yo las mías no las vendo ni de coña. Ir subiendo los stops con un amplio margen y que me saquen cuando encarte. Mientras tanto a disfrutar


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

tono, 1,18 es el fibo61.8 de la proyección de subida, el 100% es 1,38

a mi no me echan


----------



## Geyperman (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1,169 bankia
> 0,405 prisa
> 
> esto no tiene fin



+1

0.41 ya :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> +1
> 
> 0.41 ya :rolleye:



pues me acaban de echar... plusvalias al bolsillo de 0,34 a 0,41

que hay que pagar el cava


----------



## Geyperman (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues me acaban de echar... plusvalias al bolsillo de 0,34 a 0,41
> 
> que hay que pagar el cava



Joder el stop mas justo imposible eh. Yo me quedo a ver que pasa :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> tono, y que hacemos, yo ya me estoy cansando de este dinero tan facil....)
> 
> 
> Fuera coñas....yo las dejo....cuando vengan turbulencias las vendo....esas turbulencias se llaman 1,12 o así....1,10 tal vez.....si rompe los máximos se puede ir bien arriba....por eso no quiero vender ahora....podemos pegar el pelotazo:Baile:



El pelotazo ya se ha pegado de nuevo.
Las tengo en 1,012 de media y son 3K en el bolsillo por 2ª vez, bendito chicharro.
Desde mi punto de vista no está para pensar a medio ni largo, sólo para aprovechar el tirón. Bankia vale lo que vale y está cara ahora mismo, tendrá corrección seguro y nuevos intentos de subirla 1,30 pero empiezo a pensar que no va a llegar en esta ronda. 
No me preguntéis por qué. :S

Sus muelas, ya rompe el 1,17.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El pelotazo ya se ha pegado de nuevo.
> Las tengo en 1,012 de media y son 3K en el bolsillo por 2ª vez, bendito chicharro.
> Desde mi punto de vista no está para pensar a medio ni largo, sólo para aprovechar el tirón. Bankia vale lo que vale y está cara ahora mismo, tendrá corrección seguro y nuevos intentos de subirla 1,30 pero empiezo a pensar que no va a llegar en esta ronda.
> No me preguntéis por qué. :S
> ...



hoy puede probar el 1,18
fallar
caer
corregir
atacarlo el próximo día sin miedicas


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

Pelotazo un 15% no es tono, Hablo de un 40% mínimo.... Los del hvei somos así.... Digo mínimo 40% porque lo normal es sacarle al mercado un 100% o 200%....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Ha sido curioso, en otro hilo digo hace 15 minutos, que habría que vigilar a BIO porque hoy le toca hacer un velote, andaba por 0,70

10 minutos después la tiran a 0,62




ni qué decir que me ha entrado abajo


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pelotazo un 15% no es tono, Hablo de un 40% mínimo.... Los del hvei somos así.... Digo mínimo 40% porque lo normal es sacarle al mercado un 100% o 200%....



Pa mí pelotazo es ganar a la inflación.
El resto es vicio.

Allá va a por los 1,18 :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)




----------



## ghkghk (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz Navidad a todos los foreros y amigos!!

Y por cierto, una vez más... volumen brutaaaaaaaaaal en CAF. ¿Entrada de un fondo soberano quizá a primera hora?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Feliz Navidad a todos los foreros y amigos!!
> 
> Y por cierto, una vez más... volumen brutaaaaaaaaaal en CAF. ¿Entrada de un fondo soberano quizá a primera hora?



alguno que le ha tocado el reintegro en mondragón y se ha liado la manta

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 02:49 ----------

bankia 1,176

qué rápido va esto


----------



## Maravedi (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz Navidad!!! Bankieros hasta el infinito y más allá!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Dic 2013)

Que grafica tan asquerosa tiene el ibex...al tran tran pero siempre para arriba,ni un misero recorte de consideracion...que dura es la vida en el lado corto.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

1,18

es posible que toque 1,185 y para abajo un poco o incluso 1,18


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

500k en 1,18.....a las diez estan fuera.....cuatro minutos.....


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

Hannibal, si me hubieras hecho caso ayer

y las ferroviales rompiendo los 14 postdividendo:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si me hubieras echo caso ayer



No hagas sangre......:no:


Que ya le saqué yo el perro con bankia en 0,94:ouch:

o

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 10:04 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> 500k en 1,18.....a las diez estan fuera.....cuatro minutos.....




Et voila.....

Posi asustagacelas total.....seguimos a lo nuestro.....


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

tono me ha acojonado, maldita sea. no controlo mis emociones. es la puta nabidah.

50% vendidas a 1,18


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono me ha acojonado, maldita sea. no controlo mis emociones. es la puta nabidah.
> 
> 50% vendidas a 1,18




Que te saco el perroooo:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> up y ya tal ...
> Buenos días
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 08:38 ----------
> ...



Son unos calienta valores y los tontos les siguen...


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono me ha acojonado, maldita sea. no controlo mis emociones. es la puta nabidah.
> 
> 50% vendidas a 1,18



Coño, lo siento, yo decía que hay que vigilar en donde salir por encima del 1,18, pero dejando que lo rompa.
Un 1,22 estaría bien...


----------



## Hannibal (24 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, si me hubieras echo caso ayer
> 
> y las ferroviales rompiendo los 14 postdividendo:Aplauso:



:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch: Siempre me quedarán las ferroviales. He perdido mi olfato con las bankias, habrá que buscar otro valor para jugar.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Son unos calienta valores y los tontos les siguen...



sí, natra puede estar ya por los 8000 puntos ::

y BIOsearch, no avisaron del velote que tocaba hoy, estoy convencido que han barrido a cienes que seguían ese blog...

les espantarán

y en 2 días volverá a ir arriba


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch: Siempre me quedarán las ferroviales. He perdido mi olfato con las bankias, habrá que buscar otro valor para jugar.



Bankia va a volver a caer y dará nuevas entradas, tranqui.
No se pierde el olfato, se gana experiencia (y en tu caso además unas buenas plusvis)


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Son unos calienta valores y los tontos les siguen...





€hicharros Bolsa @chicharrosinfo

Biosearch: Alguien nos ha leído la estrategia de nuestro stop loss y lo ha hecho saltar. Sabios donde los haya.



::::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, natra puede estar ya por los 8000 puntos ::
> 
> y BIOsearch, no avisaron del velote que tocaba hoy, estoy convencido que han barrido a cienes que seguían ese blog...
> 
> ...



Ahi la has clavado, velote en Bio y en Natra rotura de sl y todos sus seguidores llorando en twitter...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ahi la has clavado, velote en Bio y en Natra rotura de sl y todos sus seguidores llorando en twitter...



estoy por entrar en natra ahora... 




€hicharros Bolsa @chicharrosinfo

Nos vamos en liquidez. Feliz Navidad a todos seguidores, amigos, lectores y demás familia chicharrera. Pasarlo bien.
::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estoy por entrar en natra ahora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer segun su bola de cristal publican que Bio llegara a 0.80 esta misma semana... y natra a 3.10 a final de año : y la gente llorando en twitter


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Feliz Navidad a todos los foreros y amigos!!
> 
> Y por cierto, una vez más... volumen brutaaaaaaaaaal en CAF. ¿Entrada de un fondo soberano quizá a primera hora?



Qué barbaridad, van a tener que suspender la cotización para que la gente se tranquilice.


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

Fijaros en la capitalización de los valores que tocan chicharros.info y entenderéis muchas cosas


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Fijaros en la capitalización de los valores que tocan chicharros.info y entenderéis muchas cosas



tendrá que hacerlo de pago y no publicarlo

90 euros me parece justo


----------



## Rodrigo (24 Dic 2013)

Bueno, pasara Bankia hoy la resistencia?

Ha parado en seco la perra


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Bueno, pasara Bankia hoy la resistencia?
> 
> Ha parado en seco la perra



como prisa 0,41

al final no me voy a arrepentir de haberme quitado 2 ex-quebellofuesergordo 



TEF se está poniendo bonita para el año que viene, no?


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> TEF se está poniendo bonita para el año que viene, no?



Todo el Ibex se esta poniendo bonito para el próximo año 

Y el sector de las telecomunicaciones europeos SXKP es alcista


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Todo el Ibex se esta poniendo bonito para el próximo año
> 
> Y el sector de las telecomunicaciones europeos SXKP es alcista



Tranquilidad que no se está poniendo bonito, "lo están poniendo bonito"

¿Será febrero?


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2013)

9850 next step. Gacelos entrando al trapo.

Todo cerrado excepto los rastreros españoles y usanos.


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

Ataque a bankia, van por los SL, la jugada de siempre.
Bien, esto indica que hay recorrido arriba después.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ataque a bankia, van por los SL, la jugada de siempre.
> Bien, esto indica que hay recorrido arriba después.



pero igual ya no hoy

sabe que le quiero no?


----------



## guaxx (24 Dic 2013)

Por si a alguien le interesa, 22 libros sobre finanzas.

The Most Important Finance Books - Business Insider

Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## Hannibal (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero igual ya no hoy
> 
> sabe que le quiero no?









O no, claro, según sea Victor o Victoria ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

yaya, guei pero vendidas en 1,18 :d

ahora 1,16


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> O no, claro, según sea Victor o Victoria ienso:



Nos montamos un trío y ya está, what's the problem. 

No me distraigáis, que me están echando humo las pocas neuronas que tengo.:S


----------



## mpbk (24 Dic 2013)

os prometi 13000€ y ya llevamos 5000, hou hou hou

feliz navidadd

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/487968-2014-ibex-a-10600-a-2.html
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

Sr. Leoncio si quiere la mitad de mis bankias debe bajarlas por debajo de 12....de lo contrario me las quedo hasta que den dividendos o se ponga un pisito en un Pau premium a 100k leuros.... Elija. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

a qué hora acabamos? 14.00h?


----------



## Geyperman (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué hora acabamos? 14.00h?



Afirmativo


----------



## mpbk (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué hora acabamos? 14.00h?



y mañana y pasado fiesta.

y en 2014, 10600ibex

olé
olé
y olé


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> O no, claro, según sea Victor o Victoria ienso:



Bienvenidos a Internet, donde los hombres son hombres, las mujeres son hombres y los niños son agentes de la Guardia Civil.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 12:12 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Tranquilidad que no se está poniendo bonito, "lo están poniendo bonito"
> 
> ¿Será febrero?



Correcciones habrán pero las lechugas (o fresales) seguirán creciendo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

1 hora para nabidah!

y acciona que rompe para arriba, o la rompen


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

Con dos grandes canciones os deseo felices fiestas


[YOUTUBE]jx0CmisoJBg[/YOUTUBE]

Una de las ciudades mas iluminadas en navidad....

Concrete jungle where dreams are made of

[YOUTUBE]Hat1Hc9SNwE[/YOUTUBE]

Una de las mayores *trampas de valor* de la música,una voz con capacidad para cubrir casi cualquier registro y se ha quedado como la eterna promesa...


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Dic 2013)

ups

De segunda página nada, ni en navidad


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con dos grandes canciones os deseo felices fiestas
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jx0CmisoJBg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



@Ponzi,

la jamelga es una de las más grandes de todos los tiempos. Sólo en USA la supera en ventas Barbara Streisand y tiene premios para enladrillar cualquier mansión: 5 grammys, 17 WMA, 11 AMA y 31 Billboard Awards .....

Seguramente sea una de las artistas más maltratadas de la historia de la música ......


----------



## juanfer (24 Dic 2013)

Vaya mierda volumen ha entrado en el futuro del ibex. 

¿Como pueden subirlo con tan poco volumen?


----------



## paulistano (24 Dic 2013)

Decís que mañana y pasado fiesta?? 

El 26 no abre el chiringuito?? 

Un cierre por encima del 1,17 agureniano seria cojonudo... 

Me voy de borrachera.... Portense bien. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz Nochebuena a todos

HOHOHO


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Dic 2013)

Ya ha chapado?


----------



## aitor33 (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz cena de nochebuena, a mí hoy me toca aguantar a un par de pepitos premium y a otras tantas visilleras, es lo que tiene esto de la navidad que te sientas a cenar con cualquiera  Felices Fiestas


----------



## Tono (24 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> 
> la jamelga es una de las más grandes de todos los tiempos. Sólo en USA la supera en ventas Barbara Streisand y tiene premios para enladrillar cualquier mansión: 5 grammys, 17 WMA, 11 AMA y 31 Billboard Awards .....
> 
> Seguramente sea una de las artistas más maltratadas de la historia de la música ......



Se maltrata ella sola, que más pavitonta y no nace. 








Otro 1% para Bankia, suma y sigue. Hoy no me salido a 1,17 porque me fuí a hacer las compras de última hora y se me enfrió la cabeza. Por un ná...

Qué coño, todos a la congaaaaaaaaaaaa...!!!!







Felices fiestas, me voy a casa de los suegros a inflarme a marisco y cordero y ver como discuten a muerte las cuñadas desde el minuto 1 del partido.
Hasta el 26.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

pero esta tarde y 26 hay USAnos, no?

Igual cuando abramos el 27 hay sorpresa 



feliz cena y discusión a todos.

yo les hablaré de una tal imtech, que me pone ojos... van a flipar


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> 
> la jamelga es una de las más grandes de todos los tiempos. Sólo en USA la supera en ventas Barbara Streisand y tiene premios para enladrillar cualquier mansión: 5 grammys, 17 WMA, 11 AMA y 31 Billboard Awards .....
> 
> *Seguramente sea una de las artistas más maltratadas de la historia de la música* ......



Totalmente de acuerdo, para nada ha exprimido todo el potencial que cabria esperar de semejante voz , yo es de los mejores agudos sin distorsionar que conozco. Sin embargo su carrera ha sido como una montaña rusa igual que su vida privada.

De este año en el Rockefeller center

[YOUTUBE]ZV7tshyiqtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amago45 (24 Dic 2013)

Señor@s, que cenen ustedes bién
Abrazos


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Esta noche cae el imperial gran reserva cvne 2004.

porque mañana vienen invitados


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

Esta noche tenemos en la mesa a un premium hors categorié al que le he conocido BMW, Jaguar y Mercedes.

Hace 2 años en la misma cena de nochebuena se jactaba de tener una cipoteca de 700k.

Este año ha sido terrible y ahora le va mal, francamente mal. Su empresa está en las últimas.

Terminará arruinado, y su visillera le dejará en la calle.

Este año no le tocaré los cojones aunque sea el típico empresaurio mierdoso. Me da pena por el hijo.

Comed todo el marisco que podáis.


----------



## decloban (24 Dic 2013)

Visto que ProrealTime no se actualiza con el cierre solo me queda decir

[YOUTUBE]6EuHG5nO1pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (24 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche tenemos en la mesa a un premium hors categorié al que le he conocido BMW, Jaguar y Mercedes.
> 
> Hace 2 años en la misma cena de nochebuena se jactaba de tener una cipoteca de 700k.
> 
> ...




Bertok, como te arrejuntas con esa gente, no te salen salpullidos? 

Ala, feliz navidad everybody!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]99H2R8offFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (24 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche tenemos en la mesa a un premium hors categorié al que le he conocido BMW, Jaguar y Mercedes.
> 
> Hace 2 años en la misma cena de nochebuena se jactaba de tener una cipoteca de 700k.
> 
> ...



No son pocos los que han hipotecado la casa para intentar salvar su negocio... conozco casos muy cercanos que terminaron con deudas de varios cientos de miles, vendiendo el negocio y sin casa.
Aproveche y comprele el xk8 por 10k, total, son unas cuantas bankias ::


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Bertok, como te arrejuntas con esa gente, no te salen salpullidos?
> 
> Ala, feliz navidad everybody!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]99H2R8offFA[/YOUTUBE]



Es buen amigo de la familia :ouch::ouch::ouch:

La vida le está dando una soberana lección de humildad. Le he visto chuleadas de película :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

una idea para el 27 y restante


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> No son pocos los que han hipotecado la casa para intentar salvar su negocio... conozco casos muy cercanos que terminaron con deudas de varios cientos de miles, vendiendo el negocio y sin casa.
> Aproveche y comprele el xk8 por 10k, total, son unas cuantas bankias ::



Lleva un E350 que está intentando vender ...

La verdad es que no le veo preparado para comer bocadillo de mortadela ienso:ienso:ienso:

A ver cómo termina su historia. Él mismo se la ha escrito.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Dic 2013)

Que pasen ustedes una feliz nochebuena, foreros míos, y por un día, olvídense de las etiquetas de pepitos, burbujos, visilleras y demás. Intentemos pasarlo lo mejor posible sin arruinarle la fiesta a nadie haciéndole ver la realidad. Para eso ya tenemos los restantes 364 días del año (en los cuales, a la vista de los resultados, estamos predicando en el desierto).

A disfrutar y cuiden esos hígados y páncreas. El 27 les quiero aquí de vuelta a todos.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que pasen ustedes una feliz nochebuena, foreros míos, y por un día, olvídense de las etiquetas de pepitos, burbujos, visilleras y demás. Intentemos pasarlo lo mejor posible sin arruinarle la fiesta a nadie haciéndole ver la realidad. Para eso ya tenemos los restantes 364 días del año (en los cuales, a la vista de los resultados, estamos predicando en el desierto).
> 
> A disfrutar y cuiden esos hígados y páncreas. El 27 les quiero aquí de vuelta a todos.



Como se me da mal escribir postales y SMS de felicitaciones, hago mio este de pecata. Que pasen buena noche y que disfruten de los pocos momentos de reunión en familia que tenemos al año. 
En todo caso yo seguiré de guardia por aquí, a ver como se dan mis acciones usanas esta tarde y el jueves.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2013)

Aun veis el rally frenado en los 98xx?? jur jur, hoy 9850, los 10.000 para año nuevo.

Este owned va a ser colosal.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Aun veis el rally frenado en los 98xx?? jur jur, hoy 9850, los 10.000 para año nuevo.
> 
> Este owned va a ser colosal.



Chtulhu le oiga!


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero esta tarde y 26 hay USAnos, no?
> 
> Igual cuando abramos el 27 hay sorpresa
> 
> ...



Tienen que llevar una importante reestructuración, hasta 2015 no creo que ganen dinero. Pocas empresas veras que facturen mas de 5000 mill y que capitalicen por 900 mill...

ROYAL IMTECH | elinversormediocre


https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Henk85/imtech_una_oportunidad_value#00160a125a2014231c85d8560a125a2014231c85d85

Una vez normalizada su situación financiera su valoración debería rondar como minimo los 3-4

Trabajan en un sector estratégico..solo hay que mirar sus comparables

Home - Bilfinger SE


BILFINGER SE (GBF:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen que llevar una importante reestructuración, hasta 2015 no creo que ganen dinero. Pocas empresas veras que facturen mas de 5000 mill y que capitalicen por 900 mill...
> 
> ROYAL IMTECH | elinversormediocre
> 
> ...



Yo solo espero que en 2 meses no pegue el subidón que me debe dinero. :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo solo espero que en 2 meses no pegue el subidón que me debe dinero. :rolleye:



Yo también, no me gusta vender solo por temas fiscales y menos perdiendo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

habéis vendido por temas fiscales?


----------



## egarenc (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo solo espero que en 2 meses no pegue el subidón que me debe dinero. :rolleye:



te refieres a antes o durante 2 meses, no a partir de 2 meses, verdad? yo la jugada la hice con Amper, chicarrus maximus.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> habéis vendido por temas fiscales?



Claro. Con la nueva ley no es ninguna tontería. El riesgo es si en menos de 2 meses sube la cotización y te pierdes la subida.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 15:47 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> te refieres a antes o durante 2 meses, no a partir de 2 meses, verdad? yo la jugada la hice con Amper, chicarrus maximus.



Exacto. Que no suba o que baje a 2 meses vista. A finales de febrero vuelvo a entrar y entonces que suba. This is the plan.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> habéis vendido por temas fiscales?



Yo si para rebajar las plusvalias de 2013..y no me hace mucha gracia

min 00:50

[YOUTUBE]i2Vrzb-Y-tM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YEnbvh0l5Yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2013)

Y usa parriba, sonreid que los 1850 ya estan aqui. 

Salud.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Claro. Con la nueva ley no es ninguna tontería. El riesgo es si en menos de 2 meses sube la cotización y te pierdes la subida.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 15:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Qué nueva ley decís?

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 08:52 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Y usa parriba, sonreid que los 1850 ya estan aqui.
> 
> Salud.



Usted no tiene fé. El día es muy largo aún.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Qué nueva ley decís?



Pero bueno, si lo hemos comentado durante todo el 2013. :ouch:

Ahora las plusvalias de menos de 1 año tributan al tipo medio general en IRPF como si de rendimientos del trabajo fuesen. Es decir que si pagas un 25% en irpf eso es lo que tributas por tus victorias bursatiles generadas en menos de 12 meses entre la compra y la venta.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 15:55 ----------

Janus, sigues viendo entrada en Hanwha a 2,44$ ?


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Qué nueva ley decís?



No lo sabes??? jojojojo y jugando con los chicharracus..siento amargarte la nochebuena


¿Pierde dinero en bolsa este año? Alégrese, pagará un 10% menos con el nuevo IRPF - elConfidencial.com


Lo mas grave es que puedes modificar el tramo en la escala del impuesto


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero bueno, si lo hemos comentado durante todo el 2013. :ouch:
> 
> Ahora las plusvalias de menos de 1 año tributan al tipo medio general en IRPF como si de rendimientos del trabajo fuesen. Es decir que si pagas un 25% en irpf eso es lo que tributas por tus victorias bursatiles generadas en menos de 12 meses entre la compra y la venta.
> 
> ...




ahhh, vale, eso en el estado. 






aprietense, que vamos a ver cosas bonitas:


U.S. Store Traffic Sinks 21% as Last-Ditch Deals Flop - Yahoo Finance

Why 40% of consumers will spend less this Christmas despite better job security | Breakout - Yahoo Finance






y para los horos:
Why 2014 could be worse for gold | Talking Numbers - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo sabes??? jojojojo y jugando con los chicharracus..siento amargarte la nochebuena
> 
> 
> ¿Pierde dinero en bolsa este año? Alégrese, pagará un 10% menos con el nuevo IRPF - elConfidencial.com
> ...



Hombre, eso en el caso de bajadas es bueno. De todas maneras estas Imtech son aburridas como ellas solas. Timofónica es una montaña rusa en comparación.


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero bueno, si lo hemos comentado durante todo el 2013. :ouch:
> 
> Ahora las plusvalias de menos de 1 año tributan al tipo medio general en IRPF como si de rendimientos del trabajo fuesen. Es decir que si pagas un 25% en irpf eso es lo que tributas por tus victorias bursatiles generadas en menos de 12 meses entre la compra y la venta.
> 
> ...



Si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

Con referencia al horo decir que a los precios actuales, 1200$, muchas mineras tienen que cerrar minas por no rentables, reduciendo la producción mundial. No quiero decir que temporalmente no baje de 1200 pero lo veo dificil que se pueda mantener por más de 6 meses por debajos de esos precios. Aunque ya sabemos lo manipulado que está el precio del oro no físico.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 16:05 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Avisa cuando te subas masterchef !!


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Con referencia al horo decir que a los precios actuales, 1200$, muchas mineras tienen que cerrar minas por no rentables, reduciendo la producción mundial. No quiero decir que temporalmente no baje de 1200 pero lo veo dificil que se pueda mantener por más de 6 meses por debajos de esos precios. Aunque ya sabemos lo manipulado que está el precio del oro no físico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 16:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo a esas informaciones sobre la rentabilidad de las minas no le haría mucho caso. Cuando el oro estaba por debajo de 1000 usd, ganaban dinero.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo a esas informaciones sobre la rentabilidad de las minas no le haría mucho caso. Cuando el oro estaba por debajo de 1000 usd, ganaban dinero.



Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro. Pero el dolar entonces no estaba a 1,37 dolares el euro. Por otro lado ganaban dinero con unas minas pero no con otras que abrieron al escalar los precios y que las tendrán que cerrar si no lo han hecho ya. Y por otro lado estamos hablando que las minas se agotan y ya tal.

Pero que sí, que en parte tienes razón y las cifras están manipuladas como todo en esta vida. Pero el suelo esta más cerca ahora a 1200 que hace un par de meses a 1400$, no?


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahhh, vale, eso en el estado.




En Euskadi me parece que mo tememos de eso ¿no?


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz navidad a todos!.

Podremos ganar o perder en bolsa. Pero que no nos falte de salud y gente a la querer y nos quiera.

Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Dic 2013)

Y feliz navidad a todos también !!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En Euskadi me parece que mo tememos de eso ¿no?



voy al hilo nuestro a hacer la consulta


----------



## egarenc (24 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen que llevar una importante reestructuración, hasta 2015 no creo que ganen dinero. Pocas empresas veras que facturen mas de 5000 mill y que capitalicen por 900 mill...
> 
> ROYAL IMTECH | elinversormediocre
> 
> ...



si tengo que esperar un año para verlas en 3-4, pues esperaremos...ahora, después de ese tiempo, y como se estabilice en esos precios, no niego que les pueda haber cogido cariño y me sepa mal hasta quitármelas de encima. Y si vuelven a dar el medio eurillo por acción en dividendos que dieron hasta 2012, pues me va a costar más todavía.


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro. Pero el dolar entonces no estaba a 1,37 dolares el euro. Por otro lado ganaban dinero con unas minas pero no con otras que abrieron al escalar los precios y que las tendrán que cerrar si no lo han hecho ya. Y por otro lado estamos hablando que las minas se agotan y ya tal.
> 
> Pero que sí, que en parte tienes razón y las cifras están manipuladas como todo en esta vida. Pero el suelo esta más cerca ahora a 1200 que hace un par de meses a 1400$, no?



Yo el papel metal, del color que sea, lo veo mucho más abajo aún. Eso no quiere decir que se derrumbe porque si lo comparas con hace unos años ........... aún seguirán con revalorizaciones muy elevadas.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

Veeeeeeeermer, te he visto thankear.

Felices Fiestas, bro


----------



## vermer (24 Dic 2013)

Hola compañeros, simplemente desearos feliz Navidad. Para mi es una autentica gozada leeros y aprender.

Y sobre La Jamelga (Bertok dixit) hay una extraordinaria versión de "Against all odds" junto a Westlife, que me parece espectacular para enternecer estos días a vuestras respectivas parejas (o ligues para los afortunados solteros)

Sed felices, burbujarras.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Dic 2013)

Pues eso

Pasen buena velada Jamelgos y Pecata

Ah y tambien pal misino


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2013)

Que poco falta, objetivo a puntito.

Tochin master.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Hola compañeros, simplemente desearos feliz Navidad. Para mi es una autentica gozada leeros y aprender.
> 
> Y sobre La Jamelga (Bertok dixit) hay una extraordinaria versión de "Against all odds" junto a Westlife, que me parece espectacular para enternecer estos días a vuestras respectivas parejas (o ligues para los afortunados solteros)
> 
> Sed felices, burbujarras.



jooooooooooder que pedazo jamelga 8:8:8:

Bonito video


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

yo les invitaría a comer mañana en casa con todos los que vienen, les recomiendo que cojan un vuelo, que hay oferta de ultima hora visto esto:

Video: Vuelos cancelados en Loiu por el viento - Canal de Vdeos de elcorreo.com

de corbata los eggs


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Dic 2013)

Bueno, bros (terminología Bertok) yo también les deseo que en estas fiestas (días sin currar) les vaya bonito.
Espero que todos y todas a quienes más quieren los tengan cerca y con salud.
Les sigo leyendo.
Me encantaría poderles dar un fuerte abrazo, cara a cara, a toda la buena gente que puebla este hábitat tan singular. Como no es posible, un abrazo sincero desde mi jodida zona cero.


----------



## vermer (24 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Veeeeeeeermer, te he visto thankear.
> 
> Felices Fiestas, bro



No sabes las ganas que tengo de pelearme contigo...

Un abrazo amigo y no aparezcas en la cena con la motosierra 

Bertok, que estoy en una tablet enlazar es una m.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo les invitaría a comer mañana en casa con todos los que vienen, les recomiendo que cojan un vuelo, que hay oferta de ultima hora visto esto:
> 
> Video: Vuelos cancelados en Loiu por el viento - Canal de Vdeos de elcorreo.com
> 
> de corbata los eggs



madre de dios 8:8:8:

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 17:06 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, bros (terminología Bertok) yo también les deseo que en estas fiestas (días sin currar) les vaya bonito.
> Espero que todos y todas a quienes más quieren los tengan cerca y con salud.
> Les sigo leyendo.
> Me encantaría poderles dar un fuerte abrazo, cara a cara, a toda la buena gente que puebla este hábitat tan singular. Como no es posible, un abrazo sincero desde mi jodida zona cero.



Mariconadas las justas ..... que vayan desfilando las jembras y luego ya vemos ::::::


----------



## Don Pedro (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz Navidad a todos y os sigo leyendo a partir del 27.


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Dic 2013)

Bueno señores, feliz navidad a todos. Les agradezco el tiempo y la paciencia dedicados.

Aquí tienen mi regalo:

Curso online: La inversión financiera y su fiscalidad

Felices fiestas desde la zona cero.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2013)




----------



## jopitxujo (24 Dic 2013)

Hala, a pasarlo bien.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

hay que empezar a ahorrar para gustarles a ustedes o qué?


----------



## inversobres (24 Dic 2013)

Guadafac, nivel clavado al cierre.

Voy a patentar mi bola de cristal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz Navidad a toditos y toditas!

Another 15km to make room for tonight!

Ahora...Zzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzz
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (24 Dic 2013)

feliz navidad, poneos un gráfico mensual de twitter si os cuesta llegar to cum.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> feliz navidad, poneos un gráfico mensual de twitter si os cuesta llegar to cum.



después de estas fiestas, toda la konga bankiera en la bañera:







Economa holandesa avanza un 0,2 % en tercer trimestre tras revisin al alza

Funcionarios de refineras de Total en Francia extienden huelga hasta despus de Navidad


----------



## egarenc (24 Dic 2013)

la navidad tradicional ha muerto








viva la nueva navidad


----------



## Xiux (24 Dic 2013)

Me paso para saludar!

Feliz Navidad a todos y todas.

Bankieros incluidos !


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Dic 2013)

feliz navidad gacelillas :Aplauso:

comed y bebed hasta reventar , mañana desayunareis con pandoro de chocolate , habeis agotado las existencias ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Dic 2013)




----------



## juanfer (24 Dic 2013)

Feliz navidad a todos.

Que se cumplan vuestros deseos.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Que se cumplan vuestros deseos.



Me temo que no será posible por hoy. Deseo sal de frutas o almax y las farmacias están cerradas. Estoy como si me hubiera comido un zulo premium de Sanguijarro ::::


----------



## amago45 (25 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> feliz navidad, poneos un gráfico mensual de twitter si os cuesta llegar to cum.



Lo de TWTR está siendo de locos, pero mientras dure, cabalgaremos ... y le daremos su parte a Montoro

Con el ácido úrico por las nubes y después de un Marques de Murrieta de 150cl, buenos días y tal


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche tenemos en la mesa a un premium hors categorié al que le he conocido BMW, Jaguar y Mercedes.
> 
> Hace 2 años en la misma cena de nochebuena se jactaba de tener una cipoteca de 700k.
> 
> ...



Este mes no paga la nomina. En abril baja la persiana y 18 familias al paro y esperar mas de 2 años para cobrar del fogasa.

10 de las familias estan por encima de los 50 y el resto en los 40.

Al tipo mas prepotente que he visto en mi vida, le he visto llorar .... sabe que esta arruinado y le vienen largos años de pleitos y perder todo lo que tiene.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Este mes no paga la nomina. En abril baja la persiana y 18 familias al paro y esperar mas de 2 años para cobrar del fogasa.
> 
> 10 de las familias estan por encima de los 50 y el resto en los 40.
> 
> Al tipo mas prepotente que he visto en mi vida, le he visto llorar .... sabe que esta arruinado y le vienen largos años de pleitos y perder todo lo que tiene.




Lo siemto por las 18 familias que no tuvieron arte ni parte en el desastre


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

pasan a formar parte de esa enorme clase social del no consumo.

Los proximos 2 años estaran con el paro e imagino que con algun ahorrillo. Dedpues cpn el fogasa podran tirar otro año o poco mas. Ya tienes a 18 familias fuera del circuito del consumo normal mad alla de la rodaja de mortadela y el pan duro y las velas para alumbrar.

Tras estos 3 años y con sus edades estaran fuera del mercado laboral ....

Exclusion social y luego hay que escuchar a los hijos de puta que la cosa va bien ...

Ahorrad.


----------



## peseteuro (25 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Este mes no paga la nomina. En abril baja la persiana y 18 familias al paro y esperar mas de 2 años para cobrar del fogasa.
> 
> 10 de las familias estan por encima de los 50 y el resto en los 40.
> 
> Al tipo mas prepotente que he visto en mi vida, le he visto llorar .... sabe que esta arruinado y le vienen largos años de pleitos y perder todo lo que tiene.





De esos empresarios conoznco a unos cuantos y cómo en la época de bonanza con sus sueldazos y cochazos otros veíamos venir lo que tade o temprano les iva (al 21%) a suceder.

Por que pueden engañarse ellos mismos y a su entorno durante un tiempo pero al tiempo no hay dios que le engañe y encima pone a cada uno en su lugar.


----------



## juanfer (25 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> pasan a formar parte de esa enorme clase social del no consumo.
> 
> Los proximos 2 años estaran con el paro e imagino que con algun ahorrillo. Dedpues cpn el fogasa podran tirar otro año o poco mas. Ya tienes a 18 familias fuera del circuito del consumo normal mad alla de la rodaja de mortadela y el pan duro y las velas para alumbrar.
> 
> ...



Esto es un problema, porque se puede llevar la situación que lleves 2 años sin cobrar en la empresa, y hasta que no te autodespides por impago no cobras el paro, y el fogasa tarda 2 años a pagar desde que sale la sentencia.

Esto es un drama que los que legislan viven ajeno a ello, pero es un verdadero drama.

Conozco personas que viven de alquiler y ya no pueden hacer frente a sus alquileres pero el fogasa les debe una pasta que no les paga.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

Intuyo en que estas situaciones están ocurriendo a centenares de miles o millones de familias en España. Familias que están en proceso de exclusión y no lo saben porque todavía tienen pan duro que llevarse a la boca en forma de paro, subsidios, fogasa, ...

Pero lo que estamos viendo es un proceso premeditado y controlado en connivencia con los mass mierdas para que no se produzca un levantamiento popular.

El destrozo de clase social está siendo inimaginable y todas las medidas que se toman están destinadas para salir del mercado laboral y no volver a entrar a él tras cumplir los 45-50 palos.

El pollo de ayer es un payaso engreído pero realmente me impresionó el destrozo que le hace de por vida y el mísero destino de 18 familias que de golpe pierden todo tipo de expectativa más allá de la supervivencia.

El verdadero problema de España es que las mordidas de la casta y las mamandurrias hacen poco competitiva nuestra industria y los servicios dan para lo que dan. La economía tiene que ser más pequeña y no hay sitio para tanto lumpen.


----------



## vermer (25 Dic 2013)

Sólo el ahorro-inversión puede salvarmos a título individual. El país está destrozadoeconómicamente, y lo que es peor, éticamente y como proyecto común. Quizás nos recompongamos...pero seremos muy viejos.

Mientras tanto.....

Este año mi meta es la diversificacion, lejos de esta cueva de AliBabá. Más que ina meta, será una necesidad.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

Suerte vermer.

Es lo que he estado intentando predicar durante años.

En lo que nos estamos metiendo, no veremos salida en nuestra generación. La falta de oportunidades en terreno patrio sera absoluta.

La duración de la crisis ha dado una buena oportunidad a algunos para recomponer los balances. Eso espero y en el hilo del Last Call hay mucha info para conspiranoicos como nosotros ....

No habrá chance para wannabes ni premiums endeudados mas allá de sus posibilidades.

Alea jacta est.

C u in da jel


----------



## Hannibal (25 Dic 2013)

Up desde la 2ª página. No dejemos que el espíritu navideño mande nuestro hilo a los infiernos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2013)

OMG!! En teledeporte:

Real Madrid: F. Martín, Pep Cargol, D.Petrovic....

Vs

Yugoslavia: Divac, kukoc, Radulovic......


----------



## tarrito (25 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OMG!! En teledeporte:
> 
> Real Madrid: F. Martín, Pep Cargol, D.Petrovic....
> 
> ...



claramente es un caso de ...







en esa época no existía el canal de Teledeporte ienso:

me parece que hay algo que no funciona en mi afirmación/premisa :

ande y vaya a entrenar y déjese de tanta TV ... que después los papanueles con tacones : le van a dejar atrás en todas las san silvestres (y piolines) 
::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> claramente es un caso de ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy no se entrena que hay ciclopollas represiva de esa. :no:

Y ustek deje la bebida que hoy es día de pasarlo en familia sobrio!


----------



## Muttley (25 Dic 2013)

A mi el partido que me tienen que poner es el Real Madrid (de Petrovic) con el Snaidero Caserta (el de Oscar Schmidt, el mejor jugador no nacido en Norteamerica de la historia).
Y eso que soy del Estu...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi el partido que me tienen que poner es el Real Madrid (de Petrovic) con el Snaidero Caserta (el de Oscar Schmidt, el mejor jugador no nacido en Norteamerica de la historia).
> Y eso que soy del Estu...



Eres más flojo que un muelle _guita_.... 

[YOUTUBE]7HmCBjUfhSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (25 Dic 2013)

Feliz navidad a todos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Este mes no paga la nomina. En abril baja la persiana y 18 familias al paro y esperar mas de 2 años para cobrar del fogasa.
> 
> 10 de las familias estan por encima de los 50 y el resto en los 40.
> 
> Al tipo mas prepotente que he visto en mi vida, le he visto llorar .... sabe que esta arruinado y le vienen largos años de pleitos y perder todo lo que tiene.



Los ricos también lloran. :cook:

Este verano me mude a una zona con solera por la región donde habito. Urbanización de casas unifamiliares. La típica zona donde se agrupan los empresaurios de negocios locales, esos que se han creido hasta hace bien poco que iban a estar toda la vida pegándose vidas a lo Hollywood, y que las palabras miseria y pobreza nunca formarían parte de su vocabulario.

Mi primera reunión de vecinos ya me hizo ver que casi la mitad de la gente que vive aquí tiene problemas para pagar los gastos comunes, que básicamente van a pagar la seguridad. Y si alguien que presume de casa y de coche no es capaz de cubrir 60€ mensuales que le garantizan su seguridad, es que la cosa debe estar jodidamente jodida. Dato que por cierto me llamo mucho la atención, puesto que el porcentaje de impagos era bastante superior al de mi antiguo domicilio, un bloque de pisos de barrio obrero de toda la vida.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los ricos también lloran. :cook:
> 
> Este verano me mude a una zona con solera por la región donde habito. Urbanización de casas unifamiliares. La típica zona donde se agrupan los empresaurios de negocios locales, esos que se han creido hasta hace bien poco que iban a estar toda la vida pegándose vidas a lo Hollywood, y que las palabras miseria y pobreza nunca formarían parte de su vocabulario.
> 
> Mi primera reunión de vecinos ya me hizo ver que casi la mitad de la gente que vive aquí tiene problemas para pagar los gastos comunes, que básicamente van a pagar la seguridad. Y si alguien que presume de casa y de coche no es capaz de cubrir 60€ mensuales que le garantizan su seguridad, es que la cosa debe estar jodidamente jodida. Dato que por cierto me llamo mucho la atención, puesto que el porcentaje de impagos era bastante superior al de mi antiguo domicilio, un bloque de pisos de barrio obrero de toda la vida.



La lección de humildad va a ser terrorífica.

La locura de los 2000s es inexplicable y la factura insoportable.


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Dic 2013)

Arriba........


----------



## ane agurain (25 Dic 2013)

Podemos hacer una porrilla.

Dar precio de cierre a 31dic para los siguientes valores:

SAN
BBVA
Iberdrola
Telefónica
Inditex

El que menos decimales falle gana la porra 

O se abre otro hilo


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Podemos hacer una porrilla.
> 
> Dar precio de cierre a 31dic para los siguientes valores:
> 
> ...



Iberdrola a 4.71

El resto me la pe....

Feliz navidad a todos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Dic 2013)

Idem que pepper pero con bankia....1,223


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Dic 2013)

Buenos días. Parece que hoy el IBEX está cerrado. Nos tendremos que buscar otro "hobby".
¿Sabéis si abren los USA?


----------



## decloban (26 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días. Parece que hoy el IBEX está cerrado. Nos tendremos que buscar otro "hobby".
> ¿Sabéis si abren los USA?



Horario de Mercados de Divisas | Horario de Bolsas de Valores | Horario de Mercados Mundiales


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

El millonario George Soros se hace con un 3% de FCC - Yahoo Finanzas España


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

Janus, como ves el Hanwha solarone ese para hoy y los próximos dias? De momento sigue bajistilla, no? ienso:


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Janus, como ves el Hanwha solarone ese para hoy y los próximos dias? De momento sigue bajistilla, no? ienso:



Si cambia, tiene que hacerlo ya.


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2013)

Y usa... up.

Seguimos con la pantomima.

Todos felices con un carajon.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

los futuros vienen +0,2 +0.3

pero vamos a esperar mañana al ibex, tranquilo. indra por ejemplo me da que mañana va a marcar un mínimo bastante abajo


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2013)

Vamos a saborear hoy y mañana esos 1850, con un copazo entran mejor. Y nada de... masyanopuedesubir y miradondeestamosparameterlargos.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

que sí, que usa hace "rali" de esos

pero que el ibex yo no lo veo tan claro.

por comentar en USA:
Peter Schiff: Why Wal-Mart can


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si cambia, tiene que hacerlo ya.



+2%, si cierra un par de cents más arriba, en 2,56, puede romper mañana la jran bajista. Aunque esto no ha hecho más que empezar, y el único indicador antes de la apertura que podía prever un cambio era el trix. Esperemos que siga asi


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> +2%, si cierra un par de cents más arriba, en 2,56, puede romper mañana la jran bajista. Aunque esto no ha hecho más que empezar, y el único indicador antes de la apertura que podía prever un cambio era el trix. Esperemos que siga asi



yo creo que tiene que romper el 2,80 o así para que entre papel

el movi.direccional sigue muy lejos, y el ADX aumentando. el trix áun no da señal.


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> los futuros vienen +0,2 +0.3
> 
> pero vamos a esperar mañana al ibex, tranquilo. indra por ejemplo me da que mañana va a marcar un mínimo bastante abajo



Por? entre en 11,25 y le tengo metido el stop en 11,8


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

Estoy repasando algo de AF del libro de Carpantos, y me encuentro con algo curioso del PER:

_Históricamente, cada vez que el PER del S&P se ha acercado a la zona de 25 más o menos, hablando muy aproximadamente, ha tendido a irse a la zona de 10 en un largo ciclo de caída. Así sucedió poco antes del crash del 29 o en la recesión de los años 60._

Desde que en 2009 llegó a 70 :: ha ido bajando hasta 2011, donde comenzó a subir de nuevo. Ahora mismo está en torno a 20 y en 1 año llegaría aún a 23 a este ritmo de 3 puntos de PER/año. Si hasta el entorno de los 25 suele subir y más con lo manipulado de las QE ¿Significa esto que el año que viene le queda subida por delante aún? ienso:

Ya, ya sé que rentabilidades pasadas blablabla y que esto es más estadístico que otra cosa, pero me gustan estas curiosidades. Dejo un enlace a los datos
S&P 500 PE Ratio


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

Países sumergentes - Economía Directa 26-12-2013 en mp3 (26/12 a las 14:06:05) 01:11:15 2672132 - iVoox


Mucho ojito con algunos países, en sudamerica *Brasil,Argentina y Venezuela* están dando buenos sustos . Ya lo comentamos hace unos meses ,entre ellos janus...La pasta de los bancos centrales va a salir escopetada de determinados paises...y a que no adivináis a donde van a ir todos esos flujos monetarios?

EEUU y en segundo lugar a UE


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Países sumergentes - Economía Directa 26-12-2013 en mp3 (26/12 a las 14:06:05) 01:11:15 2672132 - iVoox
> 
> 
> Mucho ojito con algunos países, en sudamerica *Brasil,Argentina y Venezuela* están dando buenos sustos . Ya lo comentamos hace unos meses ,entre ellos janus...La pasta de los bancos centrales va a salir escopetada de determinados paises...y a que no adivináis a donde van a ir todos esos flujos monetarios?
> ...



Es curioso, juraría que de esto mismo estuve discutiendo con algunos foreros hace pocos días, y vd. mismo era uno de los que me negaba lo de Brasil ::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

yo apoyaba a hannibal


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es curioso, juraría que de esto mismo estuve discutiendo con algunos foreros hace pocos días, y vd. mismo era uno de los que me negaba lo de Brasil ::



Creo que no era yo, porque justamente hable de Brasil a raiz de los resultados trimestrales de Telefonica, PT,Santander y Fnac...y no hablaba muy bien del pais

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-339.html

Esta fue de las ultimas veces..Noviembre 2013 (Fnac)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-42.html

Viendo como escalaba la morosidad del Santander intuía que se iban a pegar un piñazo pero creo que nadie era capaz de anticipar caídas de doble dígito en un solo trimestre.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que no era yo, porque justamente hable de Brasil a raiz de los resultados trimestrales de Telefonica, PT,Santander y Fnac...y no hablaba muy bien del pais
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-339.html
> 
> ...



Cierto, y si se fija ahí ya decía yo que me chocaban las buenas previsiones de Mapfre, y lo sostengo por mucho que haya subido. Veremos dónde llega alli realmente.

Por cierto, lo que yo digo es de este mismo mes, y es cierto que Ane me apoyaba  : http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-203.html

P.D. Si en el hilo de agosto ya se decía que el jato no trolleaba, significa eso que volverá en año nuevo? ienso:


----------



## YanetYellen (26 Dic 2013)

La bolsa va a quebrar en 2014,sera en marzo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es curioso, juraría que de esto mismo estuve discutiendo con algunos foreros hace pocos días, y vd. mismo era uno de los que me negaba lo de Brasil ::



Lo de Brasil, me refiero al previsible caos financiero me imagino que estará basado en la gran burbuja inmobiliaria que tienen allí montada y al excesivo endeudamiento privado, me parece que el nivel de su deuda pública no es elevada comparado con la europea o usana. De todas formas son un gran país exportador de materias primas, automóviles - aunque ahora menos. Nunca me he creido lo del boom de la era Lula - Dilma, aunque hayan mejorado, un país no resuelve sus problemas en una década. Parece que la historia se puede volver a repetir, ya tuvieron serios problemas en la época de Collor de Melo, lo superaron con ajustes muy jodidos y plano real en la época FHC. Tengo muchos amigos allá y existe mucho descontento con el gobierno debido a la corrupción, exceso de infraestructuras como las del mundial o olimpiadas y sin embargo una educación y sanidad con muchas deficiencias. Muchos me comentan que en el exterior hemos sobrevalorado en demasía a Lula.

Venezuela, aquello es un polvorín, Maduro no tiene el carisma de Chávez y me parece bastante más burro, el fijar precios de manera demagógica como están haciendo va a lograr todavía mayor paro y pobreza. El régimen ya ha conseguido deslocalizar casi toda la industria, agricultura - política de expropiaciones - lo que les hace cada vez más dependientes del exterior y provoca una caída de las reservas. Una pena, un país maravilloso, aquel.


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cierto, y si se fija ahí ya decía yo que me chocaban las buenas previsiones de Mapfre, y lo sostengo por mucho que haya subido. Veremos dónde llega alli realmente.
> 
> Por cierto, lo que yo digo es de este mismo mes, y es cierto que Ane me apoyaba  : http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/483744-habeis-visto-ibex35-diciembre-2013-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-203.html
> 
> P.D. Si en el hilo de agosto ya se decía que el jato no trolleaba, significa eso que volverá en año nuevo? ienso:



Pero yo no defendía Brasil...me ha confundido con algún otro forero. Personalmente solo estaría en sectores con demanda inelastica y a precios de derribo (Telefonía y Supermercados). Botín se esta pegando un piñazo garrafal en Brasil. 
En su dia no se si fue a Hisholines que le recomende un fondo del que hablaba Vargas LLosa porque queria aprovecharse del hipotetico rebote de Brasil a raiz de los juegos olimpicos...*ORBE*

ORBE Investimentos

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 19:13 ----------

Hannibal veo peor a corto plazo Venezuela y Argentina. Brasil seria algo asi como la medalla de cobre


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> [/COLOR]Hannibal *veo peor a corto plazo Venezuela y Argentina.* Brasil seria algo asi como la medalla de cobre



:::::::: no hace falta saber mucho de economía para ver eso, yo lo que alucino es que Repsol invirtiera en Venezuela después de lo de Argentina :ouch:
Repsol acuerda invertir 1.200 millones de dólares en Venezuela - elEconomista.es

Pero lo de Brasil para mí es algo tan obvio que hay que ser muy ingenuo para meterse en empresas con intereses alli, como he dicho las últimas veces Brasil hoy es la España de 2007, y en un par de años el tiempo me dará la razón 

P.D. Hanwha asentado en los 2,56 tras un inicio bastante loco al alza, aún asi sube un 2,6% y si cierra en este nivel o por encima ya es una buena señal que tendría que confirmar mañana.


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> :::::::: no hace falta saber mucho de economía para ver eso, yo lo que alucino es que Repsol invirtiera en Venezuela después de lo de Argentina :ouch:
> Repsol acuerda invertir 1.200 millones de dólares en Venezuela - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pero lo de Brasil para mí es algo tan obvio que hay que ser muy ingenuo para meterse en empresas con intereses alli, como he dicho las últimas veces Brasil hoy es la España de 2007, y en un par de años el tiempo me dará la razón
> ...



Quien se mete en aseguradoras y bancos se esta exponiendo al ciclo. Yo San ni con un palo


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

base 2009


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> base 2009



Los flujos no saben ni a donde van. Se nota que sobra liquidez.

Los fundamentales de la economía española no justifican un rendimeinto plano desde 2009.

Un -40% sería un poco más apropiado.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 20:08 ----------

Cuidado


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los flujos no saben ni a donde van. Se nota que sobra liquidez.
> 
> Los fundamentales de la economía española no justifican un rendimeinto plano desde 2009.
> 
> Un -40% sería un poco más apropiado.



En 2009 fueron los mínimos de las principales bolsas mundiales, seria mas correcto coger la base sobre finales de 2007...Cuando toda la liquidez que esta desbordando medio planeta se gire y de media vuelta hacia USA y EUROPA vamos a flipar. En* Africa* hay paises que tienen los bonos como algunos paises europeos ...es de coña


Mirar la bandera de Angola...Sobran los comentarios

[YOUTUBE]FnPvwU2AO6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En 2009 fueron los mínimos de las principales bolsas mundiales, seria mas correcto coger la base sobre finales de 2007...Cuando toda la liquidez que esta desbordando medio planeta se gire y de media vuelta hacia USA y EUROPA vamos a flipar. En* Africa* hay paises que tienen los bonos como algunos paises europeos ...es de coña
> 
> 
> Mirar la bandera de Angola...Sobran los comentarios
> ...



¿te quiero entender que el SP y los índices europeos van a seguir al alza? 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

naaaaa, no pasa naaa, vamos para arriba con fuerza y tal


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> naaaaa, no pasa naaa, vamos para arriba con fuerza y tal



si no estuviéramos en las jornadas del make up anual, le metía unos cortos que se cagaba la perra :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿te quiero entender que el SP y los índices europeos van a seguir al alza? 8:8:8:



La verdad no lo se, solo que aun hay partes del mercado que no están caras e incluso hay unos cuantos chollos. En la burbuja de los años 2000 se hablaba de per 50


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad no lo se, solo que aun hay partes del mercado que no están caras e incluso hay unos cuantos chollos. En la burbuja de los años 2000 se hablaba de per 50



Cuando nos vamos a extremos históricos para justificar lo injustificable ....

Entrar ahora a medio - largo es bastante demigrante ::::::


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los flujos no saben ni a donde van. Se nota que sobra liquidez.
> 
> Los fundamentales de la economía española no justifican un rendimeinto plano desde 2009.
> 
> ...



La FED no imprime mas hasta el año que viene.


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando nos vamos a extremos históricos para justificar lo injustificable ....
> 
> Entrar ahora a medio - largo es bastante demigrante ::::::



Si compras indices esta claro que hay cosas sobrevaloradas sobre todo en usa pero tambien hay empresas fuertes a precios razonables

Michelin per 12

MICHELIN (CGDE) (ML:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Me gustaba mas pirelli, aunque este año ha batido los máximos

PIRELLI & C. (PC:Borsa Italia MTA (Equities)): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Morrison per 10

WM MORRISON SUPERMARKETS (MRW:London): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

y el T-Bond 10 usano por encima del 3% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Estamos asistiendo a las mayores divergencias de las últimas décadas en el SP que *sólo sube por las compras de la FED y sus banquitos quebrados*.

Palomitas everywhere


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si compras indices esta claro que hay cosas sobrevaloradas sobre todo en usa pero tambien hay empresas fuertes a precios razonables
> 
> Michelin per 12
> 
> ...



Per 8.5

SUEDZUCKER AG (SZU:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

Les voy a dejar un blog que he descubierto, es unas risas, además de educativo, y aconseja sobre compras. Es mi regalo de Olentzero:


bolsatrilera


----------



## egarenc (26 Dic 2013)

hablando de compañias de neumáticos, que te parece esta, ponzi?

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/CTB-Cooper_tire__rubber_company/detalle-financiero


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

Hay quién dice que la última grieta en la presa es el T-Bond 10 años usano.

Poco se habla de ello ..... puede ser la señal definitiva.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay quién dice que la última grieta en la presa es el T-Bond 10 años usano.
> 
> Poco se habla de ello ..... puede ser la señal definitiva.



Bolsacava. Análisis técnico independiente.

21dic



Comentario de J.L. Cava

El S&P 500 hizo un máximo el pasado viernes en 1.823,75, muy cerca de los 1.825 que habíamos establecido como primer objetivo de subida.

La subida del viernes se produjo con un elevado volumen y una fuerte subida de las líneas de “avance/descenso”, lo que es un signo claro de fuerza. El viernes se produjo la expiración de los contratos de futuros y opciones lo que pudo favorecer un incremento del volumen.

El índice VIX de volatilidad se movió lateralmente por debajo de la zona de 14. Mientras se mantenga por debajo de 14 consideraremos que la tendencia de las bolsas es alcista.

Ahora vamos a tomar como primer soporte significativo la zona 1.810, antigua resistencia que ahora debería actuar como soporte. Su perforación sería un signo de debilidad. Ahora bien, mientras el S&P 500 se mantenga por encima, deberíamos mantener una predisposición alcista a corto plazo.

Si nos fijamos en el sector financiero, el soporte significativo lo situaremos en 21,45, antigua resistencia que ahora debería actuar como soporte.

Nosotros creemos que estamos asistiendo a un pánico comprador. Los niveles de optimismo siguen en niveles elevados (no hay nadie bajista) y la fuerte subida de los tres últimos días de la semana pasada ha hecho que los indicadores de momento más adelantados están ya en zona de “sobrecompra”. Este hecho nos hace pensar que durante los próximos días lo más probable es que el S&P 500 se mueva lateralmente o retroceda parte de la subida de los últimos días.
*
Debemos prestar atención al comportamiento de los bonos.*

*La cotización de los bonos se encuentra en una zona de soporte. Si esas zonas fuesen perforadas, las bolsas podrían experimentar un retroceso.*

La cotización del T.Bond se encuentra *en un importante nivel de soporte, una recta directriz alcista que viene desde el año 1995. Es una zona crítica, y tendrá que tomar una decisión.*

Si perforase la recta directriz alcista, muy probablemente las bolsas sufrirían, justo cuando han desaparecido los bajistas.

*En este sentido es preciso tener en cuenta que la situación actual nos recuerda a la existente cuando se han formado grandes techos.*


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2013)

Anda mira...andonde anda usa, maximeando...

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 21:26 ----------

Al vix lo estan violando, sus minimos van coincidiendo con maximos mayores del sp, y las correcciones de este ultimo no tienen la entidad de las subidas del vix.

@bertok, aun queda tela en usa. No se lo que va durando ya su ciclo alcista, si mal no creo entramos en el quinto año.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Dic 2013)

Eran largos en el S&P y cortos en plata ::

No vayan a ver La vida secreta de Walter Mitty.... espérense al Torrent ::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Anda mira...andonde anda usa, maximeando...
> 
> Distribuidor de  a domicilio.
> 
> ...





pero si llevamos tiempo avisando de esto:






y ahora qué?


----------



## inversobres (26 Dic 2013)

Y el ibex en 9900, buen nivel para la apertura de mañana.

Fran, los maximoa decrecientes en la cuerda floja.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Dic 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María

¿Os habéis dado cuenta que nos quedan 2 sesiones y media para terminar el año? Mañana viernes, el lunes y la media de fin de año. El Ibex está llegando a resistencia, al tiempo que los grandes valores que lo rigen, por aquello de la correlación. Resistencia suele ser sinónimo de distribución, para unos se abren expectativas de superación, para otros se suelta papel y se hace caja, lo que esta claro es que no es tiempo de compras salvo para el minirallye que suelen tener los valores de pequeña capitalización en zonas de resistencia en los que pondría el ojo. En el escenario que sigo, salvo que se superen resistencias, nos quedaría una última onda bajista, que se me antoja larga en el tiempo, hasta empezada la primavera en niveles de soporte 8.800 - 9.000 lo que encajaría a la perfección con el pull a la clavicular del HCH invertido, figura en la que sigo creyendo y que nos permitirá continuar el impulso creciente hacia una interesante revalorización anual que podría llegar hasta la zona 11.200 puntos. El gráfico actual en velas diarias:







Y en velas semanales en una especie de Ibex ficción:







Personalmente, y de cara a estas sesiones que quedan para finalizar el año y esperar los reyes, voy a ir cerrando las operativas abiertas y abrir, puntualmente, alguna en valores pequeños, para volver a pensar en cortos desde zona de distribución, por supuesto, si se mantiene el escenario, sino siempre hay que tener un plan B.




Vamos, no es tiempo de mucho bluechip, y sí de chicharrillos y de baja capitalización


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2013)

Meanwhile en el pais de los nuncafollistas....


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meanwhile en el pais de los nuncafollistas....



Esta grafica no tiene en cuenta los que se van.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Anda mira...andonde anda usa, maximeando...
> 
> Distribuidor de  a domicilio.
> 
> ...



Va por encima de los 60 meses, algo que ha ocurrido en contadas ocasiones a la largo de la historia.

El único motivo por el que sube es por la Put de Bernanke.

Hace tiempo puse un gráfico de ZeroHedge en el que en este ciclo se desglosaba la subida del SP en función de los días en los que había habido POMO o no. El resultado era terrible porque si no recuerdo mal, más del 80% del ciclo se ha producido en los días en los que la FED compraba en mercado.

Se ha fumado las mayores divergencias que he visto en los mercados y los sigo al detalle desde hace 18 años. Algunas de las divergencias han sido inauditas.

La última grieta puede ser el bono usano de 10 años, pero cualquiera sabe porque la FED está comprando más del 80% de los bonos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Estas alturas de la película ya no son para mí.

Suerte a los valientes, C U in da jel.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 22:40 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pero si llevamos tiempo avisando de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me juego ni un euro al alza.

Puede subir lo que quiera pero el riesgo beneficio en el muy corto plazo no me compensa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (26 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va por encima de los 60 meses, algo que ha ocurrido en contadas ocasiones a la largo de la historia.
> 
> El único motivo por el que sube es por la Put de Bernanke.
> 
> ...



Parece que el peligro acecha






Solo pasaba para desearos mis amigas y yo Feliz Navidad y Plusvalioso Año Nuevo...


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meanwhile en el pais de los nuncafollistas....



¿está diciendo que compre pisos y los venda para cuando me jubile? :

:: ::


----------



## sr.anus (26 Dic 2013)

Hay que dejar de aplicar la logica, por aplicar la logica me he ido comiendo owned tras owned este año. 
Como comente dias atras me he convertido alcistah y patriotah de razon y corazon, seran largos mientras siga subiendo. Tal vez este cambio de mentalidad es la señal que esperan, verdadera, para que se descalabre. Pero, mientras tanto, que siga la orquesta en la cubierta


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si compras indices esta claro que hay cosas sobrevaloradas sobre todo en usa pero tambien hay empresas fuertes a precios razonables
> 
> Michelin per 12
> 
> ...




Se podría hacer una cartera value con esos per y sacarías mejor rendimiento que algunos fondos de esa misma categoría


----------



## burbujito1982 (27 Dic 2013)

Felices fiestas a todos!

tengo una pregunta que me ha surgido en mí última "himbestijazion" consumista; 

resulta que estoy pensando en actualizarme y jubilar mi "esmarfon" android 2.3 e incluso adquirir una tablet para navegar.

Pues bien, creo que voy a salirme de las fauces de "gúgel" para caer en las garras de "guindous".

El sistema android y sus apps me parece que me hacen más "tonto". Por ejemplo, antes para calcular el consumo del coche tenía que hacer una regla de tres o hacerme un excel/calc. Ahora meto los datos y el móvil me lo dice (supongo que bien).

Así con muchas otras "tonterías". No sé si me explico.

Con las tabletas me parece que hemos "regresado" a la caja tonta. Un poco más interactiva pero nada más.

Por eso creo que las nuevas opciones con W8 (y espero que se pueda instalar linux/ubuntu) van a triunfar.

Bueno, la pregunta: 

¿cómo ven Microsoft? 

después de la migración de muchos clientes, me parece que muchos pueden volver, pero ciertamente parece estar casi en máximos y con todas esas predicciones de correción en USA...

gracias!


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Se podría hacer una cartera value con esos per y sacarías mejor rendimiento que algunos fondos de esa misma categoría



No es tan facil, hay per que engañan.Pueden existir cambios en el EV......Paulistano el local de la latina extremeño que decia era este...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es tan facil, hay per que engañan.Pueden existir cambios en el EV......Paulistano el local de la latina extremeño que decia era este...buff vaya desfase las noches madrileñas en navidad



Bestinver tenia pescanova y mas recientemente compro imtech a 4€


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

otro dia verde para la bolsa hoy, 

alcista no, lo siguiente. dax y dow cerrando en máximos historicos, 

y el ibex suelo en 6000 y rumbo a 10600 y a 15000.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bestinver tenia pescanova y mas recientemente compro imtech a 4€



Creo que cargaron fuerte en la ampliación a 1,40€. A ver si ponzi nos lo confirma a ese precio.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> otro dia verde para la bolsa hoy,
> 
> alcista no, lo siguiente. dax y dow cerrando en máximos historicos,
> 
> y el ibex suelo en 6000 y rumbo a 10600 y a 15000.



cruzamos los 9850?

seguro?

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 02:02 ----------

he visto en la subasta a antena3 -7%

fiuuu, por poco. vendida bien.


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

mierda, fcc iba subiendo en cfds un 15% y se ha desinchado, le metido orden de venta en máximos y ponia procesando....y se ha desplomado un euro desde máx...

joder, está suspendida fcc...yo pensaba que en cfds aunque no cotizase la acción se podia operar igualmente


----------



## Tono (27 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.
Haciendo todavía la digestión de las toneladas de comida metidas entre pecho y espalda. 

Sigue el rally, a por los 9900.

Bankia atacando sin conseguir romper con claridad el 1,18. Si lo hace hoy veremos el 1,20 :fiufiu:, ya son demasiados días en verde, da vértigo.


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mierda, fcc iba subiendo en cfds un 15% y se ha desinchado, le metido orden de venta en máximos y ponia procesando....y se ha desplomado un euro desde máx...
> 
> joder, está suspendida fcc...yo pensaba que en cfds aunque no cotizase la acción se podia operar igualmente



ya sabéis, las noticias se sueltan cuando interesa......menudas operaciones ultimamente, lastima que no me hayan dejado salir en cfds antes que cotizara en contado.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

ercros +6,5%
tenía razón el carlos maría


----------



## Tono (27 Dic 2013)

Meto orden de venta en Bankia en 1,195. No quiero estirar más la jugada.
Toca esperar. 
Me voy a hacer la ronda de visitas diaria. Si pueden darle un empujoncito se agradece.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Dic 2013)

gutten morgen!


----------



## SPK (27 Dic 2013)

Aunque no tenga ni idea me está tentando entrar Suedzucker.¿Como la veis a medio plazo, por el tema del precio del azucar que creo está cerca de mínimos en años?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

SPK dijo:


> Aunque no tenga ni idea me está tentando entrar Suedzucker.¿Como la veis a medio plazo, por el tema del precio del azucar que creo está cerca de mínimos en años?



Me cuesta repetirme tanto.

Estamos hablando de la mejor compañia azucarera del munod. Alguno levantara la mano y dira, pero si hacen hasta preparados para pizzas, y yo le contestare, porque asi abarcan todas las papilas gustativas. Estos son seres de luz y piensan en todo. 

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 10:15 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> gutten morgen!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me cuesta repetirme tanto.
> 
> Estamos hablando de la mejor compañia azucarera del munod. Alguno levantara la mano y dira, pero si hacen hasta preparados para pizzas, y yo le contestare, porque asi abarcan *todas *las papilas gustativas. Estos son seres de luz y piensan en todo.





Todas-todas???? PUAJJJJJ!!!







Buenos dias lerelelelel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Para un aleman no es importante que te metes en la boca, es que se lo compres a el.

Proverbio chino-aleman.


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

SPK dijo:


> Aunque no tenga ni idea me está tentando entrar Suedzucker.¿Como la veis a medio plazo, por el tema del precio del azucar que creo está cerca de mínimos en años?



20% garantizado en 2014


y las fcc que se han deshinchao, a ver si los minimos ya son soporte fiable.....me tendria que haber salido cuando ha empezado a cotizar el contado, aunque el cfd haya subido más de un 16% en apertura::::S


----------



## decloban (27 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> 20% garantizado en 2014



Vaya con cuidado con nombrar el "_20% garantizado_" que ya sabemos como termino el último gurú. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Dic 2013)

Cuando podremos considerar en serio la recuperacion de Imtech?

Es suficiente la apuesta de Bestinver o han metido la pata?

Ponzi, como lo ves?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Cuando podremos considerar en serio la recuperacion de Imtech?
> 
> Es suficiente la apuesta de Bestinver o han metido la pata?
> 
> Ponzi, como lo ves?



Cierres por encima de 2,05€ UP. 
Por debajo de 1.95€ DOWN.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cierres por encima de 2,05€ UP.
> Por debajo de 1.95€ DOWN.



Creo que los niveles actuales son una ocasión de oro para salirse en operativas de muy corto plazo.

A medio-largo plazo los 3 leuros deben ser un must .... y da la mismo esperar 2 que 4 años porque es un 50% de revalorización.

Suerte


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Vaya con cuidado con nombrar el "_20% garantizado_" que ya sabemos como termino el último gurú. :XX::XX::XX:



jajajajj el depechete......tienes razón



lo dejare en un es probable


----------



## @@strom (27 Dic 2013)

¿Nadie se está fijando en ACX? Menuda pintaza tiene...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿Nadie se está fijando en ACX? Menuda pintaza tiene...



cuando supere 9,32 me fijo


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

a 145 el euroyen y a 1,38 el eurodolar.

Básicamente Europa va a tener muchos problemas en la exportación y ya no hay posibilidad de aplicar deuda para amenizar el consumo interno. Estos son los polvos de los lodos que vienen en el primer semestre de 2014.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuando supere 9,32 me fijo



9.32€->9.45€ ... bufff pedazo resistencia ahí :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> 20% garantizado en 2014
> 
> 
> y las fcc que se han deshinchao, a ver si los minimos ya son soporte fiable.....me tendria que haber salido cuando ha empezado a cotizar el contado, aunque el cfd haya subido más de un 16% en apertura::::S



::

Garantizado es una palabra un tanto mosqueante. En ese caso les vendo las mias con un +15%.

Se trata de una compañia liderada por un grupo de personas que han sabido hacer las cosas y que estan apostando por abrir la compañia a otros sectores sin descuidar en aquellos donde son cuasi oligopolicos. Si las previsones no le fallan cotizan a per 10.9x para un sector defensivo con un dax en los 9000 puntos, es clara compañia para la cartera. Saldra bien o mal, pero en los 18,xx esta muy bien comprada, a medida que nos acercamos a los veintitantos ya pierde ese muy.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que los niveles actuales son una ocasión de oro para salirse en operativas de muy corto plazo.
> 
> A medio-largo plazo los 3 leuros deben ser un must .... y da la mismo esperar 2 que 4 años porque es un 50% de revalorización.
> 
> Suerte



Piensa que cuando el dinero no entra es por algo. Ojos antes que cerebro, si va a subir a 3 euros entonces no hay problema en esperar a ver cuándo comienza a entrar dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> a 145 el euroyen y a 1,38 el eurodolar.
> 
> Básicamente Europa va a tener muchos problemas en la exportación y ya no hay posibilidad de aplicar deuda para amenizar el consumo interno. Estos son los polvos de los lodos que vienen en el primer semestre de 2014.



Nada que un par de susticos de default de algún país no arregle... ::

Janus coño cuéntate algo que se hable, se comente, se barrunte por la capital. :X


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

3...2....1


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 9.32€->9.45€ ... bufff pedazo resistencia ahí :cook:



Es la neck line del techo. Queda averiguar si es un techo intermedio consolidador o de cambio de tendencia. Si fuera el segundo entonces habría que pensar en un mercado alcista de fondo para este valor y por ende para el resto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nada que un par de susticos de default de algún país no arregle... ::
> 
> Janus coño cuéntate algo que se hable, se comente, se barrunte por la capital. :X



Cotilleos de Azca...queremos de saber.:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Y no hay nadie en SDF?

Nadie se acuerda de la Potasa nunca.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nada que un par de susticos de default de algún país no arregle... ::
> 
> Janus coño cuéntate algo que se hable, se comente, se barrunte por la capital. :X



Algún chanchullo hay por ahí entre Villar Mir y Botín. El tito le está pidiendo ayuda para salvar algo cuya caída le deja una mora de bastantes millones al santanderino. Curioso que Villar Mir esté en el Consejo del Santander. Nada es gratis y estoy seguro que entra por el aro puesto que OHL tiene mucha deuda con tito Botín y como todo español empresario, no podría pagarla sin un rollover completo.

No hay muchos rumores más por ahí pululando después de las dos empresas de servicios consultoriles que fueron "traspasadas" hace un par de meses. Hay alguno otra grande con aroma a gabacho que está francamente sostenida entre alfileres por los headquarters parisinos. Pero eso viene siendo así desde hace ya varios años.

Por cierto, aquí la peña anda que se corre con las FCC, la entrada de Soros etc.... pero nadie habla de la letra pequeña de la refinanciación. El valor de las acciones va a subir porque a todo el mundo le interesa pero existe una realidad innegable que es que el negocio medioambiental está cayendo (aún sigue siendo muy rentable), el agua les está salvando el pescuezo y la construcción está reventada porque es común en esa casa que las obras internacionales sean deficitarias. El resto no vale ni para comida de burro.


----------



## mpbk (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Algún chanchullo hay por ahí entre Villar Mir y Botín. El tito le está pidiendo ayuda para salvar algo cuya caída le deja una mora de bastantes millones al santanderino. Curioso que Villar Mir esté en el Consejo del Santander. Nada es gratis y estoy seguro que entra por el aro puesto que OHL tiene mucha deuda con tito Botín y como todo español empresario, no podría pagarla sin un rollover completo.
> 
> No hay muchos rumores más por ahí pululando después de las dos empresas de servicios consultoriles que fueron "traspasadas" hace un par de meses. Hay alguno otra grande con aroma a gabacho que está francamente sostenida entre alfileres por los headquarters parisinos. Pero eso viene siendo así desde hace ya varios años.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí la peña anda que se corre con las FCC, la entrada de Soros etc.... pero nadie habla de la letra pequeña de la refinanciación. El valor de las acciones va a subir porque a todo el mundo le interesa pero existe una realidad innegable que es que el negocio medioambiental está cayendo (aún sigue siendo muy rentable), el agua les está salvando el pescuezo y la construcción está reventada porque es común en esa casa que las obras internacionales sean deficitarias. El resto no vale ni para comida de burro.



cuando dice que entran grandes mala señal,,,,,,,,,,,lo dicen ahora cuando ha subido un 100%......me da que están de empapelada, la bajarán a 13 y luego la subirán a 20..............que puta mierda no haber vendido a primer hora:: a ver si aguanta minimos.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

La deuda de los hogares en Espaa en el 80% del PIB, frente al 65% de zona euro


----------



## SPK (27 Dic 2013)

Bueno,al final no me he atrevido con SZU :cook: y pillo unas pocas Enagas a 18.72,por el dividendo y tal inocho:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Unos numeritos de royal imtech sin conocer la empresa ni nada, simplemente mirando por aqui unos numeros, y aplicando cuatro operaciones me sale un precio plausible de 2,8-2,9 merkels accion.

IM Stock Quote | ROYAL IMTECH Stock Price (AMS:IM) | Euronext Amsterdam: IM | 4-Traders

Supuesto tasas de interes actuales, beneficios esperados se consiguen al 90%, compra de beneficios de la media que segun he mirado son 12.5x y tasa de descuento alta por el susto de este año.

PO.2,8
Actual de 2,2. Me salen 2,17 pero mas o menos.

Si bien cotiza por debajo de eso, no es que sea una compañia que cotice fuera de valoracion. El precio de la ampliacion de Bestinver si que era compra.

EL PO es cuando en 2014 se comiencen a ver resultados de las politicas aplicadas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> cuando dice que entran grandes mala señal,,,,,,,,,,,lo dicen ahora cuando ha subido un 100%......me da que están de empapelada, la bajarán a 13 y luego la subirán a 20..............que puta mierda no haber vendido a primer hora:: a ver si aguanta minimos.



Dentro de nada lo veremos en bankia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2013)

chinazo, las azucares pintan bien por encima de los 19.40€....21.2€?

Aún así, yo :cook: 

suerte


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

es increible cómo se puede complicar un gráfico en 2 horas:

prisa y antena3
creo que he salido bien en ellas
(no se supone que en navidad se ve más la tele?) 

en bankia no lo sé, igual me arrepiento y peta para arriba


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Dic 2013)

Como veis ANR, se esta agotando ? tengo 15000 a 6,30 y si hoy hace lo de todos los días, tocara 7... no se si quitármelas de encima....


----------



## Hannibal (27 Dic 2013)

SPK dijo:


> Bueno,al final no me he atrevido con SZU :cook: y pillo unas pocas Enagas a 18.72,por el dividendo y tal inocho:



El dividendo ya fue :: si lo que espera es que recupere el nivel previo no queda mucho margen de subida ienso:

Por cierto, ya les veo el lunes, buen finde y tal. Y no se olviden de subirme las solares chinas, las ferroviales y las repsoles :: Maldito Soros, qué tendrá la Koplowitz que los ricachones van para su empresa? Como se nota que el Del Pino ni es presidente de un club de furgol ni es una milf ::


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es tan facil, hay per que engañan.Pueden existir cambios en el EV......Paulistano el local de la latina extremeño que decia era este...



Cito para verlo desde el pc que desde el Tapatalk no veo nada. 

Bueno saberlo para hoy, tengo comida ahora en casa hortensia, Asturiano.... De los mejores relación calidad precio de Madrid... Y luego copas toda la tarde.... Amonoh!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> La deuda de los hogares en Espaa en el 80% del PIB, frente al 65% de zona euro



Si partimos de la base que el PIB, como dice Juan Carlos Barba esta inflado. La deuda tiene que estar en el 100%.

Y los Mass Mierda dicen que los españoles se van a gastar 600 euros por cabeza en navidades.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cito para verlo desde el pc que desde el Tapatalk no veo nada.
> 
> Bueno saberlo para hoy, tengo comida ahora en casa hortensia, Asturiano.... De los mejores relación calidad precio de Madrid... Y luego copas toda la tarde.... Amonoh!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



no me joda que ese restaurante está en la 2ª planta... si ahí iba yo con 16 años a ponerme morado a sidra cuando era la casa de Asturias o algo asi :XX: era el típico antro cutre, pero barato e ideal para pasar tardes/noches de invierno cuando no se podía hacer el gamberro por la calle; no sabía que ahora era un restaurante premium. Habrá que ir a visitarlo.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> La deuda de los hogares en Espaa en el 80% del PIB, frente al 65% de zona euro



Atendiendo a que las estadísticas oficiales son una mentira, habría que pensar más bien en triple dígito.

Además, España está empeorando ratios por lo que a un año vista irá peor en la comparativa con sus ACREEDORES.


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> no me joda que ese restaurante está en la 2ª planta... si ahí iba yo con 16 años a ponerme morado a sidra cuando era la casa de Asturias o algo asi :XX: era el típico antro cutre, pero barato e ideal para pasar tardes/noches de invierno cuando no se podía hacer el gamberro por la calle; no sabía que ahora era un restaurante premium. Habrá que ir a visitarlo.





Lo que comentas era la casa de Asturias. 

Abajo (en la primera planta) les pusieron este restaurante llamado casa hortensia, de éxito total.... De hecho el restaurante se quedó con la casa de Asturias y montó algo tipo barra, hasta donde yo se. 

Vaya, si le gusta comer.... 

Veo que la gente abandona bankia... Cuando estén a 1,70 pasarán por aquí a llorar... "yo entré por debajo del leuro.. Buaaa" 

Subanmelas coño!! 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Unos numeritos de royal imtech sin conocer la empresa ni nada, simplemente mirando por aqui unos numeros, y aplicando cuatro operaciones me sale un precio plausible de 2,8-2,9 merkels accion.
> 
> IM Stock Quote | ROYAL IMTECH Stock Price (AMS:IM) | Euronext Amsterdam: IM | 4-Traders
> 
> ...




Chinito, creo que esa empresa nowadays es un mal negocio. Si el dinero no entra es que saben algo que no saben los demás. Paciencia, cuando quiera subir lo hará y se verá. Ese es el momento de entrar, ahora paciencia y buenos alimentos.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

mapfre llega a objetivo en 3,13 y precio se sale mucho de la banda... toca corregir un poco no? cómo lo veís? dónde entrarías?


----------



## egarenc (27 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, ya les veo el lunes, buen finde y tal. Y no se olviden de subirme las solares chinas, las ferroviales y las repsoles :: Maldito Soros, qué tendrá la Koplowitz que los ricachones van para su empresa? Como se nota que el Del Pino ni es presidente de un club de furgol ni es una milf ::



Soros, Gates, Koplowitz...entre judios anda el juego.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis ANR, se esta agotando ? tengo 15000 a 6,30 y si hoy hace lo de todos los días, tocara 7... no se si quitármelas de encima....



90,000 usd es una cifra importante. No soy nadie para recomendar cuando uno arriesga una posición de tamaño medio. Solo digo que es cuestión de tiempo que vuelva a los 20 usd por acción. Eso sí, por el camino igual hay que aguantar una minusvalía del 40%. En el riesgo va la ganancia.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 13:16 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> El dividendo ya fue :: si lo que espera es que recupere el nivel previo no queda mucho margen de subida ienso:
> 
> Por cierto, ya les veo el lunes, buen finde y tal. Y no se olviden de subirme las solares chinas, las ferroviales y las repsoles :: Maldito Soros, qué tendrá la Koplowitz que los ricachones van para su empresa? Como se nota que el Del Pino ni es presidente de un club de furgol ni es una milf ::




........... la señora lo que tiene son muchas deudas, no le llega la camisa al cuello y lo tiene que estar pasando realmente mal porque ve riesgo en su patrimonio. La empresa terminará saliendo adelante pero ella va a pagar el apalancamiento que llevaba.


----------



## Topongo (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que comentas era la casa de Asturias.
> 
> Abajo (en la primera planta) les pusieron este restaurante llamado casa hortensia, de éxito total.... De hecho el restaurante se quedó con la casa de Asturias y montó algo tipo barra, hasta donde yo se.
> 
> ...



Cuente conmigo...


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Cuente conmigo...



Yo no pienso en vender..... De momento. 

Empezaré a pensar en vender cuando la bajen a 1,14.....y venderé en 1,12. 

El que pensó así en gamesa ha multiplicado por 7.

Si estuviese en gamesa Ahora vendería en 6....Pues con bankia igual..... It subiendo el stop.... Y dejarla subir.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no pienso en vender..... De momento.
> 
> Empezaré a pensar en vender cuando la bajen a 1,14.....y venderé en 1,12.
> 
> ...



De hecho mi stop esta 1,119


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

@ponzi

EL adjunto que posteaste no se ve.

Nombre del sitio?


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> De hecho mi stop esta 1,119



de hecho mi nueva entrada está en 1,12


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> chinazo, las azucares pintan bien por encima de los 19.40€....21.2€?
> 
> Aún así, yo :cook:
> 
> suerte





El objetivo siempre tiene que ser ambicioso y mas ahora que no se trata de superar la inflacion, o el promedio sectorial de las cotizadas....no el objetivo es superar la subida de la luz. Los 23-24 euros es una marca que dejo aqui escrita por si el bueno de Li...digo de GHKGHK quiere comprar la compañia.



Janus dijo:


> Chinito, creo que esa empresa nowadays es un mal negocio. Si el dinero no entra es que saben algo que no saben los demás. Paciencia, cuando quiera subir lo hará y se verá. Ese es el momento de entrar, ahora paciencia y buenos alimentos.



Es una compañia que a fuerza de leerla en el hilo me pica la curiosidad, pero ese es un gran consejo suyo.


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

Tenía desatendida la gráfica de bankia entre tanta fiesta....

Tono, vas a vender justo cuando bankia rompe los máximos del año superando el máximo anterior de octubre???


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tenía desatendida la gráfica de bankia entre tanta fiesta....
> 
> Tono, vas a vender justo cuando bankia rompe los máximos del año superando el máximo anterior de octubre???



lo ha hecho ya? 

porque el POP también iba a hacer lo mismo decían


----------



## Tono (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no pienso en vender..... De momento.
> 
> Empezaré a pensar en vender cuando la bajen a 1,14.....y venderé en 1,12.
> 
> ...



Yo todavía estoy dentro, eh! 
..pero porque no ha tocado los 1,195...ni me parece que los tocará hoy, se ha clavado en el 1,19 y pabajo.
No compares Gamesa y su x7 con Bankia, si eso ocurriera pasaría a valer más que el Santander o TEF :XX::XX:

Conoces el valor tan bien como yo, pero cada vez huele más a que está llegando al límite. Y cuando ocurra volverán a hacer lo mismo que hasta ahora, reventar todos los SL y aplicar dolor con caídas del 20% o más para luego volver a alcanzar nuevos máximos. 
Yo no me obcecaría en una subida más allá del 1,21-1,22.
A lo mejor el pirata se anima y nos hace un nuevo gráfico 

Que te aprovechen la comida y las copas. 
(yo estoy tan harto todavía que es pensar en comida y :vomito


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> @ponzi
> 
> EL adjunto que posteaste no se ve.
> 
> Nombre del sitio?



Taberna de conspiradores...es la parte de la latina que esta mas cerca de la plaza mayor


http://www.conspiradores.com


El local es pequeño pero los vinos que tienen son buenisimos.Dos de ellos en concreto me dejaron muy buen sabor de boca


Pq y Habla del silencio


http://www.conspiradores.com/co_720se_7su_11.htm


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

Para nada queria decir eso, he puesto el ejemplo de gamesa en cuanto a operativa Tono.

Ane, no lo ha hexho pero si parece pueda hacerlo....no se....yo sacrificaria unos euros por darle la oportunidad....de hcho es lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Para nada queria decir eso, he puesto el ejemplo de gamesa en cuanto a operativa Tono.
> 
> Ane, no lo ha hexho pero si parece pueda hacerlo....no se....yo sacrificaria unos euros por darle la oportunidad....de hcho es lo que estoy haciendo.



Tienes que comprender que yo quiera que caiga a 1,12

o 1,08 si va muy rápido


espero que no más abajo


----------



## Tono (27 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Para nada queria decir eso, he puesto el ejemplo de gamesa en cuanto a operativa Tono.
> 
> Ane, no lo ha hexho pero si parece pueda hacerlo....no se....yo sacrificaria unos euros por darle la oportunidad....de hcho es lo que estoy haciendo.



Es que ese techo ya está roto, la cuestión es saber cuánto más puede subir. No parece que sea mucho más bajo mi ignorante opinión.
Los leoncios van que ordeñar a toda la gacelada que hemos entrado de nuevo, que no te quepa duda, antes de volver a pegarle otro arreón. Es un 30% de subida en un mes, tienen mucho jugo que sacar y ya han demostrado como lo hacen.


----------



## paulistano (27 Dic 2013)

Mi irracional optimismo no ve a bankia por debajo del euro de nuevo....

Les dejo...pasen un buen finde


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chinito, creo que esa empresa nowadays es un mal negocio. Si el dinero no entra es que saben algo que no saben los demás. Paciencia, cuando quiera subir lo hará y se verá. Ese es el momento de entrar, ahora paciencia y buenos alimentos.











chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Unos numeritos de royal imtech sin conocer la empresa ni nada, simplemente mirando por aqui unos numeros, y aplicando cuatro operaciones me sale un precio plausible de 2,8-2,9 merkels accion.
> 
> IM Stock Quote | ROYAL IMTECH Stock Price (AMS:IM) | Euronext Amsterdam: IM | 4-Traders
> 
> ...



De hecho el precio al que cotiza un negocio de esta índole suele ser mas caro, el que mas se le puede parecer ya que abarca todo el proceso productivo es bilfinger aunque la cifra de negocio de la alemana es un poco mas alta.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=GBF:GR

Aquí lo que sucede en Imtech es bien facil , dijeron que para marzo estaría la reestructuración y al final han pospuesto la fecha hasta finales de 2014.Si nos ponemos a pensar que es imtech y como ha llegado donde estan pues la verdad era un poco difícil que reestructurasen todo un holding basado en compras de empresas que han ido adquiriendo a lo largo de los ultimos 15 años en tan solo 6 meses.En comparación con la competencia tienen un problema de margenes y rentabilidad en algunas áreas, es algo que el nuevo equipo directivo conoce y esta en proceso de solucionar.Si quitamos los costes del fraude y de la reestructuración tendrian un EBITDA positivo de unos 250-280 mill


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

haced caso al chinaco. Salvo el chungo que le ha dado con Valde-bobos, es un tio que tiene buenas idead y super audi en el garaje.

Ya le he ofrecido ayuda para superar el trauma pero ....

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 14:14 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> no me joda que ese restaurante está en la 2ª planta... si ahí iba yo con 16 años a ponerme morado a sidra cuando era la casa de Asturias o algo asi :XX: era el típico antro cutre, pero barato e ideal para pasar tardes/noches de invierno cuando no se podía hacer el gamberro por la calle; no sabía que ahora era un restaurante premium. Habrá que ir a visitarlo.



Joder que wannabe esta hecho el PAU-lisiado. Eso es un puto tascon.

Los premiums van a Jorge Juan ...


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que cargaron fuerte en la ampliación a 1,40€. A ver si ponzi nos lo confirma a ese precio.



Si fue cuando mas pasta metieron. Tengo un excel con el numero de acciones al final de cada trimestre..lo busco en un momento...

Ver archivo adjunto 61308


En bestinver internacional han pasado de tener 3 millones de acciones al cierre del primer trimestre a 13 mill en el 3 trimestre...y con el resto de fondos deben tener unos 20 y tanto mill de acciones (5% del capital o unos 40-50 mill de eu)




egarenc dijo:


> hablando de compañias de neumáticos, que te parece esta, ponzi?
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/CTB-Cooper_tire__rubber_company/detalle-financiero




No la conocía pero tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Es que ese techo ya está roto, la cuestión es saber cuánto más puede subir. No parece que sea mucho más bajo mi ignorante opinión.
> Los leoncios van que ordeñar a toda la gacelada que hemos entrado de nuevo, que no te quepa duda, antes de volver a pegarle otro arreón. Es un 30% de subida en un mes, tienen mucho jugo que sacar y ya han demostrado como lo hacen.



Si lee los comentarios en los medios de hinversion todos recomiendam bankia por encima de 1.18, ha de subir algo mas para cazar a todos los afortunados lectores y colocar el papel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

El problema con Imtech es que han chorizao, no se han equivocado en una linea de producto ni han sido muy optimistas comprando activos a precio de oro, no, ha sido fraude y robo, y esto es jodidillo por decirlo finamente. Son seres de luz y tal, pero...

Bestinver tiene un balance con un amplio haber y un pequeño debe, pero entraron a 4 euros previa ampliacion, lo que supuso un gran fallo. Cierto es que tras analizar los problemas acudieron a la ampliacion a buen precio. 

De salir bien la limpieza de la compañia y poner en orden y valor los activos la recompensa es solo comparable al arrojo de confiar en ello.

El mercado se equivoca pero, deja gangas para que hasta en un foro de bolsa, aunque sea el mejor, se hable tanto de una mid cap holandesa?

Repito. Han choriceao.

OoM la defiende, eso ya es un plus.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

recuerden el plan primigenio de los directivos


----------



## inversobres (27 Dic 2013)

Y usa parriba de nuevo, que cantinela.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

futuros usanos +0,05 y +0,1

pero aquí no superamos y rompemos


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Dic 2013)

Gráfico de Prisa, viendo lo de ayer y hoy y teniendo en cuenta donde está es de suponer que pueda recortar un poco pero mientras siga con la tendencia...


----------



## inversobres (27 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y usa parriba de nuevo, que cantinela.
> 
> Distribuidor de  a domicilio.



Voy preparando al flandercito alcista. Hoy toca ver los 1850 y otra sesion de yanosepuedesubirmas.

Que os aproveche majos.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis ANR, se esta agotando ? tengo 15000 a 6,30 y si hoy hace lo de todos los días, tocara 7... no se si quitármelas de encima....



Yo las aguantaría pero es fácil hablar del dinero de otro.

Por gráfico me gusta y estaba pensando incluso en entrar. Siendo una cantidad importante tiene que ser usted el que decida según su operativa-objetivo, siempre puede vender una parte y dejar otra, ponerle un stop profit y hasta donde le lleve.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Prisa, si pones ls BB al precio y estatos, verás que está en el límite, y además hizo doji lápida ayer.

es raro que no haya caído hoy y cerrado ese gap con estos datos anteriores. O lo hace en estas 2 horas o es alcista de cojones, no?

a bankia le pasa un poco parecido


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El problema con Imtech es que han chorizao, no se han equivocado en una linea de producto ni han sido muy optimistas comprando activos a precio de oro, no, ha sido fraude y robo, y esto es jodidillo por decirlo finamente. Son seres de luz y tal, pero...
> 
> Bestinver tiene un balance con un amplio haber y un pequeño debe, pero entraron a 4 euros previa ampliacion, lo que supuso un gran fallo. Cierto es que tras analizar los problemas acudieron a la ampliacion a buen precio.
> 
> ...




Pues si es bastante arriesgado, ademas que sabiendo un poco de como se llevo a cabo el fraude a uno le entra un poco la risa floja

Former Imtech managers face possible criminal complaint for fraud - FT.com


Desviaron 30 mill a una empresa donde habia exgerentes de imtech pensando que nadie se daría cuenta...Solo en hispakistan se nos ocurriría hacer algo semejante.

A favor de la empresa:

-Ya han recibido 500 mill via ampliación
-Todos los directivos involucrados estan fuera de la empresa
-La cartera de pedidos no ha caido y están en proyectos de bastante valor añadido
-Como CFO esta *J. (Hans) Turkesteen* que ya tiene experiencia en una reestructuracion de una empresa con una cifra de negocio similar a la de imtech

Stork Technical Services

En contra:

-Han estafado y en Europa del este van a tardar en quitarse esa lastra de chorizos
-Al ser tantas empresas y en diferentes países la reestructuracion no va a ser fácil de completar

Creo sinceramente que en esta me acelere


----------



## inversobres (27 Dic 2013)

+ 

::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues si es bastante arriesgado, ademas que sabiendo un poco de como se llevo a cabo el fraude a uno le entra un poco la risa floja
> 
> Former Imtech managers face possible criminal complaint for fraud - FT.com
> 
> ...



Ponzi, estoy con la barriga llena y los chupitos, pero creo entender por lo que dices que es una buena inversión.
Veo mas cosas a favor que en contra.

O no veo ya bien?::


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, estoy con la barriga llena y los chupitos, pero creo entender por lo que dices que es una buena inversión.
> Veo mas cosas a favor que en contra.
> 
> O no veo ya bien?::



Yo creo que si , el hipotetico premio es bastante jugoso.Solo hay que tener claro que hay un pequeña probabilidad de que las cosas no salgan según lo esperado.Si todo va bien para 2015 debería cotizar a 3-4 eu.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Janus, esas ACI las veo una puta mierda.

Las correcciones las profundizan y las alzas apenas las acompañan.

Están comportándose mucho mejor Walter y Alpha.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Prisa a punto de cascar los 0,40 y viene de gap


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El problema con Imtech es que han chorizao, no se han equivocado en una linea de producto ni han sido muy optimistas comprando activos a precio de oro, no, ha sido fraude y robo, y esto es jodidillo por decirlo finamente. Son seres de luz y tal, pero...
> 
> Bestinver tiene un balance con un amplio haber y un pequeño debe, pero entraron a 4 euros previa ampliacion, lo que supuso un gran fallo. Cierto es que tras analizar los problemas acudieron a la ampliacion a buen precio.
> 
> ...



si pero como se cumplan las previsiones de FranR, pollastre (ultimamente desaparecidos )

no hay que olvidar que Exxon bajo más de un 35% (un empresón ) y subir por poder, pueden llevar al sp500 a los 2500....... pero


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, esas ACI las veo una puta mierda.
> 
> Las correcciones las profundizan y las alzas apenas las acompañan.
> 
> Están comportándose mucho mejor Walter y Alpha.



andamos follando en la mina y no tenemos tiempo para manipular la serie de precios. Cuando acabemos el trabajo, nos ponemos a ello.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 16:13 ----------

Tesla se está poniendo bien para meterle 2000 títulos y buscar 30 usd de reward por título.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si pero como se cumplan las previsiones de FranR, pollastre (ultimamente desaparecidos )
> 
> no hay que olvidar que Exxon bajo más de un 35% (un empresón ) y subir por poder, pueden llevar al sp500 a los 2500....... pero



No entiendo lo que quiere decir vmmp29. Lo volvere a leer cuando no tenga a mano la sidra.


----------



## Klendathu (27 Dic 2013)

Hola a todos, les sigo en la sombra por ser un novato y no tener nada que aportar, pero aprendo y me divierto mucho con el hilo, por ello les doy la enhorabuena.

Estaba mirando Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas. y esta semana parece que el mayor vendedor de Bankia es la propia Bankia a través de sus sociedades de valores (los CMD que veran en los graficos), mi pregunta es ....¿Que puede significar esto? ¿Será este el hecho relevante que se comentó la semana pasada?

Saludos


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> andamos follando en la mina y no tenemos tiempo para manipular la serie de precios. Cuando acabemos el trabajo, nos ponemos a ello.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 16:13 ----------
> 
> Tesla se está poniendo bien para meterle 2000 títulos y buscar 30 usd de reward por título.



Pues a 152 la acción a mi no me da para pillar tantas.:o

Ya andamos cambiando los avatares, cada uno a su estilo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

Klendathu dijo:


> Hola a todos, les sigo en la sombra por ser un novato y no tener nada que aportar, pero aprendo y me divierto mucho con el hilo, por ello les doy la enhorabuena.
> 
> Estaba mirando Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas. y esta semana parece que el mayor vendedor de Bankia es la propia Bankia a través de sus sociedades de valores (los CMD que veran en los graficos), mi pregunta es ....¿Que puede significar esto? ¿Será este el hecho relevante que se comentó la semana pasada?
> 
> Saludos



Los inversores minoristas, muchos de ellos 'pillados' en la acción serian una parte.


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2013)

Buenas tardes señores, felices fiestas y semi- rally navideño!!!!

Estoy a cero en posiciones contado...liquidadas las últimas que quedaban...y montoro me mata este año.

Ahora recupero blog y meto un pantallazo de como ha ido este año.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> andamos follando en la mina y no tenemos tiempo para manipular la serie de precios. Cuando acabemos el trabajo, nos ponemos a ello.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 16:13 ----------
> 
> Tesla se está poniendo bien para meterle 2000 títulos y buscar 30 usd de reward por título.




Tesla es un indicador avanzado de lo que le pasa al brent pero al reves.

Si sube Tesla el brent baja, y al reves.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

empiezan a ponerse rojos algunos valores en ibex y otros pierden lo ganado con esfuerzo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Tesla es un indicador avanzado de lo que le pasa al brent pero al reves.
> 
> Si sube Tesla el brent baja, y al reves.



ienso:

Yo creia que avanzaban las caidas de tesla problemas del gobierno usano, el tema de las ayudas y tal...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

bankia-cohete

ahí vaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues a 152 la acción a mi no me da para pillar tantas.:o
> 
> Ya andamos cambiando los avatares, cada uno a su estilo.



Quise decir 200 títulos.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Yo creia que avanzaban las caidas de tesla problemas del gobierno usano, el tema de las ayudas y tal...



Los coches electricos son economicamente posibles en funcion del precio del Brent. A precios actuales no interesa un coche electrico pero cuando el precio del Brent este a 500$, los coches electricos seran el futuro.

El cenit del petroleo fue en el 2005, los problemas de abastecimiento estaran 20 o 30 años después de cenit. Con lo que el precio solo va a subir.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

bueno, tiene pinta de que se jode el rally...


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

cuesta pensar que van a joder en dos días un año magnífico.


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, tiene pinta de que se jode el rally...



Esperemos...acabo de soltar lo último que me quedaba!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

yo mañana veo dia guano para muchos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Dic 2013)

Bankia sigue en modo misil...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

dato de ibex hoy:

antena3 remonta desde minimos del dia un 5,5%
abengoa cae desde maximos del dia un 5,5%


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2013)

En la subasta se están luciendo...99xx


----------



## Tono (27 Dic 2013)

Ya va siendo hora de sacar la conga.
1,19. 
El lunes más.


----------



## davinci (27 Dic 2013)

PRISA se recupera un poco. ¿Buena señal de subida incondicional?


----------



## YanetYellen (27 Dic 2013)

Os estais forrando cabrones,darme algo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Dic 2013)

Ponzi, cada vez que sube un punto Imtech me acojono....


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2013)

vix en verde y arreón final ........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Dic 2013)

Un dia y medio para las cinco cifras. Sera dificil lo admito. Nos hace falta un tonteo usano en los 1850 o si el HONORABLE quisiera hacer el favor entre compra y compra del VLC.

Otro dia mas sdf con sus machacantes 2% arriba. Viva la Potasa. Las IBM en rojo, pero un rojo pasion España.


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de sacar la conga.
> 1,19.
> El lunes más.



Ya estaba yo deseando que saliera la conga. Si hay salida de antiguos pequeños inversores enganchados de aquí no hay que bajarse. Rolleando rolleando que siga la fiesta y si se nubla nos bajamos pero vamos a jugar con el margen que llevamos.

Por cierto, tengan todos unas felices fiestas


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Dic 2013)

He oido conga.... 

Estoy de viaje , con poca cobertura pero la palabra mágica la oigo.

Felices bankias y prospero bankio nuevo glub glub


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Dic 2013)

Esas Anarosas parecen despedir el año en forma!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esas Anarosas parecen despedir el año en forma!



to pa mi, to pa mi. Va a ser difícil que cierren por encima de 7...


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> to pa mi, to pa mi. Va a ser difícil que cierren por encima de 7...




Con 15.000 acciones que lleva usted... Días como estos tienen que ser bonitos.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Dic 2013)

Soy el único que lleva hsol? Pues ahí sube otro 3%

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kuroi (27 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Soy el único que lleva hsol? Pues ahí sube otro 3%
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



No está solo amigo.....


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Remarkable Hobo Nickels Carved from Clad Coins by Paolo Curcio | Colossal

solo para frikis


----------



## egarenc (27 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ponzi, cada vez que sube un punto Imtech me acojono....



Ha querido decir que se alegra, no? 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Dic 2013)

Bankia se vende a s misma en la vuelta al Ibex35 - Noticias sobre Bankia - Noticias sobre Ibex35


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Varias muestras de la sobre-valoración extrema que han alcanzado los mercados usanos

Twitter Now Has A Larger Market Capitalization Than 80% Of All S&P 500 Companies | Zero Hedge

What Could Go Wrong Here? | Zero Hedge

No hace falta saber inglés, los gráficos hablan por sí solos

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Merece la pena leerlo con calma

The Probability Of A Stock Market Crash Is Soaring | Zero Hedge

*The Probability Of A Stock Market Crash Is Soaring
*

While some individual stocks (cough TWTR cough) may have reached irrational bubble territory, the US equity market is undergoing a seemingly 'rational' bubble. However, as John Hussman illustrates in the following chart, *the probability of a stock market crash is growing extremely rapidly*.



Based on the this paper, Hussman simplifies the rational bubble as:

*You only hold one long one more period if expected return is positive - requiring EXTRAGAIN x (1-p) + CRASHLOSS x (p) to be greater than 0.
As John goes on to explain, The diva is already singing, the only question is how long they hold the note...*

Regardless of last week’s slight tapering of the Federal Reserve’s policy of quantitative easing, *speculators appear intent on completing the same bubble pattern that has attended a score of previous financial bubbles in equity markets, commodities, and other assets throughout history and across the globe*.

*The chart below provides some indication of our broader concerns here*. The blue lines indicate the points of similarly overvalued, overbought, overbullish, rising-yield conditions across history (specific definitions and variants of this syndrome can be found in numerous prior weekly comments). Sentiment figures prior to the 1960’s are imputed based on the relationship between sentiment and the extent and volatility of prior market fluctuations, which largely drive that data. Most of the prior instances of this syndrome were not as extreme as at present (for example, valuations are now about 35% above the overvaluation threshold for other instances, overbought conditions are more extended here, and with 58% bulls and only 14% bears, current sentiment is also far more extreme than necessary). So we can certainly tighten up the criteria to exclude some of these instances, but it’s fair to say that present conditions are among the most extreme on record.

This chart also provides some indication of our more recent frustration, as even this variant of “overvalued, overbought, overbullish, rising-yield” conditions emerged as early as February of this year and has appeared several times in the past year without event. *My view remains that this does not likely reflect a permanent change in market dynamics – only a temporary deferral of what we can expect to be quite negative consequences for the market over the completion of this cycle*.



*Narrowing our focus to the present advance, what concerns us isn’t simply the parabolic advance featuring increasingly immediate impulses to buy every dip – which is how we characterize the psychology behind log-periodic bubbles (described by Didier Sornette in Why Markets Crash)*. It’s that this parabola is attended by so many additional and historically regular hallmarks of late-phase speculative advances. Aside from strenuously overvalued, overbought, overbullish, rising-yield conditions, speculators are using record amounts of borrowed money to speculate in equities, with NYSE margin debt now close to 2.5% of GDP. This is a level seen only twice in history, briefly at the 2000 and 2007 market peaks. Margin debt is now at an amount equal to 26% of all commercial and industrial loans in the U.S. banking system. Meanwhile, we are again hearing chatter that the Federal Reserve has placed a “put option” or a “floor” under the stock market. As I observed at the 2007 peak, before the market plunged 55%, “Speculators hoping for a ‘Bernanke put’ to save their assets are likely to discover – too late – that the strike price is way out of the money.”

*The following chart is not a forecast, and certainly not something to be relied upon*. It does, however, provide an indication of how Sornette-type bubbles have ended in numerous speculative episodes in history, in equities, commodities, and other assets, both in the U.S. and abroad. We are already well within the window of a “finite-time singularity” – the endpoint of such a bubble, but it is a feature of parabolas that small changes in the endpoint can significantly change the final value. *The full litany of present conditions could almost be drawn from a textbook of pre-crash speculative advances*. We observe the lowest bearish sentiment in over a quarter century, speculation in equities using record levels of margin debt, depressed mutual fund cash levels, heavy initial public offerings of stock, record issuance of low-grade “covenant lite” debt, strikingly rich valuations on a wide range of measures that closely correlate with subsequent market returns, faith that the Fed has put a “floor” under the market (oddly the same faith that investors relied on in 2007), and *the proliferation of “this time is different” adjustments to historically reliable investment measures*.



Even at 1818 on the S&P 500, we have to allow for the possibility that speculators have not entirely had their fill. In my view, the proper response is to maintain a historically-informed discipline, but with limited concessions (very small call option positions have a useful contingent profile) to at least reduce the temptation to capitulate out of undisciplined, price-driven frustration. Regardless of whether the market maintains its fidelity to a “log-periodic bubble,” we’ll continue to align our position with the expected return/risk profile as it shifts over time. That said, the “increasingly immediate impulses to buy every dip” that characterize market bubbles have now become so urgent that we have to allow for these waves to compress to a near-vertical finale.

*The present log-periodic bubble suggests that this speculative frenzy may very well have less than 5% to run between current levels and the third market collapse in just over a decade.

As I advised in 2008 just before the market collapsed, be very alert to increasing volatility at 10-minute intervals.*


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Dic 2013)

Que decía antes sargento de las ACI ? :rolleye: ::


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que decía antes sargento de las ACI ? :rolleye: ::



Déjale, no tiene ni puta idea de la bolsa.::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ha querido decir que se alegra, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Me alegraré cuando las lleve en cartera dentro de 2 meses si todo va bien con ella entonces y el OoM sigue recomendandolas....:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que decía antes sargento de las ACI ? :rolleye: ::



Te lo confirmo, tiene peor movimiento relativo a las Walter y ACI.

Mientras las otras han tenido buen ciclo de rebote, la ACI siguen peor.

El Sector del Carbon usano está jugando a una especie de LastManStanding y ANR es la que tiene dinero para aguantar casi 2 años más.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Déjale, no tiene ni puta idea de la bolsa.::



Desde 4,05 que las llevo, estoy por promediar al alza mira tú. Ya sabes que es un tren que no me quiero perder aunque ya tengo malas experiencias con él, como también puede que recuerdes con las puñeteras anarrosas...


----------



## YanetYellen (27 Dic 2013)




----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Dic 2013)

Puto ANR va directo a por los 7,31, si no es hoy sera a la siguiente sesion antes de irse abajo otra vez.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te lo confirmo, tiene peor movimiento relativo a las Walter y ACI.
> 
> Mientras las otras han tenido buen ciclo de rebote, la ACI siguen peor.
> 
> El Sector del Carbon usano está jugando a una especie de LastManStanding y ANR es la que tiene dinero para aguantar casi 2 años más.



Hombre, no me la infravalores de esa manera que de memoria te digo que en el último informe tenían 1500 millones de cash y estaba OK ( Ponzi dixit ). Esta semana pasada ANR un día cayó un 3 y pico % y ACI no perdió nada ( cerró a 4,30 ) osea que no siempre es como dices. Edito: fué el 20 de diciembre, verás que ANR perdió y ACI no.

Sí es cierto que tiene unas variaciones más bruscas, tanto ANR como Walter, pero es que ya tuve malas esperiencias con ellas en el pasado y no quiero tanta volatilidad. 

Cuando te subes a alguna by the way ?


----------



## egarenc (27 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me alegraré cuando las lleve en cartera dentro de 2 meses si todo va bien con ella entonces y el OoM sigue recomendandolas....:rolleye:



jojo, olvidé que ayer precisamente hablabamos de lo de los 2 meses, ahora lo entiendo.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hombre, no me la infravalores de esa manera que de memoria te digo que en el último informe tenían 1500 millones de cash y estaba OK ( Ponzi dixit ). Esta semana pasada ANR un día cayó un 3 y pico % y ACI no perdió nada ( cerró a 4,30 ) osea que no siempre es como dices.
> 
> Sí es cierto que tiene unas variaciones más bruscas, tanto ANR como Walter, pero es que ya tuve malas esperiencias con ellas en el pasado y no quiero tanta volatilidad.
> 
> Cuando te subes a alguna by the way ?



No me entiendas mal, no la desprecio.

Objetivamente es la que menos ha subido de las 3.

¿cuándo me subo?, uuuuuffff con el SP a punto de darse una toña ..... 

Cuando toque, entraré en ANR.

Suerte


----------



## inversobres (27 Dic 2013)

Chinito... llegara, no sabes de lo que es capaz este pais y el indice. Cerraran el ibex elegantemente en los 10k, con dos subidas mediocres.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2013)

Es cierto que el SP no va a subir hasta el infinito porque necesitan materializarse las plusvis y hay tantas que necesitarán vender y mucho. Hay que esperar un techo relevante para semejante distribución.

Es cierto también que veo techos claros en Zillow,Yelp, Pandora, Linkedin, .....

---------- Post added 27-dic-2013 at 21:10 ----------

Habría que tener cuidado con JC Penney. Primer velón rojo, hay que salir corriendo de los largos y lanzar con fuerza muchos cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Dic 2013)

el ibex esta haciendo un triangulo de distribucion , techo en 1050-10150 aprox , el gap 9450 se cerrara y luego tendremos pullback hacia la alcista 9900 , luego 8600-8500 es el analisis TECNICO milagroso :rolleye:

esas franziskaner naturtrub


----------



## alimon (27 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta haciendo un triangulo de distribucion , techo en 1050-10150 aprox , el gap 9450 se cerrara y luego tendremos pullback hacia la alcista 9900 , luego 8600-8500 es el analisis TECNICO milagroso :rolleye:
> 
> esas franziskaner naturtrub



Bebe Usted Franziskaner y no Paulaner?? :no::no::no:

Definitivamente se me ha caido un mito.

En lo del Ibex estoy medio de acuerdo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Dic 2013)

paulanerd es un pelin mejor , pero lonchafinismo obliga :no:

estuve abasteciendome de alcohol en el carreful y cuando voy a pagar veo que el que estaba delante mio llevaba cusqueñas :ouch:


----------



## chameleon (27 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> paulanerd es un pelin mejor , pero lonchafinismo obliga :no:
> 
> estuve abasteciendome de alcohol en el carreful y cuando voy a pagar veo que el que estaba delante mio llevaba cusqueñas :ouch:



un poquillo mas abajo diria yo, 7900, hasta ese gap invisible en diario hehe


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2013)

Valar morghulis.

US Generic Govt 10 Year Yield 3%


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Valar morghulis.
> 
> US Generic Govt 10 Year Yield 3%





Todos los hombres deben morir en Alto Valyrio


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

hay que estar preparad@s shurs 

[YOUTUBE]oH2NahLjx-Y[/YOUTUBE]


respecto el bono a 10 usano :S :S :baba:


----------



## Chila (28 Dic 2013)

Yo estoy en ACI, disfrutando por ahora.
Y agradecido a Janus, por ahora también.

Por cierto, ¿muchos operáis con CFDs?
¿qué inconvenientes presentan respecto a las acciones?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo estoy en ACI, disfrutando por ahora.
> Y agradecido a Janus, por ahora también.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿muchos operáis con CFDs?
> ¿qué inconvenientes presentan respecto a las acciones?



El apalancamiento. Te puede dejar las garantías temblando. Y si es un chicharro y tiene un movimiento fuerte e inesperado, tienes un pandoro full-time


----------



## peseteuro (28 Dic 2013)

fuqi dijo:


> wow, chicos, ¿Conoces a este sitio web? declaran que venden el precio más bajo y la mejor calidad, si alguien vende más bajo que ellos, van a devolvernos el dinero. ¿es cierto? ¿en serio? ver: S4 N9500 5.0 pulgadas





Wow tio !!!! Alucinante SPAM !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

No hay nada como el olor a reporte por las mañanas....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## decloban (28 Dic 2013)

Bueno señores os dejo un tráiler de una buena película para ver este fin de semana y que no se haga tan dura la espera de la apertura de los mercados.

[YOUTUBE]72RqpItxd8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Dic 2013)

Posible OPA a TimoF por DT, sobre los 18€Accion. 
Se comenta por twitter.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Ya era hora... es un rumor que muchos sabíamos y ya estaba tardando en materializarse...



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Posible OPA a TimoF por DT, sobre los 18€Accion.
> Se comenta por twitter.


----------



## decloban (28 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Posible OPA a TimoF por DT, sobre los 18€Accion.
> Se comenta por twitter.



Creo que lo ha entendido al revés, posible OPA a DT por Timo además de BBVA a Deutsche Bank


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Posible OPA a TimoF por DT, sobre los 18€Accion.
> Se comenta por twitter.



En Alemania tendrían problemas de competencia además de que Merkel no dejaría que las telecomunicaciones caigan en mano de los monos y vagos del sur.

A TimoF sí que le interesa porque va a hacer cómo hizo hace unos años Botín. TimoF necesita diversificar geográficamente sus ingresos y net income porque Brasil es lo suficiente toro como para dejar a la empresa temblando para que sea "jalada" por un buen oso global.

Así, que ya saben los TimoFs, es probable que un día se amanece con eleconomista.es anunciando la locura de deuda en la que se mete TimoF para ganar tamaño en mercados maduros. Ya lo hizo en su día con O2 y por solo 12MM euros estuvo sobre 2 años penalizada en bolsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

janus DT compra a Timo.... 

Me largan DEFCON 1!!!!!


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> janus DT compra a Timo....



Sí. 
Sí.
Claro que sí.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> janus DT compra a Timo....
> 
> Me largan DEFCON 1!!!!!



Los defconianos_one estamos de concentración, tenemos hueco para ti pero date prisa que nos metemos rápido en overbooking.

[YOUTUBE]spsDPnmBmdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

Me he enterao que tito Janus da de comer a Tito Botas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

Say what? Tell us more!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 12:38 ----------

Por cierto, esta muy bien el polinomia "sentinas del regimen"

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

bill gates compra el 0.5% de telefonica a 18.45


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me he enterao que tito Janus da de comer a Tito Botas :XX::XX::XX:



TODOS damos de comer al botas.

Cuando pagas con tu tarjeta en un TPV santander, ya le estás dando pasta.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Say what? Tell us more!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II
> 
> ...



Yo también quiero saber.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

y paga en bitcoins de chocolate


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> TODOS damos de comer al botas.
> 
> Cuando pagas con tu tarjeta en un TPV santander, ya le estás dando pasta.



bro, yo no pago con tarjeta.

Soy tocatejista de forma y fondo, de los del billetaco.


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> bro, yo no pago con tarjeta.
> 
> Soy tocatejista de forma y fondo, de los del billetaco.



No cuela esa inocentada.....Curratelo mas.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No cuela esa inocentada.....Curratelo mas.



hostia, acabo de ver la AMEX .... ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> hay que estar preparad@s shurs
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oH2NahLjx-Y[/YOUTUBE]



Joder Mon.... eso tiene bastante peligro. En caso de holocausto zombie las navajas suizas valdrán más que las onzas de oro, voy a hacer un pedido de inmediato ::

Ten en cuenta que un corte con una de esas latas acabará en tétanos o cualquier otro tipo de infección y no tendrás acceso a antibióticos ::


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder Mon.... eso tiene bastante peligro. En caso de holocausto zombie las navajas suizas valdrán más que las onzas de oro, voy a hacer un pedido de inmediato ::
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un corte con una de esas latas acabará en tétanos o cualquier otro tipo de infección y no tendrás acceso a antibióticos ::



Reve, muy pocos sobrevivirán y menos aún estarán en pie pasado 1 año.

El entrenamiento previo es vital y quién no sea capaz de abrir esa lata en un pis pas y sin riesgo, merece ser devorado por las ratas zombificadas


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

en el lidl, las latas de atún vienen del pacífico







zonas 61-71


creo que lo digo todo. y el pescado congelado almirall, parte de ello


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Reve, muy pocos sobrevivirán y menos aún estarán en pie pasado 1 año.
> 
> El entrenamiento previo es vital y quién no sea capaz de abrir esa lata en un pis pas y sin riesgo, merece ser devorado por las ratas zombificadas



Ceska Zbrojovka, le puedes cambiar el cañón para disparar 9mm o 22.


----------



## kemado (28 Dic 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Wow tio !!!! Alucinante SPAM !!!



ademas de no aparecer la palabra Sansung en nigùn sitio...inocho:


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder Mon.... eso tiene bastante peligro. En caso de holocausto zombie las navajas suizas valdrán más que las onzas de oro, voy a hacer un pedido de inmediato ::
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un corte con una de esas latas acabará en tétanos o cualquier otro tipo de infección y no tendrás acceso a antibióticos ::



Ummm ... veo negocio ienso:

Oferta!!!!!!
Cada 6 latunes 1 caja caducada de antibióticos
por 24 latunes, las 4 cajas de rigor + 1 piedra abrelatas

******
Si algún día ven esta oferta en su súper preferido :8: contacten por privado con Bertok, él les indicará qué hacer :


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Reve, muy pocos sobrevivirán y menos aún estarán en pie pasado 1 año.
> 
> El entrenamiento previo es vital y quién no sea capaz de abrir esa lata en un pis pas y sin riesgo, merece ser devorado por las ratas zombificadas



te cito para subirlo el año que viene y hacer recuento de los que todavía estamos en pie y cuantos han caído en la batalla. 

¿ratas zombificadas? ::


----------



## Namreir (28 Dic 2013)

El Ibex se va a los 11.500-12.000 en 2014

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Dic 2013)

Alguien tiene alguna info interesante sobre Codere? Abstenerse Depechianos.

Esta en un proceso de caida libre que podria ser interesante siguiendo los criterios de Paramés. 

Ponzi, que nos puedes decir?
Alguien tiene info dd la situacion real de esta empresa?


----------



## Namreir (28 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna info interesante sobre Codere? Abstenerse Depechianos.
> 
> Esta en un proceso de caida libre que podria ser interesante siguiendo los criterios de Paramés.
> 
> ...



Todavia sigue cotizando? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> El Ibex se va a los 11.500-12.000 en 2014
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Eso parece astrologia.

Por que no interpolais con una conica, una cubica, splines, logaritmos, tangentes hiperbolicos .......?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Lo que sí sé, es que hay que cerrar el gap que tenemos antes de nuevos máximos.

Y a ver si justo cuando vamos a cerrarlo y rebotar en los 9000-9100 para ir a los 11.000 como piensan muchos, peta el SP500 por fin un 10-20% (que tampoco es mucho visto los visto) y nos jode los planes

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 08:01 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Eso parece astrologia.
> 
> Por que no interpolais con una conica, una cubica, splines, logaritmos, tangentes hiperbolicos .......?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk






Será astrología, pero mira tú ¡qué casualidad!:

Copio pego del post de Illescas en el subforo:







Para la caída en el 61,8 de Fibo.
Como podemos ver, el precio con bandas nos dice que podemos entrar, y que ha roto la tendencia de bajada. 











Además VIGIA y KONCORDE diarios dan compra. Y el Astro en breve en positivo. Vamos a comprar Maripuri que esto vaparribaaaaaa



Pero como señalas, la última vela no pinta nada bien, es una puta lápida en zona de resistencia. Y el estocástico con bandas está en máximos (aunque podría pasarlo y subir)

Así que como tenía tiempo mientras se asa el codillo y es el día de los inocentes, me he puesto "mode cuidata on" y he empezado a pensar en pillar a gente y a hacer hijoputeces, y lo haría así:








Los nuevos pillados, vayan rellenando el hueco en la elipse vacía, por favor. Tal como pasó en el anterior rebote. 

Hasta que no supere por bastante los máximos de ayer, ni un duro aquí. Me gustaría que hicieses reseña a esto en el blog si te parece oportuno, para que la gente no se pille. Si quieres o compartes mi opinión.

Saludos cuidador si me lees!


----------



## Namreir (28 Dic 2013)

Yo me fio mas de la política monetaria, me cambie a banca y constructoras durante este año,  el entorno euro es enormemente deflacionario y necesitan contrarrestarlo. 

Desde hace decadas lo unico que saben hacer es manipular el mercado de bonos y las cotizaciones bursatiles, lo van a inflar como si no hubiese mañana. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 15:06 ----------

Ane, profecias autocumplidas, esa es mi explicacion, os leo con enorme curiosidad.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

quiero decir, que los grandes manejan el mercado a su antojo, cuando quieran tirarlo lo harán.

es algo parecido a los cuidadores de chicharros y no tan chicharros, hacen lo que quieren y te ponen las trampas que quieren para ver si picas.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 08:30 ----------

te has metido en banca y constructoras?

inocentada?
Precio de viviendas continuará en aumento en los próximos años - Correo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

Amooooo!!!??


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## egarenc (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amooooo!!!??
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amooooo!!!??
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



el 10% de las almejas cerradas. o sea, muertas. y se las sacan?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wDFgtb0by4E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZZvkuVlQN44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 10% de las almejas cerradas. o sea, muertas. y se las sacan?



De mueltas nada, todas y cada una engullidas ;-)

Mae mia taj-ón

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> te cito para subirlo el año que viene y hacer recuento de los que todavía estamos en pie y cuantos han caído en la batalla.
> 
> ¿ratas zombificadas? ::



Tengo una legión preparadas para el ataque :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 17:25 ----------

para pasar un ratillo

[YOUTUBE]aa1vWU5hJRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amooooo!!!??
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Quillo, ese mantel sabe a cuéntame ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quillo, ese mantel sabe a cuéntame ::



Mantel malagueño güeno de papel! lleno ya de manchas de aceite, vino y ron! que bien se lo pasa uno con los amigos de siempre!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en el lidl, las latas de atún vienen del pacífico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo al respecto y el problema no es que las del lidl vengan de esas zonas, el problema gordo es que lidl es la única que tiene la delicadeza de informar de las zonas FAO de captura, el resto simplemente no dicen nada al respecto, ya se las apañaron para que aquí en hispañistan no sea obligatorio indicarlo. De todas formas, y hablo de memoria,creo que las del lidl no eran esas zonas en pleno meollo sino que eran otras zonas "cercanas". Es q estoy con el móvil y no encuentro el hilo


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

se lo digo yo que acabo de no comprar lata esta mañana en el LIDL.

link:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...astre-nuclear-de-fukushima-xvii-123.html#1224


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Porque no dejamos vuestras mierdas de fin de semana a parte ??? Tenemos una OPA de DT a TF a 18€ y vosotros hablando de vuestras mierdas... cada vez entiendo menos este hilo. Normal que el maestro aparezca poco por aquí...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> se lo digo yo que acabo de no comprar lata esta mañana en el LIDL.
> 
> link:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...astre-nuclear-de-fukushima-xvii-123.html#1224



Yo que tenia previsto llenar la despensa con 200 eu en latas (son las monedas de cambio del futuro)...Luego ya para días especiales algún botecillo de la marca consorcio..Las del lidl por calidad-precio parecian las mas competitivas.Que marca se supone que podemos comprar?


----------



## egarenc (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> se lo digo yo que acabo de no comprar lata esta mañana en el LIDL.
> 
> link:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...astre-nuclear-de-fukushima-xvii-123.html#1224



aqui lo importante es saber de donde vienen las del Mercadona


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Porque no dejamos vuestras mierdas de fin de semana a parte ??? Tenemos una OPA de DT a TF a 18€ y vosotros hablando de vuestras mierdas... cada vez entiendo menos este hilo. Normal que el maestro aparezca poco por aquí...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Porque no dejamos vuestras mierdas de fin de semana a parte ??? Tenemos una OPA de DT a TF a 18€ y vosotros hablando de vuestras mierdas... cada vez entiendo menos este hilo. Normal que el maestro aparezca poco por aquí...



1. porque es fin de semana
2. aparte es junto no a parte 
3. inocente
4. :XX:


----------



## FranR (28 Dic 2013)

Mire ustec:

Aquí nos gustan los coshes y las almejas, aparte de la bolsa








Hablando de bolsa desde mi punto de vista, y de TEf (alias matilde) en particular.


Tef: Puede quedarle UN POCO de tirón al alza segun los IF, tiraría del ibex junto con Iberdrola e Inditex.

La banca está algo más al límite en los indicadores.

Por lo que por mi parte sería factible una reacción positiva del valor (TEF) a corto plazo. (Ibex tope en 9940 primera resistencia y 10.050 la segunda).

El movimiento natural del IBEX sería volver a los 94xx, comenzando el giro en pocas sesiones. En ese momento tendrá que resolver la figura "tésnica" y darnos un nuevo recorrido a medio ¿Pa donde? NPI...cuando se acerque el momento daré mi versión de los hechos.

Resumen: Tef puede tener un pequeño tirón adicional al alza, pero parece (según mis indicadores) que los que sabían de que iba esto ya están subidos desde más abajo, asegurando unas buenas plusvis que llevan acumuladas. 

Si, soy bajista, lo confieso!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

malditas inocentadas!
Un obispo dice que el matrimonio gay provoca "un aumento de hijos con perturbaciones" - Público.es




ah no! espera! que es de verdad, que la carta es de ayer:
Carta del obispo de Segorbe-Castellón sobre la familiaEcclesia Digital


por favor que alguien habrá el hilo, que yo no puedo más


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Porque no dejamos vuestras mierdas de fin de semana a parte ??? Tenemos una OPA de DT a TF a 18€ y vosotros hablando de vuestras mierdas... cada vez entiendo menos este hilo. Normal que el maestro aparezca poco por aquí...



Eso no es creíble, ni tienen la pasta ni nadie se la va a prestar con el endeudamiento actual.Viendo los per del sector desde luego timof esta cotizando muy barata, tiene todas las papeletas para salir fortalecida de Alemania e italia .Ahora mismo no se me ocurre otro bluechip con una facturación de mas de 60000 mill que cotice a estos precios.Igual esta semana hago otra incursión por la teleco.Si ni Villalonga ni Alierta han sido capaces de cargarse Tef es que esta a prueba de bombas


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Ya decía yo que el economista.es y el mundotoday.com no decían nada... es la única prensa económica que sigo...


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es creíble, ni tienen la pasta ni nadie se la va a prestar con el endeudamiento actual.Viendo los per del sector desde luego timof esta cotizando muy barata, tiene todas las papeletas para salir fortalecida de Alemania e italia .Ahora mismo no se me ocurre otro bluechip con una facturación de mas de 60000 mill que cotice a estos precios.Igual esta semana hago otra incursión por la teleco.Si ni Villalonga ni Alierta han sido capaces de cargarse Tef es que esta a prueba de bombas



No lo va a ser pero si lo hicieran el idiota de RameroJoy tendria que ceder porque si no le cerrarian el grifo de la deuda y le llevarian por delante. En esa nos ha metido el burro este.


----------



## @@strom (28 Dic 2013)

Tubacex está cogiendo buena pinta, además se que a Ponzi le gusta....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Soy el único gilipollas que no vendio mis TEF de 9.80 a 13 cuando las vendio el janus ese... y mira que me cae mal el janus, pero es el único tio que me cae mal y me hace ganar pasta... como le llaman a esto dejavu ???


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Tubacex está cogiendo buena pinta, además se que a Ponzi le gusta....



Ahora mismo apenas son rentables pero si miramos los roces hisoricos a poco que se incrementen la cifra de negocios la rentabilidad puede subir al15%-20% , no esta nada mal.En general tubacex esta muy bien gestionada y con un posicionamiento a nivel global de líder solo que el negocio es el que es, dependes demasiado de factores externos y del momento del ciclo.Para el año que viene tiene previsto abrir una fabrica en Santander...al fin el puerto va a servir para algo mas que para traer guiris


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Soy el único gilipollas que no vendio mis TEF de 9.80 a 13 cuando las vendio el janus ese... y mira que me cae mal el janus, pero es el único tio que me cae mal y me hace ganar pasta... como le llaman a esto dejavu ???



cinismo

se llama cinismo

::


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Pues yo creo que es un antónimo como una casa...



ane agurain dijo:


> cinismo
> 
> se llama cinismo
> 
> ::


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mire ustec:
> 
> Aquí nos gustan los coshes y las almejas, aparte de la bolsa
> 
> ...



Mas matao. 
Coincido contigo en Iberdrola, de la que voy cargado, pero esperaba una corrección a la baja en Inditex. Para mí que ha tocado techo y estará lateral una buena temporada.
Ayer me vencieron los depósitos a plazo y por primera vez en mi vida he decidido romper mi proporción de ahorro 50% renta fija/50% renta variable. El motivo, que también por primera vez desde que tengo ahorros, los intereses de un depósito a plazo no superan la inflación. Había decidido meter todo a ITX pese a que está en máximos ya que su dividendo es lo mismo que cualquier plazo fijo y es un valor 'seguro'. 
La cuestión es que si sigue subiendo se me escapa el tren... maldito el devenir de las gacelas.

Las almejas... 

En mi pueblo, un día el cura en el sermón se puso a predicar:

- Le ruego a los jóvenes que no sean tan obscenos en público y que respeten a sus novias. No las besen en la boca, bésenlas en la mejilla...

Y un amigo mío, que es más bruto que un saco de martillos, se puso a gritar:

- Eso, eso, en la almejilla, en la almejilla...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Pues menos mal que el cura no dijo :

¿en que se parece una mujer a una almeja?
En que cuando se calientan se abren





Tono dijo:


> En mi pueblo, un día el cura en el sermón se puso a predicar:
> 
> - Le ruego a los jóvenes que no sean tan obscenos en público y que respeten a sus novias. No las besen en la boca, bésenlas en la mejilla...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es un antónimo como una casa...



Pues yo creo, por su estilo literario y la cultura que demuestra, que es un Troll y tiene rima asonante con patada en los huevos y te vas a tomar por culo pal ignore.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna info interesante sobre Codere? Abstenerse Depechianos.
> 
> Esta en un proceso de caida libre que podria ser interesante siguiendo los criterios de Paramés.
> 
> ...



El negocio no es malo, pero tiene unos gestores pésimos no lo siguiente...

http://www.codere.com/principales-magnitudes/

Ya no es que estén endeudamos por 1000 mill es que se han metido a unos tipos de interés que simplemente son una locura...creo que tenían bonos al 8%-10%.

Llegados a este punto solo les queda hacer una ampliación por 400-600 mill, por eso la acción esta en mínimos, apenas capitaliza por 40 mill y eso que tienen un EBITDA de 300 mill.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Bueno, me voy a la guardería, que aquí no entendéis mi sentido del humor... puto tanqueray de garrafón... lo siento si he ofendido a alguien. No soy ningún troll, siempre he cantado mis operaciones con numero de títulos / cotización 30-60 minutos después de realizarlas. He ganado mucha pasta este año gracias a mucha gente de este hilo.


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Bueno, me voy a la guardería, que aquí no entendéis mi sentido del humor... puto tanqueray de garrafón... lo siento si he ofendido a alguien. *¬* *(*No soy ningún troll, siempre he cantado mis operaciones con numero de títulos / cotización 30-60 minutos después de realizarlas. He ganado mucha pasta este año gracias a mucha gente de este hilo.)



más mejón asín ienso:


----------



## Dotierr (28 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna info interesante sobre Codere? Abstenerse Depechianos.
> 
> Esta en un proceso de caida libre que podria ser interesante siguiendo los criterios de Paramés.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes info (leyendo más abajo) sobre su situación:

El blog de Laura Guillot: Viernes 13: Eurovegas se esfuma y Codere se desploma en bolsa. Nadie da un euro por invertir aquí, pudiendo hacerlo en Japón con la perspectiva d unos Juegos Olímpicos para 2020 y la legalización del juego!


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Tesla Motors, Inc. (TSLA) might become an acquisition target in 2014, if media reports are to be believed. According to market speculation, one of the “Big Three" Detroit automakers may purchase the electric carmaker. One veteran trader reportedly said that General Motors Company (GM) might acquire Tesla in 2014.

However, the news remains mere speculation as none of the automakers have clarified these rumors. In fact, it is yet to be confirmed whether Tesla CEO Elon Musk is willing to sell the company. Moreover, the high valuation of Tesla is likely to prove a hitch.

However, the acquisition of Tesla can be a good strategic move for General Motors. While the latter is one of the largest automakers in the world, it has not been very successful in terms of selling electric cars. General Motors’ Chevy Volt had sales volume of less than 19,000 units in the first 10 months of 2013. This implies a year-over-year decline of 3%. Moreover, the car has been experiencing fire-related problems.

Meanwhile, Tesla’s Model S car has been immensely popular. In fact, the demand for the car exceeds supply despite no advertising by the company. On the other hand, both General Motors and Ford Motor Co. (F), the manufacturer of Ford Focus Electric vehicles, spend significant amounts on discounts to attract buyers. Yet, Ford’s electric car has monthly sales volume of less than 200 units.

Tesla currently has a Zacks Rank #4 (Sell), while General Motors carries a Zacks Rank #3 (Hold). However, a better-ranked stock in the automobile market worth considering is Honda Motor Co., Ltd. (HMC), carrying a Zacks Rank #2 (Buy).


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

Que no se vaya nadie mas del hilo, cuanto menos gente hay menos gracia tiene.Lo divertido es que cada uno tenga su opinion


----------



## Gratidianus (28 Dic 2013)

"Donde todos piensan igual, nadie piensa mucho."


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

El mejor editor de gráficos que he visto. Tiene todo cargado y se ve de puta madre en directo.

https://www.tradingview.com/e/?symbol=NYSE:ACI


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Bueno, me voy a la guardería, que aquí no entendéis mi sentido del humor... puto tanqueray de garrafón... lo siento si he ofendido a alguien. No soy ningún troll, siempre he cantado mis operaciones con numero de títulos / cotización 30-60 minutos después de realizarlas. He ganado mucha pasta este año gracias a mucha gente de este hilo.



Se puede tener mucho sentido del humor sin ser ofensivo. 
También se puede beber y no ser maleducado.
Incluso se pueden cantar las operaciones y ser un troll.

Por mi parte acepto sus disculpas si usted acepta que escriba mis mierdas del fin de semana. 
Siento no pensar siempre en el dinero, como mucha gente estupenda del hilo que también comenta sus insulsas aficiones. Párese a pensar que a lo mejor ese buen rollo es lo que anima a la gente a dar consejos con la mejor voluntad para esas inversiones con las que dice que ha ganado dinero. 

Pirata ¿qué es lo que hay debajo de los pimientos? ¿rape?


----------



## Arrebonico (28 Dic 2013)

Gratidianus dijo:


> "Donde todos piensan igual, nadie piensa mucho."



O dicho de otro modo:

_Pensamiento grupal, es decir, falta de pensamiento._

Es decir, la inteligencia grupal es inversamente proporcional al número de integrantes del grupo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Ufff... como te lo explico... vete al post de esta mañana donde se canta la OPA a TEF de 18... Imagina que yo SE QUE ES UNA INOCENTADA y a partir de ahí, lee mis posts.




Tono dijo:


> Se puede tener mucho sentido del humor sin ser ofensivo.
> También se puede beber y no ser maleducado.
> Incluso se pueden cantar las operaciones y ser un troll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Disculpad si a alguno no le interesan estos temas. A mí me apasionan y esta sí que es una noticia que puede cambiar muchas cosas, entre otras alejar la teoría del todo incluyendo una nueva fuerza fundamental.

BaBar observa a 3 sigmas la primera señal de un fotón oscuro con 8,93 GeV | La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mire ustec:
> 
> Aquí nos gustan los coshes y las almejas, aparte de la bolsa
> 
> ...



Ganar dinero en el lado bajista es como perder la virginidad. Una vez que lo pruebas se le coge el gustillo que no veas. A mi personalmente me produce más satisfacción. Supongo que va innato en la personalidad de cada uno.

Este año nos han dado de ostias hasta en el carné de identidad, pero no nos rendimos. Parafraseando a Viggo Mortensen en el final de Alatriste.
"Esto es un tercio español"


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Se puede tener mucho sentido del humor sin ser ofensivo.
> También se puede beber y no ser maleducado.
> Incluso se pueden cantar las operaciones y ser un troll.
> 
> ...




A mi me parece una rebaná de pan, el lonchafinismo


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> A mi me parece una rebaná de pan, el lonchafinismo



Parece pollo del malo. Queremos de saber ...

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 21:25 ----------




Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ganar dinero en el lado bajista es como perder la virginidad. Una vez que lo pruebas se le coge el gustillo que no veas. A mi personalmente me produce más satisfacción. Supongo que va innato en la personalidad de cada uno.
> 
> Este año nos han dado de ostias hasta en el carné de identidad, pero no nos rendimos. Parafraseando a Viggo Mortensen en final de Alatriste.
> "Esto es un tercio español"



Entonces soy mas puta que las gallinas ...


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> A mi me parece una rebaná de pan, el lonchafinismo



¿pan? en el sur no saben lo que es eso.
En el verano estuve en Huelva donde comí los mejores Ibéricos de mi vida en una bodega de Bollullos del Condado, servidos con la porquería esa que llaman pan (a la izquierda de la foto) y que estropea el mejor plato.
¿cómo coño se rebaña la salsa de algo con eso?


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Parece pollo del malo. Queremos de saber ...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 21:25 ----------
> 
> ...



apuesto por tortita de camarones :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

esto es rape


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿pan? en el sur no saben lo que es eso.
> En el verano estuve en Huelva donde comí los mejores Ibéricos de mi vida en una bodega de Bollullos del Condado, servidos con la porquería esa que llaman pan (a la izquierda de la foto) y que estropea el mejor plato.
> ¿cómo coño se rebaña la salsa de algo con eso?



No venga por Barcelona, es la misma basura. Que recuerdos el pan de centeno gallego.... que bien se come en su tierra.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

y esto una factura típica de bilbao


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No venga por Barcelona, es la misma basura. Que recuerdos el pan de centeno gallego.... que bien se come en su tierra.



Ya te digo, otra cosa no pero comer....
Calla, esa butifarra con pan de baguette es asquerosa.

Ane, rape es esto, con su cama de patatas y su salsa de ajada. En las Rías Baixas y con albariño, para morirse.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

es que le ponen pimentón a todo ustedes. a mí, marinado o plancha o brochetita (en lo viejo de SS por 5 euritos tienes deliciosa)

pero vamos, que no le voy a dar rejo x pulpo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y esto una factura típica de bilbao



Vaya robo!!! Ni bankia con las preferentes


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

al parecer Statoil paraliza el mayor pozo que tiene

un derrame de crudo y evacuación de la planta

alguno está metido en él?


----------



## Tono (28 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vaya robo!!! Ni bankia con las preferentes



En el resto no me meto, pero a mí me cobran eso por el agua mineral y llamo a la guardia civil.
(no para denunciar, si no para que me sujeten antes de meter la cabeza del dueño del local en la parrilla)


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que le ponen pimentón a todo ustedes. a mí, marinado o plancha o brochetita (en lo viejo de SS por 5 euritos tienes deliciosa)
> 
> pero vamos, que no le voy a dar rejo x pulpo



El pimenton da mucho juego...:Un ej Patatas con mayonesa y pimenton Pirata menudo cocinero estas hecho...Sabes de algun tinto andaluz que merezca la pena??Con los extremeños me lleve una grata sorpresa


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

pues el agua mineral es el precio por aquí, es lo que menos me llama la atención, en serio.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2013 at 14:56 ----------

Podemos hacer una quedada, tienen menús de grupos 
Resturante Mugarra 94 423 39 14

y si hay alguno de baldebebas, también hay carta ;D


al café 4,5euros ya invita bertok


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)




----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

Busque otro sitio para la quedada, no he visto carne en la carta....

Es un buen palo el de la cuenta que ha puesto, Ane.

En Madrid y Barcelona esta funcionamdo muy bien el clubkviar, tienes restaurantes muy interesantes donde te hacen un 30% sobre la cuenta.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

Joer con los de bilbao alli atais los perros con.longanizas...con eso en Madrid de tapeo comen todos los del hilo


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Restaruante Antón! Hay hice mi primera comunión! Cuantos recuerdos de mi reloj calculadora! 



Por cierto 25 euros por un Luis Cañas reserva es más caro que una operación de apendicitis en USA.

La anterior era para 3 personas. Pero sí. Con estos precios y el euskera mantenemos a la población inmigrante lejos de aquí para que no nos quiten el trabajo 




> Joer con los de bilbao alli atais los perros con.longanizas...con eso en Madrid de tapeo das de comer a todo el hilo




También me gusta el Indalo en Alcalá y los amigos y enemigos en Ascao :d


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Para que te crees que son las gaseosas...



ane agurain dijo:


> 25 euros por un Luis Cañas reserva es más caro que una operación de apendicitis en USA.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Para que te crees que son las gaseosas...



cierto cierto

y el vino de año para lavarse las manos del marisco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pirata ¿qué es lo que hay debajo de los pimientos? ¿rape?




Atún-atún

ahora copichuelas...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Restaruante Antón! Hay hice mi primera comunión! Cuantos recuerdos de mi reloj calculadora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ciudad lineal hay otro bastabte majo....q es donde estoy ahora  mira que tapitas nos gastamos en la capi


----------



## egarenc (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


>



diooooosssss! sois seres de la luz, no me digas que esos precios son normales?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

Canutillos con natillas?????? :: me encuentro.... de botellón LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

Ponzi yo al menos no veo los archivos que subes...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi yo al menos no veo los archivos que subes...



Yo tampoco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi yo al menos no veo los archivos que subes...



Clear example of lack of knowledge....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

Estoy leyendo las recomendaciones del IBEX para 2014... dicen que suba un 17% hasta 11,700

y a la que ven mayor % es arcelor con un 12-15%


pero vamos a ver, si la que mejor porcentaje da es un 12%, cómo va a subir un 17%???









Rally de Navidad. Las Bolsas acaban el año con un nuevo tramo alcista a nuevos máximos anuales, o muy cerca de ellos, en los índices europeos y norteamericanos. El “rally de navidad” se anticipó este año y desde el 13 de diciembre los índices europeos, y el 18 los americanos, volvemos a un entorno alcista con subidas del orden del 5% en Europa y el 3,5% en EEUU. El mes de diciembre va a cumplir por tanto con su estadística de ser el 2º mejor mes del año y va a acabar con subidas que de momento son del orden del 1,5% en el S&P 500, pese a haber estado en negativo durante buena parte del mes. Los índices europeos van a acabar planos o ligeramente positivos pero recuperando también una corrección de cierta importancia en la primera parte del mes.

2013: se consolida la recuperación. Se acaba un año en el que el comportamiento de la Bolsa ha superado con mucho las expectativas iniciales. Subidas del orden del 25% en los índices norteamericanos, o del 20% en los europeos, no son precisamente habituales ni se podían anticipar. Además, estas subidas se han producido pese a que el comportamiento de la economía no se ha desviado mucho de lo previsto, y el de los beneficios empresariales ha estado claramente por debajo de lo esperado. Sin embargo, sí se ha producido un cambio en las expectativas a largo plazo de los inversores que ahora confían en una fase expansiva sostenida de la economía global en los próximos años. En España, en particular, la confirmación a partir del verano de que la economía llegaba a un punto de inflexión, ha provocado un cambio de percepción sobre nuestro mercado que se ha sumado finalmente a la corriente alcista de las Bolsas mundiales. Con esa confianza de fondo, la expansión de las valoraciones ha sido durante este año el motor (o consecuencia) de la subida de la Bolsa. *Así, el PER 12 meses forward del S&P 500 ha pasado de 12,7x a 14,3x explicando la mitad de la subida del índice. El del Ibex ha pasado de 11,2x a 14,6x, un 30% más caro, lo que implica que el Ibex ha subido un 20% pese a que el BPA ha caído un 10% en 2013.
*
2014: un año de continuidad. En principio el año 2014 se presenta con buenas expectativas en general. Las previsiones de crecimiento de los beneficios del orden del 10% en USA, 12% en Europa o 20% en el Ibex, y unos múltiplos de valoración más estables en sus niveles actuales, se traducirían en subidas de los índices en esos mismos porcentajes. Los principales riesgos serían la posibilidad de un endurecimiento monetario en EEUU si la economía creciera más de lo esperado, o bien un crecimiento peor de los previsto en Europa donde la recuperación es todavía muy frágil. En el primer caso, entiendo que un crecimiento económico más fuerte del previsto tendería a reforzar inicialmente las subidas de la Bolsa, ya que la Fed se ha comprometido a esperar mucho antes de subir los tipos de interés. Eventualmente esta situación podría ser peligrosa y dar lugar a una corrección importante dentro de unos meses. El escenario de debilidad económica persistente en Europa no es descartable y se traduciría en un tono bastante gris en los mercados a lo largo del año. No creo que vayamos a volver a un entorno bajista, pero sin la ayuda de unos beneficios empresariales al alza el recorrido de los índices europeos sería limitado y en algún momento las subidas dejarían paso a un amplio rango lateral. - See more at: Análisis Fin de Semana 28 y 29 de Diciembre de 2013 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Clear example of lack of knowledge....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Tell us more....plizzz


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tell us more....plizzz



pues que el Ponzi se doctoró (por la Huniversidad Patapaliense) en subir vídeos del youtube ienso:

pero el dinero del Master en subir afotos con/sin spoiler, se lo gastó en el viaje a Ibiza de este verano :no:

:XX:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Busque otro sitio para la quedada, no he visto carne en la carta....
> 
> Es un buen palo el de la cuenta que ha puesto, Ane.
> 
> En Madrid y Barcelona esta funcionamdo muy bien el clubkviar, tienes restaurantes muy interesantes donde te hacen un 30% sobre la cuenta.



Yo soy socio oro de ellos. El dueño presento la empresa en ESADE hace unos 8 meses y un amigo trinco invitacion y luego me acepto. Esta bastante bien pero tambien lo esta El Tenedor.


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

Jajaja, vale vale.....ya estaba yo diciendo a ver si son cosas del tapatalk o del iñad o o que se.....

Mejor no verlo, que no he cenado...desintoxicandome me hallo.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> diooooosssss! sois seres de la luz, no me digas que esos precios son normales?



En muchos sitios de Madris te cobran bastante mas y seguro que te dan la tercera parte en cantidad. Se intuye que el paotre tiene que haber sido espectacular. Se han mamado mas de 50 euros en bebidas.

En Madris yo he pagado, por empresa, 42 euros por una tartalet con cuatro kokotxas. Y postres de 15 euracoa tambien los hay. Y los sablazos en el vino son muy notables. Por lo menos en el Pais Vasco se come de puta madre.

A esa factura le quitas tanta priva y queda curiosa teniendo en cuanto mas de 50 euros en chuleton.


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

Agree.....chuleton en Madrid imposible encontrarlo a ese precio en mantel de tela.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

los precios que hemos puesto no nos escandalizan tanto a los de por aquí. Creo que si te vas a comer así con los amigos, es lo habitual.

Claro que hay más caros, y Madrid o el bulli ese, o los de los cocineros michelin, pero creo que la media/mediana es esa.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajaja, vale vale.....ya estaba yo diciendo a ver si son cosas del tapatalk o del iñad o o que se.....
> 
> Mejor no verlo, que no he cenado...desintoxicandome me hallo.



Mi tapatalk no tira...era una tapa generosa de rejos con calamares


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

Pues algunos esperamos que el SP se digne con un techo notable para un cambio de tendencia secular que brinde amplio reward a los osos y deje a España medio derruida. Con la ganancia en lo primero se compran las gangas que se den en lo segundo.

Es un año en el que se puede hacer mucho dinero, aunque sea fiat, hacia abajo en muchos activos ....... Excepto en el carbon. Si miran el chart de Cliffs pueden ver que mola mucho y esta despegando, algo que con tiempo y paciencia tambien ya se esta viendo en otroa valores del mismo sector.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi tapatalk no tira



claro claro... el tapatalk








aquí tenemos al pirata después de unas copas:


----------



## paulistano (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> los precios que hemos puesto no nos escandalizan tanto a los de por aquí. Creo que si te vas a comer así con los amigos, es lo habitual.
> 
> Claro que hay más caros, y Madrid o el bulli ese, o los de los cocineros michelin, pero creo que la media/mediana es esa.




75 por persona no es lo normal....si vas a un sitio caro en madrid, y te jodes dos botellas de vino pues si....pero aqui plr 50 euros ya sales bien.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> los precios que hemos puesto no nos escandalizan tanto a los de por aquí. Creo que si te vas a comer así con los amigos, es lo habitual.
> 
> Claro que hay más caros, y Madrid o el bulli ese, o los de los cocineros michelin, pero creo que la media/mediana es esa.



En madrid los tienes muy caros sin tener nada especial. Están de moda el ten con ten en ayala y el paraguas en jorge Juan que tienen un precios de susto.

Si quieres comer muy mal, caro pero con unos chochos de escandalo vete al palacio de fortuny


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tell us more....plizzz



if i'd tell you i'd have to kill you.... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

quiero decir, que YO cuando voy de cena con los amigOs o de comida especial, si queremos comer chuletón y una botella de vino por cabeza y algo de acompañar, con 50 euros tenemos para la cena, el café y un copazo.

eso o el que lleva el bote nos sisa


claro que también puedes comer de menú de 25 tazos de noche con luiscañas con gaseosa


----------



## egarenc (28 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues algunos esperamos que el SP se digne con un techo notable para un cambio de tendencia secular que brinde amplio reward a los osos y deje a España medio derruida. Con la ganancia en lo primero se compran las gangas que se den en lo segundo.
> 
> Es un año en el que se puede hacer mucho dinero, aunque sea fiat, hacia abajo en muchos activos ....... Excepto en el carbon. Si miran el chart de Cliffs pueden ver que mola mucho y esta despegando, algo que con tiempo y paciencia tambien ya se esta viendo en otroa valores del mismo sector.



hará cosa de un mes o así hizo un repaso muy apañado de todas ellas (carboneras), cuando hayan cambios significativos confio en que nos actualice la situación.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 75 por persona no es lo normal....si vas a un sitio caro en madrid, y te jodes dos botellas de vino pues si....pero aqui plr 50 euros ya sales bien.



Te prometo que en comidas de negocio y sin vino jamas he estado por debajo de 50 leuros por barba.

Los precios están muy altos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te prometo que en comidas de negocio y sin vino jamas he estado por debajo de 50 leuros por barba.
> 
> Los precios están muy altos



Happy ending included?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

y lo peor de todo es que lo seguimos pagando...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Dic 2013)

Las tengo mas grandes... si te vas a comer un chuletón de buey buey de verdad, no de vaca vieja, que es lo que te meten la mayoría, pues fácil te vas a los 130-150 euros barba. Hay sitios exclusivos, como uno de Zierbena, de 5-6 mesas, en el que el comer es un placer, muy poca gente, el trato es tan cercano que entras a comer a las 2 de la tarde y en invierno sales a las 8, noche noche, sin que el dueño te mire mal, incluso se apunta a la partida de cartas. Muchas veces no se justifica el precio pagado, pero si quieres quedar bien con alguien, le tienes que dar lo mejor.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Happy ending included?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Noooooooooooooooo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Noooooooooooooooo ::



Fucking shit then....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (28 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Las tengo mas grandes... si te vas a comer un chuletón de buey buey de verdad, no de vaca vieja, que es lo que te meten la mayoría, pues fácil te vas a los 130-150 euros barba. Hay sitios exclusivos, como uno de Zierbena, de 5-6 mesas, en el que el comer es un placer, muy poca gente, el trato es tan cercano que entras a comer a las 2 de la tarde y en invierno sales a las 8, noche noche, sin que el dueño te mire mal, incluso se apunta a la partida de cartas. Muchas veces no se justifica el precio pagado, pero si quieres quedar bien con alguien, le tienes que dar lo mejor.



estamos hablando de la mediana, porque si eso hablamos de txuletas de Kobe con entrante de angulas del dia en un sitio recondito en casa rufian en las faldas del monte chichipú del norte...


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hará cosa de un mes o así hizo un repaso muy apañado de todas ellas (carboneras), cuando hayan cambios significativos confio en que nos actualice la situación.



El carbon hace alguna semana que esta para meter parte de la posicion. Si baja se carga y si sube ae promedia hacia arriba.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:01 ----------




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Las tengo mas grandes... si te vas a comer un chuletón de buey buey de verdad, no de vaca vieja, que es lo que te meten la mayoría, pues fácil te vas a los 130-150 euros barba. Hay sitios exclusivos, como uno de Zierbena, de 5-6 mesas, en el que el comer es un placer, muy poca gente, el trato es tan cercano que entras a comer a las 2 de la tarde y en invierno sales a las 8, noche noche, sin que el dueño te mire mal, incluso se apunta a la partida de cartas. Muchas veces no se justifica el precio pagado, pero si quieres quedar bien con alguien, le tienes que dar lo mejor.



Que me caigas muuuuu mal, pero muuuuu mucho, no quira que alguna verdad que merezca la pena digas.


----------



## paulistano (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te prometo que en comidas de negocio y sin vino jamas he estado por debajo de 50 leuros por barba.
> 
> Los precios están muy altos



Esos son sitios caros, de negocios como bien dices, donde el segundo te lo clavan a 30 euros, como puede ser Arce, el cual no me gustó.

Ahora hay sitios como los del grupo la maquina y grupo oter en los que por 50-60 vino incluido sales muy bien cenado/comido.

Yo ahora o voy por el tenedor o clubkviar o ni loco me gasto 70 euros en cenar...el otro dia en piñera, seis personas, cuatro entramtes, seis segundos, una de vino, champagne, un postre y refrescos....a 40 euros por barba. Asi, si.

Asimismo hay italianos o americanos en que por 20-25 sales cenado/comido de pm...pero gastarme porque si 80 por barba....solo en el Txistu y porque luego tenemos barra libre de copas, y una vez al año en alguna ocasion especial.

Nada de tirar la pasta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estamos hablando de la mediana, porque si eso hablamos de txuletas de Kobe con entrante de angulas del dia en un sitio recondito en casa rufian en las faldas del monte chichipú del norte...



Kobe está lesionado, no?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esos son sitios caros, de negocios como bien dices, donde el segundo te lo clavan a 30 euros, como puede ser Arce, el cual no me gustó.
> 
> Ahora hay sitios como los del grupo la maquina y grupo oter en los que por 50-60 vino incluido sales muy bien cenado/comido.
> 
> ...



Poco me parece en Piñera. Las 3 veces que he estado hemos salido por encima de 55 leuros.

Se come bien y muy rico.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Dic 2013)

Mientras nos caigamos mal mutuamente, nos ira de puta madre.





Janus dijo:


> El carbon hace alguna semana que esta para meter parte de la posicion. Si baja se carga y si sube ae promedia hacia arriba.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:01 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Poco me parece en Piñera. Las 3 veces que he estado hemos salido por encima de 55 leuros.
> 
> Se come bien y muy rico.



Le aplicas el 30% del club kviar y ya lo tienes....


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kobe está lesionado, no?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



como la gran esperanza de Chicago, éste reincidente además


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esos son sitios caros, de negocios como bien dices, donde el segundo te lo clavan a 30 euros, como puede ser Arce, el cual no me gustó.
> 
> Ahora hay sitios como los del grupo la maquina y grupo oter en los que por 50-60 vino incluido sales muy bien cenado/comido.
> 
> ...



Piñera es muy bueno excepto esas aceitunas medio pasadas con cebolla que te meten de aperitivo.

Es un restaurante del que salgo encantado siempre. Para mi solo le superan Aldaba, Zalacain, Horcher, G. Kabi y La Dorada porque me chifla la lubina a la sal y el ali oli que ahi se marcan.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Le aplicas el 30% del club kviar y ya lo tienes....



Eso es para los que no llegáis a fin de mes porque hay que pagar el cipotecon en territorio zulú ::

Me lo has puesto en el punto de penalty y con Valdés de portero 
::


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piñera es muy bueno excepto esas aceitunas medio pasadas con cebolla que te meten de aperitivo.
> 
> Es un restaurante del que salgo encantado siempre. Para mi solo le superan Aldaba, Zalacain, Horcher, G. Kabi y La Dorada porque me chifla la lubina a la sal y el ali oli que ahi se marcan.



Hay un Goizeko en Madrid???????


edito, ya veo que sí!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> como la gran esperanza de Chicago, éste reincidente además



Ese grupo nunca me ha terminado de gustar...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Mientras nos caigamos mal mutuamente, nos ira de puta madre.



Que asi sea. Si no media falta de respeto, viviras:screwy:


----------



## paulistano (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piñera es muy bueno excepto esas aceitunas medio pasadas con cebolla que te meten de aperitivo.
> 
> Es un restaurante del que salgo encantado siempre. Para mi solo le superan Aldaba, Zalacain, Horcher, G. Kabi y La Dorada porque me chifla la lubina a la sal y el ali oli que ahi se marcan.



Te pilla algo lejos, en pintor rosales, pero da una oportunidad a quintana 30.....tambien del tenedor y la verdad, he estado una vez y acojonante.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:15 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Eso es para los que no llegáis a fin de mes porque hay que pagar el cipotecon en territorio zulú ::
> 
> Me lo has puesto en el punto de penalty y con Valdés de portero
> ::



Junto con el tuyo ya son dos privados que me llegan. El club kviar es por invitación, y no me quedan, asi que os contesto por aquí que acabamos antes.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hay un Goizeko en Madrid???????



De la hostia en Comandante Zorita zona. Impresionantes los tronquitos de cigala al ajillo. La lubina de chuparse los dedos. Caro pero nada de lo que medio quejarse. Ademas una chica que sirve ahi es la mar de simpatica y bellisima.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te pilla algo lejos, en pintor rosales, pero da una oportunidad a quintana 30.....tambien del tenedor y la verdad, he estado una vez y acojonante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Yayo, yo no te he enviado ningún privado. :8:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

he descubierto esta web. me parece muy interesante para conocer restaurantes buenos:



Club del Tragn

miren visitas anteriores.

abajo del todo, la factura de cada uno


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te pilla algo lejos, en pintor rosales, pero da una oportunidad a quintana 30.....tambien del tenedor y la verdad, he estado una vez y acojonante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo conozco porque ahi tengo uno de los notarios con los que trabajo en ciertos tipos de trabajos (principalemente para Italia). Esta bien pero nada espectacular a mi entender.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De la hostia en Comandante Zorita zona. Impresionantes los tronquitos de cigala al ajillo. La lubina de chuparse los dedos. Caro pero nada de lo que medio quejarse. Ademas una chica que sirve ahi es la mar de simpatica y bellisima.



Buen sitio. Caro y rico


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Dic 2013)

Cuando voy a la capital, me suelen llevar al txistu o al donostiarra, no se que puta gracia le ven llevar a un vasco ahí, me agradaria mas un cocido o unos callos... y si, me sorprendió el rollo de la cervecita y las aceitunas, por aquí no lo suelen hacer... también me parecio un poco raro en marzo unas tejas con polvorones y pasas para picar después del café... parecía navidad... y lo de que a las mujeres les regalen una planta... eso nunca lo había visto


----------



## paulistano (29 Dic 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Cuando voy a la capital, me suelen llevar al txistu o al donostiarra, no se que puta gracia le ven llevar a un vasco ahí, me agradaria mas un cocido o unos callos... y si, me sorprendió el rollo de la cervecita y las aceitunas, por aquí no lo suelen hacer... también me parecio un poco raro en marzo unas tejas con polvorones y pasas para picar después del café... parecía navidad... y lo de que a las mujeres les regalen una planta... eso nunca lo había visto



No se ofenda, pero ahi van los paletazos a ver si ven a algun famosillo.

Famosillo que no paga, y cuyo coste repercute el dueño en el resto de clientes.

Comase un cocido en malacatin, juso en cascorro, en el centro de madrid.


----------



## Tono (29 Dic 2013)

English lessons.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Clear example of lack of knowledge....



:no::no::no:

You need an article: A clear example of...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> if i'd tell you i'd have to kill you....



:no::no:

Second conditional: If I told you I'd have to...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Happy ending included?



:no::no:

You did a wrong translation: Does it include a happy ending?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fucking shit then....



:no::no::no:

Where are your manners?: So, that price is no reasonable


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Dic 2013)

Si, las veces que he ido he visto a bastante casposillo, una vez estaba el Amedo... Cuando voy me llevan, quizás los que me llevan lo hacen para que vea famosos... como en Bilbao no tenemos...





paulistano dijo:


> No se ofenda, pero ahi van los paletazos a ver si ven a algun famosillo.
> 
> Famosillo que no paga, y cuyo coste repercute el dueño en el resto de clientes.
> 
> Comase un cocido en malacatin, juso en cascorro, en el centro de madrid.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

creo que la segunda está también bien dicha, tono.

if i'd tell you i'd have to kill you.

y en el resto muy tikismikis le veo 



















pero ya que estamos de comidas e inglés, le pongo el menú navideño en casa de la alcaldesa:


·COVERS (Tapas):
- Little Russian Salad (ensaladilla rusa)
- Green Jewish Women (judías verdes)
- Little tit cheese (queso de tetilla)
- Onioned Cute (bonito encebollado)
- Little flags (banderillas)
- For her ( paella)

· MEAT:
- Bull's cock (Rabo de toro)
- Pussy to the Little Garlic (conejo al ajillo)
- Little elbow (codillo)
- Iberian prisoner (presa ibérica)

· FISH:
- Homosexual in his element (trucha en su salsa)
- Golden to the Iron (dorada a la plancha)
- Female Horse (caballa)

· DESSERTS:
- One thousand leaves (milhojas)
- Little bacon , Heaven (tocinillo de cielo)
- Weather fruit (fruta del tiempo)
- Your Rum (turrón)

· DRINKS:
- He came with the landlady (vino con casera)
- Little damn it! (Carajillo)
- Liquor of grasses (licor de hierbas)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

Grammar is for pussies

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que la segunda está también bien dicha, tono.
> 
> if i'd tell you i'd have to kill you.
> 
> y en el resto muy tikismikis le veo



:no::no::no:

If I told you, I'd have to...

or 

I would love to tell you, but then, of course, I'd have to kill you


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

Mae mia what a big onion'

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)




----------



## Tono (29 Dic 2013)

Muy bueno el menú de la alcadesa, Ane. xD

Aunque falta el relaxing cup of café con leche.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Melafo.... una y dos veces.....c'mon

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 00:51 ----------

Flandeeeeeeeeer L

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

buenas noches, abriguense.
a ser posible con ropa de zara
bolsatrilera: INDITEX


----------



## Geyperman (29 Dic 2013)

Ostias que arte el menú navideño de la alcaldesa, Ane. Todavía me estoy riendo. Jajaja.


----------



## FranR (29 Dic 2013)

Pirataaaa estos son de los que pagan por comer. Yo si no va pagado por el organizador del evento o no hay escapatoria clara para un sinpa... nanay. OMG que tajada que llevo. Mejor que tarjeta unas saucony para comer buen y barato


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pirataaaa estos son de los que pagan por comer. Yo si no va pagado por el organizador del evento o no hay escapatoria clara para un sinpa... nanay. OMG que tajada que llevo. Mejor que tarjeta unas saucony para comer buen y barato



Mucho parguela postea por aqui...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

Flandeeeeeeh

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## amago45 (29 Dic 2013)

Good Morning.

Up y tal ...


----------



## egarenc (29 Dic 2013)

señores, levántense ya! 

[YOUTUBE]X8-IV3HVH9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> English lessons.
> 
> :no::no::no:
> 
> ...




Quizá deba ser un first conditional (If I tell you, I will kill you) porque con toda seguridad el Piratón le matará si se lo cuenta. El Pirata es un tío fiable y lo que dice lo hace y más después de haber posteado ese tremendo mantel cuéntame.

El second conditional elimina la posiblidad de matarle porque parte de la base de que no se lo va a contar y el Piratón es muy malote: primero cuenta y luego actúa. Realmente le está dando ofreciendo al "destinatario" que elija su destino ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

Essasto.....son los matices, los matiiiiiiices

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 12:15 ----------

A cuanto dice que llevan el paracetamol????

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Cantor (29 Dic 2013)

DON, pa la resaca mejor ibuprofeno, se lo digo yo... :o


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

ibuprofeno y gazpacho


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (29 Dic 2013)

O el alka-seltzer lonchafinista: aspirina genérica y cucharada de bicarbonato.

Leo las páginas atrasadas y me entra hambre y dolor de cartera al mismo tiempo. Veremos hoy cuánto nos clavan por un arroz a banda en la zona cero :o


----------



## sr.anus (29 Dic 2013)

Alguien tiene alguna opinion formada sobre solaria, me esta haciendo ojitos, y necesito que me quiteis de las ganas de meterme en este chicharro


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El mejor editor de gráficos que he visto. Tiene todo cargado y se ve de puta madre en directo.
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/e/?symbol=NYSE:ACI



hostia :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (29 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.
Lo mejor para la resaca es tomarse un par de vermús en ayunas. 

Janus, aceptamos el first conditional como bueno. No dudo que la valentía del Pirata es una verdad inmutable y universal, a excepción del terror que le dan las mujeres que cruzan las piernas.
Anda que no me las cruzaban a mí para que no les metiera la mano. Si tuviera miedo a eso no me hubiese comido un rosco en la vida. 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Essasto.....son los matices, los matiiiiiiices
> 
> A cuanto dice que llevan el paracetamol????



Perdona el vacile de ayer, pero te estaba imaginando todo tajao y chapurreando el inglés con acento granaíno... :XX::XX:
(confieso que oir mi inglés con acentazo gallego es un espectáculos más lamentable que el de Ana Botella... pero al menos soy consciente de ello)


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kCE515rTTZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

Tono, tajao íbalo pero mi acento tira un poquín más a lo beingoflightístico ::


y la resaca se quita con el fresquito de ir en la moto....brbrbr 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Dic 2013)

feliz resacon


----------



## vermer (29 Dic 2013)

Comida, happy endings, english lessons, vacilones premium, el jato currando en domingo.... I love this thread!

Y sobre restaurantes, cada vez nos gusta más la gastronomía tradicional y en entorno rural. Creo que en general ha habido y sigue habiendo un peaso burbujón en este tema, ala altura del ladrillo... Buen finde y dios salve al carbón.


----------



## creative (29 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna opinion formada sobre solaria, me esta haciendo ojitos, y necesito que me quiteis de las ganas de meterme en este chicharro



Yo estoy dentro


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

dear coaler:

One of the biggest beneficiaries of the midterm elections may be the US coal sector. The vulnerable Democrats up for reelection in Republican states will be forced towards a more coal friendly policy and the administration is likely to ease up on attacking coal to improve Democratic chances in these states. On top of that, should the Republican Party gain enough seats in the mid-term elections, the President’s environmental policy could enter a stalemate for the remainder of his term. Fighting coal has been at the forefront of the environmental policy of the administration and the resulting relief could help improve conditions in the sector.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> dear coaler:
> 
> One of the biggest beneficiaries of the midterm elections may be the US coal sector. The vulnerable Democrats up for reelection in Republican states will be forced towards a more coal friendly policy and the administration is likely to ease up on attacking coal to improve Democratic chances in these states. On top of that, should the Republican Party gain enough seats in the mid-term elections, the President’s environmental policy could enter a stalemate for the remainder of his term. Fighting coal has been at the forefront of the environmental policy of the administration and the resulting relief could help improve conditions in the sector.






Mientras nigga shitman siga inflando de billetacos falsos la extracción de Shale Gas ....... el carbón seguirá sufriendo. Hasta que reviente el burbujón.

Fracking: The next bubble? - Salon.com

*Fracking: The next bubble?*

*Coal and nuclear power industries in the United States have seen better days. The main culprit, energy industry analysts say, is the low cost of domestic natural gas, coupled with carbon-reducing regulations imposed by the Environmental Protection Agency and the efforts of environmental groups*.

Instead of paying the high costs to upgrade coal-fired plants and repair aged nuclear facilities to meet environmental regulations, *power companies across the country have been making the switch to natural gas*.

The Los Angeles Water and Power Company *just announced a plan to go coal-free within 12 years, selling one coal-fired plant in Arizona and converting another in Utah for natural gas production*. Both plants currently power roughly 40 percent of Los Angeles. Last month, in a Clean Air Act settlement, American Electric Power agreed to stop burning coal at its power plants in Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky, and either make the switch to natural gas or retire the coal-fired units. Dozens of coal plants have closed in recent years under the same pressure, in large part, from cheap natural gas.

In February, Duke Energy decided it was more cost-effective to close its Crystal River nuclear plant in Florida and replace it with natural gas turbines than it would be to repair a $1.5 billion crack in its dome. Last year, Dominion Power opted to shutter its Kewaunee reactor in Wisconsin, citing low natural gas prices. Multiple decrepit U.S. nuclear power plants are being faced this same dilemma.

The American Electric Power settlement was celebrated by smaller grassroots organizations and national environmental groups such the Sierra Club and the Environmental Defense Fund, whose campaigns, respectively, to reduce coal use and to promote safer fracking regulations, are heavily funded by New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, an outspoken champion of shale gas drilling.

But while environmentalists are helping to accelerate this move away from coal, the attendant reliance on natural gas – and hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, to obtain it — offers a garden variety of environmental and health concerns of its own. The slowdown in domestic coal use and its related benefits in carbon reduction may also be offset by the simultaneous explosion of U.S. coal exports to Asia and Europe.

Additionally, nuclear power has glaring environmental, safety and health issues. But in relation only to carbon reduction, the switch from nuclear to natural gas – which emits about half the amount of carbon than coal – concurrent with booming coal use overseas, could leave global carbon emissions at roughly the same levels or even increase them. And that’s without considering another very problematic greenhouse gas, which is emitted during the fracking process:methane.

But what if cheap, domestic natural gas isn’t actually sustainable? What if rosy claims of fracking our way to energy independence is just an industry pitch that Washington has bought?

*Two new reports reveal that the natural gas narrative may be more hype than reality and warn that putting too much of our eggs into this energy basket could be detrimental to our future economic health.
*
*Shale Gas Boom or Bust?
*
Currently, natural gas remains cheap, around $3.50 per thousand cubic feet (Mcf). In the short-term at least, this has been good for consumers, as it has translated into lower energy bills. But in the near-term, it has been deadly for the companies drilling for shale gas and their stakeholders, who are losing their shirts.

“I’ve spent thousands of hours working through data and consulting and collaborating with very knowledgeable colleagues,” said Art Berman, an oil and gas geologist who heads Labyrinth Consulting, a Houston-based geological consulting firm. “Right now, everybody’s losing money. And the whole picture is highly tenuous.”

Berman, after digging into the true numbers of these shale gas plays a few years ago, was one of the first in the oil and gas industry to publicly question the shale gas boom narrative. What he found was exceedingly high production decline rates from the shale gas wells, which forced operators to maintain a furious drilling pace just to keep up with production targets.

His analysis turned out to be correct. The frenzied drilling eventually led to a glut, or overproduction, of shale gas, which depressed prices and made these projects losing propositions. Today, the overall U.S. gas supply is flat, which it has been for over two years now.

“It looks like an industry that’s in big trouble,” Berman said in a phone interview. “That’s what it looks like to me. You look at the balance sheets of these companies and they’re terrible. Most of them don’t have any retained earnings from their gas efforts. Giant write-downs every quarter.”

As a consequence, he noted, drilling activity has plummeted.

“If you look at plays like Haynesville, there are fewer than 30 rigs running in Haynesville,” Berman said. “At one time, there were over 200. Barnett, there are something like 30 rigs. At one time there was something like 185.”

A new study by independent geologist David Hughes supports prior findings by Berman and also the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS), which shows operators greatly overestimating actual well production on shale plays throughout the country, from a minimum of a 100 percent to as much as 400 to 500 percent. (A “shale play” is an area of land that companies believe might be productive.)

The Hughes report, published by the Post Carbon Institute in February, performed an analysis on 60,000 shale wells and every play in the U.S. and their numbers corresponded with findings by the USGS.

While Pennsylvania State University professor Terry Engelder agrees that production has plummeted and there is a glut of natural gas, he said it’s “a bit of a red herring” to claim that the shale gas wells have vast decline rates.

Engelder, who openly admits his research at Penn State is heavily funded by the natural gas industry, said that industry economic models were always based on those decline rates.

“So everyone who went into this went in with their eyes wide open,” he said in a phone interview. “And only later on have the naysayers started then turning around the argument saying, ‘Look how fast the wells are declining, this is a losing situation.’”

But Berman strongly disagrees.

“These wells,” said Berman, “have decline rates that are just off the charts and that was really not anticipated.”

The Coming Consumer Squeeze?

Back in 2009, when Berman started speaking publicly about the realities of the so-called shale gas boom, Deborah Rogers, a member of the advisory committee of the Federal Reserve Bank of Dallas at the time, found the irate industry response to Berman highly suspect.

“I mean the Chesapeakes and Devons of the world just went ballistic,” Rogers, a former Wall Street investment banker and a financial consultant, said in phone interview. “As a financial person at the time, back in 2009, I remember thinking this is very interesting because this reaction is just over the top.”

So she began to do some digging herself into well data from shale companies, discovered the numbers didn’t add up, and soon became one of the early industry insiders to sound the alarm about the overestimation of shale gas wells.

Further scrutiny led Rogers to realize that Wall Street, similar to its selling of toxic assets during the real estate boom, had worked behind the scenes to manipulate prices in order to facilitate better fees for themselves.

She explores both of these findings and their implications in a new report, “Shale and Wall Street: Was the Decline in Natural Gas Price Orchestrated,” which was released in February.

Rogers reveals how Wall Street drove the shale gas drilling frenzy by overestimating the amount of well returns, which resulted in prices lower than the cost of production for the operators who bought the drilling leases. Consequently, these operators borrowed millions of dollars on assets that either don’t exist or may never be commercially viable to extract. Wall Street then also profited greatly via mergers and acquisitions and other transactional fees.

Rogers, founder and executive director of the nonprofit Energy Policy Forum, and a recently appointed primary member to the U.S. Extractive Industries Transparency Initiative for the Department of the Interior, makes clear that the investment banks didn’t do anything illegal in performing these shale gas transactions.

Her issue, she said, is that there’s absolutely no way the banks didn’t realize those wells weren’t performing anywhere close to projected numbers.

“Everything they did before the mortgage-backed securities bubble was legal, too,” noted Rogers. “And we saw the consequences of that. But that’s another good argument for why we need financial reform.”

What may be most troubling to analysts like Rogers, however, is that the shale gas bubble won’t just hurt operators and their shareholders. They say American consumers are next in line.

Rogers and other energy analysts agree that the industry’s plan to export natural gas overseas to countries like China, where they can sell it for much higher prices, will inevitably drive up domestic prices.

In her report, Rogers cites financial analyst calls going back to 2007 and 2008, which reveal this was the natural gas industry’s plan all along, while it continues to sell American consumers and utility companies on becoming ever more dependent upon natural gas.

If successful, she said, “We will have affected essentially exactly the same scenario that we find ourselves in with crude oil now — much more dependent and at much higher price.”

Rogers added, “So we get squeezed, but they make off like bandits.”


----------



## vermer (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



No existe planteamiento político alguno, que un buen unte no pueda alterar por completo.

In coal we trust!


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna opinion formada sobre solaria, me esta haciendo ojitos, y necesito que me quiteis de las ganas de meterme en este chicharro



Solaria ::::


----------



## Namreir (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Solaria ::::



Solaria, con un par, os gusta el riesgo cabrones.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

Venga, voy a analizar solaria en plan serio, aprovechando los efluvios del tinto


----------



## juanfer (29 Dic 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguien tiene alguna opinion formada sobre solaria, me esta haciendo ojitos, y necesito que me quiteis de las ganas de meterme en este chicharro



Solaria fabrica paneles solares. Habia un arancel del 70% a los paneles solares chinos. Pero el problema esta que el negocio de invertir para sacar rentabilidad de paneles solares va a ser que no, porque ya no puedes vender en el sobrante a la red eléctrica.

En conclusión no le veo ventas a no ser para autoconsumo.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

Solaria:

Puede parecer que el RSI ha roto la directriz de máximos decrecientes, pero no es muy fiable. Si miramos el CCI, no lo ha hecho.

Estocásticos ya han girado. El MACD diario cortado al alza pero en negativo aún. Y uno rápido y el de retraso nulo dicen que nanay.

El precio no rompe con la directriz de máximos decrecientes tras chochar contra ella esta semana pasada.

si miramos las BB en el precio, vemos que es un rebote propiciado porque el precio ya estaba saliendo por debajo de ellas.

Pese a esto, Vigia da señal y koncorde da señal (en diario) pero la media está por debajo de cero aún. El ADX+Mov.direccional no pinta mal y Mohindar tampoco, pero se aprecían los máximos descendentes

Trix mejora y da "algo".

El volumen es descendete desde finales de Octubre. Y no ha superado los 0,78 que es donde parece que hay bastante volumen de los días de Septiembre.

Medias moviles cortadas a la baja tratando de reaccionar.

El rebote se ha detenido en el fibo38 desde máximos y no lo ha pasado. O el 61,80 de la caída desde la onda anterior, y tampoco lo ha cruzado.

con todo esto  yo me mantendría al margen. Claro que tú haz lo que consideres. Me parece una posible trampa como esta otra: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/492473-ercros-by-illescas.html#post10643083


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2013)

ésta es la señal bajista que esperaba ienso:
mañana desplome en Ibex + €/$= 1.1 :8:

Caja Rural de Mota del Cuervo (Cuenca) rechaza la integración en Globalcaja - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2013)

Yo en Solaria no meto ni un duro...ni harto de vino.Tengo un amigo que fue controller, cada vez que no cuadraban las cifras de europa del este aquello era un festival


----------



## decloban (29 Dic 2013)

Si me permitís a mi Solaria me da que ha iniciado una tendencia bajista. Si esta semana no cierra por encima de 0,77 mal asunto y seguramente iría a buscar los 0,69


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xdXy7zZc3g4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sJIWLs18jsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]xdXy7zZc3g4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sJIWLs18jsU[/YOUTUBE]



Pedazo show que se montan los usanos. Hoygan igualito que los Goya.:banghead:


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pedazo show que se montan los usanos. Hoygan igualito que los Goya.:banghead:



Lo llevas entero

[YOUTUBE]e_-MQCsBGeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

están en los huesos estas niñas


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]xdXy7zZc3g4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sJIWLs18jsU[/YOUTUBE]




pedazo de Jamelga la Taylor Swift , la más buena de todas al menos en el primero


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pedazo de Jamelga la Taylor Swift , la más buena de todas al menos en el primero



la taylor es de las contadas mujeres que no les favorece nada el maquillaje ::


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Dic 2013)

y aparte del turrón , la quiebra de las autopistas de postre

algún abogado en la sala

Autopista al contribuyente - Economía Directa 27-12-2013 en mp3 (27/12 a las 19:21:03) 01:12:12 2674983 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues melasfo y tal....

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 22:15 ----------

Por cierto, me encanta esta gráfica....


----------



## egarenc (29 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues melasfo y tal....
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 22:15 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, me encanta esta gráfica....









esto no puede acabar bien


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto, me encanta esta gráfica....



està controlau :no:

es para cuando vuelve a ganar la psoe, puedan decir aquello de: 
"Es cuuurpaaaa de la herensiaaa resibíiaaaa"
::

me :XX: por no :´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> esto no puede acabar bien


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> están en los huesos estas niñas



Hembras alpha amigo. Solía quedar con mis amigos para degustar unas franciskaner y ver el desfile de cada año....


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)




----------



## Chila (29 Dic 2013)

Vamos a tope bertok¡¡

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 23:31 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Comida, happy endings, english lessons, vacilones premium, el jato currando en domingo.... I love this thread!
> 
> Y sobre restaurantes, cada vez nos gusta más la gastronomía tradicional y en entorno rural. Creo que en general ha habido y sigue habiendo un peaso burbujón en este tema, ala altura del ladrillo... Buen finde y dios salve al carbón.




Y señoras de buen ver...
The best post of bubble


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ]Por cierto, me encanta esta gráfica....



Qué acojone da ver esa tendencia............ Seguro que 2014 será mejor ::


----------



## xavigomis (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>




Bertok, vos andabas corto en SP..., no?


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Bertok, vos andabas corto en SP..., no?



Todavía no.

Ya puse que había cerrado el año y que en estas sesiones de make up no me juego un leuro. Son ya muchos años viendo lo que hacen a fin de año.


----------



## @@strom (29 Dic 2013)

Un par de ondas con extensión.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Dic 2013)

---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 17:42 ----------

cuidado mañana, los amper, quabit, coloniales, etc:

Especial Valores candidatos a sufrir un


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Here we go!.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Vamos a tope bertok¡¡
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 23:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Sera thread...si un post que dice " cada vez nos gusta más la gastronomía tradicional y en entorno rural" es el mejor del foro...esta el nivel muy justito 

/ mode listillo off


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Bankia acelera su plan estratégico: Cumple más del 50% en solo un año | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## inversobres (30 Dic 2013)

10k a la una, a las dos... a las cinco y media.

Desde que se dijo que no seria un gran rally llevamos 500 pipos, ahi es nada.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 08:43 ----------

Al final ganare la porra y todo, mi bola de cristal es una mina de oro.

80 puntos nos separan de las portadas del dia de año nuevo. Hay que seguir pregonando el fin del mundo, a lo mejor y todo cierra 2014 en los 15k.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## amago45 (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]cuidado mañana, los amper, quabit, coloniales, etc:
> 
> Especial Valores candidatos a sufrir un




Buenos días y tal !!
No me toquen los Bañuelos, no me toquen los Bañuelos !!! !!!

Gracias por el tip, se podrá pescar más abajo el 31 a las 13:45


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Vocento vende su 80% Sarenet por 47,13M€ a Springwater; plusvalía: 10M€ 

FCC vende el 51% de FCC Energía y reduce en 763,3 millones de euros su deuda - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días y tal !!
> No me toquen los Bañuelos, no me toquen los Bañuelos !!! !!!
> 
> Gracias por el tip, se podrá pescar más abajo el 31 a las 13:45



Amper, puede continuar a la baja hasta que salgan noticias de su deuda por febrero... si salen


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

amper: ayer salió el acuerdo con sindis


----------



## Namreir (30 Dic 2013)

Cerramos 2013 por encima de los 10.000?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 09:08 ----------

Os gustan los chicharros

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Cerramos 2013 por encima de los 10.000?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrebonico (30 Dic 2013)

Gracias por las noticias mañaneras. El tema Bankia, lo de siempre, en cuanto empieza el ruido, soltamos papel.

EDITO: me gustaría soltar papel a partir del día 1, pero igual no pueh ser.

Todo sea dicho, me encanta el olor a reporte por las mañanas...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

si hay miedo, se sale de bankia y se entra en liberbank el dia 2 cuando baje un poquillo


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

buenos días. 

En especial a los bankieros que hoy saltarán del tren.... Que vayan pasando uno a uno para sacarles el perro.... Lol

Da miedo la hijaputa... Pero como esto no es algo racional.... La dejaremos subir.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (30 Dic 2013)

Sodomia premiun navideña. 

Barridita y parriba. 

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 09:27 ----------

Vaya foto que tiene que salir en estos ultinos 15 minutos.



Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 09:28 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Cerramos 2013 por encima de los 10.000?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Clavarlo en los 10k seria lo mas cruel, ni para unos ni para otros.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> buenos días.
> 
> En especial a los bankieros que hoy saltarán del tren.... Que vayan pasando uno a uno para sacarles el perro.... Lol
> 
> Da miedo la hijaputa... Pero como esto no es algo racional.... La dejaremos subir....



:S:S:S


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Te tengo que sacar el perro Tono? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vocento vende su 80% Sarenet por 47,13M€ a Springwater; plusvalía: 10M€
> 
> FCC vende el 51% de FCC Energía y reduce en 763,3 millones de euros su deuda - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Parece que Bejar está limpiando bién la casa...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

1,22 .... hasta los 1,40¿


compren compren


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cargamos cortos con tres cojones en 9950 :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Dic 2013)

yo cerrando todo bankias, BBVA pilladas el Lunes y esperando un poco pero hoy tambien me quito Ezentis que me voy de viaje el 1 de enero y no vuelvo hasta el 20 y no quiero estar pendiente de la bolsa esos dias.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Leo esto y me parto la caja de reirme.

La compañía española se beneficiará del 74,5% de las posibles plusvalías futuras

De nuevo FCC es noticia. El pasado viernes, la constructora se beneficiaba de las especulaciones sobre la entrada del multimillonario inversor estadounidense George Soros en su capital y de los rumores sobre el inminente cierre de la refinanciación de su deuda, y hoy acaba de comunicar a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) la venta del 51% de FCC Energía a Plenium Partners. 

FCC ha cifrado en 763,3 millones de euros la reducción que supondrá para su deuda esta desinversión. Explica además el grupo español que el acuerdo incluye cláusulas de compensación sobre la evolución futura del valor de esta división de Energía, de tal manera que pueda obtener remuneración adicional al 49% que retendrá tras la venta. En concreto, contempla que FCC se beneficiará del 74,5% de las posibles plusvalías futuras por la venta de cualquiera de los activos, y de los flujos de caja libres generados. Además, incluye un pago de 8 millones de euros a la firma del contrato de compra-venta.

El área de Energía de FCC era propietaria de 14 parques eólicos que suman una potencia instalada de 421,8 MW, dos plantas termosolares con 100 MW y dos fotovoltaicas con 20 MW. Entre los activos incluidos en la venta figuran el 100% de los activos eólicos, fotovoltaicos y termosolares, éstos últimos en sus respectivas participaciones, del 70% en el caso de Guzmán Energía y del 57,8%, en el de Enerstar Villena. 

Esta venta ha contado con el asesoramiento de BBVA, Bankia y Goldman Sachs, era uno de los objetivos incluidos en el Plan Estratégico presentado el pasado mes de marzo y, explica FCC, cumple con dos objetivos: poner el foco en las actividades de servicios medioambientales, agua e infraestructuras y la reducción de la deuda financiera por debajo de 5.000 millones de euros. 

FCC partirá hoy desde los 16,0450 euros. 



Vamos a ver, cuando alguien dice cuánto baja la deuda es que no quiere decir el precio porque seguro que ha hecho un mal negocio. Cuando alguien vende la mitad de una empresa obviamente se quedará responsable de la mitad de la deuda, en este caso unos 763M es en lo que se valora el 50% de la deuda. *Y esto es así con independencia de que vedas caro o barato la propiedad*.

Se les ve el plumero. Pinta que el fondo ha comprado medio regalado (ese mensaje de que incluye 8 M a la firma no debe ser más que el precio: y lo que el fondo está haciendo es compartir el futuro reward en una inversión en la que no ha puesto apenas nada. Obviamente, se está aprovechando del juramente del CEO de que va a desconsolidar deuda. Pues toma, la desconsolidas regalando activos.

Ya saben la teoría de que va a regalar y hacer lo que sea para cumplir sus compromisos (y obviamente que le paguen por ello, lógico). El problema es que esos compromisos y ese "lo que sea" es a favor de los bancos y no del futuro profesional de la empresa en términos de prestigio de ingenieros etc..... Es lo que tiene que una empresa se meta en lo que no puede pagar.


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te tengo que sacar el perro Tono?









(pero no antes de que supere los 1,225)


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

la última locura del año: BIOs a 0,65

a ver si no palmo mucho


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

daos vidilla que tenemos muchos gaps por cerrar , el ibex esta dibujando un triangulo de distribucion o una cuñita , ambos con objetivo 8600-8500 ienso:


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> la última locura del año: BIOs a 0,65
> 
> a ver si no palmo mucho



Tecnocom ya si eso la dejamos para el próximo año


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Dic 2013)

Buenos y claves dias,

ese ibex luchando por las cinco cifras que cierren un año redondo con una revalorizacion del 30% con unas minusvalias maximas del 5% en el peor momento del año.

Ya se puede afirmar con rotundidad y excesos que el año 2013 ha sido un gran año para el Ibex35. Y para ponerlo un poco en perspectiva.

Si el año 2014 fuera igual a este, dentro de un año para estas mismas fechas andaremos hablando de los 13000 puntos del ibex.

VIVA EL IBEX35.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 09:46 ----------

@Inversobres. Como los mericanos toquen los 1850 el ibex cierra por encima de los 10000 PUNTAZOS.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Tecnocom ya si eso la dejamos para el próximo año



mira el espejo de Tecno 





por cierto, *volumen brutal* y caída de 5% en RIOjanas ::




DIOS!!! Qué tentación TECNOCOM a 1,21 en soporte de la tendencia...


----------



## Arrebonico (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1,22 .... hasta los 1,40¿
> 
> 
> compren compren



Las velas minuteras empiezan a hacer cosas muy raras, atentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> daos vidilla que tenemos muchos gaps por cerrar , el ibex esta dibujando un triangulo de distribucion o una cuñita , ambos con objetivo 8600-8500 ienso:



[YOUTUBE]v-YZD1oAQJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

trampa en isla de manual en el eurostoxx50 , de tanto decirlo al final MV va ha acertar :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mira el espejo de Tecno



Desde hace una semana por eso la dejamos para el próximo año


----------



## aitor33 (30 Dic 2013)

No he aguantado...he vendido las bankias 1.22, :Aplauso::Aplauso: a Tono y demás


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

ojo con tecnicas reunidas, que no puede siquiera con los 39,70 que no llega ni al triple techo y dibujaría un canalillo de bajada con este máximo...

si no lo rompe en horas, igual velote/pajote para abajo? mi entrada?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

todo lo que os habeis levantado lo tendreis que devolver :no:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo lo que os habeis levantado lo tendreis que devolver :no:


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Antes de nada enhorabuena a los que ejecuten plusvis.

Cosa que no entenderé, que mas da un 22% que un 18%??

Pues se pone stop en 1,18 y si lo vuelan que lo vuelen...pero dejamos subir la acción.


Pregunten a los que vendieron en 1,09 si no hubiera sido mejor poner stop en 1,06 y dejarla subir....

Tampoco me hagan mucho caso, que yo de esto...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


>


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Cierto que usted vive en la zona de los privilegiados :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

cerramos el cortito 9950-9905 :Aplauso:


----------



## Geyperman (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Antes de nada enhorabuena a los que ejecuten plusvis.
> 
> Cosa que no entenderé, que mas da un 22% que un 18%??
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo, yo aún las mantengo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

cargamos largos con bajo apalancamiento :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Estoy contigo, yo aún las mantengo.



Lo comentaba Topongo el otro dia...estando a 1,16 teniamos el stop en 1,12....pues ahora yo al menos lo subo....y probablemente a 1,17 me salga echando leches....


----------



## Geyperman (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo comentaba Topongo el otro dia...estando a 1,16 teniamos el stop en 1,12....pues ahora yo al menos lo subo....y probablemente a 1,17 me salga echando leches....



Así estoy yo, y sorprendido de que aun no hayan barrido stops a lo grande.:


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Así estoy yo, y sorprendido de que aun no hayan barrido stops a lo grande.:



Yo tengo medio paquete con stop por encima de 1,18....si se da la vuelta hoy me saca parcialmente.

Mucho volumen....a ver si semarca hiy un +5%....aunque ha pueso Tono un Gandalf en los 1,225 que acojona a los de Goldman Sachs....que brutos son estos del norte....jejej


----------



## @@strom (30 Dic 2013)

¿Cuándo va a dejar de subir Mapfre?

Tubacex sigue up..


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo tengo medio paquete con stop por encima de 1,18....si se da la vuelta hoy me saca parcialmente.
> 
> Mucho volumen....a ver si semarca hiy un +5%....aunque ha pueso Tono un Gandalf en los 1,225 que acojona a los de Goldman Sachs....que brutos son estos del norte....jejej



ese 1,18 

llamadme temerario o montoro

orden en tecnocom a 1,185 

a la tercera va la vencida :XX:






nota: acx parece con camino libre si supera los 9,45

quién dijo que sería el año de acx en 2014? o era arcelor?


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo tengo medio paquete con stop por encima de 1,18....si se da la vuelta hoy me saca parcialmente.
> 
> Mucho volumen....a ver si semarca hiy un +5%....aunque ha pueso Tono un Gandalf en los 1,225 que acojona a los de Goldman Sachs....que brutos son estos del norte....jejej



Llevo 3 sesiones haciendo lo mismo, pongo la orden de venta por encima del arranque mañanero y por suerte no se me han ejecutado para subir al día siguiente.
Las 3 órdenes fueron 1,175-1,195-1,225 (hoy). 
Ese es mi stop profit psicológico y de momento funciona. Si salgo lo doy por bueno.
De cualquier manera hay que acordarse también que salir en máximos dejando que el último céntimo se lo lleve otro es el reto más difícil para las gacelas. Poner un SL un 5% por debajo me supondrían 1000 eurazos :S


----------



## Arrebonico (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Llevo 3 sesiones haciendo lo mismo, pongo la orden de venta por encima del arranque mañanero y por suerte no se me han ejecutado para subir al día siguiente.
> Las 3 órdenes fueron 1,175-1,195-1,225 (hoy).
> Ese es mi stop profit psicológico y de momento funciona. Si salgo lo doy por bueno.
> De cualquier manera hay que acordarse también que salir en máximos dejando que el último céntimo se lo lleve otro es el reto más difícil para las gacelas. Poner un SL un 5% por debajo me supondrían 1000 eurazos :S



Siguiendo algo parecido a su operativa, estoy en mi tercera jugada con BKIA. Siempre lo mismo, en cuanto las velas han empezado a estirarse, he ceñido el SL cual garrapata, y de ahí, para abajo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

liberbank +4%

habrá que tomarla como un bankia 2?


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> liberbank +4%
> 
> habrá que tomarla como un bankia 2?



:no::no::no:

Sé de lo que hablo. Ahí no hay un Goirigolzarri para sacarla adelante.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas-24.html#post8668884

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-multiplico-14-ingresos-entrar-liberbank.html


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

No me gustan una mierda las posis de bankia....les dejo que es día de recados...


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> orden en tecnocom a 1,185
> 
> a la tercera va la vencida :XX:



En estos casos es cuando se dice lo de que uno tiene más moral que el 






Ya en general, ¿esto va pabajo o ke ase? ¿Dónde está el rally?


----------



## jjsuamar (30 Dic 2013)

A todo esto...

Esas Imtech poco a poco: AAAARRIBA.


----------



## @@strom (30 Dic 2013)

Liberbank subiendo el 10%.
Creo que ya lo habiamos hablado aquí que la llevaba bestinver y tal..


----------



## Klendathu (30 Dic 2013)

Bankia supongo que lo de todos estos dias: Subida en la apertura y se deja caer muy lentamente hasta las 14:30 que recupera y avanza un poco


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

yo venderia ya liberbank en +11%


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Una apreciación sobre Alba

Informacion periódica

Ver archivo adjunto 61361



Con la venta de prosegur y acs han pasado de una deuda neta de 144 mill en el 4 trimestre de 2012 a una caja neta de 159 mill en el 3 trimestre de 2013.

Sumando sus participadas en bolsa (2311 mill) + 159 mill que tienen en caja = 2470 mill...Tan solo esto ya valen un 2% mas que la capitalización actual

Comprando Alba hoy en dia *nos regalan*

mecalux 
pepe jeans
panasa
roca
flex
ocibar
lazora
encampus


+

ALBA - Grupo March - index

11 oficinas en Madrid
3 en Barcelona
1 Sevilla

Debe haber como 500-1000 mill ocultos, 52-60 eu por acción


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

ROCA???

la quebrada?

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 05:38 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> En estos casos es cuando se dice lo de que uno tiene más moral que el
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el rallie? no sé, aquí se descorchan botellas todos los días.


----------



## @@strom (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una apreciación sobre Alba
> 
> Informacion periódica
> 
> ...



¿Acs y Prosegur las han vendido del todo?
Creo que también llevan acerinox y bastantes.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ROCA???
> 
> la quebrada?
> 
> ...



es otra

Ros Roca

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:45 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> ¿Acs y Prosegur las han vendido del todo?
> Creo que también llevan acerinox y bastantes.



Han vendido prosegur, por eso tienen caja neta

http://cf-alba.com/media/docs/Alba-D%C3%ADptico%20-%203er%20trimestre%202013.pdf

A lo tonto le han sacado una TIR de un 11,2% en 12 años

En ACS conservan un 16%.

Alba es de las empresas mas fáciles de analizar, los March dejan todo el trabajo hecho

Informacion periódica

En Acerinox tienen un 23%


----------



## egarenc (30 Dic 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> A todo esto...
> 
> Esas Imtech poco a poco: AAAARRIBA.



no nombre la bicha, que me la gafa y además mosquea a Sin_Per 

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:48 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Una apreciación sobre Alba
> 
> Informacion periódica
> 
> ...



ponzi, continuamos sin ver sus imagenes


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Dic 2013)

Imtech pa dentro o esperamos a ver como empieza el año?

:S


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

prisa-vocento-antena3 pinchan

y zeltia perdiendo el soporte de largo por pelos


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no nombre la bicha, que me la gafa y además mosquea a Sin_Per
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Ver archivo adjunto 61365


No carga bien las imágenes...lo copio a mano

16% ACS = 1279 
23,5% ACERINOX = 564
11% INDRA = 220
8,2% EBRO = 213
20%ANTEVENIO = 2,8
20% BAVIERA = 31,4

Solo con las cotizadas ya se estaría pagando su capitalización y eso sin contar la caja neta.Ahora mismo con Alba nos están regalando las no cotizadas mas las oficinas de Madrid,Barcelona y Sevilla


----------



## @@strom (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 61365
> 
> 
> No carga bien las imágenes...lo copio a mano
> ...




Por técnico da la impresión de ir a buscar su directriz por la zona de 40euros.
Esta me la apunto, vaya que si me la apunto.
Es usté un crack señor ponzeto.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

me gusta Prisa a 0,36 euros.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 13:18 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Una apreciación sobre Alba
> 
> Informacion periódica
> 
> ...




Se dice y es comúnmente aceptado que los holdings coticen con un descuento sobre el 30% de la suma de las participadas. No es tan sencillo, salirse a precios de mercado cuando no se tiene participaciones mayoritarias.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> me gusta Prisa a 0,36 euros.



a mí a 0,365 ó 0,354

son los 2 puntos de re-entrada que me he dado despues de salir en 0.41 ::



veo que apuntamos en el mismo target


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

tiene ustec una cadencia de posteo que ni una ametralladora ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Por técnico da la impresión de ir a buscar su directriz por la zona de 40euros.
> Esta me la apunto, vaya que si me la apunto.
> Es usté un crack señor ponzeto.



Alba es de las acciones mas sencillas de analizar

Informacion periódica

En los informes trimestrales lo dan todo mascado

Participaciones significativas

A traves de diferentes sociedades los March controlan casi el 70% del capital, es su propio dinero asi que no se la van a jugar ni haciendo inversiones alocadas ni emitiendo acciones a lo loco.

CORPORACION FINANCIERA ALBA (ALB:Continuous Market (SIBE)): Financial Statements - Businessweek

De hecho en cuanto pueden recompran acciones

Repurchase Of Common Stock (2009,2010,2011)

La cuestión es que si vale 55-60 cuanto mas abajo se compre mayor sera la rentabilidad

Tener la pasta en la misma dirección que los March en España es un extra bastante importante

[YOUTUBE]PPms3-8k4SA[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 13:35 ----------




Janus dijo:


> me gusta Prisa a 0,36 euros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 13:18 ----------
> 
> ...



las cosas valen lo que valen, lo tengas en una sa,sl,sicav....
Cuando venden acciones de prosegur no las venden con un 30% de descuento. El poder comprar algo con descuento por el mero hecho de ser un holding es un plus


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Esto está muy bien.



Coal
Trends in thermal coal prices differ across basins as the end of 2013 nears. PRB coal pricing continues to improve. Since the end of October, Western Rail PRB coal swaps have gained 14% to almost $12 per ton. This represents a 19% gain since the start of the year. In comparison, Central Appalachian coal futures have only gained 2% since the end of October to nearly $56 per ton. This represents a 4% decline since the start of the year. We believe PRB coal will carry this positive momentum into 2014, with pricing expected to continue to strengthen. Metallurgical coal pricing has slightly improved from lows seen in the third quarter, although pricing remains weak. We continue to expect that recovery levels will differ among the various U.S. basins, with western U.S. thermal basins (primarily Powder River Basin) outperforming both eastern U.S. metallurgical and thermal operations.

Year-to-date thermal coal prices are finally showing signs of improvement. Through the third quarter, prices continued to see weakness even as natural gas prices rebounded from 2012 lows below $2 per mmBTU to almost $3.70 per mmBTU (at one point reaching over $4 per mmBTU). In response to the increase in natural gas prices, electric utilities shifted back to increased coal-burn. As of September, inventory levels have reached approximately 150 million tons, significantly below the approximately 180 million tons at the start of the year. On the whole, utilities seem to be nearing more desired inventory levels. At current gas prices, western U.S. thermal coal continues to be an attractive alternative, as demonstrated by the increased coal burn. In general, Powder River Basin is attractive at natural gas prices of $2.50-$2.75 per mmBTU and Illinois Basin is attractive when gas is at $3.25-$3.50 per mmBTU. In comparison, Appalachian thermal coal only becomes attractive at natural gas prices of $4.50-$5.00 per mmBTU. Unsurprisingly, thermal coal has seen better recovery in the western U.S. basins. Regions closer to the PRB have returned to about 60% coal burn whereas regions farther away have continued to rely heavily on gas, as transportation costs have negated PRB coal's price discount to natural gas.

As seen in the precipitous fall of metallurgical coal prices from 2011 highs despite consistent growth in steel demand, the metallurgical coal markets are operating with excessive supply. As high-cost producers suffer worst during weak pricing, we believe Appalachian thermal coal is undergoing a secular decline where the ill effects can only be mitigated by further production rationalization. Although higher selling prices (compared with thermal coal) help Appalachian metallurgical coal producers absorb the region's high production costs, we do not expect prices to improve unless supply is rightsized. Production cutbacks in China and the U.S. and export declines in Mongolia, Colombia, and the U.S. are starting to reduce this seaborne oversupply. However, the problems caused by oversupply will be exacerbated if Chinese demand growth slows from a reduction in fixed-asset investment.

We are optimistic for a recovery in domestic thermal coal, and believe that despite continued near-term weakness, there are positive signs of improvement with electric utilities nearing desired inventory levels and prices improving. We continue to believe lower-cost regions such as Powder River Basin and Illinois Basin are likely to see a recovery much sooner and much better than the high-cost Appalachian region. We are not so hopeful for domestic metallurgical coal, as U.S. supply sits on the higher end of the cost curve and the industry currently suffers from oversupply. Therefore, we are more enthusiastic about Cloud Peak Energy and Peabody Energy, who have leading positions in the Powder River Basin and no exposure to Appalachia. Given exposure to Appalachia (in spite of Arch’s second-largest position in the Powder River Basin), we are less excited for Arch Coal. With Consol Energy’s sale of five West Virginia longwall coal mines, the company has effectively transformed itself into a natural gas company.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 13:40 ----------

me gusta barclays en short.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene ustec una cadencia de posteo que ni una ametralladora ::



que estamos de vacaciones!

El dficit alcanza el 3,96% hasta noviembre y supera el objetivo de todo el ao


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 Dic 2013)

colonial está a un empujoncito de pegarse una inmersión por los fondos, romperá el eurillo, 0.98?


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Teneis que ver el documental de los march, ver como han funcionado durante el ultimo siglo es algo impresionante.Son gente que se mueve como peces en el agua en cualquier escenario.Por cierto Janus tienes buen ojo,en un % muy alto alli donde pones el gatillo meses despues se da la vuelta al ev y pepinazo al canto


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Teneis que ver el documental de los march, ver como han funcionado durante el ultimo siglo es algo impresionante.Son gente que se mueve como peces en el agua en cualquier escenario.Por cierto Janus tienes buen ojo,en un % muy alto alli donde pones el gatillo meses despues se da la vuelta al ev y pepinazo al canto



no :no:


----------



## @@strom (30 Dic 2013)

Por cierto que Arcelor ya ronda nuevamente los 13 euros.
Habrá que ver si consigue superar esta cota....


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Teneis que ver el documental de los march, ver como han funcionado durante el ultimo siglo es algo impresionante.Son gente que se mueve como peces en el agua en cualquier escenario.Por cierto Janus tienes buen ojo,en un % muy alto alli donde pones el gatillo meses despues se da la vuelta al ev y pepinazo al canto



[YOUTUBE]PPms3-8k4SA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto está muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Janus, podrías resumir ese artículo carbonero con un gift?

O con lo que sea, vamos, es para asegurarme de que lo he entendido bien

Thnaks, Master


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Dic 2013)

Bueno se acabo lo que se daba este año, ya solo me falta un buen cierre de las intuitive y las ibm´s. Cierro el año con sdf y szu empujando arriba, espero que sigan asi el proximo. De nota lo de K+S.

El dax cierra con una subida del 25%. Con la mitad el año que viene lo firmo ahora mismo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Dic 2013)

Alguien alberga alguna esperanza para Codere? :fiufiu:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno se acabo lo que se daba este año, ya solo me falta un buen cierre de las intuitive y las ibm´s. Cierro el año con sdf y szu empujando arriba, espero que sigan asi el proximo. De nota lo de K+S.
> 
> El dax cierra con una subida del 25%. Con la mitad el año que viene lo firmo ahora mismo.



Estoy por entrar también en K+S. Tiene toda la pinta de ir a cerrar el gap que dejó en los 26 y pico euros. 

Mierda que no promedié con la azucarera porque también va a por los 23 perdidos.:Aplauso: 

Buen año, sí señor. Mira que no me arrepiento ni de vender las Imtech para pagar menos impuestos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]PPms3-8k4SA[/YOUTUBE]



Yo lei en su dia este libro, todo un personaje.

JUAN MARCH: EL HOMBRE MAS MISTERIOSO DEL MUNDO - PERE FERRER, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

Retiro la orden de venta de bankia y reconsideramos todo.
Otra tarde más que se saldrá por la puerta grande.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo lei en su dia este libro, todo un personaje.
> 
> JUAN MARCH: EL HOMBRE MAS MISTERIOSO DEL MUNDO - PERE FERRER, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro



Son capaces de jugar al poker con los grandes de la bolsa, tirar un farol y ganarles.Es el Al Capone español.


http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...n-mover-ficha-en-la-ruleta-de-acerinox_30938/

El año pasado se me escapo por los pelos, creo que la unica opcion es ir comprando por tramos.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Teneis que ver el documental de los march, ver como han funcionado durante el ultimo siglo es algo impresionante.Son gente que se mueve como peces en el agua en cualquier escenario.Por cierto Janus tienes buen ojo,en un % muy alto alli donde pones el gatillo meses despues se da la vuelta al ev y pepinazo al canto



Ready to misbehave in this new year eve.

Always is a pleasure dealing with you.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 15:31 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus, podrías resumir ese artículo carbonero con un gift?
> 
> O con lo que sea, vamos, es para asegurarme de que lo he entendido bien
> 
> Thnaks, Master



El carbón usano es competitivo incluso con costes muy bajos de gas natural excepto en Appalachia que es donde está de momento concentrada ANR. Es resto está más diversificada geográficamente en PRB.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 15:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Son capaces de jugar al poker con los grandes de la bolsa, tirar un farol y ganarles.Es el Al Capone español.
> 
> 
> Del Pino, March y Koplowitz deciden mover ficha en la ruleta de Acerinox - Noticias de Mercados
> ...



A mí me parecen unos corruptos casposos que han hecho riñón envenenando a los demás. Dicho lo cual, si sirven para ganar dinero, les aplazaremos un tiempo pasar por la guillotina.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

Y HSOL que allá va de nuevo nada más abrir, otra jornada peponiana para la solar de nombre chino. La putada es el EURUSD que recorta posibles plusvis, ya podía dar un descanso el hdlgp


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Dic 2013)

El carbón usano es competitivo incluso con costes muy bajos de gas natural excepto en Appalachia que es donde está de momento concentrada ANR. Es resto está más diversificada geográficamente en PRB.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 15:32 ----------


Eso lo que quiere decir es que ANR es la peor posicionada para crecer? 
Damm it!:ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ready to misbehave in this new year eve.
> 
> Always is a pleasure dealing with you.
> 
> ...



Tenía entendido que en esa zona estaba muy focalizada Arch Coal


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

Banderazo de salida para la etapa diaria del rally.
A por los 10000.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> El carbón usano es competitivo incluso con costes muy bajos de gas natural excepto en Appalachia que es donde está de momento concentrada ANR. Es resto está más diversificada geográficamente en PRB.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> ...





Quiere decir que de momento es la peor posicionada para generar margen con el que reequilibrar el Enterprise Value. Pero no nos volvamos locos porque las exportaciones funcionan de otra forma y sobre todo lo que cotizan son las expectativas de hacer un turn around.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 15:41 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tenía entendido que en esa zona estaba muy focalizada Arch Coal



Arch Coal, Inc. (Arch) is the coal producer. The Company sells substantially all of its coal to power plants, steel mills and industrial facilities. As of December 31, 2012, it operated, or contracted out the operation of, 32 active mines located in each of the coal-producing regions of the United States. The locations of its mines and access to export facilities enable them to ship coal worldwide. The Company's operating segments are the Powder River Basis (PRB) segment, with operations in Wyoming; the Western Bituminous (WBIT) segment, with operations in Utah and Colorado; the Appalachia (APP) segment, with operations in West Virginia, Kentucky, Maryland and Virginia; and its Illinois segment, which includes its operations in Illinois.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Dic 2013)

Magnachip, nicho de negocio interesante con 100%+ upside - Rankia
gran análisis. Magnachip


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Banderazo de salida para la etapa diaria del rally.
> A por los 10000.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Unas albas para la saca

[YOUTUBE]u2mNbubo2vg[/YOUTUBE]

min 4 habla del mercado del azucar

Asi meto en cartera ebro,iberdrola,acs,acerinox,indra


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Where in the world to invest in 2014 | Breakout - Yahoo Finance


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

deponga esa actitud trolera , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

una de las tapadillas del continuo

Vidrala

VIDRALA SA (VID:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

[YOUTUBE]joApH3LCS9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

son gifs sanos bertok , te curaran el mariconismo :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2013)

eh eh hoyjann!!
si se están pasando la cuenta del jato entre ustedes, yo también quiero

contraseña por privado, Jracias


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

En cuanto llegue a casa te saco al perro Tono!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Dic 2013)

Acabo de llegar y... boom!
Ha salido ya la conga?



No me puedo bajar ni de bankia ni de prisa hasta año nuevo ehhh


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Dic 2013)

Soy un loser. ::


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

yo había puesto hoy órdenes de compra en Liberbank, Duro y amper. Ninguna de las 3 ha entrado. Yo soy el loser.


y compro bio a 0.65 y caen a 0,645

yo esperaba que hoy pegasen el bote. menuda mierda


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Retiro la orden de venta de bankia y reconsideramos todo.
> Otra tarde más que se saldrá por la puerta grande.



Coño!! Pues guardo al perro.... Jaja... No lo había leído... Iba leyendo de fin a principio.... :ouch:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (30 Dic 2013)

las Bankias no las suelto !


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Dic 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Soy un loser. ::



No problem, ya habrá otros trenes. Hay que aprender a asumir que no podemos coger todos y en lugar de lamentarnos, mirar cuando vendrá el próximo fiable. Aquí pillamos palos todos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

es un loser , matemosle :no:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

primera subida de bankia:
de 0,54 a 0,88 
segunda:
de 0,67 a 1,18 
tercera:
de 0,87 a x


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Los March podrian estar frotandose las manos con Aena

Los March hacen caja por más de 400 millones y sopesan entrar en Aena | Empresas | Cinco Días


400 mill listos para las rebajas de navidad


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Dic 2013)

mañana hay mercado hasta que hora? o normal hasta las 17:30?

ale ya lo he encontrado, mañana abierto el chiringuito hasta las 14:00


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mañana hay mercado hasta que hora? o normal hasta las 17:30?



14h al igual que el 24


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mañana hay mercado hasta que hora? o normal hasta las 17:30?



Juraria que hasta las dos8:



La conga, la congaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:XX::XX:


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

Sí, soy un cagao, me bajo de las HSOL a 2,82, no es nada mal beneficio para 4 sesiones 

Ane, a ver si buscamos donde entrar... o me voy preparando para ponerme corto el dia 2? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, soy un cagao, me bajo de las HSOL a 2,82, no es nada mal beneficio para 4 sesiones
> 
> Ane, a ver si buscamos donde entrar... o me voy preparando para ponerme corto el dia 2? ienso:



Yo hoy tenía unas entradas preparadas, que visto lo visto, eran correctas.
Para el 2 tengo otras, pero me he propuesto para el nuevo año 2 cosas:

- controlar emociones
- no cantar mis posiciones de entrada y salida, al menos en público 

::







bankia 1,24
o en la subasta la petan o tiene pinta de 1,40


----------



## Xiux (30 Dic 2013)

Hablando de TESLA

Elon Musk, el joven mago de Tesla Motors que sacó petróleo de los coches eléctricos - Noticias de Motor

Estamos en Verde


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Dic 2013)

Hay chicharros peor que mi asqueroso chicharro; miren Prisa.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo hoy tenía unas entradas preparadas, que visto lo visto, eran correctas.
> Para el 2 tengo otras, pero me he propuesto para el nuevo año 2 cosas:
> 
> - controlar emociones
> ...



Y vd. que hace bien. Yo tengo que ponerme a buscar aunque tengo que probar si acierto más sobrio hoy o ebrio mañana de madrugada ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hay chicharros peor que mi asqueroso chicharro; miren Prisa.



a otro que le esperamos un poco más abajo. por pelotas

y espero que más en la subasta


EDITO:

de 0,41 a 0,38 en unas horas ::


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Coño!! Pues guardo al perro.... Jaja... No lo había leído... Iba leyendo de fin a principio.... :ouch:




Cuando ví que tocaban el 1,22 anulé la orden. Intento autoengañarme de alguna forma colocando esas órdenes.
Cuando iba perdiendo 2000€ en el valor estaba más tranquilo. ::. 
Sigo sin ver el punto de salida. Se está comiendo el 1,24::

Pirata, si ya tienes la cabeza despejada dale un vistazo a bankia. 
We really know you aren't an alcoholic. Alcoholics go to A.A. meetings.
You go to parties. 
So, you're just a drunk.

(soy malo hasta contando chistes en inglés) :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

Ciérrenme por encima del 1,24!!!







::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

deberiamos tocar los 10150 antes de ir a cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:


----------



## paulistano (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberiamos tocar los 10150 antes de ir a cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:



O tocar los cojones más al personal...como hustec gusteienso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberiamos tocar los 10150 antes de ir a cerrar el gap 9450 ienso:



sí, mañana en 5 horas y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, mañana en 5 horas y tal.



o en la primera sesion del año ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> o en la primera sesion del año ienso:



ahora hay que acertar con las compras, para adelantarse a mañana y a él día 2 ::


toca tarde de busqueda de trufas

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 10:38 ----------



















de bolsacafe


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

Otro día más. 
Congaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Rodrigo (30 Dic 2013)

Apostaria mis plusvis de Bankia a que mañana en 5 horitas cerramos en mas del 10.000 

No me creo que dejen pasar la oportunidad de dar esa "buena noticia"


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, soy un cagao, me bajo de las HSOL a 2,82, no es nada mal beneficio para 4 sesiones
> 
> Ane, a ver si buscamos donde entrar... o me voy preparando para ponerme corto el dia 2? ienso:



hasta 4 usd!!!!!

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 18:01 ----------




Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hay chicharros peor que mi asqueroso chicharro; miren Prisa.



a 0,36 euros le esperamos una peña con bates de beisbol.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ciérrenme por encima del 1,24!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues no, pero en la robasta si que ha habido movimiento


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Al final Janus acerto su pronostico.La accion que mas se ha revalorizado en 2013 ha sido Gamesa y sobre Bankia es la unica que en el mismo año esta en el top 3 de las maximas caidas y subidas.Habria que dar a Janus la medalla del hilo,un x7 no se ve todos los años


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Apostaria mis plusvis de Bankia a que mañana en 5 horitas cerramos en mas del 10.000
> 
> No me creo que dejen pasar la oportunidad de dar esa "buena noticia"



Tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Sin embargo, estoy revisando el continuo y el 90% de los valores están en sobrecompra. De hecho, entraría en Solaria... pero corto :: lástima que mi broker sólo me deje entrar largo por cfd.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

Los 4,45 son muy importantes.

Perder los 4,35 sería entrar en territorio zulú.


----------



## mpbk (30 Dic 2013)

bankia rompiendo antigua resistencia y twitter cayendo un 20% desde que di salida el jueves.

final de año, corregir los excesos alcistas y bajistas.


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al final Janus acerto su pronostico.La accion que mas se ha revalorizado en 2013 ha sido Gamesa y sobre Bankia es la unica que en el mismo año esta en el top 3 de las maximas caidas y subidas.Habria que dar a Janus la medalla del hilo,un x7 no se ve todos los años



Fecundo la moción. 

Las dos jugadas que llevo con Bankia fueron gracias a su insistente forma de aconsejarnos ''ojos antes que cerebro''. En la vida un bluechipófilo de vieja escuela como yo se hubiera metido en un chicharro semejante, si no fuera por ese consejo de Janus.

Y los ojos me siguen diciendo que hay juego mientras que la cabeza me manda salir por patas. 
Ahí están los máximos y mínimos que citas Ponzi. Y seguramente habrá más.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

estamos fuera de bolinger ya tono....

es posible que en 5 horas mañana se corrija un poco. y el 2.

sigo pensando que no vemos los 10.100 y que toca correcciones ahora y el 2. El 2 es buen día para entrar al finalizar 

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 12:04 ----------

La bolsa por Carlos María: Bankia, el valor estrella, al menos por unos días.

Si hacen memoria, tras la brusca caída de hace 7 - 8 meses, ya comentaba que era probable que el precio fuera a cerrar el hueco de la zona 1,40 euros. Pues bien, estamos en la parte final de la subida, si se atreven pueden contar 5 ondas tras el rebote de mínimos, está última iniciada en el apoyo a la zona 0,87 - 0,90 euros, zona de compras que definimos en su día. 
Otro detalle más, la zona 1,37 euros es la extensión 161,8 de la onda 3 por lo que este pueda ser el numerito mágico que buscamos. Una vez llegada a esta zona, no se queden comprados por varios motivos, el mercado es cruel con los pillados, a corto plazo no les van a dejar rentabilizar su inversión, va a coincidir con las generalizadas caídas que esperamos y con la tradicional indigestión de los valores que entran a formar parte del Ibex pasados los primeros días. Si echan cuentas, pueden ser plusvalías del 55% desde la zona de compra en 0,87 euros. Manos fuertes en posiciones compradoras, RSI creciente, media de 30 sesiones creciente por debajo del precio.










Yo añado:
manos en estos dos últimos días están cayendo
el astro repite el valor de ayer, luego es posible que empice a debilitarse y sube un poquito más hasta 1,25 y luego igual recorta hasta 1,17, antigua resistencia y ahí tomar impulso para lo que dice carlos

aún así si tuviese, no vendería, pondría un stop y listo.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Dic 2013)

No es por ser agorero, pero si fuera bankio me andaría con ojo, están comenzando a salir noticias tipo "mirad lo bien que va bankia en bolsa" y sus CM ya están haciendo el trabajo. Me temo que le queda poca subida a esto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493236-ya-no-hay-duda-mundo-confia-bankia-y-bolsa-se-convierte-mas-proyeccion.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493238-mira-que-os-avise-goirigolzarri-gana-100-de-que-invirtio-acciones-de-bankia.html


----------



## juanfer (30 Dic 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No es por ser agorero, pero si fuera bankio me andaría con ojo, están comenzando a salir noticias tipo "mirad lo bien que va bankia en bolsa" y sus CM ya están haciendo el trabajo. Me temo que le queda poca subida a esto.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nkia-y-bolsa-se-convierte-mas-proyeccion.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-100-de-que-invirtio-acciones-de-bankia.html



Se supone que no van a dejar caer ningún banco. Otra cosa es que se puede tener un susto cuando baje el capital del core que estableció el BdE.


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estamos fuera de bolinger ya tono....
> es posible que en 5 horas mañana se corrija un poco. y el 2.
> sigo pensando que no vemos los 10.100 y que toca correcciones ahora y el 2. El 2 es buen día para entrar al finalizar
> http://labolsaporcarlosmaria.blogspot.com.es/2013/12/bankia-el-valor-estrella-al-menos-por.html
> ...





Bien, tienes razón y Hannibal también, el AT es impecable marcando salida, los fundamentales son horribles. Bolinger y demás indicadores dando alerta.
Pero volvemos al motivo por el que entré e incluso aconsejé cuando el valor superó el 1€ , incluso el 1,10. Motivo por el que todavía sigo dentro:*Ojos antes que cerebro**©Janus* 
El dinero sigue entrando en cantidades y empujando con fuerza hacia arriba. No hay nada más que valorar, sólo seguir la tendencia. Cuando los ojos muestren debilidad es hora de salir ¿1,25? ¿1,37? ¿1,50?
Paciencia y mirar con atención.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bien, tienes razón y Hannibal también, el AT es impecable marcando salida, los fundamentales son horribles. Bolinger y demás indicadores dando alerta.
> Pero volvemos al motivo por el que entré e incluso aconsejé cuando el valor superó el 1€ , incluso el 1,10. Motivo por el que todavía sigo dentro:*Ojos antes que cerebro**©Janus*
> El dinero sigue entrando en cantidades y empujando con fuerza hacia arriba. No hay nada más que valorar, sólo seguir la tendencia. Cuando los ojos muestren debilidad es hora de salir ¿1,25? ¿1,37? ¿1,50?
> Paciencia y mirar con atención.



Bájate cuando te echen del valor y no cuando las plusvis te quemen las manos.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bien, tienes razón y Hannibal también, el AT es impecable marcando salida, los fundamentales son horribles. Bolinger y demás indicadores dando alerta.
> Pero volvemos al motivo por el que entré e incluso aconsejé cuando el valor superó el 1€ , incluso el 1,10. Motivo por el que todavía sigo dentro:*Ojos antes que cerebro**©Janus*
> El dinero sigue entrando en cantidades y empujando con fuerza hacia arriba. No hay nada más que valorar, sólo seguir la tendencia. Cuando los ojos muestren debilidad es hora de salir ¿1,25? ¿1,37? ¿1,50?
> Paciencia y mirar con atención.



Ojos dicen que las manos fuertes el viernes pararon y hoy se han pirado al final 

Aún así les deseo suerte, lo difícil ya lo han hecho. Ahora si siguel trincar, y si salta, pues trincar un poco menos.

Les envidio un 4%


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

El SP se ha meneado 5 pipos en el día, sobre el 0,3% entre max y min. Para que luego se diga que no está controlado el tema.


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> el AT es impecable marcando salida



En semanal y por AT marca tendencia alcista pero el riesgo stop es alto o lo que es lo mismo, la corrección sera dura y puede llegar a los 0,97. Para mi es un tren que he dejado escapar eso si, si estuviese dentro mantendría posiciones.


----------



## mpbk (30 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Fecundo la moción.
> 
> Las dos jugadas que llevo con Bankia fueron gracias a su insistente forma de aconsejarnos ''ojos antes que cerebro''. En la vida un bluechipófilo de vieja escuela como yo se hubiera metido en un chicharro semejante, si no fuera por ese consejo de Janus.
> 
> ...



este recuento es erroneo, quedan dos ondas más...subirá hasta 1.32-1.36 y 1.6


----------



## inversobres (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP se ha meneado 5 pipos en el día, sobre el 0,3% entre max y min. Para que luego se diga que no está controlado el tema.



Y el vix disparado al alza, dia raro hoy, a ultima hora lo tiran o andan calentando el hanbiente.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Tono (30 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ojos dicen que las manos fuertes el viernes pararon y hoy se han pirado al final
> 
> Aún así les deseo suerte, lo difícil ya lo han hecho. Ahora si siguel trincar, y si salta, pues trincar un poco menos.
> 
> Les envidio un 4%



¿manos fuertes han salido hoy?:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

Que han salido respecto a ayer Tono. Hay menos dentro que ayer. A eso me refería.

Manos fuertes siguen compradas, pero que hay menos. Que han salido no me refiero a que se han ido todos, si no que hay menos que hace 2 días. Que muchos de los que estaban hace 2 días hoy ya no.


----------



## Bronx (30 Dic 2013)

Pregunta para los entendidos. Estoy leyendo los apuntes de Suson, y no tengo claro de si, dentro de las fase de relanzamiento, estamos al final de la alza líquida o si ya hemos entrado en lo que el denomina alza fundamental.

Opiniones?

Gracias


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Pregunta para los entendidos. Estoy leyendo los apuntes de Suson, y no tengo claro de si, dentro de las fase de relanzamiento, estamos al final de la alza líquida o si ya hemos entrado en lo que el denomina alza fundamental.
> 
> Opiniones?
> 
> Gracias



Ojos antes que cerebro. Que sean ellos quienes te guien en la inversion. Deja el cerebro para poder calcular el porcentaje de las plusvis que le debes a Montonto.


----------



## inversobres (30 Dic 2013)

Y siguen haciendo maximos historicos en usa. Que correa tienen.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## decloban (30 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y siguen haciendo maximos historicos en usa. Que correa tienen.
> 
> Distribuidor de  a domicilio.



No son máximos históricos porque se van a superar pronto


----------



## inversobres (30 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> No son máximos históricos porque se van a superar pronto



Hombre mcfly!! Vuelve ud. del futuro!!

A no ser que vivas dias por delante de momento lo son.

Estan a la espera de jrandeh himbersoresh para llevarlo al ciclo del nuncabajar.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

vamos a dejar un poco a la imaginación a ver o qué. un poco manipulado pero...








no hemos tendio ninguna corrección en dic, no?


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Yo creo que Bankia llegara a 1,5 que mas o menos es lo que deberia valer por la capacidad de ganar unos 800-1200 mill al año.Lo que tarde en llegar es un misterio.Supongo que con el tiempo haran un contrasplit


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

¿a qué precio recuperaría el FROB toda su inversión?

Comprad malditos !!!


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué precio recuperaría el FROB toda su inversión?
> 
> Comprad malditos !!!



No esta hecho para que el estado gane

Los que se están poniendo morados son esta gente

Rothschild in Spain | GFA Office Locations | Madrid - Barcelona

Rothschild rejuvenece la cúpula de su equipo de banqueros en España - elConfidencial.com

_"Además, *asesoró* a BBVA en la compra de Unnim y *al Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) en la valoración del agujero de Bankia*"_

---------- Post added 30-dic-2013 at 23:24 ----------

A mi me tienen intrigado los March, uno no vende el 10% de Prosegur si previamente no sabe donde va a meter ese dinero.La empresa de seguridad esta internacionalizada y con un posicionamiento único en el mercado, sobre todo en el uso de camiones blindados para bancos.

Y en países asiaticos

Prosegur - Historia y presencia internacional

En un año vía ventas han sacado mas de 400 mill, es mucho dinero para tenerlo parado en la caja.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No esta hecho para que el estado gane
> 
> Los que se están poniendo morados son esta gente
> 
> ...



Se dice que pujan por AENA, un mínimo de 800 millonacos.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se dice que pujan por AENA, un mínimo de 800 millonacos.



Aena no lo ganan ellos. Los hay que llevan tiempo hablando con el gobierno y si biem no hay nada cerrado, estan muy biem posicionados. Cotizan en el Ibex35 y se quiere hacer todo con una escenificacion de transparencia. Los interesados andan con la mosca detras de la oreja porque piensan que algun extranjerl les puede joder el pastel. Desconfian de Industria de unos meses a esta parte.

Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se conspira, se amaña, se otea ..........


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se dice que pujan por AENA, un mínimo de 800 millonacos.



Aena entera no es rentable

http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/739/841/Aena%20EPE%20Consolidad.pdf

Los intereses de la deuda ya son mayores que el ebit

Otra historia es Barajas o el Prat , eso si que es una perita en dulce

Sea como sea viendo su historial no se van a meter a no ser que sepan 100% seguro que van a ganar dinero


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aena no lo ganan ellos. Los hay que llevan tiempo hablando con el gobierno y si biem no hay nada cerrado, estan muy biem posicionados. Cotizan en el Ibex35 y se quiere hacer todo con una escenificacion de transparencia. Los interesados andan con la mosca detras de la oreja porque piensan que algun extranjerl les puede joder el pastel. Desconfian de Industria de unos meses a esta parte.
> 
> Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se conspira, se amaña, se otea ..........



Si industria privatiza AENA hacia socios extranjeros ..... es para ejecutarlos en plazo pública


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si industria privatiza AENA hacia socios extranjeros ..... es para ejecutarlos en plazo pública



Ya permitieron a los britanicos hacerse con Iberia...esos mismos que no quieren saber nada de europa::::

[YOUTUBE]YAExfkyrawU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (30 Dic 2013)

se cierran 8 aeropuertos y se hacen rentables a 12 en total....


----------



## xavigomis (30 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No esta hecho para que el estado gane
> 
> Los que se están poniendo morados son esta gente
> 
> ...



Le corrijo... uno no vende si tiene la convicción que seguirá subiendo. 
Cuando uno sabe que no hay más recorrido o que lo que tiene entre manos mañana valdrá menos, vende.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

Un poco de buenas noticias para el carbón usano

Coal stocks: Diamonds in the rough - CNBC

Janus ¿dilución a la vista en Alpha Natural Resources?

Next Year Will Be Decisive for This Coal Miner


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aena no lo ganan ellos. Los hay que llevan tiempo hablando con el gobierno y si biem no hay nada cerrado, estan muy biem posicionados. Cotizan en el Ibex35 y se quiere hacer todo con una escenificacion de transparencia. Los interesados andan con la mosca detras de la oreja porque piensan que algun extranjerl les puede joder el pastel. Desconfian de Industria de unos meses a esta parte.
> 
> Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se conspira, se amaña, se otea ..........



ACS,ABERTIS y Ferrovial son los que mas pasta tienen en caja.

Llama la atención los mas de 5700 mill que tiene ACS en caja y si sumamos las cuentas por cobrar cuentan con mas de 11000 mill (Floren es el peon de los March)

A OHL no les veo yo, se ha metido ya en demasiadas historias

Por cierto vaya rejonazo que han metido a la deuda de largo plazo en FCC, DE 4900 mill en diciembre a 3300 en septiembre


----------



## Arrebonico (30 Dic 2013)

Los aeropuertos rentables de España, se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano, y sobran dedos. El resto son deficitarios, y el muerto les cayó a controladores hace tiempo...


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Arch Coal

Financial Flexibility

Despite the prevalent tough coal market conditions, I don't foresee a threat of bankruptcy for ACI. The company has done well to improve its financial flexibility and extend its debt maturity to navigate through the industry downturn. The company has increased its total liquidity from $1 billion in 2010 to almost $1.6 billion in 2013, despite the difficult business environment. Also, the company has proposed a transaction to extend its 2016 debt maturity into 2018. As the company will be able to refinance its debt, the company will not have any debt maturity until 2018.


Janus, ¿que carbonera usana se dedica principalmente al Thermal Coal?


----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bien, tienes razón y Hannibal también, el AT es impecable marcando salida, los fundamentales son horribles. Bolinger y demás indicadores dando alerta.
> Pero volvemos al motivo por el que entré e incluso aconsejé cuando el valor superó el 1€ , incluso el 1,10. Motivo por el que todavía sigo dentro:*Ojos antes que cerebro**©Janus*
> El dinero sigue entrando en cantidades y empujando con fuerza hacia arriba. No hay nada más que valorar, sólo seguir la tendencia. Cuando los ojos muestren debilidad es hora de salir ¿1,25? ¿1,37? ¿1,50?
> Paciencia y mirar con atención.



El AT que sirva de referenciaa la hora de marcar stop.....no de salir.....y si no echamos un vistazo al pasado y vemos gamesa, por AT plasmado aqui habia que salir creo que en 2,65.....ahora en 7......de Sacyr en 2,30.....ahora casi 4......y de abengoa b a 0,64.....ahora ni idea....pero seguro por encima del euro.....entramos unos cuantos en esta accion de la mano de donpepito.

Por tanto....stop mas abajo y dejarla subir....siemlre se ha dicho por aqui eso de cortar perdidas y dejar correr las ganancias, pues dejadlas correr, queridos foristas!!


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Arch Coal
> 
> Financial Flexibility
> 
> ...



La que mas es ANR y eso le condiciona mucho respecto a los bajos precios del gas natural. Para paliarlo estan desarrollando lo maximo las exportaciones pero no es facil porque sus costes de extraccion son los que son y porque hay mucho carbon en el mundo. Las minas australianas se estan poniendo las botas.


----------



## Chila (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bájate cuando te echen del valor y no cuando las plusvis te quemen las manos.



Vamos a ver como se comporta, pero mientras no nos echen, dentro estamos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Janus cuenta lo que sabes con aena.Algunas ladrilleras estan moviendo mas pasta de la que es normal


----------



## Chila (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los 4,45 son muy importantes.
> 
> Perder los 4,35 sería entrar en territorio zulú.



Gráfica muy limitada en el tiempo.
Esos 4,04 que toca vienen desde 4,53 aproximadamente.
El valor se ha lateralizado, a la espera de romper la gran bajista que lleva desde hace dos años.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Gráfica muy limitada en el tiempo.
> Esos 4,04 que toca vienen desde 4,53 aproximadamente.
> El valor se ha lateralizado, a la espera de romper la gran bajista que lleva desde hace dos años.



De las grandes carboneras usanas es la que peor comportamiento ha tenido


----------



## Chila (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De las grandes carboneras usanas es la que peor comportamiento ha tenido



Es la única que no ha despegado, cierto.


----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2013)

Subo este ilustre hilo a primera pagina.

Acabo de terminar de ver evil dead......lo que debió disfrutar bertok con la escena final de la motosierra...jaja....

Muy buena peli.


----------



## j.w.pepper (31 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Subo este ilustre hilo a primera pagina.
> 
> Acabo de terminar de ver evil dead......lo que debió disfrutar bertok con la escena final de la motosierra...jaja....
> 
> Muy buena peli.



Muy buena aunque como suele suceder, mejor la original que el remake


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Buenos días, levantaros y a hacer un poco de ejercicio antes de disfrutar de nuevos máximos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

Cagante....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ultima sesion del año :S

esas expresiones bajunas señol guybrush :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2013)

¡¡Buenos días!!

Sesión breve la de hoy aunque no por ello debe ser menos interesante. A ver como cerramos el año.


----------



## amago45 (31 Dic 2013)

AENA = Ferrovial ... Heathrow o Glasgow les avala ... Agromán Powa !!!

Buenos días y tal


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno, entonces, ya hemos tenido nuestro 1929, no?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> AENA = Ferrovial ... Heathrow o Glasgow les avala ... Agromán Powa !!!
> 
> Buenos días y tal



No depende de lo que les avale, depende los contactos castuziles y de la mordida


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Dic 2013)

Lo que está claro es que del chorro de dinero creado estos últimos años solo una parte diría que pequeña ha ido a bolsa. 
Otra parte importante se ha dedicado a tapar todos los fails y pufos habidos y por haber. Y un porcentage muy alto está atesorado por la Fed supongo que como reservas para ir usando a medida que haga falta, ya sea en bolsa ya sea para gastos militares, comprar empresas extranjeras, o tener el oro papel bajo control. Ni de coña ha ido todo a bolsa, por lo que veo al SP subiendo todavía durante mucho tiempo. Es mi humilde opinión.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 09:16 ----------

Pooooooooooooooziiiiiiiiii me cago en la leche con las Imtech !!!!!! Nos metemos again ?????


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que del chorro de dinero creado estos últimos años solo una parte diría que pequeña ha ido a bolsa.



Hablas en pasado cuando el chorro de dinero continua y ha aumentado de volumen.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Hablas en pasado cuando el chorro de dinero continua y ha aumentado de volumen.



Quería decir creado hasta ahora, claro.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

creo que hoy va a ser el día de menos volumen de los últimos tiempos.

DE 12.00h a 14.00 hay que dejar dadas las ordenes para el año que viene si se va a largo


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> DE 12.00h a 14.00 hay que dejar dadas las ordenes para el año que viene si se va a largo



Si se va a medio plazo (a largo solo van los pillados y los ricachones) te da igual entrar céntimo arriba o céntimo abajo


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2013)

Hasta el nabo me tiene el ibex,ni el ultimo dia se permite un alegron en forma de guano.Amago en apertura y otra vez el trote cochinero arriba.

Cagon to


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

Las minusvalias de acciones de menos de un año, se pueden seguir transportando tres años?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si se va a medio plazo (a largo solo van los pillados y los ricachones) te da igual entrar céntimo arriba o céntimo abajo



es la satisfacción, no importa tanto el dinero. es en serio.

me llena más el acertar




Venga Prisa, sal de detrás de la columna....


----------



## Roninn (31 Dic 2013)

Querido HVEI,

Se acaba el año y toca ir haciendo balance aunque ya replegue velas en septiembre.

En este año que pensaba estar casi en liquidez al final con la tonteria he hecho 20 operaciones (20 compra/ventas). De las cuales 9 positivas 11 losers :_(

El ratio no es bueno aunque de lo que estoy un poco gacelerrimamente orgulloso es del control de riesgo. La media de cada operacion ganadora es el doble de cada operacion perdedora lo que me confirma que algo estoy haciendo bien.

Del capital invertido en bolsa que no ha llegado a 1/3 del total de mi capital he conseguido un rendimiento del 8%. El resto a 1,x% de los putos IPF.

Puntos positivos: He mejorado el control de mis posiciones, no he entrado con todo el capital quedandome sin margen de maniobra como otros años, ni tampoco he entrado persiguiendo precios cual puta por rastrojo como si me fuese la vida. Mis puntos de entrada tambien han mejorado (creo) al darle más importancia al volumen.

Puntos negativos: En 2 posiciones no respete el S/L y tuve "suerte" que tirasen para arriba. Sin esa "suerte" seguramente habria salido escaldado y en tablas. Operar porque si debido a una corazonada, abri 4 posiciones por lo de Madrid 2060 olimpico que retire al no ganar, haciendome un pequeño boquete en mis resultados. A aprender de los errores y a evitar las tonterias.

Saludos y feliz fin de año a TODOS!


----------



## davinci (31 Dic 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sesión breve la de hoy aunque no por ello debe ser menos interesante. A ver como cerramos el año.



¿A qué hora termina?


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿A qué hora termina?



A las 14h al igual que el 24


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

joder, que aburrimiento de sesión. chicharrines rebotando un poquitín y todo más plano que el electro de rajoy


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Querido HVEI,
> 
> Se acaba el año y toca ir haciendo balance aunque ya replegue velas en septiembre.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. En este foro es lo que se intenta: aprender para ganar.

Por mi parte, me quedo "pillado" para el 2014 en Ezentis, Natraceutical y Tesla. En todas ellas con pérdidas muy pequeñas, de momento.
Aún no he hecho balance final, pero mi Excel me dice que he acabado el año bastante verde.

Les deseo a todos un gran 2014, en salud y en la cartera.


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> chicharrines rebotando un poquitín y todo más plano que el electro de rajoy



Algún chicharrin va perdido un 9% y con bastante volumen :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Algún chicharrin va perdido un 9% y con bastante volumen :fiufiu:



9%?

cuál?

yo conozco uno del -14%, pero del 9, no


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Les deseo a todos un gran 2014, en salud y en la cartera.



Supongo que no habrás nombrado el amor porque la cartera y el amor son incompatibles :XX:

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 10:11 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> 9%?
> 
> cuál?
> 
> yo conozco uno del -14%, pero del 9, no



Igual estamos hablando de la misma lo que pasa que yo los datos los tengo en diferido


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

*Otra lección del año con estos 2 detalles:*

CODERES: 0,68 -14% (hoy)

GALQ +12% habiendo dicho chicharros.info ayer que fuera y liquidez




NO HAGAIS CASO A NADIE, NI BLOGS, NI EJPERTOS, NI POLLAS en Vinagre de Módena. Investigad un propio antes de invertir VUESTRO dinero.


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Enhorabuena. En este foro es lo que se intenta: aprender para ganar.



Que bueno no había caído en tu nick, que recuerdos. Para quien no sepa de que va la historia

[YOUTUBE]HcYKRzy92Hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Dic 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Que bueno no había caído en tu nick, que recuerdos. Para quien no sepa de que va la historia
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HcYKRzy92Hk[/YOUTUBE]



Este vídeo me lo veo cada vez que por aquí vienen las fallas. Para no olvidar lo que son, como voy teniendo una edad intento vacunarme contra la pérdida de memoria.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> *Otra lección del año con estos 2 detalles:*
> 
> CODERES: 0,68 -14% (hoy)
> 
> ...



Chicharros, se mete a un valor a precio x, avisa a sus 100 suscriptores y por ultimo twitter para incautos.. en un chicharro con 200 personas poniendo dinero lo tiran arriba y se vende el papel de los primeros y de los abonados...y lo mejor de todo la gente paga


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Las minusvalias de acciones de menos de un año, se pueden seguir transportando tres años?



Se supone que si, si se cumple la regla de los 2 meses.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que del chorro de dinero creado estos últimos años solo una parte diría que pequeña ha ido a bolsa.
> Otra parte importante se ha dedicado a tapar todos los fails y pufos habidos y por haber. Y un porcentage muy alto está atesorado por la Fed supongo que como reservas para ir usando a medida que haga falta, ya sea en bolsa ya sea para gastos militares, comprar empresas extranjeras, o tener el oro papel bajo control. Ni de coña ha ido todo a bolsa, por lo que veo al SP subiendo todavía durante mucho tiempo. Es mi humilde opinión.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 09:16 ----------
> ...



¿entonces estamos viviendo en el SP el ciclo alcista más extenso de la historia?.

¿entonces estamos viviendo en el SP el ciclo alcista más rentable de la historia?

Es posible pero desde luego que no es lo más probable.

La señal de salida de los mercados será la recuperación vigorosa de la economía usana, el picado al alza de los tipos de interés y el T-Bond 10 años.

Las Imtech me están poniendo nervioso pero llevan poco volumen. De todas formas en mi forma de invertir no está entrar en acciones que den señales las últimas 3 sesiones de un año.

Suerte y al toro


----------



## Roninn (31 Dic 2013)

Por cierto, esta noche Hilo de Enero 2014 incoming! :8:

Que nervios, que me pongo.. que me pongo...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Pónganle un título acorde a los otros por favor


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aena entera no es rentable
> 
> http://www.aena.es/csee/ccurl/739/841/Aena%20EPE%20Consolidad.pdf
> 
> ...



no te preocupes, los 15000 mill de € los 45 millones de borregos 
así hace negocios hasta un gorila


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Por cierto, esta noche Hilo de Enero 2014 incoming! :8:
> 
> Que nervios, que me pongo.. que me pongo...



pues entonces pole y subpole adelantados


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

llevabamos 5 sesiones completas sin ver rojo en bankia, por cierto


y han barrido en 1,215
ahora 1,23


----------



## mpbk (31 Dic 2013)

venga, feliz 2014

nuevos máximos para todos los indices.


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2013)

Buenos días.
Bankia hoy está que ni pa tí ni pa mí. 

Pues yo no he aprendido nada de bolsa este año, cada vez sé menos. 

El AT me parece un perfecto análisis que confirma al 100% y de forma rigurosa lo que ha pasado y nunca lo que pasará. Un entretenimiento que sirve para después manejarte bien con el paint.
Los fundamentales bien valorados, sabiendo que cualquier balance hay que cogerlo con pinzas, al menos garantizan que la empresa no quebrará en el medio plazo. 

Cada vez tengo más claro que no hay que perseguir precios, es mejor dejar que los ojos te guíen en la inversión, comprobando en ese momento que los fundamentales son correctos y no hay nubarrones en el horizonte, y luego tener paciencia y comer muchas palomitas dejando que se confirme la apuesta. El tiempo tiene que ser tu mejor aliado.

Empecé el año con 3 valores (BME, BAYER e ITX). Acabo con otros 3 (Iberdrola, Ferrovial y Bankia). Todos los movimientos han sido en verde y todo lo ganado lo he reinvertido. Plusvis del 17,5% ahora mismo.

¿ha sido un buen año?
NO.
Simplemente si hubiera mantenido lo que tenía al principio sin haber hecho ningún movimiento hubiera ganado el doble.
BME vendidas a 22,30. Hoy a 27,76 (más dividendos)
ITX vendidas a 105. Hoy a 119,40 (más dividendos)
Bayer vendidas a 92. Hoy a 102 (más dividendos)

De cualquier manera el dinero no es lo más importante en esta vida. He conseguido batir la inflación y salir reforzado en ahorro un año más pese a la crisis. Viendo a tanta gente que me rodea pasándolo mal sólo puedo decir que soy un privilegiado.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

el dinero no es lo más importante. cierto

y si lo metemos en bolsa muchos, es porque no lo necesitamos. 

según maduramos le damos más importancia a otras cosas


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si industria privatiza AENA hacia socios extranjeros ..... es para ejecutarlos en plazo pública



Sacó Endesa.
NovaGalicia se lo ha vendido a unos mexicanos (le mando cohones) por dinero.
Está regalando el suelo de medida España a los fondos extranjeros. No olvidemos que el Sareb se ha quedado con el suelo (que apenas vale). Solo en el suelo se podrá construir a futuro.
......


----------



## egarenc (31 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Por cierto, esta noche Hilo de Enero 2014 incoming! :8:
> 
> Que nervios, que me pongo.. que me pongo...



esta noche hay que dar un thanks especial a áquel que abra el hilo, independientemente de si el titulo es más o menos apropiado. Lo digo por aquello de que la noche no es muy apropiada para meterse en el foro y ponerse a escribir después de cena+campanadas+copazas, tiene mucho mérito :rolleye:

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 11:18 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿entonces estamos viviendo en el SP el ciclo alcista más extenso de la historia?.
> 
> 
> Las Imtech me están poniendo nervioso pero llevan poco volumen. De todas formas en mi forma de invertir no está entrar en acciones que den señales las últimas 3 sesiones de un año.
> ...



Yo estoy muy tranquilo con ellas, ahora solo les pierdo un 7 después de haber visto un -17 o así :rolleye:. Demosles tiempo, la he cagado ya muchas veces por ser demasiado impaciente.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Un poco de buenas noticias para el carbón usano
> 
> Coal stocks: Diamonds in the rough - CNBC
> 
> ...





El tema de ANR es y era conocido desde la emisión de esos bonos. Colocados con bajo cupón lo cual ha sorprendido pero evidentemente con la etiqueta de "convertibles". La dilución, de suceder, no sería muy grande porque viene a ser 1/5 que se convierte en 1/6 del nuevo equity resultante.

El carbón es fácil de extraer y es barato para consumir. Vamos a un mundo de energía cara y muy cara. Ahí el carbón tiene su oportunidad. Ahora anda de capa caída porque confluye un gas natural muy barato en USA (tiene truco) y un negrillo populista que está dispuesto a hacerse ver como "verde" cuando es más negro que el carbón.

Denle tiempo, la tecnología está y estará de la mano del carbón. Se terminarán eliminando o reduciendo al máximo las emisiones. Ahí tienen el ejemplo al respecto de la contaminación en las cementeras.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

ANR,

lo han hecho rebotar justo en la DTA y el nivel fibo.

Para que luego digan que no lo controlan ...... al cent



Cuidado porque al igual que Arch Coal, el rebote está forzado con bajo volumen.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ACS,ABERTIS y Ferrovial son los que mas pasta tienen en caja.
> 
> Llama la atención los mas de 5700 mill que tiene ACS en caja y si sumamos las cuentas por cobrar cuentan con mas de 11000 mill (Floren es el peon de los March)
> 
> ...



Yo veo más a Ferrovial. Conocen el negocio y son quienes mejor pueden explicarlo en una oferta. Tienen dinero y pueden saber dónde se gana y dónde no.

El problema de todos es que solo unos activos son rentables y el resto solo sirven para perder dinero.


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sacó Endesa.
> NovaGalicia se lo ha vendido a unos mexicanos (le mando cohones) por dinero.
> Está regalando el suelo de medida España a los fondos extranjeros. No olvidemos que el Sareb se ha quedado con el suelo (que apenas vale). Solo en el suelo se podrá construir a futuro.
> ......



¿aun se va a construir mas?


----------



## Rodrigo (31 Dic 2013)

Preguntilla de ultima hora: 

Alguno recordais que casilla de la renta 2012 hay que mirar para ver cuantas perdidas se pueden compensar con la plusvalias de este año?


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿aun se va a construir mas?



Sin duda. En España se construye por corrupción y no por necesidad. De lo segundo hay poco pero de lo primero, que es lo que vale, sobra a chorrete.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿entonces estamos viviendo en el SP el ciclo alcista más extenso de la historia?.
> 
> ¿entonces estamos viviendo en el SP el ciclo alcista más rentable de la historia?
> 
> ...



Como dice creo que Tono no es bueno perseguir a los precios así que me quedo fuera de Imtech y en febrero veremos como está. Suerte a los que la llevais.

Sobre el SP después del experimento que está haciendo la FED, nunca antes realizado, puede ser cualquier cosa. Ya te digo que me baso en un dato principalmente que leí en un artículo hace unos meses, que es que hasta ahora de todo el dinero creado solo se había gastado el 50%. :8::8: Es decir que de cada dolar la FED o el Tesoro se quedaba como que la mitad. Siento no poder linkar el dato, creo que era un artículo de Zerohedge pero hace ya tiempo.

Cansado de apostar a la baja como tú, ya soy de la opinión que esto va para arriba hasta que deje de hacerlo y eso puede que esté cerca o lejos aun. Esta gente si quiere puede dejarlo caer pero incluso sin emitir más dinero ya te digo que pueden mantener el chiringuito mucho tiempo a no ser que ocurra algo no previsto por ellos, externo a su control.


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2013)

Coincido con Janus en que España tiene que ser malvendida. Nos hemos autodestruído y convertido en esclavos de nuestros acreedores. 
Pero no lo veo como algo malo, nos van a enseñar desde fuera a palos lo que no hemos querido aprender desde dentro. Llevamos muchos años siendo un país que se autofagocitaba a sí mismo, complacidos en nuestra falsa riqueza a crédito, en vez de salir a comerse el mundo. Además hemos criado a generaciones de galeotes, sin competitividad ni creatividad alguna, gracias a una educación pública cobarde y sin training vital, que iguala a la gente por abajo para que todos tengan su título. Por lo tanto sin dinero y preparación para el mundo real (no hablo de títulos, yo mismo tengo para empapelar la casa), sólo queda remar en barcos ajenos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ANR,
> 
> lo han hecho rebotar justo en la DTA y el nivel fibo.
> 
> ...



5,85$ próxima parada. Ahí la esperamos con el rifle cargado.


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Dic 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Por cierto, esta noche Hilo de Enero 2014 incoming! :8:
> 
> Que nervios, que me pongo.. que me pongo...



Hola a todos , bankia esta celebrando el fin del 2013 y se toma su descansito.

Propuesta de título

Enero 2014 comienza la redención.

Ah y póngase sobre todo cómodo, nada de batas de cola


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Dic 2013)

Pirataaaaaa, esas Imtech se van parriba!

Han roto el canal por arriba como dijo o es una trampa de fín de año?

Mi preguntar pero mi dentro::


----------



## Arrebonico (31 Dic 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amén hermano, amén...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Janus, esas Prisas.... hay que meter la orden para el cierre

hay que presionar a la baja


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como dice creo que Tono no es bueno perseguir a los precios así que me quedo fuera de Imtech y en febrero veremos como está. Suerte a los que la llevais.
> 
> Sobre el SP después del experimento que está haciendo la FED, nunca antes realizado, puede ser cualquier cosa. Ya te digo que me baso en un dato principalmente que leí en un artículo hace unos meses, que es que hasta ahora de todo el dinero creado solo se había gastado el 50%. :8::8: Es decir que de cada dolar la FED o el Tesoro se quedaba como que la mitad. Siento no poder linkar el dato, creo que era un artículo de Zerohedge pero hace ya tiempo.
> 
> Cansado de apostar a la baja como tú, ya soy de la opinión que esto va para arriba hasta que deje de hacerlo y eso puede que esté cerca o lejos aun. Esta gente si quiere puede dejarlo caer pero incluso sin emitir más dinero ya te digo que pueden mantener el chiringuito mucho tiempo a no ser que ocurra algo no previsto por ellos, externo a su control.



Voy a intentar explicar mi posición.

Soy bajista a medio plazo. Como intento hacer una correcta gestión de los riesgos, esto me está llevando a *no tener posiciones ni cortas ni largas en el medio plazo*. No tengo posiciones cortas porque técnicamente no hemos visto giro (hemos visto algún atisbo de giro a muy corto plazo y alguna de las posis en el SP las hemos cantado) y las garantías son para no tocarlas. No tengo posiciones largas porque entro con paquetes bastante gordos y tengo que estar seguro de no comerme un ciclo de baja (que es lo que veo que va a venir) antes de 1 año (por Tontoro).

Dicho esto, me hincho/aba a hacer (algunos años + de 1500) posiciones de cortísimo plazo sobre divisas y ahí no miro ningún tipo de tendencia más allá de las señales que me muestran los 2 sistemas que sigo.

El chicharreo tampoco va conmigo porque no meto paquetes de pocas acciones y en caso de ganar estoy trabajando para Tontoro.

Desde que las plusvalías de menos de 1 año tributan como las rentas del trabajo, mi exposición al mercado se ha reducido casi un 96% y las operaciones de corto que hago no van a mi cuenta (Tontoro jódete). A medio plazo .... ni blas.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2013)

bueno chavales les deseo feliz año nuevo , no hagais muchas frikadas esta noche , bertok ni se acerque al casco de darth vader ::

el proximo año os vere enterrar el pico :no:


----------



## amago45 (31 Dic 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno chavales les deseo feliz año nuevo , no hagais muchas frikadas esta noche , bertok ni se acerque al casco de darth vader ::
> 
> el proximo año os vere enterrar el pico :no:



Feliz Año !!


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

Be happy, my dearest friends.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno, hecha la última compra del año:

- 200gr de bacalao ahumado y unas acciones de Portland


----------



## @@strom (31 Dic 2013)

Lo de mapfre hoy brutal.


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, hecha la última compra del año:
> 
> - 200gr de bacalao ahumado y unas acciones de Portland




jijiji
Mis indicadores particulares me indican que te has equivocado de valor


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Disfruten dela noche y no lo olviden ...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (31 Dic 2013)

Fin de la cita, digoooooo de 2013
Era hora, más largo este año que un día sin pan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, entonces, ya hemos tenido nuestro 1929, no?



Sip, pero en lugar de pagarlo los inversores, lo van a pagar todos los contribuyentes del mundo.... :-[ 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 13:33 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que del chorro de dinero creado estos últimos años solo una parte diría que pequeña ha ido a bolsa.
> Otra parte importante se ha dedicado a tapar todos los fails y pufos habidos y por haber. Y un porcentage muy alto está atesorado por la Fed supongo que como reservas para ir usando a medida que haga falta, ya sea en bolsa ya sea para gastos militares, comprar empresas extranjeras, o tener el oro papel bajo control. Ni de coña ha ido todo a bolsa, por lo que veo al SP subiendo todavía durante mucho tiempo. Es mi humilde opinión.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 09:16 ----------
> ...



Ni antes todo el dinero existente estaba en las bolsas... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Disfruten dela noche y no lo olviden ...



Quítate eso para comer las uvas 
Y abre las latas de atún de la gran reserva del 2007. 
Un día es un día.

(bankia va a acabar en verde, voy preparando la conga)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pirataaaaaa, esas Imtech se van parriba!
> 
> Han roto el canal por arriba como dijo o es una trampa de fín de año?
> 
> Mi preguntar pero mi dentro::



No tengo inet por cambio a pepephone... mañana o pasado lo miro 

15 km matutinos 






Y luego desayuno







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Sin perdon a mi tb ne estan picando las imtech,ya lo dije en su dia no me gusta tomar decisiones de venta por cuestiones ajenas al negocio.Dicho esto imtech es una empresa que por sus caracteristicas saneada deberia valer como poco 3,5-4,5, el problema que es un entramado de cientos de empresas con culturas totalmente diferentes,contablemente a priori si lo hacen bien no creo que se queda saneada antes de 2015.....lo que haga en bolsa hasta entonces es un misterio.Al menos las alba poquito a poquito me estan dando una alegria de fin de año.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

acciona? la veo por debajo de 40 después de reyes... no sé


Por cierto, no soy un loser, no soy un loser!!  Esas BIOs!!! de 0,65 a 0,695 vendidas, claro.

Hay una divergencia en máximos y una directriz que me hace salir. Veremos.












bertok dijo:


> Disfruten dela noche y no lo olviden ...





Había un forero hace años que tenía una foto con una máscara de gas... mmm


un tal Al......

no serás tú?


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Como te cuidas pirata ..a ese plato le falta un poco de jamoncito y un buen vino...no cervezaA todo esto aqui venden unos jamones de Granada que estan de muerte,yo no se que haceis con los gorrinos si les meteis 15 km diarios o que pero hay buenos jamones.Sabes de alguna empresa por la zona que permita hacer pedidos por internet?


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> acciona? la veo por debajo de 40 después de reyes... no sé
> 
> 
> Por cierto, no soy un loser, no soy un loser!!  Esas BIOs!!! de 0,65 a 0,695 vendidas, claro.
> ...



No soy ese burbujo.

Mi habitación luce más lonchafinista ::::::


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2013)

Piratónnn!!! meta carbohidratooooo ahíii :8:

¿no estará con la paletodieta esa? :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como te cuidas pirata ..a ese plato le falta un poco de jamoncito y un buen vino...no cervezaA todo esto aqui venden unos jamones de Granada que estan de muerte,yo no se que haceis con los gorrinos si les meteis 15 km diarios o que pero hay buenos jamones.Sabes de alguna empresa por la zona que permita hacer pedidos por internet?



Mirá encima del lomo, mirá 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 14:00 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> Piratónnn!!! meta carbohidratooooo ahíii :8:
> 
> ¿no estará con la paletodieta esa? :no:



Mirá las papitas, mirá ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (31 Dic 2013)

Bankia no ha acabado en verde pero casi. A celebrarlo.

Cooongaaaa...!







Feliz año y a disfrutar.
Nos vemos el día 2.
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Que el 2014 les deje las mismas plusvalías que este.

Doy por hecho que todos tenemos salud y amor.






bertok dijo:


> No soy ese burbujo.
> 
> Mi habitación luce más lonchafinista ::::::




ah no? vaya vaya! tiene un privado


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Que el 2014 les deje las mismas plusvalías que este.
> 
> Doy por hecho que todos tenemos salud y amor.
> 
> ...



No lo conocía. Soy de 2 promociones posteriores

En las cloacas del internete se encuentra de todo


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No lo conocía. Soy de 2 promociones posteriores
> 
> En las cloacas del internete se encuentra de todo



Se ha dado cuenta que las baldas de atras de la foto que le he mandado son iguales a las suyas ::

??


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Se ha dado cuenta que las baldas de atras de la foto que le he mandado son iguales a las suyas ::
> 
> ??



como que es la misma habitación, el mismo burbujo y la misma máscara ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> como que es la misma habitación, el mismo burbujo y la misma máscara ::::::



¿No es usted? Qué decepción...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

Ese es el colega que le está enseñando los secretos de las mazmorras a bertok :: 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Me ha llamado la atención el interés de los March por MECALUX

Corporación Financiera Alba invierte 15 millones en Mecalux y alcanza una participación del 24,38% - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Con las ultimas compras ha valorado el 100% de la empresa a 147,95 mill

Mecalux, OPA de exclusión a máximo 15 euros

Esto no nos diria nada si no fuiese porque Mecalux antes era una cotizada

Cajamadrid entro en el capital valorando Mecalux a 840 mill (25 eu accion)
Al final la OPA de exclusion se realizo a 15 eu,valorando mecalux en 504 mill.

Utilizando el mismo numero de acciones de forma comparativa nos sale que Alba esta comprando las acciones de Mecalux a 4,4, a menos de la mitad de lo que salio a bolsa hace ya casi 15 años.

Mecalux reduce sus prdidas a la mitad tras elevar sus ventas un 16%,Catalunya, expansion.com

Por lo visto estan construyendo los almacenes automatizados para una de las fabricas de la azucarera de chinito

_"Mecalux está construyendo un centro logístico para la azucarera francesa Saint Louis Sucre, que pertenece al grupo alemán *Súdzucker*.Esta instalará una nueva infraestructura y se encargará del diseño del centro logístico así como de la obra civil y de la automatización del almacén.Esta nueva infraestructura forma parte de un plan de inversión global de Saint Louis Sucre por un valor de 100 millones de euros"_


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz Año Nuevo, a todos

y traiga muchas plusvis


----------



## decloban (31 Dic 2013)

Os da las gracias por colaborar en la causa y aprovecha para desaros feliz año y que las plusvalías las aumentéis en 2014.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz 2014

Me quedo con dos frases del ceo de una de las mayores salidas a bolsa de los últimos años

Facebook

*"Cuando tu das a cada uno una voz y das poder a las personas, el sistema generalmente termina ascendiendo realmente a un buen lugar. En eso consiste nuestro rol, en darle a la gente ese poder"*


_"Creando canales para que la gente que quiere trabajar juntos hacia el cambio, ha sido siempre una de las maneras en que las redes sociales empujan el mundo hacia adelante y lo hacen bien"_

[YOUTUBE]htTPcxckjf0[/YOUTUBE]

Dicho esto...dejo el llamamiento para que los caidos regresen


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Momento crítico para Arch Coal en el corto plazo.

Perder la DTA es mala señal, pero perder los 4,35$ sería entrar en territorio zulú.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2013)

A punto de entrar largo en plata a 19,40$...... :: de la que me he librado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A punto de entrar largo en plata a 19,40$...... :: de la que me he librado.



Paper kind?

Btw....be ready to back me up!!!!!


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A punto de entrar largo en plata a 19,40$...... :: de la que me he librado.



Reve, tanto Ag como Au están en primaria bajista.

Terrible las hostias que las están dando.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paper kind?
> 
> Btw....be ready to back me up!!!!!



1189.74 long gold  SP 1199.06
Vamos a terminar el año en condiciones.

BTW, he cargado físico. C'u in Escai ::


AAAAhhh y las Imtech en Green again, happy 2013.


EDIT: 
1189.74 long gold  SP 1199.06
ME ACABAN DE ECHAR.... QUE LOLAZO.... MONEY MONEY MONEY


----------



## Hannibal (31 Dic 2013)

Con tanta fiesta estoy completamente out. Al final nada de cerrar el año en 10.000 y como dije, casi todo en sobrecompra y jornada casi plana, el 2 me da que toca guano.

Bueno, soy uno de los 40.000 gili... valientes que desafiaremos al frio y la lluvia en la San Silvestre, y mañana toca descansar. Les veo el día 2. 

Feliz salida y entrada de año, que no se atraganten las uvas, y que tengan todo lo que consideren necesario para ser feliz. Esto para unos supone tener 30cm y salarios de 60.000 anuales, y para otros una despensa de latunes, sea como fuere, que lo disfruten. Y que el 2014 traiga tantas plusvis y tan pocas visitas de Pandoro como sea posible.


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Reve, tanto Ag como Au están en primaria bajista.
> 
> Terrible las hostias que las están dando.



A ver si les dan una somanta o dos más, please.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2013)

JOJOJJO que manera de subir... vaya fake

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 16:03 ----------

1213 joaajoajaoa voy a llorar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> JOJOJJO que manera de subir... vaya fake
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 16:03 ----------
> 
> 1213 joaajoajaoa voy a llorar



Vaya troleada! lol

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Xiux (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz Año 2014!!!

Que sea tan bueno como el 2013 en Bolsa 

Y ser malos


----------



## inversobres (31 Dic 2013)

Miren donde anda usa, esos cerdos no se rinden y aun hoy siguen marcando nuevos maximos. Cuidado que estos si lo pueden petar y ponerlo en 1850.

Merecen la peor de las mierdas el año que viene.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 16:35 ----------

Los 10k al final han resistido, no valido al 100% la bola de cristal.

Mas alla no iremos y tal.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 16:36 ----------

El oro pepon el ultimo dia del año, no baja de los 1200, duro de roer.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Dic 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya troleada! lol
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



And Now Gold Is Soaring | Zero Hedge


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

usa sube por las viviendas sobre todo


----------



## @@strom (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención el interés de los March por MECALUX
> 
> Corporación Financiera Alba invierte 15 millones en Mecalux y alcanza una participación del 24,38% - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
> 
> ...



joder ponzi estas en todo . A mi ni se me habria ocurrido echar la cuenta, y mira que es basica..... me descargue los resultados del tercer trimestre y estoy pensando muy seriamente en entrar ya que mapfre por el momento no se deja.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> joder ponzi estas en todo . A mi ni se me habria ocurrido echar la cuenta, y mira que es basica..... me descargue los resultados del tercer trimestre y estoy pensando muy seriamente en entrar ya que mapfre por el momento no se deja.



Mapfre ahora es mas fuerte que antes de la crisis tanto por su caja,ebitda,internacionalización ..todo ha ido para arriba, ahora mismo su activo corriente es un 60% mas elevado que en 2009 y encima ya no tienen a los politicos tan encima como antes con caja madrid. Su valor puede que ronde ya los 4 eu. Solo les pongo una pega y es pagar los dividendos en acciones.

Alba en general lo ha hecho todo muy bien:

-Buena gestion (compran barato, venden caro y siempre respetando al accionista (recompran acciones))
-Negocios faciles de entender con importantes barreras de entrada
-Buen balance (Caja neta)

Viendo su historial no creo que vayan a destruir valor en el futuro, no es una compra a precio de saldo como podria ser imtech pero estoy tranquilo, se que lo que hay dentro del balance vale al menos 55 y que van a respetarlo.


----------



## @@strom (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mapfre ahora es mas fuerte que antes de la crisis tanto por su caja,ebitda,internacionalización ..todo ha ido para arriba, ahora mismo su activo corriente es un 60% mas elevado que en 2009 y encima ya no tienen a los politicos tan encima como antes con caja madrid. Su valor puede que ronde ya los 4 eu. Solo les pongo una pega y es pagar los dividendos en acciones.
> 
> Alba en general lo ha hecho todo muy bien:
> 
> ...



¿llevas alba Ponzi?


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Carboneras usanas.

Resumen para vagos:

- Mejor el Gas Natural (Devon energy) que el carbón usano (Arch Coal y Alpha Natural Resources).

- A medio plazo, las regulaciones medioambientales marcan un futuro muy negro al carbón usano.

- Arch Coal está muy centrado en Thermal Coal que compite directamente con el gas natural. Al ser tan bajo el precio del Gas Natural, el Thermal Coal .....

- Alpha Natural Resources está más focalizada en Carbón Metalúrgico. Las perspectivas de este tipo de carbón son buenas para el mercado doméstico usano por las perspectivas de crecimiento (uso de acero).

- Mucho mejor inversión Alpha Natural Resources que Arch Coal.

- Dentro del carbón usano, Peabody es la mejor opción

Enjoy it

[YOUTUBE]nn3weBN7Uss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Don Pedro (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno compañeros voy a ver si echo una manita con la preparación de la cena de hoy, os deseo que paseis buena noche y que el 2014 no sea peor que el 2013. 

Seguiré por aquí intentando aprender algo de bolsa el próximo año.

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿llevas alba Ponzi?



Si unas pocas a 41,8 , quizás también para resarcirme con ebro que hace años las tuve en cartera a 9-10. Todo lo que tienen en cartera a excepción de ACS con sus aventuras con iberdrola ha estado enfocado en crear valor para el accionista.

-Estructura de costes de Acerinox
-Internacionalización de Ebro e Indra


Lo que ha hecho ebro para nada es fácil

[YOUTUBE]u2mNbubo2vg[/YOUTUBE]

Ademas veo ciertas mejorias en el balance de ACS, por primera vez Floren se ha rendido a la evidencia y ya no esta tan volcado en engullir Iberdrola a cualquier precio, asi que por eso lado aunque aun es pronto para posicionarse puede que a largo plazo haya valor oculto.

Ademas aunque Mecalux estos años ha tenido perdidas esta en un sector que me gusta mucho y creo que tiene futuro

[YOUTUBE]bjtIwqsgeRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Carboneras usanas.
> 
> Resumen para vagos:
> 
> ...




Mejor, toda la inversión para mí :o

Ya os sumaréis perrones, a ver qué decís entonces.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor, toda la inversión para mí :o
> 
> Ya os sumaréis perrones, a ver qué decís entonces.



Por ratios financieros están casi igual de baratas.

El tema es si van a quebrar o no.

ANR es target claro para mi cartera de medio plazo. Espero el tiempo que sea necesario para hacerle un x3 (si son 2 años o sin son 5 años me da igual). La posible ampliación del 20% .....

De todas formas, cuando el carbón usano suba .... subirán todas ellas como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## inversobres (31 Dic 2013)

Otro pasito mas y los 1850, que cerca, tocho master.

Distribuidor de  a domicilio.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

Hanwha sigue molando.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 17:41 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Por ratios financieros están casi igual de baratas.
> 
> El tema es si van a quebrar o no.
> 
> ...



Cuando quieras subir estará en 10 usd por lo que hasta 20 es doblar. Desde donde está ahora, es triplicar.

Nadie invierte mirando si es thermal, met o lo que sea. Es un sector al completo como lo fue en su día el solar. Ahí no habéis hecho caso y las hay que han multiplicado por 10.

Cuando el flujo de dinero hacia el carbón se active, será cuando todos iréis a tropel. Pero vuestro problema es que lo haréis cuando ya haya subido un buen pedazo. Luego vendrán los miedos y las autopreguntas "¿por qué entra en Arch a 8 usd cuando la hemos visto a 4 usd?". Esa caguitis, lógica por otra parte, lo que propiciará es "ver los toros desde la barrera" *once again*.


Pero oye, el dinero es de cada uno y cada uno se lo gestiona.

Y por cierto, el que quiera gas lo que tiene que mirar es Valero y CONSOL quien siendo carbonera también tiene diversificación en el negocio del gas.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Janus estaba viendo las cuentas de Eon de 2012 ....y los alemanes a lo tonto generan un 20%-25% de la energía en Alemania gracias al carbon.

ANR es la única que ha sido capaz de adaptar su capex a cualquier escenario


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus estaba viendo las cuentas de Eon de 2012 ....y los alemanes a lo tonto generan un 20%-25% de la energía en Alemania gracias al carbon



E.ON es un buen sitio para tener dinero invertido a largo plazo. Auna energía + Alemania + dividendo + precio regulado.

Se consumo mucho carbón en el mundo entero. Los usanos ya están potenciando las exportaciones. Se quedarán el gas barato para ellos y el carbón caro para los otros. En el momento en el que el impacto de la tecnología minore drásticamente los efectos perniciosos sobre el medioambiente ......... el carbón volverá a ser el top energético del mundo. Al tiempo.

Vendemos las Arch por encima de 20 usd. Es perfecta porque tiene 3 veces el equity en deuda y tiene caja para aguantar el chaparrón. En cuanto mejore un poquito el pronóstico meteorológico ............ rebalanceo EV y a ganar pasta. Como siempre ............


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> E.ON es un buen sitio para tener dinero invertido a largo plazo. Auna energía + Alemania + dividendo + precio regulado.
> 
> Se consumo mucho carbón en el mundo entero. Los usanos ya están potenciando las exportaciones. Se quedarán el gas barato para ellos y el carbón caro para los otros. En el momento en el que el impacto de la tecnología minore drásticamente los efectos perniciosos sobre el medioambiente ......... el carbón volverá a ser el top energético del mundo. Al tiempo.
> 
> Vendemos las Arch por encima de 20 usd. Es perfecta porque tiene 3 veces el equity en deuda y tiene caja para aguantar el chaparrón. En cuanto mejore un poquito el pronóstico meteorológico ............ rebalanceo EV y a ganar pasta. Como siempre ............



Eon lo esta haciendo muy bien para haber sido el patito feo de las utilities

-Dividendo en efectivo 
-Recompran acciones
-Reducen deuda
-Escrupulosa reestructuración al mas puro estilo Alemán

En 2012 el ROCE ya superaba el 10% que no esta mal y recordemos que ellos compiten en paises sin el amparo del boe como en Hispakistan, en Alemania con las nucleares les han zurrado de lo lindo teniendo un 20%-25% de la facturación alemana en nucleares.Aun les queda un largo camino por recorrer sobre todo con la deuda pero parece que van bien.

Las carboneras aunque a mi me cuesta verlo reconozco que seguramente valdran bastante mas sobre todo las grandes.
Arch y ANR manejan millones de toneladas, ademas las dos cuentan con unas posiciones de liquidez que ni por asomo tienen la competencia


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> E.ON es un buen sitio para tener dinero invertido a largo plazo. Auna energía + Alemania + dividendo + precio regulado.
> 
> Se consumo mucho carbón en el mundo entero. Los usanos ya están potenciando las exportaciones. Se quedarán el gas barato para ellos y el carbón caro para los otros. En el momento en el que el impacto de la tecnología minore drásticamente los efectos perniciosos sobre el medioambiente ......... el carbón volverá a ser el top energético del mundo. Al tiempo.
> 
> Vendemos las Arch por encima de 20 usd. Es perfecta porque tiene 3 veces el equity en deuda y tiene caja para aguantar el chaparrón. En cuanto mejore un poquito el pronóstico meteorológico ............ rebalanceo EV y a ganar pasta. Como siempre ............



.. y espero que esté usted ahí para dar el pistoletazo de salida

Es su favorita ACI de las carboneras?
ANR por lo que se lee parece la mejor posicionada. 
Pero de lo que está claro es que el sector va a dar que hablar en 2014. Hay muchas posibilidades de que se vuelva a llevar la palma con sus pronnósticos. No sé si tanto com para un x7 como en el 2013, aunque yo espero que sí, claro. :fiufiu:

Pepinos en la nevera everibody.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

Ponzi, Portugal Telecom está empeorando números (lo cual poco importa en la cotización) y no tiene atractivo como inversión para largo plazo.

No consigue quitarse la etiqueta de "Portugal" y eso le está matando. Nuevamente, es un tema de flujos de capital. Si deciden volver a invertir en Portugal, entonces entrará dinero a chorro y subirá muchísimo, tanto como que puede volver a 8 o 10 usd. Pero de momento, el smart money tiene prohibido invertir en Portugal.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Dic 2013)

Por cierto, de confirmarse lo peor de esta noticia, que podemos esperar en 2014?

Fukushima meltdown? Mystery steam rising over Reactor 3 - News in Brief - The Ecologist


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> .. y espero que esté usted ahí para dar el pistoletazo de salida
> 
> Es su favorita ACI de las carboneras?
> ANR por lo que se lee parece la mejor posicionada.
> ...



Yo ya estoy montado en Arch. Un tercio del presupuesto. Solo que saber si voy a promediar subiendo o bajando. Meteré un tiro en ANR por aquello de diversificar y no poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Janus sabes que tal funcionan los de Mecalux?Solo puedo ver las cuentas en la cnmv hasta el 2009 que fue cuando lanzaron la opa de exclusión, no tengo acceso gratuito al einforma

Mecalux: Estanterías metálicas, sistemas de almacenaje, almacenes automáticos.


Dejan los almacenes que no los reconocen ni los dueños

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 18:11 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, Portugal Telecom está empeorando números (lo cual poco importa en la cotización) y no tiene atractivo como inversión para largo plazo.
> 
> No consigue quitarse la etiqueta de "Portugal" y eso le está matando. Nuevamente, es un tema de flujos de capital. Si deciden volver a invertir en Portugal, entonces entrará dinero a chorro y subirá muchísimo, tanto como que puede volver a 8 o 10 usd. Pero de momento, el smart money tiene prohibido invertir en Portugal.



En PT están esperando a la fusión con Oi, en teoria esta anunciada para el primer semestre de 2014. Una vez integradas las dos empresas a nivel contable se va a volver una teleco bastante poderosa, para Oi es fundamental sobre por la deuda y la caja.La imposibilidad actual de Oi para conseguir financiación a buenos tipos es lo que arrastra a PT, ya habrá tiempo de entrar


Portugal Telecom acuerda su fusión con la brasileña Oi | Empresas | Cinco Días

Corpco

Cuando hay movimientos accionariales de este calibre es mejor ver los toros desde la barrera


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus sabes que tal funcionan los de Mecalux?Solo puedo ver las cuentas en la cnmv hasta el 2009 que fue cuando lanzaron la opa de exclusión, no tengo acceso gratuito al einforma
> 
> Mecalux: Estanterías metálicas, sistemas de almacenaje, almacenes automáticos.
> 
> ...



El negocio logístico no me gusta nada, nunca me ha gustado. Ahí son mejores los alemanes.

Mecalux tiene fama de tener un producto de alta automatización pero no veo mucho recorrido para ello en España. A nivel de internacionalización no sé cómo lo están haciendo pero desde luego no es lo mismo hacerlo en España que en Latam. Allí los temas se negocian de otra manera.

Creo que sobran millones de empresas donde el negocio es más previsible y más rentable.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 18:14 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Janus sabes que tal funcionan los de Mecalux?Solo puedo ver las cuentas en la cnmv hasta el 2009 que fue cuando lanzaron la opa de exclusión, no tengo acceso gratuito al einforma
> 
> Mecalux: Estanterías metálicas, sistemas de almacenaje, almacenes automáticos.
> 
> ...




Joder, Brasil y Portugal en un negocio. No sé no sé. Además compitiendo con TimoF que compra mercados .................


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hanwha sigue molando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 17:41 ----------
> 
> ...



En esta tienes razón porque estamos jugando a un x3 o x4 .... y con la volatilidad que tiene hay que entrar por lotes y piramidar al alza cuando corresponda.

En breve le meto el primer cartucho y en adelante piramidar. Puedo esperar mucho tiempo ..... hasta que haga el x3.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El negocio logístico no me gusta nada, nunca me ha gustado. Ahí son mejores los alemanes.
> 
> Mecalux tiene fama de tener un producto de alta automatización pero no veo mucho recorrido para ello en España. A nivel de internacionalización no sé cómo lo están haciendo pero desde luego no es lo mismo hacerlo en España que en Latam. Allí los temas se negocian de otra manera.
> 
> Creo que sobran millones de empresas donde el negocio es más previsible y más rentable.



Estan bien internacionalizados

Alemania
Argentina
Australia
Brasil
Bélgica·FR
Bélgica·NL
Chile
Eslovaquia
España
Francia
Holanda
Internacional
Italia
México
Panamá
Perú
Polonia
Portugal
Reino Unido
República Checa
Sudáfrica
Turquía
USA
Uruguay

Es mas que nada para entender donde están metidos los March y por ende mis Albas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En esta tienes razón porque estamos jugando a un x3 o x4 .... y con la volatilidad que tiene hay que entrar por lotes y piramidar al alza cuando corresponda.
> 
> En breve le meto el primer cartucho y en adelante piramidar. Puedo esperar mucho tiempo ..... hasta que haga el x3.



Pensaba que ya había cargado 2000 para ir piramidando, por cierto hsol esta aguantando, podría ser que cuando supere los 3$ se dispare? (si llega :::


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2013)

bueno señores, hablemos de cosas serias 

móvil y tablet con batería 100% y patatalk en ambos cacharros 
+
archivo de .txt "ready to copy-paste" con poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ya saben ... 

- ¿Mon qué haces, ya felicitando a los coleguitas?

- Sí! claro, eso mismo miamolcito 

- ¿Y esa cara de máxima satisfacción?

- Son Poles sanas

- Cómorl!?

- Son cosas de hombres cariñito :: (espero que el alcohol circule y no me tenga en cuenta el comentario machuno)


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Decíais hoy de Vidrala. Tiene mala pinta, de corrección inminente. Y manos escapando. Como Tecnicas si no supera los 39,70 Pero hay muuuuucho dinero ahí metido. La aguantarán?

y de ACX también podemos hablar de malilla pinta a corto


No debemos tomar estas 4-5 sesiones última como de bajo volumen, si no más bien se ha aprovechado para salir de muchos. Es claro el agotamiento en muchos valores: 

exBayer de Tono: han entrado los tibus como si no hubiera mañana: a co jo nan te
dan dividendo el 2?

Bankia: siguen saliendo poco a poco.


y por fin, ahora! Tecnocom da entrada con Koncorde y manos. Y el MACD con CCI/RSI. Justo ahora, el puto último día del año. Hijosdeputaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Pues ahora os van a dar por el culo, antes compro Coderes (RSI: está en 12)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decíais hoy de Vidrala. Tiene mala pinta, de corrección inminente. Y manos escapando. Como Tecnicas si no supera los 39,70 Pero hay muuuuucho dinero ahí metido. La aguantarán?
> 
> y de ACX también podemos hablar de malilla pinta a corto
> 
> ...



Bankia estan soltando papel desde la propia bankia, supongo que preferentistas de los diversos canjes Morgan Stanley se ha comido la mitad de las compras esta semana (no creo que sea una mano debil). 

Le sigo para entrar en prisa de la mano sin mariconeos y en técnicas reunidas


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources, las líneas de tendencia y los niveles de fibo están funcionando al centavo.



Good luck


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

Me parece que PRS se nos ha escapado... o entramos en algún rebote o algún susto del ibex, pero va para arriba... Por fechas puede ser el 6 o el 13 la entrada  Mismo día que para Tecnicas. Claro que son fechas aprox, de proyecciones de ondas


----------



## FranR (31 Dic 2013)

FELIZ ENTRADA DE AÑO HVEISTAS!!!!

Piratón me estoy "jincando" una botella de RON MONTERO, eso es Granaino y no esta malo del todo.


----------



## Geyperman (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## mataresfacil (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz año 2014 y que las plusvis nos acompañen a todos, menos al jato claro.


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz año a todos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Dic 2013)

Aunque la bolsa me tiene algo dolorido... 

Feliz Año a todos!!!! Sois geniales!!


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Aunque la bolsa me tiene algo dolorido...
> 
> Feliz Año a todos!!!! Sois geniales!!



El próximo año será mejor ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## @@strom (31 Dic 2013)

Pues Arcelor tiene pinta de ir a superar los 13 euros.


----------



## Cantor (31 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> FELIZ ENTRADA DE AÑO HVEISTAS!!!!
> 
> Piratón me estoy "jincando" una botella de RON MONTERO, eso es Granaino y no esta malo del todo.



Pruebe el Ron Palido, de Motril, está bueno ::

Y Feliz Año a todos!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Dic 2013)

Feliz año a todos, y que el proximo año podais hacer lo que os de la gana.
Me despido hasta el 20 de enero, subidme un poco las ezentis y liberbank, jejeje.
새해 복 많이 받으세요!


----------



## C.J. (31 Dic 2013)

Pues yo en estos niveles voy cortísimo con carga con el etf inverso. Nos queda hostia mínimo hasta 7800


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2013)




----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno, a pesar deque estos dias estoy out no quiero dejar pasar la oportunidad de desearles lo mejor no solo para el 2014 sino para los siguientes, que coño!!

Los que no suelen beber a menudo, que se emborrachen.....abrazo!!


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Dic 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


>



Esta señora me recuerda a unos bolígrafos que según la posición, el bañador se convertía en biquini o menos...


----------



## egarenc (31 Dic 2013)

acabamos el año con algunas Ebro y Alstom en el zurrón, veremos...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Dic 2013)

Mis mejores deseos de un genial 2014 a mis amigos del foro!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arrebonico (31 Dic 2013)

Crónica de 2013...

En lo laboral, llevo, desde enero, 3 países, el último España. Las vacaciones en mi querida zona cero, no me las quita nadie.

En lo personal... sigo con lo que he dado en llamar _El dilema de Bertok_, que no del prisionero. Nombrado así, por ser él un grande, y por su visión de la realidad, ligada al dilema, decadente y guanocalíptica. El planteamiento, en palabras de Janus "_el dinero, si no te lo gastas, no sirve para nada_. En el caso que nos ocupa, sigo ahorrando como si no hubiese mañana, supero el 1/4 de siglo ligeramente, y no sé donde poner la línea entre privarme de ciertas cosas, y darme algún capricho. He optado por no privarme de ninguna experiencia que pueda aportarme algo como persona, el resto lo considero innecesario (móvil 3años, portátil 7años, coche no me hace falta, ropa he empezado a vestir arreglo al curro después de 3años, and so on...)

Ah, sí, que ejto es un foro de bolsa ::, y yo aquí, hablando de mi libro... Me llevo, a falta de realizar posiciones en 2014, y antes de impuestos, un 34%.

Les deseo lo mejor. Espero que 2014 sea mejor, que no les falte nada que no se pueda pagar con dinero.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Crónica de 2013...
> 
> En lo laboral, llevo, desde enero, 3 países, el último España. Las vacaciones en mi querida zona cero, no me las quita nadie.
> 
> ...



No te prives de aquello que te haga crecer y te llene como persona. Disfruta con mesura.

Parece que tienes la cabeza bien amueblada y tienes la dosis de prudencia necesaria como para calibrar el riesgo-beneficio.

Es importante al estar rodeado de tanto pechopalomo zombificado.

Te quedan muchos momentos duros que aguantar, muchos cuestionamientos que te harán pensar que eres el raro, tu autoestima es posible que sufra violentos ataques de los darwins financieros que te acosan, ....

RESISTE y triunfarás.

Feliz Año


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Dic 2013)

ya solo quedan 3 rounds: cena hoy, comida mañana y roscón de reyes. (la bascula ni tocarla hasta febrero  )

Feliz año nuevo y prosperas plusvis!







pd: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-breves-notas-economicas-a-cuenta-2014-a.html


----------



## ane agurain (31 Dic 2013)

mi proposito es aprender ichimoku este año 



y comprarme un ak47


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Dic 2013)

Veo que todos hacen resumen del año, oues yo tambien.

Desde luego mucho mejor que el anterior a pesar de haber sido un año duro de verdad, puedo decir cual Frida Khalo que ha sido un año de dolor, pero aun con todo yo "no reblo" ( expresión aragonesa intraducible).

En bolsa poca cosa, este año no tocaba, el próximo puedo permitirme muchas mas plusvis pues Montorin tendrá poco cacho. Y para ofensa de todo buen burbujista estoy dudando si comprarme piso en Barcelona, ciertamente cuando uno está ocioso se vive muy bien aquí, con su playita y sus guiris incluidos, pero prefiero la multitud a la soledad del ruralismo. La lastima es no saber por anticipado si dentro de unos años la pensión me la pagaran en euros o en catcoins.

Doña Col ( mi hija para los que no estén al tanto) a pasado un mal año, para colmo se ha atascado con la tesina y el proyecto y como escusa se ha puesto a estudiar árabe. Ya saben si necesitan ingeniera de caminos bilingue en francés, ingles bueno, el hablado claro no el titulin, y principios de arabe, pueden mandarme un privado Gracias 

Me alegro mucho de reencontrarme con todos ustedes, me hacen mucha compañía y recuerden, por muy lonchafinistas que sean disfruten de la vida con buen humor y quieran mucho (a quienes se lo merezcan claro) perros y gatos incluidos.

Feliz año para tod@s (@= Pecata)


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esta señora me recuerda a unos bolígrafos que según la posición, el bañador se convertía en biquini o menos...



no es usted una "hembra" ? 

postee un guaperas o bien liguese a uno esta noche...........::

A la Feliz Año

::


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno, veo el hilo falta de fuerza. Este año nos ha dejado agotados.
Tomen fuerzas con los suyos. Quiéranles y háganselo saber.
¿Por qué coño no ha empezado nadie el hilo de enero del 2014?
Meses atrás se empezaba dos o tres días antes, ergo, estamos cansados.
Como dijo alguien antes: sean un poco malos, pero no olviden las reflexiones del hermano Bertok.
Vuelvo a desearles un buen próximo año.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

mamma mia Ajetreo

¿Pero que plaga ha asolado Barcelona?

45000---(que es lo que le queda de hipoteca..que grandeee---es el tapayogurismo de andar por casa)

piso en venta en calle arnald de corgó, 64. manlleu


----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2013)

Mon te vigilo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Las ultimas cuentas de ACS son brutales

http://www.grupoacs.com/ficheros_editor/File/03_accionistas_inversores/04_resultados_trimestrales/2013/acs_results_presentation_3t13.pdf

reduccion de deuda neta en 3900 mill en 1 año

Pero es que vamos a la Pag 5

Solo el 15% de las ventas vienen de España y el 11% del resto de europa. *38% de Asia y Pacifico y 35% de America*

ACS se esta convirtiendo en un monstruo muy grande, de español solo tiene el nombre


----------



## egarenc (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> mamma mia Ajetreo
> 
> ¿Pero que plaga ha asolado Barcelona?
> 
> ...









piso cuentame a tomar por culo de Barcelona, a 1,5h en tren, creo que lo que le resta de hipo es igual al valor real del piso hoy en dia.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 22:31 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Las ultimas cuentas de ACS son brutales
> 
> http://www.grupoacs.com/ficheros_editor/File/03_accionistas_inversores/04_resultados_trimestrales/2013/acs_results_presentation_3t13.pdf
> 
> ...



y cotiza a per 11 ienso:


----------



## sarkweber (31 Dic 2013)

Previsiones de los analistas para el S&P 500 en 2014: ¿dónde terminará el próximo año?

La mayoría apuestan por los 1.900 – 1.950 puntos

Después de un año excepcional, en el que acumula ganancias del 29%, el S&P 500 va camino de cerrar el año en nuevos máximos históricos (el pasado jueves marcó una nueva cota máxima en 1.842 puntos).

En general, los analistas son positivos con el comportamiento del principal indicador mundial en 2014, aunque las diferencias son bastante notables. Por ejemplo, los analistas menos positivos son los de Deutsche Bank, que anticipan un comportamiento plano el año que viene. Su previsión de cierre para el próximo ejercicio es de 1.850 puntos.

Un poco más positivos son los expertos de BMO Capital, Barclays, Goldman Sachs y Citi, que prevén un cierre en 1.900 puntos dentro de 12 meses. Por su parte, RBC Capital anticipa un cierre en 1.950 puntos; y Credit Suisse en 1.960.

Las firmas de análisis más positivas son BofA Merrill Lynch, cuya previsión de cierre para el S&P 500 en 2014 es de 2.000 puntos; Morgan Stanley (2.014 puntos); y JP Morgan Chase (2.075 puntos).

Previsiones de los analistas para el S&P 500 en 2014: ¿dónde terminará el próximo año - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mon te vigilo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también me vigilo


----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Yo también me vigilo



Pues no se nota... Haz caso a la cena leche!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> piso cuentame a tomar por culo de Barcelona, a 1,5h en tren, creo que lo que le resta de hipo es igual al valor real del piso hoy en dia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2013 at 22:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Nunca he estado en Cataluña, las caídas en BCN juraría que están sobrepasando las de Madrid. Si ACS esta a per 11 pero con unos beneficios contenidos por las provisiones y la deuda, en realidad si cogemos los resultados medios de los últimos años estaría aun mas barata, deberia valer unos 9000-12000 mill (30-40 eu) .Yo prefiero tenerla en cartera por Alba igual que con Acerinox, son valores demasiado cíclicos y volátiles.


CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Los cortos no son tontos poco a poco se están saliendo del valor

Ebro me gusta mucho pero esta cara

En general veo Alba mas fuerte que en 2007-2009

-Es la primera vez en años que tienen caja neta
-Tienen mas % de indra y ebro que antes de la crisis

lider mundial en arroz
segundo en pasta
Aun se guardan un as en la manga que es deoleo

-En cinco años se han hecho con una cartera de empresas no cotizadas bastante maja

Para mi solo tienen una pega y es que yo no hubiese vendido ACS porque creo que vale mucho mas, sobre todo ahora que Floren se esta centrando en reducir deuda (tiene como objetivo llegar a los 3000 mill de deuda neta)


----------



## inversobres (31 Dic 2013)

Buena cena, si señor...::

Mañana sera otro año y tiene pinta de ser igual de asqueroso que este, al menos en mi caso pinta mal.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493667-habeis-visto-ibex35-enero-2014-principio-de-algun-bienvenidos-al-madmax.html#post10668661

Señores me voy a por las uvas y directo a algún antro del centro, sean buenos:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Buena cena, si señor...::
> 
> Mañana sera otro año y tiene pinta de ser igual de asqueroso que este, al menos en mi caso pinta mal.



Bro, abraza la fe bajista y persigue a todo pechopalomo que se te ponga a tiro.

Veras la luz y alcanzaras la felicidad.

No te obsesiones con los usanos. Se hundiran en su puto fracking.

Amen


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...algun-bienvenidos-al-madmax.html#post10668661
> 
> Señores me voy a por las uvas y directo a algún antro del centro, sean buenos:fiufiu:



Pido su baneo... el hilo esta abierto 5 min antes del nuevo mes y me han robado la pole


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

FranR dijo:


> FELIZ ENTRADA DE AÑO HVEISTAS!!!!
> 
> Piratón me estoy "jincando" una botella de RON MONTERO, eso es Granaino y no esta malo del todo.



Hay jranainos que no son malos.... del todo.


Amo fraaaaan

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Krim (1 Ene 2014)

A falta de mejores plusvalías, despido el 2013 con un pedazo de 52:30 en la Sansil, y unas buenas copas en mejor compañia para celebrarlo. Las 2, y Los jodios sobrinos siguen despiertos XD.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------

